# Westin St John Master Thread - Part 3 [Dec. 2017 and forward]



## DavidnRobin

*[This new WSJ Master Thread (#3) covers December 2017 and forward]*

Here is link to original WSJ Master Thread #1 (pre-June 2014):
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111510

Here is link to original WSJ Master Thread #2 (June 2014 to November 2017):
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...r-thread-part-2-june-2014-and-forward.213071/

OK - as mentioned in the previous WSJ thread (#2) - time for Part 3!
Amazing that WSJ Threads Part 1 and 2 are not the only the most viewed threads in the Vistana Forum, but also for TUG overall when combined (>400K views with >4000 replies).

This thread will cover WSJ-VGV (Hillside), WSJ-BV, WSJ-CV, and the new WSJ-SB - as well as info related to St John and surrounding area.

If you own WSJ, plan on buying WSJ, visiting WSJ, or a StJ lover - please participate with info you may want to share, or stuff you may want to discover. Be sure to tell others that may be interested in this great resort and spectacular island.

Enjoy!
David (DavidnRobin)


----------



## DavidnRobin

Here are links to trip reports in the past - some of these are quite old, and may not be relevant anymore given the changes to WSJ and/or STJ following the devasating H. Irma, and H. Maria that followed.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-2-june-2014-and-forward.213071/#post-1641118
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-2-june-2014-and-forward.213071/#post-1641455

not sure if there are others - feel free to add.


----------



## Helios

Thanks David.  Pretty cool the WSJ has been so successful...


----------



## DeniseM

Thank you, Dave - for keeping this organized!


----------



## DavidnRobin

WSJ/STJ as of Dec 2017 - recap...

As most know H.Irma (and H.Maria following) was devastating to WSJ - not as horrific as with the surrounding area, but bad enough to close the resort until at least July 2018 with no reservations being taken in 2018.  Not sure if this is the absolute current info (it is my understanding...) - regardless, it will take a while to recover.  There is a lot of infrastructure work going on - WSJ has generators, but Cruz Bay just got electricity (87 days or so since H.Irma if social media reports are correct). However, only 1/2 the island has WAPA power.

Coral Bay is still a disaster area.  There are now 4 NPS beaches open.  Beached and sunken boats are slowly being removed - there was some crazy number in the USVI (~450 if memory serves...).  Our favorite charter captain (Jason on Island Roots) is fairing as well as can be. He had just joined St John Fire/Rescue a few months prior to H.Irma - so he is busy getting his life (and others) back together. He and his new bride had a house out by Salt Pond - so he has a plot of land now. His boats survived.

The island will survive as they are truly a strong and tight nit community, both Chesney and Bloomberg have contributed amazing amounts of resources.  The individual and community stories are incredible (happy and sad).  We plan to return in 2019 and expect things will be quite different - yet the same. As it always is with Carribean Islands.

Anyway...
The 2018 MFs have been drastically reduced and are running about 40% of projected levels (pre-Irma).
Owners of BV, CV, SB (non-resale), and VGV (including resale) can use their 2018 SOs within VSN for a 3 year period (we used ours immediately for WPORV in June).  I would recommend being active on this at the 8-month point. (IMO).
VSN/SPG just started a program for owners to use SOs for selected hotel stays. This may (IMO) be related to the WSJ effect - WSJ Owners using VSN with WSJ inventory no longer available (warning... speculation), and VSE trying to buffer the capacity situation.
WSJ Owners (including resale) were also offered SP packages at 1.65c/SP (retail = 3.5c/SP) - the offer ended Nov 30th - nor sure how many took them up on offer, but we did - 1.65c/SP is a great price - especially if you follow ThePointsGuy.

It will probably be a while to get more info than has been presented in the WSJ #2 thread. Check back and I am sure updates will be posted as they arise.

Amazing that the overall WSJ thread covers WSJ and STJ back to 2008 - an interesting story - unique in SVO/VSE lore.

Feel free to add what I may have missed, or gotten incorrect.


----------



## canesfan

4 beaches are open now. Cinnamon is now opened as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

Thanks for the update and new thread. 

The banked SO for WSJ owners that are eligible to use SO is three years.  
So my February 2018 VGV SO are good until 12/31/21.


----------



## NNerland

If you are an owner in St John - and you are interested in purchasing those discounted points, check with Vistana.  My deadline is December 31st - not November 1st.   I can't say if this is for everyone, but please check.  It is pretty good value and there are various entry points, all at 1.65cents per point as noted.
I agree with Dave - the banking is a huge future, but please know what that means and be prepared to TRY and book at the 8 month mark.  With the banking option now on year 3 I believe, and with the St John non mandatory/resale owners getting to bank their options, the good resorts will fill fast..especially with the BEST ONE ST JOHN not available.   Best of luck everyone - be proactive and your own advocate here.   We have options, I hope you can all make the best of them.

Finally -I haven't seen anything on the new program offering some options to use Staroptions in hotels.    Curious to learn more.


----------



## tomandrobin

canesfan said:


> 4 beaches are open now. Cinnamon is now opened as well.



Open is a lose term for Cinnamon Bay. Everything else about Cinnamon Bay is a a disaster still. 

I was reading over the weekend the Maho was next on the list. But the damages to the buildings and road is severe. There is talk of moving the road further back from the beach. And it was noted that the turtles are gone from the bay for now.


----------



## letsgomets

DavidnRobin said:


> WSJ/STJ as of Dec 2017 - recap...
> 
> WSJ Owners (including resale) were also offered SP packages at 1.65c/SP (retail = 3.5c/SP) - the offer ended Nov 1st - nor sure how many took them up on offer, but we did - 1.65c/SP is a great price - especially if you follow ThePointsGuy.





NNerland said:


> with the St John non mandatory/resale owners getting to bank their options, the good resorts will fill fast..especially with the BEST ONE ST JOHN not available.



Where did you hear about resale owners being able to bank SO and buy SPG points?  Are you referring to just Virgin Grand or the other sections?

Thanks.


----------



## GrayFal

letsgomets said:


> Where did you hear about resale owners being able to bank SO and buy SPG points?  Are you referring to just Virgin Grand or the other sections?
> 
> Thanks.


Non mandatory BV CV SB resale owners can not bank StarOptions as they don't  have any. 
They can deposit their ownership into II.

Mandatory VGV resale owners can bank their SO for three years or deposit in II. 

All WSJ owners were permitted to buy up to 110K SP at the reduced rate of $1.65.


----------



## DavidnRobin

I meant Nov 30th (not 1st)- but great to hear it has been extended.
It is a good deal at 1.65c/SP if you need them and/or can use them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgomets

GrayFal said:


> All WSJ owners were permitted to buy up to 110K SP at the reduced rate of $1.65.



Did you get an email or letter with this?  I don't think I did.


----------



## okwiater

Keep in mind also that the combination of SPG and Marriott Rewards is officially delayed until at least 2019, which means you will be able to redeem your points for reservations into 2020 (if you can plan ahead!)

Now I just need to figure out what to spend 500K SPG points on...


----------



## Helios

okwiater said:


> Now I just need to figure out what to spend 500K SPG points on...



Keep me posted, I was looking forward to converting to SPG points and that plan fell through.


----------



## DavidnRobin

letsgomets said:


> Did you get an email or letter with this?  I don't think I did.



Email
The email was posted - check WSJ #2 thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgomets

I'm pretty sure I got nearly the same letter, but without any mention of purchasing SPG points.


----------



## Tia

? Am I reading correctly the maint fees while resort is closed have been reduced 40%, compared to if no hurricane and resort was opened?



DavidnRobin said:


> WSJ/STJ as of Dec 2017 - recap...
> 
> ......clip........
> Anyway...
> The 2018 MFs have been drastically reduced and are running about 40% of projected levels (pre-Irma).


----------



## Bill4728

RE Cinnamon Bay and the national parks 
Here is a link to some picture of the damage at Cinnamon bay. The building down by the beach which looked really solid, isn't any more. (about half way into the post)
https://www.nps.gov/viis/learn/viis-hurricane-recovery.htm


----------



## DavidnRobin

Tia said:


> ? Am I reading correctly the maint fees while resort is closed have been reduced 40%, compared to if no hurricane and resort was opened?



Reduced ~60%. Therefore, ~40% of proposed rate (pre-Irma).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

letsgomets said:


> Did you get an email or letter with this?  I don't think I did.



https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-2014-and-forward.213071/page-94#post-2064832


----------



## NNerland

One slight hiccup I learned about today - and perhaps I just missed this in the various communications from the Owners Association and TUGG board.
Our family had used up all of our StarOption's - minus one block of our 3 bd Winter 2018 Bay Vista -- Star options 257,700 
Typically this can be converted into 153,000 (as a 5star) StarPOINTS.  Our plan, after using all the other options we own for Cancun over 4 different vacations for friends and family, was to convert to POINTS.
Typically you can convert your USE YEAR (in this case 2018) beginning Oct 1st of the prior year up until either March 1, June 1 or Oct 1 (depending on your ownership level), and of course it must be in the VSN to be converted, can't convert resale, unless you retro.

I called to pay my 2018 due on this block, so I could covert to points as I am trying to book somethings in 2018 and we could use the points.  I was told that St John Owners in 2018, regardless of conversion ability CAN NOT convert their OPTIONS to POINTS.  We can book other resorts with StarOptions, transfer to II, or Bank the options.  Their rationale is somewhat reasonable, but still kind of frustrating if it turns out we could use the points.  Their rational is that if we convert, Starwood has no way to monetize the Options we give them for St John.  They have nothing they can rent out.

The work around is this --- bank for 2019.  Then in 2018, when and if we can book for 2019, we would book at our 12 month window for our usual 2 weeks.  I could then call after the 8 month mark and have them rebook using my options.  The risk could be we lose our time stamp (priority to our 1st week) and slight chance we would have to change rooms.  Small risk, given when we go and the fact that logic comes into play I am sure with the back to back reservation.

Just thought I would share as I totally missed this.    So the planning for all you other owners is more essential than ever, as you can't use this as a fall back plan for your unused or spent OPTIONS.  Again, there is a work around but not until the resort is open.    Thus, why they offered us the chance to give them more money for points.  Price was good, but now I understand why they did that....it wasn't just for goodwill and revenue to Starwood.  I had kind of always assumed if you converted, they paid SPG for the points you were getting and they could also rent out and paid a "maintenance/cost" for the resort week they took.   Thus it kind of washed out; but since they have nothing to rent it does take this option away.

All in all I am very satisfied with how things have been handled.  This is a small hiccup and I just hope that the 153,000 which is 459,000 Marriott Points (if you "wash them") aren't needed for what I am working on.


----------



## schafercpa

GrayFal said:


> Non mandatory BV CV SB resale owners can not bank StarOptions as they don't  have any.
> They can deposit their ownership into II.
> 
> Mandatory VGV resale owners can bank their SO for three years or deposit in II.
> 
> All WSJ owners were permitted to buy up to 110K SP at the reduced rate of $1.65.


Hi all... can someone clarify the sp discount program.  I have a BV resale and have been told I do not qualify as I am not a VSN member.  Have spent way too much time on hold.  Who is right??  Who should I speak with?


----------



## letsgomets

DavidnRobin said:


> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-2014-and-forward.213071/page-94#post-2064832



Thanks.  That letter did not go to BV resale owners in that form.


----------



## bobpark56

For what its worth, Starwood's Explorer office in Orlando has just informed us that they expect WSJ to re-open on 1 July (Sunset Villas, to be precise). They promised to"reach out" and inform us as soon as they hear anything different. I was poking them, as we have a back-to-back booking for the Explorer package with our 1-week Pool Villa stay, and I wanted to know if we should be doing anything about that.


----------



## bobpark56

<snip> All WSJ owners were permitted to buy up to 110K SP at the reduced rate of $1.65.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I think you meant to say 1.65 cents per point.
> We just received an email from Starwood that says we have until 31 Dec to buy 50K, 90K, or 110K starpoints at this rate. That equates to $660 for a 5-night stay at a category 4 hotel, $792 for 5 nights at a class 5. We have had little problem finding these deals in Europe, and we already have the Westin Palacio in Madrid and the Westin Valencia booked for March. We lover the Westin Palacio. It will be our first visit to Valencia. It's time now to plan ahead for starpoints stays in 2019 and 2010, I guess, as our total points on hand have dropped to 40,000. I think we will be buyers.


----------



## SandyPGravel

Interesting, I did not receive another email regarding the offer to purchase was open until 12/31.  I thought it went away on 11/30?


----------



## duke

NNerland said:


> I called to pay my 2018 due on this block, so I could covert to points as I am trying to book somethings in 2018 and we could use the points.  I was told that St John Owners in 2018, regardless of conversion ability CAN NOT convert their OPTIONS to POINTS.  We can book other resorts with StarOptions, transfer to II, or Bank the options.  Their rationale is somewhat reasonable, but still kind of frustrating if it turns out we could use the points.  Their rational is that if we convert, Starwood has no way to monetize the Options we give them for St John.  They have nothing they can rent out.



Oh yeah, guess they haven't figured out a way to give you "someone else's starpoints" for your "non-existent" trade".  They would actually have to pay to get you the StarPoints.  Now, they only let you trade "nothing" for other members real weeks usage (starOptions) which costs them zero.


----------



## canesfan

I’m not sure how reliable the information is but I was reading an article by Travel Weekly that was giving a status of all the Islands. For WSJ it had they hoped to open 3rd 2018. It also said all 2018 reservations were cancelled but that really is not the case yet. 
On another SJ site there’s someone posting that it won’t be open in 2018 and there will be many changes to the property. A local said they walked by and said there was lots of cleanup already made. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpc5473

Vistana has twice tried to bank my 2018 WSJ staroptions without my permission.  First time, I thought it was a simple error. Second time makes me wonder if the no WSJ use is putting too much stress on the profits/system. Now, with the possibility of a 3rd quarter 2018 re-opening, it makes sense that they are trying to avoid a further stress to the system.  I cant wait to see the resulting chaos. Im going to predict a partial opening (older, further away from the shore, less damaged units) placing their direct buyers from the newer phases into older phases and denying the true owners usage because they chose to bank. This allows for a way to market St. John excursions for winter 2018, too.


----------



## bobpark56

mpc5473 said:


> Vistana has twice tried to bank my 2018 WSJ staroptions without my permission.  First time, I thought it was a simple error. Second time makes me wonder if the no WSJ use is putting too much stress on the profits/system. Now, with the possibility of a 3rd quarter 2018 re-opening, it makes sense that they are trying to avoid a further stress to the system.  I cant wait to see the resulting chaos. Im going to predict a partial opening (older, further away from the shore, less damaged units) placing their direct buyers from the newer phases into older phases and denying the true owners usage because they chose to bank. This allows for a way to market St. John excursions for winter 2018, too.


We are booked for week 40 in our Virgin Grand pool villa. WSJ has not yet cancelled that booking, nor will they assert that the booking is likely to be honored. Instead, they have told us that we can bank our 125,000 star options (they will waive the banking fee) and that we will have until 31 Dec 2021 to use them. They also offered us the opportunity to buy 50K, 90K or 110K star points at 1.65 cents per point.


----------



## mpc5473

Some unsolicited advice on the points.  Buy them.  Purchase the 110k package for $1800.  Then, convert the SPG points to Marriott Points at the 1:3 ratio.  Now you have 330K marriott points.  Next, convert the marriott points to your favorite airline's miles.  In my case, when Marriott had a promotion, I converted to United and received around 157k miles plus a free week at a Marriott.  In high season, a round trip direct flight on United from ORD to STT costs 80K miles or around $1600.  Point purchase and flip resulted in almost a free direct flight to STT. 

Do not convert from SPG points to the airlines.  The ratio is not the same.


----------



## DavidnRobin

mpc5473 said:


> Some unsolicited advice on the points.  Buy them.  Purchase the 110k package for $1800.  Then, convert the SPG points to Marriott Points at the 1:3 ratio.  Now you have 330K marriott points.  Next, convert the marriott points to your favorite airline's miles.  In my case, when Marriott had a promotion, I converted to United and received around 157k miles plus a free week at a Marriott.  In high season, a round trip direct flight on United from ORD to STT costs 80K miles or around $1600.  Point purchase and flip resulted in almost a free direct flight to STT.
> 
> Do not convert from SPG points to the airlines.  The ratio is not the same.



AA/SPG often offers a 20% bonus to convert SP to AA miles. I used this offer to convert 80K SPs to 100K AA miles, and then used the AA miles for two 1st class RT NS tickets SJC-EWR. Bargain.

Regardless, if converted to Marriott or not - 1.65c/SP is a great price IF you need them (put them to use).

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...illing-to-pay-for-starpoints-cents-sp.248944/


----------



## DavidnRobin

This is from FB - not verified - but worth knowing.

* Staff were offered temp work by the logistics company hired to do the work at the Westin. 
* thus far the work has been cleaning and demo work to prep for construction
* with the exception of 25ish employees (High level mgmt, security, cherry picked team to serve food for the Logistics team) everyone else has been terminated and offered a small severance. 
*the severance did not take in to account years of service.
*It was roughly the equivalent of 6 weeks for everyone regardless of 5, 10, 25+ Years.  (Mind you many made minimum wage)
* when the resort re-opens people have the ability to re-apply with no credit given to previous service time at the Westin. Everyone starts at zero for pay and seniority. 
* when you return to the Westin and wonder why all your favorite faces are no longer there the above will be the #1 contributing factor. 
* the team from Cook Logistics is currently being housed in Bay Vista at the resort. 
*it is unclear if the Westin was offered a discount on rebuilding costs as they are providing housing or if Cook Logistics is paying monies to the Westin for housing. 
*brings the question of money coming in and how does this impact owners. 
* mixed messaging on re-opening time schedule. Last Westin communication stayed July 1. VI Gov’t states October 2017.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

It has been reported that power has made it to some areas in Coral Bay.


----------



## tomandrobin

DavidnRobin said:


> * mixed messaging on re-opening time schedule. Last Westin communication stayed July 1. VI Gov’t states October 2017.



I have seen the October date floated in other sites also. I am glad we did cancel our July 14th check-in at the resort. I do not have faith that the resort can open on the 1st of July or that it will be close to 100% operational. 

We have our sights on returning in 2019 and 2020. The 2019 reservation will have to be made a the 8 month window, but I fell highly confident of availability after the resort being closed for one year.


----------



## tomandrobin

It will be interesting to see how many owners walk away from ownership during the next year.


----------



## DavidnRobin

tomandrobin said:


> I have seen the October date floated in other sites also. I am glad we did cancel our July 14th check-in at the resort. I do not have faith that the resort can open on the 1st of July or that it will be close to 100% operational.
> 
> We have our sights on returning in 2019 and 2020. The 2019 reservation will have to be made a the 8 month window, but I fell highly confident of availability after the resort being closed for one year.



From the WSJ Fall 2017 Association Newsletter - GM Samuel Hugli states "We are working with our contractors on the timeline for reconstruction, which may impact any existing reservations beyond June 30, 2018. Should this be the case, we will ensure timely communication to help provide alternative vacation accommodations."

So... probably wise not to depend on a July reservation at WSJ.  IMO


----------



## cubigbird

Does anyone know or heard if there will be any SA???


----------



## DavidnRobin

cubigbird said:


> Does anyone know or heard if there will be any SA???



Not sure for SB - the SB HOA letter did not state.

For VGV - see excerpt from HOA BOD Letter (WSJ Thread #2 - Post 2241).
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-2014-and-forward.213071/page-90#post-2058322

"_A piece of relatively good news in all of this is that years ago we anticipated that a major hurricane might occur and felt we needed to plan for it as best we could. Vistana’s insurance policy has a deductible of 5% of the property value, of which our share is 5% of the value of our buildings plus 5% of the value of a pro-rata portion of the common areas that we share with the other timeshare resorts on the property. Among the first things we did as Board members was to recommend that we build a special hurricane reserve fund into our annual budgets to cover the deductible, so that if a hurricane did occur, we would not have to have a special assessment. We have all been funding that reserve for several years, and the fund will have more than two million dollars in it by the end of 2017 - nearly all of the estimated possible maximum risk to Virgin Grand owners as a result of Irma. *As a result we do not anticipate that Virgin Grand owners will have to incur any special assessment because of this storm. *Of course, to the extent that our insurance reserve is depleted in order to pay for damage up to the deductible, we will have to continue funding the hurricane reserve in future years to replenish it._"

And the follow-up post
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-2014-and-forward.213071/page-97#post-2070419


----------



## tomandrobin

Dear Owners, 

As progress continues to move forward at The Westin St. John Resort Villas (WSJ), we wanted to provide you with an update regarding both the island's and resort's recovery efforts. 

First, the beauty of St. John is returning. Our hillsides are now covered with new foliage, and our waters are boasting their beautiful turquoise colors. The beaches are making their way back. However, given the significant impact of two Category 5 hurricanes, the clearing of debris throughout the island — including roadways — remains ongoing. 

Many local businesses have begun the rebuilding process but need time to become fully operational. About half the island's power has been recently restored. Linemen from the United States mainland and USVI continue working diligently to bring power to more homes and businesses. At the resort, while WSJ had been operating off generators since the storms, we are grateful to have received power last month, along with all of Cruz Bay. The governor has stated that 90% of the territory is expected to regain power by the end of 2017. 

We're currently finalizing demolition, clean-up and debris removal at the resort and expect to be complete by year end. We remain committed to opening as quickly as possible. While we are well ahead of other resorts in the area, we still have months of work in front of us to be able to deliver the vacation experience you have come to expect. This is a monumental rebuilding effort with complicated insurance considerations, but we're fortunate to have skilled labor and the resources necessary to keep us on track. Reconstruction is planned to begin at the first of the year, however the resort will remain closed throughout 2018 with an anticipated reopening date of Jan. 4, 2019 (week 1 on the interval calendar). 

Due to the resort's closure, Owner Services will begin efforts to cancel any remaining scheduled 2018 reservations from July 1 through week 52, 2018. Reservations will be accepted for arrivals beginning Jan. 4, 2019. 

Although you are unable to occupy your ownership at The Westin St. John Resort Villas, we are providing an alternative to help you preserve your 2018 vacation. We have arranged with Interval International® to allow you to place an external exchange with the full trading power of your Home Resort interval, and Vistana will provide an alternate week of inventory on your behalf.1 While there is no fee to assign your week, at the time you initiate a vacation exchange request, Interval will collect its current exchange fee.2

For your convenience, we invite you to submit your request for Assignment with Interval International via email to *ownerservices.usage@vistana.com*. You may also contact Owner Services at *888-986-9637* or *407-903-4635.*

As we focus on reopening, our Associates' well-being also remains a top priority. We have been able to relocate many to other positions throughout the company, and 148 Associates are still employed at the resort assisting in the clean-up and rebuilding efforts. Additionally, the ILG Associate Relief Fund provided financial relief, and food and toy drives were held to provide much-needed assistance and to ensure that Associates' children experience the joy of the season. 

Again, thank you for your support. We will continue to communicate with you on a regular basis as information becomes available. With the new year quickly approaching, we wish you and your families a safe and happy holiday season and look forward to welcoming you back home to The Westin St. John Resort Villas as soon as we can.

Sincerely,

Thorp Thomas 
Senior Vice President


----------



## tomandrobin

Looks like 2019 is officially closed at WSJ.


----------



## DavidnRobin

tomandrobin said:


> Looks like 2019 is officially closed at WSJ.



Not surprised, but good to know for those Owners that had post-June reservations trying to deal with travel plans.

I saw the letter on the FB page, but have not yet received an email announcing this new info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okwiater

I'm glad they did this pre-emptively. They will almost certainly need the full year. Also, it looks like we get to purchase another SPG points package for 2018 usage -- am I reading that correctly?


----------



## cubigbird

tomandrobin said:


> Looks like 2019 is officially closed at WSJ.



According to the email it looks like it will be open week 1 2019 and just closed for 2018, not sure if you meant that.

I’d be curious to see the 12 months out calendar opening up next month.


----------



## GrayFal

okwiater said:


> I'm glad they did this pre-emptively. They will almost certainly need the full year. Also, it looks like we get to purchase another SPG points package for 2018 usage -- am I reading that correctly?


It appears that way.  But I already purchased the points package for my February 2018/Fall 2017!missed week. 

Wondering if I can get one for my now to be missed Fall 2018 as well.

Edit.  I am thinking I am not eligible but if you are missing Fall 2017 and fall 2018 maybe you are???? 
Confusing.


----------



## DavidnRobin

I asked this before - buying a SP package for each week owned. Answer was limit of 1 SPG package only (same as email excerpt below).

The email from WSJ posted above is different than the one I just received.  Mine had this excerpt...

_Although you are unable to occupy, deposit or convert your ownership, we are providing a choice of one of the following alternatives to help you preserve your 2018 vacation:
_

_Reserve a Vistana Signature Network™ reservation for a stay at one of our other 20 network resorts by logging onto *vistana.com* to book an online reservation; *OR*_
_Request Banking of your 2018 Use Year StarOptions® with no transaction fee (valid for use through Dec. 31, 2021); *OR*_
_Request assignment of your Week or Points Use Right with the full trading power of your Home Resort interval with Interval International®1 for use through Dec. 31, 2020. While there is no fee to assign your Week or Points Use Right, at the time you initiate a vacation exchange request, Interval will collect its current exchange fee.2_
_In addition to the above choices, you may purchase an SPG® Starpoints® package (up to 110,000) at a preferred rate that can be redeemed at over 1,500 hotels and resorts worldwide (package valid for six years from issuance and subject to the terms and conditions of the SPG program). *Offer available until Dec. 31, 2018. Limit of one SPG package only*._


----------



## okwiater

Yes, limit of one SPG package, but is it per year? The previous offer was good through 2017; this one is through 2018.


----------



## duke

Looks like they "woke up" to Owners of Other Resorts being cheated from their ability to trade within SVN.

New terms:

Although you are unable to occupy your ownership at The Westin St. John Resort Villas, we are providing an alternative to help you preserve your 2018 vacation. We have arranged with Interval International® to allow you to place an external exchange with the full trading power of your Home Resort interval, and *Vistana* will provide an alternate week of inventory on your behalf.1 While there is no fee to assign your week, at the time you initiate a vacation exchange request, Interval will collect its current exchange fee.2

Prior terms:

_Although you are unable to occupy, deposit or convert your ownership, we are providing a choice of one of the following alternatives to help you preserve your 2018 vacation:
_

_Reserve a Vistana Signature Network™ reservation for a stay at one of our other 20 network resorts by logging onto *vistana.com* to book an online reservation; *OR*_
_Request Banking of your 2018 Use Year StarOptions® with no transaction fee (valid for use through Dec. 31, 2021); *OR*_
_Request assignment of your Week or Points Use Right with the full trading power of your Home Resort interval with Interval International®1 for use through Dec. 31, 2020. While there is no fee to assign your Week or Points Use Right, at the time you initiate a vacation exchange request, Interval will collect its current exchange fee.2_
Guess they are just waiting for the Class Action Law Suit to come.

Glad DavidnRobin got your 21 days in Kauai!


----------



## okwiater

duke said:


> Looks like they "woke up" to Owners of Other Resorts being cheated from their ability to trade within SVN.
> [...]
> Guess they are just waiting for the Class Action Law Suit to come.



Nope. The new letter leaves open the option of trading within VSN.

Also, there is no way there is justification for a class action lawsuit. Trading networks are not "zero-sum" and there is no requirement for them to be. Nobody's deeded usage rights have been infringed by allowing owners to redeem "free" StarOption currency for other inventory that has been deposited into the network. Functionally, this is no different than Interval occasionally offering 2-for-1 deals and free "Accommodations Certificates" which permit a "trade" without any incoming inventory. (Full disclosure: IANAL)


----------



## DavidnRobin

Hey @duke - I wasn't aware of a Class Action lawsuit - you on the class action, or going to start one? 

The letter (excerpt below) announcing the shutdown for post-June thru Jan4 2018 reservations that I received yesterday states: (See Bullet #1) (maybe VGV Owners have different terms?)

_Due to the resort's closure, Owner Services will begin efforts to cancel any remaining scheduled 2018 reservations from July 1 through week 52, 2018. Reservations will be accepted for arrivals beginning Jan. 4, 2019. 

Although you are unable to occupy, deposit or convert your ownership, we are providing a choice of one of the following alternatives to help you preserve your 2018 vacation:_

_*Reserve a Vistana Signature Network™ reservation for a stay at one of our other 20 network resorts by logging onto vistana.com to book an online reservation; OR*_
_Request Banking of your 2018 Use Year StarOptions® with no transaction fee (valid for use through Dec. 31, 2021); *OR*_
_Request assignment of your Week or Points Use Right with the full trading power of your Home Resort interval with Interval International®1 for use through Dec. 31, 2020. While there is no fee to assign your Week or Points Use Right, at the time you initiate a vacation exchange request, Interval will collect its current exchange fee.2_
_In addition to the above choices, you may purchase an SPG® Starpoints® package (up to 110,000) at a preferred rate that can be redeemed at over 1,500 hotels and resorts worldwide (package valid for six years from issuance and subject to the terms and conditions of the SPG program). Offer available until Dec. 31, 2018. Limit of one SPG package only._


----------



## Henry M.

I got essentially the same offer for my unit at Bay Vista.


----------



## Helios

I got the same for my VGV and SB VOIs.  I have options in all VOIs so they shouldn’t be able to prevent me from traiding in network...


----------



## schafercpa

Great, Two fixed week 49 weeks down the drain.

Just ran across this aerial I have not seen before.  Sorry if it was previously posted.


----------



## duke

Hey DnR -
Nope, Just seems that they are giving away someone else's stuff and that is not right.
Per okwiater it's ok to do that.


----------



## carpie99

Who do you call to buy the points?


----------



## GrayFal

carpie99 said:


> Who do you call to buy the points?


You call the regular VSN number.


----------



## carpie99

Ok the 110,000 points were too good of a deal to pass up ... I am definitely going to look at that Marriott 7 day Cat 7 hotel stay and flight conversion deal.


----------



## halsey

This alert was mentioned several weeks back.  I also purchased the 110,000 points but I understand that Vistana points, which these are, are not transferrable to Marriott.  Is that the understanding of others?  If true, is anyone aware of other limitations besides the fact that these points do expire in 6 years (of course they will never last longer than a year in our family).


----------



## DavidnRobin

halsey said:


> This alert was mentioned several weeks back.  I also purchased the 110,000 points but I understand that Vistana points, which these are, are not transferrable to Marriott.  Is that the understanding of others?  If true, is anyone aware of other limitations besides the fact that these points do expire in 6 years (of course they will never last longer than a year in our family).



Where did the info that they cannot be converted to Marriott come from?
These 'points' are in my SPG account combined with my existing SPs - they are not listed separately (as Vistana points).


----------



## GrayFal

halsey said:


> This alert was mentioned several weeks back.  I also purchased the 110,000 points but I understand that Vistana points, which these are, are not transferrable to Marriott.  Is that the understanding of others?  If true, is anyone aware of other limitations besides the fact that these points do expire in 6 years (of course they will never last longer than a year in our family).


They can be transferred to Marriott Reward Points.


----------



## halsey

I read it in an earlier post here then on the Marriott site under FAQ.  Agree that my SPG account shows just a total but if you click on the point activity link it does show the 110,000 separately as Vistana points.  I am certainly hopeful that they can be transferred as we just discovered that we love the Residence Inn in Philadelphia although it is very reasonably priced so may not be wise to use points there.  Hopefully there are folks on here that have actually transferred these points already so can confirm like GrayFal stated above.


----------



## GrayFal

halsey said:


> I read it in an earlier post here then on the Marriott site under FAQ.  Agree that my SPG account shows just a total but if you click on the point activity link it does show the 110,000 separately as Vistana points.  I am certainly hopeful that they can be transferred as we just discovered that we love the Residence Inn in Philadelphia although it is very reasonably priced so may not be wise to use points there.  Hopefully there are folks on here that have actually transferred these points already so can confirm like GrayFal stated above.


They can be transferred


----------



## YYJMSP

halsey said:


> I read it in an earlier post here then on the Marriott site under FAQ.  Agree that my SPG account shows just a total but if you click on the point activity link it does show the 110,000 separately as Vistana points.  I am certainly hopeful that they can be transferred as we just discovered that we love the Residence Inn in Philadelphia although it is very reasonably priced so may not be wise to use points there.  Hopefully there are folks on here that have actually transferred these points already so can confirm like GrayFal stated above.



technically, you are not allowed to transfer points originating from the timeshare side to the other hotel side (ie VSN to SPG to MR, or MVC to MR to SPG), but it works fine and good luck with the system trying to keep track of what points originated where.

just launder them once or twice (make bookings, cancel bookings, etc) and it's pretty much impossible to track...   same applies to the 6yrs expiry...


----------



## carpie99

halsey said:


> This alert was mentioned several weeks back.  I also purchased the 110,000 points but I understand that Vistana points, which these are, are not transferrable to Marriott.  Is that the understanding of others?  If true, is anyone aware of other limitations besides the fact that these points do expire in 6 years (of course they will never last longer than a year in our family).



I have already transferred to Marriott and have purchased the Rewards Package and currently waiting on American Airlines miles to post so I can complete an itinerary.


----------



## Helios

YYJMSP said:


> technically, you are not allowed to transfer points originating from the timeshare side to the other hotel side (ie VSN to SPG to MR, or MVC to MR to SPG), but it works fine and good luck with the system trying to keep track of what points originated where.
> 
> just launder them once or twice (make bookings, cancel bookings, etc) and it's pretty much impossible to track...   same applies to the 6yrs expiry...


Exactly.  You can make it very hard for them to track the point origin.

Just because you can do something doesn’t mean it is allowed.  People speed all the time...and few get caught...


----------



## carpie99

carpie99 said:


> I have already transferred to Marriott and have purchased the Rewards Package and currently waiting on American Airlines miles to post so I can complete an itinerary.



Booked into 7 nights in St. Kitts and just confirmed 4 plane tickets non-stop Charlotte to St. Kitts ... not sure I could have done much better on points utilization.


----------



## carpie99

Soggy Dollar Webcam (improved even) is back up and broadcasting!

http://www.soggydollar.com/webcam


----------



## SandyPGravel

Has anyone else received an error when attempting to confirm a reservation for 2019?  My fixed week 9 fixed unit VOI is in an unconfirmed status and will not allow me to confirm.  I know I have until May to confirm, I am just curious is anyone else is having this issue?


----------



## okwiater

SandyPGravel said:


> Has anyone else received an error when attempting to confirm a reservation for 2019?  My fixed week 9 fixed unit VOI is in an unconfirmed status and will not allow me to confirm.  I know I have until May to confirm, I am just curious is anyone else is having this issue?



Yes, I think it is because all WSJ reservations are blocked right now. If you call Owner Services they can confirm it for you though.


----------



## SandyPGravel

okwiater said:


> Yes, I think it is because all WSJ reservations are blocked right now. If you call Owner Services they can confirm it for you though.


OK thanx 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## NNerland

Looking forward to 2019 - made my 1st 2019 reservation to return Jan 11th (week 3 of the new resort) and will be booking our 2nd week this week.   Had no trouble getting in at Midnight EST to make our 1 year Home Reservation.  Can't wait to get back and support the local economy!


----------



## tborr123

I thought for sure that by now there would be owners trying to unload WSJ for cheap given the circumstances, but am not seeing it on Redweek or Myresortsales. Is my impression correct that people are sticking it out until 2019?


----------



## canesfan

I think the reduced MF helped.  Most of those who own WSJ are also ones who want to go to SJ every year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

canesfan said:


> I think the reduced MF helped.  Most of those who own WSJ are also ones who want to go to SJ every year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree.  I think the only weeks that could turn up would be in the voluntary sections.  Even then, would anyone want to buy a week that is not usable until 2019?  Knowing the pickle you are in, if something similar happens again, would also be a deterrent to sales.  I think it's possible that once the resort is habitable again you might see some weeks for sale.  

On a side note being one of those who want to go to WSJ every year.  We're going to HI (Oahu and Maui) instead and I'm sure it will be beautiful, but the amount of travel time involved is a real turn off.  I can't imagine traveling that far every year.  13 hours of flights and the added expense, yuck.  I applaud the west coasters that travel to WSJ every year.  I couldn't do it.


----------



## okwiater

I don't understand the logic that people will unload WSJ because of the hurricane. The MFs were drastically reduced, virtually everyone got StarOptions, and the resort will be back in 2019. Clearly the island will never be "the same" but it's still a paradise.


----------



## carpie99

tborr123 said:


> I thought for sure that by now there would be owners trying to unload WSJ for cheap given the circumstances, but am not seeing it on Redweek or Myresortsales. Is my impression correct that people are sticking it out until 2019?



Going to Maui instead this year and with the reduced MFs may actually throw one of the in II to see if I can pull something cool.  Plus the discount on SPs I turned into a trip to St. Kitts and 4 plane tickets.  Definitely keeping my ownership weeks.


----------



## tomandrobin

I think its too early to see people dumping WSJ on redweek. 

I actually think the real issue will be the ones who just walk away and don't pay the mf.


----------



## dokken88

What do you all of you fellow WSJ folks think about ease of use-- SO- 3 weeks back to back in October. 
 We have beem going since 04 and it sure looks like it would be doable. I'm attempting to buy WKR or SVV weeks with end result of 132K SO for 3 weeks in studio VG.
Thanks as always!


----------



## DavidnRobin

tomandrobin said:


> I think its too early to see people dumping WSJ on redweek.
> 
> I actually think the real issue will be the ones who just walk away and don't pay the mf.



I agree. I also believe it depends on the WSJ Phase and the individual situations of the Owners.

For VGV - before H.Irma - the HOA already were attempting to sell VOIs (third time for the VGV HOA to recover MFs by reselling delinquent/forfeited VOIs). The majority of these VOIs were low season.  They suffer a poor SO/MF as compared to Plat+.  It was nice to get discounted SOs for 2018. For 2019, being a Mandatory resort, the SOs are transferable (great), but the SO/MF for low season makes ownership to the point of being valueless, or close to it. And the same issue exists - poor SO/MF.  Maybe the rumor is true and these will become some sort of Flex.

BV can also be at risk as the resale buyers do not get SOs, and has low season/high season split with same MFs. This issue was resolved with CV and SB phases (MF relative to season/HOs) - plus very few resale Owners. So I see less risk of forfeitures.  This is MY opinion - I am aware there are alternate views.  For those looking long-term, I suspect there will be many VOIs to pick up on the cheap (WSJ does not have a ROFR) - especially Gold season. Less Plat, and few Plat+.  If you see the HOAs selling to VSE (like was done with VGV during last offer).  This may be evidence of a Flex system including WSJ units being built. But, still too soon to know.  WSJ opening is still a year away.

For every owner - it will take some time for StJ to come back regardless of the desire by locals for tourists to return (I read every StJ news/blogs) - this is a pure consequence of the vast destruction and time for nature to heal.  This is supported by past experiences with hurricanes.  For many, this makes StJ no longer a destination for a while (could be great for others...).  WSJ will be closed for 2018 (and has been since Sept) - and Caneel is destroyed.  That is a lot of people that are not going to StJ until 2019. This situation will eventually change - but I would suspect that this will not be quick enough for some.

I predict that VSE will end up with a lot of forfeited VOIs over next few years. (I have good record on predictions...).  IMO YMMV


----------



## DavidnRobin

dokken88 said:


> What do you all of you fellow WSJ folks think about ease of use-- SO- 3 weeks back to back in October.
> We have beem going since 04 and it sure looks like it would be doable. I'm attempting to buy WKR or SVV weeks with end result of 132K SO for 3 weeks in studio VG.
> Thanks as always!



3 adjacent studio weeks in October 2019?  I think that this will be doable - low season and there are many studios.  Good luck, but you will not now until Feb 2019 (8-month point) as a SO exchange.  IMO


----------



## dokken88

DavidnRobin said:


> 3 adjacent studio weeks in October 2019?  I think that this will be doable - low season and there are many studios.  Good luck, but you will not now until Feb 2019 (8-month point) as a SO exchange.  IMO


Im trying to wheel and deal to buy SVV or WKR to acquire enough points at a low MF yearly so I may need that long. We rent from same owner every year and get 2 weeks concurent. At the price we pay(is a pretty good deal) I think I could accumulate enough SO to do 3 weeks.
Thanks..Im a long time lurker sometimes poster and you seem to be the WSJ "guru"!!!
Btw..any tips on accumulating 132k SO with a yearl MF of around 2kish??


----------



## cubigbird

Has anyone heard anything new about the $25/nt USVI tax that was added in 2017?  Is this being challenged and is there a chance of repeal?  Given the lack of tourism dollars currently, could we see an increase of this?  For a 7 night normal timeshare stay, that's an extra $175 in taxes......that's a lot!!


----------



## halsey

This is our first time receiving star options since we always return to our week 19 VG studio. Is there a cancellation policy for star option reservations?


----------



## carpie99

halsey said:


> This is our first time receiving star options since we always return to our week 19 VG studio. Is there a cancellation policy for star option reservations?



*15) How do I make a reservation with Starwood?*

The earliest you can make a reservation at your home resort for your deeded unit size & season is 12 mos. from your desired check-in date.

That means if you own a 2 bdm. lock-off, at 12 mos. out, you can reserve:
1) The whole 2 bedroom unit or
2) Just the 1 bdm. side or
3) Just the studio side

*To make a reservation at your home resort*, call owner services - (888) 986-9637, during the Owner's Preference Period, 12-8 mos. out from the date of arrival. OR - make your reservation online at www.mystarcentral.com

Best practice: Call exactly at 12 mos. out at 9:00 a.m. ET.
OR - make your reservation online, 12 mos. + 1 day before check-in, at 12 midnight eastern at https://login.vistana.com/login
*
To make a Staroption exchange*, call owner services 8 - 0 mos. out from the date of arrival. OR - go online at 8 mos. + 1 day before check-in, at 12 midnight eastern at https://login.vistana.com/login

*Reservations for less/more than a full week* can also be made 8 - 0 mos. out, if available.

*Reservations canceled within 60 days of the check-in date*, can only be used to make future reservations at 60 days out from arrival date and Starwood may charge a cancellation fee. Reservations cancelled within 60 days, cannot be converted to Starpoints, or rolled over to the next year.


----------



## DavidnRobin

cubigbird said:


> Has anyone heard anything new about the $25/nt USVI tax that was added in 2017?  Is this being challenged and is there a chance of repeal?  Given the lack of tourism dollars currently, could we see an increase of this?  For a 7 night normal timeshare stay, that's an extra $175 in taxes......that's a lot!!



One angle that may help a legal challenge on this unfair fee (tax) is that the fee is the same whether a studio or 3Bd - yet, it was pushed as an environmental fee.  It really hurts the low season studio Owners - who were already jumping ship before H.Irma.
oh yeah... IMO


----------



## DavidnRobin

dokken88 said:


> Im trying to wheel and deal to buy SVV or WKR to acquire enough points at a low MF yearly so I may need that long. We rent from same owner every year and get 2 weeks concurent. At the price we pay(is a pretty good deal) I think I could accumulate enough SO to do 3 weeks.
> Thanks..Im a long time lurker sometimes poster and you seem to be the WSJ "guru"!!!
> Btw..any tips on accumulating 132k SO with a yearl MF of around 2kish??



Far from Guru - I just love STJ.
IMO - I would prefer to buy WKV over SVV since disposable cash is not an issue. AND, we can use WKV.  I would never stay at SVV. We live in NorCal and no kids at home.


----------



## cubigbird

DavidnRobin said:


> One angle that may help a legal challenge on this unfair fee (tax) is that the fee is the same whether a studio or 3Bd - yet, it was pushed as an environmental fee.  It really hurts the low season studio Owners - who were already jumping ship before H.Irma.
> oh yeah... IMO



That's what I was wondering, are there any legal challenges??  I read somewhere that ARDA was fighting this but never saw anything new showing any results.  $25/night tax is quite hefty and I'm sure it will negatively impact tourism.


----------



## DavidnRobin

From WSJ VGV BOD Bob Werbel (email correspondence). I have no personal knowledge of person being recommended - but Bob supports him.
Bob is not seeking re-election - see below.

****
Dear Fellow Virgin Grand Villa Owner-
    I am writing to you as one of your owner-elected members of the Board of Directors of our Homeowners Association. My co-director, Phil Schrag and I were elected to the Board in May 2010 and we have been re-elected to our Board several times since then. I know that I have met many of you personally and communicated by email with many others. That has been one of the unexpected pleasures of Board membership.
    Under our staggered governance system my Board seat is up for me to be re-elected or someone selected by the Nominating Committee to be elected at next month's Annual Meeting. After careful consideration I had concluded not to seek re-election. This decision involved in part my belief that  most of what had motivated me to seek Board representation in the first instance had been accomplished. Most importantly this involved better communications directly with owners and assuring that our annual budgets included realistic and continuing buildups of insurance and maintenance reserves. But my decision also involves recognizing the importance that the new director have an opportunity to transition into that position with Phil as a co-director for as long a time as possible.
   I am writing to share with you that among the four nominees presented by the Nominating Committee in the Notice of Annual Meeting has just been sent, I will be casting my votes for the timeshare units I own for Laurence Pelletier, and here is why. As his personal statement reflects, his expertise is both relevant and significant. But also, over the past few years Larry has  been a thoughtful and supportive correspondent with Phil and me (and with Virgin Grand Management) with constructive ideas and suggestions that he has expressed with appreciation for the responsibility that Phil and I had undertaken as volunteers. I have full confidence that, if elected, Larry Pelletier will serve us owners well. I encourage you, too,  to vote for him.
    Thank you for your continuing support of Phil and me as your owner-elected directors.


----------



## DavidnRobin

btw VGV Owners...

Time to get out the vote again.  Worked well last time (IMO)
So... please share with every VGV Owner as you can.

We need to make sure VSE notices VGV Owner participation.

VOTE (or don’t complain...)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carpie99

DavidnRobin said:


> btw VGV Owners...
> 
> Time to get out the vote again.  Worked well last time (IMO)
> So... please share with every VGV Owner as you can.
> 
> We need to make sure VSE notices VGV Owner participation.
> 
> VOTE (or don’t complain...)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Do we vote online?


----------



## bizaro86

VGV has the best owner representation in the VSE system. I hope everyone who owns votes to keep it that way...


----------



## suzanna945

I am curious about the offers that were extended to Westin owners to purchase points after the hurricanes and/or bank options until 2021 to make up for loss of use.  Did everyone get this offer in an email or postal mailing? We have not.


----------



## DavidnRobin

carpie99 said:


> Do we vote online?



You should receive a ballot in the mail, and/or email with instructions of how to vote online.

I have not received an email or ballot as of yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

suzanna945 said:


> I am curious about the offers that were extended to Westin owners to purchase points after the hurricanes and/or bank options until 2021 to make up for loss of use.  Did everyone get this offer in an email or postal mailing? We have not.



As not to rehash - see beginning of this thread.

In short - VGV Owners and those that bought from VSE/SVO for other phases - can bank their SOs or use them for 2018.  We used ours for WPORV in June.

They also offered SP packages for a discount- I bought one of these.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaH

DavidnRobin said:


> You should receive a ballot in the mail, and/or email with instructions of how to vote online.
> 
> I have not received an email or ballot as of yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! We were gone for the entire Jan and I was worried that Ballot might have got lost in the holding mail...


----------



## SandyPGravel

LisaH said:


> Thanks! We were gone for the entire Jan and I was worried that Ballot might have got lost in the holding mail...



I received mine(USPS) last Friday, Feb 9, so hopefully it should be coming soon.


----------



## GrayFal

SandyPGravel said:


> I received mine(USPS) last Friday, Feb 9, so hopefully it should be coming soon.


I threw mine out!  Without opening it.   Darn.  Maybe we can vote online as well ???


----------



## SandyPGravel

GrayFal said:


> I threw mine out!  Without opening it.   Darn.  Maybe we can vote online as well ???


I will look at mine again when I get home and PM you the info. I don't remember if it has a specific code on the letter for each owner.


----------



## GrayFal

SandyPGravel said:


> I will look at mine again when I get home and PM you the info. I don't remember if it has a specific code on the letter for each owner.


Thanks!


----------



## DavidnRobin

SandyPGravel said:


> I will look at mine again when I get home and PM you the info. I don't remember if it has a specific code on the letter for each owner.



It does have a specific code for each ownership.  You need to contact VSE/WSJ VGV HOA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

GrayFal said:


> Thanks!


Yes you will need to call.  The letter has a specific member Id & pw.  Sorry I couldn't help more.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

Received today:

February 2018

Dear Fellow Virgin Grand Villas Owner:

We recently participated as your representatives in a special conference call meeting of the Board of Directors that was convened to approve the construction contract with Cotton International Inc., the company that has been working to clear the debris at the resort and that will repair the damage to our buildings and to the resort’s common areas.

As you know, Hurricane Irma brought the greatest damage that St. John has suffered in many decades, causing enormous destruction on the island, which is still limping back. Tourism remains at a very low level. Each airline has only one flight a day to St. Thomas, and transportation and communication to and from St. John remains limited. A few restaurants have opened in Cruz Bay, but Caneel Bay remains closed indefinitely, and much of the island’s infrastructure remains to be rebuilt.

As you know, our resort was badly damaged. We did not have roofs blown off as Sunset Bay did, but most or all units and their contents suffered water damage. In nearly every unit, drywall and wet contents have been removed and will be replaced.

Fortunately, the Westin St. John, and all the Vistana properties affected by the hurricane, had a very substantial property insurance policy, with a 5% deductible, and our condominium association has for many years been laying away money in a special hurricane contingency fund. That fund currently has about $2 million in it, and of course our Association has additional reserves as well. The maximum deductible amount that we would have to pay for reconstruction of the Virgin Grand property is $2.34 million (5% of the $46.7 million total insured value of the Virgin Grand buildings), but management assures us that most likely the amount will be less than that. In addition to what we will have to pay for work on our own buildings, we will have to pay our share of the deductible portion of the cost for repair of certain common areas, such as landscaping, the pool and pool pumps, and the tennis courts. The final amount cannot be determined until later in the reconstruction process, but because of the funds we have reserved, we do not anticipate the need for a special assessment. We will, of course, have to rebuild the hurricane contingency fund because of the possibility of storms in the future.

After reviewing the contract with Cotton, the Board unanimously approved it, as did the boards of the three other condominium associations on the property of the resort.

All four boards have also retained environmental consultants to inspect the buildings, both before and after reconstruction, to detect mold and assure that the buildings will be safe for occupancy. Our consultant is Environmental Analytics, a reputable firm based in Tucson, Arizona. The firm will inspect every unit and take and analyze samples. Cotton has committed to following its recommendations or, if it disagrees with a particular recommendation, to report the disagreement to our Board of Directors for such action as the Board wishes to take. The resort remains on schedule to reopen in January 2019, and Vistana is accepting owners’ reservations of their units for weeks beginning January 4, 2019.

The next meeting of the Board will take place following the Annual Meeting on March 5 in Orlando. 
Philip G. Schrag 
phil.schrag@gmail.com
Robert H. Werbel
robert.werbel@yahoo.com


----------



## cubigbird

Not a peep from Sunset Bay.  Has anyone seen or heard or seen any updates?  Who would I contact and how would I obtain such contact info?  It is not known whether they also self insured that deductible.  It would be nice to know more of what is going on and get an owner report.


----------



## Helios

I haven't heard anything from SB.


----------



## Jayco29D

DavidnRobin said:


> I agree. I also believe it depends on the WSJ Phase and the individual situations of the Owners.
> 
> WSJ will be closed for 2018 (and has been since Sept) - and Caneel is destroyed.  That is a lot of people that are not going to StJ until 2019. This situation will eventually change - but I would suspect that this will not be quick enough for some.
> 
> I predict that VSE will end up with a lot of forfeited VOIs over next few years. (I have good record on predictions...).  IMO YMMV



I am so sad to hear Caneel Bay has been destroyed. We stayed there for 8 nights in 2011 and it was one of my most favorite places in the world, up there with French Polynesia and Istanbul.


----------



## SandyPGravel

GrayFal said:


> I threw mine out!  Without opening it.   Darn.  Maybe we can vote online as well ???



Check your email, I just received a voting reminder email with all the pertinent information included for voting.


----------



## carpie99

voted!


----------



## DavidnRobin

Here are the VGV Candidates' profiles...
(Good to see that there are no VSE Reps.  I wonder if VSE will use their votes? They did not when Bob and Phil were elected, and they have vote control over the HOA.)

*Marilyn R. Barke*
Mari and her husband have been owners at Virgin Grand Villas - St John for over 15 years. In addition to their two weeks of ownership at The Virgin Grand, they also own at Princeville, HI and Desert Willow, CA. Mari is passionate about travel with St. John as her favorite destination. Strong Board leadership will help maintain this slice of paradise for everyone to enjoy into the future. Mari would welcome the opportunity to be an advocate for the owners as a representative on the Board.

Mari Barke earned an undergraduate Finance degree graduating Cum Laude from California State University Northridge. In addition she holds several Finance and Insurance designations including:
ChFC - Chartered Financial Consultant
CLU - Certified Life Underwriter
CPCU - Casualty Property Commercial Underwriter CIC - Certified Insurance Counselor

She oversaw a $30 million commercial territory for The Hartford Insurance Company after spending over 5 years as an Underwriter with The Travelers Insurance Company. She also served 20 years as President for a multimillion dollar retail business overseeing the day to day operations including sales, purchasing, accounting, human resources and finances.

She has managed both large and small teams in business and truly enjoys being a team player as well as helping others succeed by being a mentor and leader. Her extensive board of directors experience on non-profits and community chambers will help her effectiveness in advocating on behalf of the owners of The Virgin Grand Villas.

Since she has recently become an empty nester and has retired from business. She is looking forward to spending more time using her Vistana properties and helping to maintain and improve the experience for other owners.

*Laurence J. Pelletier *
Larry Pelletier is a commercial real estate investor, owner and operator based in Boston. Larry has over 30 years of hands-on experience with a variety of commercial property types around the United States including a fractional-share resort development where he served as the owner’s representative to the condominium association board of directors. He has been an owner at the Westin since 2006 and intends to retain his ownership for future generations. He currently owns a one-week share in a 2-bedroom hillside villa and uses it with his family every year, including part of his stay on the island in 2015 when he was married on Trunk Bay! Larry is most passionate about the integration and compatibility of our existing condominium association with the three new associations created from the conversion of the remaining hotel rooms at the resort. In addition, with last year’s damage to the resort from the hurricanes, he intends to be hyper-focused on future contingency plans and the strength of the operating and reserve budgets towards the goal of normalizing annual fees and minimizing potential special assessments. He would like to see our resort continue being a coveted destination and will strive to keep the quality of reporting and guidance that Philip Schrag and Robert Werbel have shown over these past years. Larry holds a BS degree in Accountancy, a MS degree in Finance and will complete the Certificate of Advanced Studies in Financial Planning from Bentley University in May 2018.

*Michael P. Ranauto *
Michael Ranauto is currently the Director of Compliance Program Management and Corporate Secretary at Barclays Bank Delaware, the US-based retail banking subsidiary of Barclays. Previously, he served as the Vice President of Internal Audit at MBNA America, and also worked for the CIGNA Corporation as well as Dun & Bradstreet. He has over 29 years of accounting, compliance and internal audit experience (including 17 years supporting the Board of Directors for his current company) and hopes to be able to pass on to the Virgin Grand Board much of the knowledge that he has acquired. Michael has an undergraduate Accounting degree and an MBA in Finance from the University of Delaware, and is a Certified Public Accountant (CPA) in the state of Delaware. He and his wife Beth have been Vistana owners since 2006, including Virgin Grand and Coral Vista in St. John. Michael would like to help the Board meet the needs of the owners that it serves by providing clear and complete information about their ownership, as well as keeping maintenance costs at a reasonable level over time and ensuring that there is no degradation of quality at the resort given recent catastrophic events and corporate changes.

*Edward C. Watson *
Edward Watson is Vice President and Chief Audit Executive at PHH Corporation, a publicly traded mortgage company headquartered in Mount Laurel, NJ. Mr. Watson, a CPA, has over 30 years experience in senior financial and risk management roles in the financial services/mortgage banking industry.

Mr. Watson has owned a two bedroom villa since 2004 and he and his family regularly visit the resort. His skills as a CPA would provide the Board financial expertise, while his experience in real estate finance would provide additional value. If elected, Mr. Watson would strive to ensure that villas and common areas continue to be appropriately maintained and updated in order to provide owners with an optimal vacation experience while also protecting the value of their investments. At the same time he would work to ensure that operating and capital costs are smartly managed in order to keep maintenance and assessment fees at reasonable levels.


----------



## okwiater

Reminder that the deadline to vote for Mr. Pelletier and/or your other representative of choice is 6:00pm EST TONIGHT!


----------



## bobpark56

DavidnRobin said:


> *[This new WSJ Master Thread (#3) covers December 2017 and forward]*
> 
> Here is link to original WSJ Master Thread #1 (pre-June 2014):
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111510
> 
> Here is link to original WSJ Master Thread #2 (June 2014 to November 2017):
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...r-thread-part-2-june-2014-and-forward.213071/
> 
> OK - as mentioned in the previous WSJ thread (#2) - time for Part 3!
> Amazing that WSJ Threads Part 1 and 2 are not the only the most viewed threads in the Vistana Forum, but also for TUG overall when combined (>400K views with >4000 replies).
> 
> This thread will cover WSJ-VGV (Hillside), WSJ-BV, WSJ-CV, and the new WSJ-SB - as well as info related to St John and surrounding area.
> 
> If you own WSJ, plan on buying WSJ, visiting WSJ, or a StJ lover - please participate with info you may want to share, or stuff you may want to discover. Be sure to tell others that may be interested in this great resort and spectacular island.
> 
> Enjoy!
> David (DavidnRobin)


Why cover just the Hillside portion of Virgin Grand Villas? Some of us are Pool Villa owners.


----------



## SandyPGravel

I don't think he was excluding the pool villa owners.  VGV has been referred to as Hillside in VSE publications i.e. the SO charts in the past.


----------



## DavidnRobin

VGV has been referred to as Hillside for years...
You just noticed this?

It was probably easier than ‘across the road’ LOL



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

Can anyone share what the approx property tax is on a VGV studio in Plat+ season?


----------



## sachia007

SandyPGravel said:


> Can anyone share what the approx property tax is on a VGV studio in Plat+ season?


Hi,

It is exactly $156.18. We own in bldg. 33. I'm hoping a plat. + studio villa in VGV taxes are the same price no matter what season or location (bldg. 31 and 32 vs. 33/34), but I have no idea.

Does anyone know the answer?


----------



## SandyPGravel

sachia007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is exactly $156.18. We own in bldg. 33. I'm hoping a plat. + studio villa in VGV taxes are the same price no matter what season or location (bldg. 31 and 32 vs. 33/34), but I have no idea.
> 
> Does anyone know the answer?



Thanx for the info.

The season does matter.  My Plat + 2 BR townhouse taxes ($280-ish) are almost twice what the low season is.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Taxes are part of MF thread.
Our VGV 2 Bd TH Gold+ (June) is ~$155
plus that wonderful $175/wk USVI corruption fee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carpie99

DavidnRobin said:


> plus that wonderful $175/wk USVI corruption fee
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Doesn't Hawaii basically do the same thing?


----------



## okwiater

carpie99 said:


> Doesn't Hawaii basically do the same thing?



Similar, but the fee is based on unit size and a 2-bedroom is only around $17/night (IIRC). That compares well to a WSJ 3-bedroom at $25/night, but DnR's beef has been that the fee is applied irrespective of unit size.

Not sure I would go so far as to call it a "corruption" fee, though.


----------



## DavidnRobin

I have 2 ‘beefs’ - the unit size, and that we already pay a disproportionately high property tax (not unlike Maui).

The ‘corruption’ fee was meant because it was/is the corruption (and incompetence) by the USVI Gov’t that lead to this fee in the first place
(Search what caused the USVI to be in financial troubles in 1st place - too long to post).

I predict this fee will not survive the challenge in court due to the ‘environmental ‘ fee being charged equally regardless of unit occupancy.

We will also see impact on HOAs as studios start to bail due to major increase in vacation costs. And the potential for increasing MFs and SAs.

Maui’s fee is also BS (along with their unfair PropTax) - one doesn’t make the other right. 

Go ahead and defend and normalize.... seems to be the way nowadays.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canesfan

When I was talking to a Vistana rep this weekend she said the 2019 reservations didn’t have the $25/night fee warnings on it. We both wondered if they dropped it after the hurricanes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

canesfan said:


> When I was talking to a Vistana rep this weekend she said the 2019 reservations didn’t have the $25/night fee warnings on it. We both wondered if they dropped it after the hurricanes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mine does.  I was able to confirm my week 9 2019 rez this week.

THE WESTIN ST. JOHN RESORT VILLAS
SAINT JOHN, US VIRGIN ISLANDS
Check-in Date: Fri, March 1, 2019

Check-out Date: Fri, March 8, 2019, (7 nights)

Villa Type: 2 Bedroom Villa , Virgin Grand Twnhse

A $25.00 per night occupancy fee applies to this reservation.

Guest Name:  

Reservation Type: Home Resort Reservation


----------



## okwiater

DavidnRobin said:


> I have 2 ‘beefs’ - the unit size, and that we already pay a disproportionately high property tax (not unlike Maui).
> 
> The ‘corruption’ fee was meant because it was/is the corruption (and incompetence) by the USVI Gov’t that lead to this fee in the first place
> (Search what caused the USVI to be in financial troubles in 1st place - too long to post).
> 
> I predict this fee will not survive the challenge in court due to the ‘environmental ‘ fee being charged equally regardless of unit occupancy.
> 
> We will also see impact on HOAs as studios start to bail due to major increase in vacation costs. And the potential for increasing MFs and SAs.
> 
> Maui’s fee is also BS (along with their unfair PropTax) - one doesn’t make the other right.
> 
> Go ahead and defend and normalize.... seems to be the way nowadays.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I agree with everything you're saying, except for the characterization that it is a "corruption" fee. The territory's financial woes are certainly extensive -- and may even be due in part to corruption -- but this fee is not tied to such corruption in any significant way. It was implemented along with many other revenue measures in an attempt to shore up the territory's finances. And many of those financial challenges are due to economic realities rather than corruption.

But the main takeaway that I certainly agree with is that to the extent a locale wants to tax a timeshare, it should be done through the property tax mechanism rather than through arbitrary usage fees, especially when timeshares are already their own class of property.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Sorry - I thought IMO (and experience) was applied to my posts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canesfan

SandyPGravel said:


> Mine does.  I was able to confirm my week 9 2019 rez this week.
> 
> THE WESTIN ST. JOHN RESORT VILLAS
> SAINT JOHN, US VIRGIN ISLANDS
> Check-in Date: Fri, March 1, 2019
> 
> Check-out Date: Fri, March 8, 2019, (7 nights)
> 
> Villa Type: 2 Bedroom Villa , Virgin Grand Twnhse
> 
> A $25.00 per night occupancy fee applies to this reservation.
> 
> Guest Name:
> 
> Reservation Type: Home Resort Reservation



Guess she was wrong  Hopefully they will rethink that considering how much they have been pushing tourism to return to the USVI.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubigbird

The Sunset Bay HOA annual meeting was yesterday.  Did anyone attend or did anyone learn anything new??


----------



## Helios

cubigbird said:


> The Sunset Bay HOA annual meeting was yesterday.  Did anyone attend or did anyone learn anything new??


I am curious as well.


----------



## cubigbird

Bumping..

Is there a way to get notes or outcomes of the HOA meetings??  I’m curious to learn about any discussion of the Sunset Bay hurricane damage.


----------



## Jayco29D

How hard is it to use StarOptions to exchange into Westin St John in the summer? 

If I bought a June or July week, how likely would it be that I could rent it out in years I can't make it to St John and would the rental rate cover the MF?


----------



## YYJMSP

Jayco29D said:


> How hard is it to use StarOptions to exchange into Westin St John in the summer?
> 
> If I bought a June or July week, how likely would it be that I could rent it out in years I can't make it to St John and would the rental rate cover the MF?



When we went two summers ago, we found it fairly difficult to get a Jul date.  I think we tried every night at exactly 9PM Pacific 8mos out, and finally managed to snag a booking on about our fifth or sixth try, and it wasn't quite what we wanted, and ended up having to make our travel work around it.


----------



## SandyPGravel

March 2018

Dear Fellow Virgin Grand Villas Condominium Association Owner:

We recently participated as your elected members of the Board of Directors in the 2018 Annual Meeting of owners. The highlight of the meeting was a thorough, lengthy presentation reporting on the destruction caused by Hurricane Irma and what Vistana is doing to restore the property this year, with an eye to reopening the resort on January 4, 2019. The presentation featured many slides showing the damage. To view the presentation, please *click here*.

To view videos that were also presented, please click on the links below:

*Storm Video*
*Beach Video*
*Drone Video*

*DAMAGE, CLEANUP AND RECONSTRUCTION*

The damage to the entire Westin St. John (“WSJ”) resort is estimated to be about $120 million (by contrast the insured value of our Virgin Grand buildings is approximately $43 million). Only part of that damage was sustained by our buildings; nevertheless, there were no buildings on the property that were spared structural or water damage. The water damage was so extensive that drywall had to be removed in every villa, and in many units, studs and rafters that had gotten wet will have to be encapsulated during the next several weeks before the drywall can be replaced. Maximum sustained winds were 220 miles per hour with wind gusts at the WSJ registering 274 miles per hour before the wind meter broke. The resort lost power, and the building containing some of the generator equipment lost part of its roof and was flooded, but General Manager Sam Hugli and his engineers were able to get the generator going after only seven hours. 313 guests were on the property at the time, and all of them were evacuated within days thereafter to Puerto Rico to return home. No injuries to guests or associates were reported.

Vistana and the Boards of the four timeshare associations hired Cotton International, the world’s second-largest post-disaster contractor, to clean up and rebuild the resort. Since last September, about 300 people (130 WSJ associates) have been working to remove the massive amounts of debris left by the storm’s destruction and about 300 people (80 WSJ associates) will work in the rebuilding process. Hurricane Maria, on the heels of Irma, slowed progress because it dumped more water onto St. John and caused the closure of the ports of San Juan and St. Croix. Nevertheless reconstruction has now begun.

The aim of the reconstruction is to make our resort even better than before. All damaged drywall is being replaced, as are damaged ceiling tiles, soffits, doors, windows, cabinetry and lighting. The pools are being resurfaced. The exteriors will be power-washed and repainted. The unit interiors will be restored to their prior condition, with all upholstered furniture and carpeting replaced along with any damaged hard goods such as tables and cabinets. Snorkels will be rebuilt but we do not know whether any high-end restaurant will replace Knox & Ollie’s.

Your Board has been particularly thorough with respect to concerns about mold that may have grown on damaged surfaces in the days and weeks after the storm. The Board hired an independent company, Environmental Analytics, based in Arizona, to evaluate biological problems and report directly to the Board as well as to Cotton. Environmental Analytics had no prior relationship with Vistana or with Cotton. Its president recently spent a week taking samples on the property, and he will return at least two more times to make sure that the buildings do not present biological hazards to owners and guests when the resort reopens.

*HUMAN RESOURCES*

Vistana took a great deal of care to prevent undue hardship to its employees, many of whom have not only lost the opportunity to do their regular jobs for 16 months but also suffered damage to their homes. Staff associates were paid for a month without having to come to work, and after that were given the opportunity to work on the cleanup and receive their regular pay and benefits. Those who did not want to do this were offered severance packages and help in obtaining employment at other Vistana resorts. Each associate also received $1000 or $2000, based upon need, from a fund set up by ILG (formerly Interval Leisure Group), Vistana’s parent company. Vistana associates provided donations of all types of daily-use items as well as gifts for Santa’s visit with the children of WSJ associates. The resort donated discarded furniture and linens to the WSJ associates and also provided food and clean water to the greater St. John community as well as WSJ associates.

*INSURANCE*

As we previously reported in detail, even though our insurance policy has a 5% deductible, we do not expect to have to impose a special assessment to pay it. For several years, we have been building up an insurance contingency fund to cover the hurricane deductible, and this fund now has about $2.3 million in it. We also have regular replacement reserve funds that could be tapped into, and we have an operating surplus because the resort was closed during the last three months of 2017. Some of that operating surplus will have to be expended, however, to train new staff associates during December 2018, because some of the people who worked at the resort before the hurricane have found other jobs or moved out of the Virgin Islands. We may also have to make provisions in the 2019 budget for a one-time expenditure to cover some of the costs associated with reopening the resort next January. Any unexpended operating surplus will carry over to 2019 and be available to offset our expenses going forward. We expect to know more about the impact of the hurricane on our budget in a few months, after the damage assessment is final and we know the amount of our liability for the deductible. We probably won’t know how much the additional staff training will cost until late in 2018.

*THE ISLAND*

The resort is likely to recover more rapidly than much of the rest of the island’s infrastructure. Cruz Bay does not yet have electricity 24 hours a day. Internet service is very spotty and cell phone service is poor, as only AT&T has rebuilt cell phone towers. Some restaurants are open, but there are almost no tourists, so now that most of the FEMA workers have departed, many of those restaurants are open only a few days a week with limited menus. The public passenger ferry is running but the car ferry has very limited service. Caneel Bay was severely damaged and it is unknown whether or not it will reopen. In all likelihood, neither ZoZo's nor Asolare will reopen, but Skinny Legs is up and running. The donkeys, deer and iguanas survived; in fact the donkeys seem to inhabit the shells of the beachfront cottages at Caneel, while for the present time, deer graze near our own Lemongrass Restaurant. The north shore beaches have largely been cleaned of debris, but there has as of yet been no survey of damage to the reefs. We all hope that more of the island’s infrastructure will come back by the time our resort reopens, but the island’s recovery may be much slower than that of the Westin St. John. *Click here* to view a recent article in The New York Times on St. John’s recovery.

*ALTERNATIVE VACATIONS*

As you know from previous messages, Vistana is making special efforts to make sure that all owners receive alternative vacation options. Vistana is making its rental inventory available to St. John owners to facilitate exchanges at other Vistana resorts. Banking StarOptions from 2018 is free of charge, and the banked options will be valid for three years instead of the usual two years. You can also deposit your unit week with Interval International, but as usual, the exchange through Interval International depends on relinquishment by an owner at a resort to which you want to go.

*OTHER BUSINESS*

Aside from receiving management’s report on progress and addressing questions posed by owners, the main business at this annual meeting was the owners’ election of a new director to succeed Robert Werbel, who has served as one of your owner-elected directors for the last eight years. Laurence Pelletier was elected to replace Bob and we are pleased to observe that Larry’s expertise appears to be both significant and relevant. The Association and the Board passed resolutions expressing appreciation for Bob Werbel’s commitment and service. The resolution will be included in the meeting minutes, which is available to owners upon request.

*A FAREWELL MESSAGE FROM BOB WERBEL*

Thank you for your support eight years ago in electing Phil Schrag and me as your owner-representatives to the Virgin Grand Board of Directors. I appreciate the privilege, which Phil and I have attempted to fulfill responsibly on your behalf. You should know that in deciding not to seek re-election this year I have believed that it is important that my replacement have sufficient opportunity for an orderly transition while Phil remains a director. I look forward to returning to our resort in 2019 and greeting many of the friends that the last eight years have allowed me to make.
Philip G. Schrag
phil.schrag@gmail.com
Robert H. Werbel
robert.werbel@yahoo.com


----------



## cubigbird

As an owner of Sunset Bay we have heard nothing at all.  I’m curious as to what their financial situation looks like.  How would we obtain such updated information???  Unfortunately SB HOA hasn’t had the communication of the VGV HOA.


----------



## sachia007

Cubigbird,

Wonder if you email Phil or Robert (email addresses above) they might be able to get you in touch with the owner-reps from SB.

If you ever find out, please let us know.


----------



## canesfan

sachia007 said:


> Cubigbird,
> 
> Wonder if you email Phil or Robert (email addresses above) they might be able to get you in touch with the owner-reps from SB.
> 
> If you ever find out, please let us know.



I don’t think any of the other phases have owner reps. I own at Bay Vista and we don’t get as detailed info as VG either. We just get those printed standard sheets or emails from Vistana.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

It is great to have the communications and transparency with the VGV HOA - that was the intent of the original WSJ thread.

Based on what has been communicated, and discussed here - I would assume the all the phases had hurricane insurance.  Whether that policy covers the extent of damage will be crucial.   As VGV HOA has stated -  the VGV also had a policy to cover the deductible.  Not sure if other phases had coverage for the deductible.  That is the key question to have answered at this point in time.
As to the rest - I think it is likely to soon for all phases will know the extent of the monetary damage - and the reason for no communication.  It is just too soon.

As you can see from the VGV communications - all building were comprised with water (and therefore mold) damage.  You can see the condition of the SB phase in the photos  - totally damaged.

So... I think it is too soon for any pertainant communication from other HOAs to what this will mean long term. 

This is my opinion and I have no info than what has been shared by the VGV letter above.  But, I think other than the question about the deductible and final damages - it will be a wait and see scenario.

Those photos are crazy - some are of our building and villa.  Sad to see, but good visuals of the incredible damage.  Wind gusts of up to 272mph! That is insane!


----------



## okwiater

DavidnRobin said:


> Those photos are crazy - some are of our building and villa.  Sad to see, but good visuals of the incredible damage.  Wind gusts of up to 272mph! That is insane!



272mph is only what was registered before the equipment broke!

Personally, I am beyond impressed with what the resort and the island was able to withstand. As has been mentioned many times before, the road to recovery will be long, and the island will never be the same. However, I am thankful for the many pre-hurricane memories and excited to go back next year and make new ones.

Also, I think it's worth lauding Vistana and ILG for their handling of the situation. This paragraph in particular:

_"As you know from previous messages, Vistana is making special efforts to make sure that all owners receive alternative vacation options. Vistana is making its rental inventory available to St. John owners to facilitate exchanges at other Vistana resorts. Banking StarOptions from 2018 is free of charge, and the banked options will be valid for three years instead of the usual two years. You can also deposit your unit week with Interval International, but as usual, the exchange through Interval International depends on relinquishment by an owner at a resort to which you want to go."_​
I realize that non-VGV resale owners got "short shrift" since their only options were to deposit to II. But considering that all we own are fractional deeds to an uninhabitable property, we really don't have the right to expect anything at all. Owners should be thankful that Vistana appears to have done the right thing here, including relinquishing some of its own rental inventory at other resorts. Vistana gets a lot of flak on this forum, many times deservedly. But in this case, I think hats off are in order.


----------



## Jayco29D

I absolutely love St John. We stayed at Caneel Bay about 5 years ago and it is among my top 3 destinations in the world. I am still depressed that it has been destroyed and may never be rebuilt. Even though there is a lot of uncertainty right now about St John and the Westin St John, we are optimistic and considering buying at the Westin St John. We are considering a summer week in mid June through July, mainly because of the school calendar. We do not expect to use every year since we live in California so we will end up needing to rent many years to at least break even on the MF. We absolutely want a minimum of a 2 bedroom with ocean view and could consider a 3 bedroom with an ocean view (but all we need is a 2 bedroom). I know only VGV/Hillside comes with StarOptions to trade within the Vistana network and that is certainly a consideration. We are buying to use so we want to maximize our enjoyment. Renting in years we do not use through a reputable realtor would be fine if we can at least break even on the MF. What do folks recommend we consider given our criteria?


----------



## DavidnRobin

These are complicated decisions.
In CA?  2 weeks minimum.
You are overestimating rentability.
Maybe July 4th week (?)

We have been going since 2006 - 2Bd TH  week 23- picked up adjacent week 24 in 2009 (1 week was way too short) - we live in SF Bay Area

The Lower inside (close to pool) 2Bd TH are the best (but I am biased) 

Stay away from 2Bd Prem VGV - MFs are same as 3Bd pool villas (but these do not have views). Our views are great.
Looking forward to June 2019. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayco29D

DavidnRobin said:


> These are complicated decisions.
> In CA?  2 weeks minimum.
> You are overestimating rentability.
> Maybe July 4th week (?)
> 
> We have been going since 2006 - 2Bd TH  week 23- picked up adjacent week 24 in 2009 (1 week was way too short) - we live in SF Bay Area
> 
> The Lower inside (close to pool) 2Bd TH are the best (but I am biased)
> 
> Stay away from 2Bd Prem VGV - MFs are same as 3Bd pool villas (but these do not have views). Our views are great.
> Looking forward to June 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Which unit types are the ones you're referring to and which building numbers and building units do you recommend? Do you own a two level townhouse? Would you recommend against the 3 bedroom pool unit? I am not sure which ones are the 2 Bd premium units.


----------



## SandyPGravel

If you get a choice, low unit number in building 34 is the best (low unit number is ideal in building 32 & 34,  dissect the unit number as follows first two digits is building, next digit is floor, next digit is the order from right to left from the parking area.  My unit is 3210 building 32, 1st floor, 0 (first unit on right)) 

In my unit, prior to the storms, I could only see the ocean from the upstairs bedroom window, when I stayed in building 34 I could see it from the balcony.  I assume in unit 3221, you can see the ocean from the balcony.  In building 32 & 34 the low unit numbers will be in the middle closest to the pool/grill.  In building 31 & 33 the high unit numbers will be closest to the pool/grill.  Although in reality none of the units are very far from the pools.  If you are a walker (my DH and I are) you will get your exercise walking to/from these buildings.  Especially 33/34.  But the view is worth it and you don't have to walk if you don't want to.  I took pictures of the hill to building 33/34 looking up and down.  Not sure the pics do it justice, but your quads will get a workout!!

The three bedroom pool units have private pools (So Jealous) but they are at the bottom of the hill and do not have an ocean view.

Gina


----------



## okwiater

Looking at the Villa Finder today, it appears that all WSJ availability for 2019 (i.e. through March 27) has been suspended. Can anyone else confirm this observation?


----------



## DavidnRobin

Jayco29D said:


> Which unit types are the ones you're referring to and which building numbers and building units do you recommend? Do you own a two level townhouse? Would you recommend against the 3 bedroom pool unit? I am not sure which ones are the 2 Bd premium units.



I can’t speak to your needs. I was speaking to our usage and experience.

The 3Bd pool villas are great - and the Plat+ season has one of the best MF/SO ratio. They do not have views, but very roomy and well laid out.

B32-34 has 2Bd TH villa on the ends of the buildings on lower and upper floors.
I would recommend the inside villas for my own reasons (noise from cars on road or shuttles turning around).

As we (me) are lazy - I prefer the lower floor for easy in/out and closeness of the pool/BBQ. (25 steps)

I didn’t realize there was no view in B31-32 lower floors - that sucks.

B31 has the 2Bd Premium villas- never have seen one and would be nice to have single floor - but has same MFs as the 3Bd pool villas. Not sure where in B31 that they are located, or if B31 has the 2Bd TH.

Note that VGV villas are fixed weeks (including checkin day) and fixed units - this is why adjacent weeks are great (no need to move).  I imagine these are not easy to find.

Our friends have the exact opposite 2Bd TH villa to ours and same weeks - they found in from a STJ Realtor and paid significantly less than us.

I say the 2 weeks is better than 1 week - especially from the west coast. By the time you travel, get situated and acclimated (it is hot and humid in summer) - it is almost time to go home - in our experience - YMMV.
We almost sold our 1 week until the 2nd week became available from the Owners that we got the 1st week.

Also - check out the Jan 4 2017 drone video - that has clear footage of the buildings - especially B33-34 - ours is the one on lower inside by pool for the building on right (B34).

You could always just rent one during your vacation period, and check it out before buying.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

okwiater said:


> Looking at the Villa Finder today, it appears that all WSJ availability for 2019 (i.e. through March 27) has been suspended. Can anyone else confirm this observation?


I noticed the same thing and almost posted as well.  After yesterdays email I am worried the resort won't be ready by January.


----------



## GrayFal

http://newsofstjohn.com/2018/03/26/westin-timeshare-board-sends-out-untruthful-email-to-owners/

I like this blog and have relied on it for great STJ info for many years.  
Interesting read with her reaction to our VGV owner rep email.


----------



## tomandrobin

Thanks for the updates! 

480 days until our next WSJ trip......too long, way too long.


----------



## DavidnRobin

SandyPGravel said:


> I noticed the same thing and almost posted as well.  After yesterdays email I am worried the resort won't be ready by January.



Did you see the drone video footage from Jan 4 2018?  Looks like a safe assumption that Jan 4 2019 is doable. It may be one of those things that require certain approvals be attained before going ahead with reservations.  Doesn’t anyone here have a VGV week during early 2019?
My June 2019 shows as available to reserve.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

DavidnRobin said:


> Did you see the drone video footage from Jan 4 2018?  Looks like a safe assumption that Jan 4 2019 is doable. It may be one of those things that require certain approvals be attained before going ahead with reservations.  Doesn’t anyone here have a VGV week during early 2019?
> My June 2019 shows as available to reserve.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was able to confirm my week 7 2019 already.


----------



## DavidnRobin

tomandrobin said:


> Thanks for the updates!
> 
> 480 days until our next WSJ trip......too long, way too long.



Me too!  Seems such a long time away.  At least we have 17 nites at WPORV (from VGV SOs)  and 19 nites at WKORV/Nanea to buffer the pain(killers!) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubigbird

okwiater said:


> Looking at the Villa Finder today, it appears that all WSJ availability for 2019 (i.e. through March 27) has been suspended. Can anyone else confirm this observation?



I also looked in Villa Finder and found the same.  Nothing is currently bookable at WSJ nor can you scroll forward any dates in 2019 past March.  Might be worth a call to VSE to ask.  Hopefully this is not intentional.


----------



## DavidnRobin

cubigbird said:


> I also looked in Villa Finder and found the same.  Nothing is currently bookable at WSJ nor can you scroll forward any dates in 2019 past March.  Might be worth a call to VSE to ask.  Hopefully this is not intentional.



Just curious- HomeResort reservation? Which Resort?  As BV, CV and SB may have different circumstances.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

DavidnRobin said:


> Did you see the drone video footage from Jan 4 2018?  Looks like a safe assumption that Jan 4 2019 is doable. It may be one of those things that require certain approvals be attained before going ahead with reservations.  Doesn’t anyone here have a VGV week during early 2019?
> My June 2019 shows as available to reserve.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have my week 9 reserved.  @GrayFal  and I are going to miss by two weeks, again!! 

I was concerned after yesterdays email and when I looked at the villa finder this morning and it was all white.  (Except for the blue triangles for my rez.)

I have not watch the videos yet.


----------



## DavidnRobin

GrayFal said:


> http://newsofstjohn.com/2018/03/26/westin-timeshare-board-sends-out-untruthful-email-to-owners/
> 
> I like this blog and have relied on it for great STJ info for many years.
> Interesting read with her reaction to our VGV owner rep email.



Arg - this just came across my FB News feed...
Isn't it Journalism 101 to first reach out to Bob/Phil for a response to their letter? Especially before posting on her blog and FaceBook...

Also, it fails to communicate without the perspective that this came from Bob/Phil (not VSE/ILG) and what their roles are (and are not...), who they are, and their intent, etc. She just sees it as an some type of assault on StJ.  I know Jenn's intent and her biases of her NOSJ blog (get tourists back, everything is great...) - I normally respect Jenn's opinions/positions, but was what Bob/Phil wrote some kind of abomination? IMO, I think she 'doth protest too much'.

Let's see... I keep up with everything WSJ/StJ and have for years - here is my view (OPINION) of the 'Fake News' being spread by Bob/Phil.

_THE ISLAND
The resort is *likely* to recover more rapidly than much of the rest of the island’s infrastructure._

I see this as true - just look at the drone video, and StJ news and social media outlets.  I am unsure why this was so wrong to state - they are speaking to VGV owners after all, and very likely correct (thus the word 'likely')

_Cruz Bay does not yet have electricity 24 hours a day. Internet service is very spotty and cell phone service is poor, as only AT&T has rebuilt cell phone towers. _

This is true even when things are normal.  Electricity goes out often - always has - and internet service is also poor (ask anyone that picked up a cell tower on Tortola).  The ATT tower has just recently been rebuilt.  Certainly, it is better than it has been - but better than pre-H.Irma?  Back to normal? Really?

_Some restaurants are open, but there are almost no tourists, so now that most of the FEMA workers have departed, many of those restaurants are open only a few days a week with limited menus._

To state almost no tourists is a bit much, but compared to 'normal' - then hard to argue. I see current photos all the time (weekly) - the beaches are almost empty comparatively. Makes me want to go sooner than 2019.  This is certainly true of the restaurants - most of the ones open are limited as compared to their normal operations pre-H.Irma.

_The public passenger ferry is running but the car ferry has very limited service._

How is this untrue? This was the way it was pre-H.Irma.  In fact the folks on St John are imploring people to rent on St John. They need to car barges for re-construction.  It is limited - some of the car barge wait times have been long - plenty of reports of these waits.  I am thinking of renting on StJ in 2019.

_Caneel Bay was severely damaged and it is unknown whether or not it will reopen. In all *likelihood*, neither ZoZo's nor Asolare will reopen, but Skinny Legs is up and running. _

This is also true based on current knowledge. Yes - perhaps ZoZo's and Asolare will open again. Again the word 'liklihood' is used here. As it stands now and near future (2018) this is correct.

_The donkeys, deer and iguanas survived; in fact the donkeys seem to inhabit the shells of the beachfront cottages at Caneel, while for the present time, deer graze near our own Lemongrass Restaurant. _

Also true.

_The north shore beaches have largely been cleaned of debris, but there has as of yet been no survey of damage to the reefs. We all hope that more of the island’s infrastructure will come back by the time our resort reopens, but the island’s recovery *may be* much slower than that of the Westin St. John._

OMG - they got the fact wrong that the reef damage has not been surveyed???!!! 
Actually, the response from Jenn that the reef survey has been completed is the first I have read about it.  Was this survey that she mentions from locals or the NPS?  I have heard many local and tourists accounts, but I had not heard of a NPS survey being completed - I understood that it has been ongoing.

Again - based on video and photo evidence it is true that island's recovering 'may be' much slower than WSJ.  So far this is true based on what I have seen/heard from multiple sources.

I hope this opinion/retort doesn't get me banned from St John.


----------



## DavidnRobin

SandyPGravel said:


> I have my week 9 reserved.  @GrayFal  and I are going to miss by two weeks, again!!
> 
> I was concerned after yesterdays email and when I looked at the villa finder this morning and it was all white.  (Except for the blue triangles for my rez.)
> 
> I have not watch the videos yet.



The slide show (long) and drone video are worth checking out. I have seen better during Irma and post-Irma videos. Amazing the progress of the resort the drone video from Jan 4'17 shows - it has great shots of our building and rest of resort. Also, the slide shows our building exterior and interior (and B33-34 pool area) - and I think some of the interior damage photos are from our villa or the 2Bd TH above us is shown.  The pool shot with the hurricane umbrellas in the pool made me smile.  Hope they fix our shower, and water pipes in the other shower (they are backwards) - I should write the GM.


----------



## okwiater

I have two home resort reservations booked -- one for 1/19 and the other for 4/14.

These reservations were both made a couple of months ago and are both still showing in my upcoming reservations.


----------



## Bill4728

Here is the video from Jan 4th  2018


----------



## WBP

SandyPGravel said:


> March 2018
> 
> Dear Fellow Virgin Grand Villas Condominium Association Owner:
> 
> We recently participated as your elected members of the Board of Directors in the 2018 Annual Meeting of owners. The highlight of the meeting was a thorough, lengthy presentation reporting on the destruction caused by Hurricane Irma and what Vistana is doing to restore the property this year, with an eye to reopening the resort on January 4, 2019. The presentation featured many slides showing the damage. To view the presentation, please *click here*.
> 
> To view videos that were also presented, please click on the links below:
> 
> *Storm Video*
> *Beach Video*
> *Drone Video*
> 
> *DAMAGE, CLEANUP AND RECONSTRUCTION*
> 
> The damage to the entire Westin St. John (“WSJ”) resort is estimated to be about $120 million (by contrast the insured value of our Virgin Grand buildings is approximately $43 million). Only part of that damage was sustained by our buildings; nevertheless, there were no buildings on the property that were spared structural or water damage. The water damage was so extensive that drywall had to be removed in every villa, and in many units, studs and rafters that had gotten wet will have to be encapsulated during the next several weeks before the drywall can be replaced. Maximum sustained winds were 220 miles per hour with wind gusts at the WSJ registering 274 miles per hour before the wind meter broke. The resort lost power, and the building containing some of the generator equipment lost part of its roof and was flooded, but General Manager Sam Hugli and his engineers were able to get the generator going after only seven hours. 313 guests were on the property at the time, and all of them were evacuated within days thereafter to Puerto Rico to return home. No injuries to guests or associates were reported.
> 
> Vistana and the Boards of the four timeshare associations hired Cotton International, the world’s second-largest post-disaster contractor, to clean up and rebuild the resort. Since last September, about 300 people (130 WSJ associates) have been working to remove the massive amounts of debris left by the storm’s destruction and about 300 people (80 WSJ associates) will work in the rebuilding process. Hurricane Maria, on the heels of Irma, slowed progress because it dumped more water onto St. John and caused the closure of the ports of San Juan and St. Croix. Nevertheless reconstruction has now begun.
> 
> The aim of the reconstruction is to make our resort even better than before. All damaged drywall is being replaced, as are damaged ceiling tiles, soffits, doors, windows, cabinetry and lighting. The pools are being resurfaced. The exteriors will be power-washed and repainted. The unit interiors will be restored to their prior condition, with all upholstered furniture and carpeting replaced along with any damaged hard goods such as tables and cabinets. Snorkels will be rebuilt but we do not know whether any high-end restaurant will replace Knox & Ollie’s.
> 
> Your Board has been particularly thorough with respect to concerns about mold that may have grown on damaged surfaces in the days and weeks after the storm. The Board hired an independent company, Environmental Analytics, based in Arizona, to evaluate biological problems and report directly to the Board as well as to Cotton. Environmental Analytics had no prior relationship with Vistana or with Cotton. Its president recently spent a week taking samples on the property, and he will return at least two more times to make sure that the buildings do not present biological hazards to owners and guests when the resort reopens.
> 
> *HUMAN RESOURCES*
> 
> Vistana took a great deal of care to prevent undue hardship to its employees, many of whom have not only lost the opportunity to do their regular jobs for 16 months but also suffered damage to their homes. Staff associates were paid for a month without having to come to work, and after that were given the opportunity to work on the cleanup and receive their regular pay and benefits. Those who did not want to do this were offered severance packages and help in obtaining employment at other Vistana resorts. Each associate also received $1000 or $2000, based upon need, from a fund set up by ILG (formerly Interval Leisure Group), Vistana’s parent company. Vistana associates provided donations of all types of daily-use items as well as gifts for Santa’s visit with the children of WSJ associates. The resort donated discarded furniture and linens to the WSJ associates and also provided food and clean water to the greater St. John community as well as WSJ associates.
> 
> *INSURANCE*
> 
> As we previously reported in detail, even though our insurance policy has a 5% deductible, we do not expect to have to impose a special assessment to pay it. For several years, we have been building up an insurance contingency fund to cover the hurricane deductible, and this fund now has about $2.3 million in it. We also have regular replacement reserve funds that could be tapped into, and we have an operating surplus because the resort was closed during the last three months of 2017. Some of that operating surplus will have to be expended, however, to train new staff associates during December 2018, because some of the people who worked at the resort before the hurricane have found other jobs or moved out of the Virgin Islands. We may also have to make provisions in the 2019 budget for a one-time expenditure to cover some of the costs associated with reopening the resort next January. Any unexpended operating surplus will carry over to 2019 and be available to offset our expenses going forward. We expect to know more about the impact of the hurricane on our budget in a few months, after the damage assessment is final and we know the amount of our liability for the deductible. We probably won’t know how much the additional staff training will cost until late in 2018.
> 
> *THE ISLAND*
> 
> The resort is likely to recover more rapidly than much of the rest of the island’s infrastructure. Cruz Bay does not yet have electricity 24 hours a day. Internet service is very spotty and cell phone service is poor, as only AT&T has rebuilt cell phone towers. Some restaurants are open, but there are almost no tourists, so now that most of the FEMA workers have departed, many of those restaurants are open only a few days a week with limited menus. The public passenger ferry is running but the car ferry has very limited service. Caneel Bay was severely damaged and it is unknown whether or not it will reopen. In all likelihood, neither ZoZo's nor Asolare will reopen, but Skinny Legs is up and running. The donkeys, deer and iguanas survived; in fact the donkeys seem to inhabit the shells of the beachfront cottages at Caneel, while for the present time, deer graze near our own Lemongrass Restaurant. The north shore beaches have largely been cleaned of debris, but there has as of yet been no survey of damage to the reefs. We all hope that more of the island’s infrastructure will come back by the time our resort reopens, but the island’s recovery may be much slower than that of the Westin St. John. *Click here* to view a recent article in The New York Times on St. John’s recovery.
> 
> *ALTERNATIVE VACATIONS*
> 
> As you know from previous messages, Vistana is making special efforts to make sure that all owners receive alternative vacation options. Vistana is making its rental inventory available to St. John owners to facilitate exchanges at other Vistana resorts. Banking StarOptions from 2018 is free of charge, and the banked options will be valid for three years instead of the usual two years. You can also deposit your unit week with Interval International, but as usual, the exchange through Interval International depends on relinquishment by an owner at a resort to which you want to go.
> 
> *OTHER BUSINESS*
> 
> Aside from receiving management’s report on progress and addressing questions posed by owners, the main business at this annual meeting was the owners’ election of a new director to succeed Robert Werbel, who has served as one of your owner-elected directors for the last eight years. Laurence Pelletier was elected to replace Bob and we are pleased to observe that Larry’s expertise appears to be both significant and relevant. The Association and the Board passed resolutions expressing appreciation for Bob Werbel’s commitment and service. The resolution will be included in the meeting minutes, which is available to owners upon request.
> 
> *A FAREWELL MESSAGE FROM BOB WERBEL*
> 
> Thank you for your support eight years ago in electing Phil Schrag and me as your owner-representatives to the Virgin Grand Board of Directors. I appreciate the privilege, which Phil and I have attempted to fulfill responsibly on your behalf. You should know that in deciding not to seek re-election this year I have believed that it is important that my replacement have sufficient opportunity for an orderly transition while Phil remains a director. I look forward to returning to our resort in 2019 and greeting many of the friends that the last eight years have allowed me to make.
> Philip G. Schrag
> phil.schrag@gmail.com
> Robert H. Werbel
> robert.werbel@yahoo.com



I've got no stake in this, but as an independent observer, with long history in time sharing, across multiple resorts and developers, I am very impressed by Vistana's engagement and leadership, and in particular, how they looked after their associates. I am similarly impressed by the level of engagement and owner advocacy of HOA Board Members Schrag and Werbel.

I look forward to seeing WSJ and St. John restored to its former preeminence, and pray for the WSJ associates and island residents, who were adversely affected by this tragedy. How touching to read about Santa's visit with the children of WSJ associates. First Class!


----------



## Jayco29D

DavidnRobin said:


> I can’t speak to your needs. I was speaking to our usage and experience.
> 
> The 3Bd pool villas are great - and the Plat+ season has one of the best MF/SO ratio. They do not have views, but very roomy and well laid out.
> 
> B32-34 has 2Bd TH villa on the ends of the buildings on lower and upper floors.
> I would recommend the inside villas for my own reasons (noise from cars on road or shuttles turning around).
> 
> As we (me) are lazy - I prefer the lower floor for easy in/out and closeness of the pool/BBQ. (25 steps)
> 
> I didn’t realize there was no view in B31-32 lower floors - that sucks.
> 
> B31 has the 2Bd Premium villas- never have seen one and would be nice to have single floor - but has same MFs as the 3Bd pool villas. Not sure where in B31 that they are located, or if B31 has the 2Bd TH.
> 
> Note that VGV villas are fixed weeks (including checkin day) and fixed units - this is why adjacent weeks are great (no need to move).  I imagine these are not easy to find.
> 
> Our friends have the exact opposite 2Bd TH villa to ours and same weeks - they found in from a STJ Realtor and paid significantly less than us.
> 
> I say the 2 weeks is better than 1 week - especially from the west coast. By the time you travel, get situated and acclimated (it is hot and humid in summer) - it is almost time to go home - in our experience - YMMV.
> We almost sold our 1 week until the 2nd week became available from the Owners that we got the 1st week.
> 
> Also - check out the Jan 4 2017 drone video - that has clear footage of the buildings - especially B33-34 - ours is the one on lower inside by pool for the building on right (B34).
> 
> You could always just rent one during your vacation period, and check it out before buying.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Do you go to St John annually from California? We are concerned about the long travel distance and many connecting flights required as well as the waiting for the ferry. We went to Caneel Bay several years ago and the connections were horrendous. Once there, it was among my spouse's top three vacation locations in her life. But I still remember being diverted to Philly and staying overnight at a Holiday Inn so I could get back to the Bay Area in time for a work flight to Japan the next day. Even on the way there, we had trouble because the  pilot's seat broke and we had to wait for a new aircraft. LOL


----------



## DavidnRobin

WJS said:


> I've got no stake in this, but as an independent observer, with long history in time sharing, across multiple resorts and developers, I am very impressed by Vistana's engagement and leadership, and in particular, how they looked after their associates. I am similarly impressed by the level of engagement and owner advocacy of HOA Board Members Schrag and Werbel.
> 
> I look forward to seeing WSJ and St. John restored to its former preeminence, and pray for the WSJ associates and island residents, who were adversely affected by this tragedy. How touching to read about Santa's visit with the children of WSJ associates. First Class!



I agree.  I know Phil personally - he loves St John, and is a great VGV Owner advocate as Bob has been.  Unique in the entire VSE system - no other resort or WSJ phase has Owner Advocates that were voted onto the BOD without VSE (SVO) using their vote.

Jenn is being over-the-top in her rant - this was written to VGV Owners who do not have usage in 2018 anyway. So where is the real harm? Glad to see she changed the title of the article.

WSJ phases account for a high percentage of on island visitors (and even worse with Caneel also closed) - it is not going to be same in terms of number of on-island guests until WSJ reopens in 2019.  That is just pure math - WSJ occupancy is huge. I hope this reality is recognized by STJ businesses.

Looking forward to June 2019.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Jayco29D said:


> Do you go to St John annually from California? We are concerned about the long travel distance and many connecting flights required as well as the waiting for the ferry. We went to Caneel Bay several years ago and the connections were horrendous. Once there, it was among my spouse's top three vacation locations in her life. But I still remember being diverted to Philly and staying overnight at a Holiday Inn so I could get back to the Bay Area in time for a work flight to Japan the next day. Even on the way there, we had trouble because the  pilot's seat broke and we had to wait for a new aircraft. LOL



We live close to SFO - so ~14 hours door to door if taking the redeye. Robin hates the redeye.
We have gone since 2006 - same weeks.  We have tried many different ways.
SFO-ATL-STT (Delta)
SFO-MIA-STT (AA)
SFO-Ft Lauderdate-STT (Spirit - never again)
SFO-IAD-STT (UA)
both by redeye (direct) and spending night in MIA.
I think the nite stay in MIA works best on th3 way there.
Last June we scored 1st/Biz class tickets (UA) thru Houston (redeye) for $1000 each all-in. But Robin still hates the redeye.

I had Spirit go on strike while on STJ. And another time denied boarding onto AA on the day they started to charge for bags for all luggage.  WSJ put us up for free - and sent taxi for us and held up WSJ ferry.  Kudos.

We have been renting a car on STT and taking car barge. But have also taken public transit and WSJ ferry (back when it was reasonable) and rented on island.  In 2019 - we may rent on island again, and take taxi/passenger ferry.

One week is too short.
I have written multiple trip reports - see start of WSJ thread #2 - I posted links to trip reports. Our trip experiences are often discussed in these reports.


----------



## WBP

DavidnRobin said:


> We live close to SFO - so ~14 hours door to door if taking the redeye. Robin hates the redeye.
> We have gone since 2006 - same weeks.  We have tried many different ways.
> SFO-ATL-STT (Delta)
> SFO-MIA-STT (AA)
> SFO-Ft Lauderdate-STT (Spirit - never again)
> SFO-IAD-STT (UA)
> both by redeye (direct) and spending night in MIA.
> I think the nite stay in MIA works best on th3 way there.
> Last June we scored 1st/Biz class tickets (UA) thru Houston (redeye) for $1000 each all-in. But Robin still hates the redeye.
> 
> I had Spirit go on strike while on STJ. And another time denied boarding onto AA on the day they started to charge for bags for all luggage.  WSJ put us up for free - and sent taxi for us and held up WSJ ferry.  Kudos.
> 
> We have been renting a car on STT and taking car barge. But have also taken public transit and WSJ ferry (back when it was reasonable) and rented on island.  In 2019 - we may rent on island again, and take taxi/passenger ferry.
> 
> One week is too short.
> I have written multiple trip reports - see start of WSJ thread #2 - I posted links to trip reports. Our trip experiences are often discussed in these reports.



Without knowing any details about your personal experience with Spirit Airlines, I'd venture to bet that you are being extremely kind about your experience on Spirit. 

I wish Spirit Airlines would change their name to "Ill Spirit," to better reflect their culture.

In my experience, Spirit Airlines makes United Airlines and Eastern Airlines look like the Four Seasons.


----------



## ksqdomer

DavidnRobin said:


> Arg - this just came across my FB News feed...
> Isn't it Journalism 101 to first reach out to Bob/Phil for a response to their letter? Especially before posting on her blog and FaceBook...
> 
> Also, it fails to communicate without the perspective that this came from Bob/Phil (not VSE/ILG) and what their roles are (and are not...), who they are, and their intent, etc. She just sees it as an some type of assault on StJ.  I know Jenn's intent and her biases of her NOSJ blog (get tourists back, everything is great...) - I normally respect Jenn's opinions/positions, but was what Bob/Phil wrote some kind of abomination? IMO, I think she 'doth protest too much'.
> 
> Let's see... I keep up with everything WSJ/StJ and have for years - here is my view (OPINION) of the 'Fake News' being spread by Bob/Phil.
> 
> _THE ISLAND
> The resort is *likely* to recover more rapidly than much of the rest of the island’s infrastructure._
> 
> I see this as true - just look at the drone video, and StJ news and social media outlets.  I am unsure why this was so wrong to state - they are speaking to VGV owners after all, and very likely correct (thus the word 'likely')
> 
> _Cruz Bay does not yet have electricity 24 hours a day. Internet service is very spotty and cell phone service is poor, as only AT&T has rebuilt cell phone towers. _
> 
> This is true even when things are normal.  Electricity goes out often - always has - and internet service is also poor (ask anyone that picked up a cell tower on Tortola).  The ATT tower has just recently been rebuilt.  Certainly, it is better than it has been - but better than pre-H.Irma?  Back to normal? Really?
> 
> _Some restaurants are open, but there are almost no tourists, so now that most of the FEMA workers have departed, many of those restaurants are open only a few days a week with limited menus._
> 
> To state almost no tourists is a bit much, but compared to 'normal' - then hard to argue. I see current photos all the time (weekly) - the beaches are almost empty comparatively. Makes me want to go sooner than 2019.  This is certainly true of the restaurants - most of the ones open are limited as compared to their normal operations pre-H.Irma.
> 
> _The public passenger ferry is running but the car ferry has very limited service._
> 
> How is this untrue? This was the way it was pre-H.Irma.  In fact the folks on St John are imploring people to rent on St John. They need to car barges for re-construction.  It is limited - some of the car barge wait times have been long - plenty of reports of these waits.  I am thinking of renting on StJ in 2019.
> 
> _Caneel Bay was severely damaged and it is unknown whether or not it will reopen. In all *likelihood*, neither ZoZo's nor Asolare will reopen, but Skinny Legs is up and running. _
> 
> This is also true based on current knowledge. Yes - perhaps ZoZo's and Asolare will open again. Again the word 'liklihood' is used here. As it stands now and near future (2018) this is correct.
> 
> _The donkeys, deer and iguanas survived; in fact the donkeys seem to inhabit the shells of the beachfront cottages at Caneel, while for the present time, deer graze near our own Lemongrass Restaurant. _
> 
> Also true.
> 
> _The north shore beaches have largely been cleaned of debris, but there has as of yet been no survey of damage to the reefs. We all hope that more of the island’s infrastructure will come back by the time our resort reopens, but the island’s recovery *may be* much slower than that of the Westin St. John._
> 
> OMG - they got the fact wrong that the reef damage has not been surveyed???!!!
> Actually, the response from Jenn that the reef survey has been completed is the first I have read about it.  Was this survey that she mentions from locals or the NPS?  I have heard many local and tourists accounts, but I had not heard of a NPS survey being completed - I understood that it has been ongoing.
> 
> Again - based on video and photo evidence it is true that island's recovering 'may be' much slower than WSJ.  So far this is true based on what I have seen/heard from multiple sources.
> 
> I hope this opinion/retort doesn't get me banned from St John.



I agree completely.


----------



## DavidnRobin

ksqdomer said:


> I agree completely.



I guess you are the only one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaH

Haha. I read Jenn’s blog and the following comments. Nora said “the island felt like a set from The Walking Dead”, which really got a lot of people riled up. Different people have different perspectives. For Jenn and the locals, saying the island is not quite ready for tourists, whether it’s true or not, is messing with their livelihood. I can understand why they got so worked up. On the other hand, the communication is strictly between WSJ board and it’s owners. I don’t understand why some owners feel the need to forward the email to Jenn. We can’t go there anyway this year. Oh well. Better minding my own business... I do hope the island will recover fully soon.


----------



## carpie99

Exactly ... this note is not going to affect tourists ... it was specifically to people who already own property in WSJ


----------



## Jayco29D

I have been following the news about Caneel Bay and whether the lease will be renewed and whether it will be rebuilt. Has anyone heard what may happen to Caneel Bay if the lease is not renewed? It is among the most beautiful oceanfront properties in the world. It is where I fell in love with St John. Would it just become a national park or would some other developer possibly taker it over with a new lease?


----------



## DavidnRobin

Jayco29D said:


> I have been following the news about Caneel Bay and whether the lease will be renewed and whether it will be rebuilt. Has anyone heard what may happen to Caneel Bay if the lease is not renewed? It is among the most beautiful oceanfront properties in the world. It is where I fell in love with St John. Would it just become a national park or would some other developer possibly taker it over with a new lease?



https://www.stjohntradewinds.com/caneel-restoration-awaits-congressional-action/amp/

My prediction- $$$ wins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

DavidnRobin said:


> Arg - this just came across my FB News feed...
> 
> Also, it fails to communicate without the perspective that this came from Bob/Phil (not VSE/ILG) and what their roles are (and are not...), who they are, and their intent, etc. She just sees it as an some type of assault on StJ.  I know Jenn's intent and her biases of her NOSJ blog (get tourists back, everything is great...) - I normally respect Jenn's opinions/positions, but was what Bob/Phil wrote some kind of abomination? IMO, I think she 'doth protest too much'.
> 
> Let's see... I keep up with everything WSJ/StJ and have for years - here is my view (OPINION) of the 'Fake News' being spread by Bob/Phil.
> 
> _THE ISLAND
> The resort is *likely* to recover more rapidly than much of the rest of the island’s infrastructure._
> 
> I see this as true - just look at the drone video, and StJ news and social media outlets.  I am unsure why this was so wrong to state - they are speaking to VGV owners after all, and very likely correct (thus the word 'likely')
> 
> _Cruz Bay does not yet have electricity 24 hours a day. Internet service is very spotty and cell phone service is poor, as only AT&T has rebuilt cell phone towers. _
> 
> This is true even when things are normal.  Electricity goes out often - always has - and internet service is also poor (ask anyone that picked up a cell tower on Tortola).  The ATT tower has just recently been rebuilt.  Certainly, it is better than it has been - but better than pre-H.Irma?  Back to normal? Really?
> 
> _Some restaurants are open, but there are almost no tourists, so now that most of the FEMA workers have departed, many of those restaurants are open only a few days a week with limited menus._
> 
> To state almost no tourists is a bit much, but compared to 'normal' - then hard to argue. I see current photos all the time (weekly) - the beaches are almost empty comparatively. Makes me want to go sooner than 2019.  This is certainly true of the restaurants - most of the ones open are limited as compared to their normal operations pre-H.Irma.
> 
> _The public passenger ferry is running but the car ferry has very limited service._
> 
> How is this untrue? This was the way it was pre-H.Irma.  In fact the folks on St John are imploring people to rent on St John. They need to car barges for re-construction.  It is limited - some of the car barge wait times have been long - plenty of reports of these waits.  I am thinking of renting on StJ in 2019.
> 
> _Caneel Bay was severely damaged and it is unknown whether or not it will reopen. In all *likelihood*, neither ZoZo's nor Asolare will reopen, but Skinny Legs is up and running. _
> 
> This is also true based on current knowledge. Yes - perhaps ZoZo's and Asolare will open again. Again the word 'liklihood' is used here. As it stands now and near future (2018) this is correct.
> 
> _The donkeys, deer and iguanas survived; in fact the donkeys seem to inhabit the shells of the beachfront cottages at Caneel, while for the present time, deer graze near our own Lemongrass Restaurant. _
> 
> Also true.
> 
> _The north shore beaches have largely been cleaned of debris, but there has as of yet been no survey of damage to the reefs. We all hope that more of the island’s infrastructure will come back by the time our resort reopens, but the island’s recovery *may be* much slower than that of the Westin St. John._
> 
> OMG - they got the fact wrong that the reef damage has not been surveyed???!!!
> Actually, the response from Jenn that the reef survey has been completed is the first I have read about it.  Was this survey that she mentions from locals or the NPS?  I have heard many local and tourists accounts, but I had not heard of a NPS survey being completed - I understood that it has been ongoing.
> 
> Again - based on video and photo evidence it is true that island's recovering 'may be' much slower than WSJ.  So far this is true based on what I have seen/heard from multiple sources.
> 
> I hope this opinion/retort doesn't get me banned from St John.



I was informed by Jenn (NOSJ) that she did attempt to contact Bob and Phil before her article.

Although... the time line for their response seemed quite short between the letter and her article - 1 day... (arg). However, she claims to have written to them, and that someone got back that they were off island and what they wrote they heard from others.  I am sure any back and forth was gracious.

I did respond to her by email with a few key issues (discussed above) and perspective: 1) the letter was to VGV Owners who can’t use their villas in 2018 anyway, and she is the one that broadcast the letter to the public, 2) until WSJ reopens there will be a serious decrease in tourism (pure math), and 3) what they wrote was not overall untrue, and my response (defense of their letter) was not out of line.

What I am truly concerned is if this impacts communications by VGV BOD Phil/Larry and VGV Owners (unique to VGV) - I hope that this is not an unintended consequence caused by Jenn putting this letter on her blog.  She has a good amount of readers and requested folks to write to Vistana Management.  Being from the ex-Corp world, a bad consequence wouldn’t surprise me. Hope not...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

DavidnRobin said:


> https://www.stjohntradewinds.com/caneel-restoration-awaits-congressional-action/amp/
> 
> My prediction- $$$ wins
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just published...

http://viconsortium.com/business/le...port-from-usvi-hotel-and-tourism-association/

I hadn’t seen the video linked at bottom of the article - scenes of the aftermath.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaH

Caneel Bay is such a special place. I would love to see it reopen and provide jobs to hundreds (if not thousands) of local people.


----------



## SandyPGravel

Interesting comment on the Low Key Watersports FB page:

"Everyone agrees that St. John has recovered remarkably well. There are, of course, pockets of damage throughout the island. *Rumor has it that the Westin will have a soft opening in November, 2018, and be ready to roll by high season 2019.* Caneel is in negotiations with the National Park, and a deal needs to be approved by Congress."

https://divelowkey.com/blogs/news/two-hundred-years-diving-with-low-key-watersports

On a side note, bummer that Low Key Captain Bob has officially retired.  Although I think he was retired last May when he captained our dive trip.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Link to post-Irma email correspondence from CV HOA.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/westin-st-john-coral-vista-update.272112/


----------



## Jayco29D

LisaH said:


> Caneel Bay is such a special place. I would love to see it reopen and provide jobs to hundreds (if not thousands) of local people.



Caneel Bay was among my favorite places in the world, second only to French Polynesia. We spent a few weeks there about 5 years ago and it was amazing. I hope it will be rebuilt and reopen someday.


----------



## Jayco29D

I spoke to a WSJ rep and she said WSJ is in turmoil and the WSJ is not selling direct from Vistana right now. She actually said if we want to buy now, we need to buy resale. She tried to sell me on the new Flex program but I was not interested. She then suggested buying resale before Westin St John re-opens. Interesting. I wonder why she would tell me to buy resale. I tried to ask more questions, but she cut me off and said she will call me when they start selling again.


----------



## GrayFal

DavidnRobin said:


> Link to post-Irma email correspondence from CV HOA.
> 
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/westin-st-john-coral-vista-update.272112/


Happy to post here.  Glad reserve fund is paying for all.  


Dear Fellow Coral Vista Owner,

We recently participated in the Annual Meeting of the ownership of the Coral Vista Association at the Westin St. John which was held in Orlando, Florida. We wanted to thank those of you who joined us in Orlando and especially thank the members of the Vistana team that participated. Vistana presented a very thorough, detailed report and photographic update of the work that has been completed at the resort after Hurricanes Irma and Maria came through in the fall. The clean-up has been completed, debris has been removed and the construction and rehabilitation work is in progress. About three hundred people are working for the contractors and all possible effort is being put forth to allow us to reopen on January 4, 2019. We will give you periodic updates on the work as we receive them from Vistana. To view the presentation, please please *click here*. To view videos that were also presented, please click on the links below:

*Storm Video*
*Beach Video*
*Drone Video*
One of the most important messages we can share with you regards the usage of your 2018 StarOptions. Sixty-nine percent of the owners have not yet made plans to use their 2018 ownership for the year. There are upcoming deadlines for banking the StarOptions for future use. If you choose to save your StarOptions for a future year, the time for using them has been extended from two years to three so they will be good through the 2021 calendar year. The deadlines for banking your StarOptions are:

Non-Elite: *July 1*
Three & Four Star Elite: *October 1*
Five Star Elite: *December 31*
You also have the opportunity to use your StarOptions at one of the other resorts in the Vistana network or to exchange your vacation ownership interest with Interval International. As you may remember from prior newsletters, Vistana has set up a special group to work with Westin St. John owners. You can contact them at 888-986-9637 or 407-903-4635 or by email to ownerservices.usage@vistana.com. While we are all disappointed that we cannot use our time on St. John in 2018, we do have the opportunity to use the time we own either at other places or at future dates. Please contact Vistana to secure use of your StarOptions.

The ownership did re-elect Jim Miller to a two-year term. Jim had been elected to a one-year term a year ago as we have staggered dates for completion of terms on the Board.

We are also happy to see that balconies have been added on to the studio units that previously did not have them. This is a correction that had been planned before the hurricanes (at no cost to the owners) and the concrete work has already been completed, outside of the scope of the other work that is being done.

One of the strengths of our association is the level of operating surplus we hold. This enabled us to fund our insurance deductible and our future replacement needs without having to ask owners for either the full maintenance fee for 2018 or an additional assessment.

The Board did a review of our budget and financial position during our meeting and we are on target. We also heard detailed reports from the Vistana Human Resources team and other members of the Vistana group who work on the Westin St. John property. We were very proud of the work that Human Resources did to help over 130 of our 270 team members stay employed during the clean-up phase at the resort. They also helped place a number of team members at other resorts on the mainland and in Hawaii and provided items ranging from shower and laundry facilities to drinking water and holiday presents for the children of our associates. This was done in combination with Vistana corporate efforts and the volunteer efforts of many Vistana employees. Our heartfelt thanks go to all of them for helping the St. John team get through these difficult times.

Our Insurance and Facilities teams have done an amazing job of working with the insurance companies, claims adjusters, contractors and local authorities to get us back in business. General Manager Sam Hugli and the on-site team have put in countless hours managing the process and protecting our interests. Kudos to all and many thanks for your hard work. The Owner Services team and all of the people in Orlando who support the resort are also due our thanks. When we hear of other properties that do not have the support infrastructure that we do, we become acutely aware of how much our management team is doing to support the reconstruction and return of a $167 million dollar property to full operational status. That we will be able to be up and running in 15-16 months after two storms of this magnitude is amazing.

St. John is coming back. While we hear the positive reports from people who are on the island and are posting on social media, we recognize that the current experience on St. John is not the experience we have enjoyed in the past. While many restaurants are open, they may have limited hours and menus. There is limited room availability at other properties. Caneel Bay suffered greatly from the storms and does not have current plans for when they may reopen. Other properties in both St. John and St. Thomas are hoping to open later this year, but most are not scheduled to open until 2019. Click here to view a recent article in The New York Times on St. John’s recovery

St. John is coming back. While we hear the positive reports from people who are on the island and are posting on social media, we recognize that the current experience on St. John is not the experience we have enjoyed in the past. While many restaurants are open, they may have limited hours and menus. There is limited room availability at other properties. Caneel Bay suffered greatly from the storms and does not have current plans for when they may reopen. Other properties in both St. John and St. Thomas are hoping to open later this year, but most are not scheduled to open until 2019. *Click here* to view a recent article in The New York Times on St. John’s recovery.

We all look forward to being able to return to our “home away from home” and to enjoying our “island paradise”.

Please feel free to contact us if you have any questions or comments.
David Futransky
david.coralvista@gmail.com
Nancy Gerding
nancy.coralvista@gmail.com
James Miller II
james.coralvista@gmail.com
You have received this message as part of your vacation ownership. Please do not reply


----------



## Jayco29D

I’ve spoken to a few agents about buying Westin St John and they said not to buy. They told me that I would be disappointed if my benchmark is Caneel Bay. They said there is nothing like Caneel Bay on St John. They said most people who go to WSJ go to explore the island and are not so concerned about the villa and Great Cruz Bay is not the best beach. At Caneel Bay, it was so gorgeous, no one ever needed to leave, with all oceanview bungalows and 7 pristine beaches all to ourselves and a few random visitors.


----------



## Jayco29D

LisaH said:


> Caneel Bay is such a special place. I would love to see it reopen and provide jobs to hundreds (if not thousands) of local people.



I agree. Caneel Bay is among one of the most special places on earth. We will be the first guests to reserve when they re-open.


----------



## Helios

Sunset Bay Update...

April 2018

Dear Fellow Sunset Bay Owner,

The Annual Meeting of the Owners of the Sunset Bay Vacation Owners Association was recently held in Orlando, Florida. We wish to thank those of you who joined us in Orlando as well as the members of the Vistana teams that participated. Vistana presented a thorough and lengthy presentation reporting on the destruction caused by Hurricane Irma and the work that has been completed at the resort since Hurricanes Irma and Maria struck the island last fall. Clean-up has been completed, debris has been removed and the construction and rehabilitation work is in progress. About three hundred people are working for the contractors and all possible effort is being made to reopen the resort on January 4, 2019. To view the presentation, please *click here*.To view videos that were also presented, please click on the links below:

*Storm Video*
*Beach Video*
*Drone Video*
One of the most important messages we can share with you regards the usage of your 2018 StarOptions. Sixty-nine percent of Westin St. John owners have not yet made plans to use their 2018 ownership. There are upcoming deadlines for banking the StarOptions for future use. If you choose to save your StarOptions for a future year, the time for using them has been extended from two years to three so they will be good through the 2021 calendar year. The deadlines for banking your StarOptions are:

Non-Elite: *July 1*
Three & Four Star Elite: *October 1*
Five Star Elite: *December 31*
You also have the opportunity to use your StarOptions at one of the other resorts in the Vistana network or to exchange your vacation ownership interest with Interval International. Vistana has set up a special group to work with Westin St. John owners. You can contact them at 888-986-9637 or 407-903-4635 or by email at ownerservices.usage@vistana.com. While owners cannot use their time on St. John in 2018, they do have the opportunity to use their time at other places or on future dates. Please contact Vistana to secure use of your StarOptions.

As reported last October, the Sunset Bay buildings suffered serious roof damage, as evidenced by the photos in the presentation and the drone video. Due to the extensive damage caused by Hurricane Irma, it will likely be some time before we know the final amount of the insurance claim and any financial impact it may have on the Association.

Vistana’s Human Resources team helped over 130 of the 270 resort associates stay employed during the clean-up phase at the resort. They also helped place a number of them at other resorts on the mainland and in Hawaii and provided items ranging from shower and laundry facilities to drinking water and holiday presents for their children. This was done in combination with Vistana corporate efforts and the volunteer efforts of many Vistana employees. Vistana’s Insurance and Facilities teams have been working closely with the insurance companies, claims adjusters, contractors and local authorities to continue to move the reconstruction process forward. General Manager Sam Hugli and the on-site team have put in countless hours managing the process and protecting our interests. Kudos to all and much thanks for your hard work. Vistana’s Owner Services team and all of the people in Orlando who support the resort are also due our thanks.

St. John is coming back. While we hear the positive reports from people who are on the island and are posting on social media, we recognize that the current experience on St. John is not the experience we have enjoyed in the past. While many restaurants are open, they may have limited hours and menus. There is limited room availability at other properties. Caneel Bay suffered greatly from the storms and does not have current plans for when they may reopen. Other properties in both St. John and St. Thomas are hoping to open later this year, but most are not scheduled to open until 2019. *Click here* to view a recent article in The New York Times on St. John’s recovery. 

We all look forward to returning to our “home away from home” and enjoying our “island paradise.” Thank you for your continued support.

Your Sunset Bay Board of Directors


----------



## sachia007

When we went to Caneel a few years ago as day-visitors, we couldn't walk past certain points as security said it was for guests only (we wanted to see other beaches/see the rental properties from a respectful distance). Does anyone know if one can park (in Caneel parking lot or on road and walk in) and walk to the beaches? Or is someone stopping people from walking on property?


----------



## SandyPGravel

Interesting that they quoted 69% of owners haven't made plans for their ownership for 2018.  I wonder what the percentage of those are voluntary resale owners?


----------



## cubigbird

Based on the Sunset Bay update I interpret the financial impact verbiage as they are leaving the door open for a special assessment.  From updates from other phases like VGV there was verbiage to the fact they do not expect one.


----------



## LisaH

SandyPGravel said:


> Interesting that they quoted 69% of owners haven't made plans for their ownership for 2018.  I wonder what the percentage of those are voluntary resale owners?


I’m a mandatory owner and I have not made plan for 2018. Could not get anything I wanted for 95.7K points. Plan on going to WSJ for two weeks next year. Guess I should bank my SO points?


----------



## DavidnRobin

LisaH said:


> I’m a mandatory owner and I have not made plan for 2018. Could not get anything I wanted for 95.7K points. Plan on going to WSJ for two weeks next year. Guess I should bank my SO points?



Probably best to bank the SOs at this point (IMO) - you can bank w/o fee until 2021.  When the announcement came out, glad I immediately booked WPORV during the same time as our annual STJ vacation (June) with our 2018 WSJ SOs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

Informative article on STJ reef damage.

https://stthomassource.com/content/...orm-study-gives-snapshot-of-hurricane-damage/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayco29D

We had been considering buying at Westin St John but we decided against it because of the distance from California and also we are assuming they will announce a special assessment in the future. I would assume the Caribbean resorts will need to increase their reserves, not just the affected resorts, but all the resorts, because insurance premiums will increase going forward.


----------



## canesfan

Jayco29D said:


> We had been considering buying at Westin St John but we decided against it because of the distance from California and also we are assuming they will announce a special assessment in the future. I would assume the Caribbean resorts will need to increase their reserves, not just the affected resorts, but all the resorts, because insurance premiums will increase going forward.



For a BV 2 bedroom loft the 2017  insurance reserve was $312. Not saying I’d be happy if it doubled but another $300 isn’t going to break us. So far our Board says we won’t have a special assessment. We’ll see what the future holds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helios

cubigbird said:


> Based on the Sunset Bay update I interpret the financial impact verbiage as they are leaving the door open for a special assessment.  From updates from other phases like VGV there was verbiage to the fact they do not expect one.


That would be my interpretation as well. What year was your first ownership year.  Mine is 2018 but purchased at the end of 2016.  I will not be happy if I have to pay a SA because my ownership started after the storm...Probably MFs will also be high to create a reserve fund like the other phases.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Helios said:


> That would be my interpretation as well. What year was your first ownership year.  Mine is 2018 but purchased at the end of 2016.  I will not be happy if I have to pay a SA because my ownership started after the storm...Probably MFs will also be high to create a reserve fund like the other phases.



Sorry - TUG is now a no whining zone...


----------



## tomandrobin

April 2018

Dear Fellow Bay Vista Owner,

The Annual Meeting of the Members of the Bay Vista Owners Association was recently held in Orlando, Florida. We wish to thank those of you who joined us in Orlando as well as the members of the Vistana teams that participated. Vistana presented a thorough and lengthy presentation reporting on the destruction caused by Hurricane Irma and the work that has been completed at the resort since Hurricanes Irma and Maria struck the island last fall. Clean-up has been completed, debris has been removed and the construction and rehabilitation work is in progress. About three hundred people are working for the contractors and all possible effort is being made to reopen the resort on January 4, 2019. To view the presentation, please *click here*.To view videos that were also presented, please click on the links below:

*Storm Video*
*Beach Video*
*Drone Video*
One of the most important messages we can share with you regards the usage of your 2018 StarOptions. Sixty-nine percent of Westin St. John owners have not yet made plans to use their 2018 ownership. There are upcoming deadlines for banking the StarOptions for future use. If you choose to save your StarOptions for a future year, the time for using them has been extended from two years to three so they will be good through the 2021 calendar year. The deadlines for banking your StarOptions are:

Non-Elite: *July 1*
Three & Four Star Elite: *October 1*
Five Star Elite: *December 31*
You also have the opportunity to use your StarOptions at one of the other resorts in the Vistana network or to exchange your vacation ownership interest with Interval International. Vistana has set up a special group to work with Westin St. John owners. You can contact them at ownerservices.usage@vistana.com. While owners cannot use their time on St. John in 2018, you do have the opportunity to use your time at other places or on future dates. Please contact Vistana to secure use of your StarOptions.

Due to a combination of Operating Fund surplus and insurance contingency funds held by the Association, we are pleased to report there are sufficient funds available to cover our insurance deductible and future replacement needs without having to ask owners for either the full maintenance fee for 2018 or an additional assessment.

Vistana’s Human Resources team helped over 130 of the 270 resort associates stay employed during the clean-up phase at the resort. They also helped place a number of them at other resorts on the mainland and in Hawaii and provided items ranging from shower and laundry facilities to drinking water and holiday presents for their children. This was done in combination with Vistana corporate efforts and the volunteer efforts of many Vistana employees. Vistana’s Insurance and Facilities teams have been working closely with the insurance companies, claims adjusters, contractors and local authorities to continue to move the reconstruction process forward. General Manager Sam Hugli and the on-site team have put in countless hours managing the process and protecting our interests. Kudos to all and much thanks for your hard work. Vistana’s Owner Services team and all of the people in Orlando who support the resort are also due our thanks.

St. John is coming back. While we hear the positive reports from people who are on the island and are posting on social media, we recognize that the current experience on St. John is not the experience we have enjoyed in the past. While many restaurants are open, they may have limited hours and menus. There is limited room availability at other properties. Caneel Bay suffered greatly from the storms and does not have current plans for when they may reopen. Other properties in both St. John and St. Thomas are hoping to open later this year, but most are not scheduled to open until 2019. *Click here* to view a recent article in The New York Times on St. John’s recovery. 

We all look forward to returning to our “home away from home” and enjoying our “island paradise.” Thank you for your continued support.

Your Bay Vista Board of Directors


----------



## cubigbird

Helios said:


> That would be my interpretation as well. What year was your first ownership year.  Mine is 2018 but purchased at the end of 2016.  I will not be happy if I have to pay a SA because my ownership started after the storm...Probably MFs will also be high to create a reserve fund like the other phases.



@Helios I got my Sunset Bay unit earlier in the year last year with first usage year in 2020 so I am in the same situation.  Also see the Bay Vista update above and verbiage regarding no assessment.  The Sunset Bay update seems to be very open ended and I would expect a special assessment at this point based on the update verbiage from the other phases.  I too will be very upset about a special assessment on a villa I have yet to use.  There will need to be some form of concession from VSE on their part.  Additionally, how far can maintenance fees be raised to fund a hurricane reserve?  They are already very high!!  There will need to be cuts elsewhere in the budget otherwise owners could just start walking.....The STJ maintenance fees are some of the highest in the system.  I'm curious to how the 2018 MF for Sunset Bay will shake out....

I'm rather disappointed in the SB HOA BOD as they do not seem to have any idea on financials whereas it seems the other phases have all sorted this out.


----------



## GrayFal

April 2018

Dear Fellow Coral Vista Owner,

We recently participated in the Annual Meeting of the ownership of the Coral Vista Association at the Westin St. John which was held in Orlando, Florida. We wanted to thank those of you who joined us in Orlando and especially thank the members of the Vistana team that participated. Vistana presented a very thorough, detailed report and photographic update of the work that has been completed at the resort after Hurricanes Irma and Maria came through in the fall. The clean-up has been completed, debris has been removed and the construction and rehabilitation work is in progress. About three hundred people are working for the contractors and all possible effort is being put forth to allow us to reopen on January 4, 2019. We will give you periodic updates on the work as we receive them from Vistana. To view the presentation, please please *click here*. To view videos that were also presented, please click on the links below:

*Storm Video*
*Beach Video*
*Drone Video*
One of the most important messages we can share with you regards the usage of your 2018 StarOptions. Sixty-nine percent of the owners have not yet made plans to use their 2018 ownership for the year. There are upcoming deadlines for banking the StarOptions for future use. If you choose to save your StarOptions for a future year, the time for using them has been extended from two years to three so they will be good through the 2021 calendar year. The deadlines for banking your StarOptions are:

Non-Elite: *July 1*
Three & Four Star Elite: *October 1*
Five Star Elite: *December 31*
You also have the opportunity to use your StarOptions at one of the other resorts in the Vistana network or to exchange your vacation ownership interest with Interval International. As you may remember from prior newsletters, Vistana has set up a special group to work with Westin St. John owners. You can contact them at 888-986-9637 or 407-903-4635 or by email to ownerservices.usage@vistana.com. While we are all disappointed that we cannot use our time on St. John in 2018, we do have the opportunity to use the time we own either at other places or at future dates. Please contact Vistana to secure use of your StarOptions.

The ownership did re-elect Jim Miller to a two-year term. Jim had been elected to a one-year term a year ago as we have staggered dates for completion of terms on the Board.

We are also happy to see that balconies have been added on to the studio units that previously did not have them. This is a correction that had been planned before the hurricanes (at no cost to the owners) and the concrete work has already been completed, outside of the scope of the other work that is being done.

One of the strengths of our association is the level of operating surplus we hold. This enabled us to fund our insurance deductible and our future replacement needs without having to ask owners for either the full maintenance fee for 2018 or an additional assessment.

The Board did a review of our budget and financial position during our meeting and we are on target. We also heard detailed reports from the Vistana Human Resources team and other members of the Vistana group who work on the Westin St. John property. We were very proud of the work that Human Resources did to help over 130 of our 270 team members stay employed during the clean-up phase at the resort. They also helped place a number of team members at other resorts on the mainland and in Hawaii and provided items ranging from shower and laundry facilities to drinking water and holiday presents for the children of our associates. This was done in combination with Vistana corporate efforts and the volunteer efforts of many Vistana employees. Our heartfelt thanks go to all of them for helping the St. John team get through these difficult times.

Our Insurance and Facilities teams have done an amazing job of working with the insurance companies, claims adjusters, contractors and local authorities to get us back in business. General Manager Sam Hugli and the on-site team have put in countless hours managing the process and protecting our interests. Kudos to all and many thanks for your hard work. The Owner Services team and all of the people in Orlando who support the resort are also due our thanks. When we hear of other properties that do not have the support infrastructure that we do, we become acutely aware of how much our management team is doing to support the reconstruction and return of a $167 million dollar property to full operational status. That we will be able to be up and running in 15-16 months after two storms of this magnitude is amazing.

St. John is coming back. While we hear the positive reports from people who are on the island and are posting on social media, we recognize that the current experience on St. John is not the experience we have enjoyed in the past. While many restaurants are open, they may have limited hours and menus. There is limited room availability at other properties. Caneel Bay suffered greatly from the storms and does not have current plans for when they may reopen. Other properties in both St. John and St. Thomas are hoping to open later this year, but most are not scheduled to open until 2019. Click here to view a recent article in The New York Times on St. John’s recovery

St. John is coming back. While we hear the positive reports from people who are on the island and are posting on social media, we recognize that the current experience on St. John is not the experience we have enjoyed in the past. While many restaurants are open, they may have limited hours and menus. There is limited room availability at other properties. Caneel Bay suffered greatly from the storms and does not have current plans for when they may reopen. Other properties in both St. John and St. Thomas are hoping to open later this year, but most are not scheduled to open until 2019. *Click here* to view a recent article in The New York Times on St. John’s recovery.

We all look forward to being able to return to our “home away from home” and to enjoying our “island paradise”.

Please feel free to contact us if you have any questions or comments.
David Futransky
david.coralvista@gmail.com
Nancy Gerding
nancy.coralvista@gmail.com
James Miller II
james.coralvista@gmail.com
You have received this message as part of your vacation ownership. Please do not reply directly to this system-generated email. Contact Vistana Management, Inc. at 9002 San Marco Court, Orlando, FL 32819or click here.

©2018 Vistana Signature Experiences, Inc.

Privacy Statement |  Terms & Conditions | 5117 | 18-WSJ-0542


----------



## TravelTime

I am waiting for Caneel Bay to re-open. I know it will be many years, if ever. Caneel Bay is my happy place.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Caneel is beautiful, but it is a hotel. It will not be open for quite a while based on recent reports.  Certainly not sooner than Westin St John (WSJ).

However, TUG is a Timeshare forum and this specific thread is for WSJ.

WSJ has self contained villas that have a Kitchen and Washer/Dryer - whereas to my understanding Caneel does not (thus hotel).

For those wanting a Hotel experience - Caneel is great (albeit - expensive).
WSJ is not that experience.

Personally, we like to have a kitchen and W/D - especially for our 2 week stay.

YMMV

I do not think Caneel has a forum or thread - they do not even have a resort as it stands now. Hopefully, it will come back sooner than later. The access to Honeymoon thru Caneel was nice to have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helios

DavidnRobin said:


> Sorry - TUG is now a no whining zone...


Sorry - Did not get the memo......first world problems after all...money comes money goes


----------



## Helios

cubigbird said:


> I'm rather disappointed in the SB HOA BOD as they do not seem to have any idea on financials whereas it seems the other phases have all sorted this out.



I agree, they don’t have a good handle.  It shouldn’t be too hard to at least provide an estimate.


----------



## TravelTime

DavidnRobin said:


> Caneel is beautiful, but it is a hotel. It will not be open for quite a while based on recent reports.  Certainly not sooner than Westin St John (WSJ).
> 
> However, TUG is a Timeshare forum and this specific thread is for WSJ.
> 
> WSJ has self contained villas that have a Kitchen and Washer/Dryer - whereas to my understanding Caneel does not (thus hotel).
> 
> For those wanting a Hotel experience - Caneel is great (albeit - expensive).
> WSJ is not that experience.
> 
> Personally, we like to have a kitchen and W/D - especially for our 2 week stay.
> 
> YMMV
> 
> I do not think Caneel has a forum or thread - they do not even have a resort as it stands now. Hopefully, it will come back sooner than later. The access to Honeymoon thru Caneel was nice to have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



For St John, I have read it is very important for Caneel Bay to come back to help the economy. Let's all hope Caneel Bay recovers for the greater good of the St John economy, even though it is not a timeshare. Hotels and timeshares should be partners, not competitors.


----------



## DavidnRobin

TravelTime said:


> For St John, I have read it is very important for Caneel Bay to come back to help the economy. Let's all hope Caneel Bay recovers for the greater good of the St John economy, even though it is not a timeshare. Hotels and timeshares should be partners, not competitors.



There not competitors really - 2 different clientele for most part.  Caneel is largest employer - and both Caneel and WSJ contribute to a very high percentage of visitors (and employees) 
.  With both closed - no matter what - STJ will not be back to pre-Irma visitor levels until post-2018.
Math...

My point was merely that this is a WSJ thread - everyone wants Caneel back....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canesfan

Helios said:


> That would be my interpretation as well. What year was your first ownership year.  Mine is 2018 but purchased at the end of 2016.  I will not be happy if I have to pay a SA because my ownership started after the storm...Probably MFs will also be high to create a reserve fund like the other phases.



I’m totally guessing but I’d think the situation with Sunset is complicated. Construction was still going on, so they might have different insurance involved for certain units. Then the developer own units, some units were sold. It’s going to take some calculating. Plus how much burden do they really pass on to new owners who haven’t even stayed there yet? I understand you want answers but I’d try to trust the process that they won’t take themselves out of the market with Sunset. They still have units to sell there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomandrobin

We booked a room to St John this morning to go over Thanksgiving Week. We need our island fix and really can't wait another year. 

We are still hoping to book a room next July, hopefully for two weeks, using all those staroptions from this year.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Sorry if this was covered already.

Has anyone confirmed a reservation for early 2019 (Jan-Feb) for SB or CV phases?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helios

DavidnRobin said:


> Sorry if this was covered already.
> 
> Has anyone confirmed a reservation for early 2019 (Jan-Feb) for SB or CV phases?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Speaking for SB floating, they cannot be booked with check ins before 3/16.


----------



## cubigbird

Helios said:


> Speaking for SB floating, they cannot be booked with check ins before 3/16.


I just tried the villa finder online and can not book anything at all.  I'm wondering if they are using my Sunset Bay week to search, but no other phases show available.


----------



## Helios

I only see the calendar showing green starting on 3/16.  I own one SB and two VG and that's all I see.


----------



## schafercpa

Going thru withdrawal and could not wait til 2019.  Leaving this week for a 7 nite stay.  No direct flights from NYC as of time of booking and must connect in Miami.  One interesting side note....
Only after purchasing a prepaid AT&T Sim card for my iphone did I find that *Verizon* *now includes the USVI as part of the home network*. No more $2.99 a minute calls. Only 3G available and I am sure reception will be spotty but never the less a welcome bit of news!  Just remember, before you leave, to make Verizon aware that you will not be traveling to BVI so if and when your signal bounces off one of their cell towers, you will not be hit for extra roaming charges.


----------



## TravelTime

I was looking to by something at WSJ and there are some great deals out there now. However, living on the west coast, the flight time and ferry time to get to St John seems too long and complicated. We have Marriott DC points to stay at St Thomas (the Cove or Ritz Carlton) so I figured we could stay there every 5 years and take the ferry over. I doubt we would visit more than once every 5 years. I know some people do not mind the complicated flight and ferry schedule but my DH hates it. Am I missing something? Should I jump on one of these WSJ deals I am seeing know, given all the uncertainty about the recovery?


----------



## LisaH

I guess it’s a personal decision. For us living in the Bay Area, we think it’s worth the trouble to be in a place as magical as St John. Like you, we are Marriott owners and our first exposure to St John and WSJ was when we stayed at the Marriott St Thomas. Once we saw the island and snorkeled around it, we were hooked! We don’t even mind going there just for one week although some west coast folks (like DavidnRobin) do go for two weeks at a time.


----------



## DavidnRobin

LisaH said:


> I guess it’s a personal decision. For us living in the Bay Area, we think it’s worth the trouble to be in a place as magical as St John. Like you, we are Marriott owners and our first exposure to St John and WSJ was when we stayed at the Marriott St Thomas. Once we saw the island and snorkeled around it, we were hooked! We don’t even mind going there just for one week although some west coast folks (like DavidnRobin) do go for two weeks at a time.



True - 2 weeks on STJ is >2x better than 1 week. IMO
Our biggest issue with 1 week was by the time we got acclimated (June in STJ is hot and humid) it was almost time to go home.
It is 14.5 hours door-to-door for us (taking red-eye), and we are 10-15 mins from SFO.

TravelTime - Why would you buy if you would only go once every 5 years?  Better off renting from an Owner.  WSJ is a place to buy to use (except maybe 3Bd VGV Pool Villas in Plat+ season as the SO/MF ratio is quite good - for now...). Good luck.


----------



## DavidnRobin

I reserved and received the confirmation for our VGV weeks in June 2019.
Still no one with early 2019 reservations?


----------



## sachia007

DavidnRobin said:


> I reserved and received the confirmation for our VGV weeks in June 2019.
> Still no one with early 2019 reservations?



We are Feb. 24th - in VGV hillside and it was confirmed.


----------



## sachia007

schafercpa said:


> Going thru withdrawal and could not wait til 2019.  Leaving this week for a 7 nite stay.  No direct flights from NYC as of time of booking and must connect in Miami.  One interesting side note....
> Only after purchasing a prepaid AT&T Sim card for my iphone did I find that *Verizon* *now includes the USVI as part of the home network*. No more $2.99 a minute calls. Only 3G available and I am sure reception will be spotty but never the less a welcome bit of news!  Just remember, before you leave, to make Verizon aware that you will not be traveling to BVI so if and when your signal bounces off one of their cell towers, you will not be hit for extra roaming charges.



When you arrive to STJ, can you let us know if they're letting people walk around Caneel property at all? Really curious if they'll let someone drive/walk in.
Thanks and enjoy.


----------



## Markus

DavidnRobin said:


> I reserved and received the confirmation for our VGV weeks in June 2019.
> Still no one with early 2019 reservations?


I am confirmed in a pool villa for week 1, Friday Jan 4, 2019 check in.

Markus


----------



## DavidnRobin

Thanks.  
Has anyone have an early 2019 reservation for the other phases (BV, CV, or SB)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NNerland

DavidnRobin said:


> Thanks.
> Has anyone have an early 2019 reservation for the other phases (BV, CV, or SB)?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes - we have booked 2 weeks Jan 11-25th in Bay Vista in our 3 bedroom ownership.


----------



## cubigbird

DavidnRobin said:


> Thanks.
> Has anyone have an early 2019 reservation for the other phases (BV, CV, or SB)?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I can’t book any reservation at WSJ.  Not even in Jan 2019 or later.  I’m wondering if that is due to my SB ownership and 12 months out usage rights conflicting with the unknown status of the villa repairs.


----------



## DavidnRobin

cubigbird said:


> I can’t book any reservation at WSJ.  Not even in Jan 2019 or later.  I’m wondering if that is due to my SB ownership and 12 months out usage rights conflicting with the unknown status of the villa repairs.



What it looks like so far - based on reports - is that there have been no early 2019 reservations for CV and SB.
This may be because of unknown status of repairs of these phases at this point.  SB was severely damaged from my understanding.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubigbird

DavidnRobin said:


> What it looks like so far - based on reports - is that there have been no early 2019 reservations for CV and SB.
> This may be because of unknown status of repairs of these phases at this point.  SB was severely damaged from my understanding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm sure you are right.  I can't book anything at WSJ at all.  It shows green in the villa finder for April 2019 dates but it is not clickable to make a reservation.  If I scroll backwards to January, less than 12 months out in my season (1-15, 51, 52) but still in my 12 month booking preference it shows nothing but grey.  I'll be curious to see if it allow me to book other phases at 8 months out.

Here's hoping to hear some resolution soon on SB.


----------



## DavidnRobin

cubigbird said:


> I'm sure you are right.  I can't book anything at WSJ at all.  It shows green in the villa finder for April 2019 dates but it is not clickable to make a reservation.  If I scroll backwards to January, less than 12 months out in my season (1-15, 51, 52) but still in my 12 month booking preference it shows nothing but grey.  I'll be curious to see if it allow me to book other phases at 8 months out.
> 
> Here's hoping to hear some resolution soon on SB.



I can’t recall - have you called Owner Services?  What do they say in regards to trying to make a reservation (booked or cannot be reserved?)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

There is ‘talk’ on FB that currently there is no/little work going on at WSJ.
I have no idea if true or not - this came from someone living on island.
But, surprised if true...
Wonder what WSJ GM Sam Hugli would say about this, and the potential lack of early 2019 reservations for CV and BV?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NNerland

Someone should just call and find out - rather than speculating.  I have reservations and it seems like you can book for April 16 and later.   I own Bay Vista Phase and even those units say not available.


----------



## Helios

SB still can’t reserve.  Calendar is green starting mid April but not clickable.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Helios said:


> SB still can’t reserve.  Calendar is green starting mid April but not clickable.



Is this based on calling? Or online?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaH

Helios said:


> SB still can’t reserve.  Calendar is green starting mid April but *not clickable*.





DavidnRobin said:


> Is this based on calling? Or online?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My guess is online since it’s not Clickable.


----------



## TravelTime

DavidnRobin said:


> True - 2 weeks on STJ is >2x better than 1 week. IMO
> Our biggest issue with 1 week was by the time we got acclimated (June in STJ is hot and humid) it was almost time to go home.
> It is 14.5 hours door-to-door for us (taking red-eye), and we are 10-15 mins from SFO.
> 
> TravelTime - Why would you buy if you would only go once every 5 years?  Better off renting from an Owner.  WSJ is a place to buy to use (except maybe 3Bd VGV Pool Villas in Plat+ season as the SO/MF ratio is quite good - for now...). Good luck.



We decided against buying. At first we thought we might go EOY, but then we looked at how complicated the flights are and reflected on all the problems we had on our last trip to St John. So we decided buying at WSJ is not for us. A big deal breaker was the lack of views at WSJ. Only the hillside villas have some views but we heard they are far off views and some are good and some are just okay. Our only experience with St John was at Caneel Bay and nothing could ever compare to that so we decided we might be disappointed at WSJ. So we will wait until Caneel Bay reopens, if ever, to revisit. Or take day trips from St Thomas.


----------



## carpie99

TravelTime said:


> We decided against buying. At first we thought we might go EOY, but then we looked at how complicated the flights are and reflected on all the problems we had on our last trip to St John. So we decided buying at WSJ is not for us. A big deal breaker was the lack of views at WSJ. Only the hillside villas have some views but we heard they are far off views and some are good and some are just okay. Our only experience with St John was at Caneel Bay and nothing could ever compare to that so we decided we might be disappointed at WSJ. So we will wait until Caneel Bay reopens, if ever, to revisit. Or take day trips from St Thomas.



Where do you stay in St. Thomas?  I can't imagine ever staying there for an entire week when WSJ is so close.


----------



## tomandrobin

TravelTime said:


> We decided against buying. At first we thought we might go EOY, but then we looked at how complicated the flights are and reflected on all the problems we had on our last trip to St John. So we decided buying at WSJ is not for us. A big deal breaker was the lack of views at WSJ. Only the hillside villas have some views but we heard they are far off views and some are good and some are just okay. Our only experience with St John was at Caneel Bay and nothing could ever compare to that so we decided we might be disappointed at WSJ. So we will wait until Caneel Bay reopens, if ever, to revisit. Or take day trips from St Thomas.



We own EOY in the Bay Vista Section.......We have a view from our units. I get the travel time/distance thing......its why we have only been to Hawaii twice. Caneel Bay will be many years before its open. There has been zero work done at the resort and when it does, most of the building will need to be razed and start from scratch. And there is still a "if" as to it ever opening back up again (It will, but there are politics and money involved that will drag it out).


----------



## TravelTime

That is so sad to hear about Caneel Bay. It is a St John landmark. I hope things will work out and it will be re-opened one day.


----------



## DavidnRobin

TravelTime said:


> That is so sad to hear about Caneel Bay. It is a St John landmark. I hope things will work out and it will be re-opened one day.



Me too.
As discussed - Caneel is not WSJ, and visa versa.
Caneel has a truly beautiful location, but our WSJ villa has a kitchen, W/D, and a pool/BBQ/patio with incredible view within a few steps. As a honeymoon/romantic experience- Caneel.  However, even though the beach at WSJ (GCB) is not like the other great beaches - WSJ is a great stay (with villa and resort amenities) especially for us over 2 weeks. And Caneel is 10 mins away - we go to Honeymoon thru Caneel.

Instead of coming over from STT (and not buying WSJ), why not just rent from an WSJ Owner? It is a great resort on its own, and with a car - access to the entire island.


----------



## cubigbird

Here’s an updated video on the WSJ resort rehab process:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2824785357607070
			




Credit to Christian Wheatley Photography.


----------



## tammymacb

Does anyone know of a company my daughter could call to make an offer on a WSJ unit? The unit is listed by Tropical Reality, but there has been no response to either phone call (it is a VI #) or email. The property does have an MLS number so I'm guessing anyone who belongs to MLS could handle it? I contacted OM and they aren't MLS.


----------



## DavidnRobin

tammymacb said:


> Does anyone know of a company my daughter could call to make an offer on a WSJ unit? The unit is listed by Tropical Reality, but there has been no response to either phone call (it is a VI #) or email. The property does have an MLS number so I'm guessing anyone who belongs to MLS could handle it? I contacted OM and they aren't MLS.



If you have an MLS number - contact a more well known STJ Realtor to see if listing is still valid. Google search will find a few.

It is not unusual for STJ businesses to be on ‘Island Time’ - add in the fact that STJ had 2 major hurricanes may be reason for lack of timely response.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

FWIW, there have been reports on a STJ FaceBook group that SB and CV Owners have been able to make reservations for early 2019.


----------



## SandyPGravel

DavidnRobin said:


> FWIW, there have been reports on a STJ FaceBook group that SB and CV Owners have been able to make reservations for early 20019.



Wow, that's some serious planning ahead.   JK


----------



## tschwa2

It seems that there are units showing up for exchange and getaways for later this month and early next on II now.


----------



## DavidnRobin

tschwa2 said:


> It seems that there are units showing up for exchange and getaways for later this month and early next on II now.



If I understand correctly from this post - there are WSJ units on II for this month and next - yet... the resort is closed until 2019?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2

Yes.  Someone posted a screen shot with May and June weeks 3 br.    May 20.  Looked again it isn't the WSJ it is the Grand Bay Residence Club.  I guess I always associate ST John only with WSJ.


----------



## noel

Hi,
I am hoping that I can either be pointed in the right direction to answer my question or find it here.  Backstory: I "won" an auction on Ebay for a Sunset Bay villa and am happy with the sale. It's a floating week 19-50. I have't paid yet as the contact person at the title company wasn't able to answer any questions to my satisfaction and then raised a new one.

She said I wouldn't receive a deed or a title but rather a "membership certificate", which is "sort of the same thing as a deed or a title" but how "things are done in the Virgin Islands". Is this a round about way of explaining that I don't have an actual villa number but points that float?  She suggested that I contact the "facility" to have that better explained.  I called Westin and the service rep I spoke with said that WSJ is deed or title and she never heard of "membership certificate".

Thanks,
Jeannine


----------



## GrayFal

noel said:


> Hi,
> I am hoping that I can either be pointed in the right direction to answer my question or find it here.  Backstory: I "won" an auction on Ebay for a Sunset Bay villa and am happy with the sale. It's a floating week 19-50. I have't paid yet as the contact person at the title company wasn't able to answer any questions to my satisfaction and then raised a new one.
> 
> She said I wouldn't receive a deed or a title but rather a "membership certificate", which is "sort of the same thing as a deed or a title" but how "things are done in the Virgin Islands". Is this a round about way of explaining that I don't have an actual villa number but points that float?  She suggested that I contact the "facility" to have that better explained.  I called Westin and the service rep I spoke with said that WSJ is deed or title and she never heard of "membership certificate".
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeannine


Hi.  I own in Coral Vista.  Phase 3. And you purchased in Phase 4 Sunset.   Yes, you get a certificate and yes, you don’t own a specific unit but a number of points in your season that allows you to reserve 12 months out in that season based on the number of points you own.   In the FAQ or stickie on this forum you can see what the number of points you purchased will translate to what size unit you can reserve.


----------



## tomandrobin

noel said:


> Hi,
> I am hoping that I can either be pointed in the right direction to answer my question or find it here.  Backstory: I "won" an auction on Ebay for a Sunset Bay villa and am happy with the sale. It's a floating week 19-50. I have't paid yet as the contact person at the title company wasn't able to answer any questions to my satisfaction and then raised a new one.



Congrats on your pending sale and membership! Pat has your answer in the above post. 

If you go the last two weeks in July, we will see you at the beaches and pool.


----------



## noel

GrayFal said:


> Hi.  I own in Coral Vista.  Phase 3. And you purchased in Phase 4 Sunset.   Yes, you get a certificate and yes, you don’t own a specific unit but a number of points in your season that allows you to reserve 12 months out in that season based on the number of points you own.   In the FAQ or stickie on this forum you can see what the number of points you purchased will translate to what size unit you can reserve.



Thank you very much!  There is such a wealth of information here and thank you for being so generous with your answers!



tomandrobin said:


> Congrats on your pending sale and membership! Pat has your answer in the above post.
> 
> If you go the last two weeks in July, we will see you at the beaches and pool.



Thank you - we are looking forward to many weeks there!


----------



## GrayFal

noel said:


> Thank you very much!  There is such a wealth of information here and thank you for being so generous with your answers!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you - we are looking forward to many weeks there!


I will also add that your ownership of 18ish -50 could afford you different unit sizes.   So be sure you are happy with what you purchase.  Weeks 18/34 are more points then 35-50.  Make sure it fits your needs.


----------



## noel

GrayFal said:


> I will also add that your ownership of 18ish -50 could afford you different unit sizes.   So be sure you are happy with what you purchase.  Weeks 18/34 are more points then 35-50.  Make sure it fits your needs.



Thank you for pointing this out.  It's 148,100 points and since our kids are in college now, we have more flexibility regarding time and size.  But looking at the chart it's easy to see how the points add up!


----------



## DavidnRobin

Also- if this was the recent WSJ-SB eBay listing that was discussed - be cautious- it contained inaccurate and misinformation.
Importantly- the MFs listed were incorrect.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/westin-st-john-sunset-bay-phase-mandatory.273998/




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

noel said:


> Thank you for pointing this out.  It's 148,100 points and since our kids are in college now, we have more flexibility regarding time and size.  But looking at the chart it's easy to see how the points add up!


148K is good.  Two bedroom 18-34.  More then 2 BR 35-50 (97.5)    As David said, be aware of the Maint Fee.


----------



## noel

DavidnRobin said:


> Also- if this was the recent WSJ-SB eBay listing that was discussed - be cautious- it contained inaccurate and misinformation.
> Importantly- the MFs listed were incorrect.
> 
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/westin-st-john-sunset-bay-phase-mandatory.273998/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you.  I noticed that,as I knew the maintenance fees were halved this year.  When I contacted the seller he said they were just listing the fees for 2018, which is sneaky and certainly would have been a surprise had I not known.


----------



## DavidnRobin

noel said:


> Thank you.  I noticed that,as I knew the maintenance fees were halved this year.  When I contacted the seller he said they were just listing the fees for 2018, which is sneaky and certainly would have been a surprise had I not known.



Just make sure you have all docs in order (and what you are committing to - resale HomeResort points) - this ad had too many red flags.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexadeparis

It’s with hope that this can be a real resource that I inform you of my new website: Www.westinstjohnownersinfo.com

I am NOT selling anything, moderators, so I hope this is ok. It’s simply an information resource. I am also NOT a website guru, so I did my best to put at least the basic info out there. I will be refining and adding to it as time permits, but I suck at the website editing part, so it takes me forever. 

I decided to do this because it was so frustrating looking in a million different timeshare related places every time I wanted to fact check a potential purchase. I am sure I am not alone in wanting all this stuff in one place. By the way, I am in the closing process now on a pool villa for my birthday week, and will be an official WSJ owner when it reopens. I’m so excited!

I did link to all the WSJ master threads, if this is not ok, moderators, please let me know and I will remove. WSJ lovers, please feel free to let me know what else we should put up on there. MF data will be added next, to the best of my ability. Then some area links, and so on. Let me know what you think would be a helpful addition.  Also any comments, concerns, problems, errors, submissions, etc.


----------



## Helios

alexadeparis said:


> It’s with hope that this can be a real resource that I inform you of my new website: Www.westinstjohnownersinfo.com
> 
> I am NOT selling anything, moderators, so I hope this is ok. It’s simply an information resource. I am also NOT a website guru, so I did my best to put at least the basic info out there. I will be refining and adding to it as time permits, but I suck at the website editing part, so it takes me forever.
> 
> I decided to do this because it was so frustrating looking in a million different timeshare related places every time I wanted to fact check a potential purchase. I am sure I am not alone in wanting all this stuff in one place. By the way, I am in the closing process now on a pool villa for my birthday week, and will be an official WSJ owner when it reopens. I’m so excited!
> 
> I did link to all the WSJ master threads, if this is not ok, moderators, please let me know and I will remove. WSJ lovers, please feel free to let me know what else we should put up on there. MF data will be added next, to the best of my ability. Then some area links, and so on. Let me know what you think would be a helpful addition.  Also any comments, concerns, problems, errors, submissions, etc.


You are my hero today...enjoy the pool villa...


----------



## dsmrp

alexadeparis said:


> It’s with hope that this can be a real resource that I inform you of my new website: Www.westinstjohnownersinfo.com
> 
> I am NOT selling anything, moderators, so I hope this is ok. It’s simply an information resource. I am also NOT a website guru, so I did my best to put at least the basic info out there. I will be refining and adding to it as time permits, but I suck at the website editing part, so it takes me forever.
> 
> I decided to do this because it was so frustrating looking in a million different timeshare related places every time I wanted to fact check a potential purchase. I am sure I am not alone in wanting all this stuff in one place. By the way, I am in the closing process now on a pool villa for my birthday week, and will be an official WSJ owner when it reopens. I’m so excited!
> 
> I did link to all the WSJ master threads, if this is not ok, moderators, please let me know and I will remove. WSJ lovers, please feel free to let me know what else we should put up on there. MF data will be added next, to the best of my ability. Then some area links, and so on. Let me know what you think would be a helpful addition.  Also any comments, concerns, problems, errors, submissions, etc.



Congrats on the pool villa purchase 

A couple of WIBNIs (Wouldn't it be nice if...) as an old manager used to say, are restaurants and ferry/car ferry info and an announcement page/link/widget  (like in sharepoint)
But as restaurants, ferry stuff could change quite a bit over time, I'm not sure how much time you regularly want to devote to maintaining the website. 
(maybe some retired WSJ owners could help )
btw, that manager hated WIBNIs...he wanted REQUIREMENTS!!!


----------



## BBDad57

LisaH said:


> My guess is online since it’s not Clickable.


We have 2 weeks booked in CV for the first 2 weeks of March, 2019 and 1 week booked in SB for the first week of March.  However, they may now be sold out.


----------



## BBDad57




----------



## alexadeparis

dsmrp said:


> Congrats on the pool villa purchase
> 
> A couple of WIBNIs (Wouldn't it be nice if...) as an old manager used to say, are restaurants and ferry/car ferry info and an announcement page/link/widget  (like in sharepoint)
> But as restaurants, ferry stuff could change quite a bit over time, I'm not sure how much time you regularly want to devote to maintaining the website.
> (maybe some retired WSJ owners could help )
> btw, that manager hated WIBNIs...he wanted REQUIREMENTS!!!



I added a bunch of links over the weekend, let me know what else you would like to see.


----------



## cubigbird

June 2018

Dear Fellow Sunset Bay Owner,

A quarterly meeting of the Board of Managers of Sunset Bay Vacation Owners Association was recently conducted by conference call. In addition, a bi-weekly call is being held with representatives from the other associations (Virgin Grand, Bay Vista and Coral Vista) and Vistana management representatives to obtain updates on the progress of repair and renovation at the resort.

A few highlights of our quarterly call and updates on the recovery process are below.

From a financial perspective, the Association is doing well. As of April 30, we have collected 98.3% of this year’s maintenance fees. Thanks to our owners for continuing to pay in a timely manner.

Vistana is managing the claims process in a highly professional manner and we have a very active team overseeing the construction process. Work is moving ahead in a thoughtful and well-planned approach to have the resort ready for the proposed January 4, 2019 reopening.

One of our concerns has been environmental protection inside the units and controlling the inevitable growth of mold that occurs in a tropical climate. We have hired an independent hygienist to review the work on site and to provide testing for mold and other environmental growths in all units. This is over and above the work of the hygienic team that is working with the contractors. Our desire is to manage the environment in a way that will minimize potential problems in the future. All interior areas are being treated to protect against mold growth and, as drywall goes up, air-conditioning is turned on to keep mold to a minimum. Ductwork has been going through a remediation process and all the environmental analytics are being reviewed on an on-going basis.

Supplies and new furnishings have been ordered and deliveries and installations are scheduled to follow the completion of the drywall replacement. Two of the Sunset Bay buildings have been dried-in and the metal studs, plumbing and rough electrical work have been completed. Drywall installation started this week in one of the buildings.

For those owners who are members of Vistana Signature Network, as we have reminded you in the past, we are approaching the deadlines for banking your StarOptions for future use within the Vistana Exchange Network. You will be hearing more from Vistana as the deadlines approach on July 1, October 1or December 1 (depending upon your level of ownership), but PLEASE DO NOT WAIT. You can call *888-986-9637* or *407-903-4635* or email *ownerservices.usage@vistana.com*and get help in using your StarOptions.

STAROPTIONS EXPIRE IF NOT USED OR BANKED AND WILL NOT BE REINSTATED IF EXPIRED.

The resort is scheduled to reopen on January 4 and reservations are being taken for 2019.

We will do our best to keep you informed as more progress is made over the next few months.

Thank you for your continued support.

Your Sunset Bay Board of Managers
You have received this message as part of your vacation ownership. Please do not reply directly to this system-generated email. Contact Vistana Management, Inc. at 9002 San Marco Court, Orlando, FL 32819 or click here.

©2018 Vistana Signature Experiences, Inc.

Privacy Statement  |  Terms & Conditions  |  5326  |  20A  |  18-WSJ-1127


----------



## canesfan

That was much more descriptive than our update last week for Bay Vista. Ours just had a bunch a pictures of the progress and said it was moving along schedule as long as nature didn’t throw any curve balls.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry M.

I received almost the exact same e-mail from Bay Vista today.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Not that it is important to WSJ Owners (not going this year), but here is the seasonable restaurant closure list:

http://newsofstjohn.com/2018/07/16/2018-seasonal-closings-list/

It certainly goes to show STJ is still recovering - relative to previous closure lists.


----------



## GrayFal

I saw on the Wyndham Bluebeard's Beach Club STT site that owners have started getting their USVI tax bills.
Has any VGV owners received their bills yet???


----------



## GrayFal

DavidnRobin said:


> Not that it is important to WSJ Owners (not going this year), but here is the seasonable restaurant closure list:
> 
> http://newsofstjohn.com/2018/07/16/2018-seasonal-closings-list/
> 
> It certainly goes to show STJ is still recovering - relative to previous closure lists.



Ocean Grill, a favorite of ours, closed August 14th for good.

http://newsofstjohn.com/2018/08/14/popular-cruz-bay-closing/


----------



## SandyPGravel

GrayFal said:


> I saw on the Wyndham Bluebeard's Beach Club STT site that owners have started getting their USVI tax bills.
> Has any VGV owners received their bills yet???


I have not.


----------



## MPERL

USVI tax bills have been sent. Some Marriott owners in St Thomas have received them this week the mail, some have not. They are all posted on the USVI Tax site.
https://propertytax.vi.gov/Lookup/TaxBillLookup.aspx


----------



## GrayFal

MPERL said:


> USVI tax bills have been sent. Some Marriott owners in St Thomas have received them this week the mail, some have not. They are all posted on the USVI Tax site.
> https://propertytax.vi.gov/Lookup/TaxBillLookup.aspx


Thanks, I will look mine up.


----------



## DavidnRobin

GrayFal said:


> Thanks, I will look mine up.



Ours is the same as 2017 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

New Westin Ferry







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomandrobin

The new ferry looks nice but I will miss the exterior, upstairs seating option.


----------



## Helios

tomandrobin said:


> The new ferry looks nice but I will miss the exterior, upstairs seating option.


Agree.  This one is pretty sleek looking.


----------



## dioxide45

I wonder if they used insurance proceeds to help pay for that? Otherwise wouldn't it be paid for by the owners? That certainly can't be cheap, a million dollars or more?


----------



## GrayFal

About the boat
http://newsofstjohn.com/2018/07/15/westin-gets-amazing-new-boat-for-guests/

One year later
http://newsofstjohn.com/2018/09/06/one-year-later/


----------



## DavidnRobin

Virgin Grand Villas — 2018 USVI Property Tax

The Office of the Tax Assessor of the United States Virgin Islands has issued the 2018 property tax bills to all property owners of record as of Jan. 1, 2018. Payment is due in full no later than Oct. 31, 2018 in order to avoid late payment charges.

Vistana Management, Inc. (VMI) just received the 2018 tax bills and is in the process of mailing them to Owners. The 2018 tax bills are currently available for viewing online. Please follow the steps below to submit your payment by Oct. 31, 2018. To locate your information online, you must have an established Parcel Number or your loan must have been paid in full as of of Jan. 1, 2018.
Click here to conduct a tax bill search using your Name and/or Parcel Number.
Select the Parcel Number for the 2018 Tax Year.
If multiple Parcels are owned, select the Owner Name then scroll through the 2018 Account Numbers to individually select each Parcel.
Select the Bill Number for the 2018 Tax Year to view the amount due and print the Tax Bill Detail page.
Choose one of the following payment methods:
Payment by Check:
Make your check payable to the Government of the United States Virgin Islands.
Write the Parcel Number on your check.
Payment by Credit Card:
Print and complete the USVI Credit Card Authorization Form in its entirety.
Write the Parcel Number in the “Apply Amount to” section of the form.
Provide a copy of the cardholder’s passport or driver’s license.
Include a copy of the Tax Bill Detail page for the Parcel that shows the amount due.
Request a paid receipt and include a stamped self-addressed return envelope. Please be sure to retain your paid receipt for future reference.
Send your check or credit card authorization form, via certified or registered mail with return receipt requested, to:
Office of the Lieutenant Governor
Property Tax Collection Division
P.O. Box 447
Cruz Bay, St. John, U.S. Virgin Islands 00831
If you choose to pay your tax bill using one of the methods described above, please retain the tax bill you receive from VMI for your records.

The Property Tax Collection Division does accept online credit card payments of Visa and MasterCard; however, payment by this method requires you to have a Control Number and Invoice Number (same as Bill Number noted in Step 3 above) to access your account. This information will appear on the tax bill that is being mailed to you and is located on the back of the payment coupon. The Control Number remains the same each year; therefore, you may also reference last year’s tax bill to obtain this information. Click here to access the Virgin Islands online bill pay site.

VMI is happy to assist you with any questions you may have on this matter, however, please understand that VMI does not have the ability to adjust your tax bill. Furthermore, contacting VMI will not preserve your protest rights with the Office of the Tax Assessor. The deadline for filing appeals with the Board of Tax Review regarding tax assessments is Sept. 15, 2018. Please click here to access appeal forms and information regarding the tax appeal process.

Sincerely,

Vistana Management, Inc.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

Video on H.Irma and St John by Steve Simonsen
You will need To watch on Vimeo - click ‘Watch on Vimeo’







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyntravel

Thanks DavidnRobin for sharing.
WOW what a story and miracle!


----------



## sachia007

DavidnRobin said:


> Virgin Grand Villas — 2018 USVI Property Tax
> 
> The Office of the Tax Assessor of the United States Virgin Islands has issued the 2018 property tax bills to all property owners of record as of Jan. 1, 2018. Payment is due in full no later than Oct. 31, 2018 in order to avoid late payment charges.
> 
> Vistana Management, Inc. (VMI) just received the 2018 tax bills and is in the process of mailing them to Owners. The 2018 tax bills are currently available for viewing online. Please follow the steps below to submit your payment by Oct. 31, 2018. To locate your information online, you must have an established Parcel Number or your loan must have been paid in full as of of Jan. 1, 2018.
> Click here to conduct a tax bill search using your Name and/or Parcel Number.
> Select the Parcel Number for the 2018 Tax Year.
> If multiple Parcels are owned, select the Owner Name then scroll through the 2018 Account Numbers to individually select each Parcel.
> Select the Bill Number for the 2018 Tax Year to view the amount due and print the Tax Bill Detail page.
> Choose one of the following payment methods:
> Payment by Check:
> Make your check payable to the Government of the United States Virgin Islands.
> Write the Parcel Number on your check.
> Payment by Credit Card:
> Print and complete the USVI Credit Card Authorization Form in its entirety.
> Write the Parcel Number in the “Apply Amount to” section of the form.
> Provide a copy of the cardholder’s passport or driver’s license.
> Include a copy of the Tax Bill Detail page for the Parcel that shows the amount due.
> Request a paid receipt and include a stamped self-addressed return envelope. Please be sure to retain your paid receipt for future reference.
> Send your check or credit card authorization form, via certified or registered mail with return receipt requested, to:
> Office of the Lieutenant Governor
> Property Tax Collection Division
> P.O. Box 447
> Cruz Bay, St. John, U.S. Virgin Islands 00831
> If you choose to pay your tax bill using one of the methods described above, please retain the tax bill you receive from VMI for your records.
> 
> The Property Tax Collection Division does accept online credit card payments of Visa and MasterCard; however, payment by this method requires you to have a Control Number and Invoice Number (same as Bill Number noted in Step 3 above) to access your account. This information will appear on the tax bill that is being mailed to you and is located on the back of the payment coupon. The Control Number remains the same each year; therefore, you may also reference last year’s tax bill to obtain this information. Click here to access the Virgin Islands online bill pay site.
> 
> VMI is happy to assist you with any questions you may have on this matter, however, please understand that VMI does not have the ability to adjust your tax bill. Furthermore, contacting VMI will not preserve your protest rights with the Office of the Tax Assessor. The deadline for filing appeals with the Board of Tax Review regarding tax assessments is Sept. 15, 2018. Please click here to access appeal forms and information regarding the tax appeal process.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Vistana Management, Inc.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sachia007

Can someone tell me how to pay bill without having bill in front of me (it never arrived in the mail)? 

I went online and found my bill # and my account #, but when you go to the VI online pay site to pay the bill, they ask for control and invoice # - can these be found on my tax bill?


----------



## DavidnRobin

sachia007 said:


> Can someone tell me how to pay bill without having bill in front of me (it never arrived in the mail)?
> 
> I went online and found my bill # and my account #, but when you go to the VI online pay site to pay the bill, they ask for control and invoice # - can these be found on my tax bill?



I will check when we get home - and get back to you (next week?)


----------



## LisaRex

Wow, the new ferry is very nice and will give a much nicer first impression than that rust bucket they were using in recent years.   While it kind of stinks that they've taken away al fresco seating (which I'll admit was a delightful way to start your vacation!),  it'll also be nice not having to queue up 45 minutes early in order to secure a seat outside. 

My biggest concern is that it looks quite a bit smaller than what they were using.  I wonder if they'll add more runs, especially on big check-in/check-out days?  The Saturday ~9:45am ferry was always crowded because so many people had early afternoon flights back to the US mainland.  It's the one place where I'd definitely recommend giving yourself 3 hours to get through TSA.  I wonder how WSJ will Saturday morning rush, given that it's not reasonable to ask a guest to wait another hour for the next shuttle. 

Guess that's one more reason to rent a car on STT and take the car ferry back!


----------



## GrayFal

sachia007 said:


> Can someone tell me how to pay bill without having bill in front of me (it never arrived in the mail)?
> 
> I went online and found my bill # and my account #, but when you go to the VI online pay site to pay the bill, they ask for control and invoice # - can these be found on my tax bill?


Darn, I did not get my bill either.  And I have received it from Vistana in the past.


----------



## GrayFal

From the Facebook page of “Vistana Careers”

Currently hiring for resort operations leadership roles at Westin St. John Resort & Villas, U.S. Virgin Islands! We are interviewing candidates for Housekeeping Managers, an Executive Housekeeper, an Activities Manager and a Director of Security now! If you are interested, please email your resume to Carvelle at Carvelle.Rogers@westinstjohnvillas.com today!


----------



## SandyPGravel

GrayFal said:


> Darn, I did not get my bill either. And I have received it from Vistana in the past.



+1


----------



## tlpnet

sachia007 said:


> Can someone tell me how to pay bill without having bill in front of me (it never arrived in the mail)?
> 
> I went online and found my bill # and my account #, but when you go to the VI online pay site to pay the bill, they ask for control and invoice # - can these be found on my tax bill?



The control number doesn’t change from year to year, so if you have a prior year’s invoice, it’s the same.  The invoice number is the bill number found online.

-tim


----------



## Helios

SandyPGravel said:


> +1


+1


----------



## Helios

tlpnet said:


> The control number doesn’t change from year to year, so if you have a prior year’s invoice, it’s the same.  The invoice number is the bill number found online.
> 
> -tim


Also, you can enter the invoice number from the previous year and that will take you to the current year invoice...


----------



## cubigbird

In case you have not read, here’s a link to the lastest on WSJ including construction photos.

http://newsofstjohn.com/2018/09/26/the-latest-on-the-westin/


----------



## NNerland

Progress is being made.....some changes to a few items on property.   However on track and doing a nice job (IMO) navigating and protecting our interests.

September 2018

Dear Fellow Coral Vista Owner:

Your Board of Managers held its quarterly meeting in mid-September along with our annual budget workshop. We wanted to report to you on the meeting and update you on the progress of repairs and restoration of the Westin St. John resort, and especially on the Coral Vista units.

Much progress has been made on the entire resort, and the property is on schedule to reopen on January 4, 2019. We had a report from our General Manager, Sam Hugli, and from the team that is managing the construction work.

All of the buildings in Coral Vista and most of the other parts of the property are on schedule. Four of the Virgin Grand buildings need additional work and will be ready a few months after the opening. The old lobby is being torn down and the space is being converted into an open-air lounge area. There will be a lobby at the marina and an additional space in the area that had previously housed Bougainvilla, near the Westin Workout. The Spa and workout space are being restored as was previously. The Westin Family Kids’ Club is being rebuilt slightly smaller. There will be four tennis courts and one multi-purpose court for basketball and other activities.

The Marketplace is going to be moving back to its former location near the administrative offices and the Spa. Snorkels will be reopening on the beachfront and serving 3 meals and cocktails in January when the resort opens. Lemongrass will not be opening on January 4, but will be in operation later in the year. Many restaurants in town are up and running and their numbers and offerings are steadily increasing. The concierge desk can help you connect with local places.

Covered balconies have been added to the studio units in Coral Vista, which is a most welcome sight. Environmental consultants have been inspecting the units on a regular basis to make sure that our reconstructed units are environmentally safe for occupancy.

There is a new air-conditioned ferry that will run more often and service the resort from Red Hook. Luggage storage on the ferry will be covered. Air-conditioned minivans will help to transport you and your luggage from the airport to Red Hook. We heard about recovery efforts on both St. Thomas and St. John and, while things are not back to the way they were, much progress has been made.

Many owners have made their reservations for 2019. If you still have StarOptions available to use for 2018, please make sure you contact Owner Services at *888-986-9637* or *407-903-4635* before they expire. They will be happy to assist you.

You will hear from us in late November about the final budget and maintenance fees for 2019. Our team operated on a greatly reduced budget for 2018. We managed our reserve funds and had the money on hand to pay our share of the insurance deductible without having any additional assessment. Our goal is to rebuild our reserves so that when the next storm comes, we have the money to be able to continue to maintain and rebuild as we did in 2018. We know that insurance premiums for 2019 are greatly increasing over the levels from 2017. We also know that much of our mechanical systems and unit interiors will be brand new; therefore, we will be able to reset the life expectancy and replacement costs in our 2019 budget.

You were also able to use your 2018 StarOptions at other resorts at a reduced level of cost from 2017 – our maintenance fees were less this year. Our goal is to keep the maintenance fees at or below the 2017 level and to rebuild our reserve funds, especially our insurance deductible fund, as quickly as we can. You will receive more information on this in the next few months.

We cannot thank the Westin St. John team members who have worked on recovery and restoration for the past year enough for their efforts. We also want to thank the management group in Orlando for their leadership and tireless effort to help keep things moving. We have a very dedicated and hard working group of people who deserve all of our thanks for their efforts to bring Coral Vista back to us.

We will continue to update you as we get more information. We know that we are looking forward to 2019 and we are sure you are equally excited about returning to St. John. Please contact any of us if you have questions or suggestions.

Your owner-elected representatives,

David Futransky
david.coralvista@gmail.com


Nancy Gerding
nancy.coralvista@gmail.com


James Miller II
james.coralvista@gmail.com


----------



## SandyPGravel

Has anyone else received a late fee and accrued interest on their WSJ VG tax bill?  I received notification the tax bill was due on Sept 6 from owner services, (still haven't received the actual statement in the mail.) I accessed the invoice online and it says the tax was due on 8/15 and has a $5.00 late fee and $2.81 in accrued interest.


----------



## okwiater

SandyPGravel said:


> Has anyone else received a late fee and accrued interest on their WSJ VG tax bill?  I received notification the tax bill was due on Sept 6 from owner services, (still haven't received the actual statement in the mail.) I accessed the invoice online and it says the tax was due on 8/15 and has a $5.00 late fee and $2.81 in accrued interest.


Yes, my online bill states the same thing. Still haven't received anything in the mail. The USVI's billing practices are atrocious.


----------



## GrayFal

My bill was dated 8/15/18 due date 9/28/18.  
Have not received anything from Westin or USVI

Printed off the statement from the website and I am going to mail with a check. 

People on the Bluebeard's Beach Club STT group have stated the checks they mailed 8 weeks ago have not been cashed.


----------



## Markus

I have just made my payment including fees and penalty. I have not received any invoice yet from HOA. I will follow up with owner services tomorrow to complain and request compensation. This is ridiculous.

Markus.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Due date was pushed back to October 31. To avoid paying penalty - must include waiver letter and pay only by mail.  Paying online will not remove penalty unless you call the Tax Assessors Office after you pay (!).
{not sure how that works?}

These guys are a joke...

btw - this was postmarked Sept 13...
LOL
I didn’t return home from Maui until Sept 28.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

DavidnRobin said:


> Due date was pushed back to October 31. To avoid paying penalty - must include waiver letter and pay only by mail.  Paying online will not remove penalty unless you call the Tax Assessors Office after you pay (!).
> {not sure how that works?}
> 
> These guys are a joke...
> 
> btw - this was postmarked Sept 13...
> LOL
> I didn’t return home from Maui until Sept 28.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least you get mail from them, I have not received anything.  I will print out your letter and include it with my payment. Mailing today.


----------



## SandyPGravel

I called the association management number at 1-800-729-8246.  I referenced the letter above posted sbpve the person I spoke with tried to say this was coming from the VI.  I told her I was looking at a posted copy of the letter with Vistana's letterhead (Thanx @DavidnRobin )  She then stated she would contact the accounting department to inquire about getting me the letter and statement.  Maybe if others call something will actually happen.  

Nice of the VI to pad their pockets by issuing a bill after it is already late.  Ranks right up there with the environmental tax.


----------



## GrayFal

Update!

I called Vistana and asked about my tax bill.

They connected me with someone who could help.

I asked, "To whom am  I speaking" and they said USVI St John Tax Assessprs Office.

They looked me up, gave me my control number and invoice number and I was able to pay online. Did pay the $7 penalty but done.


----------



## DavidnRobin

GrayFal said:


> At least you get mail from them, I have not received anything.  I will print out your letter and include it with my payment. Mailing today.



This is not the letter that goes with the payment to waive the penalty/interest. This is the letter from Vistana.

The waiver letter was separate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

DavidnRobin said:


> This is not the letter that goes with the payment to waive the penalty/interest. This is the letter from Vistana.
> 
> The waiver letter was separate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx 
I realized that after I posted so called Vistana to request the letter.  Instead they transfer me to STJ tax office where they gave me the required info to pay online. 
And yes I paid the penalty


----------



## DavidnRobin

DavidnRobin said:


> This is not the letter that goes with the payment to waive the penalty/interest. This is the letter from Vistana.
> 
> The waiver letter was separate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Here is the waiver letter.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

GrayFal said:


> Thx
> I realized that after I posted so called Vistana to request the letter.  Instead they transfer me to STJ tax office where they gave me the required info to pay online.
> And yes I paid the penalty



The VSE letter says after you pay online - you can call the Tax Assessors office. I assume to get the penalty/interest back.  How? I do not know.  Although it is only $7 - based on principle alone - I will not be paying the penalty/interest.
What a scam...


----------



## okwiater

I’d be afraid not to pay the penalty and interest in case they seize and auction the property.


----------



## DavidnRobin

okwiater said:


> I’d be afraid not to pay the penalty and interest in case they seize and auction the property.



Meaning I plan to send payment by mail with waiver letter - versus paying online.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okwiater

DavidnRobin said:


> Meaning I plan to send payment by mail with waiver letter - versus paying online.



Ah, got it.


----------



## GrayFal

I am leaving the country for 8 weeks in Europe on Friday.  I just want this done .


----------



## DavidnRobin

GrayFal said:


> I am leaving the country for 8 weeks in Europe on Friday.  I just want this done .



It states that if you pay online you can call the Tax Assessors Office and (somehow) get the penalty/interest back. 
Perhaps as a credit to next year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

DavidnRobin said:


> Perhaps as a credit to next year?



Yeah, a credit toward next years late fees...


----------



## TravelTime

How much are the taxes on the various unit types? Have the 2019 maintenance fees been announced yet for WSJ?


----------



## DavidnRobin

TravelTime said:


> How much are the taxes on the various unit types? Have the 2019 maintenance fees been announced yet for WSJ?



It depends on the villa and week.
We pay $156 per week for a June 2Bd TH (VGV).
And  $175 per week as an ‘environmental fee’

MFs for 2019 have not been disseminated yet.  It will be interesting to see what the MFs are. 
I see from some HOA newsletters that talk of rebuilding replacement reserves - to me that translates to higher  MFs.
We shall soon see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

TravelTime said:


> How much are the taxes on the various unit types? Have the 2019 maintenance fees been announced yet for WSJ?



I also have a 2 BD TH unit, but mine is a week 9.  Taxes are $281 for my week.


----------



## DavidnRobin

SandyPGravel said:


> Yeah, a credit toward next years late fees...



I am okay if they credit towards next year.  Just ridiculous for them to send Property Tax bills after they are due - and then add steps to get the penalty/interest waived. How hard would have it been just to remove the penalty/interest on their side?


----------



## TravelTime

SandyPGravel said:


> I also have a 2 BD TH unit, but mine is a week 9.  Taxes are $281 for my week.



So you pay MFs plus separate taxes? That really does increase the annual costs.


----------



## DavidnRobin

TravelTime said:


> So you pay MFs plus separate taxes? That really does increase the annual costs.



Correct.  I think (but not positive) that only one other WSJ phase (BV) pays their Property Taxes separately (outside their MF bill).
Add in the BS ‘Environment Fee’ of $175 - and it really starts adding up.
(I still predict that the fee will be overturned in the court as it is inherently unfair since it is same fee no matter the occupancy that is counterintuitive to the intention of the fee - IMO)


----------



## DavidnRobin

Duplicate


----------



## DavidnRobin

I received clarification from the STJ Tax Assessors Office.
You can pay online and get credit towards next year, but you will need to call them after paying online to get the money credited towards next year.
Otherwise, pay by mail and include the waiver letter.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Henry M.

Bay Vista does not pay separate property taxes. In fact, owners get letters saying not to pay the taxes if they get a bill, because they are included in the maintenance fees.


----------



## DavidnRobin

emuyshondt said:


> Bay Vista does not pay separate property taxes. In fact, owners get letters saying not to pay the taxes if they get a bill, because they are included in the maintenance fees.



Good to know.  I thought a BV owner said they were billed (previous thread) and I had thought that only VGV was billed separately.

I wonder how many BV owners send in payment?  LOL
I assume CV and SB also have their taxes included in their property tax bill.
Recall - a few years ago - USVI tried to increase the bills by ~2.5x and they had to rescind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NNerland

DavidnRobin said:


> It depends on the villa and week.
> We pay $156 per week for a June 2Bd TH (VGV).
> And  $175 per week as an ‘environmental fee’
> 
> *MFs for 2019 have not been disseminated yet.  It will be interesting to see what the MFs are. *
> I see from some HOA newsletters that talk of rebuilding replacement reserves - to me that translates to higher  MFs.
> We shall soon see.
> 
> 
> NICK WROTE
> 
> I posted a letter from the Coral Vista Board -- they stated many positives for 2019.   We have to remember that the units are back to Day 1 when it comes for what they need to reserve for due to the insurance replacement and the fact they budgeted for the Insurance Deductible.  They do want to build the Deductible Pool back quickly and there will be a tremendous increase in Insurance Premiums.   However, I believe in the short term (3-5 years) we won't see much in terms of dues increases.  The reason being everything is NEW so replacement costs of so many things...including Mechanical (which is a big one) are kicked much further down the road.
> 
> Just wanted to pass that on as the letter that Coral Vista shared and I am sure BV and Hillside will send that out soon - the update.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Thanks. I saw the letter...
You expect them to be negative?
Replacing Replacement Reserves equals increasing fees (or eliminate service).  What is other choice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubigbird

DavidnRobin said:


> Thanks. I saw the letter...
> You expect them to be negative?
> Replacing Replacement Reserves equals increasing fees (or eliminate service).  What is other choice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



MFs at WSJ are already very high.  How much can you raise them so that owners don’t start walking???


----------



## DavidnRobin

cubigbird said:


> MFs at WSJ are already very high.  How much can you raise them so that owners don’t start walking???



WSJ-VGV has coverage for the Hurricane Deduction at least.
There are Owners already walking - even before Irma


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okwiater

At least one of the HOA letters (I believe it was CV) suggested that MFs would be at or below pre-Irma levels. Although it’s true that they need to replenish the hurricane deductible reserve, there probably isn’t a need to fully fund the replacement reserves since insurance is paying for all the units and their furnishings to be brought back to new.


----------



## SandyPGravel

DavidnRobin said:


> I did the same and left it under our villa *I wish there was someplace we could rent to store items from year to year!! Like @slip does in Kauai*- I hope someone was able to use it post Irma.
> I am going to do same thing next year - $80 for a 2-person inflatable kayak - what a deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Lameshure Bay
> 
> We bring two 50# bags and a carry-on.  Oddly, our bags make it the carousel before we do (on Alaska) coming and going. Not sure how we could get by with less - very impressive.
> 
> On Maui - there are now Lyft and Uber available.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Where else did you paddle to?  We put in at the head of Leinster bay trail out to Waterlemon by ourselves.  And a second trip to Hurricane hole out to Princess bay to the mangroveswith our guests.  We would have gone farther but the boat we rented for our traveling companions had a blown seam and by the time we got to Princess they were sitting in 4 inches of water(clear bottom inflatable).  I don't think we'll be doing much paddling in 2019.  Only staying a week  and this will be the first trip for our guests.  We have secured an all day charter around the island with FlyAway Charters.  I can't wait to see the parts of the island I haven't been able to before.  Any suggestions as to a must see?  Leah from FlyAway said we can circumnavigate the entire island with several snorkel stops with an all day charter.


----------



## SandyPGravel

I received a PDF copy of the waiver letter today from Vistana.  If anyone would like it, PM me with your info and I will forward it.  Letter does not contain any personal info.


----------



## TravelTime

I am going to St John next week. Lucky me! I would like to check out the Westin St John but I know it is closed. Does anyone know if it is possible to visit the Westin St John grounds?


----------



## tomandrobin

TravelTime said:


> I am going to St John next week. Lucky me! I would like to check out the Westin St John but I know it is closed. Does anyone know if it is possible to visit the Westin St John grounds?



no, but all beaches are public


----------



## DavidnRobin

tomandrobin said:


> no, but all beaches are public



Beaches are public but you cannot necessarily access them thru someone’s property - including WSJ.

My approach is that it can be simpler to ask forgiveness than permission.  Especially with a laid back place as STJ.  However, WSJ does have a Security Dept.

I would love to see pictures of B34 if you happen to drive up the hill.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

SandyPGravel said:


> Where else did you paddle to?  We put in at the head of Leinster bay trail out to Waterlemon by ourselves.  And a second trip to Hurricane hole out to Princess bay to the mangroveswith our guests.  We would have gone farther but the boat we rented for our traveling companions had a blown seam and by the time we got to Princess they were sitting in 4 inches of water(clear bottom inflatable).  I don't think we'll be doing much paddling in 2019.  Only staying a week  and this will be the first trip for our guests.  We have secured an all day charter around the island with FlyAway Charters.  I can't wait to see the parts of the island I haven't been able to before.  Any suggestions as to a must see?  Leah from FlyAway said we can circumnavigate the entire island with several snorkel stops with an all day charter.



We have done the circumnavigate STJ with Island Roots. They have permit for Hurricane Hole, but not sure post-Irma that it would be good to snorkel there, but interesting to see. Lots of sailboats ended up on mangroves and were just removed.

Otherwise - really weather/sea dependent.  The island off of STJ (Flanagan’s?) was really cool, but can be rough.

Spot off Marys Point - but sea dependent.

Reef Bay if possible - there are some large Eagle Rats there.

Off of Blue-cobblestone beach/Booby Rock

We did a trip around STT with Island Roots as well - STJ is better.

If you are a fan of Survivor - Captain Jason Siska (Island Roots) was on Survivor around 2008.  Great guy.  He is also part of STJ Fire&Rescue, and great teacher for novice snorkelers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime

DavidnRobin said:


> Beaches are public but you cannot necessarily access them thru someone’s property - including WSJ.
> 
> My approach is that it can be simpler to ask forgiveness than permission.  Especially with a laid back place as STJ.  However, WSJ does have a Security Dept.
> 
> I would love to see pictures of B34 if you happen to drive up the hill.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If I can get in, I will take photos!


----------



## cubigbird

Looks like the occupancy taxes in USVI are set to increase significantly.  Has anyone seen this??

https://viconsortium.com/news-2/map...s-to-raise-occupancy-tax-by-up-to-20-percent/


----------



## TravelTime

cubigbird said:


> Looks like the occupancy taxes in USVI are set to increase significantly.  Has anyone seen this??
> 
> https://viconsortium.com/news-2/map...s-to-raise-occupancy-tax-by-up-to-20-percent/



This is a bummer for timeshare owners and regular visitors to the Virgin Islands. On the other hand, most tourists who visit occasionally will not care or be aware of the increase. Since it will supposedly help the resorts to rebuild more quickly, it might offset a maintenance fee increase, assuming it is implemented correctly. I am always skeptical when governments get involved.


----------



## cubigbird

TravelTime said:


> This is a bummer for timeshare owners and regular visitors to the Virgin Islands. On the other hand, most tourists who visit occasionally will not care or be aware of the increase. Since it will supposedly help the resorts to rebuild more quickly, it might offset a maintenance fee increase, assuming it is implemented correctly. I am always skeptical when governments get involved.



Isn't that is what insurance is for and the MFs should reflect reserves to cover the deductibles??  I see this "tax" as unnecessary and more of a scheme to pad more profits for the hotel.  There is no way that any of this will trickle down to MFs and result in lower fees.  An increase of taxes has never lead to prosperity!!  Taxes and nightly fees are already high in USVI.  MFs in USVI are already some of the highest in the entire world.  At what point do tourists just travel to cheaper locations?  Today's tourist is a price shopper.  Let's attract tourists by raising taxes!!


----------



## dioxide45

TravelTime said:


> This is a bummer for timeshare owners and regular visitors to the Virgin Islands. On the other hand, most tourists who visit occasionally will not care or be aware of the increase. Since it will supposedly help the resorts to rebuild more quickly, it might offset a maintenance fee increase, assuming it is implemented correctly. I am always skeptical when governments get involved.





cubigbird said:


> Isn't that is what insurance is for and the MFs should reflect reserves to cover the deductibles??  I see this "tax" as unnecessary and more of a scheme to pad more profits for the hotel.  There is no way that any of this will trickle down to MFs and result in lower fees.  An increase of taxes has never lead to prosperity!!  Taxes and nightly fees are already high in USVI.  MFs in USVI are already some of the highest in the entire world.  At what point do tourists just travel to cheaper locations?  Today's tourist is a price shopper.  Let's attract tourists by raising taxes!!


It looks like this increase in tax would only impact cash based rentals. Like renting through Marriott.com. The USVI already has an additional environmental levy that applies to timeshare stays. That said, it seems that based on the article, they can charge the additional tax, simply because they can. They claim to already have high occupancy rates compared to their neighboring islands that actually already have lower occupancy taxes.


----------



## steve1000

I am a Bay Vista owner and received a notice of a Board of Directors meeting scheduled for November 9. One of the new business agenda items is "Due Date for 2019 Assessments". I don't know if this relates to a special assessment or if it relates to our annual maintenance fees. I have not heard anything about a special assessment so I think it refers to the annual maintenance fees but I would think the deadline for payment of the 2019 maintenance fees would be routine. So I am somewhat puzzled.


----------



## DavidnRobin

I just received the 2019 WSJ-VGV proposed budget of operating expenses.
For our 2Bd TH - MFs went up by ~$10 based on the 2018 proposed budget before H.Irma/H.Maria.

Studio: $1464
1Bd: $1952
2Bd TH: $2440
2Bd Prem: $2928
3Bd Pool: $2928

Also lists VSN fee as $145 (single-week) and $195 (multiple-week)

Note: WSJ-VGV MFs have remained relative flat since 2012 ($2490).  The 3 years before that were even higher (due to increase in RRs).


----------



## TravelTime

DavidnRobin said:


> I just received the 2019 WSJ-VGV proposed budget of operating expenses.
> For our 2Bd TH - MFs went up by ~$10 based on the 2018 proposed budget before H.Irma/H.Maria.
> 
> Studio: $1464
> 1Bd: $1952
> 2Bd TH: $2440
> 2Bd Prem: $2928
> 3Bd Pool: $2928
> 
> Also lists VSN fee as $145 (single-week) and $195 (multiple-week)



That’s great! Do you know how they kept the budget stable?


----------



## DavidnRobin

TravelTime said:


> That’s great! Do you know how they kept the budget stable?



I assume because VGV had coverage for the deductible associated with the Hurricane Insurance policy.
iirc - the deductible was $5M


----------



## tomandrobin

Got our Bay Vista proposed budget of operating expenses for 2019. Looks like costs are also similar to pre-Irma/Maria.


----------



## cubigbird

Looks like the main reception building that had Knox & Ollie’s is being demolished and relocated:

http://newsofstjohn.com/2018/10/16/and-today-the-westin-comes-down/


----------



## cubigbird

Looks like the main reception building that had Knox & Ollie’s is being demolished and relocated:

http://newsofstjohn.com/2018/10/16/and-today-the-westin-comes-down/


----------



## SandyPGravel

Yuck, the reception desk by the ferry dock.  That's going to suck when you arrive by any other means than the Westin Ferry.  Drive into the main entrance then walk to the dock to check in after traveling for 12 hours.


----------



## okwiater

SandyPGravel said:


> Yuck, the reception desk by the ferry dock.  That's going to suck when you arrive by any other means than the Westin Ferry.  Drive into the main entrance then walk to the dock to check in after traveling for 12 hours.



Is it possible they are simply going to tear it down and then rebuild? The view down the slope, across the pool, and into the water was always a fabulous vantage point which makes a lot of sense for the main building. It doesn't make sense not to rebuild *something *there considering how difficult it is to new permit work on the island. Maybe another phase?


----------



## SandyPGravel

okwiater said:


> Is it possible they are simply going to tear it down and then rebuild? The view down the slope, across the pool, and into the water was always a fabulous vantage point which makes a lot of sense for the main building. It doesn't make sense not to rebuild *something *there considering how difficult it is to new permit work on the island. Maybe another phase?



Maybe the plan will be for two reception areas...an auxiliary one for those arriving by ferry and one where it had always been.  I agree about the vantage point of the reception area looking down over the resort.  Plus the view from the second floor restaurant must have been amazing, although I never went up there myself.


----------



## cubigbird

I’m sure this all has 100% to do with the ferry business.  If you can extract another $450 from a family of 4 round trip to make it more convenient to get to the airport why not?!?!  The car barges seem to be a days event.

We have not seen any of these plans in the newsletter.  Seems to be on the hush hush.


----------



## TravelTime

How complicated is it to rent a car at the STT airport and take the car ferry to St John? It would save the expensive WSJ ferry fee especially if you are going to rent a car on St John anyway.

Does the WSJ ferry go directly from the airport to the WSJ dock?

If they do move the reception desk to the ferry dock, I would assume you could park your car by your room and leave your luggage there, then walk down to check in. Since many timeshare owner have a fixed unit, they will usually know what unit they are in before arrival. Yes, this is inconvenient but not totally a deal breaker unless I am in a super grouchy mood, which could happen after traveling for too long! Then watch out...


----------



## SandyPGravel

TravelTime said:


> How complicated is it to rent a car at the STT airport and take the car ferry to St John? It would save the expensive WSJ ferry fee especially if you are going to rent a car on St John anyway.
> 
> Does the WSJ ferry go directly from the airport to the WSJ dock?
> 
> If they do move the reception desk to the ferry dock, I would assume you could park your car by your room and leave your luggage there, then walk down to check in. Since many timeshare owner have a fixed unit, they will usually know what unit they are in before arrival. Yes, this is inconvenient but not totally a deal breaker unless I am in a super grouchy mood, which could happen after traveling for too long! Then watch out...



You cannot first park by your Villa because you need the room key to get through the security gate across the road from the main resort.  I would guess it is a good 1/2 mile or more from the hillside buildings to the ferry dock.(I'm not good at guessing that kind of thing.)


----------



## BBDad57

NNerland said:


> Progress is being made.....some changes to a few items on property.   However on track and doing a nice job (IMO) navigating and protecting our interests.
> 
> September 2018
> 
> Dear Fellow Coral Vista Owner:
> 
> Your Board of Managers held its quarterly meeting in mid-September along with our annual budget workshop. We wanted to report to you on the meeting and update you on the progress of repairs and restoration of the Westin St. John resort, and especially on the Coral Vista units.
> 
> Much progress has been made on the entire resort, and the property is on schedule to reopen on January 4, 2019. We had a report from our General Manager, Sam Hugli, and from the team that is managing the construction work.
> 
> All of the buildings in Coral Vista and most of the other parts of the property are on schedule. Four of the Virgin Grand buildings need additional work and will be ready a few months after the opening. The old lobby is being torn down and the space is being converted into an open-air lounge area. There will be a lobby at the marina and an additional space in the area that had previously housed Bougainvilla, near the Westin Workout. The Spa and workout space are being restored as was previously. The Westin Family Kids’ Club is being rebuilt slightly smaller. There will be four tennis courts and one multi-purpose court for basketball and other activities.
> 
> The Marketplace is going to be moving back to its former location near the administrative offices and the Spa. Snorkels will be reopening on the beachfront and serving 3 meals and cocktails in January when the resort opens. Lemongrass will not be opening on January 4, but will be in operation later in the year. Many restaurants in town are up and running and their numbers and offerings are steadily increasing. The concierge desk can help you connect with local places.
> 
> Covered balconies have been added to the studio units in Coral Vista, which is a most welcome sight. Environmental consultants have been inspecting the units on a regular basis to make sure that our reconstructed units are environmentally safe for occupancy.
> 
> There is a new air-conditioned ferry that will run more often and service the resort from Red Hook. Luggage storage on the ferry will be covered. Air-conditioned minivans will help to transport you and your luggage from the airport to Red Hook. We heard about recovery efforts on both St. Thomas and St. John and, while things are not back to the way they were, much progress has been made.
> 
> Many owners have made their reservations for 2019. If you still have StarOptions available to use for 2018, please make sure you contact Owner Services at *888-986-9637* or *407-903-4635* before they expire. They will be happy to assist you.
> 
> You will hear from us in late November about the final budget and maintenance fees for 2019. Our team operated on a greatly reduced budget for 2018. We managed our reserve funds and had the money on hand to pay our share of the insurance deductible without having any additional assessment. Our goal is to rebuild our reserves so that when the next storm comes, we have the money to be able to continue to maintain and rebuild as we did in 2018. We know that insurance premiums for 2019 are greatly increasing over the levels from 2017. We also know that much of our mechanical systems and unit interiors will be brand new; therefore, we will be able to reset the life expectancy and replacement costs in our 2019 budget.
> 
> You were also able to use your 2018 StarOptions at other resorts at a reduced level of cost from 2017 – our maintenance fees were less this year. Our goal is to keep the maintenance fees at or below the 2017 level and to rebuild our reserve funds, especially our insurance deductible fund, as quickly as we can. You will receive more information on this in the next few months.
> 
> We cannot thank the Westin St. John team members who have worked on recovery and restoration for the past year enough for their efforts. We also want to thank the management group in Orlando for their leadership and tireless effort to help keep things moving. We have a very dedicated and hard working group of people who deserve all of our thanks for their efforts to bring Coral Vista back to us.
> 
> We will continue to update you as we get more information. We know that we are looking forward to 2019 and we are sure you are equally excited about returning to St. John. Please contact any of us if you have questions or suggestions.
> 
> Your owner-elected representatives,
> 
> David Futransky
> david.coralvista@gmail.com
> 
> 
> Nancy Gerding
> nancy.coralvista@gmail.com
> 
> 
> James Miller II
> james.coralvista@gmail.com



Has anybody received a similar letter for Sunset Bay?


----------



## cubigbird

SandyPGravel said:


> You cannot first park by your Villa because you need the room key to get through the security gate across the road from the main resort.  I would guess it is a good 1/2 mile or more from the hillside buildings to the ferry dock.(I'm not good at guessing that kind of thing.)



It appears that the entire reception and check in area is relocating to waterfront and at this point there will not be a secondary check in area up the hill.  Will be interesting to see especially as WSJ looks to generate ferry business by making it so inconvenient to not use the ferry.


----------



## TravelTime

It sounds nice to have a new use for the old reception area but it would have been better perhaps to put the new lounge on the water rather than a reception area.


----------



## GrayFal

I just re read the association letter and it states the new ferry will operate from Red Hook. 
One of the reasons we liked the Westin Ferry was because you didn’t have that long tedious ride to red hook and it was convenient for going into town.

What is the attraction now, are they going to be providing free AC shuttle service from red hook to Charlotte Amalie each time you go back and forth???

And if you arrive by taxi or car,  where will the drop off area be to get all the way down by the dock?

They are trying their best to keep you on property!


----------



## ksqdomer

One of the comments with that article said there will be a secondary check in by the fitness area and that the marketplace is moving back their as well.


----------



## TravelTime

ksqdomer said:


> One of the comments with that article said there will be a secondary check in by the fitness area and that the marketplace is moving back their as well.



Is this the sentence that indicates there will be a secondary check-in: There will be a lobby at the marina and an additional space in the area that had previously housed Bougainvilla, near the Westin Workout. 

It is a bit vaguely worded so it was not clear to me if this is what they meant.

Also, they mention that the Virgin Grand section is delayed and those owners will be assigned to other units until they open up. Does anyone know when those sections are scheduled to open? Are Virgin Grand owners being assigned to an equivalent size unit?


----------



## GrayFal

I have s one bedroom two bath Virgin grand unit in February.  I will let you know what unit is assigned.


----------



## SandyPGravel

TravelTime said:


> Also, they mention that the Virgin Grand section is delayed and those owners will be assigned to other units until they open up. Does anyone know when those sections are scheduled to open? Are Virgin Grand owners being assigned to an equivalent size unit?



IIRC only 4 buildings are delayed, 33, 34, 41 & 42.  Not positive on the building numbers I can't find the post that mentioned them.  Those owners with reservations were contacted about being housed in a different comparable unit.


----------



## SandyPGravel

GrayFal said:


> I have s one bedroom two bath Virgin grand unit in February.  I will let you know what unit is assigned.



I'm going to try to remember to PM you after your stay.  Our guests that are coming with us drink coffee and I need to know what kind of filters they should bring.  Since everything should be new, and I can't remember what kind the resort had before anyway!!  (We don't drink coffee...just tea....and rum of course)


----------



## GrayFal

SandyPGravel said:


> IIRC only 4 buildings are delayed, 33, 34, 41 & 42.  Not positive on the building numbers I can't find the post that mentioned them.  Those owners with reservations were contacted about being housed in a different comparable unit.


I know it was 33/34 as that affected me. Since only sunset has 1 Brs I assume we will go there or be upgraded to a two bedroom elsewhere.  I don’t think 31/32 have one bedrooms????  I no longer have the link to the building floor plans to check.
 Time will tell.


----------



## SandyPGravel

GrayFal said:


> I know it was 33/34 as that affected me. Since only sunset has 1 Brs I assume we will go there or be upgraded to a two bedroom elsewhere.  I don’t think 31/32 have one bedrooms????  I no longer have the link to the building floor plans to check.
> Time will tell.






 

Looks like Bldg 31 is the same as 32-34, not sure why the diagrams are separate.


----------



## DavidnRobin

The 1Bd are the villas on top floor of buildings 31-34.
They are separate diagrams as B31 has 2Bd premium villas.

As only VGV have 1 Bd villas (SB is only 2Bd and studios) - it will be interesting to see how they handle changes to other locations.  I suspect they will need to put some people in 2Bd villas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaRex

Re: Westin Ferry operating solely between Red Hook and WSJ (and dropping Crown Bay).  I actually think that this is mainly a good thing because the ferry ride is so much shorter from Red Hook, and presumably allows them to add a much needed 2nd mid-morning option.  

The downsides:  No lunch at Tickles (bummer) and no opportunity to shop at the local market at Crown Bay.


----------



## TravelTime

So I have 6 days booked using SOs at WSJ in May 2019 in the 2 BR villas. I think I will be in the hillside section based on the point values. It is on 3 reservations but 4 days are consecutive and 2 days are consecutive. I will use DC points to go to Frenchman's Cove for 1-2N and MR points to go to Scrub Island for 5N in a 1 BR suite in between the 2 WSJ stays, unless more WSJ nights open up to add onto my reservations. I am fairly happy that I could book at WSJ using SOs so early after its reopening at a time I like to visit. So I think I will wait and see how that goes before deciding if I want to purchase something there. In the meantime, I am buying another odd week at WKOVRN to pair with the one I have so we can stay for two weeks in Maui in odd years in the one bedroom portion and we can use the leftover SOs for going to Princeville, Harborside and WSJ, like we are doing now. We are still planning to go back to the USVI in June to stay at the Ritz Carlton STT and Peter’s Bay. That is too good to give up.


----------



## suzanna945

We are week 21 owners in VGV hillside building 33.  So far, all we know is that our building and building 34 will open "a few months" after the rest of the property opens  in January 2019. Realistically, a few months in island time could be anything from 2 to 11 months.  We're assuming that there is no way to know where they will put us until we check in. It's a little disconcerting that information is coming out slowly and often indirectly.


----------



## sachia007

We are VGV bldg. 33 (week 8) and were sent a letter (perhaps by email) early on stating they would let me know within 2 weeks of the letter if we were going to have to move buildings.

2 weeks came and left so I assumed we were going to be in the same building. Then I called Vistana and they told me that we were going to be moved, and that a letter should have come to us (it never did) letting us know our new location. 

So, perhaps calling is the way to go. They told us we will be in Sunset, but I guess that's not a guarantee either. 

*Still haven't got our tax bill, but we did pay online.*


----------



## SandyPGravel

sachia007 said:


> *Still haven't got our tax bill, but we did pay online.*



I also didn't receive mine.  I don't think @GrayFal received one either.  I wonder how many non-Tug-savvy owners will have delinquent tax bills because they didn't receive the bill in the mail.  I mailed mine, but the postage cost me what I would have paid in bogus late fees.  At least if you pay online you can get the late fees refunded.(Maybe)


----------



## TravelTime

Wow, just booked a week for 148K StarOptions in a 2 BR in St John in early June. I feel like I won the lottery! Had to cancel my WKOVRN reservation but I think this might be worth it. It’s a week 22 so based on points value, this is either in Bay Vista, Coral or Sunset section. What do others think of this SO exchange?


----------



## GrayFal

SandyPGravel said:


> I also didn't receive mine.  I don't think @GrayFal received one either.  I wonder how many non-Tug-savvy owners will have delinquent tax bills because they didn't receive the bill in the mail.  I mailed mine, but the postage cost me what I would have paid in bogus late fees.  At least if you pay online you can get the late fees refunded.(Maybe)


Never got a tax bill


----------



## GrayFal

Never got a letter stating where I would be assigned for week 7.  Will call when back in the USA


----------



## dokken88

SandyPGravel said:


> You cannot first park by your Villa because you need the room key to get through the security gate across the road from the main resort.  I would guess it is a good 1/2 mile or more from the hillside buildings to the ferry dock.(I'm not good at guessing that kind of thing.)


In 15 years staying hillside..never a key??


----------



## TravelTime

I had to redo all my 2019 vacation plans because I was able to get 9 consecutive nights at the Westin St John using StarOptions in late May/early June. First 2 nights in a studio and following 7 nights in a 2 bedroom. I am super excited. I did give up my Westin home resort week in Maui but I figured it is harder to book at St John than at Maui and I do have a week booked in Maui with Marriott points.


----------



## GrayFal

Y


dokken88 said:


> In 15 years staying hillside..never a key??


you have to use your key card to access the hillside villas with a vehicle.


----------



## ekinggill

TravelTime said:


> So I have 6 days booked using SOs at WSJ in May 2019 in the 2 BR villas. I think I will be in the hillside section based on the point values. It is on 3 reservations but 4 days are consecutive and 2 days are consecutive. I will use DC points to go to Frenchman's Cove for 1-2N and MR points to go to Scrub Island for 5N in a 1 BR suite in between the 2 WSJ stays, unless more WSJ nights open up to add onto my reservations. I am fairly happy that I could book at WSJ using SOs so early after its reopening at a time I like to visit. So I think I will wait and see how that goes before deciding if I want to purchase something there. In the meantime, I am buying another odd week at WKOVRN to pair with the one I have so we can stay for two weeks in Maui in odd years in the one bedroom portion and we can use the leftover SOs for going to Princeville, Harborside and WSJ, like we are doing now. We are still planning to go back to the USVI in June to stay at the Ritz Carlton STT and Peter’s Bay. That is too good to give up.



Just a heads up for your June plans...I tried to book the Ritz and Frenchman's Reef on STT for July 2019 today.  As of now, neither is accepting reservations yet.  The Ritz website says it will reopen "Summer 2019".  The Reef just says "2019", but it still is VERY torn up.


----------



## TravelTime

ekinggill said:


> Just a heads up for your June plans...I tried to book the Ritz and Frenchman's Reef on STT for July 2019 today.  As of now, neither is accepting reservations yet.  The Ritz website says it will reopen "Summer 2019".  The Reef just says "2019", but it still is VERY torn up.



Ritz Carlton Residence Club in St Thomas is open and accepting reservations. I have reservations for June and November 2019. The Ritz Carlton Hotel is scheduled to open in July 2019. Frenchman’s Reef hotel is being re-branded and does not yet have a re-opening date.


----------



## cyntravel

GrayFal said:


> Never got a tax bill


Hi were did you find a copy of your tax bill. I am trying to pay mine online. Not having any luck.


----------



## SandyPGravel

cyntravel said:


> Hi were did you find a copy of your tax bill. I am trying to pay mine online. Not having any luck.



https://propertytax.vi.gov/Lookup/TaxBillLookup.aspx

You can type in as little as your last name (if it's not too common) but you will need your control number to pay online.  If you have a previous years bill, the control number will be on it.  The control number doesn't change.  You will also need the invoice number, but that can be found on the tax bill lookup page.  I think if you call the tax office they can give you the control number.


----------



## DavidnRobin

You can also call (STJ Office) after paying online to get penalty put towards next year’s Property Tax bill.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

November 2018

Dear Fellow Virgin Grand Villas Owner:

As your elected representatives on our Board of Directors, we recently participated in the Fall 2018 meetings of the Board.

RESORT REOPENING

As you know from previous reports, Vistana moved very quickly to hire contractors, led by Cotton International (a large firm based in Texas), to rebuild the resort after Hurricane Irma. At times, about 300 personnel were actively engaged in clearing debris and reconstructing the damaged buildings. As a result, the resort will reopen on January 4, although four buildings will open somewhat later (but no later than May 1). Fortunately, everyone who owns unit weeks or fractional interests in the buildings that are opening later was offered accommodations in other units on the resort for the same time periods.

By and large, the resort will be better than it was before the storm because all of the furniture and much of the equipment will be new. There will also be new grills, water fountains and shade sails on the hillside, and patio and balcony furniture. Some of what is new will not be visible to owners but is of extreme importance. Most of the drywall had been damaged by water, and all the damaged drywall has been replaced. The HVAC cooling ducts were contaminated and have been replaced with new ducts. We also have new and improved fan coil units, specially constructed for the resort, and not only will the air conditioning be more efficient, but also the humidity in the units will be reduced to a much lower level than before. Fire alarm and sprinkler systems are also being upgraded.

Equipment and supplies for the resort have arrived, and are still arriving, in roughly 200 shipping containers, all of which must come to the island on the two small car barges that are still operating!

A few aspects of the resort will be different. Lemongrass will be closed for a few months, but the restaurant at the pool (which may or may not be named Snorkels) will serve breakfast, lunch and dinner until the Lemongrass building is ready. When that building re-opens, it will potentially house two different restaurants for dinner, with different menus: an informal open-air restaurant facing the beach, and a more formal restaurant in the interior. The lobby building was totally destroyed by the hurricane. It had low usage by owners and guests, and the restaurant upstairs could not be made profitable, so that building will not be rebuilt. In its place will be a sun terrace with soft seating areas covered by an open trellis as well as tables with umbrellas and chairs that will provide a spectacular view of the bay or for nighttime star-gazing. This area will also provide seating while you await transportation into town. In addition to the airport check-in lounge, there will be two check-in locations at the resort. One will be at the dock, as before, and the other will be in a building in the kids club/fitness center area. Owners and guests arriving by car will park in the lot near the fitness center and check in at the nearby registration desk. Also, two of the tennis courts have been converted to a multi-use court (including basketball hoops). Two of the remaining tennis courts have night lighting. If demand warrants, the Boards of the four condominium associations at the resort could consider purchasing lighting for the other courts.

ENVIRONMENTAL REMEDIATION

The Board has been particularly active in providing advice to management regarding environmental hazards associated with the hurricane. Every building suffered water damage, which can lead to mold and bacterial growth, especially in warm, tropical climates. The Board retained Environmental Analytics, an Arizona company with an expert reputation for environmental assessment, to visit the property several times during cleanup and reconstruction. Initially, employees of the firm did visual inspections of every room and took air and surface samples back to Arizona for analysis. They visited again and took more samples after Cotton followed their initial recommendations. Based on their visits and recommendations, our insurance company hired another environmental company, Hillman & Associates, to remain on-site for months and inspect every room as it was rebuilt. We expect that Environmental Analytics will return for a final visit to confirm that every room is safe and habitable before January 4.

TRANSPORTATION

There are some changes with respect to getting to St. John. Airline flights to St. Thomas were reduced during 2018, but more and more routes are being reopened. Because of limited car ferry service, there are long lines, at best, for the small car ferries; we therefore advise against renting a car on St. Thomas for use on St. John until we see evidence of more frequent, and larger, car ferries. The Westin ferry will still cost $120 per person ($90 for children), but passengers will now be taken by air-conditioned bus to Red Hook and will then take the 20-minute ferry to the resort. The ferry is a newly reconditioned vessel; we have seen pictures of it and it is gorgeous. Flights will be monitored and, if a flight is late, a bus and ferry will be available, even if a delayed flight doesn’t arrive until midnight. As before, the Westin ferry ticket includes unlimited rides back and forth to St. Thomas. The public ferry is running from Red Hook as well.

ISLAND SERVICES

Restaurants are slowly getting back into full operation. Some have closed and, at this writing, a few are operating with limited menus though they may have full menus by Christmas. The Ocean Grill, Zozo’s, Asolare and, of course, Knox and Ollie’s have closed permanently. Click here for a current list of which restaurants are open and which have closed.

Health services on the island are unfortunately very restricted. The Myrah Keating Smith clinic remains closed. There is a small emergency walk-in clinic in Cruz Bay which can write prescriptions and bandage small wounds, but it can’t handle anything more serious. Even in St. Thomas health care remains very limited. One emergency room and one intensive care unit are functioning, but there are no normal hospital beds or services; any person with a serious illness must be flown to the mainland for hospital treatment. Management is looking into whether any health care can be provided at the resort until a real clinic reopens, but liability and insurance concerns may preclude providing this service.

Most of the beaches are open, although some debris remains. Concession stands and facilities at Trunk Bay and Cinnamon Bay are currently closed, but there are some portable toilets. The road to Coral Bay is open.

MAINTENANCE FEES

Fortunately, our property was well insured (subject to a $2.3 million deductible, for which we have reserved funds for the last eight years), so we will not have to have a special assessment as a result of the hurricane’s damage. However, we will experience a 5.6 percent maintenance fee increase (2.80 percent per year) compared with what we paid in 2017. The average maintenance fee will be $2,207, which is $118 higher than the average maintenance fee for 2017. The budget that Vistana sent to owners shows the maintenance fee for each unit type. This is the first increase after six years of small decreases in the maintenance fees.

The increase is driven primarily by four factors which are beyond our control. Chief among them is an increase in the insurance premiums that we will have to pay after our current policy expires on April 30, 2019. We anticipate that because of the three hurricanes in 2017, the hurricanes in 2018, and the forest fires in California, insurance companies will raise their rates for property insurance at resorts like ours by 40%, and rates for other types of insurance will increase by 10%. These rate increases will alone account for an increase of about $59 per average unit week compared with 2017.

The second-largest factor driving the rate increase is a non-recurring event: the final stage of the conversion of the hotel into villas in the Sunset Bay condominium. As we previously reported, with fewer units on the property, our share of expenses attributable to maintaining the common areas such as the big pool has increased from about 24 percent in 2010 to about 36 percent. The last stage of that increase in common area expenses accounts for about $43 (on average) of the maintenance fee increase.

The third driver of the increased maintenance fee is an increase of an average of about $32 in utility costs, particularly electricity and water.

The final significant driver is an increase in federal income tax due to increased taxable revenue (such as rental and investment income) that we receive from sources other than maintenance fees. This amounts to an average of about $14 per unit week.

To offset some of these increases, the Board decided to reduce, by about $21 on average, the amount we usually set aside for the replacement reserve fund (though we are continuing to build up the special reserve to pay the deductible on insurance, in the event of a new hurricane). We plan to make up for this reduction in reserves by adding small amounts to the annual replacement reserve funding in the 2021 and 2022 budget years, when we will no longer experience increases due to the conversion of hotel rooms.

INSURANCE DEDUCTIBLE

At the present time, we do not know how much the resort’s insurance claim for Hurricane Irma will be; therefore, we do not know how much our share of that claim will be. Not surprisingly, the size of the expected claim grew substantially during 2018 as the full scope of the damage became clearer. We do know, however, that we have enough money in the hurricane contingency reserve fund that we have built up over the years, and in our 2018 operating surplus, to cover what we will have to pay. We will report a final figure sometime next year.

COLLECTIONS AND FORECLOSURES

We anticipate that the rate of assessed maintenance fees that we will collect this year will be about 95%, which is about the average over the last several years. We worried that the lack of occupancy this year would reduce the collection rate but this did not happen, perhaps because owners were able to use their StarOptions at other resorts or to bank them for future use at St. John or elsewhere. While 95% is a good rate, owners who pay have to make up the other 5%, so we prevent delinquent owners from using their unit weeks, place a lien on their property and ultimately foreclose on it so that the unit weeks can be sold to owners who will pay their fair share. We have authorized our attorneys to commence foreclosure proceedings against many of the owners who are currently delinquent and locked out. We urge all owners to pay maintenance fees on time and not to suffer lock-outs, liens and foreclosures.

As a result of foreclosures, we currently own 28 unit weeks and 9 fractional interests that are unencumbered by mortgages. A contract we signed with the developer (which is now Marriott Vacations Worldwide, successor to Starwood and ILG) requires us to offer the interests first to the developer. We have offered the developer the opportunity to acquire all of those interests (but not to cherry-pick among them). The offer is being considered. If the developer decides not to acquire all of our interests, we will offer them to current owners at bargain-basement prices in a special sale, as we have done twice before.

LEAVE THE AIR CONDITIONER ON!

We now have new air conditioners and ductwork in all of our units. The equipment was custom-made and specially designed to reduce the humidity and thereby to prevent mold growth in the units. But the humidity control can’t work if the air conditioning is off or the patio doors are open. Turning off the air conditioning when you leave the unit or opening the windows at night may seem desirable from the point of view of energy conservation, but such measures can actually cause damage in the units. Therefore, we ask all owners to refrain from turning off the air conditioning or leaving any doors or windows open. You may, of course, raise the temperature if your unit is too cold; so long as the air conditioner is on, it won’t allow you to turn it up so high as to be problematic.

BANKED 2018 STAROPTIONS

Many of you banked some or all of the StarOptions that were associated with your 2018 Virgin Grand ownership. If you look at your account(s) on the Vistana Dashboard, you may see that these StarOptions appear to expire at the end of 2020. However, banked Virgin Grand 2018 StarOptions actually expire at the end of 2021. The 2020 expiration date on the Vistana website is an error caused by the fact that the computer system has not yet been updated. We have been assured that a correction will be made before the 2020 Use Year ends.

NEXT MEETING

The next Board meeting will take place on the property, immediately following the Annual Meeting on March 4. We hope to see some of you there in person.

Your owner-elected representatives,
Larry Pelletier
larrypelletierx@gmail.com
Philip G. Schrag
phil.schrag@gmail.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomandrobin

We arrive tomorrow on St John.....We are so looking forward to getting back to our favorite island.


----------



## DavidnRobin

tomandrobin said:


> We arrive tomorrow on St John.....We are so looking forward to getting back to our favorite island.



Hi Tom - Please let us know your opinions.  I worry too much out there in the social media is biased as some of the local economy appears to be hurting.
It will be great to be on emptier beaches (from photos I have seen).
We are looking forward to June.
Enjoy!


----------



## DavidnRobin

NOTE TO VGV OWNERS
We are about to be hit with a 5.6% MF hike
(regardless how much time span is used for comparison).
Add in the BS $25/day ‘environmental fee’ and that we pay our USVI Property Taxes separately - surprised that there are not more delinquencies. Although I suspect it will increase dramatically (especially for low season villas) for 2019.

It is true that MFs have stayed relatively flat since 2012 (but they skyrocketed before that...)
I think (still) that the disproportionate cost for VGV in regards to the entire resort (based on changing # of doors) is UNFAIR!
Especially when the FlatLanders have been up using our pool areas when they do not pay for VGV pool areas between 31-32 and 33-34 - only VGV owners do.


----------



## DavidnRobin

tomandrobin said:


> We arrive tomorrow on St John.....We are so looking forward to getting back to our favorite island.



From FB:
Anyone who is on island should come to Cruz Bay tomorrow and watch, partake, eat, drink and celebrate at CHAOTIC KAYAK! First race is at 11:00am! The RAFFLE packages range from $200 -$3000!!! And most importantly we are raising funds to get well deserving Wounded warriors to St John.  Thank you Tom Larson for asking me to be part of this wonderful event again!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime

That is a high increase given how expensive the WSJ VGV MFs are already excluding the property taxes and daily tax especially for pool villas. I wonder if Vistana/Marriott is raising MFs a lot to try to get owners to sell so they can exercise ROFR and get inventory into the destinations points pool. I have noticed that resale prices are falling on WSJ and with this price increase, this may encourage more people to sell. I also notice many owners renting for the same or less the MFs on Redweek. This convinced me not to buy yet and use my SOs to stay there in 2019 instead.


----------



## dioxide45

TravelTime said:


> That is a high increase given how expensive the WSJ VGV MFs are already excluding the property taxes and daily tax especially for pool villas. I wonder if Vistana/Marriott is raising MFs a lot to try to get owners to sell so they can exercise ROFR and get inventory into the destinations points pool. I have noticed that resale prices are falling on WSJ and with this price increase, this may encourage more people to sell. I also notice many owners renting for the same or less the MFs on Redweek. This convinced me not to buy yet and use my SOs to stay there in 2019 instead.


There is no ROFR at WSJ. Same is true over at the Marriott's Frenchman's Cove. Though they could be hoping to get some give backs? I still don't think that Vistana is offering any king of deedback/giveback/buyback program.


----------



## TravelTime

dioxide45 said:


> There is no ROFR at WSJ. Same is true over at the Marriott's Frenchman's Cove. Though they could be hoping to get some give backs? I still don't think that Vistana is offering any king of deedback/giveback/buyback program.




I guess they are trying to cover their hurricane costs.


----------



## DavidnRobin

TravelTime said:


> I guess they are trying to cover their hurricane costs.



The ROFR has never existed for WSJ.
They offered to buy back my WSJ weeks during our Nanea Sales presentation at ~$16K each.

The VGV HOA has taken back deeds and resold 3 times since around 2009.
They were first to do so.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

dioxide45 said:


> There is no ROFR at WSJ. Same is true over at the Marriott's Frenchman's Cove. Though they could be hoping to get some give backs? I still don't think that Vistana is offering any king of deedback/giveback/buyback program.


Is that set in stone so that Marriott will be unable to change that?


----------



## dioxide45

DavidnRobin said:


> The ROFR has always existed for WSJ.


So is this sticky incorrect?


----------



## DavidnRobin

dioxide45 said:


> So is this sticky incorrect?



Oops - I meant never had ROFR of course...
I will correct


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexadeparis

The rofr (or lack of it) would be in the original declaration and therefore could only be changed by voting, and probably only by an overwhelming majority vote, at that, depending on what the declaration says.


----------



## dioxide45

alexadeparis said:


> The rofr (or lack of it) would be in the original declaration and therefore could only be changed by voting, and probably only by an overwhelming majority vote, at that, depending on what the declaration says.


Even with that, I think the lack of ROFR is either a rule or law in the USVI. They simply can't add it even if they wanted to.


----------



## cubigbird

in STT now, and it appears that Gov Mapp has lost the run off election to Bryan.  I wonder if we will see any change in legislation that affects timeshares, especially the $25/nt money grab???


----------



## TravelTime

I absolutely hate the term “money grab.”


----------



## Theiggy

So what are 2019 maintenance fees at VGV? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubigbird

TravelTime said:


> I absolutely hate the term “money grab.”



You may hate the term but it is what it is.


----------



## TravelTime

cubigbird said:


> You may hate the term but it is what it is.



I do not like taxes either but I do not mind supporting the beautiful tourist destinations I visit with $25 a day.


----------



## DavidnRobin

TravelTime said:


> I do not like taxes either but I do not mind supporting the beautiful tourist destinations I visit with $25 a day.



That is not the point. We already pay Property Taxes (at least I do) which are already quite high, and should cover all costs - not some arbitrary MONEY GRAB.
It is suppose to be an ‘environmental fee’ - yet, it is same fee for 4 person and 12 person villa. It will not survive courts IMO.
Glad you like spending my money...

btw - didn’t you post about Disney Aulani wasting money with dollar mailers?
$ = $


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime

DavidnRobin said:


> That is not the point. We already pay Property Taxes (at least I do) which are already quite high, and should cover all costs - not some arbitrary MONEY GRAB.
> It is suppose to be an ‘environmental fee’ - yet, it is same fee for 4 person and 12 person villa. It will not survive courts IMO.
> Glad you like spending my money...
> 
> btw - didn’t you post about Disney Aulani wasting money with dollar mailers?
> $ = $
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, that is a corporate waste of money. I was not complaining about the Aulani mailer as much as pointing it out. Personally, I enjoy the Disney mail, as I mentioned.

I am not super concerned about $25 a day. But if it gets repealed that is great too.

I just hate the term money grab. In the end, someone has to pay for the things the USVI needs.

Hawaii also has a $25 a day tax on top of property taxes.


----------



## controller1

TravelTime said:


> Hawaii also has a $25 a day tax on top of property taxes.



?? Where is this paid and what is it called?  If it is the transient stay tax, that is approximately $6-$10 per day in Maui.


----------



## TravelTime

controller1 said:


> ?? Where is this paid and what is it called?  If it is the transient stay tax, that is approximately $6-$10 per day in Maui.



When you check out


----------



## controller1

TravelTime said:


> When you check out



But if you are talking about the transient accommodation tax, it is not $25/day as you stated.


----------



## TravelTime

controller1 said:


> But if you are talking about the transient accommodation tax, it is not $25/day as you stated.



It might be more actually for the average vacationer. https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...-hawaii-hotel-stays-could-soon-cost-even-more


----------



## controller1

TravelTime said:


> It might be more actually for the average vacationer. https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...-hawaii-hotel-stays-could-soon-cost-even-more



True, but we were discussing in context of a timeshare not a hotel.  But yes, even though it is not a burden for me to pay I feel that I'm paying a tax to use what I already own.


----------



## TravelTime

controller1 said:


> True, but we were discussing in context of a timeshare not a hotel.  But yes, even though it is not a burden for me to pay I feel that I'm paying a tax to use what I already own.



I agree with you. It is not a burden. However, we are tourists using other people’s land. We need to be sensitive to that. It is quite normal to overtax tourists. If we can afford it, perhaps we should not complain about petty taxes. My true issues are with California state taxes and US federal taxes, which I believe are really unfair. Also with government spending, which is a disaster. I am not going to worry about $25 a day for 7-14 days a year. Peanuts. If it is too much, it is time to sell your $2600-$3200 a week timeshare.


----------



## okwiater

@TravelTime, would you be okay with the government charging you $25 per night to sleep in your own bed at home in California? This so-called environmental fee is really no different.

If the government needs revenue to fund its programs or maintain the land, it should do so through equitable taxation rather than through arbitrary targeting of people — based solely on their ability and propensity to organize against it — with BS fees.


----------



## TravelTime

okwiater said:


> @TravelTime, would you be okay with the government charging you $25 per night to sleep in your own bed at home in California? This so-called environmental fee is really no different.
> 
> If the government needs revenue to fund its programs or maintain the land, it should do so through equitable taxation rather than through arbitrary targeting of people — based solely on their ability and propensity to organize against it — with BS fees.



I am not okay with the crazy taxes that the California state and the USA government charges me now. All I am saying is $25 a day is peanuts compared to what we pay now. I wish people would get this outraged about state and federal income taxes. Maybe then we would have an accountable government. People seem to worry about peanuts and not the meat.


----------



## TravelTime

Hey, at least California does not have a $25 a day hotel/timeshare tax! Come to California for vacation. LOL


----------



## dioxide45

TravelTime said:


> Also with government spending, which is a disaster.


I suspect the USVI has the same problems with gov't spending as state and federal governments.


----------



## cubigbird

dioxide45 said:


> I suspect the USVI has the same problems with gov't spending as state and federal governments.



They do.  If you read Bryan's election platform it addresses just that.  Looks like Mapp is out on one of the basis of trying to better the island's finances.  Doesn't look like finances were well managed while he was in office.  It's probably that the $25/nt fee came about as a result to try to bridge that gap.  I just hope they repeal it.  Why bite the hand that feeds you??  On another note, I am in STT over Thanksgiving, a major holiday, and the MFC timeshare is not at capacity.  I can't say the $25/nt is attracting tourism.  I can honestly say, because of this nightly fee, I have actually spent less $$ out in town, due to having to pay the fee.  Like others, I am able to pay it as well, but I still have to be sensible and control my spending.


----------



## tomandrobin

DavidnRobin said:


> Hi Tom - Please let us know your opinions.  I worry too much out there in the social media is biased as some of the local economy appears to be hurting.
> It will be great to be on emptier beaches (from photos I have seen).
> We are looking forward to June.
> Enjoy!



Got back last night , we had a great and relaxing vacation!

The economy is hurting. The Westin and Caneel Bay closures are a huge impact on the island economy. I was stunned the first few days by the low crowds, which was ironic because locals we talked to were happy to crowds picking up. For example, we went to 362 twice to sit at the bar to watch the sunset. First time, we were there for 2.5 hours and in that time span there were only 6 customers (counting us) upstairs. The second time, we were there for around 2 hours and there were 8 customers. 

Beaches have less people, but there is less beach and a lot less shade. Having less beach area and less shade means that people are on top each of each other. We are early beach people, normally arriving by 9am, and getting our choice beach location and shade. Several of the days, we literally had people setup on both sides of us, so close that we had to walk around their gear/chairs to get to our stuff. Casual observers would have thought we were all friends. 

The island is recovering, there is green almost everywhere. The beaches are a mess when compared to before the hurricanes. Shade is a premium. Beach erosion is quite noticeable at several of the beaches. Facilities are little to none existent. We snorkeled every day but one. The damage off the beaches is pretty bad in my opinion. Maho is still my favorite beach day. Trunk Bay and Francis were our most disappointing. Cinnamon is a huge mess and needs a bulldozer to clear it out and clean it up. 

Any specific questions, let me know. 

Oh....Heard that the owners of Longboard were going to be paring up with Westin for running "something" down at the pool area. Consider it a rumor since I had not heard anything otherwise. 

Also, we did ride up the the Westin to see what we could. The lower sections look great, except down around the pool. The hillside had a lot of activity going on, lot of trailers along the road going up the hill. Looking into the resort and not seeing the check-in lobby was wierd.....just a empty space.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Thanks so much for the update.
What I heard... bring beach umbrella for shade
LOL
Going to take a while for beaches to recovery. The reefs - considering that hard coral grows a width of dime per year. Sad.
I hear sharks have taken to eating Lion Fish in the Caribbean - hope that is true.
June Soon Come.
Hope all is well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sachia007

Tom,

I can't remember... do you rent your car on STT or STJ? Any news on car ferries and how packed they are? 

We will be there in Feb. and we are still planning on renting on STT and bring over... hope it's a good idea!!!


----------



## SandyPGravel

sachia007 said:


> Tom,
> 
> I can't remember... do you rent your car on STT or STJ? Any news on car ferries and how packed they are?
> 
> We will be there in Feb. and we are still planning on renting on STT and bring over... hope it's a good idea!!!



+1 We're there the first week of March though.  (I have our vehicle reserved through Amalie, but will cancel if I need to.)


----------



## DavidnRobin

We have rented on STT (Amalie) for years, but we will probably rent in STJ this June. The Local Folk need the car barges for transport of building materials (etc), and could use the support more locally.  Although Amalie/Barge makes it so easy. 
Hi Jenn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomandrobin

We 


sachia007 said:


> Tom,
> 
> I can't remember... do you rent your car on STT or STJ? Any news on car ferries and how packed they are?
> 
> We will be there in Feb. and we are still planning on renting on STT and bring over... hope it's a good idea!!!



We rented on St John this time because of the unreliable ferry schedule. Ferries were packed from what I saw. All the rental agencies have brand new cars.


----------



## DavidnRobin

The USVI increased the allotment of Rental Vehicles for STJ before H.Irma.
That is why there are so many new looking ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomandrobin

One thing I did like about renting on STJ is we were allowed to park on their lot when in town. Parking is such the premium.


----------



## TravelTime

DavidnRobin said:


> NOTE TO VGV OWNERS
> We are about to be hit with a 5.6% MF hike
> (regardless how much time span is used for comparison).
> Add in the BS $25/day ‘environmental fee’ and that we pay our USVI Property Taxes separately - surprised that there are not more delinquencies. Although I suspect it will increase dramatically (especially for low season villas) for 2019.
> 
> It is true that MFs have stayed relatively flat since 2012 (but they skyrocketed before that...)
> I think (still) that the disproportionate cost for VGV in regards to the entire resort (based on changing # of doors) is UNFAIR!
> Especially when the FlatLanders have been up using our pool areas when they do not pay for VGV pool areas between 31-32 and 33-34 - only VGV owners do.



I just re-read the HOA letter and it says 2.8% per year for the next 2 years. Most hotel branded timeshare MFs are increasing 2-5%+ in 2019. As an aside, Disney is increasing by a lot more than that. I got confused when I first read your post and I thought you meant 5.6% in 2019. This increase is a lot given than WSJ already has high MFs, but not nearly as bad as if they were doing 5.6% in one year. This actually changes my opinion on some of my prior posts about WSJ.


----------



## dioxide45

DavidnRobin said:


> The USVI increased the allotment of Rental Vehicles for STJ before H.Irma.
> That is why there are so many new looking ones.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also suspect that many of the ones that they already had were destroyed or damaged beyond repair.


----------



## DavidnRobin

TravelTime said:


> I just re-read the HOA letter and it says 2.8% per year for the next 2 years. Most hotel branded timeshare MFs are increasing 2-5%+ in 2019. As an aside, Disney is increasing by a lot more than that. I got confused when I first read your post and I thought you meant 5.6% in 2019. This increase is a lot given than WSJ already has high MFs, but not nearly as bad as if they were doing 5.6% in one year. This actually changes my opinion on some of my prior posts about WSJ.



Perhaps you should take time to look over VGV MF history. And Refurbushing costs. And USVI Fee. And PropTax...
And unfair division of WSJ (entire) resort costs...

Since Bob/Phil came aboard - MFs have been flat (since 2012 iirc).  That 2.8%/yr x 2 years (5.6%) is projected - I was just letting Owners to prepare for a 5.6% increase (at a minimum... IMO).



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

dioxide45 said:


> I also suspect that many of the ones that they already had were destroyed or damaged beyond repair.



True - the large availability may also be due to lack of visitors. I wonder how many were flood damaged. I haven’t read anything about how rental fleets held up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

tomandrobin said:


> One thing I did like about renting on STJ is we were allowed to park on their lot when in town. Parking is such the premium.



That would be nice - so much parking has been taken away over the years. 
My first experience with renting on STJ (2006) was not good - one reason we went with AmalieCar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime

DavidnRobin said:


> Perhaps you should take time to look over VGV MF history. And Refurbushing costs. And USVI Fee. And PropTax...
> And unfair division of WSJ (entire) resort costs...
> 
> Since Bob/Phil came aboard - MFs have been flat (since 2012 iirc).  That 2.8%/yr x 2 years (5.6%) is projected - I was just letting Owners to prepare for a 5.6% increase (at a minimum... IMO).
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I know WSJ esp VGV is expensive. I have been trying to keep up with as much as possible to decide if I want to own there or just take what I can get with StarOptions. I saw a week I like in B33 but it is a low season annual week that does not come with a lot of SOs relative to the MFs. I already have that same week reserved with SOs for next year so I will wait and see.


----------



## tomandrobin

DavidnRobin said:


> True - the large availability may also be due to lack of visitors. I wonder how many were flood damaged. I haven’t read anything about how rental fleets held up.[/QUOT


All the fleets looked brand new to me. My jeep still had plastic on it.


----------



## sachia007

For those renting at Amalie, what is the benefit over booking at airport? Do they pick you up at airport and drop you off after your rental period?
Is it the Budget in Amalie that we're talking about?


----------



## DavidnRobin

sachia007 said:


> For those renting at Amalie, what is the benefit over booking at airport? Do they pick you up at airport and drop you off after your rental period?
> Is it the Budget in Amalie that we're talking about?



AmalieCar rents space at the first Hotel (Emerald something? very close - walkable) down the road - they pick you up at STT Luggage area (they know your flight # therefore they know when you land...) - they usually take the Driver down to Lot (while others wait for Luggage (and buy cheap alcohol, or have free rum shots) - and you go from there. That involves swinging back to STT to pick up others/luggage - but it is close - so less hassle than transferring at STT.

Never used Budget - Budget is on-site. AmalieCar fleet are always new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theiggy

Just to add to previous post, I have heard lately that Budget never has enough cars, even if you reserve in advance. When I was in St. Thomas this summer I rented a Jeep from L&L Jeep. They were great, picked us up from airport and dropped us there. You can take their jeeps to STJ too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomandrobin

Former Westin Lobby




The iconic tree at the Westin entrance


----------



## tomandrobin

Caneel


----------



## tomandrobin

Maho


----------



## tomandrobin

Trunk


----------



## tomandrobin

Maho from the other end (East)


----------



## tomandrobin

Joe's Rum Hut, Beach Bar and Waterfront Bistro area


----------



## tomandrobin




----------



## tomandrobin

Hawknest


----------



## tomandrobin

Cinnamon


----------



## tomandrobin

Maho


----------



## tomandrobin

The low area before you get to Annaberg is all dead


----------



## DavidnRobin

Thanks for the photos.
So sad to see over 1 year later.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomandrobin

We saw lots of Donkeys every day of the trip and a few deer.


----------



## bobpark56

Has anyone yet received 2019 maintenance fee statements for WSJ?


----------



## alexadeparis

Did you hear any of the locals talking about the three donkeys and a dog that were shot over the weekend?


----------



## Theiggy

alexadeparis said:


> Did you hear any of the locals talking about the three donkeys and a dog that were shot over the weekend?



I saw that on a Facebook group. So upsetting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

bobpark56 said:


> Has anyone yet received 2019 maintenance fee statements for WSJ?



USPS informed delivery shows I should receive my SVV bill today, but nothing from WSJ yet.


----------



## DavidnRobin

alexadeparis said:


> Did you hear any of the locals talking about the three donkeys and a dog that were shot over the weekend?



Sadly.
Two donkeys - one was pregnant.
Dog was suffocated with plastic bag and left at ACC.
I hope they catch this Psychopath soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCsun

Tom and Robin,
Thank you so much for all the great pictures and many suggestions.    There is always a certain feel of adventure when we go to St. John, which is part of it's charm.  Thanks to your detailed insight of what is happening on the island, we are looking forward to our annual family vacation in April.
Pam


----------



## tomandrobin

OCsun said:


> Tom and Robin,
> Thank you so much for all the great pictures and many suggestions.    There is always a certain feel of adventure when we go to St. John, which is part of it's charm.  Thanks to your detailed insight of what is happening on the island, we are looking forward to our annual family vacation in April.
> Pam



Pam

We had a great time and I am sure you will too. Once the Westin is open, the island will feel more "normal" with tourists on the island. The vegetation damage will take time.....3-5 years from now the trees will be doing so much better. I am not sure of the timetable for beaches like Cinnamon and Trunk, which needs the National Park Service to rebuild. By April. all the Cruz Bay waterfront shops will be done and open. 

Tom


----------



## bonsai27

bobpark56 said:


> Has anyone yet received 2019 maintenance fee statements for WSJ?



Nothing in WA area.   Has anyone see or heard anything about opening on time?   January or February?   Kept my week in April but still uncertain.  

Any updates?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NNerland

The Bay Vista Statements and Assessments are up on the website

3 Bedroom Bay Vista Annual -  $2763.81
3 Bedroom Bay Vista Bi-Annual (odd) - $1381.90

Overall an increase of $255.66/unit week a 12.4% increase compared to 2017 (final year before hurricane) -- Ouch, along with the $25/day tax (means 1 week x 7 x 25 - $175) means $425/year increase

Insurance Expense +$59 (expected)
Front Office Wages +58.30 - driven by allocation changes of hotel conversion (# of doors)
Housekeeping Wages +45.64 - driven by higher occupancy along with wage and benefit increases 
Bad Deb Expense +$28 - increase in provision for non-paying accounts projected with hurricane
Engineering Wages $+28 - reflects in-house pool maintenance services along with merit increases

Additional notes - Sunset Bay has metal roofs to better withstand hurricanes.  As you can recall they were trashed compared to other buildings.  Can't believe they didn't think of this earlier...but not my phase of concern.


----------



## Helios

Pool Villas $2,928.43


----------



## Helios

Sunset 2BR $3,167.77


----------



## DavidnRobin

WSJ-VGV 2019 MFs just showed up online - they were not listed earlier today.
Due January 8th.

2Bd TH $2440.33
(2017: $2310.07)
5.54% increase as expected (over this 2 year period)

2016: $2332
2015: $2368
2014: $2383
2013: $2406
2012: $2449

So... about same MFs as 7 years ago.


----------



## NNerland

*$2,456.38 Coral Vista - 2 Bedroom*
*Was pleasantly surprised on this one, was anticipating more like Sunset Bay*


----------



## schafercpa

Bay Vista - 2BR - $2,282.88

2017                - $2,041.45
2016                - $2,021.52 
2015                - $2,011.88
2014                - $1,971.67
2013                - $1,925.84


----------



## DavidnRobin

schafercpa said:


> Bay Vista - 2BR - $2,282.88
> 
> 2017                - $2,041.45
> 2016                - $2,021.52
> 2015                - $2,011.88
> 2014                - $1,971.67
> 2013                - $1,925.84



11.8% 2017 to 2019


----------



## DavidnRobin

NNerland said:


> *$2,456.38 Coral Vista - 2 Bedroom*
> *Was pleasantly surprised on this one, was anticipating more like Sunset Bay*



It would be good to know what the 2017 comparison would be?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubigbird

With the reopening just around the corner, do we know what buildings are going to be open and what is still down and when those would reopen??

On a side note, I still have not yet received my WSJ SB MF notice yet....


----------



## SandyPGravel

cubigbird said:


> On a side note, I still have not yet received my WSJ SB MF notice yet....



+1 or VGV MF statement (Or should I have said -1  ).  But I never received my tax bill either...


----------



## Henry M.

I just got an e-mail that the resort is opening in January:

Quote: 

We couldn’t be more excited to reopen The Westin St. John Resort Villas in January after undergoing restoration to repair damage caused by Hurricanes Irma and Maria in September 2017. While the resort will reopen Jan. 4, 2019, there will be ongoing recovery through May. 

Before we welcome Owners and Guests back, we want you to know about some important changes to the resort: 

*Check-in:* To enhance your arrival time there are now three check-in facilities for your convenience. You may choose to check in at the Westin® reception lounge at the airport on St. Thomas, and if you have registered for the Westin Ferry, the staff will accept your bags and transport them directly to the resort. In addition, the new dockside Westin Waterfront Desk has been installed for seamless check-in, while a facility has been added to the first floor of the administrative building (formerly where the gift shop was located). The former reception area is being converted to an open-air sun terrace with umbrellas, tables and chairs, and Wi-Fi. The terrace is anticipated to open late January.
*Private Westin Ferry:* We invite you to utilize the beautiful new private Westin Ferry and enjoy the exclusive services that come with it, including unlimited trips to and from St. Thomas for shopping and exploring, and air-conditioned transportation (with Wi-Fi) from the airport to the Red Hook ferry dock directly to the private Westin dock. Click here for ferry prices and times. 
*Amenities:* The main pool and lower Iguana pool will reopen in January; the upper Iguana pool will reopen when buildings 33 and 34 become available for occupancy in May 2019. Please note that the Iguana pools are ONLY available to registered Guests and Virgin Grand Owners who are currently staying in the Virgin Grand phase. The tennis courts will reopen April 30, 2019, with two of the courts converted into one multi-use court. All water sports amenities will also be available. Non-motorized water sport activities are complimentary (fees apply for snorkel gear).
*Dining:* Snorkels Bar & Grill will be the only operational restaurant when the resort opens, offering daily breakfast, lunch and dinner. The Marketplace at Great Cruz Bay is going away and Mango Deli will reopen in its former location, offering breakfast sandwiches, light fare and sundries. A new restaurant will open later in the year in the space formerly known as Lemongrass. If you prefer to prepare meals in your villa, the local markets are fully stocked or you may utilize the grocery pre-stock from Mango Deli. 
*Transportation:* Both taxi service and car rentals are available on St. John and at the resort. If you plan to rent a car, we recommend that you do it on St. John as the car barges running between St. Thomas and St. John are fewer and smaller than prior to the storm. Wait times may be more than two hours to board the car barge, especially during the peak periods of travel.
*Additional Bedding: *To accommodate extra Guests there are sleeper sofas in all villas, however, rollaway beds are no longer available.

To provide a smooth, quick and easy check-in experience for you, please fill out and submit our Diamond Lane pre-arrival form at least seven days prior to your arrival date. 

While visitors are being welcomed to the island, there are still some services that are not fully restored. The on-island medical clinic is still closed and the hospital on St. Thomas operates in a very limited capacity. If you have medical concerns, we recommend subscribing to an air ambulance evacuation service. Contact Owner Services for the names of independent providers. 

The support we have received from Owners during this time has been overwhelming and we can’t wait to get back to what we do best: providing unforgettable vacations. 

Sincerely, 




Sam Hugli
General Manager


----------



## tomandrobin

*2019 pricing for the Westin Ferry*


Adult: $120 round trip
Youth (ages 4-17): $90 round trip
Children (3 and under): complimentary
_Prices subject to change without notice. Note that the Owner discount is available for two adults per Owner reservation._

The private taxi and ferry operate on set schedules. While waiting, you are invited to relax in the Westin Airport Lounge.

* Westin Ferry Schedule*

*FERRY DEPARTURE TIMES*

*DEPART WESTIN DOCK* *DEPART RED HOOK*
5:15 a.m. 6:00 a.m.
7:00 a.m. 7:30 a.m.
8:00 a.m. 8:30 a.m.
11:00 a.m. 2:15 p.m.
3:15 p.m. 4:15 p.m.
4:45 p.m. 5:30 p.m.
6:15 p.m. 7:15 p.m.
8:45 p.m. 10:45 p.m.
11:40 p.m.


----------



## SandyPGravel

Just received notification from my CC that my VGV tax bill payment went through...wow that's island time for ya!


----------



## sachia007

SandyPGravel said:


> Just received notification from my CC that my VGV tax bill payment went through...wow that's island time for ya!



When did you pay it with the credit card? Online or did you mail in the slip?

I have not rec'd my MF statement (and never got tax bill either) - can someone tell me when MF bill due - can we do online?


----------



## SandyPGravel

sachia007 said:


> When did you pay it with the credit card? Online or did you mail in the slip?
> 
> I have not rec'd my MF statement (and never got tax bill either) - can someone tell me when MF bill due - can we do online?



Mailed in the slip to avoid the bogus late fee.  (But mailing it with certified delivery/returned signature ended up costing the equivalent of the late fee)  
Same situation here, haven't/didn't receive either...
You can see the MF statement in the dashboard of the VSE page.  Click Dashboard/Ownership Information/Maintenance Fee Details & Statements


----------



## tperleberg

NNerland said:


> *$2,456.38 Coral Vista - 2 Bedroom*
> *Was pleasantly surprised on this one, was anticipating more like Sunset Bay*




My Coral Vista- 2 bedroom was $1,847.55

2017- $1,808.82


----------



## DavidnRobin

On Vistana.com

THE WESTIN ST. JOHN RESORT VILLAS IS NOW ACCEPTING RESERVATIONS FOR ARRIVALS BEGINNING JANUARY 4, 2019.

Progress in paradise: this beautiful Caribbean resort has been rebuilding, and will be back soon and ready to enjoy.

The Westin St. John Resort Villas is happy to welcome Owners and Guests back to beautiful St. John. Many repairs and updates have been made — with more currently ongoing — to bring back this slice of Caribbean paradise. Some things will be restored, while others have even been improved upon or are brand new.

FASTER, EASIER ARRIVAL AND DEPARTURE
New ferry and van transportation options for more comfortable, quicker rides and more frequent departures
New dockside Westin Waterfront Desk for seamless, time-saving check-in and check-out while Guests wait for their ferry
Taxi service and car rentals will be available

RESORT IMPROVEMENTS AND UPDATES
New balconies added to Studio villas in the Coral Vista phase
All villas feature brand-new furniture and Westin Heavenly Showers
Buildings in the Sunset Bay phase will have new metal roofs, improving storm sustainability and insulation
Internet, television and door lock upgrades are underway
Landscape is growing back well, with much of it newly-planted

GUEST FAVORITES AND DINING
Snorkles Bar & Grill will be open as well as Mango Deli, the resort’s on-the-go marketplace, and a new food and beverage concept slated for opening in 2019.
In-room grocery deliveries and pre-stock will be available
The quarter-acre resort pool and private white-sand beach are ready to enjoy
Island tours and excursions, non-motorized water sports equipment use, and resort activities will be available just as before
The WestinWORKOUT Fitness Studio is loaded with brand-new equipment, including a TRX strength-training station
The Spa and Westin Family Kids Club will be operational as before

Discover St. John for the first time, or return home to your favorite island paradise, beginning January 4, 2019.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjm1

Where can I find a resort map for WSJ? I have searched but seem to find one.

Thank you.

Mike


----------



## KACTravels

mjm1 said:


> Where can I find a resort map for WSJ? I have searched but seem to find one.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Mike



Here is the current map on Vistana


----------



## mjm1

KACTravels said:


> Here is the current map on Vistana



Thank you.


----------



## alexadeparis

This will of course be revised because there is no lobby or knox and Ollie’s anymore


----------



## SandyPGravel

sachia007 said:


> When did you pay it with the credit card? Online or did you mail in the slip?
> 
> I have not rec'd my MF statement (and never got tax bill either) - can someone tell me when MF bill due - can we do online?



MF bill is arriving today according to USPS informed delivery digest...


----------



## DavidnRobin

In Bargain section...

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/free-westin-st-john-2br-hillside-week-32.283566/

Great deal for someone looking for summer week in paradise (beaten, but not unbowed...)


----------



## LisaH

What is the link to check for WSJ tax payment information?


----------



## DavidnRobin

LisaH said:


> What is the link to check for WSJ tax payment information?



https://propertytax.vi.gov/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaH

Thank you! Just paid the bill. Have to call because the website is not working.
BTW, I've never received this year's bill.


----------



## SandyPGravel

WSJ reopens tomorrow (1/4/19) any Tuggers going to be there??  We arrive on March 1!! Can't wait.


----------



## sachia007

Either DaveandRobin or TomandRobin posted a while ago how one would find the person who uses the same WJS unit the week before we use our week. Something about the numbers posted on the tax bill?

Anyone know how to do this? We have a week 8 Sunday check in and in a few years (2022) that will be President's week. I work for a school in the N.East and we get the week after President's day off. I'd love to contact the owner and see if they'd be able to switch that week with us. 

Any help appreciated.


----------



## SandyPGravel

Link to Pix of the reopened WSJ  

http://newsofstjohn.com/2019/01/04/the-westin-reopens-today/


----------



## Maui_ed

SandyPGravel said:


> Link to Pix of the reopened WSJ
> 
> http://newsofstjohn.com/2019/01/04/the-westin-reopens-today/


Not a WSJ visitor, but am still glad to see that the island, and WSJ, are recovering and returning to the way things were before the devastation.


----------



## DavidnRobin

sachia007 said:


> Either DaveandRobin or TomandRobin posted a while ago how one would find the person who uses the same WJS unit the week before we use our week. Something about the numbers posted on the tax bill?
> 
> Anyone know how to do this? We have a week 8 Sunday check in and in a few years (2022) that will be President's week. I work for a school in the N.East and we get the week after President's day off. I'd love to contact the owner and see if they'd be able to switch that week with us.
> 
> Any help appreciated.



It was a while ago, and had to some sleuthing.
Find your Parcel Number (Tax Bill?) - the PN should end in 2 letters (e.g.
xxxxx-CD).
To find adjacent weeks - search for xxxxx-CC and xxxxx-CE using the parcel finder (?) on the USVI site.  Could be same site as searching for Prop Tax (?).
Be aware that often the Name or other info is missing from the listings.

I was lucky in that I had their LLC name, State and County and was able to find them on a google search.
I asked them if they ever wanted to sell their 2nd week (same villa), then to contact me which they did a few years later.  

I was also in communication with them about maintenance issues (that started the original WSJ thread). We even offered to buy a new sleeper/sofa as it was in deplorable condition, but then the refurbishment went thru.
(that lead to the infamous ‘lawsuit’, and the election of Bob/Phil).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

Not sure if link will go thru - news story on WSJ opening

https://www.facebook.com/216216015879384/posts/343091109858540/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kastis

Hi, 
We own 1 bedroom at Virgin Grand, week 18. Bought 2017 from owner. Our MF went from 770$ for 2017 to 1554$ for 2018 ( I excluding reserves replacement).
Could anybody explain such increase ?

thanks


----------



## cubigbird

kastis said:


> Hi,
> We own 1 bedroom at Virgin Grand, week 18. Bought 2017 from owner. Our MF went from 770$ for 2017 to 1554$ for 2018 ( I excluding reserves replacement).
> Could anybody explain such increase ?
> 
> thanks


I believe the maintenance fees were cut in half while the resort was down due to the hurricane.  What you are seeing is a return to the normal fee.


----------



## DavidnRobin

cubigbird said:


> I believe the maintenance fees were cut in half while the resort was down due to the hurricane.  What you are seeing is a return to the normal fee.



Correct - compare to 2017 and not to 2018.  2018 MFs were reduced (~65% iirc) due to the resort being closed. 

I used our 2018 WSJ SOs to stay for 17 nites in a 1Bd at WPORV last June.
I think it ended up costing ~$110/nite total (bargain).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

kastis said:


> Hi,
> We own 1 bedroom at Virgin Grand, week 18. Bought 2017 from owner. Our MF went from 770$ for 2017 to 1554$ for 2018 ( I excluding reserves replacement).
> Could anybody explain such increase ?
> 
> thanks



See above...
Who got the 2018 SOs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

kastis said:


> Hi,
> We own 1 bedroom at Virgin Grand, week 18. Bought 2017 from owner. Our MF went from 770$ for 2017 to 1554$ for 2018 ( I excluding reserves replacement).
> Could anybody explain such increase ?
> 
> thanks


Did the seller disclose the 2016 MFs when selling or just the 2017 fees? Possibly sounds like a shifty seller if they only disclosed the lower fees from 2017 and not that they had been reduced for one year only because of the hurricane and the resort being closed.


----------



## kastis

thank you, I actually bought in 2016, first year usage in 2017.


----------



## tammymacb

Well, I'm thankful I checked TUG today. I never paid my taxes because I also never got a bill. I went to the tax site and can see the amount but can't see a way to pay them online. Every time I click around it freezes my computer... What's the best way to fix this. Also, I've been living in a new house for 4 years and they have yet to correct my address although I've mentioned it and changed the address every time I have paid a bill. Is there anyone in the office I might ask for who knows what they're doing?


----------



## SandyPGravel

tammymacb said:


> Well, I'm thankful I checked TUG today. I never paid my taxes because I also never got a bill. I went to the tax site and can see the amount but can't see a way to pay them online. Every time I click around it freezes my computer... What's the best way to fix this. Also, I've been living in a new house for 4 years and they have yet to correct my address although I've mentioned it and changed the address every time I have paid a bill. Is there anyone in the office I might ask for who knows what they're doing?



I would call the VI St John tax office:
Islandia Building
P.O. Box 447
St. John, V.I. 00831
Phone (340) 776-6737
Fax (340) 693-9916

Maybe talking to someone will get your address changed.    Good Luck!!  (I'm assuming you have tried to change the address online, sorry if I'm mistaken.)

I just went back and looked at the page I copied the above info from...It refers to the 2013 tax bills!!!  The link on the page goes to the correct spot for paying, but seriously no one has updated the page since 2013!!  http://ltg.gov.vi/office-of-the-tax-assessor-cadastral.html


----------



## TravelTime

kastis said:


> thank you, I actually bought in 2016, first year usage in 2017.



So was your 2017 MF only $770 or are you confusing it with the the year when MFs were reduced?


----------



## bobpark56

kastis said:


> thank you, I actually bought in 2016, first year usage in 2017.


Did Vistana give you a bankable HomeOptions credit for the 2017 and 2018 usage you missed? Sounds like they should have. We got ours, but we bought a few years ago.


----------



## GrayFal

has anyone purchased Medical evacuation insurance that WSJ is now recommending guests buy before their trip to the island? 

I have coverage thru my Chase Sapphire Reserve Card that I used to buy my airfare but friends are asking.  
Thx


----------



## LisaH

tammymacb said:


> Well, I'm thankful I checked TUG today. I never paid my taxes because I also never got a bill. I went to the tax site and can see the amount but can't see a way to pay them online. Every time I click around it freezes my computer... What's the best way to fix this. Also, I've been living in a new house for 4 years and they have yet to correct my address although I've mentioned it and changed the address every time I have paid a bill. Is there anyone in the office I might ask for who knows what they're doing?


Call the office ‭(340) 776-6737‬. They took my credit card info along with a copy of my driver’s license.


----------



## GrayFal

Info given by Vistana for air evacuation coverage. 
Second one does not seem to be correct 

Www.masaassist.com/vi

Www.aeromed.com

Www.medjetassist.com


----------



## LisaH

GrayFal said:


> has anyone purchased Medical evacuation insurance that WSJ is now recommending guests buy before their trip to the island?
> 
> I have coverage thru my Chase Sapphire Reserve Card that I used to buy my airfare but friends are asking.
> Thx


I have bought trip insurance from Alliance which includes medical evacuation. Not for WSJ but for cruises. Should be similar.


----------



## bobpark56

If you are from the U.S. and travel frequently or stay for extended periods or stay at multiple resorts and/or rentals, you might find one of GeoBlue's annual Trekker plans attractive. (Not sure this is available for folks from other countries.) If you are into your 80's check out the upper age limit.


----------



## islandguy

Now that WSJ has the ferry from Red Hook when you buy a round trip does that include the taxi from Red Hook to downtown for mid week travel.  In the past I had to pay taxi from sub station to downtown for mid week travel.  I realize the transfer to and from the airport is included in the normal package.


----------



## LisaH

Deleted...


----------



## Helios

For the 3BR pool owners out there, has anyone checked their reservations.  I got one emailed today and it says that building 43 villas have a max occupancy of 8, they used to say 10.  Did something change bacause of the storm?


----------



## sachia007

Has anyone ever left a message at the check in desk for a future guest (in my case, the next person who will occupy our unit)?

If so, do you know if the future guest received the message? I know people can mail items to this resort, but not sure about leaving personal notes.

BTW, Dave's directions to 'find' the person who owns the unit the week before/after your own is spot on. My problem is that these folks don't have an address... their address is the WSJ address.


----------



## controller1

sachia007 said:


> Has anyone ever left a message at the check in desk for a future guest (in my case, the next person who will occupy our unit)?
> 
> If so, do you know if the future guest received the message? I know people can mail items to this resort, but not sure about leaving personal notes.
> 
> BTW, Dave's directions to 'find' the person who owns the unit the week before/after your own is spot on. My problem is that these folks don't have an address... their address is the WSJ address.



Yes, I've had success but I also knew the name of the next guest.

Are you suggesting leaving a message to an unknown name?  If so, I highly doubt that would succeed.  In fact, I would consider it somewhat creepy.


----------



## sachia007

controller1 said:


> Yes, I've had success but I also knew the name of the next guest.
> 
> Are you suggesting leaving a message to an unknown name?  If so, I highly doubt that would succeed.  In fact, I would consider it somewhat creepy.



I do know their first and last names, but they certainly don't know me. Still kind of creepy, but I guess I'll try it. Who knows, they may even be renting their week out to someone else.


----------



## SandyPGravel

sachia007 said:


> I do know their first and last names, but they certainly don't know me. Still kind of creepy, but I guess I'll try it. Who knows, they may even be renting their week out to someone else.



I don't think it is all that creepy.  Address the note to them, with unit number.  If they don't check in(i.e. renters check it), they won't get the note.  I wouldn't feel creeped out receiving a communication from another owner.  Who knows, ask sales to forward your letter.  I find it hard to believe they don't know the address of who owns the week on either side of your ownership.  Worst case scenario they throw the letter away.  Heck maybe you could send a letter to the Westin to be given to the owners the week before your week.  If you know their name and the unit number wouldn't be hard to send it for them to receive when they arrive.  It would cost the price of a stamp and your time.


----------



## mpc5473

Helios said:


> For the 3BR pool owners out there, has anyone checked their reservations.  I got one emailed today and it says that building 43 villas have a max occupancy of 8, they used to say 10.  Did something change bacause of the storm?



They have been playing games with the occupancy limits for our pool villa weeks for the last couple of years. They have threatened no roll away beds, and i believe they claim to enforce it now.  In the past, I called and spoke with them, and  eventually, management admitted that we have a 10 person unit per our contract.  Before the hurricane, we had no problem getting a roll away and never ran into a problem with occupancy issues regardless of what the website claimed.

For this year, my weeks say the same thing- max of 8 and, likewise, building 42 wont be ready. They are relocating us. The rep had no clue when I spoke to them about the 10 vs 8 issue.  However, after complaining and escalating, a supervisor claimed knowledge of the situation. He further claimed that they will be putting us in a 10 person unit as opposed to an 8 person unit because that is what our contract provides. I don't know how it's going to play out when we go down there this year. I would suggest keeping a scanned copy of your contract and deed on your phone/computer.  

On an unrelated note, if anyone has unused star options (@160k) they would like to "rent" to me or can point me to a vendor that does, please pm me. 

mike


----------



## DavidnRobin

I had their names, and NC county they lived - and (iirc) thru google search found one of their email addresses - and sent email to introduce myself. (now that is creepy... ) 
I already knew they owned the adjacent week as they had donated the first week that I bought on eBay (during deed transfer - I had their county, but they were set up as an LLC) - so I knew they were potentially open to getting rid of their other week.

I set up the purchase agreement and STT Lawyer.
Two weeks is more than two times better than one week. Math... LOL


----------



## DavidnRobin

mpc5473 said:


> They have been playing games with the occupancy limits for our pool villa weeks for the last couple of years. They have threatened no roll away beds, and i believe they claim to enforce it now.  In the past, I called and spoke with them, and  eventually, management admitted that we have a 10 person unit per our contract.  Before the hurricane, we had no problem getting a roll away and never ran into a problem with occupancy issues regardless of what the website claimed.
> 
> For this year, my weeks say the same thing- max of 8 and, likewise, building 42 wont be ready. They are relocating us. The rep had no clue when I spoke to them about the 10 vs 8 issue.  However, after complaining and escalating, a supervisor claimed knowledge of the situation. He further claimed that they will be putting us in a 10 person unit as opposed to an 8 person unit because that is what our contract provides. I don't know how it's going to play out when we go down there this year. I would suggest keeping a scanned copy of your contract and deed on your phone/computer.
> 
> On an unrelated note, if anyone has unused star options (@160k) they would like to "rent" to me or can point me to a vendor that does, please pm me.
> 
> mike



Hi Mike
They are not required by CCRs to supply the exact villa - or even resort phase - based on situations such as this (or in our case - bee infestation).  They are required to meet your occupancy requirement (related to # of bedrooms/beds) and deeded week/season. Matching SOs can be more challenging as the seasons are different between VGV and other phases.
But... unless you truly need 10 (vs 8), I would suggest giving them a pass for 2019 - especially if resort phase is important. Many owners will not end up in their villa, or even potentially their resort phase.

I think you will find them helpful at WSJ - but if you are talking to Orlando to get answers, then best of luck. On the WSJ front - some adapting may be necessary. Enjoy. We are looking forward to June and hopefully our villa (B24).


----------



## DavidnRobin

islandguy said:


> Now that WSJ has the ferry from Red Hook when you buy a round trip does that include the taxi from Red Hook to downtown for mid week travel.  In the past I had to pay taxi from sub station to downtown for mid week travel.  I realize the transfer to and from the airport is included in the normal package.



I would assume the same, but perhaps with the shuttle now having to go thru CA (downtown) anyway they may offer it.


----------



## sachia007

DavidnRobin said:


> I would assume the same, but perhaps with the shuttle now having to go thru CA (downtown) anyway they may offer it.



I just received an email from Barbara Registe (Barbara.Registe@westinstjohnvillas.com), Room Control Specialist, and she said that taxis from and to C. Amalie from Red Hook did not carry an added cost.


----------



## DavidnRobin

sachia007 said:


> I just received an email from Barbara Registe (Barbara.Registe@westinstjohnvillas.com), Room Control Specialist, and she said that taxis from and to C. Amalie from Red Hook did not carry an added cost.



It seems like Mike (post above) might want to discuss his villa occupancy issue with Barbara.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NNerland

mpc5473 said:


> They have been playing games with the occupancy limits for our pool villa weeks for the last couple of years. They have threatened no roll away beds, and i believe they claim to enforce it now.  In the past, I called and spoke with them, and  eventually, management admitted that we have a 10 person unit per our contract.  Before the hurricane, we had no problem getting a roll away and never ran into a problem with occupancy issues regardless of what the website claimed.
> 
> For this year, my weeks say the same thing- max of 8 and, likewise, building 42 wont be ready. They are relocating us. The rep had no clue when I spoke to them about the 10 vs 8 issue.  However, after complaining and escalating, a supervisor claimed knowledge of the situation. He further claimed that they will be putting us in a 10 person unit as opposed to an 8 person unit because that is what our contract provides. I don't know how it's going to play out when we go down there this year. I would suggest keeping a scanned copy of your contract and deed on your phone/computer.
> 
> On an unrelated note, if anyone has unused star options (@160k) they would like to "rent" to me or can point me to a vendor that does, please pm me.
> 
> mike




Mike - PM Me - what are you looking to do with the needed points?  Need an additional reservation?


----------



## mpc5473

Thanks


----------



## sachia007

Anyone on St. John now? Or went recently and would know this answer?

Is there is access to Caneel Bay property/beaches - does anyone know if one can walk around their property?

If so, is there parking on the road and you walk in?


----------



## carpie99

sachia007 said:


> Anyone on St. John now? Or went recently and would know this answer?
> 
> Is there is access to Caneel Bay property/beaches - does anyone know if one can walk around their property?
> 
> If so, is there parking on the road and you walk in?



No access to Caneel Bay property


----------



## DavidnRobin

sachia007 said:


> Anyone on St. John now? Or went recently and would know this answer?
> 
> Is there is access to Caneel Bay property/beaches - does anyone know if one can walk around their property?
> 
> If so, is there parking on the road and you walk in?



No and No.

If you are trying to get to Honeymoon beach - you can walk from Lind Point, or take the dingy shuttle from Cruz Bay ($5pp) in front of High Tide.

Caneel is closed - and will be for a while.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theodore Borromeo

Vistana claims I did not call to bank my 2018 WSJ to Star Options with extended usage period, and that they just converted them to Interval International. This is clearly wrong as I recall calling it in when Vistana extended that offer last year. Anyone else have this experience or have advice for me? I have never used Interval, but more importantly, that has a 2020 usage deadline, not 2021 as with the Star Options. TIA.


----------



## controller1

Theodore Borromeo said:


> Vistana claims I did not call to bank my 2018 WSJ to Star Options with extended usage period, and that they just converted them to Interval International. This is clearly wrong as I recall calling it in when Vistana extended that offer last year. Anyone else have this experience or have advice for me? I have never used Interval, but more importantly, that has a 2020 usage deadline, not 2021 as with the Star Options. TIA.



When you bank StarOptions, you receive an email confirming the transaction.  Did you receive such email?

Additionally, you would be able to immediately see the banked StarOptions on your Vistana Dashboard.  Did they ever appear?


----------



## Theodore Borromeo

The star options did show up on my dashboard and the rep said if I banked then they would not have appeared. I don’t understand that. Will look for email.


----------



## controller1

Theodore Borromeo said:


> The star options did show up on my dashboard and the rep said if I banked then they would not have appeared. I don’t understand that. Will look for email.



The banked StarOptions would be shown on the bottom line of the reconciliation of the StarOptions shown at the top of the Dashboard page. Click on the StarOptions at the top of the Dashboard page and the reconciliation pops up for the current year and three years forward.


----------



## CKTobin

My first post as a new TUG user! As a WSJ owner who normally uses my annual week, I have a lot to learn about renting my unit. I have had good success with STJOHNCONDOS.COM in the past, but less so in 2016 and 2017. I have a classified ad in the TUG2 board for my week 17 this year; no interest yet.

Does anyone have other ideas to advertise? Is AirBNB an option (or are WSJ rentals being hurt by other AirBNB competition?) 

Open to advice and ideas from the experienced TUG community!

>JP


----------



## TravelTime

You can go to some of the Caneel Bay beaches even without Caneel Bay property access. There is one that is easy to access but I can’t remember the name. Maybe someone else knows.


----------



## TravelTime

I am interested in reading reports from anyone who has visited WSJ since it opened. We decided to cancel our WSJ exchange into WSJ and sail the BVIs for a week, followed by a stay at Ritz Carlton Residence Club in St Thomas. I hope to take the ferry over to St John and see WSJ. I have been on the fence about purchasing there. I have an owner who is interested in selling me a week 50 in a 3 BR pool villa at a fair price as well as giving me week 50 in 2019 wo reimbursement. But I am not sure if I will love it there since I will compare it to our stay at Caneel Bay a few years ago. Even though we stayed in a hotel room in Caneel Bay, it was ocean view and about 100 ft from the beach. That trip was one of the favorites of my life. I fell in love with St John but I think it was the location on St John and the 7 beaches that I fell in love with.


----------



## DavidnRobin

TravelTime said:


> You can go to some of the Caneel Bay beaches even without Caneel Bay property access. There is one that is easy to access but I can’t remember the name. Maybe someone else knows.



All beaches are accessible from the water - including Caneel beaches.  You can get to Honeymoon and Salomon beaches via Lind Trail (not Caneel).  Otherwise - there is no walkable beaches thru Caneel as Caneel is closed.  You can do it, but it would be considered Trespassing.

You can swim/walk from Little Hawksnest to the beach that is on backside of Caneel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCsun

Thanks for the heads up on taking a dingy from Cruz Bay to Honeymoon Beach.  We are looking forward to our week 16 on St. John this year, especially after missing out last year.  The only downside this year is not staying in our villa.

I feel blessed that we were able to start a family tradition back in 2003, when we bought Unit 4111 week 16.    We watched the grand kids grow up using our three bedroom pool villa as their home away from home.  Everyone loved our villa so much that taking the kids out of school to join us was worth all the homework they did while we were away.  It really hits a place in my heart when the kids start talking about St. John and Unit 4111, like it's a beloved member of our family. 

Three of the four grandkids will be in college next year making our annual week 16 family vacation a thing of the past, at least for four years.  Sure, we will plan other get aways to enjoy each others company, but we will always hold our St John adventures warmly in our heart.  

Sorry to go on and on but I just want to say that when I bought our timeshare I justified spending the money as a way to force us to take annual family vacations.  Never did I imagine that we would fall in love with St John Unit 4111 week 16 and treat it like a family member we had to wait a whole year to see.

A warm thanks to all Tug members whom have helped make timesharing part of our life.


----------



## WizardOz

I didn’t receive or see changes to the occupancy - but I was told today (when we checked in) that building 43 is not open yet and probably won’t be for months... we are beyond frustrated to say the least!

We were also told our studio in building 32 is not open yet as well.


----------



## SandyPGravel

WizardOz said:


> I didn’t receive or see changes to the occupancy - but I was told today (when we checked in) that building 43 is not open yet and probably won’t be for months... we are beyond frustrated to say the least!
> 
> We were also told our studio in building 32 is not open yet as well.


Unit in building 32 not ready?  That's disconcerting I thought bldg 31 & 32 were open.  I am hoping to be in our unit March 1st. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## alexadeparis

sachia007 said:


> Has anyone ever left a message at the check in desk for a future guest (in my case, the next person who will occupy our unit)?
> 
> If so, do you know if the future guest received the message? I know people can mail items to this resort, but not sure about leaving personal notes.
> 
> BTW, Dave's directions to 'find' the person who owns the unit the week before/after your own is spot on. My problem is that these folks don't have an address... their address is the WSJ address.


Google is your friend


----------



## vistana101

WizardOz said:


> I didn’t receive or see changes to the occupancy - but I was told today (when we checked in) that building 43 is not open yet and probably won’t be for months... we are beyond frustrated to say the least!
> 
> We were also told our studio in building 32 is not open yet as well.



Sorry to hear that. How is your stay going/how does the resort look?


----------



## melclark1

Just returned from WSJ and thought I’d share our perspective since many of you are wondering what’s going on there.  All things considered the resort looks great!   We were told there were still about 100 units not available.  The resort seemed really empty.  Very few people at the main pool the couple times we went.  Still a lot of construction happening, but they seem to be working quickly to try to get all units open. We own in building 31 and I believe all of those villas are open. Building 32 was not open when we got there, but my husband talked to the foreman from Vistana and he said they were working feverishly to have most of those units open by Monday.  Our unit had new furniture, appliances, and carpet.  Just FYI for those that like to cook during your stay like we do...the kitchen is sparse.  We made do, but it’s not fully stocked the way it used to be.  No colander, measuring cups, baking sheets, just to name a few.  I’m sure that will get better with time.  Snorkels is the only place to eat at the resort.  We arrived late on the first day and had dinner there and it was terrible.  On our last morning we had breakfast and that was really good.

As for the rest of the island it is remarkable the recovery.  The beaches were beautiful, the foliage is coming back in most places, and the shops and restaurants appear to be in full swing.  We ate at High Tide for breakfast, Miss Lucy’s for lunch and The Longboard and The Sundog for dinner and they were all as great as always.  The Starfish Market wasn’t very impressive with many items out of stock, but the grocery next to the Westin was fully stocked with everything we needed and a very nice selection of items.  We saw quite a few donkeys which made us super happy!  The road to Little Lameshur was definitely more of an adventure even more than usual, but that didn’t seem to stop people from making the trip.  We were only able to see Caneel from one of the lookouts and it is so sad to see the devastation to such a beautiful resort.

I’m happy to answer any questions if I can.  It was great to be back and it was really sad to leave to come home to the cold weather.  I hope everyone heading there this year has a wonderful trip!

Oh and one last thing!  In my opinion, it is not worth the cost of the Westin transfer.  It leaves out of Red Hook now where the public ferry is located.  If you don’t mind managing your own luggage it would save you a ton of money to just take a public taxi or even a private taxi to/from Red Hook and the public ferry.  We are a family of 4 and the savings is substantial.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Thanks for the update.
Photos of the villa would be great?
Do you know how to post them?
Not hard depending on their source.

Was there ever a colander or baking sheets? (I’ll let Robin know...).
Was the new ferry (non-Westin) running from Crown Bay Harbor running?
Any work on B33-34?
Carpet?  Our floors were tile. Did they go back to carpet?


----------



## DavidnRobin

CKTobin said:


> My first post as a new TUG user! As a WSJ owner who normally uses my annual week, I have a lot to learn about renting my unit. I have had good success with STJOHNCONDOS.COM in the past, but less so in 2016 and 2017. I have a classified ad in the TUG2 board for my week 17 this year; no interest yet.
> 
> Does anyone have other ideas to advertise? Is AirBNB an option (or are WSJ rentals being hurt by other AirBNB competition?)
> 
> Open to advice and ideas from the experienced TUG community!
> 
> >JP



Sorry for late response.  I don’t think AirBnB is an option.  I don’t think STJCONDOS gets that many hits.
Try RedWeek.com - I rent WKV and WKORV with good success. 
It comes down to price and advertising (views).
Many WSJ Owners rent for MFs (or did so in past).


----------



## CKTobin

DavidnRobin said:


> Sorry for late response.  I don’t think AirBnB is an option.  I don’t think STJCONDOS gets that many hits.
> Try RedWeek.com - I rent WKV and WKORV with good success.
> It comes down to price and advertising (views).
> Many WSJ Owners rent for MFs (or did so in past).



Appreciate the response, David. I will try RedWeek.

Question on your last like "Many WSJ Owners rent for MFs". Can you enlighten me on the MF abbreviation? Thanks

>JP


----------



## Bill4728

MF  is maintenance fees


----------



## GrayFal

CKTobin said:


> Appreciate the response, David. I will try RedWeek.
> 
> Question on your last like "Many WSJ Owners rent for MFs". Can you enlighten me on the MF abbreviation? Thanks
> 
> >JP


FYI, high season owners 51,52,1-15 ish get 1.5 to 2x maint fee for rentals. 
Also recommend Redweek


----------



## GrayFal

http://newsofstjohn.com/2019/01/07/new-ferry-service-between-st-john-and-st-thomas/

Running every day 
$20 per person 

The new ferry, operated by Inter Island Boat Services, leaves Crown Bay daily at 3:30 p.m. and 5:30 p.m. It leaves Cruz Bay daily at 11 a.m. and 4:15 p.m. This ferry does not leave where the regular ferries leave. The Inter Island ferry leaves from the Creek, which is beside the old customs’ building and the Virgin Islands Visitor Center. It’s the ferry that has the yellow sun-like image on it.

The cost of this new ferry is $20 per person. Bags cost $5. The trip takes roughly 35 minutes. And once you arrive at Crown Bay, you can expect to pay about $5 for the five-minute taxi ride to the airport.

Please call 340-776-6597 or 340-201-6311 for more information or to reserve our spot.

http://www.interislandboatservices.com/


----------



## SandyPGravel

DavidnRobin said:


> Was there ever a colander


Yes


----------



## DavidnRobin

GrayFal said:


> FYI, high season owners 51,52,1-15 ish get 1.5 to 2x maint fee for rentals.
> Also recommend Redweek



As well as those in high season (Plat+), but for us less fortunate owners recovery of cost is a positive outcome.

This is an issue with having ‘seasons’(old school SVO), and the HomeOptions and Flex systems are a result.
WSJ-VGV is a prime example.
and WKV...
etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

GrayFal said:


> http://www.interislandboatservices.com/



I recall this - but some have tried and business never lasted.

This would be an excellent route.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

DavidnRobin said:


> I recall this - but some have tried and business never lasted.
> 
> This would be an excellent route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel that I read someplace (Facebook group?) that it is the old Westin Ferry? As Westin now has a fancy new one.

Edit. No, doesn’t seem to be the same ferry. There were 250 replies to wade thru


----------



## melclark1

DavidnRobin said:


> Thanks for the update.
> Photos of the villa would be great?
> Do you know how to post them?
> Not hard depending on their source.
> 
> Was there ever a colander or baking sheets? (I’ll let Robin know...).
> Was the new ferry (non-Westin) running from Crown Bay Harbor running?
> Any work on B33-34?
> Carpet?  Our floors were tile. Did they go back to carpet?




Sorry for the delay in replying!  I didn’t take any photos of the villas...sorry! 

Yes...we always had a colander and baking sheets.  I always used the colander to drain pasta, wash produce, etc.  It was a convenience, but it’s not necessary.  The baking sheets were always nice if you have younger kids and want to make French fries, chicken fingers, etc.  There was also only one spatula and no other cooking utensils including the grilling utensils.  Again...not a big deal, but we were always used to having them.  And this may vary from unit to unit.  It may have been an oversight and we mentioned these things at checkout.

Speaking of check out, the process to check in and check out was incredibly slow!  The computers were down at the airport when we arrived so we had to officially check in on St. John.  It took us at least 20 minutes and we were first in line.  Check out was a little better, but still very slow.  I’m not sure if it’s because the computers are slow or they have new employees that are still learning.  Luckily, we are very patient people.  But the folks behind us waiting were getting annoyed.  We also checked out a couple days early which I told them 3 times.  My husband even called them the night before to confirm and they told us to put our bags out at 9:30.  On the day of our check out they acted surprised we were checking out and did not have us scheduled on the ferry.  Luckily, my husband flagged down one of the guys collecting luggage and they were able to add us and run up to grab our bags.  Not sure where the communication failed on that.

The new ferry was not running and we didn’t see it at all.  We took a ferry similar to the one that always ran from Crown Bay on the way over and on the way back we took the Island Time boat that I believe is used for tours.  It is a smaller boat and I definitely was getting sea sick.  Ocean was rough and they let a little kid steer which was not helping my situation...lol.  Thankfully it was only 20 minutes!

My husband walked up to buildings 33-34 and said they were working on them, but not close to being done like building 32.  He said there were still tractor trailers with materials and dumpsters.  Building 32 was having furniture delivered the last couple days of our stay.  The 3 bedroom units below us were also still under construction.  A lot of activity, but still seemed like they had a lot of work to do. 

Our floors were always tile in the entryway and kitchen with carpet everywhere else.  We own a 2 bedroom townhouse unit in building 31.  Friends of ours stayed in building 32 several years ago and their unit was all tile.  So I guess they may all be different.  It was nice to have new furniture, but being new it was stiff and uncomfortable.  I’m sure that will change with more use.  The pull out sofa mattress was rock hard and even my 14 year old who can sleep anywhere was uncomfortable and ended up sharing a bed with his older brother(which was fun to deal with...lol).

I also forgot to mention that the gym was not open during our stay...unless they moved it and my husband went to the wrong location(which I suppose is possible).  Anyway, he said the equipment was still in boxes. 

I hope this helps.  Many of the things seem a little nit picky and considering their circumstances we didn’t complain.  They are trying really hard to get back to normal so I hope everyone tries to be patient.


----------



## SandyPGravel

melclark1 said:


> The pull out sofa mattress was rock hard and even my 14 year old who can sleep anywhere was uncomfortable and ended up sharing a bed with his older brother(which was fun to deal with...lol).



Thanx for sharing this info.  I have a guest that will be using the sofa.  I had already mentioned bringing a blow up camping style mattress pad, and she is bringing it.  



melclark1 said:


> We also checked out a couple days early


  We usually do this too, but I haven't gone to the desk the morning of departure.



melclark1 said:


> There was also only one spatula and no other cooking utensils


  I hope this gets fixed we usually eat in for breakfast and some dinners.



melclark1 said:


> We own a 2 bedroom townhouse unit in building 31. Friends of ours stayed in building 32 several years ago and their unit was all tile. So I guess they may all be different.


  We have a 2 BR TH in bldg 32.  I thought we had carpet in the living room area.  I will have to check my pictures.  We stayed in our unit the first year(2016), but not the 2nd year, and 2018 didn't happen, so it's been a while...


----------



## DavidnRobin

Thanks for the update.
We have a 2Bd TH in B34.
There was carpet (on main floor) until the refurbish, then it was changed to tile.

June 2016






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ferndale

TravelTime said:


> I am interested in reading reports from anyone who has visited WSJ since it opened. We decided to cancel our WSJ exchange into WSJ and sail the BVIs for a week, followed by a stay at Ritz Carlton Residence Club in St Thomas. I hope to take the ferry over to St John and see WSJ. I have been on the fence about purchasing there. I have an owner who is interested in selling me a week 50 in a 3 BR pool villa at a fair price as well as giving me week 50 in 2019 wo reimbursement. But I am not sure if I will love it there since I will compare it to our stay at Caneel Bay a few years ago. Even though we stayed in a hotel room in Caneel Bay, it was ocean view and about 100 ft from the beach. That trip was one of the favorites of my life. I fell in love with St John but I think it was the location on St John and the 7 beaches that I fell in love with.


Travel time, we own a 3br pool villa and absolutely adore it!!!  I highly recommend buildings 43 and 44, as I never thought I would use a hot tub on St. John, but since we spend so much time in the ocean and I end up chilled, we use the hot tub every day.  Also having 3 1/2 bathrooms is so much nicer for guests upstairs to each have their own bathrooms.  We own second week of June every year, so not sure about December.


----------



## TravelTime

ferndale said:


> Travel time, we own a 3br pool villa and absolutely adore it!!!  I highly recommend buildings 43 and 44, as I never thought I would use a hot tub on St. John, but since we spend so much time in the ocean and I end up chilled, we use the hot tub every day.  Also having 3 1/2 bathrooms is so much nicer for guests upstairs to each have their own bathrooms.  We own second week of June every year, so not sure about December.



Thank you. What is different about B 43 and 44? I was wondering if anyone has been back to Westin St John since it re-opened earlier this month. Probably not, since it has not been very long yet.


----------



## ferndale

TravelTime said:


> Thank you. What is different about B 43 and 44? I was wondering if anyone has been back to Westin St John since it re-opened earlier this month. Probably not, since it has not been very long yet.



Travel time,
   building 41, 42 have a totally different upstairs from 43,44.  in 41,and 42, the upstairs has 1 bathroom and a non permanent, moveable dividing wall between the 2 upstairs bedrooms.  I haven't seen these, just know the description.  In 43, 44, the upstairs is 2 totally separate bedrooms each with an ensuite bathroom.  Downstairs we have a half bath, and the master with an ensuite bathroom.  Also in 43 and 44 there is the small private pool, and bbq grill that all 4 buildings have, but there is also a hot tub for those 2 buildings which 41, and 42 don't have.  We don't go back till June, and I am hoping our actual condo is ready!!!


----------



## DavidnRobin

Caneel is not WSJ - never was, and... well...
(personally - I will take a kitchen, W/D, pool, but looks like it was a great Honeymoon place).

Definitely shoot for B43-44.

The HOA tried to convert to a fixed wall in B41-42 to be funded by SVO (now VSE), but needed 100% of owners agree - didn’t happen.

Hi Joy! We hope ours is ready as well.
Looking forward to June.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

Just received this:

The Westin St. John Resort Villas reopened in January after undergoing restoration to repair damage caused by Hurricanes Irma and Maria in September 2017. While the resort is welcoming Owners and Guests, there will be ongoing construction through May 2019that may affect your upcoming stay. 

As a follow-up to the e-mail you received in December, here are the most recent updates: 

*Villa Assignment:* Some villas are unavailable for occupancy due to ongoing work. Owners who are entitled to a specific villa number may be placed in a different villa (and potentially a different phase than owned). Our Owner Services team is contacting affected Owners prior to arrival.
*Swimming Pools:* While the main pool and lower Iguana pool reopened in January, the upper Iguana pool will reopen when buildings 33 and 34 reopen for occupancy in May 2019. Please note that the Iguana pools are only available to the Guests and Virgin Grand Owners who are currently staying in the Virgin Grand Phase.
*Tennis Courts:* During the renovation, the tennis court area is being used as the container lot for the resort. Four tennis courts will reopen April 30, 2019. Additionally, two former tennis courts are being converted into a single multi-use court.
*WestinWORKOUT™ Fitness Studio:* The workout area is equipped with cardio and weights. We are still waiting for the final install of our new TRX program.
*Spa Services:* Massages can be scheduled for the beach gazebo, pool cabanas or in the privacy of your villa. We anticipate that massage rooms in the Spa will be available in February.
*Sun Terrace:* The former reception area is being converted to an open-air sun terrace with umbrellas, tables and chairs, and Wi-Fi. The terrace is anticipated to open by end of February. Until then, this area is not available to Guests.
*Private Westin Ferry:* We invite you to utilize the beautiful new private Westin Ferry and enjoy the exclusive services that come with it, including unlimited trips to and from St. Thomas for shopping and exploring, and air-conditioned transportation (with Wi-Fi) from the airport to the Red Hook ferry dock directly to the private Westin dock. Click here for ferry prices and times.
*Dining:* Snorkels Bar & Grill is open and currently the only restaurant on property offering daily breakfast, lunch and dinner. Mango Deli has reopened in its former location in the administrative building, offering breakfast items, light all-day takeaway food, and a variety of sundries. A new restaurant will open later in the year in the space formerly known as Lemongrass. If you prefer to prepare meals in your villa, the local markets are fully stocked. We anticipate launching a grocery pre-stock service for villa delivery out of Mango Deli by the end of February.

*Transportation:* Both taxi service and car rentals are available on St. John and at the resort. If you plan to rent a car, we recommend that you do it on St. John as the car barges running between St. Thomas and St. John are fewer and smaller than prior to the storm. Wait times may be more than two hours to board the car barge, especially during the peak periods of travel.
*Additional Bedding: *Please note the resort no longer offers rollaway bedding. Villas are equipped with a sleeper sofa that can be used for additional Guests.
To provide a smooth, quick and easy check-in experience for you, please fill out and submit our Diamond Lane pre-arrival form at least seven days prior to your arrival date. 

If you or anyone in your party has a medical condition that may require attention during your upcoming vacation, we encourage you to consider an air ambulance plan. The island’s health services are not fully recovered. Please Contact Owner Services for the names of independent providers. 

Thank you for your support as we continue to recover. We are enjoying seeing the resort come alive with Guests and know that you will enjoy your time back on the island. 

Sincerely, 




Sam Hugli
General Manager


----------



## ferndale

DavidnRobin said:


> Caneel is not WSJ - never was, and... well...
> (personally - I will take a kitchen, W/D, pool, but looks like it was a great Honeymoon place).
> 
> Definitely shoot for B43-44.
> 
> The HOA tried to convert to a fixed wall in B41-42 to be funded by SVO (now VSE), but needed 100% of owners agree - didn’t happen.
> 
> Hi Joy! We hope ours is ready as well.
> Looking forward to June.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



plane reservations made!  See you in June!


----------



## TravelTime

DavidnRobin said:


> Caneel is not WSJ - never was, and... well...
> (personally - I will take a kitchen, W/D, pool, but looks like it was a great Honeymoon place).
> 
> Definitely shoot for B43-44.
> 
> The HOA tried to convert to a fixed wall in B41-42 to be funded by SVO (now VSE), but needed 100% of owners agree - didn’t happen.
> 
> Hi Joy! We hope ours is ready as well.
> Looking forward to June.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What I loved about Caneel Bay was the 7 beaches and feeling like you are on the private island. The rooms were not that great. I knew that, even back then. If you were evaluating Caneel Bay on rooms, it would have been 3 star at most. The ambiance, beaches, dining and exclusivity made it 5 star. If Caneel Bay ever re-opens, it will be an instant hit and I am sure they will be charging $1000+ per night, even on the minimalist rooms.


----------



## sailor536

We're looking to book a 2 room unit in early March at St. John.  Based upon the recent forum messages, it sounds like many of the restaurants, stores, tours and entertainment venues are open for business again, is that right? 

Thanks, 

Jim


----------



## DavidnRobin

sailor536 said:


> We're looking to book a 2 room unit in early March at St. John.  Based upon the recent forum messages, it sounds like many of the restaurants, stores, tours and entertainment venues are open for business again, is that right?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim



Correct.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

FYI, someone posted on FB yesterday that there is a resort wide hairdryer shortage.  Only reason it caught my attention is our friend that is traveling with us specifically asked me about a hairdryer at the resort, I told her that the units all have them.  Oops. Plan B.


----------



## melclark1

SandyPGravel said:


> FYI, someone posted on FB yesterday that there is a resort wide hairdryer shortage.  Only reason it caught my attention is our friend that is traveling with us specifically asked me about a hairdryer at the resort, I told her that the units all have them.  Oops. Plan B.



Hi Gina!  We had hair dryers in both if our upstairs bathrooms.  I didn’t check the bathroom on the first floor.  I suppose that could vary from unit to unit OR maybe the units that are just starting to re-open are missing them.  Either way I think I would be prepared if it’s a necessity and people are saying there is a shortage.


----------



## hanksdl

sailor536 said:


> We're looking to book a 2 room unit in early March at St. John.  Based upon the recent forum messages, it sounds like many of the restaurants, stores, tours and entertainment venues are open for business again, is that right?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim


Are you looking to rent a 2BR unit in July or do you own?


----------



## hanksdl

hanksdl said:


> Are you looking to rent a 2BR unit in July or do you own?


Sorry I meant March!


----------



## SandyPGravel

Received the notification about the VGV association annual meeting.  The meeting is happening during our upcoming vacation.  Would you attend the meeting if given the chance? (We don't have any set plans for that morning.) If you have attended, how long did the meeting last?


----------



## DavidnRobin

Westin Ferry video
From Jenn of News of St John
(btw - she does tours of the island...)

hope it comes through - May need FaceBook account





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1031100600434054
			





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCsun

Just received the annual proxy request.  Any thoughts on who we should vote for.  Thanks!


----------



## SandyPGravel

Has anyone used Verizon successfully since the storms?  The Verizon Map shows coverage for StJ and StT, I have a AT&T go-phone I can activate if I need to, but would rather not.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Thanks for the reminder.
VOTE by 6pm est March 3rd!!!

Abbreviated version:
Vote Larry and Phil.
IMO



OCsun said:


> Just received the annual proxy request.  Any thoughts on who we should vote for.  Thanks!



I finally got the mailing.  I thought these had also been sent via email.
If only by mail - this benefits VSE as turnout could be lower.

As to voting...
Philip Schrag has been our Owner HOA Rep since SVO (now VSE) allowed Owner-Reps to be elected onto the HOA by not using their rightful vote (that effectively allows ultimate control).

The original WSJ thread (we are now on #3) discusses (and documents) what was happening at the time that allowed 2 Owner-Reps to be elected to the VGV-HOA BOD (Phil and Bob).
Still unique after all these years!!!
And, the WSJ thread was main driver to get Bob and Phil on the BOD - as well as fight the ‘Owner’ lawsuit.
Interesting read... 


For those reading this Thread - VOTE!
by March 3rd

I am voting for Larry Pelletier (new Owner Rep who took over for Bob) to control our votes.

Checking...
VOTE
GENERAL AND LIMITED POWERS

Re-Electing Philip Schrag

I strongly urge others to vote this way as well.  Owners are at a major disadvantage when it comes to voting power - this is our only voice.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

Here are the profiles of the VGV HOA Candidates:
(Note: looks like only Phil wrote his own profile. Or, at least wrote in the first person)

Joseph “Joe” Giorgio
Joseph “Joe” Giorgio takes a goal and makes it a reality through practical strategy development andimplementation. He is a natural leader unafraid to be hands-on, delegate or deflect accolades to the most deserving. He is hard-working and a talented team member while at the same time grounded in business operations, human resources and finance. He utilizes resourceful thinking which is a product of his own background and experience. Sincere and straightforward his drive is focused on continuous professional and technical development aspiring to be recognized as knowledgeable and informed as a member of the Board.

Previously, as Global Vice President of Human Resources, Joe led the Medical Supply sector design and implement innovative programs which resulted in consistent performance improvement and employee engagement. After retiring in 2016, Joe transitioned to an operations role for Year Up, a nationally recognized non-profit organization. For his efforts Joe was awarded a Certificate of Special Recognition from Rhode Island Governor Gina M. Raimondo in 2017.

Currently, Joe is President of Concert Human Resource Advisors. A small consulting business that he started in 2016. In addition, he serves on the Board of the Federal Hill House in Providence and recently elected Chairperson of the Governance Committee. He played a key role in the recruitment and selection of seven new Board members. Joe earned his undergraduate degree from the University of Connecticut and his MBA from the University of Rhode Island.

Joe and his wife Lynn are St. John Vistana Villa owners for almost 10 years. Joe is passionate about the Vistana Signature experience to deliver personalized travel experiences that are exciting, unique and memorable. His goal as a member of the Board Proxy is the continuous operation one of the most financially successful resorts in the most sought-after vacation destinations in the world. “I want to ensure that our owners and resort visitors areprovided with a world class experience.”


Philip Schrag
I am a professor of law at Georgetown University, and I own four unit-weeks in Virgin Grand, two on the hillside and two in pool villas. I have served since 2010 as an owner-elected representative on the Virgin Grand Board. Along with Bob Werbel, who was an owner-elected representative from 2010 until this year, I sent more than 30 reports to owners and responded to hundreds of e-mails from owners, obtaining answers from management when I was unable to answer a question. I have a good working relationship with General Manager Sam Hugli and with other members of the Vistana senior staff who work with the property, as well as with the management-appointed members of the Virgin Grand Board. I bring a consumer advocacy perspective to the Association (in fact, I was the first official Consumer Advocate of the City of New York). I successfully advocated for numerous improvements in the resort and how it relates to owners. In particular, Bob and I were responsible for suggesting the hurricane insurance deductible reserve fund (which saved us from a special assessment after Hurricane Irma), the freecycle shed, the water fountains and shade sails at the hillside pools, tiling in the living rooms of the pool villas, and more than a dozen small improvements ranging from additional towel hooks in the one-bedroom bathrooms to sturdier garbage bags and kitchen tools. With management's help, we also were able to reduce the maintenance fee for six years in a row, and only this year will the fee finally go up a bit. I want to provide continuity as changes come at us from four directions. First, there will inevitably be some glitches as we move into units that are all being rebuilt following the hurricane. I want to make sure that the contents of the units and the quality of the common areas are as good as or better than what we have come to expect. Second, there are huge changes in the management structure, with Starwood spinning off SVO as Vistana, ILG taking over Vistana, and Marriott taking over ILG. There will be some changes, for better or worse, in how these new entities deal with owners. I want to advocate against reductions in the services to which we are accustomed. 

Third, Larry Pelletier is my new owner-elected co-director, replacing Bob Werbel, and I want to serve for a term with Larry to help him to understand the budget process and how we work with and respond to owners. Finally, we need to devise new mechanisms for working with the 3 other boards on the property.

William Singer
Bill Singer is a principal of Kenwood Management Company, a Washington DC- Baltimore metro area commercial real estate owner/manager. Since joining Kenwood in May 2002, Bill has been actively involved in acquisitions, debt placement, equity raising, construction, asset management and property management. Currently, Bill oversees a commercial real estate portfolio valued in excess of $100M with annual operating budgets totaling over $12M in revenues and $4M in expenses.

In addition, Bill currently sits on two Real Estate Association Boards – one involving over 50 other property sites/owners (White Marsh Business Community Owners Association) – and the other is a mixed use urban commercial project which consists of hotel, office and retail spaces (B&O Condominium Council).

During his career, Bill has developed construction specifications, negotiated contracts, supervised contractors and successfully completed various building replacement/improvement projects well in excess of $50 M including roof replacements, fire alarm systems upgrades, HVAC replacements, energy studies, garage deck rehabilitations, lighting retrofits, parking lot resurfacing, and tenant improvements.

He has been actively involved in the real estate industry since 1985. Prior to joining Kenwood, Bill worked for such notable firms as The Archon Group (subsidiary of Goldman Sachs), Spaulding & Slye, PREMISYS Real Estate Services (subsidiary of The Prudential Insurance Company of America), and The Oliver Carr Company.

Over his career, Bill has attained numerous licenses and designations including a Certified Property Manager(CPM ), a District of Columbia Property Manager’s License, and a Maryland and District of Columbia RealEstate Broker’s License. Additionally, he served on the District of Columbia Real Estate Commission, PropertyManagement Committee.

Bill holds a Masters in Real Estate degree from The Johns Hopkins University and a Bachelor of Science in Mechanical Engineering degree from Union College (NY).

Bill, his wife Karen, and their family have been traveling to St. John since 2011 and love their unit at the Westin/Virgin Grand Villas.





DavidnRobin said:


> Thanks for the reminder.
> VOTE by 6pm est March 3rd!!!
> 
> Abbreviated version:
> Vote Larry and Phil.
> IMO
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got the mailing.  I thought these had also been sent via email.
> If only by mail - this benefits VSE as turnout could be lower.
> 
> As to voting...
> Philip Schrag has been our Owner HOA Rep since SVO (now VSE) allowed Owner-Reps to be elected onto the HOA by not using their rightful vote (that effectively allows ultimate control).
> 
> The original WSJ thread (we are now on #3) discusses (and documents) what was happening at the time that allowed 2 Owner-Reps to be elected to the VGV-HOA BOD (Phil and Bob).
> Still unique after all these years!!!
> And, the WSJ thread was main driver to get Bob and Phil on the BOD - as well as fight the ‘Owner’ lawsuit.
> Interesting read...
> 
> 
> For those reading this Thread - VOTE!
> by March 3rd
> 
> I am voting for Larry Pelletier (new Owner Rep who took over for Bob) to control our votes.
> 
> Checking:
> VOTE
> GENERAL AND LIMITED POWERS
> 
> Re-Electing Philip Schrag
> 
> I strongly urge others to vote this way as well.  Owners are at a major disadvantage when it comes to voting power - this is our only voice.


----------



## cubigbird

Do we have any new updates on the $25/night USVI fee??  Is there ever a chance of a repeal or modification??


----------



## DavidnRobin

cubigbird said:


> Do we have any new updates on the $25/night USVI fee??  Is there ever a chance of a repeal or modification??



$25/nite is still being charged.

Is there a chance of repeal/modification?
IMO - Yes, because at it’s core - it is unfair.  
An ‘environmental’ fee that unfairly punishes lower occupancy units over higher occupancy units.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubigbird

DavidnRobin said:


> $25/nite is still being charged.
> 
> Is there a chance of repeal/modification?
> IMO - Yes, because at it’s core - it is unfair.
> An ‘environmental’ fee that unfairly punishes lower occupancy units over higher occupancy units.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Are you aware of anything going through the system now that leads to a repeal/modification or are we will at the “hope it changes in the future” stage??  Who could bring about said change??  When we were at STT recently, we ate out less and patronized local business less and cooked in more at our resort and laid on the beach and relaxed more.  That meant less business for local businesses still recovering.  It’s very unfair and will do nothing but hurt the local economy.


----------



## melclark1

SandyPGravel said:


> Has anyone used Verizon successfully since the storms?  The Verizon Map shows coverage for StJ and StT, I have a AT&T go-phone I can activate if I need to, but would rather not.



Hi Gina!  We used Verizon when we were there in January.  There were many parts of the island where we were on the “extended” network which allows everything at no additional charge, but there were still parts where we were roaming and parts that had no service at all.  It wasn’t an issue for us in those areas because we really didn’t need our phones anyway.  Hope that helps.


----------



## GrayFal

My friends have checked into what should have been my week 7 Saturday one bedroom two bath unit in building 33. 

Instead they were put into the 31 Building unit 3118 2BR. They said it is beautiful and I am pleased they were upgraded to a larger unit


----------



## SandyPGravel

melclark1 said:


> Hi Gina!  We used Verizon when we were there in January.  There were many parts of the island where we were on the “extended” network which allows everything at no additional charge, but there were still parts where we were roaming and parts that had no service at all.  It wasn’t an issue for us in those areas because we really didn’t need our phones anyway.  Hope that helps.


Thanx!  As long as it works around the Westin so the charter company can call us if needed I'll be happy.  

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## farsighted99

Oooh Oooh.  Just got space at the Westin St John through Vistana for March 14th for a week. Never stayed at St. John (only visited for the day when I was on a cruise way back when).  Had almost given up but then checked today.  It's a studio villa (sounds a bit oxymoron), but it's just my husband and I, so it will fine.  I imagine these units are way back and high up, but just always wanted to go stay at St. John. Was dismayed when I found out about the hurricane damage and that the place had closed.  Had been checking frequently since it reopened, but nothing was ever available. Our "home" is Nanea in Maui, but can't go there all the time.  I imagine they will try to sell us one of these; do you get any bonus points to attend the pitch?   Also, booked the direct Westin Ferry.  Is it true you can use it for free to go back and forth to St. Thomas while you are there?  It's a bit pricey, but looks fabulous and easy.


----------



## cubigbird

It's hard to book WSJ during high season.  Even my Sunset Bay phase ownership books solid at midnight EST.


----------



## DavidnRobin

There are studios in VGV, CV and SB phases.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

farsighted99 said:


> Oooh Oooh.  Just got space at the Westin St John through Vistana for March 14th for a week. Never stayed at St. John (only visited for the day when I was on a cruise way back when).  Had almost given up but then checked today.  It's a studio villa (sounds a bit oxymoron), but it's just my husband and I, so it will fine.  I imagine these units are way back and high up, but just always wanted to go stay at St. John. Was dismayed when I found out about the hurricane damage and that the place had closed.  Had been checking frequently since it reopened, but nothing was ever available. Our "home" is Nanea in Maui, but can't go there all the time.  I imagine they will try to sell us one of these; do you get any bonus points to attend the pitch?   Also, booked the direct Westin Ferry.  Is it true you can use it for free to go back and forth to St. Thomas while you are there?  It's a bit pricey, but looks fabulous and easy.


Congrats on scoring a week on St John.  You could be put in the main resort or be up on the hill, just depends on where there is space.  We stayed 12 nights in a studio one year, wasn't cramped.  (We were in the VGV section on the hill) We personally prefer to be on the hill, parking proximity,  atmosphere etc.  I've never used the Westin ferry, I've always choked on the price.  If you are only on St John for a week I can't imagine wasting time going over to St Thomas, way too much to do on St John.  I picked up a book, Off The Beaten Path,  by George Singer, before our first trip.  Amazon usually has it.  Great book exploring the beaches, trails and history.

Have fun, we will be on island this Friday 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

Sandy, let us know where you end up.  My friends went from my one bedroom building 33 to a two bedroom building 31.


----------



## farsighted99

SandyPGravel said:


> Congrats on scoring a week on St John.  You could be put in the main resort or be up on the hill, just depends on where there is space.  We stayed 12 nights in a studio one year, wasn't cramped.  (We were in the VGV section on the hill) We personally prefer to be on the hill, parking proximity,  atmosphere etc.  I've never used the Westin ferry, I've always choked on the price.  If you are only on St John for a week I can't imagine wasting time going over to St Thomas, way too much to do on St John.  I picked up a book, Off The Beaten Path,  by George Singer, before our first trip.  Amazon usually has it.  Great book exploring the beaches, trails and history.
> 
> Have fun, we will be on island this Friday
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Looked again today on Vistana, nothing except a couple of 3-bedroom units.  Looks like the place is mostly sold out, even at Westin.com.  Speaking of which, when I grabbed that 7 night stay from Vistana, Westin showed studio villas at $1030 a night. Seriously...   not sure how I ever got this, someone must of cancelled.

Regarding the ferry, I think I read that it takes forever to get from the airport to the Red Hook Ferry and you have to stand in line.  Then to get on the ferry. Then get another taxi.  We are coming in from a 7 hour flight; last thing I want to do is spend hours getting to the hotel.  $120 RT sounds awful, but I dunno.  If I'm getting a steal for the hotel (I paid $1500 maintenance fees for my 2019 week for Maui)... I can probably swing the ferry if it saves me hours and aggravation.  And it brings you right to the hotel. And no dragging bags.

And I wouldn't mind one trip to St. Thomas for a bit of shopping. Used to be good. I remember buying a pair of prescription glasses there on the cheap last time.

Yeah I know, high season. But still.  $1030 a night?  https://www.flickr.com/gp/26238795@N04/y2J1G8.  I don't get it. #ScratchesHead

And thanks for the book tip.


----------



## DannyTS

we are planning on going next year late November - early December, i see it is low season (with the exception of Virgin Grand Villas) so we will not burn a lot of StarOptions. 

Would a 1 or 2 bdr be hard to get during that period? How is the weather normally going to be? I am more concerned for the rain rather than temperatures, i see it may rain 15 days a month during both November and December.


----------



## SandyPGravel

GrayFal said:


> Sandy, let us know where you end up.  My friends went from my one bedroom building 33 to a two bedroom building 31.



Will do.  We're supposed to be in 3210 and that building is supposed to be open.  I hope to be in our unit it's right next to the pool.    I would hate to have to walk 50 feet to get to the pool.


----------



## canesfan

About a month ago I was looking for last minute availability for my kids Spring Break that is the first week of March. I was surprised to see a decent amount of availability at WSJ.  They must of been holding back some inventory thinking it might not be ready then released it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echino

I am trying to understand how reservation windows work for owners of resale voluntary sections at Westin St. John. For example, an owner of a floating week at Bay Vista wants to reserve something else. When does the reservation widow open to reserve a week at a *different type of unit in the same section*, Bay Vista? Own: 2 bedroom. Want to reserve: 2 bedroom loft, same StarOption Value, same season, same section. When does the window open? 12m/10m/8m/never?

What about a different season / different unit type / more or less than 7 nights, but in *the same section*? 12m/10m/8m/never?

What about a different section within St. John? For example, own Bay Vista, but want to reserve Sunset Bay? When does that reservation window open?  12m/10m/8m/never?


----------



## carpie99

echino said:


> I am trying to understand how reservation windows work for owners of resale voluntary sections at Westin St. John. For example, an owner of a floating week at Bay Vista wants to reserve something else. When does the reservation widow open to reserve a week at a *different type of unit in the same section*, Bay Vista? Own: 2 bedroom. Want to reserve: 2 bedroom loft, same StarOption Value, same season, same section. When does the window open? 12m/10m/8m/never?
> 
> What about a different season / different unit type / more or less than 7 nights, but in *the same section*? 12m/10m/8m/never?
> 
> What about a different section within St. John? For example, own Bay Vista, but want to reserve Sunset Bay? When does that reservation window open?  12m/10m/8m/never?



If you are a voluntary resale owner in Bay Vista you can only ever book your size unit in season you own at the 12 month window.

IMO - these are the absolute worst weeks to own due to their lack of flexability.  It is either use it or rent it.


----------



## echino

Can a voluntary resale owner in Bay Vista ever book a unit in a different season? For example, a Platinum week owner wants to book a week in a Gold season. No way? Aren't there "Home Options" allowing this?


----------



## carpie99

echino said:


> Can a voluntary resale owner in Bay Vista ever book a unit in a different season? For example, a Platinum week owner wants to book a week in a Gold season. No way? Aren't there "Home Options" allowing this?



No home options in Bay Vista ... I believe that both Coral Vista and Sunset Bay both have home options but I am not clear what the resale ramifications are for other seasons and/or sizes.


----------



## echino

So, there are Home Options at Sunset Bay and Coral Vista, but NO Home Options at Bay Vista?


----------



## DavidnRobin

echino said:


> So, there are Home Options at Sunset Bay and Coral Vista, but NO Home Options at Bay Vista?



Correct.

VGV: fixed weeks that can float within season - deeded - Mandatory

BV: float weeks within season with some fixed - deeded - Voluntary

CV and SB: HomeResort Options - Voluntary

Can a BV resale be reserved for another season?  I do not think so - only within season.  Likely tough at <8 months out since that is open to VSN reservations.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carpie99

DavidnRobin said:


> Correct.
> 
> VGV: fixed weeks that can float within season - deeded - Mandatory
> 
> BV: float weeks within season with some fixed - deeded - Voluntary
> 
> CV and SB: HomeResort Options - Voluntary
> 
> Can a BV resale be reserved for another season?  I do not think so - only within season.  Likely tough at <8 months out since that is open to VSN reservations.



This makes CV and SB so much of a resale advantage over BV ... at least with home resort options you can book different size rooms/durations - anybody know if there are resale restrictions of home options in season?


----------



## farsighted99

So I was surprised to see my reservation for WSJ in the Westin.com site.  However, it says I have to pay $40/night resort charge. Then there is some $5/day charge for "Estimated government taxes and fees" on top of that.  When I booked through Vistana, it said $25/night resort charge.  So what's the story?  Don't want to be charged $40 when it's $25.  And why another tax?  In Maui we had to pay resort charge too ($25/night)... but I thought that was it.


----------



## Henry M.

I haven’t had to pay a resort charge at the Maui Vistana resorts when staying with a timeshare reservation. (WKORV or WKORV-N. I don’t think Nanea has one either).


----------



## controller1

Henry M. said:


> I haven’t had to pay a resort charge at the Maui Vistana resorts when staying with a timeshare reservation. (WKORV or WKORV-N. I don’t think Nanea has one either).



You won't pay a resort fee at those resorts even if you make the reservation as a hotel reservation.  However, a hotel reservation does incur a parking fee of $15/day for self parking or $20/day for valet parking. There is no charge for self parking for a timeshare reservation.


----------



## DavidnRobin

farsighted99 said:


> So I was surprised to see my reservation for WSJ in the Westin.com site.  However, it says I have to pay $40/night resort charge. Then there is some $5/day charge for "Estimated government taxes and fees" on top of that.  When I booked through Vistana, it said $25/night resort charge.  So what's the story?  Don't want to be charged $40 when it's $25.  And why another tax?  In Maui we had to pay resort charge too ($25/night)... but I thought that was it.



Back to WSJ...
Correct $40 Resort (for Hotel Reservation) and USVI Bullsh*t Environmental Fee.

You are not in Maui...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farsighted99

Actually, went back and looked at my Nanea folio from last May and actually there was no resort fee charged.  However, after we left Nanea we drove to the Fairmont Kea Lani (love this place) and stayed for 4 nights and that's where we paid the resort fee.  Noticed they raised their fee this year to $40 too. Sounds like it's contagious. $40 is pretty outrageous. So why does Vistana show it as $25?  We booked a Studio Villa from the the timeshare company, not Westin.

Okay, so on my confirmation from Vistana:  it says:

"*Effective May 1, 2017, the USVI government will assess a $25 per night, per villa Usage Fee to vacation ownership guests. This fee is based on the villa being occupied and will be added to the guest folio at check-out.*"

so what to make of this?  They just haven't updated it and we get a surprise when we check out?

And what is this "vacation ownership guests"?  I haven't stayed at any other resort except my home resort.  I "own" mine, but am I an ownership guest at another Vistana resort?  

----------------------

Okay, so I read something else on the confirmation:

*"Click here* to review important resort information, including any resort conditions that may affect your stay, as well as complete terms and conditions that apply to this reservation."

I read this:

Environmental/Infrastructure Impact Fee 
The USVI government assesses a US$25 per-night, per villa Environmental/Infrastructure Impact Fee to vacation ownership Guests, as implemented in 2016. This fee is based on the villa being occupied and will be added to the Guest folio at check-out.

So is this $25 plus $40 per day ???   That IS a bunch of bullshit!


----------



## NNerland

Has anyone visited St John recently and had trouble getting Night Credits, as promised by Marriott, and points for spend on property.
I personally am growing so tired of the BS trying to follow up on points.  It is an absolute joke how disorganized things are and how long things take to credit to accounts.   Literally EVERY stay this year has had an issue - platinum amenity credit, night credit, earn credit.   Shouldn't be surprised, but what an absolute joke to loyal customers.

I called back Westin St John today and they said we see your number, it will automatically happen.   It has been 7 weeks.  Curious if anyone has gotten any points.  I got my nights manually added, which was a joke as they denied and then actually read my email and awarded the 10 nights for my ownership stay.


----------



## NNerland

farsighted99 said:


> Actually, went back and looked at my Nanea folio from last May and actually there was no resort fee charged.  However, after we left Nanea we drove to the Fairmont Kea Lani (love this place) and stayed for 4 nights and that's where we paid the resort fee.  Noticed they raised their fee this year to $40 too. Sounds like it's contagious. $40 is pretty outrageous. So why does Vistana show it as $25?  We booked a Studio Villa from the the timeshare company, not Westin.
> 
> Okay, so on my confirmation from Vistana:  it says:
> 
> "*Effective May 1, 2017, the USVI government will assess a $25 per night, per villa Usage Fee to vacation ownership guests. This fee is based on the villa being occupied and will be added to the guest folio at check-out.*"
> 
> so what to make of this?  They just haven't updated it and we get a surprise when we check out?
> 
> And what is this "vacation ownership guests"?  I haven't stayed at any other resort except my home resort.  I "own" mine, but am I an ownership guest at another Vistana resort?
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> Okay, so I read something else on the confirmation:
> 
> *"Click here* to review important resort information, including any resort conditions that may affect your stay, as well as complete terms and conditions that apply to this reservation."
> 
> I read this:
> 
> Environmental/Infrastructure Impact Fee
> The USVI government assesses a US$25 per-night, per villa Environmental/Infrastructure Impact Fee to vacation ownership Guests, as implemented in 2016. This fee is based on the villa being occupied and will be added to the Guest folio at check-out.
> 
> So is this $25 plus $40 per day ???   That IS a bunch of bullshit!






It is as simple as this
$40 is RESORT CHARGE, common these days and covers towels, wifi, etc and is charged to any reservation made through Marriott Directly; profit for Marriott

$25 is exactly what you quoted and read - the Environmental/Infrastructure Impact Fee.  Completely separate - a TAX by the USVI, collected by the Hotel

It appears when you make the Hotel booking into these Villas (as there are no longer hotel rooms) you will absorb/incur both fees.

If you book through Vistana with ownership or staroptions, you will only pay the $25/day fee to USVI.


----------



## DavidnRobin

farsighted99 said:


> Actually, went back and looked at my Nanea folio from last May and actually there was no resort fee charged.  However, after we left Nanea we drove to the Fairmont Kea Lani (love this place) and stayed for 4 nights and that's where we paid the resort fee.  Noticed they raised their fee this year to $40 too. Sounds like it's contagious. $40 is pretty outrageous. So why does Vistana show it as $25?  We booked a Studio Villa from the the timeshare company, not Westin.
> 
> Okay, so on my confirmation from Vistana:  it says:
> 
> "*Effective May 1, 2017, the USVI government will assess a $25 per night, per villa Usage Fee to vacation ownership guests. This fee is based on the villa being occupied and will be added to the guest folio at check-out.*"
> 
> so what to make of this?  They just haven't updated it and we get a surprise when we check out?
> 
> And what is this "vacation ownership guests"?  I haven't stayed at any other resort except my home resort.  I "own" mine, but am I an ownership guest at another Vistana resort?
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> Okay, so I read something else on the confirmation:
> 
> *"Click here* to review important resort information, including any resort conditions that may affect your stay, as well as complete terms and conditions that apply to this reservation."
> 
> I read this:
> 
> Environmental/Infrastructure Impact Fee
> The USVI government assesses a US$25 per-night, per villa Environmental/Infrastructure Impact Fee to vacation ownership Guests, as implemented in 2016. This fee is based on the villa being occupied and will be added to the Guest folio at check-out.
> 
> So is this $25 plus $40 per day ???   That IS a bunch of bullshit!



Correct.
I do not follow what this has to do with Nanea or any other resort.

Lots of hotels have resort fees - like every Vegas hotel.  I have paid resort fees for our NYC hotel (Starwood) stays - also Westin Napa Verasa.
All around $40/nite.

Bottom line - as a hotel stay - there is a $40/day fee. This has always been the case - even before H.Irma.

Everyone in USVI  - including Non-WSJ STJ stays - pays the ripoff ‘environment’ fee.

Suggestion - do not stay at WSJ as a hotel reservation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farsighted99

DavidnRobin said:


> Correct.
> I do not follow what this has to do with Nanea or any other resort.
> 
> Lots of hotels have resort fees - like every Vegas hotel.  I have paid resort fees for our NYC hotel (Starwood) stays - also Westin Napa Verasa.
> All around $40/nite.
> 
> Bottom line - as a hotel stay - there is a $40/day fee. This has always been the case - even before H.Irma.
> 
> Everyone in USVI  - including Non-WSJ STJ stays - pays the ripoff ‘environment’ fee.
> 
> Suggestion - do not stay at WSJ as a hotel reservation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sorry, I guess I didn't make myself clear.  I know I have to pay the $25 fee.

I booked thru Vistana using my timeshare points.  

However, I looked at the Westin.Marriott.com web site, and noticed they have the reservation I booked through Vistana on their site. They show I owe $360 on the reservation.  ($40/day plus $5/day frivolous tax)  I'm staying 8 nights.   I didn't book it through Westin/Marriott.  I read somewhere that other people saw their timeshare reservations on the Marriott site (something about getting credits for staying at Westin/Marriott to get Gold)...

It doesn't seem clear as mud to me that I don't have to pay that $40 fee too.  I guess I should call Vistana. Sorry to bore you all.


----------



## carpie99

farsighted99 said:


> Sorry, I guess I didn't make myself clear.  I know I have to pay the $25 fee.
> 
> I booked thru Vistana using my timeshare points.
> 
> However, I looked at the Westin.Marriott.com web site, and noticed they have the reservation I booked through Vistana on their site. They show I owe $360 on the reservation.  ($40/day plus $5/day frivolous tax)  I'm staying 8 nights.   I didn't book it through Westin/Marriott.  I read somewhere that other people saw their timeshare reservations on the Marriott site (something about getting credits for staying at Westin/Marriott to get Gold)...
> 
> It doesn't seem clear as mud to me that I don't have to pay that $40 fee too.  I guess I should call Vistana. Sorry to bore you all.



If you booked using StarOptions it is only $25 a day ... ignore the Marriott Hotel Site


----------



## cubigbird

What’s interesting is we recently stayed in STT in a condo using VRBO and no $25 nightly “environmental” / money grab fee applied.  Granted, it was somebody’s personal condo and not a hotel or timeshare.


----------



## farsighted99

NNerland said:


> It is as simple as
> $40 is RESORT CHARGE, common these days and covers towels, wifi, etc and is charged to any reservation made through Marriott Directly; profit for Marriott
> 
> $25 is exactly what you quoted and read - the Environmental/Infrastructure Impact Fee.  Completely separate - a TAX by the USVI, collected by the Hotel
> 
> It appears when you make the Hotel booking into these Villas (as there are no longer hotel rooms) you will absorb/incur both fees.
> 
> If you book through Vistana with ownership or staroptions, you will only pay the $25/day fee to USVI.





carpie99 said:


> If you booked using StarOptions it is only $25 a day ... ignore the Marriott Hotel Site



Thanks for the info, NNerland and carpie99.  BTW, called Vistana and the guy I talked to really didn't know either.     But he thought probably $25 was it.


----------



## NNerland

cubigbird said:


> What’s interesting is we recently stayed in STT in a condo using VRBO and no $25 nightly “environmental” / money grab fee applied.  Granted, it was somebody’s personal condo and not a hotel or timeshare.



The $25 "Environmental Fee" is charged at CHECKOUT.  All secondary market rentals should include the disclaimer that there will be a $25/night charge on your bill when you check out from the hotel.  The fee is collected by the HOTEL and paid to the USVI.   You will have the "money grab" on any night rental at the Westin St John, regardless of method of rental.

We can all hope this is overturned in the courts as many have pointed out the unfair nature and unequal nature of the tax.   1 door, 2 door, Studio, 2 Bed, 3 Bed - all the same.  It is not an equal and proportional tax, not to mention an attack on the very resort and visitors that worked their tail off to reopen, while others lag behind.  The tax did come before the hurricane, but none the less the Westin has been a tremendous partner with the region and I can only hope it gets over turned in due time.


----------



## DavidnRobin

A SO exchange is not a hotel reservation - therefore no $40/day resort fee.
Only the Environmental Fee that everyone pays.


----------



## LisaH

Does anyone know if buildings 31-34 have opened?


----------



## DavidnRobin

LisaH said:


> Does anyone know if buildings 31-34 have opened?



No for B33-B34

I have heard reports of people staying in B31-B32.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

NNerland said:


> The $25 "Environmental Fee" is charged at CHECKOUT.  All secondary market rentals should include the disclaimer that there will be a $25/night charge on your bill when you check out from the hotel.  The fee is collected by the HOTEL and paid to the USVI.   You will have the "money grab" on any night rental at the Westin St John, regardless of method of rental.
> 
> We can all hope this is overturned in the courts as many have pointed out the unfair nature and unequal nature of the tax.   1 door, 2 door, Studio, 2 Bed, 3 Bed - all the same.  It is not an equal and proportional tax, not to mention an attack on the very resort and visitors that worked their tail off to reopen, while others lag behind.  The tax did come before the hurricane, but none the less the Westin has been a tremendous partner with the region and I can only hope it gets over turned in due time.



The WSJ reservation confirmation (needed for a HomeResort or SO Reservation) states the $25 fee.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

We are in unit 3210.(our unit)  Might be the first to stay.  Some items missing, pitcher, wine opener.  Nothing major. When we arrived HK was here and a box of shower curtain rings were sitting on the counter.  Thermostat in master wasn't working said "balcony door open " and it was closed.   It's working after calling for maintenance to look at it.  

So far so good.  Ate at Dog House Pub Friday night.  Wanted to try the long board but it was packed with  a 1.5 hr wait.  Everything seems busy.  Did an all day Charter with flyaway charters.  Circumnavigated the entire island.  Went to Skinny's, the entire staff and a lot of the patrons sang along to Bohemian Rhapsody when it came on.  It was spontaneous and fun.  Wish I would have thought to capture a video.

That's all for now.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

GOOD NEWS!!  I forgot  to mention the sleeper sofa is wonderful! The mattress is 6-8 inches thick and you cannot feel the bar down the middle like the previous one.  We have an adult friend using it and she was pleasantly surprised after I had warned her ahead of time.  She was prepared to sleep on the cushions if the mattress was bad.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibber161

SandyPGravel said:


> GOOD NEWS!!  I forgot  to mention the sleeper sofa is wonderful! The mattress is 6-8 inches thick and you cannot feel the bar down the middle like the previous one.  We have an adult friend using it and she was pleasantly surprised after I had warned her ahead of time.  She was prepared to sleep on the cushions if the mattress was bad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Sandy, do you know if O'conner car rental is back on site? Thanks.


----------



## SandyPGravel

Will check on O'Connor. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

What's the opinion on if I should where a TUG shirt to the VGV annual meeting tomorrow?  Is that rude?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

SandyPGravel said:


> Wow, I might have you come pack for me!!  I tend to take everything but the kitchen sink.    (Last trip to St. John one checked bag contained an inflatable 2 person kayak.)





DavidnRobin said:


> I did the same and left it under our villa - I hope someone was able to use it post Irma.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





SandyPGravel said:


> I'll hike up to your building & look for it & let you know if it's there in March.



No kayak under Bldg 34, contractor storage.  See photos.

   


Another point of interest the Re-Store bldg for VGV is currently a contractor job trailer.  (Probably because it is air conditioned.)


----------



## farsighted99

I'll be there in about 10 days...  is there anything I should bring along that I can't get there??  I'll be in the studio villa....


----------



## SandyPGravel

Concierge Teri is still here.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

SandyPGravel said:


> What's the opinion on if I should where a TUG shirt to the VGV annual meeting tomorrow?  Is that rude?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



I wouldn’t.




SandyPGravel said:


> No kayak under Bldg 34, contractor storage.
> 
> 
> Another point of interest the Re-Store bldg for VGV is currently a contractor job trailer.  (Probably because it is air conditioned.)



Thanks for looking. Hope someone got use of the kayak. Probably going to bring another since going 1st class outbound.
We are at <100 days.


----------



## SandyPGravel

O'Connor is back according to Teri.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

Gina, happy to hear that you are in your “home”


----------



## SandyPGravel

I will type up some key points from the BOD meeting today.  I did audio record the meeting.  Not sure of the quality, the recording is approx 3 hours long.  If anyone wants a copy, and I can figure out how to share it, I will. We stayed for some of the Q&A section until it got too contentious.


----------



## DavidnRobin

SandyPGravel said:


> I will type up some key points from the BOD meeting today.  I did audio record the meeting.  Not sure of the quality, the recording is approx 3 hours long.  If anyone wants a copy, and I can figure out how to share it, I will.  I stayed for some of the Q&A section until it got too contentious.



Contentious? 
That sounds like the good part - what happened? Or just people not adapting to STJ reality?

Be interested in what you heard.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

DavidnRobin said:


> Contentious?
> That sounds like the good part - what happened? Or just people not adapting to STJ reality?
> 
> Be interested in what you heard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meeeeee too!


----------



## SandyPGravel

DavidnRobin said:


> Contentious?
> That sounds like the good part - what happened? Or just people not adapting to STJ reality?
> 
> Be interested in what you heard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



One guy bringing up crime and drug/crime issue on Maho that he witnessed.(Like the BOD have any control or input on that issue)  Then he went off on only getting a starter coffee supply, wanted more coffee supplied.  He was a piece of work.  Several other people brought up the fact that we are responsible for 36% of the resort costs instead of the previous 24% before the hotel conversion.  Arguing that it is based on "door counts" instead of occupancy counts.  We have 6 person or 4 person units, whereas units in the main resort can hold 8 or 10 people.  I brought up the issue of the Free cycle being left unlocked and currently occupied by a contractor.  First they discounted my comment that the space was being occupied by a contractor until someone else backed me up. Then they said it was a temporary situation, but didn't answer what we were supposed to do if we wanted to leave items for another owner.  The GM for the property said beach chairs purchased by our association to be used by our owners were found in the storage units of the 4000 bldgs.  

Finance guy said in the last 6 years our MF increases has been only .5%/year.

Phil was reelected to our board today!!

May 4th is the opening date for the remaining 4 bldgs.

Insurance contingency account has 2.4 million, if another hurricane were to happen the deductible is 2.3 million so we are good.

Sam (the GM) was very nice.  I thanked him because he gave me the microphone and it took another 1/2 hour before the other owners would allow me to speak.  He kept handing me the mic and had to take it back because others were butting in line.  

I didn't stay longer because we have friends with us and they were waiting to head to the beach.

I have more to share, but have consumed too many painkillers after snorkeling Maho and then hiking Ram's head for sunset for anything else to make sense.  

GG


----------



## SandyPGravel

We had maintenance in here again because of the upstairs thermostat and he shared that building 34 was hit the worst.  Said that you could see through from one end of the bldg to the other after Irma because the drywall was gone.


----------



## SandyPGravel

Unit 3210 Photos


----------



## DavidnRobin

SandyPGravel said:


> We had maintenance in here again because of the upstairs thermostat and he shared that building 34 was hit the worst.  Said that you could see through from one end of the bldg to the other after Irma because the drywall was gone.



Wow! With the walls gone, I hope they fixed the plumbing mistakes (hot/cold switched), and shower design (water on floor) in our villa (3410).

I wrote to Sam Hugli about this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

I hope they replaced those annoying lights over the DR table in our villa.
We have to design makeshift shades.

Great to hear that Phil was the-elected!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

DavidnRobin said:


> Wow! With the walls gone, I hope they fixed the plumbing mistakes (hot/cold switched), and shower design (water on floor) in our villa (3410).
> 
> I wrote to Sam Hugli about this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




We met Sam, he is very nice.


----------



## SandyPGravel

Am I mis-remembering or just confusing with another resort, didn't we have a DVD Bose system in the unit?  I brought the physical DVD's of a couple movies to watch.  (I buy the DVD's because I can't stream content at home.  No ISP where we live.)


----------



## OCsun

Yes we did have a DVD Bose system.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Bose/DVD player was in our villa as well.
All of our WVC villas have a Bose/DVD System.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farsighted99

Made it here. we are in Coral Vista, first floor. very nice. Went to the grocery store and got some supplies. Took the golf cart shuttles. This place is huge!  Anyway, so far so good. It’s 80 degrees here!


----------



## CAK1

Morning!   Heading back to St John in the next few weeks 
I usually rent a car in St Thomas and take the car barge over for the week.  Has anyone done this recently?  I haven't been since the hurricanes &  wondering if the car barges are running on schedule and still a viable option??   

Any feedback good or bad would be helpful!
Thanks C


----------



## sachia007

CAK1 said:


> Morning!   Heading back to St John in the next few weeks
> I usually rent a car in St Thomas and take the car barge over for the week.  Has anyone done this recently?  I haven't been since the hurricanes &  wondering if the car barges are running on schedule and still a viable option??
> 
> Any feedback good or bad would be helpful!
> Thanks C



Hi,

We got back from STJ on 3/5. Ferries running on time - no problem. I think the price to cross has increased (we don't do round trip fare). Ferry to STJ was $40, Ferry to STT was $35.

HOWEVER, we did have a problem getting our car at airport (we were the last planes in for the day on 2/24)- waited 1.5 hours in Budget line to get our car, (woman behind counter came out to count customers and the last person in line didn't get a car so they drove them to their hotel and were going to deliver a car the next day), Avis customers (line was smaller) were waiting 1.5 hours too. Hertz line was moving.. no issues (someone in line went over to see what cost was to rent for a week w/out prior reservation - $1400 ouch!).

We own WSJ hillside bldg. 33 - they put us up in Sunset - nice to be near big pool, but really, we like Hillside, great parking and the semi-private pool. The kitchen/living room to Sunset is tight.. no way to sit 6 people in the LR (probably not even 4, comfortably), dining table is right in front of the super small fridge/2 burner stovetop. But these are hotel rooms changed to timeshares, so I get why the layout isn't the best!

I think we were the first people in that unit as there was no kitchen garbage can. The spoon, spatula were very cheap, flexible plastic and the unit was missing a colander and a few other items it probably should have had.

Mangos Deli had nothing in it as far as prepared food; there was chips, soda, coffee to go, drinks.

The store nearby was great.. actually, I believe their prices are better than the Starfish. I told my husband that next year, we'll do our full shop at this store and skip the Starfish... well, actually the S.F. does have great baked goods/breads.

Resort looks great! We were happy with our time there and the island.


----------



## GrayFal

farsighted99 said:


> View attachment 10858 Made it here. we are in Coral Vista, first floor. very nice. Went to the grocery store and got some supplies. Took the golf cart shuttles. This place is huge!  Anyway, so far so good. It’s 80 degrees here!


Ahhhh. We will be using our unit there in late October. We booked two weeks in a studio as it is just us two going this year.  Can’t wait to be back!.


----------



## SandyPGravel

CAK1 said:


> Morning!   Heading back to St John in the next few weeks
> I usually rent a car in St Thomas and take the car barge over for the week.  Has anyone done this recently?  I haven't been since the hurricanes &  wondering if the car barges are running on schedule and still a viable option??
> 
> Any feedback good or bad would be helpful!
> Thanks C



We used the car barge on 3/1 & 3/8, right on time.  Only issue we had was on 3/1 one ferry was commandeered to take a bunch of horse trailers and a starting gate to Tortolla for a race so we had to wait an extra hour for the large Car barge to make a round trip to St John and back.  (Smaller car barge was used for the horse race contingent.)  It was a very weird sight to see all these horse trailers show up at Red Hook and then the starting gate!  I couldn't imagine where they were going to race on St John.  Then we found out they were headed to Tortolla.


----------



## vice

Pleasantly surprised to have this view from my bed in a ground floor Sunset Bay Villa unit 1612 in Westin St. John. The resort and unit looks very good and has bounced back nicely. Thanks to all Tuggers, I would not be here for my first visit without all of the great advice on TUG. If anyone is here this week let’s have a drink at Snorkels.


----------



## CAK1

Thank you for the feedback on the car barge and the pics!


----------



## okwiater

Does anyone have info on the pool villas? Are they open for occupancy yet?


----------



## SandyPGravel

okwiater said:


> Does anyone have info on the pool villas? Are they open for occupancy yet?



At the VGV BOD meeting on March 4 the scheduled opening date of the remaining pool villas(41 & 42 IIRC) and building 33 & 34 is May (the) 4th (be with you)


----------



## DavidnRobin

CAK1 said:


> Thank you for the feedback on the car barge and the pics!



The people of STJ are requesting that you rent on island instead of taking the car barge.
The car barges are used to move critical materials that are needed for the island’s recovery.


----------



## controller1

DavidnRobin said:


> The people of STJ are requesting that you rent on island instead of taking the car barge.
> The car barges are used to move critical materials that are needed for the island’s recovery.



Then are the people of STJ being somewhat hypocritical? 



SandyPGravel said:


> We used the car barge on 3/1 & 3/8, right on time.  Only issue we had was on 3/1 one ferry was commandeered to take a bunch of horse trailers and a starting gate to Tortolla for a race so we had to wait an extra hour for the large Car barge to make a round trip to St John and back.  (Smaller car barge was used for the horse race contingent.)  It was a very weird sight to see all these horse trailers show up at Red Hook and then the starting gate!


----------



## okwiater

SandyPGravel said:


> At the VGV BOD meeting on March 4 the scheduled opening date of the remaining pool villas(41 & 42 IIRC) and building 33 & 34 is May (the) 4th (be with you)



Thanks. I have a home resort reservation in April and am trying to determine if my villa will be ready or if they’re planning to relocate me to another phase/unit.


----------



## SandyPGravel

okwiater said:


> Thanks. I have a home resort reservation in April and am trying to determine if my villa will be ready or if they’re planning to relocate me to another phase/unit.



A lot of work was going on at both the pool villas and at the top of the hill.  Container trucks parked on the hill and down around the pool villas.  The free cycle building is being used as a job trailer.   Maybe you will be in the pool villas, but a different unit.  I saw guests going to the open pool units.   When we were there I talked to someone that owned in 33 but was placed in building 31.


----------



## SandyPGravel

controller1 said:


> Then are the people of STJ being somewhat hypocritical?



I had made my reservation with Amalie when I booked my airfare.  I contacted them when the issue with space on the car barges was first brought up.  At that time she told me that more barges were on the way and I should be fine(Nov or Dec, I think).  Then when the issue was brought up again a few weeks before our trip I again contacted her and one of the car barge companies (Love City Ferries IIRC)  Both said the barges were running on schedule and it would be fine.  I also looked to book a car on St John and by that time nothing was available for us to rent, and I was OK with that after reading how picky they are with the rentals.  (No included 2nd driver, no sand in the vehicle.)  I decided to stick with my reservation and I am glad I did.  Worked out for us.  Yes there were some container trucks on our barge.  I think a cement truck was on the ferry after us on the way to STJ, he was delayed by the horse ferry too!

I don't think anyone is being hypocritical, just trying to help with businesses on STJ.


----------



## controller1

SandyPGravel said:


> I don't think anyone is being hypocritical, just trying to help with businesses on STJ.



Hence the smiley face wink on my post....


----------



## okwiater

SandyPGravel said:


> A lot of work was going on at both the pool villas and at the top of the hill.  Container trucks parked on the hill and down around the pool villas.  The free cycle building is being used as a job trailer.   Maybe you will be in the pool villas, but a different unit.  I saw guests going to the open pool units.   When we were there I talked to someone that owned in 33 but was placed in building 31.


I just spoke with the resort and they confirmed that our building would not be ready until August. Bummer. I’m not keen on staying right next to an active construction site on vacation.

FWIW, I spoke with VSE and they will allow me to cancel without a StarOptions restriction but they insisted that I would still have to pay the $50 fee.


----------



## SandyPGravel

okwiater said:


> I just spoke with the resort and they confirmed that our building would not be ready until August.



Well that completely contradicts what the big wigs said in the BOD meeting.  Go figure, their lips were moving.  



okwiater said:


> FWIW, I spoke with VSE and they will allow me to cancel without a StarOptions restriction but they insisted that I would still have to pay the $50 fee.



Nice that they will allow you to cancel.  Really dumb that they are charging you $50.  I would complain up the food chain some more.  Worst case scenario you have to pay $50.  We weren't at the resort during the day at all, so we hardly noticed the construction going on.  We were in bldg 32.  Only issue was a container truck backing into a spot behind the free cycle and he wasn't quite fitting(tore up the grass a bit), and waiting for a lull that was carrying a large roll of carpet.


----------



## GrayFal

okwiater said:


> I just spoke with the resort and they confirmed that our building would not be ready until August. Bummer. I’m not keen on staying right next to an active construction site on vacation.
> 
> FWIW, I spoke with VSE and they will allow me to cancel without a StarOptions restriction but they insisted that I would still have to pay the $50 fee.


Would they put you in a different unit away from the construction?  Different phase?


----------



## okwiater

GrayFal said:


> Would they put you in a different unit away from the construction?  Different phase?


Yes, but since we have younger children we like the pool villa. It makes it so easy to put them down for a nap or bedtime and still be able to “adult” on the patio and in the pool. I’m just not willing to risk the construction disruption, having gone through it before at Kierland.


----------



## GrayFal

okwiater said:


> Yes, but since we have younger children we like the pool villa. It makes it so easy to put them down for a nap or bedtime and still be able to “adult” on the patio and in the pool. I’m just not willing to risk the construction disruption, having gone through it before at Kierland.


I see your point


----------



## echino

A question about Bay Vista deed recording. Can it be done by a closing company by mail, or is there a requirement for an USVI attorney to physically come to the recorder's office?


----------



## carpie99

echino said:


> A question about Bay Vista deed recording. Can it be done by a closing company by mail, or is there a requirement for an USVI attorney to physically come to the recorder's office?



99% sure the closing needs to be done by someone in the USVI ... we have a closing in process with a great attorney with pretty reasonable charges if you want a contact.


----------



## DavidnRobin

echino said:


> A question about Bay Vista deed recording. Can it be done by a closing company by mail, or is there a requirement for an USVI attorney to physically come to the recorder's office?



Doesn’t need to be an attorney, but does need to be done on island.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpc5473

Currently at the Westin.  Anyone have questions?


----------



## SandyPGravel

March 2019

Dear Fellow Virgin Grand Villas Owner:

As your elected members of the Board of Directors of our condominium association, we recently participated in the annual meeting of owners at the resort and a board of directors meeting immediately thereafter.

*CONDITION OF THE RESORT*
The first thing to report is that the resort is beautiful. There are still a few things to be done, but the management company has done an outstanding job of getting on top of a disaster and moving quickly to get the resort up and running. Within days of Hurricane Irma, Vistana met with Cotton International, which became our resort’s primary construction contractor, and also met with our insurance carrier. As a result, Vistana locked up the talent and construction material that we would need before Hurricane Maria hit. Resort personnel, from top management to dishwashers, then worked day and night to restore the resort. In the end, reconstruction required 180 53-foot containers of new equipment and supplies and the rental of a special barge to bring this material to the island, night after night.

These before and after pictures of the pool area say more than we can describe in words:





_Immediately After Irma_





_March 2019_

As you can see, the foliage has recovered nicely. Ninety percent of the palm trees survived, and iguanas are beginning to be seen on the grounds.

The work that still remains to be done includes the re-opening of buildings 33, 34, 41 and 42, scheduled for May 4, resurfacing of the tennis courts, re-opening of Lemongrass restaurant, bringing in sand to replace what the storm carried away from the beach, and furnishing the new sun terrace. Although some owners who have unit weeks before May 4 in the four buildings that have yet to open can’t use their units this year, all such owners are being accommodated elsewhere on the resort. No 2019 reservations were cancelled.(Kudos to Vistana’s Suzanne Clark and her team for making arrangements for everyone).

Regarding Lemongrass: the resort is awaiting approval from the Virgin Islands Economic Development Commission—and its approval has not yet been given. After that occurs, getting the restaurant set up to begin service will take several months. So the restaurant may not open until fall. Meanwhile, three meals a day are being served at Snorkels (with a limited menu), the Mango Deli is open for breakfast food and sandwiches, kitchens in the villas are fully functional, and grills are operational for all the villas that have opened. The St. John Market and the Starfish Market are open, and although the island lost several nice restaurants (including Zozo’s, Asolare, Café Bordeaux, and Knox and Ollie’s), several others are back to normal or near-normal operations.

As you know, the main lobby was demolished. There are currently three lobbies for check-in: at the airport, at the dock, and near the fitness center (which is operating, as is the spa). Where the main lobby used to be is a concrete slab with several white pillars, most of which used to be part of the lobby. The management company plans to turn the area into a sun terrace, with outdoor furniture including tables and chairs, shade sails, internet access, and views of the bay. In our personal opinion, the white pillars are unsightly and not in keeping with the look of the resort, and we have made our views known to management.





_Sun Terrace_

During the annual meeting, an owner reported a rumor to the effect that management planned to construct new timeshare buildings on the slab where the lobby once stood. Management has informed us that the plot of land is owned by the Developer and that it may build more units on that plot in the future but has no present plans to do so.

Management expects to resurface four of the six tennis courts for tennis, and to turn the two other courts to a hard-surface court for basketball and pickleball. We think this alteration may prove popular, but if it does not, those courts could be resurfaced for tennis in the future.

Internet service is much faster than before and, once you are logged in, it is no longer necessary to log in again each day or from other areas of the resort.

The balconies of the hillside villas now have much lighter and more easily movable chairs and tables. The two bedroom corner villas have larger balconies than the other hillside villas and have four balcony chairs.

New cushioned chaises were purchased in 2017 for the hillside iguana pools and the 3-bedroom pool villas but were not in place at the time of the hurricane. Since then, the Westin brand standard has changed to a chaise that has mesh for the seating area, which you can see in the picture of the big pool above. They dry more quickly than cushioned chaises. Some people prefer them; others do not. (The Virgin Grand Board might have agreed that this change was a good idea, but it was not consulted.)

The Westin ferry now leaves from Red Hook rather than Crown Bay, which means that if you use the Westin ferry to get to the island, you will have a longer land trip and a shorter boat ride than before. This change has made it possible to have many more trips per day—and on a much nicer ferry boat. The resort’s newest ferry operates Thursday through Sunday due to a high volume of usage on those days and will be used any other day if demand is high. At other times the trips are made on the Island Time ferry. The public ferry, which also leaves from Red Hook, remains available, at a lower price. (It goes to Cruz Bay, not the resort, so it is then necessary to taxi to the resort or rent a car in town). The car ferry is also operating again, with only one carrier operating two barges at this time.

O’Connor Car Rental located on the resort property is back in operation. 

*ELECTION OF DIRECTOR*

Philip Schrag was re-elected at the annual meeting for a three-year term as an owner member of the Board.

*OTHER MATTERS*

Owners who banked 2018 StarOptions are allowed to use them within three years (until Dec. 31, 2021) rather than the usual two years. This change to the usual banking rule has not yet been reflected in the computer system. We hoped that the later expiration date would show up by now in your account, accessible through the vistana.com dashboard, but it will take a little longer for the later date to be visible to you.

Vistana is offering us a new benefit called VSN Select, available from the vistana.comdashboard. StarOptions can now be exchanged for rooms at certain hotels without the need first to convert them to hotel points (formerly known as Starpoints, now Marriott Bonvoy points). In addition, Starpoints can be converted to passage on certain cruises, albeit with a cash payment as well.

The network has also just added a new timeshare resort into which you can exchange using StarOptions: the Sheraton Kauaʻi Resort in Poipu, Kauaʻi, Hawaiʻi.

We want to remind you to close your patio doors and leave your air conditioning running when you leave your villa. We know this is counterintuitive, as we have always been told to conserve power. However, we have brand new dehumidifying air handlers and ducts, and the best way to keep the villas mold-free is to keep the warm, moist outdoor air out of the rooms. The additional energy cost of running the air conditioners will, in the long run, be a lot lower than the cost of remediating the villas if they become polluted by mold. As always, please turn off all lights that are not needed when you are away from the villa, as the excessive usage is reflected in eyeryone’s maintenance fees.

Finally, one more request: on or before May 4, our Freecycle shed will be back in operation, with a new lock and improved springs on the door (so that it closes automatically). We hope that owners will be able to borrow beach chairs as well as sand and beach toys, books, and fins, and to pick up unopened, non-perishable food and beverages. However, we have had a chronic problem with beach chairs that are placed in the Freecycle shed. Many have been abandoned on a beach or squirreled away in the storage lockers that are rented by some pool villa owners. As a result, on many days there have been no beach chairs, despite the fact that your Board has allocated $500 a year to purchase beach chairs in addition to those bought by owners and left in the shed. If you take a beach chair from the shed, please return it to the shed no later than the end of your vacation period.

Your owner-elected directors,
Larry Pelletier

Philip G. Schrag


----------



## DavidnRobin

okwiater said:


> I just spoke with the resort and they confirmed that our building would not be ready until August.



“The work that still remains to be done includes the re-opening of buildings 33, 34, 41 and 42, scheduled for May 4”




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okwiater

DavidnRobin said:


> “The work that still remains to be done includes the re-opening of buildings 33, 34, 41 and 42, scheduled for May 4”


Yeah I saw that too. Not sure who gave the August date. Either way it’s of no consequence since our week is prior to May 4 and the building is not ready.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Volcanic Eruption in St John!






Visitors are requested not to climb volcano to peer inside.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

I saw that post.  So bummed we missed experiencing this ourselves.   

We missed the eruption in Hawaii last year by one day.  


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## melissy123

NNerland said:


> It is as simple as this
> $40 is RESORT CHARGE, common these days and covers towels, wifi, etc and is charged to any reservation made through Marriott Directly; profit for Marriott
> 
> $25 is exactly what you quoted and read - the Environmental/Infrastructure Impact Fee.  Completely separate - a TAX by the USVI, collected by the Hotel
> 
> It appears when you make the Hotel booking into these Villas (as there are no longer hotel rooms) you will absorb/incur both fees.
> 
> If you book through Vistana with ownership or staroptions, you will only pay the $25/day fee to USVI.



I added my Marriott rewards number to an upcoming stay at WSJ that I’m renting from a WSJ owner.  The reservation is now on my Marriott account and it states I will get charged a $40 nightly resort fee.  But hopefully I should just be paying the $25 USVI fee?


----------



## DavidnRobin

melissy123 said:


> I added my Marriott rewards number to an upcoming stay at WSJ that I’m renting from a WSJ owner.  The reservation is now on my Marriott account and it states I will get charged a $40 nightly resort fee.  But hopefully I should just be paying the $25 USVI fee?



‘will’ or ‘may’?
If you are renting from a WSJ Owner (have VSE Reservation Confirmation in your name), then you should not be charged a $40 daily resort fee.

Only that BS $25 daily USVI ‘environmental’ fee.

Why BS?
- The fee is the same whether occupancy of 4 or 12 people. If environmental, then should be based on the number of people.
- We already pay Property Taxes which should cover environmental impact.

Hopefully. this so-called environmental fee finds its way to court - eventually...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCsun

We are flying into St. Thomas on Saturday around 3:00pm.  Still trying to decide if we should take the Westin Ferry or not.  My other option is taking a cab to Red Hook and taking the people ferry then a cab to the Westin.  Any thoughts?
We are renting a car at the Westin.


----------



## GrayFal

Sounds good v


----------



## DavidnRobin

OCsun said:


> We are flying into St. Thomas on Saturday around 3:00pm.  Still trying to decide if we should take the Westin Ferry or not.  My other option is taking a cab to Red Hook and taking the people ferry then a cab to the Westin.  Any thoughts?
> We are renting a car at the Westin.



Depends...
It is not a cab or taxi in traditional sense.  They are usually open-air safari buses. They also charge per person and large bags (including the ferry)

The Westin shuttle also goes to Red Hook now - no longer does it go out of Crown Bay (close to STT).

Cost-wise - cheaper to take ‘taxi’ and passenger ferry, but really depends on your cost vs. ease.

Also, check out inter-island ferry that is now leaving out of Crown Bay.

As you are arriving at 3pm - you need to check schedules of the Westin ferry/shuttle and Inter-Island ferry. If Inter-Island ferry is leaving at a time that works - I would check that out. More time on water and less getting over to RedHook - which is very dependent on traffic (dependent on Cruise ships).

The Westin ferry timing is also important to the time you arrive at STT.

You can always take the public taxi/ferry.

Need to balance cost vs. convenience.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farsighted99

DavidnRobin said:


> Depends...
> It is not a cab or taxi in traditional sense.  They are usually open-air safari buses. They also charge per person and large bags (including the ferry)
> 
> The Westin shuttle also goes to Red Hook now - no longer does it go out of Crown Bay (close to STT).
> 
> Cost-wise - cheaper to take ‘taxi’ and passenger ferry, but really depends on your cost vs. ease.
> 
> Also, check out inter-island ferry that is now leaving out of Crown Bay.
> 
> As you are arriving at 3pm - you need to check schedules of the Westin ferry/shuttle and Inter-Island ferry. If Inter-Island ferry is leaving at a time that works - I would check that out. More time on water and less getting over to RedHook - which is very dependent on traffic (dependent on Cruise ships).
> 
> The Westin ferry timing is also important to the time you arrive at STT.
> 
> You can always take the public taxi/ferry.
> 
> Need to balance cost vs. convenience.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Take the Westin Ferry. So much easier.  Only problem is you probably will have to leave early on the last day, unless you have a later flight. You have to leave the room by 10 AM (no late checkouts).  However, they will store your stuff if you need it.

It's a drag to have to take a ride to Red Hook, get the ferry,  then get a taxi to the hotel, and drag bags and check in etc.  You probably save money, but you're tired by the time you get to the hotel, and on the way back, you're tired by the time you get to the airport.  The Westin Ferry lugs your bags, they end up in your room, and everything is done for you.

Tell them you are an owner; it's $110 RT per person.

If you are renting a car at the Westin, rent it for the next day. You just call and they'll send a golf cart (er, Shuttle) to pick you up and they'll take you right there.  Eat at Snorkles (at the hotel) the first night.

BTW, driving in St. John is no picnic. They drive on the other side of the road (like in the UK) and the roads are up and down. and make sharp left and right turns. We opted for taxi's.  It's $5 per person into town each way; you ride in a Jamaican-like open truck with tassels. It's a hoot!  Make sure you eat at the Lime Inn one night.

Can't wait to go back!


----------



## farsighted99

DavidnRobin said:


> ‘will’ or ‘may’?
> If you are renting from a WSJ Owner (have VSE Reservation Confirmation in your name), then you should not be charged a $40 daily resort fee.
> 
> Only that BS $25 daily USVI ‘environmental’ fee.
> 
> Why BS?
> - The fee is the same whether occupancy of 4 or 12 people. If environmental, then should be based on the number of people.
> - We already pay Property Taxes which should cover environmental impact.
> 
> Hopefully. this so-called environmental fee finds its way to court - eventually...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You only have to pay the $25 fee; owners don't pay the "resort fee".  I thought the same thing.  I just came back on the 22nd of March, and they don't charge the resort fee to owners (if you used StarOptions).


----------



## DavidnRobin

Anyone have recommendations for a Fishing Charter while on STJ?
5 of us...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCsun

Good Morning from St. John! We arrived Saturday and I am happy to report that the Westin Ferry worked out great for us.  Since we are no longer young in body (but still at heart). . . letting someone else get us where we were going after a long day of travel was the way to go.  The Westin property looks outstanding and the employees are very helpful.
Our pool villa is not yet ready for occupancy therefore, we are in a three bedroom villa of Bay Vista which is lovely with a fabulous view.
Since our pool villa has parking just outside the unit, our first reaction was OMG we have to walk a very long way and up a hill to get to our unit from the car.  We are on vacation and this should not be a problem except when we are carrying cases of water and all the other crazy stuff we seem to need on vacation.  LOL
The saving grace has been what seems like an abundance of golf cart shuttles and employees happy to stop to pick us up whenever they see us carrying things.
There seems to be some disconnect with The Westin getting kitchen tools.  Our unit does not have a can opener, pasta strainer, or filter basket for the coffee pot and we have not yet been able to get them.  These items are not vital until you have bought, many cans of sauce, pasta, meatballs, sausage and fixings for a large family meal.  We did work things out by using a beer opener to pierce the cans and paper towels for the coffee pot until we could get other supplies.

Beaches! We went to Frances Bay on Sunday and the beach was great.  The snorkeling was pretty good and with the exception of the shade provided by the tree brush which is no longer there, everything was just as it used to be.
On Monday we went to Maho.  The beach was the same as Frances and we saw several turtles while snorkeling.  The new great thing about Maho is the food truck, beach chair rental, flat board rental and drink stand which is now set up across the street from the beach.  CASH only!  Both beaches had bathroom / port a pot availability.

The portable umbrellas and beach chairs I bought worked great for us.  We rented snorkeling equipment from the Westin. 

The dinner we had at the pool bar restaurant the first night was very slow (45 minutes) but delicious and worth the wait.  We stopped at Skinny Legs after leaving the beach on Monday and I am happy to report everything was great!  They replaced the roof and things that needed to be redone and it looks just like it used to . . .like a great place for a burger on an island.

We rented a car here at the Westin and have had no problems getting around the island.


----------



## SandyPGravel

DavidnRobin said:


> Anyone have recommendations for a Fishing Charter while on STJ?
> 5 of us...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Can't recommend a fishing charter, but we went diving with Busy Bee(https://www.busybeevi.com/) out of Coral Bay and it was great.  Small boat, max of 6 passengers(4 divers), so space is tight.  Wonderful change of scenery from diving around the west end with Low Key.


----------



## DavidnRobin

SandyPGravel said:


> Can't recommend a fishing charter, but we went diving with Busy Bee(https://www.busybeevi.com/) out of Coral Bay and it was great.  Small boat, max of 6 passengers(4 divers), so space is tight.  Wonderful change of scenery from diving around the west end with Low Key.



Thanks. We use Island Time for our charters normally - but specifically looking for fishing charter. I recall someone on the WSJ thread recommending a fishing charter, but can’t find it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NNerland

DavidnRobin said:


> Anyone have recommendations for a Fishing Charter while on STJ?
> 5 of us...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I highly recommend Mixed Bag.  They leave from the Westin Dock, but you book directly with them.
https://sportfishingstjohn.com/
We used them in January.  We did a 1/2 day morning charter with Cody.  He was awesome.  Was $600 for up to 6.  He was so helpful and we did inland fishing.  We had lots of success and he cleaned a bunch for meals.  It was delicious!


----------



## NNerland

We have used Catzilla - Love City Excursions for boat days.   Perfect for groups of 6-12.  They now have 2 boats.
We had Thomas, who used to be with Island Roots.  They are great too, but we have always loved Love City Excursions.
https://www.lovecityexcursions.com/catzilla/

Very reasonable and comparable to other charters on the island


----------



## ferndale

Are any of the pool villas open?    
We have about 6 weeks to go before we come and I am so hoping our building is open!!  



OCsun said:


> Good Morning from St. John! We arrived Saturday and I am happy to report that the Westin Ferry worked out great for us.  Since we are no longer young in body (but still at heart). . . letting someone else get us where we were going after a long day of travel was the way to go.  The Westin property looks outstanding and the employees are very helpful.
> Our pool villa is not yet ready for occupancy therefore, we are in a three bedroom villa of Bay Vista which is lovely with a fabulous view.
> Since our pool villa has parking just outside the unit, our first reaction was OMG we have to walk a very long way and up a hill to get to our unit from the car.  We are on vacation and this should not be a problem except when we are carrying cases of water and all the other crazy stuff we seem to need on vacation.  LOL
> The saving grace has been what seems like an abundance of golf cart shuttles and employees happy to stop to pick us up whenever they see us carrying things.
> There seems to be some disconnect with The Westin getting kitchen tools.  Our unit does not have a can opener, pasta strainer, or filter basket for the coffee pot and we have not yet been able to get them.  These items are not vital until you have bought, many cans of sauce, pasta, meatballs, sausage and fixings for a large family meal.  We did work things out by using a beer opener to pierce the cans and paper towels for the coffee pot until we could get other supplies.
> 
> Beaches! We went to Frances Bay on Sunday and the beach was great.  The snorkeling was pretty good and with the exception of the shade provided by the tree brush which is no longer there, everything was just as it used to be.
> On Monday we went to Maho.  The beach was the same as Frances and we saw several turtles while snorkeling.  The new great thing about Maho is the food truck, beach chair rental, flat board rental and drink stand which is now set up across the street from the beach.  CASH only!  Both beaches had bathroom / port a pot availability.
> 
> The portable umbrellas and beach chairs I bought worked great for us.  We rented snorkeling equipment from the Westin.
> 
> The dinner we had at the pool bar restaurant the first night was very slow (45 minutes) but delicious and worth the wait.  We stopped at Skinny Legs after leaving the beach on Monday and I am happy to report everything was great!  They replaced the roof and things that needed to be redone and it looks just like it used to . . .like a great place for a burger on an island.
> 
> We rented a car here at the Westin and have had no problems getting around the island.


----------



## DavidnRobin

ferndale said:


> Are any of the pool villas open?
> We have about 6 weeks to go before we come and I am so hoping our building is open!!



I believe 2 buildings are done - others still not completed. It will likely be close based on island time.
It has been dry (drought) - so that should help.
6 weeks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCsun

Another beautiful morning here on St. John.  The two pool villa buildings 41 & 42 are not open yet.  Since we own our week in villa 4111, we did a quick walk around and happened to walk into the open courtyard pool area and look in; the master bedroom showed the furniture was still being placed and not yet completed.  The living room looked complete but the patio table had a broken glass top and no chairs, etc.

If cosmetic items are all that is missing they could be open by the May 5th date originally stated.  I believe building 43 & 44 are open.  Ferndale - I am guessing that you were not given a final reservation for your unit.  Is that correct?  If so, what unit do you own? I will try to check on it for you.

UPDATE:  The items my unit was missing were brought to us.  Thanks Westin!

The Mango Deli is full of everything you need in a grab and go situation.  Lots of salads, sandwiches, bagels, muffins, croissants, milk, butter, snacks, coffee, cold drinks and more.

The Saint John Market and Deli is awesome!  They have it all and they are open until 10:00.  Everything we needed for the week could be found there including my favorite Cold Cafe Mocha Coffee.  Did I mention they have great fried chicken.

Yesterday we stayed on property and enjoyed all the amenities the Westin has to offer.  The new beach blow up slide, trampoline and walking wipe out pads are all connected and provided fun entertainment for the entire family.

Dinner last night at LIME INN was perfect!  Downtown St John still has the great evening island feeling and while parking is still a premium, we found a space in a new parking lot and the price was only $10 for three hours.


----------



## island22

OCsun: question for you, are the upper hillside villas/Virgin Grand still under construction? we arrive in about 3 weeks and were hoping to be placed in Virgin Grand phase. We like the Iguana pool and it's convenience and privacy also the close in parking as well! but honestly just glad to have the opportunity to be back on St John.


----------



## cubigbird

OCSun:  Can you take some pictures around Sunset Bay and the resort pool area?  I am an owner there and would love to get an idea of how it looks now.


----------



## DavidnRobin

@OCsun - if you get a chance - ask when B33-34 are expected to open.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime

OCsun said:


> Another beautiful morning here on St. John.  The two pool villa buildings 41 & 42 are not open yet.  Since we own our week in villa 4111, we did a quick walk around and happened to walk into the open courtyard pool area and look in; the master bedroom showed the furniture was still being placed and not yet completed.  The living room looked complete but the patio table had a broken glass top and no chairs, etc.
> 
> If cosmetic items are all that is missing they could be open by the May 5th date originally stated.  I believe building 43 & 44 are open.  Ferndale - I am guessing that you were not given a final reservation for your unit.  Is that correct?  If so, what unit do you own? I will try to check on it for you.
> 
> UPDATE:  The items my unit was missing were brought to us.  Thanks Westin!
> 
> The Mango Deli is full of everything you need in a grab and go situation.  Lots of salads, sandwiches, bagels, muffins, croissants, milk, butter, snacks, coffee, cold drinks and more.
> 
> The Saint John Market and Deli is awesome!  They have it all and they are open until 10:00.  Everything we needed for the week could be found there including my favorite Cold Cafe Mocha Coffee.  Did I mention they have great fried chicken.
> 
> Yesterday we stayed on property and enjoyed all the amenities the Westin has to offer.  The new beach blow up slide, trampoline and walking wipe out pads are all connected and provided fun entertainment for the entire family.
> 
> Dinner last night at LIME INN was perfect!  Downtown St John still has the great evening island feeling and while parking is still a premium, we found a space in a new parking lot and the price was only $10 for three hours.



I would love to see photos too. We are going to the Virgin Islands for 2 weeks in May but we decided to stay at the Ritz Carlton Residence Club in St Thomas after we sail the BVIs. I was so tempted to book at WSJ but I feel like I would rather stay in one resort for a week after sailing. I was able to book a 2 BR residence at the Ritz and thought I will visit stay there on this trip. I hope we can go by WSJ and check it out for a 2020 or 2021 trip.


----------



## OCsun

The upper hillside villa area is still considered a construction area and was too busy yesterday for us to drive up there.  I really did not see any exterior work being done so it must be mostly interior final finishes.  
David - I will ask your question when I check out today.  I will take some pictures of the Westin property and pool area this morning and post them tomorrow.  We are leaving on the 10:15am ferry this morning.  

Yesterday we were at Hawks-nest all day.  It is in great condition and faired the storm very well.  The bathroom facilities are in great shape and the beach area had green shade areas and some small reefs which not many of the other beaches had.  Dinner at Cafe Roma was very good. It is a small friendly Italian Restaurant with "yummy", food according to my grandkids.  We had Caprease, Vodka Penne, Rigatoni with Mushroom Marinara and four personal 10 inch pizza's.  The staff was great!.  We made a stop at a place called Ire Pop which has very refreshing real fruit popsicles.   

Wednesday we were at Cinnamon Bay.  While everything about this area has been badly damaged, access to the beach area is fine.  The parking area is open and there are port-a-pots.

A stop at Scoops Ice Cream, on our way back from the beach area on the corner of Mongoose Junction was delicious.  It is homemade with different flavors each day.


----------



## ferndale

Hey glad you are having a great vacation!!  We are building 44. I got a confirmation from Westin but don’t wholeheartedly trust that!!  
Can’t wait to see David and robin in 6 weeks!  Hope we get to enjoy our usual cheese and wine by the pool. 



OCsun said:


> The upper hillside villa area is still considered a construction area and was too busy yesterday for us to drive up there.  I really did not see any exterior work being done so it must be mostly interior final finishes.
> David - I will ask your question when I check out today.  I will take some pictures of the Westin property and pool area this morning and post them tomorrow.  We are leaving on the 10:15am ferry this morning.
> 
> Yesterday we were at Hawks-nest all day.  It is in great condition and faired the storm very well.  The bathroom facilities are in great shape and the beach area had green shade areas and some small reefs which not many of the other beaches had.  Dinner at Cafe Roma was very good. It is a small friendly Italian Restaurant with "yummy", food according to my grandkids.  We had Caprease, Vodka Penne, Rigatoni with Mushroom Marinara and four personal 10 inch pizza's.  The staff was great!.  We made a stop at a place called Ire Pop which has very refreshing real fruit popsicles.
> 
> Wednesday we were at Cinnamon Bay.  While everything about this area has been badly damaged, access to the beach area is fine.  The parking area is open and there are port-a-pots.
> 
> A stop at Scoops Ice Cream, on our way back from the beach area on the corner of Mongoose Junction was delicious.  It is homemade with different flavors each day.


----------



## OCsun

Let me start with trying to post some pictures.

Everyone I asked assured me the remaining Grand Virgin Villa's will be open in May.  I can't emphasize enough how wonderful the entire resort looks.  The pool, the beach, the villas and grounds overall were pristine. The new office which is located where the fashion store was previously, looked beautiful and welcoming.  We rented snorkeling equipment and coolers from the rental shop at the beach.  I also believe you can rent chairs there but I did not confirm that! Sorry!

The return trip on the Westin Ferry was very impressive.  All the staff were on target with every detail.  1) bottles of water were offered 2) number of people in party and number of bags checked were verified 3) staff to welcome you on board 4) staff at Red Hook waiting with new closed taxies and a mini bus to carry luggage and passages to airport 5) driver acted as tour guide and informed you about St. Thomas during the ride to the airport 6) luggage place on curb immediately upon arrival at airport.  The Ferry ride was smooth and fast!  I would highly recommend this mode of transportation. 

I was told there were enormous amounts of staff working round the clock though this past fall putting the final touches on this outstanding resort.  Even Thanksgiving and Christmas were working days at the resort.  It showed! As owners we are appreciative and could not be prouder of this new Five Star Resort.  Thanks to Westin/Marriott for making this happen.


----------



## GrayFal

OCsun said:


> The return trip on the Westin Ferry was very impressive.  All the staff were on target with every detail.  1) bottles of water were offered 2) number of people in party and number of bags checked were verified 3) staff to welcome you on board 4) staff at Red Hook waiting with new closed taxies and a mini bus to carry luggage and passages to airport 5) driver acted as tour guide and informed you about St. Thomas during the ride to the airport 6) luggage place on curb immediately upon arrival at airport.  The Ferry ride was smooth and fast!  I would highly recommend this mode of transportation.
> 
> Thanks to Westin/Marriott for making this happen.



I am going for two weeks in the fall and considering using the Westin ferry. In the. Past, you had unlimited trips to St Thomas, but the ferry dropped you at the more centrally located crown bay.
With the ferry now going to red hook, do you know if they provide complimentary transportation to Charlotte Amalie?


----------



## Andy Cross

Does anyone have the concierge email address for wsj?


----------



## controller1

Andy Cross said:


> Does anyone have the concierge email address for wsj?



No email but here is the direct phone number:  (340) 714-6099


----------



## cyntravel

Thank you so much for the photos and great information.
Can't wait to go and see all that has been done for it's owner's.



OCsun said:


> View attachment 11457 View attachment 11458 View attachment 11459 View attachment 11461 View attachment 11462 View attachment 11456 Let me start with trying to post some pictures.
> 
> Everyone I asked assured me the remaining Grand Virgin Villa's will be open in May.  I can't emphasize enough how wonderful the entire resort looks.  The pool, the beach, the villas and grounds overall were pristine. The new office which is located where the fashion store was previously, looked beautiful and welcoming.  We rented snorkeling equipment and coolers from the rental shop at the beach.  I also believe you can rent chairs there but I did not confirm that! Sorry!
> 
> The return trip on the Westin Ferry was very impressive.  All the staff were on target with every detail.  1) bottles of water were offered 2) number of people in party and number of bags checked were verified 3) staff to welcome you on board 4) staff at Red Hook waiting with new closed taxies and a mini bus to carry luggage and passages to airport 5) driver acted as tour guide and informed you about St. Thomas during the ride to the airport 6) luggage place on curb immediately upon arrival at airport.  The Ferry ride was smooth and fast!  I would highly recommend this mode of transportation.
> 
> I was told there were enormous amounts of staff working round the clock though this past fall putting the final touches on this outstanding resort.  Even Thanksgiving and Christmas were working days at the resort.  It showed! As owners we are appreciative and could not be prouder of this new Five Star Resort.  Thanks to Westin/Marriott for making this happen.


----------



## SandyPGravel

Andy Cross said:


> Does anyone have the concierge email address for wsj?




concierge@westinstjohnvillas.com

FYI-  I have had hit or miss luck with emailing them.  Sometimes it has taken weeks for someone to respond to me...island time ya know


----------



## OCsun

Just a few more pictures I wanted to share!


----------



## OCsun

My new avatar is of my daughter and myself at Hawks Nest Beach.


----------



## OCsun

GrayFal said:


> I am going for two weeks in the fall and considering using the Westin ferry. In the. Past, you had unlimited trips to St Thomas, but the ferry dropped you at the more centrally located crown bay.
> With the ferry now going to red hook, do you know if they provide complimentary transportation to Charlotte Amalie?


Yes!  The Westin Ferry does supply cab transportation to and from Charlotte Amalie on certain weekdays.  I believe the shopping ferry leaves at 10:15 on those days.


----------



## GrayFal

OCsun said:


> Yes!  The Westin Ferry does supply cab transportation to and from Charlotte Amalie on certain weekdays.  I believe the shopping ferry leaves at 10:15 on those days.


Thank you, I was hoping that was the case. We have a few spots we like to visit and friends we would like to see on STT during those two weeks.


----------



## GrayFal

GrayFal said:


> I am going for two weeks in the fall and considering using the Westin ferry. In the. Past, you had unlimited trips to St Thomas, but the ferry dropped you at the more centrally located crown bay.
> With the ferry now going to red hook, do you know if they provide complimentary transportation to Charlotte Amalie?


*TRANSPORTATION, FERRY AND SHUTTLE SERVICE*
Guests flying into the Cyril E. King Airport on St. Thomas, may choose to travel to St. John via public ferry services or the private Westin ferry. 

Westin Ferry
If you choose the private Westin ferry service, you will check-in at the Westin reception desk at the airport and leave your luggage with the airport staff for direct transport to your villa. You will enjoy the 45-minute ride across the island of St. Thomas to the Red Hook ferry dock in an enclosed, air-conditioned van that is equipped with Wi-Fi. Upon arrival at the Red Hook dock, you will be met by Westin staff who will escort you to the private Westin ferry for a 15-minute ride directly to the resort dock, where you will be welcomed by the resort staff and offered transportation directly to your villa. 

Please provide your flight information at least seven days prior your visit using the Diamond Lane form, to ensure that the airport staff is ready for your arrival. Please note that Westin ferry passes must be purchased at the Westin Airport office.

The Westin ferry service includes round-trip service from the airport and the resort (including all transportation and luggage fees), unlimited travel between St. John and St. Thomas for the duration of your stay, and daily shopping trips to downtown St. Thomas (including taxi service to and from the ferry dock). 

2019 Pricing for the Westin Ferry


Adult: US$120 round trip
Youth (ages 4-17): US$90 round trip
Children (3 and under): complimentary
_Prices subject to change without notice. Note that the Owner discount is available for two adults per Owner reservation._

The private taxi and ferry operate on set schedules. While waiting, you are invited to relax in the Westin Airport Lounge.

Westin Ferry Schedule

FERRY DEPARTURE TIMES

DEPART WESTIN DOCK DEPART RED HOOK
5:15 a.m. **************6:00 a.m.
7:00 a.m.  **************7:30 a.m.
8:15 a.m.  ************** 9:15 a.m.
10:15 a.m. SHOPPING *****11:15 a.m.
12:15 p.m. SHOPPING ***** 2:30 p.m.
3:15 p.m. ***************4:30 p.m. SHOPPING
5:00 p.m. ****************6:00 p.m.
6:30 p.m. ****************/9:30 p.m.
11:40 p.m. ***************Open for last flight

Public Ferry
Owners and Guests may also choose to utilize the public transportation system in the U.S.V.I. Per person and luggage fees apply for taxi and ferry services. For information on public ferry service between St. Thomas and St. John, including pricing and schedules, visit U.S.V.I. public ferry transportation.

If you plan to rent a car during your stay, we recommend that you do so on St John. There are car barges that run between St. Thomas and St. John but wait time to load may be more than two hours during peak travel periods


----------



## GrayFal

I wish the ferry had a “evening option” 
Leave WSJ on 5 pm. Shuttle to town with a town pick up at 8:30 to catch the 9:30 ferry


----------



## tperleberg

_Note that the Owner discount is available for two adults per Owner reservation.

What is the Owner discount price for the Westin Ferry?_


----------



## Dawnwrey

tperleberg said:


> What is the Owner discount price for the Westin Ferry?


$110


----------



## schafercpa

Just got back from my 2nd trip to STJ since the hurricanes.  Was always saddened when passing the gate at Caneel Bay.  Some may have noticed this beautiful tree on the grounds to the left of the entrance that appeared to be a casualty of the storms.  I finally stopped last week to take a picture and while talking to the guard, he mentioned that he was told that the tree is still alive!!!!  Sure enough, if you look closely, you will see sprouts coming up from some of the branches.
Just thought I would pass on this small bit of good news !


----------



## schafercpa

Actually, the tree is to the Right of gate


----------



## melissy123

Just got back from WSJ.  I know someone was asking if the place by the beach rents chairs. Yes, it does. $10 per day. Resort is in beautiful shape, but very short staffed. From other business owners on the island, it seems there’s a shortage of workers because there’s no place for people to live.  The beaches we went to seemed almost deserted in the mornings.  Saw lots of turtles at Maho.


----------



## DavidnRobin

melissy123 said:


> Just got back from WSJ.  I know someone was asking if the place by the beach rents chairs. Yes, it does. $10 per day. Resort is in beautiful shape, but very short staffed. From other business owners on the island, it seems there’s a shortage of workers because there’s no place for people to live.  The beaches we went to seemed almost deserted in the mornings.  Saw lots of turtles at Maho.



You can also buy beach chairs at Hardware store above Starfish Market - at least prior to H.Irma


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

I just called the WSJ Front Desk - B33 and B34 opened a week and a half ago.
Yippee!!!
Just in Time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolyn

I just talked to Vistana yesterday and they said 33 and 34 were not open yet... looks like the left hand doesn’t know what the right hand is doing… LOL!!  We are looking forward to going back in November.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Carolyn said:


> I just talked to Vistana yesterday and they said 33 and 34 were not open yet... looks like the left hand doesn’t know what the right hand is doing… LOL!!  We are looking forward to going back in November.



You called Vistana - meaning Orlando?
I called the Front Desk at WSJ.
Guess I will call back...

I did call back - WSJ Front Desk - and asked if B33 and B34 were open.
They confirmed that all buildings at the resort are now open.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolyn

Yes, it was Vistana not WSJ. That’s awesome!
Can’t wait until November.


----------



## TravelTime

I am in the Virgin Islands this week. I would like to visit the WSJ and see the facilities and resort. We are staying at RC STT near Red Hook. Does anyone have any suggestions of how to visit WSJ for a couple hours?


----------



## DavidnRobin

TravelTime said:


> I am in the Virgin Islands this week. I would like to visit the WSJ and see the facilities and resort. We are staying at RC STT near Red Hook. Does anyone have any suggestions of how to visit WSJ for a couple hours?



Take ferry across, then take taxi to WSJ?


----------



## SandyPGravel

TravelTime said:


> I am in the Virgin Islands this week. I would like to visit the WSJ and see the facilities and resort. We are staying at RC STT near Red Hook. Does anyone have any suggestions of how to visit WSJ for a couple hours?



Go to the front desk and tell them you are thinking of buying.  I'm sure they'll find someone to give you a tour.  They don't need to know you're a Tugger and gonna buy resale.


----------



## Kid Napa

DavidnRobin said:


> You called Vistana - meaning Orlando?
> I called the Front Desk at WSJ.
> Guess I will call back...
> 
> I did call back - WSJ Front Desk - and asked if B33 and B34 were open.
> They confirmed that all buildings at the resort are now open.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I can confirm with 100% certainty that building 34 is open...I am typing this from my villa in SJV, building 34 right now.


----------



## Kid Napa

Kid Napa said:


> I can confirm with 100% certainty that building 34 is open...I am typing this from my villa in SJV, building 34 right now.



First day...still working out the kinks in building 34.  First, refrigerator, which is 80’s era (kind of like the look of the buildings), was at about 70 degrees this morning.  Spent the morning hanging out getting that fixed...couldn’t leave because I didn’t have a safe installed in the room.  After getting the fridge worked on, I took all the valuables down to the lobby to stow in a safe deposit box and requested they install a safe.  Spent a little of the afternoon in the villa hanging out while they installed the safe.  Cooking utensils were minimal, including no corkscrew, so called two hours before dinner to request one (for a nice red to go along with some prime NY strips).  After calling three times to make sure I would get it before dinner, a gentleman arrived with one just before we sat down.  

Staff have been very nice and the grounds are looking pretty good, although the ungroomed sections are a little rough looking.  This is my first time here, so I cannot compare to pre-hurricane status.  

Sunset in June is north of the resort over the hill, which is a little disappointing as you can see that they are spectacular (I suspect it is perfect for Cruz Bay and Caneel Bay this time of year).  I imagine it is dead on with the Great Cruz Bay in the winter months as we are looking Southwest.  Will need to keep a mental note of that.


----------



## DavidnRobin

We arrive in a few days.  I suspect we will run into similar issues with villa.
In June, sun sets over the hill.  Oceans 365 has a great sunset view (when no Sahara dust).


----------



## TravelTime

I was just over at WSJ. We just went to see the property for future reference. It was very empty. It looks a little rundown to me and a dated 80s style, not having seen it pre-hurricane. I am sure the interiors are fabulous as Westin probably put more focus on the insides and just repaired the exterior. The landscaping is okay but could be better. More grooming is needed. The natural trees are pretty high already, which surprised me that they grow so fast. This is good and bad, since the views look like they will already be blocked, but nice to see all the foliage growing back. I am just giving my first impression of an outsider’s view who has never been to WSJ before. I did not like the layout of the resort. The villas are too far from the main pool and beach. The hillside section felt like a separate resort. Even the closest villas on the resort side are a bit of a walk to the pool and not beachfront. It feels like the layout of the villa sections on the resort side are too clustered together giving me a bit of a claustrophobic feeling. I would have liked to see more open space between villas within each section. The open space seems to be between the various phases and not within phases. I was also surprised at how run down the neighborhood and roads are from the ferry to WSJ.

I was on the Caneel Bay side pre-hurricane and I recall it being so different. Maybe because we only drove from the ferry area though the national park to get to Caneel Bay. We did not go over to the National park side yesterday since the mission was just to see WSJ. I would like to visit that side next to see if my memories are the same or not. I did see Caneel Bay from the Tortola ferry. Before I knew it was Caneel Bay, I told my husband that looks like some beautiful beaches better than any we had seen in the BVIs, then we realized it was Caneel Bay. The structures on Caneel Bay look intact from afar but I am sure there must be a lot of damage. However, I suspect whoever gets the next lease could have it open pretty quickly. My impression from reading about the problems at Caneel Bay is more about the current leaseholder not wanting to invest in recovery rather than the extent of damage. I really hope it re-opens. It was (and possibly still is) one of the most beautiful places in the Caribbean.


----------



## ksqdomer

DavidnRobin said:


> I just called the WSJ Front Desk - B33 and B34 opened a week and a half ago.
> Yippee!!!
> Just in Time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


woohoo,
 June 21 here we come!!


----------



## ksqdomer

TravelTime said:


> I was just over at WSJ. We just went to see the property for future reference. It was very empty. It looks a little rundown to me and a dated 80s style, not having seen it pre-hurricane. I am sure the interiors are fabulous as Westin probably put more focus on the insides and just repaired the exterior. The landscaping is okay but could be better. More grooming is needed. The natural trees are pretty high already, which surprised me that they grow so fast. This is good and bad, since the views look like they will already be blocked, but nice to see all the foliage growing back. I am just giving my first impression of an outsider’s view who has never been to WSJ before. I did not like the layout of the resort. The villas are too far from the main pool and beach. The hillside section felt like a separate resort. Even the closest villas on the resort side are a bit of a walk to the pool and not beachfront. It feels like the layout of the villa sections on the resort side are too clustered together giving me a bit of a claustrophobic feeling. I would have liked to see more open space between villas within each section. The open space seems to be between the various phases and not within phases. I was also surprised at how run down the neighborhood and roads are from the ferry to WSJ.
> 
> I was on the Caneel Bay side pre-hurricane and I recall it being so different. Maybe because we only drove from the ferry area though the national park to get to Caneel Bay. We did not go over to the National park side yesterday since the mission was just to see WSJ. I would like to visit that side next to see if my memories are the same or not. I did see Caneel Bay from the Tortola ferry. Before I knew it was Caneel Bay, I told my husband that looks like some beautiful beaches better than any we had seen in the BVIs, then we realized it was Caneel Bay. The structures on Caneel Bay look intact from afar but I am sure there must be a lot of damage. However, I suspect whoever gets the next lease could have it open pretty quickly. My impression from reading about the problems at Caneel Bay is more about the current leaseholder not wanting to invest in recovery rather than the extent of damage. I really hope it re-opens. It was (and possibly still is) one of the most beautiful places in the Caribbean.



I think you have to take into consideration that the whole resort was a hotel now converted to timeshare villas. The hill side buildings across the street were always villas. Can't speak for other owners but we are on the hill, love parking right in front of our villa, love the small pool which is never crowded, and easy grill access. We almost never use the large resort pool but do use the workout room. 90% of our time is on the north shore.


----------



## SandyPGravel

ksqdomer said:


> I think you have to take into consideration that the whole resort was a hotel now converted to timeshare villas. The hill side buildings across the street were always villas. Can't speak for other owners but we are on the hill, love parking right in front of our villa, love the small pool which is never crowded, and easy grill access. We almost never use the large resort pool but do use the workout room. 90% of our time is on the north shore.



Ditto   (except for the work out room, I'm allergic to working out) Also love the full size kitchen appliances including the oven.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Ditto...
(WSJ and STJ are not for everyone)

Day 4 - and still haven’t been at the Main Resort
Frances Bay
Little Lameshur
Hawknest as I write
and our villa pool (repeat)

bring shade...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

Yep... almost unbearable





View from 3410 balcony 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksqdomer

SandyPGravel said:


> Ditto   (except for the work out room, I'm allergic to working out) Also love the full size kitchen appliances including the oven.


How  could I forget the full kitchen and large ice maker!!??


----------



## DavidnRobin

Cruz Bay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

ksqdomer said:


> How  could I forget the full kitchen and large ice maker!!??








Did we bring enough wine?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

OMG you brought all that from CA and it made it unscathed?  How do you make weight?  I try to bring one decent 12" pan to cook with and sometimes it gets sacrificed so the baggage makes weight.

Unit looks exactly like 3210 except we didn't get two rolls of paper towels to start.

Have you cooked in the unit much?  We set off the new fire alarms by making popcorn.  The steam from the pan set off the alarm.  The person who came to silence the alarm said it happens when someone opens up the dryer too.  The heat from the dryer will set off the alarm.  We were afraid to cook after the first time it happened!


----------



## SandyPGravel

DavidnRobin said:


> Ditto...
> (WSJ and STJ are not for everyone)
> 
> Day 4 - and still haven’t been at the Main Resort
> Frances Bay
> Little Lameshur
> Hawknest as I write
> and our villa pool (repeat)
> 
> bring shade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We tried to do something like this as well, but didn't have the poles for the front end of our "tarp". (Extra beach blanket I brought along with carabiners to attach to the folliage.)


----------



## NNerland

DavidnRobin said:


> Did we bring enough wine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




How did you get this there?  I have always tried each year to bring a few more things that are more expensive with us; Liquor and Beer is relatively reasonable on the Island; but wine is not.
I don't necessarily want to bring another bag; Travel Boxes aren't very environmentally friendly to leave behind.   I looked at protectors and then boxing, leaving only box behind.

What do you do to travel?  Well worth the checked bag cost on wine as most bottles are 3-4x local prices.


----------



## DavidnRobin

NNerland said:


> How did you get this there?  I have always tried each year to bring a few more things that are more expensive with us; Liquor and Beer is relatively reasonable on the Island; but wine is not.
> I don't necessarily want to bring another bag; Travel Boxes aren't very environmentally friendly to leave behind.   I looked at protectors and then boxing, leaving only box behind.
> 
> What do you do to travel?  Well worth the checked bag cost on wine as most bottles are 3-4x local prices.



12-bottle styrofoam cardboard container - individually bagged.
37 pounds
$30
Delta


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NNerland

DavidnRobin said:


> 12-bottle styrofoam cardboard container - individually bagged.
> 37 pounds
> $30
> Delta
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great - Thanks.  My thought too.   I was trying to think of a way I could get them there without the styrofoam as to not add to garbage down there.    I don't mind leaving cardboard to be recycled behind, but would want to not leave a giant mold behind for garbage.    But your method was my first thought.   We fly American, get free bags with our card; so we often don't worry about paying checked bag fees.  But also a small 1 way investment!


----------



## DavidnRobin

Great Time on Island Roots (Capt Jason Siska) at Lime Out VI (Floating Taco Bar) at Hansen Bay (Coral Bay)






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

Special visit by Baby Finn and Mama Jill at Salt Pond Beach with Papa Jason and the Island Roots Charter gang.
Another great trip circumventing STJ!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farsighted99

TravelTime said:


> I was just over at WSJ. We just went to see the property for future reference. It was very empty. It looks a little rundown to me and a dated 80s style, not having seen it pre-hurricane. I am sure the interiors are fabulous as Westin probably put more focus on the insides and just repaired the exterior. The landscaping is okay but could be better. More grooming is needed. The natural trees are pretty high already, which surprised me that they grow so fast. This is good and bad, since the views look like they will already be blocked, but nice to see all the foliage growing back. I am just giving my first impression of an outsider’s view who has never been to WSJ before. I did not like the layout of the resort. The villas are too far from the main pool and beach. The hillside section felt like a separate resort. Even the closest villas on the resort side are a bit of a walk to the pool and not beachfront. It feels like the layout of the villa sections on the resort side are too clustered together giving me a bit of a claustrophobic feeling. I would have liked to see more open space between villas within each section. The open space seems to be between the various phases and not within phases. I was also surprised at how run down the neighborhood and roads are from the ferry to WSJ.
> 
> I was on the Caneel Bay side pre-hurricane and I recall it being so different. Maybe because we only drove from the ferry area though the national park to get to Caneel Bay. We did not go over to the National park side yesterday since the mission was just to see WSJ. I would like to visit that side next to see if my memories are the same or not. I did see Caneel Bay from the Tortola ferry. Before I knew it was Caneel Bay, I told my husband that looks like some beautiful beaches better than any we had seen in the BVIs, then we realized it was Caneel Bay. The structures on Caneel Bay look intact from afar but I am sure there must be a lot of damage. However, I suspect whoever gets the next lease could have it open pretty quickly. My impression from reading about the problems at Caneel Bay is more about the current leaseholder not wanting to invest in recovery rather than the extent of damage. I really hope it re-opens. It was (and possibly still is) one of the most beautiful places in the Caribbean.



Really?  Excuse me, but WSJ is an amazing resort.  I thought it was amazing and wonderful.  Loved our room. Maybe you have to walk a bit, but even so, the resort is beautifully landscaped.  The beach is wonderful. You sure you went to the same place I did???   Loved the iguanas and birds all over the place. And you can always jump on a golf cart for a ride...  BTW, I own at Nanea in Maui (which ain't too shabby), but I prefer this place....

Caneel Bay won't be back for a long time; years probably.  The place got destroyed and the lease was almost up.  So don't count on going there any time soon. When I was there in March they were talking about how they haven't been able to renegotiate the lease with the current owners... and they won't be fixing it up for zillions of dollars to only stay with the property for a handful of years. So yeah, it has great beaches but no one wants to build there.  Good luck with that! I went there years ago when it was owned by Rock Resorts; yeah it was nice.  Also, I'm sure if they do get it back up one day, I probably won't be able to afford it.

BTW, here's the latest on the Caneel Bay ordeal: https://stjohnsource.com/2019/06/06/cbia-seeks-to-terminate-lease-for-caneel-bay-resort/

Says $100M needed to rebuilt resort; current lease owner wants the National Parks to give him $70M to get out of the lease...  doesn't sound like it will be resolved soon...


----------



## ccy

Has anybody brought beach chairs in their luggage to STJ?  Thinking of doing so ...


----------



## schafercpa

ccy said:


> Has anybody brought beach chairs in their luggage to STJ?  Thinking of doing so ...


Absoulutely, all the time. 
Two Tommy Bahama Costco chairs bound together with plastic ties.  I have free 1st bags for all in my party with Delta Amex.  ( you do not need to put tickets or use the delta card on airline.  Just show up at airport with your group and fly together).
My chairs are well traveled making this trip many times and survive without damage.  People stare at us when they come out on the carousel in luggage claim.
If serious beach bum, there is no other way.
Go for it...................


----------



## ccy

schafercpa said:


> Absoulutely, all the time.
> Two Tommy Bahama Costco chairs bound together with plastic ties.  I have free 1st bags for all in my party with Delta Amex.  ( you do not need to put tickets or use the delta card on airline.  Just show up at airport with your group and fly together).
> My chairs are well traveled making this trip many times and survive without damage.  People stare at us when they come out on the carousel in luggage claim.
> If serious beach bum, there is no other way.
> Go for it...................



Thanks for the reply!  I have free 1st bag with United.  I'm thinking of sticking 2 TB chairs in a suitcase if it fits lol.  My daughter and I will be beaching for 5 days and don't want to rent at $10/day. Might even bring a sunshade


----------



## ocdb8r

schafercpa said:


> Absoulutely, all the time.
> Two Tommy Bahama Costco chairs bound together with plastic ties.  I have free 1st bags for all in my party with Delta Amex.  ( you do not need to put tickets or use the delta card on airline.  Just show up at airport with your group and fly together).
> My chairs are well traveled making this trip many times and survive without damage.  People stare at us when they come out on the carousel in luggage claim.
> If serious beach bum, there is no other way.
> Go for it...................



So, I'e been seriously thinking about designing some sort of "package" that allows me to combine 2 Tommy Bahama Costco chairs, a matching TB umbrella (or two) and my two spring float recliners into a single unit for checking on an airplane.  It would go on every Timeshare/Cruise trip with me!  Perhaps zip-ties is the answer....but I was originally thinking something that would be contained with a handle (easy to check and easy to lug around).  Perhaps ziptie everything into a package and then get someone to sew a "cover" for the whole thing.


----------



## NNerland

ocdb8r said:


> So, I'e been seriously thinking about designing some sort of "package" that allows me to combine 2 Tommy Bahama Costco chairs, a matching TB umbrella (or two) and my two spring float recliners into a single unit for checking on an airplane.  It would go on every Timeshare/Cruise trip with me!  Perhaps zip-ties is the answer....but I was originally thinking something that would be contained with a handle (easy to check and easy to lug around).  Perhaps ziptie everything into a package and then get someone to sew a "cover" for the whole thing.



Our family bought 6 chairs one year when we were there as it was cheaper than renting.   We have returned with the chairs 2 times now.   We too have a free bag with AA and our travel has been done by laying them flat on a tarp.  We then fold the tarp over, like wrapping a present, and tape.    We tape our names to them, like a shipping label.    This is a great way to then take them back with us easily.  We also throw in some life jackets for the kids.    The size meets the regular checked bag policies and is super easy and cheap.   We throw in some tape to make the return trip home.

The hardware store on St John, where we bought the chairs gave us this idea.  It has worked wonderfully.

We take the St John Westin shuttle and boat, so the way we look at all of our bags is once we check at the airport, we don't touch our bags until we return home.  Makes these extra bags all worth while.

We also do a food suitcase for snacks we know our kids want.   This year we plan on packing a wine box for a one way journey.  We manage to pack our clothes in carry one, so we can use our checked bags for this very purpose.


----------



## ccy

ocdb8r said:


> So, I'e been seriously thinking about designing some sort of "package" that allows me to combine 2 Tommy Bahama Costco chairs, a matching TB umbrella (or two) and my two spring float recliners into a single unit for checking on an airplane.  It would go on every Timeshare/Cruise trip with me!  Perhaps zip-ties is the answer....but I was originally thinking something that would be contained with a handle (easy to check and easy to lug around).  Perhaps ziptie everything into a package and then get someone to sew a "cover" for the whole thing.



I love the idea!!! I checked Amazon for tarp shipping bags and nope they don't have any


----------



## NNerland

ccy said:


> I love the idea!!! I checked Amazon for tarp shipping bags and nope they don't have any



We don't use a tarp shipping bag - we use a basic 8x8 or something like that tarp.    Then use it like wrapping paper.  Very simple.  It isn't a bag or anything; just a simple square tarp.  Very cheap and easy to pack safely.  Sorry if I implied a bag - it is just a plain tarp.  And an idea we got from the Hardware store when trying to figure out how to get 6 chairs home.
Just be sure your final "package wrap" matches airline guidelines for luggage, so not to be oversized.

Wrapping them in a tarp allows you to protect them from damage when tossed around by airlines.


----------



## LisaH

How did you manage to ship all these bottles from mainland? LOL.
Could you do me a favor by taking a look of #3428 to see if it's finished?



DavidnRobin said:


> Did we bring enough wine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaH

Saw this picture on Facebook posted by Jason. I was wondering if you were in it... We will be there in Aug and will contact him. Hope his business stays strong. 



DavidnRobin said:


> Special visit by Baby Finn and Mama Jill at Salt Pond Beach with Papa Jason and the Island Roots Charter gang.
> Another great trip circumventing STJ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

LisaH said:


> How did you manage to ship all these bottles from mainland? LOL.
> Could you do me a favor by taking a look of #3428 to see if it's finished?



2 days left and we have 2 bottles of white remaining - perfect
The wine shipping details are above.

Looks like 3428 is occupied.


----------



## DavidnRobin

LisaH said:


> Saw this picture on Facebook posted by Jason. I was wondering if you were in it... We will be there in Aug and will contact him. Hope his business stays strong.



Yep - that was us.  If you want Jason - you will need to check.  He is also working for STJ Fire and Rescue.  His new boat is nice - smoother and larger. The mangroves in Hurricane Hole are devastated.

His baby boy is adorable - big fat thighs.  It was nice of Jill to carry Baby Finn down from their place at Kiddel Bay.
They just completed their house and have been essentially living in an Eco tent for months. I cannot imagine doing that w/o AC and with a baby.


----------



## Andy Cross

Is there a way to tell when booking a 3bdr if it is a pool villa or not, or are those impossible to book?


----------



## sachia007

DavidnRobin said:


> Great Time on Island Roots (Capt Jason Siska) at Lime Out VI (Floating Taco Bar) at Hansen Bay (Coral Bay)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Love this pic.... wish I were there!!!!


----------



## sachia007

schafercpa said:


> Absoulutely, all the time.
> Two Tommy Bahama Costco chairs bound together with plastic ties.  I have free 1st bags for all in my party with Delta Amex.  ( you do not need to put tickets or use the delta card on airline.  Just show up at airport with your group and fly together).
> My chairs are well traveled making this trip many times and survive without damage.  People stare at us when they come out on the carousel in luggage claim.
> If serious beach bum, there is no other way.
> Go for it...................


 
My husband bought 2 beach chairs, and the cool thing about them is that they collapse like the camp chairs (they have shorter legs). He bought them on Amazon and also bought a beach tent and a zip bag (with wheels and a retractable handle) to put it all in.  This Feb. was our first time traveling with it (in all the years we've been to STJ) and it was well worth the checked bag cost!!!!


----------



## SandyPGravel

Andy Cross said:


> Is there a way to tell when booking a 3bdr if it is a pool villa or not, or are those impossible to book?



Probably hard to get.  First reason being those are fixed week, fixed unit.  The SO values for the weeks are slightly different for certain weeks.  For example the amount required for weeks 16-18 are 196,900, not 257,000.  Weeks that don't overlap the same seasons would be the only way I can see.


----------



## Helios

It is possible, but just for a couple of weeks of the year when the seasons don't line up.  You can tell because of the different amount of points the unit requires.  Getting one is possible, but it is very hard.  The easiest way to do it, IMO, is probably by getting one last minute.  That, of course, is very risky and you may want to consider this as plan b while holding another reservation.  I know it can be done because I did it before I got my two Pool Villas.


----------



## ksqdomer

DavidnRobin said:


> 2 days left and we have 2 bottles of white remaining - perfect
> The wine shipping details are above.
> 
> Looks like 3428 is occupied.


hey arriving on 6/21 building 33. got any beach chairs for me??


----------



## DavidnRobin

I left a TB chair at bottom of stairs below B34 (staircase next to pool).
If you meet Eric and Carol - in 2Bd TH in B33 closest to pool (1st floor) - they also have some.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

ksqdomer said:


> hey arriving on 6/21 building 33. got any beach chairs for me??



Did you get TB chair from under B34?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaH

What happened to the storage shack? We used to take and deposit beach chairs, floats and other supplies there.


----------



## LisaH

Anyone going the week of Aug 10? Looking for two extra people to share a boat trip on Island Roots with Jason.


----------



## tborr123

I wonder if this IKEA bag would work to check in beach chairs. I used it to check in a backpack.
https://m2.ikea.com/us/en/p/frakta-...MIirCHmeL_4gIVDcRkCh2siA3VEAQYAiABEgLqKPD_BwE


----------



## alexadeparis

SandyPGravel said:


> Probably hard to get.  First reason being those are fixed week, fixed unit.  The SO values for the weeks are slightly different for certain weeks.  For example the amount required for weeks 16-18 are 196,900, not 257,000.  Weeks that don't overlap the same seasons would be the only way I can see.



I believe the pool villa when booking say occupancy 8 while the other phases are 10?


----------



## GrayFal

alexadeparis said:


> I believe the pool villa when booking say occupancy 8 while the other phases are 10?


I now own a fix week 7 VGV, a 2BR Coral Vista Resort season fall and a Sunset Bay studio resort season summer.  When I search for a resie ( I need One night in November) it identifies units as coral and sunset.   
I assume because i am an owner it is showing me which Home Options I can use.   
Finding this interesting.


----------



## ccy

tborr123 said:


> I wonder if this IKEA bag would work to check in beach chairs. I used it to check in a backpack.
> https://m2.ikea.com/us/en/p/frakta-storage-bag-for-cart-blue-90149148/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIirCHmeL_4gIVDcRkCh2siA3VEAQYAiABEgLqKPD



I'm also looking for one.  My beach chairs measure 28 x 24.


----------



## ksqdomer

DavidnRobin said:


> Did you get TB chair from under B34?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did! thanks so much. Scored two more nice Tommy's in the pod Saturday morning. Just got home on 7-3. We tacked our Explorer onto our week.


----------



## DavidnRobin

ksqdomer said:


> I did! thanks so much. Scored two more nice Tommy's in the pod Saturday morning. Just got home on 7-3. We tacked our Explorer onto our week.



Great! The others chairs were probably from our WSJ neighbors  Tuggers Eric and Carol that departed on Sat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjm1

We are going to try to reserve a studio WSJ for next year when the 9 month window opens. When I searched for availability it does show that there are studios available as of now. However, it doesn't indicate which section of the resort it would be in (Sunset Bay, Coral Vista or Virgin Grand). Does the resort just assign a section to you randomly or is the reservation for a particular section? Also, I don't recall which of Sunset Bay or Coral Vista was the last section built out from the hotel. Any insights would be appreciated.

This will be our second stay, assuming we can reserve something. Last time we stayed in a Virgin Grand 1BR. We are thinking we want to try either Sunset Bay or Coral Vista this time even though the units are smaller.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## DavidnRobin

mjm1 said:


> We are going to try to reserve a studio WSJ for next year when the 9 month window opens. When I searched for availability it does show that there are studios available as of now. However, it doesn't indicate which section of the resort it would be in (Sunset Bay, Coral Vista or Virgin Grand). Does the resort just assign a section to you randomly or is the reservation for a particular section? Also, I don't recall which of Sunset Bay or Coral Vista was the last section built out from the hotel. Any insights would be appreciated.
> 
> This will be our second stay, assuming we can reserve something. Last time we stayed in a Virgin Grand 1BR. We are thinking we want to try either Sunset Bay or Coral Vista this time even though the units are smaller.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike



You mean at 8 months with SOs?
It matters what time of year you are trying to get into WSJ with SOs - not sure searching current availability is useful.

I would call (WSJ Front Desk - not Vistana) close to your (successful) reservation date to request phase - week or so.

Studios are common at WSJ - 1Bd are only at VGV (Hillside) phase.

Sunset Bay is newest phase - by Main Pool.

If you have vehicle - VGV is best IMO. We don’t even go down to Main Resort.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjm1

DavidnRobin said:


> You mean at 8 months with SOs?
> It matters what time of year you are trying to get into WSJ with SOs - not sure searching current availability is useful.
> 
> I would call (WSJ Front Desk - not Vistana) close to your (successful) reservation date to request phase - week or so.
> 
> Studios are common at WSJ - 1Bd are only at VGV (Hillside) phase.
> 
> Sunset Bay is newest phase - by Main Pool.
> 
> If you have vehicle - VGV is best IMO. We don’t even go down to Main Resort.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you David. 

Yes, I meant to say at the 8 month mark with SO’s. I realize that the inventory will change between now and when I can actually reserve a unit. I will plan to call the resort after I make the ressie and make a request.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## ccy

ksqdomer said:


> I did! thanks so much. Scored two more nice Tommy's in the pod Saturday morning. Just got home on 7-3. We tacked our Explorer onto our week.



Where can I find this "pod"?


----------



## carpie99

We are leaving for WSJ in 4 days with 28 of our closest friends and family /happydance

I have three separate reservations myself plus our friends/family are renting 3 other units from "Larry" who apparently owns and rents about 30% of the resort it seems.  About a third our group is staying off resort.

Excited to see what our unit (3428) looks like after the rebuild.


----------



## LisaH

carpie99 said:


> We are leaving for WSJ in 4 days with 28 of our closest friends and family /happydance
> 
> I have three separate reservations myself plus our friends/family are renting 3 other units from "Larry" who apparently owns and rents about 30% of the resort it seems.  About a third our group is staying off resort.
> 
> Excited to see what our unit (3428) looks like after the rebuild.


That’s my unit! Please keep it tidy for our trip on Aug 10


----------



## carpie99

LisaH said:


> That’s my unit! Please keep it tidy for our trip on Aug 10


 Will do 

A week 27 Two Bedroom TH just sold on eBay for $1 ... if it had been 3428 I may have had to buy it!


----------



## cyntravel

carpie99 said:


> Will do
> 
> A week 27 Two Bedroom TH just sold on eBay for $1 ... if it had been 3428 I may have had to buy it!


How many SO's came with that unit?


----------



## carpie99

cyntravel said:


> How many SO's came with that unit?



95,700 ... it really doesn’t matter though because it is a terrible timeshare to purchase for StarOptions.  If I wasn’t going to use the unit I would rent it rather than use the options.


----------



## finztotheleft

I have looked through the boards to see if this has been brought up already.  I did not see anything so if I missed it please forgive.

The Westin has asked the VI Economic Development Commission to allow them to decrease the required minimum employees from 250 to 150.  This was first brought to the commission in Fall 2018 however nothing was heard at that time.  Recently a business case was presented to the commission as to why and the details.

It has been known that the Westin has been trying to subcontract out all the restaurants and eliminate that from their overhead.  Longboard was rumored to be taking the “Snorkels” restaurant at one point however there seems to be no progress there.  The food and beverage staff JUST got benefits (insurance etc) meanwhile they began working again in January.

Personally- I get the business side of wanting to minimizing costs to maximize profit however the resort has been poorly staffed for years.  Example: three to four bartenders used to staff snorkels each day.  Most days now it is two.  Mind you one bartender has half the bar, does the service bar which covers the  only open restaurant, the pool, and the beach.  Currently there is maybe....maybe one person waiting on the pool guests for food and drinks.  

The golf cart team are busting their butts however there is always waiting involved.  Housekeeping is inconsistent and on this trip required someone to come the next day and properly do a refresh. = wasted hours.

Has the requests of decreasing staff requirements been discussed with each HOA board??? I have not seen any documentation from Bayvista board.

https://stjohnsource.com/2019/06/12/westin-asks-to-cut-back-staff-requirement/


----------



## carpie99

So we are in our unit again post hurricane.  Couple weird issues. The AC sounds like a jet engine but most of the air comes out on first floor.  And I think they screwed up the placement of the light over the dining room table.


----------



## ksqdomer

finztotheleft said:


> I have looked through the boards to see if this has been brought up already.  I did not see anything so if I missed it please forgive.
> 
> The Westin has asked the VI Economic Development Commission to allow them to decrease the required minimum employees from 250 to 150.  This was first brought to the commission in Fall 2018 however nothing was heard at that time.  Recently a business case was presented to the commission as to why and the details.
> 
> It has been known that the Westin has been trying to subcontract out all the restaurants and eliminate that from their overhead.  Longboard was rumored to be taking the “Snorkels” restaurant at one point however there seems to be no progress there.  The food and beverage staff JUST got benefits (insurance etc) meanwhile they began working again in January.
> 
> Personally- I get the business side of wanting to minimizing costs to maximize profit however the resort has been poorly staffed for years.  Example: three to four bartenders used to staff snorkels each day.  Most days now it is two.  Mind you one bartender has half the bar, does the service bar which covers the  only open restaurant, the pool, and the beach.  Currently there is maybe....maybe one person waiting on the pool guests for food and drinks.
> 
> The golf cart team are busting their butts however there is always waiting involved.  Housekeeping is inconsistent and on this trip required someone to come the next day and properly do a refresh. = wasted hours.
> 
> Has the requests of decreasing staff requirements been discussed with each HOA board??? I have not seen any documentation from Bayvista board.
> 
> https://stjohnsource.com/2019/06/12/westin-asks-to-cut-back-staff-requirement/


Interesting, we were there week 25 and the concierge said that Longboard was definitely taking over the food.


----------



## GrayFal

carpie99 said:


> So we are in our unit again post hurricane.  Couple weird issues. The AC sounds like a jet engine but most of the air comes out on first floor.  And I think they screwed up the placement of the light over the dining room table.


That’s very odd!


----------



## DavidnRobin

carpie99 said:


> So we are in our unit again post hurricane.  Couple weird issues. The AC sounds like a jet engine but most of the air comes out on first floor.  And I think they screwed up the placement of the light over the dining room table.



Ours as well - we hated the old lights (too bright) - but the location of the new DR light is ridiculous.

I know what you mean by the downstairs AC - our upstairs AC worked well. We kept the downstairs at 78F and upstairs at 76F.

We also had to call to get our missing LR chair - it came quickly.

also - There was a notice on our W/D Door that said the room rate was $1500/nite !!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ada903

I am looking to pay my property taxes online.  I need a control and an invoice number in order to do (link below).  I can see the property tax bills online, but I never got them in the mail, and there is no control number or invoice number on the online bills.. any suggestions how to get that info?

https://propertytax.vi.gov/Login.aspx


----------



## DavidnRobin

ada903 said:


> I am looking to pay my property taxes online.  I need a control and an invoice number in order to do (link below).  I can see the property tax bills online, but I never got them in the mail, and there is no control number or invoice number on the online bills.. any suggestions how to get that info?
> 
> https://propertytax.vi.gov/Login.aspx


With some clever searching (your name, etc) - you should be able to find your parcel number, then find your property tax bill.  I have done this, but a while ago.


----------



## LisaH

Wow! Is it paying property tax time again? Of course no bill has arrived as usual.


----------



## ada903

DavidnRobin said:


> With some clever searching (your name, etc) - you should be able to find your parcel number, then find your property tax bill.  I have done this, but a while ago.



I sure did find the parcel and the tax bills, but none have the required control and invoice numbers required to pay the bills online!


----------



## GrayFal

LisaH said:


> Wow! Is it paying property tax time again? Of course no bill has arrived as usual.


I actually received mine in the mail.  First time in years this has happened.


----------



## LisaH

GrayFal said:


> I actually received mine in the mail.  First time in years this has happened.


When is the due day?


----------



## GrayFal

LisaH said:


> When is the due day?


Tom thinks it is August 18


----------



## LisaH

Thank you! I’ll give it a few more days before contacting USVI office for payment.


----------



## DavidnRobin

ada903 said:


> I sure did find the parcel and the tax bills, but none have the required control and invoice numbers required to pay the bills online!



Ouch!
WSJ has sent these to Owners in the past - along with mailings from the USVI.  I have gotten them over the years - even the one that was sent by the USVI doubling the PropTax that was recalled.

You could try calling them (also ouch) - and ask.  I have called the STJ office before with success (different matter).

We have changed addresses since last year (questionable if our bills will get forwarded...) - and have to deal with somehow getting our address changed in the USVI system.

Thanks for the heads up on the PropTax being due.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carpie99

Here is my list of problems ... I am really pissed that the appliances haven’t been replaced.  Seems like they were in the other units on the hill was in. 

Is this a Westin issue to resolve or a HOA problem?

I understand the light issue is an argument between Westin management and the company that did the repairs.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Seasonal Closings - from News of St John

http://newsofstjohn.com/2019/07/19/2019-seasonal-closings/


----------



## DavidnRobin

July 2019

Dear Fellow Virgin Grand Villas Owner:

As your owner-elected members of the Board of Directors, we recently participated in a conference call meeting of the Board. We have only a little to report to supplement the longer communication that we sent after the Annual Meeting in March, but all of it is good news.

Progress at the resort

General Manager Sam Hugli reported to the Board that all of the Virgin Grand units were available for occupancy on schedule by May 4. All units now have a state-of-the-art fire safety and sprinkler system. The resort’s generators have functioned flawlessly during power outages. The fitness center is fully operational, the all-purpose court (for pickleball and basketball) is in use, and the tennis courts are expected to be resurfaced by the end of July. New, nonmotorized water sports equipment is available on the beach. New sand to replace what was washed away during Hurricane Irma should arrive by the end of July. The door on the freecycle shed will be repaired so that it closes properly and a new lock will be installed. Once completed, we encourage owners to put beach chairs, toys, swim equipment and unopened nonperishable food in the shed upon departure. Management will also stock the shed with a few beach chairs each year from recovered chairs following the storm. (If you also own vacation ownership interests in other parts of the resort, there is more good news for you as well; although the freecycle shed on the Virgin Grand side of the road is available only for Virgin Grand occupants, additional freecycle space is now available at the big pool and on the beach near the equipment rental area.)

Speaking of the freecycle shed, here is a new benefit: every morning, the Times Digest is being delivered to a mailbox next to our freecycle shed. If you look for a Times Digest there and don’t find one, Management will increase the number being delivered. Please call the Front Desk to let Management know that more copies are needed.

Two aspects of the resort will take a little longer to restore. There are regulatory issues affecting the reopening of the Lemongrass restaurant, which may delay the reopening until the end of the year. Meanwhile, Snorkels continues to serve three meals a day and, of course, the grills are operational at the hillside pools and in the pool villas. The new Sun Terrace (where the old lobby once stood) is still a work in progress. It will have comfortable seating and tables and be shielded from the sun by shade sails and umbrellas. A trellis is planned, but we can’t yet report an estimated completion date. 

Beach towel system 

Over the years, many Westin St. John beach towels have “disappeared,” and owners have to pay for replacements through maintenance fees. To reduce this cost, a new system went into effect on July 1. Beach towels are placed in each unit at the start of the week. To obtain a new towel, it will be necessary to exchange a used towel for a new towel at the pool hut. 

Extension 5000 

As your owner-elected representatives, we have received a few reports from owners about problems in particular units, such as missing cooking equipment or an overflowing Jacuzzi. Because of the total refurbishment of the units, there are bound to be some glitches in the first year of operation. Please direct concerns first to Service Express and if you don’t obtain prompt satisfaction, leave a message on Extension 5000. That line goes directly to the General Manager and the heads of all departments; they are the people who need to hear about any problems that aren’t quickly addressed by Service Express. Of course, you can contact us if there is a serious problem that Management does not seem to be addressing properly. We do want to know if there are any serious problems, but we are volunteers with other jobs, so we hope that you will contact us only if Management seems unable to resolve your difficulty. 

Insurance claim 

The insurance claim for property damage caused by Hurricane Irma is still being processed, but Management expects to close out the claim by the end of the calendar year. Meanwhile, there is tentative good news. As you will recall, eight years ago the Board voted to create a contingency reserve fund to protect owners from a special assessment in the event of a major storm, to cover the 5% deductible on the property insurance policy. The fund now has more than $2 million, and our share of the deductible is likely to be about $1 million, thanks to a clause in the (old) insurance policy limiting the deductible for all Vistana resorts to $10 million. 

Unfortunately, the insurance company declined to include such a clause in the new insurance policy, which went into effect on May 1. As a result, should there be another major hurricane, our maximum liability for the deductible will be approximately $2.5 million depending upon the insured value. The changing global climate suggests that, sooner or later, there will be another such storm that passes over St. John. Therefore, the Board plans to continue to build up the hurricane contingency fund for several more years.

Developer repurchase

Pursuant to a standing agreement, the Association offered the developer an offer to purchase 36 vacation ownership interests that we owned as a result of foreclosures. The developer accepted the offer and has paid the Association $71,704 in accordance with the first amendment to the agreement. More importantly, the developer has paid the 2019 maintenance fees on those interests and will continue to do so until it sells them. 

Reminder about maintenance fees 

More than a hundred interests are currently unavailable to owners who have not paid maintenance fees. In most cases, the Association has put liens on the interests, and the Board has decided to send a large number of them to its collection lawyer to begin foreclosure proceedings. Please pay maintenance fees on time and don’t risk lockouts, liens and foreclosures, which can harm your credit rating. 

Reminder about air conditioning

While leaving the air conditioner running at night and when you are not in your unit seems counterintuitive and wasteful, we want to remind you that this is actually a desirable practice. The brand-new dehumidification system depends on having the air conditioner running, and the cost of remediating mold in a unit (or of treating a health condition caused by mold) far exceeds the cost of running the air conditioner. So please let the system run all the time, and do not leave windows or screen doors open. 

We look forward to meeting many of you at the resort. 

Larry Pelletier 
larrypelletierx@gmail.com
Philip G. Schrag
phil.schrag@gmail.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carpie99

I can't describe what a pain in the butt it is for us VGV people not to have a pool towel exchange at the old lobby ... getting down to the pool on the way to the North Shore is a major annoyance.


----------



## LisaH

carpie99 said:


> Here is my list of problems ... I am really pissed that the appliances haven’t been replaced.  Seems like they were in the other units on the hill was in.
> 
> Is this a Westin issue to resolve or a HOA problem?
> 
> I understand the light issue is an argument between Westin management and the company that did the repairs.



Thanks for listing all the issues in 3428. Hopefully at least some of them will be remedied by the time we arrive.


----------



## DavidnRobin

carpie99 said:


> I can't describe what a pain in the butt it is for us VGV people not to have a pool towel exchange at the old lobby ... getting down to the pool on the way to the North Shore is a major annoyance.



I totally agree - it is totally unreasonable for us to go from B34 to the Pool Towel Hut just to exchange beach towels (which we go thru on a daily basis) which probably takes 30 min round trip.

I guess we will just have to wash our own. Arg!

Phil - you reading this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaH

Finally received the tax bill in the mail. due Aug 14, 2019


----------



## SandyPGravel

Actually received our tax bill this year(today)

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## carpie99

DavidnRobin said:


> I totally agree - it is totally unreasonable for us to go from B34 to the Pool Towel Hut just to exchange beach towels (which we go thru on a daily basis) which probably takes 30 min round trip.
> 
> I guess we will just have to wash our own. Arg!
> 
> Phil - you reading this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Actually I never considered just washing and drying them ... that is better than the horrible pool exchange


----------



## halsey

DavidnRobin said:


> Ouch!
> WSJ has sent these to Owners in the past - along with mailings from the USVI.  I have gotten them over the years - even the one that was sent by the USVI doubling the PropTax that was recalled.
> 
> You could try calling them (also ouch) - and ask.  I have called the STJ office before with success (different matter).
> 
> We have changed addresses since last year (questionable if our bills will get forwarded...) - and have to deal with somehow getting our address changed in the USVI system.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the PropTax being due.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have received our property tax Bill's from Vistana every year, never from USVI gov't. This is first year we have not received one from Vistana so I reached out to them after seeing this discussion. They responded today that yes they do mail them to owners of all properties except Virgin Grand Villas - what? why? We have been receiving it for years from Vistana, formerly SVN. Without the control and invoice number on the back of the bill, I am unable to log on to get a copy. Why is VGV suddenly excluded from this service?


----------



## DavidnRobin

halsey said:


> We have received our property tax Bill's from Vistana every year, never from USVI gov't. This is first year we have not received one from Vistana so I reached out to them after seeing this discussion. They responded today that yes they do mail them to owners of all properties except Virgin Grand Villas - what? why? We have been receiving it for years from Vistana, formerly SVN. Without the control and invoice number on the back of the bill, I am unable to log on to get a copy. Why is VGV suddenly excluded from this service?



Email Phil and ask.
Previously, I have received them from both entities. Nothing yet, but probably a forwarding address issue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halsey

Yes, Phil is following up with Vistana as had heard from another concerned owner yesterday as well.


----------



## ekinggill

Trip report...July 19 - 26...Unit 3425 (1BR)

So great to be back in the USVI.  This was our first stay not using our deeded week.  The process was painless and it actually wasn't that hard to find open dates.  As I would learn over the course of the week...the resort was not full.

Arrived in STT on Thursday early afternoon on AA.  Bags delivered quickly.  Amalie Car Rental ready and waiting.  Great new hybrid AWD Grand Cherokee.  Stayed one night at a family run boutique hotel, Olga's Fancy.  Great views, relatively cheep, very clean.  (No elevator is the only negative.)

Brunch Friday morning at Tap and Still on the way to Red Hook.  Great burgers.  No problems with the car barge.  New barge Grand Vic is awesome.

Arrived at the WSJ.  Check in at the new location is better than the old.  It is air conditioned and in-spite of (or maybe because of) our desk person was a trainee, we checked in faster than ever before.  Even though it was not our week, we got our own unit to stay in.  Pretty cool.

The villa itself is pretty much like before.  The view is actually a little better as the trees had started to grow into our view.  Kids found pullout sofa comfy.  A number of things were missing from our unit...not all of the glassware was there, there were no linens for the sofa bed even though our reservation was for 4 people, no soap for the dishwasher.  Housekeeping quickly brought the rest up.  My oven did take an eternity to heat up...but I remember it being like that before the storms.

Grills by the villa pool both worked.  Villa pool itself is just like before.

Resort pool is fixed up very nicely.  Chairs are comfy, plenty of them, plenty of umbrellas.  We arrived at the pool as late as 10:30 and still got great spots.  A couple of issues.  A number of times the poolside was dirty in the morning, (sand on chairs from late night partying, tables dirty, iguana dung un-picked up) and there were not nearly enough servers walking around the pool to take drink orders.  One pool island has two small palms growing on it, the other has one dead palm.  I did miss the shade of the big trees.

Even though the island wasn't very busy, private chartering a boat was difficult.  (I guess there are just way fewer boats to go around.)  We called Jason Siska from Island Roots, our every-year Captain, and he said he was already booked up for three weeks out.  Trevor Sichel, who has a business filling up boats for Captains, hooked us up with Carpe Diem.  Great boat, great Captain.  Snorkeled The Indians and a couple other spots.  Lunch at Pirates Bite.  Drinks and tacos at Lime Out.  (GREAT!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beaches:  We had heard horror stories about Maho becoming a shit show.  Loud people, crowded, no place to park.  That was not our experience.  We brought a shade tent, found a nice spot and set up.  I snorkeled the reef on the west side of the bay and I must say it was a little sad.  Still millions of the bait fish, but the toll the hurricanes took on the reefs over there meant way fewer aquarium fish and interesting small living things.  There are signs of recovery...I hope the crowds don't spoil it.  Snorkeling in the grassy center of the bay was great.   Tons of turtles, stingrays...even some squid.

Another day we went to Trunk, which was packed.  This was a great snorkel.  While there was lots of dead coral, there still were lots of fish.

As for restaurants, Lime Inn was great as always.  Longboard...my wife thought was great...I found it mediocre.  Morgan's was the star of the show.

Return car ferry was effortless.  Amalie representative waiting as promised at the checkin desk.  Immigration was pretty fast.  The terminal sucks.  No AC and it was hot steamy day. 

All in all a great family trip once again.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Great to see Trip Reports here once again. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

*Virgin Grand Villas – 2019 USVI Property Tax*

Dear Mrs. Gina,

The Office of the Tax Assessor of the U.S. Virgin Islands has issued the 2019 property tax bills to all property owners of record as of Jan. 1, 2019. *Payment is due in full no later than Oct. 14, 2019*, in order to avoid late payment charges.

Vistana Management, Inc. (VMI) just received the 2019 tax bills and is in the process of mailing them to Owners. The 2019 tax bills are currently available for viewing online. Please follow the steps below to submit your payment by Oct. 14, 2019. To locate your information online, you must have an established Parcel Number or your loan must have been paid in full as of Jan. 1, 2019.


Click here to conduct a tax bill search using your name and/or Parcel Number.
Select the Parcel Number for the 2019 tax year.
If you own multiple Parcels, select the Owner Name then scroll through the 2019 Account Numbers to individually select each Parcel.

Select the Bill Number for the 2019 Tax Year to view the amount due and print the Tax Bill Detail page.
Choose one of the following payment methods:

*Payment by Check:*
Make your check payable to the Government of the United States Virgin Islands.
Write the Parcel Number on your check.

*Payment by Credit Card:*
Print and complete the USVI Credit Card Authorization Form* in its entirety.
Write the Parcel Number in the “Apply Amount to” section of the form.
Provide a copy of the cardholder’s passport or driver’s license.

Include a copy of the Tax Bill Detail page for the Parcel that shows the amount due.
Request a paid receipt and include a stamped self-addressed return envelope. Please be sure to retain your paid receipt for future reference.
Send your check or credit card authorization form, via certified or registered mail with return receipt requested, to:

Office of the Lieutenant Governor 
Property Tax Collection Division 
P.O. Box 447 
Cruz Bay, St. John, U.S. Virgin Islands, 00831
If you choose to pay your tax bill using one of the methods described above, please retain the tax bill you receive from VMI for your records.

The Property Tax Collection Division does accept online Visa or Mastercard credit card payments; however, payment by this method requires you to have a Control Number and Invoice Number (same as Bill Number noted in Step 3 above) to access your account. This information will appear on the tax bill that is being mailed to you and is located on the back of the payment coupon. The Control Number remains the same each year; therefore, you may also reference last year’s tax bill to obtain this information. Click here to access the Virgin Islands online bill pay site.

VMI is happy to assist you with any questions you may have on this matter, however, please understand that VMI does not have the ability to adjust your tax bill. Furthermore, contacting VMI will not preserve your protest rights with the Office of the Tax Assessor.

Sincerely,

Vistana Management, Inc.


----------



## ccy

Leaving this Thursday for WSJ for 6 nights ...
Is there a charge to replace towels in the unit?
Also, do we need to bring our own beach towels?


----------



## SandyPGravel

ccy said:


> Leaving this Thursday for WSJ for 6 nights ...
> Is there a charge to replace towels in the unit?
> Also, do we need to bring our own beach towels?



Beach towels will be in the unit.  You can exchange those out at a towel hut by the main pool.
Don't know the answer to the other question, sorry.


----------



## DavidnRobin

ccy said:


> Leaving this Thursday for WSJ for 6 nights ...
> Is there a charge to replace towels in the unit?
> Also, do we need to bring our own beach towels?



If you are in VGV - you might want to wash your own beach towels as they now want exchanges done at towel hut by Main Pool and that is quite a trek.

We bring a parasheet to the beach to lay over the sand.

Also - bring shade!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ekinggill

We didn't find it much hassle to change out towels...between having our own car, the golf carts and the VGV housekeeping room that is never locked, we always had clean towels with little effort.

We too brought a "shade in a bag" with us.  Best invention ever.  Sand anchors work great.


----------



## ekinggill

BTW...with much sorrow we have decided to give away our WSJ unit.  Listed on tug2.net and on Red Week.  If this post breaks the rules...please delete.


----------



## DavidnRobin

ekinggill said:


> We didn't find it much hassle to change out towels...between having our own car, the golf carts and the VGV housekeeping room that is never locked, we always had clean towels with little effort.
> 
> We too brought a "shade in a bag" with us.  Best invention ever.  Sand anchors work great.



This is in reference to the beach towels - not the regular towel exchange.
They are no longer bringing up new beach towels.
It would take 20-30 min round trip from B33-34 to exchange beach towels at pool hut.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

ekinggill said:


> BTW...with much sorrow we have decided to give away our WSJ unit.  Listed on tug2.net and on Red Week.  If this post breaks the rules...please delete.



Give away? Why would you not use Bargain Deals?
Or are you selling? Which is not giving away...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

DavidnRobin said:


> Give away? Why would you not use Bargain Deals?
> Or are you selling? Which is not giving away...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is posted in Bargain Deals for $1


----------



## ekinggill

DavidnRobin said:


> This is in reference to the beach towels - not the regular towel exchange.
> They are no longer bringing up new beach towels.
> It would take 20-30 min round trip from B33-34 to exchange beach towels at pool hut.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




We had 4 beach towels in our unit on check in and there were about a dozen folded beach towels in the maid's room in the basement of building 33 when I went and looked.  I can only comment on what happened the week of July 19-26.


----------



## DavidnRobin

ekinggill said:


> We had 4 beach towels in our unit on check in and there were about a dozen folded beach towels in the maid's room in the basement of building 33 when I went and looked.  I can only comment on what happened the week of July 19-26.



We had 6 towels in our villa - which is great.  But none in maids room - and were told when we called for exchange that we had to go to pool hut.  Last year I grabbed from maids room. Those beach towels you grabbed from maids room were probably to stock villas for new arrivals.

We are just going to wash as needed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farsighted99

So what's with all the taxes owners have to pay at WSJ?   You are getting billed by the USVI tax department on top of the MF's?  Then you have to pay $25 per day when you stay there?  (at least I had to... even though I own at Nanea).   I saw that if you book through Marriott (and are not an owner or a Vistana owner using Options) it's $40.  What gives??


----------



## DavidnRobin

farsighted99 said:


> So what's with all the taxes owners have to pay at WSJ?   You are getting billed by the USVI tax department on top of the MF's?  Then you have to pay $25 per day when you stay there?  (at least I had to... even though I own at Nanea).   I saw that if you book through Marriott (and are not an owner or a Vistana owner using Options) it's $40.  What gives??



The $25 per day is an USVI ‘Environmental’ Fee - that IMO will never hold up in court if challenged.
(Because the Fee is the same for a studio (occupancy of 4) and a 3Bd (occupancy of 12).
How is that fair or balanced when it comes to the environment?

Our PropTax is $160/wk - the EF is $175/wk.
Yep - sucks...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

*Important update on the proposed mega-yacht marina in Coral Bay in today's News of St. John.*

http://newsofstjohn.com/2019/08/21/proposed-mega-yacht-marina-still-on-the-table/

_"Are you a resident of the Virgin Islands, or do you own property in the USVI? Do you want an opportunity to participate in the decision making process regarding the Summer’s End Group mega yacht marina in Coral Bay Harbor, St John? If so, then I encourage you to sign the petition below and add your name to the list of people who want to ensure that any decision regarding the permits for this project are made in a way that promotes public participation, as required by the Virgin Islands Coastal Zone Management Act._

This is where you come in. If you are a full or part time resident of the island, or if you own property on the island (and I believe having a timeshare at the Westin or Grande Bay counts), David is asking that you sign the above-mentioned petition. You can do so by clicking this link."


----------



## LisaH

ekinggill said:


> BTW...with much sorrow we have decided to give away our WSJ unit.  Listed on tug2.net and on Red Week.  If this post breaks the rules...please delete.


I just sold my Week 32 2BR for $2500 by listing on craigslist. I paid stamp tax and buyer paid the rest of closing costs. There is a market out there. It may take some time but it will sell! I also listed on Redweek with zero interest. We are sad to part with our week but will return by either renting from owners or using AirBnb/VRBO


----------



## schafercpa

SandyPGravel said:


> *Important update on the proposed mega-yacht marina in Coral Bay in today's News of St. John.*
> 
> http://newsofstjohn.com/2019/08/21/proposed-mega-yacht-marina-still-on-the-table/
> 
> _"Are you a resident of the Virgin Islands, or do you own property in the USVI? Do you want an opportunity to participate in the decision making process regarding the Summer’s End Group mega yacht marina in Coral Bay Harbor, St John? If so, then I encourage you to sign the petition below and add your name to the list of people who want to ensure that any decision regarding the permits for this project are made in a way that promotes public participation, as required by the Virgin Islands Coastal Zone Management Act._
> 
> This is where you come in. If you are a full or part time resident of the island, or if you own property on the island (and I believe having a timeshare at the Westin or Grande Bay counts), David is asking that you sign the above-mentioned petition. You can do so by clicking this link."


 
I too just read this article posted by Jenn at NOSJ.  Everyone on this blog has an interest in saving STJ from this horror and should immediately sign the petition!!!!!


----------



## mjm1

mjm1 said:


> We are going to try to reserve a studio WSJ for next year when the 9 month window opens. When I searched for availability it does show that there are studios available as of now. However, it doesn't indicate which section of the resort it would be in (Sunset Bay, Coral Vista or Virgin Grand). Does the resort just assign a section to you randomly or is the reservation for a particular section? Also, I don't recall which of Sunset Bay or Coral Vista was the last section built out from the hotel. Any insights would be appreciated.
> 
> This will be our second stay, assuming we can reserve something. Last time we stayed in a Virgin Grand 1BR. We are thinking we want to try either Sunset Bay or Coral Vista this time even though the units are smaller.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike





DavidnRobin said:


> You mean at 8 months with SOs?
> It matters what time of year you are trying to get into WSJ with SOs - not sure searching current availability is useful.
> 
> I would call (WSJ Front Desk - not Vistana) close to your (successful) reservation date to request phase - week or so.
> 
> Studios are common at WSJ - 1Bd are only at VGV (Hillside) phase.
> 
> Sunset Bay is newest phase - by Main Pool.
> 
> If you have vehicle - VGV is best IMO. We don’t even go down to Main Resort.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



David, you were correct about how the inventory can change as the 8 month window is about to open. I had continued to watch for the week we desired in late April, 2020, which was a Sunday check in, and the system showed availability for a studio villa (not even with an indication of "low availability.") Then on the last day before the window opened availability for a 7 night stay completely disappeared. Owners must have realized they needed to book something within their priority window. So, I watched for a 6 night stay to open the next day. It was there with "low availability", but alas I wasn't quick enough to reserve a unit. Finally, I was able to reserve a 4 night stay in a Premium Studio Villa last night. While we were disappointed to not get as many nights as we wanted, at least we got 4 nights. We also have 4 nights at the Ritz- St. Thomas, so it will be a nice combination. So, WSJ continues to be a challenging resort to get into at the 8 month mark.

I do have a couple of questions for experienced WSJ travellers:
- Has anyone here had any success in adding a night or two to a reservation by continuing to watch for availability to free up? 
- Are you allowed to reserve only 1 night at WSJ?
- What is a Premium Studio Villa? I only see "studio villa" listed on the floor plans provided on the site. I called Vistana and a rep told me it is a larger sized studio, but he didn't seem confident in his answer. Perhaps it is in Coral Vista, since the studios are a bit larger than those in Sunset Bay.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## farsighted99

The studio we stayed in at Coral Vista in March was great!  On the main floor, a small kitchen with a dishwasher.  Not sure what they mean by "premium" though.  Space does open up; we went during Spring Break and I was amazed to even get the space at all 3 weeks before we actually went there. Keep trying. Otherwise, stay in St. Thomas. The Ritz Carlton has to be great.


----------



## SandyPGravel

mjm1 said:


> David, you were correct about how the inventory can change as the 8 month window is about to open. I had continued to watch for the week we desired in late April, 2020, which was a Sunday check in, and the system showed availability for a studio villa (not even with an indication of "low availability.") Then on the last day before the window opened availability for a 7 night stay completely disappeared. Owners must have realized they needed to book something within their priority window. So, I watched for a 6 night stay to open the next day. It was there with "low availability", but alas I wasn't quick enough to reserve a unit. Finally, I was able to reserve a 4 night stay in a Premium Studio Villa last night. While we were disappointed to not get as many nights as we wanted, at least we got 4 nights. We also have 4 nights at the Ritz- St. Thomas, so it will be a nice combination. So, WSJ continues to be a challenging resort to get into at the 8 month mark.
> 
> I do have a couple of questions for experienced WSJ travellers:
> - Has anyone here had any success in adding a night or two to a reservation by continuing to watch for availability to free up? Yes.  I was able to add on one day to the beginning of my rez one year.  I planned on renting one of the hotel rooms (when Sunset Bay was still hotel rooms.)  But then several months later the one day I wanted opened up.  I was a happy camper!
> - Are you allowed to reserve only 1 night at WSJ? I don't think so, but they were able to add mine to my existing rez.
> - What is a Premium Studio Villa? I only see "studio villa" listed on the floor plans provided on the site. I called Vistana and a rep told me it is a larger sized studio, but he didn't seem confident in his answer. Perhaps it is in Coral Vista, since the studios are a bit larger than those in Sunset Bay. IDK
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


----------



## jschmeling

We're getting ready for our late September trip, pretty excited to get back to St. John after two years not being able to go. We're there for 5 days in a two bedroom loft in Coral Vista (that's where we bought our points). Normally I'd prefer that, but this year we're taking my 78 year old mother-in-law (and my sister-in-law). I noted we'd prefer a unit with no steps if possible. Anyone have the best approach to try to get a until that's not on multiple floors? 

Separately, we're, as usual, renting a car in St. Thomas, looks like barge service is now pretty regular. The trip report I saw above seems to indicate the beaches are in good shape though the snorkeling might take years to recover. We may leave snorkeling gear at home this trip if that's the case. We are taking beach chairs for the first time, and I found an awesome duffel bag on Amazon that holds four Renneto chairs! Way more convenient than strapping them together. It weighs about 65 pounds, which is under the 70 pounds as a Delta medallion member, too. (https://amzn.to/2ZlWzXc) 

I love the wine shipping idea, too... I normally buy there, but the choices here are a lot better. Not to mention the prices. BUT, I'm also open to shopping local to support the recovery, so how are the stores (Starfish and across the hall?) stocked with wine now? We've also usually stopped at Food Center on STT on the way to stock up on groceries and sometimes wine or beer. 

Getting excited!!! One month to go!


----------



## mjm1

farsighted99 said:


> The studio we stayed in at Coral Vista in March was great!  On the main floor, a small kitchen with a dishwasher.  Not sure what they mean by "premium" though.  Space does open up; we went during Spring Break and I was amazed to even get the space at all 3 weeks before we actually went there. Keep trying. Otherwise, stay in St. Thomas. The Ritz Carlton has to be great.




Thank you for your insights. 

I reviewed the StarOptions charts again and noted that the studios in Virgin Grand are listed as Premium Studio Villas, so it looks like that is where we will be. We had hoped to try the studios down below, but we are happy to be anywhere in the resort.

And I will keep watching to see if we can add a night or two.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## LisaH

jschmeling said:


> We're getting ready for our late September trip, pretty excited to get back to St. John after two years not being able to go. We're there for 5 days in a two bedroom loft in Coral Vista (that's where we bought our points). Normally I'd prefer that, but this year we're taking my 78 year old mother-in-law (and my sister-in-law). I noted we'd prefer a unit with no steps if possible. Anyone have the best approach to try to get a until that's not on multiple floors?
> 
> Separately, we're, as usual, renting a car in St. Thomas, looks like barge service is now pretty regular. The trip report I saw above seems to indicate the beaches are in good shape though the snorkeling might take years to recover. We may leave snorkeling gear at home this trip if that's the case. We are taking beach chairs for the first time, and I found an awesome duffel bag on Amazon that holds four Renneto chairs! Way more convenient than strapping them together. It weighs about 65 pounds, which is under the 70 pounds as a Delta medallion member, too. (https://amzn.to/2ZlWzXc)
> 
> I love the wine shipping idea, too... I normally buy there, but the choices here are a lot better. Not to mention the prices. BUT, I'm also open to shopping local to support the recovery, so how are the stores (Starfish and across the hall?) stocked with wine now? We've also usually stopped at Food Center on STT on the way to stock up on groceries and sometimes wine or beer.
> 
> Getting excited!!! One month to go!


We were there last week. Starfish is well stocked with wines. I'm not a wine connoisseur but it seems OK, price is quite decent as well. 
Snorkeling was pretty good. Reefs seem to be healthy at Honeymoon, Salt Pond and the left side of Trunk Bay (facing ocean). We also cruised on Island Roots and went snorkeling at Congo/Lovango Cays, Little and Great Lamershur Bays. Even Reef Bay has some really nice reef formations where it is usually not calm enough to snorkel but we lucked out. We are also lucky to have very good weather pretty much the entire week.
Barge service was on time. We took Global Marine upon arrival and bought round trip fare to save some money.


----------



## SandyPGravel

SandyPGravel said:


> *Virgin Grand Villas – 2019 USVI Property Tax*
> 
> Dear Mrs. Gina,
> 
> The Office of the Tax Assessor of the U.S. Virgin Islands has issued the 2019 property tax bills to all property owners of record as of Jan. 1, 2019. *Payment is due in full no later than Oct. 14, 2019*, in order to avoid late payment charges.
> 
> Vistana Management, Inc. (VMI) just received the 2019 tax bills and is in the process of mailing them to Owners. The 2019 tax bills are currently available for viewing online. Please follow the steps below to submit your payment by Oct. 14, 2019. To locate your information online, you must have an established Parcel Number or your loan must have been paid in full as of Jan. 1, 2019.
> 
> 
> Click here to conduct a tax bill search using your name and/or Parcel Number.
> Select the Parcel Number for the 2019 tax year.
> If you own multiple Parcels, select the Owner Name then scroll through the 2019 Account Numbers to individually select each Parcel.
> 
> Select the Bill Number for the 2019 Tax Year to view the amount due and print the Tax Bill Detail page.
> Choose one of the following payment methods:
> 
> *Payment by Check:*
> Make your check payable to the Government of the United States Virgin Islands.
> Write the Parcel Number on your check.
> 
> *Payment by Credit Card:*
> Print and complete the USVI Credit Card Authorization Form* in its entirety.
> Write the Parcel Number in the “Apply Amount to” section of the form.
> Provide a copy of the cardholder’s passport or driver’s license.
> 
> Include a copy of the Tax Bill Detail page for the Parcel that shows the amount due.
> Request a paid receipt and include a stamped self-addressed return envelope. Please be sure to retain your paid receipt for future reference.
> Send your check or credit card authorization form, via certified or registered mail with return receipt requested, to:
> 
> Office of the Lieutenant Governor
> Property Tax Collection Division
> P.O. Box 447
> Cruz Bay, St. John, U.S. Virgin Islands, 00831
> If you choose to pay your tax bill using one of the methods described above, please retain the tax bill you receive from VMI for your records.
> 
> The Property Tax Collection Division does accept online Visa or Mastercard credit card payments; however, payment by this method requires you to have a Control Number and Invoice Number (same as Bill Number noted in Step 3 above) to access your account. This information will appear on the tax bill that is being mailed to you and is located on the back of the payment coupon. The Control Number remains the same each year; therefore, you may also reference last year’s tax bill to obtain this information. Click here to access the Virgin Islands online bill pay site.
> 
> VMI is happy to assist you with any questions you may have on this matter, however, please understand that VMI does not have the ability to adjust your tax bill. Furthermore, contacting VMI will not preserve your protest rights with the Office of the Tax Assessor.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Vistana Management, Inc.




*Has anyone received the property tax bill from Vistana?*


----------



## Markus

Received mine about 3 weeks ago.

Markus


----------



## SandyPGravel

Markus said:


> Received mine about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Markus



I haven't received one from Vistana, nor did I receive one last year. (I did receive one from the VI, but I would like to receive one from Vistana since the VI isn't reliable either.)  I sent an inquiry in this morning on Dashboard to see what is going on.


----------



## halsey

SandyPGravel said:


> *Has anyone received the property tax bill from Vistana?*


Received ours yesterday from Vistana for our VGV property. Payment due October 14 to avoid late penalty.


----------



## SandyPGravel

I sent an email to owner services asking when I would receive my tax bill.  I mentioned that I never did receive one last year.  The response I received was "I understand that you received an email stating that the invoices for annual maintenance fees for your VOI were being mailed out. Please keep in mind, that this can take up to several weeks, maybe even a couple of month to issue out the invoices."  I responded mentioning that the TAXES are due in about 7 weeks and sending the statement out "in a couple of months" was ridiculous. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1

SandyPGravel said:


> I sent an email to owner services asking when I would receive my tax bill.  I mentioned that I never did receive one last year.  The response I received was "I understand that you received an email stating that the invoices for annual maintenance fees for your VOI were being mailed out. Please keep in mind, that this can take up to several weeks, maybe even a couple of month to issue out the invoices."  I responded mentioning that the TAXES are due in about 7 weeks and sending the statement out "in a couple of months" was ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



That shows either a bot read your email or an employee glanced at it for key words and didn't read it to understand it.  Pathetic.


----------



## bobpark56

Is Virgin Grand the only HOA to get these tax bills? I have never heard anything about taxes on Coral Vista.


----------



## farsighted99

So how is tropical cyclone Dorian affecting St. John so far?  I see it's raining there.  Anyone staying at the Westin Resort right now?  Looks like there is a Curfew that starts at noon (right about now) ....   http://newsofstjohn.com


----------



## LisaH

In the last 100 years, only one hurricane (Bertha in July 1996) hit USVI before mid Aug. We had Week 32 and we always had sunny weather during the day with occasional rains and overnight showers. Guess we were lucky!


----------



## SandyPGravel

controller1 said:


> That shows either a bot read your email or an employee glanced at it for key words and didn't read it to understand it.  Pathetic.



Well this is just the icing on the cake.  I received a call from Vistana Owner Services claiming I asked for a REFUND of my WSJ taxes and they're really sorry but that can't be done because it is billed directly from the VI.  Seriously where did this come from?  *I asked for my tax statement.*  I'm not sure anyone there can actually read.  Where someone came up with the fairy tale that I asked for a flipping refund is beyond me.  We pay these people how much???


----------



## farsighted99

Looks like Dorian is now a Hurricane Category 1.  It's hovering over St. Thomas - St. John - St. Croix...  However, it's moving fast and hopefully will be out of the way sometime this evening...  on it's way  to Florida.  Crossing fingers there isn't much damage.  A Category 1 is no Category 5, however.


----------



## farsighted99

Looks like the worst is over.  Lots of rain, and some downed trees.   http://newsofstjohn.com   Looks like no major damage.


----------



## mjm1

mjm1 said:


> Thank you for your insights.
> 
> I reviewed the StarOptions charts again and noted that the studios in Virgin Grand are listed as Premium Studio Villas, so it looks like that is where we will be. We had hoped to try the studios down below, but we are happy to be anywhere in the resort.
> 
> And I will keep watching to see if we can add a night or two.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike



In follow up to my earlier post, I called Vistana to check on availability to add 1 night to our existing 4 night reservation, which would be a Saturday night. The rep said that reservations starting on a Saturday are now limited to a minimum of 7 nights. In addition he said that any other reservations need to be a minimum of 3 nights. This last comment is consistent with what I saw online when I was looking for potential options. 

Are these recent changes? At any rate, we are happy we were able to reserve a 4 night stay.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## DavidnRobin

I received my WSJ-VGV Property Tax statements today for both weeks - they were mailed in a single Vistana envelope to my current address (moved since last year).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

bobpark56 said:


> Is Virgin Grand the only HOA to get these tax bills? I have never heard anything about taxes on Coral Vista.



This is my understanding - part of the MFs. Perhaps BV, but I think just VGV.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaH

Did you get your Marriott nightly stay credits for staying at WSJ? I didn’t. After contacting Marriott, I was told this does not qualify as we didn’t have any qualified charges???


----------



## ksqdomer

halsey said:


> Received ours yesterday from Vistana for our VGV property. Payment due October 14 to avoid late penalty.


Same with us. Just got it.


----------



## canesfan

DavidnRobin said:


> This is my understanding - part of the MFs. Perhaps BV, but I think just VGV.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just VGV. I own at BV and Vistana includes ours with our MF payment due in January.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

LisaH said:


> Did you get your Marriott nightly stay credits for staying at WSJ? I didn’t. After contacting Marriott, I was told this does not qualify as we didn’t have any qualified charges???



This is incorrect. Check the thread on this topic. You will need to inform them of the section that states these stays count.  They also think we are asking for BV points, but it is Nite/Stay credits we are qualified for.

I received credit for our 2nd week - need to go back (once again) to get credit for our first week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubigbird

I always charge something to the room, even if it’s as small as a cup of coffee.  That way there is a final folio generated that shows all the stay details.  I’ve never had an issue getting night credits either automatically or submitting a missing stay request and uploading that final folio.


----------



## LisaH

cubigbird said:


> I always charge something to the room, even if it’s as small as a cup of coffee.  That way there is a final folio generated that shows all the stay details.  I’ve never had an issue getting night credits either automatically or submitting a missing stay request and uploading that final folio.


Yeah, I wish we did. We actually bought coffee and pastries from the the cafe but just paid cash. Live and learn. I never thought this is going to be an issue as my Marriott timeshare stays ( including II exchanges and getaways) always appear without problem. Guess Starwood integration is just too much for Marriott to handle!


----------



## GrayFal

mjm1 said:


> In follow up to my earlier post, I called Vistana to check on availability to add 1 night to our existing 4 night reservation, which would be a Saturday night. The rep said that reservations starting on a Saturday are now limited to a minimum of 7 nights. In addition he said that any other reservations need to be a minimum of 3 nights. This last comment is consistent with what I saw online when I was looking for potential options.
> 
> Are these recent changes? At any rate, we are happy we were able to reserve a 4 night stay.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


I have a 14 day resie and wanted to add one more night.  I was told there is a three night minimum at WSJ.  This is the only resort that has this restriction.  I made a 4 night resie for my daughter but it is a Monday thru Friday.  

I had not heard of the 7 night or longer for Saturday check in.  I wonder why???


----------



## GrayFal

LisaH said:


> I just sold my Week 32 2BR for $2500 by listing on craigslist. I paid stamp tax and buyer paid the rest of closing costs. There is a market out there. It may take some time but it will sell! I also listed on Redweek with zero interest. We are sad to part with our week but will return by either renting from owners or using AirBnb/VRBO


I am curious about what location?  Your home town Craigslist or a USVI one?  I have had no response to my redweek rental ad for February and want to expand my advertising.


----------



## LisaH

GrayFal said:


> I am curious about what location?  Your home town Craigslist or a USVI one?  I have had no response to my redweek rental ad for February and want to expand my advertising.


USVI, bought by someone from Colorado.


----------



## DavidnRobin

DavidnRobin said:


> This is incorrect. Check the thread on this topic. You will need to inform them of the section that states these stays count.  They also think we are asking for BV points, but it is Nite/Stay credits we are qualified for.
> 
> I received credit for our 2nd week - need to go back (once again) to get credit for our first week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



As a follow up - they are confusing getting BV points and getting credit for night stays. You do get an invoice that shows your stays because you pay that BS $25/day ‘Environmental’ Fee. You do not get BV points for paying this fee.

I have this invoice and sent in to get credit for nite stays.  They denied, after multiple attempts - success for one of my weeks. IMPORTANTLY - I sent them their own section of Users Agreement (or whatever it is called...) - Section 7.2b that specifically states that VSE stays count toward nite-stays.

See this thread -
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/elite-night-credit-on-vistana-stays.277832/


----------



## GrayFal

LisaH said:


> USVI, bought by someone from Colorado.


Thanks.  I will look into this.


----------



## LisaH

DavidnRobin said:


> As a follow up - they are confusing getting BV points and getting credit for night stays. You do get an invoice that shows your stays because you pay that BS $25/day ‘Environmental’ Fee. You do not get BV points for paying this fee.
> 
> I have this invoice and sent in to get credit for nite stays.  They denied, after multiple attempts - success for one of my weeks. IMPORTANTLY - I sent them their own section of Users Agreement (or whatever it is called...) - Section 7.2b that specifically states that VSE stays count toward nite-stays.
> 
> See this thread -
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/elite-night-credit-on-vistana-stays.277832/


Thank you! I’ll give it one more try. The nightly stay credit doesn’t matter to me much as I’m already Lifetime Titanium, but it just pisses me off for not giving what we deserve.


----------



## DavidnRobin

LisaH said:


> Thank you! I’ll give it one more try. The nightly stay credit doesn’t matter to me much as I’m already Lifetime Titanium, but it just pisses me off for not giving what we deserve.



I had no success calling. Use the online method for claiming nite stays. You will need to include invoice.

Once they deny you - and they will because they do not know WTF is going on. Respond to them to look at Section 7.2.b in their own Loyalty T&Cs that they link in the denial email.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sachia007

DavidnRobin said:


> I had no success calling. Use the online method for claiming nite stays. You will need to include invoice.
> 
> Once they deny you - and they will because they do not know WTF is going on. Respond to them to look at Section 7.2.b in their own Loyalty T&Cs that they link in the denial email.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We stayed this past Feb. - when did they start giving the nightly stay credit?


----------



## controller1

sachia007 said:


> We stayed this past Feb. - when did they start giving the nightly stay credit?



Nightly stay credits for Vistana stays began when the two loyalty programs were merged on August 18, 2018.


----------



## LisaH

Just to report back: after a few back and forth email exchanges, Marriott did add the nightly stay credits to my account. Next time when I stay in a Westin timeshare, I’ll make sure to charge everything to the room. Thanks everyone (especially DavidnRobin) for your help!


----------



## jschmeling

Flying tomorrow - how's the weather at the resort? And is there a page where I can verify if the car barges are running or if the water is too rough? 

As usual we're renting from Amalie Car Rental - love their service and team. 

I was really happy with the WSJ team - I asked for a change in the reservation from the Coral Vista two bedroom loft to the main floor two bedroom that's all on one level because we're bringing my mother-in-law. They emailed me for a confirmation, but it went into my spam folder, and then they called me to ask me to confirm. Hugely appreciated!!!


----------



## echino




----------



## jschmeling

Probably the quietest I've ever seen it, still a great day, a little wind and a few waves, but great at the resort. Mostly closed up - no Snorkels food or bar service - but they have a buffet breakfast, lunch, and dinner available. Haven't gone into Cruz Bay today so not sure what's open and not open. 

Yesterday at Maho we saw at least 6 different adult turtles and three very small ones. A stingray. A few fish, including some sort of puffer, ballyhoo, and a few other tiny fish.


----------



## LauraTexan

I plan to try (try....key word...) to get reservations for my family for 5-7 days anytime in June or July. As I do not know if I need a 2 bedroom or 3 bedroom, I thought I might try to get a 2 bedroom and a studio. Any chance of this happening? And if so, how can I try to get them close to each other? Thanks for any input/advice/suggestions!!!


----------



## LauraTexan

LauraTexan said:


> I plan to try (try....key word...) to get reservations for my family for 5-7 days anytime in June or July. As I do not know if I need a 2 bedroom or 3 bedroom, I thought I might try to get a 2 bedroom and a studio. Any chance of this happening? And if so, how can I try to get them close to each other? Thanks for any input/advice/suggestions!!!



I have another question.... I am looking at a reservation for a 3 bedroom lockoff for 7 nights starting on Sat., June 6. It says that it requires 215,200 Star Options. I do not see anything that matches up on the StarOption Chart. I am confused. Can anyone help?


----------



## LauraTexan

LauraTexan said:


> I have another question.... I am looking at a reservation for a 3 bedroom lockoff for 7 nights starting on Sat., June 6. It says that it requires 215,200 Star Options. I do not see anything that matches up on the StarOption Chart. I am confused. Can anyone help?



I called and they said it was a glitch in their system? Of course I had to speak to a supervisor to get that answer. First agent told me that it might be because they are more in demand during that time???? Or that it was between high and low season???  WWHHAATTT????


----------



## DavidnRobin

June 6 is low season for VGV, and med season for the other phases. Only CV and SB have 3Bd LOs - VGV has 3Bd pool villas.


----------



## MPERL

I have an ad here looking for a Westin St John efficiently rental week next Aug. I had a reply that was going well until I asked for proof he owned the unit he was renting. He did not reply. I have sent no money. There was one other red flag that I will not say. Should I report the name and contact info he gave me to The Westin and Vistana?


----------



## DavidnRobin

MPERL said:


> I have an ad here looking for a Westin St John efficiently rental week next Aug. I had a reply that was going well until I asked for proof he owned the unit he was renting. He did not reply. I have sent no money. There was one other red flag that I will not say. Should I report the name and contact info he gave me to The Westin and Vistana?



Glad that no money exchanged hands. And good for you in being cautious.

Not sure to whom you would report this to at Westin/Vistana - not really their issue.

When you stated that this was on a ad here - do you mean TUG?  If so, you should out this person and their ad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MPERL

It is my TUG ad and he replied to it.


----------



## mjm1

We will be staying at WSJ for a second time in April. We took the WSJ Ferry the last time, but I understand it operates a bit differently now. I have a number of questions and would appreciates any insights Tuggers can provide:

- Does it run out of Red Hook? If so, do they bus you from the airport to Red Hook and vice versa?
- What is the daily schedule?
- Do they still allow for complimentary trips back to Charlotte Amalie during your stay?
- I believe the cost is $120 PP. Is that correct?

Thank you.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## islandguy

This should answer your questions.

WESTIN PRIVATE FERRY
If you choose the private Westin ferry service, you will check-in at the Westin reception desk at the airport and leave your luggage with the airport staff for direct transport to your villa. You will enjoy the 45-minute ride across the island of St. Thomas to the Red Hook ferry dock in an enclosed, air-conditioned van that is equipped with Wi-Fi. Upon arrival at the Red Hook dock, you will be met by Westin staff who will escort you to the private Westin ferry for a 15-minute ride directly to the resort dock, where you will be welcomed by the resort staff and offered transportation directly to your villa.

Please contact The Westin St. John concierge team at least seven days prior to arrival, to ensure that the airport staff is ready for your arrival. Please note that Westin ferry passes must be purchased at the Westin Airport office.

The Westin ferry service includes round-trip service from the airport and the resort (including all transportation and luggage fees), unlimited travel between St. John and St. Thomas for the duration of your stay, and daily shopping trips to downtown St. Thomas (including taxi service to and from the ferry dock).

2019 Pricing for the Westin Ferry:


Adult: US$120 round trip  note I read somewhere that owners get a discount. I believe it is $ 110 for owners.
Youth (ages 4-17): US$90 round trip
Children (3 and under): complimentary
The private taxi and ferry operate on set schedules. While waiting, you are invited to relax in the Westin Airport Lounge.

Westin Ferry Schedule

Ferry Departure Times: on Westin St. John site


----------



## DavidnRobin

MPERL said:


> It is my TUG ad and he replied to it.



The only recourse is to out the person here. Why would Westin /Vistana care?  Although, perhaps it was innocent and they changed their mind, or they are attempting to rent a SO reservation? Or, perhaps they are a scammer. As no money exchanged hands and communication stopped - you can’t report a person based on an assumption.


----------



## DavidnRobin

mjm1 said:


> We will be staying at WSJ for a second time in April. We took the WSJ Ferry the last time, but I understand it operates a bit differently now. I have a number of questions and would appreciates any insights Tuggers can provide:
> 
> - Does it run out of Red Hook? If so, do they bus you from the airport to Red Hook and vice versa?
> - What is the daily schedule?
> - Do they still allow for complimentary trips back to Charlotte Amalie during your stay?
> - I believe the cost is $120 PP. Is that correct?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike



For 2 people that is $240 - about 1/2 of what a car rental for 1 week would cost.
For 4 people - no brainer - rent a car unless you are petrified of driving on left.
IMO


----------



## mjm1

DavidnRobin said:


> For 2 people that is $240 - about 1/2 of what a car rental for 1 week would cost.
> For 4 people - no brainer - rent a car unless you are petrified of driving on left.
> IMO



Thanks David.

I will look into that option too. We will be at WSJ for 4 nights, then 1 night at a hotel on STT (Red Hook area), and finally 4 nights at the Ritz. Parking at WSJ is free IIRC, but not at Ritz. I will consider the options, including taking a rental car to St John.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## DavidnRobin

*WSJ-VGV Owners:* Don’t forget to pay your Property Tax Bill - due Oct 14th.
Can be online, but need invoice/control numbers from bill.
You should have received these from the WSJ-VGV HOA, or USVI.
I received mine from WSJ-VGV HOA.

If not, they may not have your correct address.


----------



## DannyTS

DavidnRobin said:


> The only recourse is to out the person here. Why would Westin /Vistana care?  Although, perhaps it was innocent and they changed their mind, or they are attempting to rent a SO reservation? Or, perhaps they are a scammer. As no money exchanged hands and communication stopped - you can’t report a person based on an assumption.



Vistana should care because it is against the rules to rent VSN reservations. They should either enforce the rules or change them otherwise the only ones benefiting are the ones dishonest enough to break them so they do encourage bad behavior. And let's not assume Vistana does not care, it may take time, effort and money to find the people violating the rules but there is a good chance they would be willing to investigate if given detailed information. With that being said, it is also possible that the information you may give them would not go anywhere if the listing you mentioned used another email address than used for Vistana and a slightly different name than on the deed.
On the other hand WSJ does not have a lot of inventory using SO, they may be able to find the person if they search by the check in date you would provide.


----------



## DavidnRobin

VSE should open an investigation based on pure speculation on TUG based on the off chance that this a SO rental?
Seriously?

I would love to see the transcript of that phone conversation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

WSJ-VGV 2020 MFs are going up by 9.4% (after being relatively stable for years - since 2012) - based on the proposed budget.
Mainly due to increased insurance premiums, utility costs, and wages.


----------



## MPERL

What is the maintenance fees for an summer months efficiency in the different sections?


----------



## DavidnRobin

MPERL said:


> What is the maintenance fees for an summer months efficiency in the different sections?



No idea - this is for VGV phase.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carpie99

DavidnRobin said:


> WSJ-VGV 2020 MFs are going up by 9.4% (after being relatively stable for years - since 2012) - based on the proposed budget.
> Mainly due to increased insurance premiums, utility costs, and wages.



Well that stinks


----------



## bobpark56

carpie99 said:


> Well that stinks


Why does it stink? Did you not expect some increase in light of the recent hurricane damage and related preparedness for future risks?

FWIW, everything I have seen says we got off easy compared to the way Marriott treated owners at Frenchman's Cove.


----------



## carpie99

bobpark56 said:


> Why does it stink? Did you not expect some increase in light of the recent hurricane damage and related preparedness for future risks?
> 
> FWIW, everything I have seen says we got off easy compared to the way Marriott treated owners at Frenchman's Cove.



I didn't expect a 9.4% increase ... If my maintenance fees were $1000 than a 9.4% increase wouldn't feel as painful as if they are already at $2600


----------



## GrayFal

MPERL said:


> What is the maintenance fees for an summer months efficiency in the different sections?


https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...fees-2-rofr-history-3-ratings-reviews.205517/ Look here.


----------



## DavidnRobin

carpie99 said:


> I didn't expect a 9.4% increase ... If my maintenance fees were $1000 than a 9.4% increase wouldn't feel as painful as if they are already at $2600



Plus Property Tax plus BS $25/nite ‘environmental’ fee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

bobpark56 said:


> Why does it stink? Did you not expect some increase in light of the recent hurricane damage and related preparedness for future risks?
> 
> FWIW, everything I have seen says we got off easy compared to the way Marriott treated owners at Frenchman's Cove.



I was under impression that VGV Hurricane Deductible was insured.
Does that mean other phases will increase more?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry M.

I own at Bay Vista, and the increase was exactly the same. 9.4%. I got the letter a couple of days ago.


----------



## GrayFal

Henry M. said:


> I own at Sunset Bay, and the increase was exactly the same. 9.4%. I got the letter a couple of days ago.


I got my VGV and SVV, Orlando.  Did not get Coral Vista or Sunset Bay.


----------



## applekor

Bay vista went up same percentage


----------



## DavidnRobin

So... what did the VGV Hurricane insurance plan to cover the deductible do for VGV Owners?

The VGV HOA paid for this over the years as part of our budget.
Inquiring minds would like to know.

Phil? Nicolas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canesfan

Did you read the letter included from the Association? Insurance costs are risen 150%, increase of utility rates plus planned increase market wage movement. 

The cost of paradise! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sachia007

DavidnRobin said:


> So... what did the VGV Hurricane insurance plan to cover the deductible do for VGV Owners?
> 
> The VGV HOA paid for this over the years as part of our budget.
> Inquiring minds would like to know.
> 
> Phil? Nicolas?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I agree with DavidnRobin - VGV paid into the insurance for years before the hurricane hit... building it up. All phases were damaged (some worse than others), some "newer" phases must not have had a reserve built up like VGV had, but yet it's the same % increase across all phases? That just doesn't seem right.


----------



## NNerland

I am not sure what doesn't seem right about this?   The insurance company is going to raise rates on ALL owners.   The deductibles were covered by all phases; the insurance is going up for all as it doesn't matter if reserved or not it is the present risk.  I am shocked things are only up 10% when you take into account the 150% rise in premiums and an increased deductible for all phases, as insurance companies aren't going to offer the same low deductible design.  

I guess I am not following the logic that VGV failed in reserving, just like Bay Vista did and the others.  They were all reserving for the deductible.  What changed was an increase in risk following a 100 year storm.   I guess I am missing the "gotcha" part of the story here.

This is nothing like the crazy deal on the $25/night fee and unfairness of number or rooms, etc.


----------



## bobpark56

Beware the StarFish market...it ain't what it used to be. It's now significantly more expensive than the Gourmet Market or related Dolphin Market in Cruz Bay. I stopped a Starfish today. Found they had absorbed (sort of) the liquor store from across the way. While checking the beer offerings, I found discrepancies of $.50 to $1 on the 3 brands I checked (shelf prices vs. posted list prices)...with no one around to provide clarification. So I put the beer back and turned to looking for a decently priced sipping rum. When checking the Appleton Estate Signature Blend, I found a price of $22.95...and seemed to recall seeing it at a lower price at the unrelated Gourmet Market. So I bypassed the rum, moved the way overpriced cheese from my cart back to the display case, returned the cart, and headed for Gourmet Market. Once there, I purchased beers (3 bottles) that were $.50 to $1 cheaper than at Starfish. The Appleton Estate Rum was $7 less expensive. Cheeses also were about $2 each less than at Starfish. Oh...there as also about a $2 lower price for a can of mixed nuts.

On another note, before going out to a restaurant, be sure to check with them to see if they are open. We failed to do that. Showed up at De' Coal Pot, only to find it closed...with no indication as to when or if it would re-open. We had checked Trip Advisor and seen a review from 4 days ago, so we were not expecting a problem. Neither TripAdvisor nor De' Coal Pot's web page said anything about being closed...both said the restaurant would be open.

Oh...one more gripe: I was pleased to note that a bank now occupies the office formerly used by Scotia (a few years ago). They had two ATMs outside, so I decided to withdraw a bit of cash...only to lfind that there would be a $6 fee for that privilege. I decided I did not need cash that badly.


----------



## DavidnRobin

NNerland said:


> I am not sure what doesn't seem right about this?   The insurance company is going to raise rates on ALL owners.   The deductibles were covered by all phases; the insurance is going up for all as it doesn't matter if reserved or not it is the present risk.  I am shocked things are only up 10% when you take into account the 150% rise in premiums and an increased deductible for all phases, as insurance companies aren't going to offer the same low deductible design.
> 
> I guess I am not following the logic that VGV failed in reserving, just like Bay Vista did and the others.  They were all reserving for the deductible.  What changed was an increase in risk following a 100 year storm.   I guess I am missing the "gotcha" part of the story here.
> 
> This is nothing like the crazy deal on the $25/night fee and unfairness of number or rooms, etc.



So the supposition is that only VGV didn’t have insurance for the hurricane deductible while the other phases already had that coverage.

Therefore, VGV added to the MF reserves for this coverage while already included in the MF of the other phases? 

Is that why the 9.4% increase across the board?

Services have been cut back significantly is also how they kept costs down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canesfan

I don’t think this is about the reserves anymore. Reserves are in the past. Reserves are about if we would’ve had to pay for the rebuild, we did that.
This increase is about the NEW costs to running the buildings as they exist today. Insurance costs have risen 150% because the insurance companies everywhere have taken in the shorts because of these two hurricanes. It’s just not USVI that has seen the increase but also Florida and other hurricane affected places. Then add in the higher utility costs etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

canesfan said:


> I don’t think this is about the reserves anymore. Reserves are in the past. Reserves are about if we would’ve had to pay for the rebuild, we did that.
> This increase is about the NEW costs to running the buildings as they exist today. Insurance costs have risen 150% because the insurance companies everywhere have taken in the shorts because of these two hurricanes. It’s just not USVI that has seen the increase but also Florida and other hurricane affected places. Then add in the higher utility costs etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The reserves are part of the MFs.

I am not discussing that VGV MFs shouldn’t go up post-Irma - that is expected.

The discussion is why (if) all phases would go up at the same percentage when VGV deductible was covered.
Or... if VGV HOA didn’t get coverage for the deductible, then VGV would have gone up more than 9.4%?

This means (to me) that the other phases had insurance to cover the deductible while VGV did not.

I hope Bob/Nicolas explain this in their upcoming letter to VGV Iwners.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suzanna945

We bought an Explorer Package (now called "Encore" Package, apparently?) a few months before the hurricanes in 2017 and had to book it to use next May before it expires. Now we are trying to add 2 or 3 nights onto the end of it using banked Staroptions, but on the booking calendar nothing is available except the night of the checkout day of our package. We'd be happy just adding that one extra night to the package, but the system won't allow it: the message reads that there is a minimum number of nights that have to be booked. We called Vistana and didn't really get any solid help or explanation, just advice to "keep checking the online booking calendar in case someone cancels."  Does this sound right? 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## GrayFal

suzanna945 said:


> We bought an Explorer Package (now called "Encore" Package, apparently?) a few months before the hurricanes in 2017 and had to book it to use next May before it expires. Now we are trying to add 2 or 3 nights onto the end of it using banked Staroptions, but on the booking calendar nothing is available except the night of the checkout day of our package. We'd be happy just adding that one extra night to the package, but the system won't allow it: the message reads that there is a minimum number of nights that have to be booked. We called Vistana and didn't really get any solid help or explanation, just advice to "keep checking the online booking calendar in case someone cancels."  Does this sound right?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


I know there is a three night minimum to book even with HomeOptions.  Annoying.


----------



## DavidnRobin

GrayFal said:


> I know there is a three night minimum to book even with HomeOptions.  Annoying.



I do know you can’t add one night.
I tried last June - stayed on StT (Anna’s Retreat).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

DavidnRobin said:


> I do know you can’t add one night.
> I tried last June - stayed on StT (Anna’s Retreat).
> .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to do the same. That is how I found out about the minimum number of nights.  I had enough HomeOptions to book 15 nights studio instead of 7 nights 2BR but you can only book 14 nights at a time.  When I tried to book the extra night, I ran into the problem


----------



## cubigbird

GrayFal said:


> I got my VGV and SVV, Orlando.  Did not get Coral Vista or Sunset Bay.



I also own at Sunset Bay and have not yet received the MF assessment.  What is the source of the large increase since assessments have not gone out yet??


----------



## bobpark56

cubigbird said:


> I also own at Sunset Bay and have not yet received the MF assessment.  What is the source of the large increase since assessments have not gone out yet??


There is no source. Only interpretive projections, which may turn out to be fanciful.


----------



## DavidnRobin

cubigbird said:


> I also own at Sunset Bay and have not yet received the MF assessment.  What is the source of the large increase since assessments have not gone out yet??



Not conjecture...

There was a letter from VSE/WSJ...
Stated 3 main reasons for WSJ increases overall - Insurance, Energy and Wages (essentially).






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farsighted99

suzanna945 said:


> We bought an Explorer Package (now called "Encore" Package, apparently?) a few months before the hurricanes in 2017 and had to book it to use next May before it expires. Now we are trying to add 2 or 3 nights onto the end of it using banked Staroptions, but on the booking calendar nothing is available except the night of the checkout day of our package. We'd be happy just adding that one extra night to the package, but the system won't allow it: the message reads that there is a minimum number of nights that have to be booked. We called Vistana and didn't really get any solid help or explanation, just advice to "keep checking the online booking calendar in case someone cancels."  Does this sound right?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



We also have that 5 night Encore package, going in May.  I would give those Encore people a call, and ask them if they could extend it for you.  We got 7 nights thru them (however, we asked for it from the beginning at the sales pitch last March). You have to pay the extra costs for the night(s) however, and it has to be available.

We actually wanted 8 nights, so we just purchased an extra night through Marriott. It's more expensive than the Encore rate, however. We will probably have to change rooms, but that's okay.

Good luck.


----------



## cubigbird

DavidnRobin said:


> Not conjecture...
> 
> There was a letter from VSE/WSJ...
> Stated 3 main reasons for WSJ increases overall - Insurance, Energy and Wages (essentially).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



WSJ already has some of the highest MFs in the system and probably some of the highest in the TS industry.  That’s a huge increase!!!   At what point does the MF start causing owners to walk and it becomes more economical to just rent?

I have yet to receive any correspondence from Sunset Bay....


----------



## DavidnRobin

cubigbird said:


> WSJ already has some of the highest MFs in the system and probably some of the highest in the TS industry.  That’s a huge increase!!!   At what point does the MF start causing owners to walk and it becomes more economical to just rent?
> 
> I have yet to receive any correspondence from Sunset Bay....



Actually... on a MF/SO basis - VGV Plat+ season has one of the best values (or did...).

Also, WSJ-VGV MFs have stayed steady since 2012.  I don’t think there is another VSE Resort that can match that trend in steadiness.

Low season VGV villas are a big problem (especially studios) with potential foreclosures with this increase and with the $25/nite Environmental Fee and Property Tax (with potential increase).  VSE/WSJ has been supporting these villas in buying them from the VGV HOA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NNerland

suzanna945 said:


> We bought an Explorer Package (now called "Encore" Package, apparently?) a few months before the hurricanes in 2017 and had to book it to use next May before it expires. Now we are trying to add 2 or 3 nights onto the end of it using banked Staroptions, but on the booking calendar nothing is available except the night of the checkout day of our package. We'd be happy just adding that one extra night to the package, but the system won't allow it: the message reads that there is a minimum number of nights that have to be booked. We called Vistana and didn't really get any solid help or explanation, just advice to "keep checking the online booking calendar in case someone cancels."  Does this sound right?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



Call your Encore/Explorer Team.  We too bought in 2017 and called and asked if we could extend.   If they have nights they can help you out and we found the rates to be very reasonable.
The 3 nights is a requirement at St John for StarOptions.  They only way around that is if you are owners of Flex Options, then you can more easily add nights.  But the StarOptions for Bay Vista and Virgin Grand require 3 nights; and when you try and use those options for Coral or Sunset you fall under same terms of 3 nights. 
So add through your package and you will get great value.  Call sooner than later, as it is subject to their inventory availability.


----------



## controller1

NNerland said:


> Call your Encore/Explorer Team.  We too bought in 2017 and called and asked if we could extend.   If they have nights they can help you out and we found the rates to be very reasonable.
> The 3 nights is a requirement at St John for StarOptions.  *They only way around that is if you are owners of Flex Options, then you can more easily add nights*.  But the StarOptions for Bay Vista and Virgin Grand require 3 nights; and when you try and use those options for Coral or Sunset you fall under same terms of 3 nights.
> So add through your package and you will get great value.  Call sooner than later, as it is subject to their inventory availability.



Why would Flex options be an advantage?  The Westin St. John is not part of the Westin Flex program.


----------



## islandguy

Anyone know what two weeks the beach at the resort is closed. Got this from the resort:

Beach Closure — through October/November 2019
The resort’s beach will undergo refurbishment at the end of the summer. Our beach will be partially usable and available during the two-week project but will be occupied by equipment and workers. Owners and Guests will enjoy complimentary transportation to Trunk Bay during the project. All beaches on St. John are fully recovered and welcoming guests daily.


----------



## mjm1

We have decided to rent a car, so we can explore both St John and St Thomas. Which rental car company that allows cars to be taken to St John would you recommend?

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## SandyPGravel

Amalie car rental.  Awesome people they pick you up at the airport and meet you at the airport upon return. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

Amalie - tell Amy you heard about them thru the WSJ Timeshare group.
Stay Left!


----------



## GrayFal

islandguy said:


> Anyone know what two weeks the beach at the resort is closed. Got this from the resort:
> 
> Beach Closure — through October/November 2019
> The resort’s beach will undergo refurbishment at the end of the summer. Our beach will be partially usable and available during the two-week project but will be occupied by equipment and workers. Owners and Guests will enjoy complimentary transportation to Trunk Bay during the project. All beaches on St. John are fully recovered and welcoming guests daily.


I am here now. Arrived 10/26. 
No work being done as of yet.


----------



## tomandrobin

GrayFal said:


> I am here now. Arrived 10/26.
> No work being done as of yet.



Have a great trip!!!


----------



## tomandrobin

DavidnRobin said:


> Amalie - tell Amy you heard about them thru the WSJ Timeshare group.
> Stay Left!



We sometimes use Amalie, their service is great. However, its not always best for us to use. We price out all the different scenarios to see what is the most cost effective and convenient. The other factor is the ferry run times and availability, and your flight times arrival/departure. Our next trip back will be next July. We are not using Amalie because they are not the overall best scenario for us.


----------



## GrayFal

I was just in the main office and saw signs posted that today is the board meeting for Virgin Grand, Sunset and Coral Vista. Curious if anyone is attending?


----------



## cubigbird

Does anyone know anything new on any attempt to see the $25 nightly governor’s coffer fee repealed?  I see lawsuits challenging it were eventually dismissed by the government.  Is there any evidence of negative tourism impact?  We will definitely be spending $175 less and be bringing some non perishable food with us for cooking in the villa.  I’ve noticed that using VRBO and Air BNB on dates outside of the resort stay avoid that nightly fee.  Now that Mapp is out of there something may change.....


----------



## GrayFal

cubigbird said:


> Does anyone know anything new on any attempt to see the $25 nightly governor’s coffer fee repealed?  I see lawsuits challenging it were eventually dismissed by the government.  Is there any evidence of negative tourism impact?  We will definitely be spending $175 less and be bringing some non perishable food with us for cooking in the villa.  I’ve noticed that using VRBO and Air BNB on dates outside of the resort stay avoid that nightly fee.  Now that Mapp is out of there something may change.....


I paid $25 per day on a 14 night resie home options.  4 night SO resie and 2 night cash resie in October.  
I hope it goes away


----------



## jdent1

Heading to the Westin St John in late March 2020.  This is the first time we have stayed there.  We toured St. John by car from St Thomas in the fall of 2018. 

How close are the downtown restaurants?  Is it walking distance?  Are there other restaurants within walking distance?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## SandyPGravel

Not really walkable to town.  It can be done, but kinda dangerous.(no sidewalk,  very steep, "busy" road)  cab is $5/person.  Parking in town is iffy, but can be found.  Enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

It is walking distance, but the section up/down Jacobs Ladder (steep hill by STJ Market) is not safe to walk (as mentioned...), but people do it.
No other restaurants are closer except for whatever happens to be in Starfish Market complex at the time (varies...).
I have my tricks to parking in Cruz Bay, but not sharing...
If you rent from a CB car rental place - some will allow you to park in their Lot.
There are also Pay Lots in CB - you can pay a weekly rate at place next to police station.
The gravel car lot is packed with abandoned vehicles - hopefully will be removed someday.


----------



## halsey

Plentiful taxis at the Westin to take you to town and restaurants as well as North shore beaches. Unless you go into town or beaches multiple times a day, it is less expensive and far less stressful to taxi instead of renting a car. You are also helping support the locals.


----------



## GrayFal

I would not recommend walking as there are no sidewalks. Many great restaurants a $5 cab ride away. We loved Morgan’s Mango and Extra Virgin on our recent trip.


----------



## alexadeparis

December 2019

Dear Fellow Virgin Grand Villas Owner:

As your owner-elected directors of the condominium association for Virgin Grand Villas at The Westin St. John Resort Villas (the “Resort”), we recently participated in three Board meetings. During the first two, we approved the 2020 annual budget. In the third meeting, on November 11, the three directors appointed by the developer, Westin St. John Hotel Company, Inc. (the “Developer” which is a subsidiary of Vistana Signature Experiences, Inc. (“Vistana”) which in turn is a subsidiary of Marriott Vacations Worldwide Corporation) voted, over our vigorous objection and dissent, to use our entire operating surplus and most of our reserves for future common area expenses, a total of $1,377,959, to remediate mold damage discovered in September in 21 units. These units, along with one other later identified unit, are currently out of service for a total of 22 units. We are writing to update you on recent developments.

*Damage to units and dispute about responsibility for the cost of repair*

In September, on-site engineering was made aware of mold in several Virgin Grand units. Westin Vacation Management Corporation (the “Management Company”) hired two companies to investigate. The companies reported that there were different problems in different units, but the mold was being caused by water damage resulting from condensation on the chilled water pipes for the HVAC system. It is believed that the contractor that worked on the reconstruction after Hurricane Irma may not have properly sealed off the areas where those pipes were located from the dwelling spaces, causing condensation as the hot moist air from outdoors touched the pipes, and that the contractor that installed the new HVAC system and ducts may not have properly sealed the joints between sections of insulation, causing condensation at those joints. Twenty-two units, including all six of the units in Building 43, three units in Building 44, three units in Building 34, three units in Building 33, three units in Building 32, three units in Building 31 and one unit in Building 41were so contaminated by mold that the Management Company has removed them from service. Many other units also had visible mold or water damage, causing the environmental consulting firm that the Management Company hired to anticipate removal of damaged drywall or ceilings in some other Virgin Grand units (while giving priority to remediation of the 22 uninhabitable units).

The Management Company solicited bids from two contractors. One contractor, Interstate Restoration, has offered to repair those 21 units for a minimum of $1,377,959, plus the additional time and materials cost associated with any damage that cannot be seen until drywall is removed. The 22nd unit was not included in the initial quote. In addition to those unknown costs, there will be the cost of environmental testing after the work is performed, and the cost to repair the other units that are not considered highest priority. It is the opinion of your owner-elected directors that the total cost could be significantly higher. The Management Company has acknowledged that it does not know the actual entire financial exposure, but rather only estimates at this time.

Some of the costs of repair and remediation may eventually be recovered through insurance claims, or claims (including possible litigation) against the contractors that worked on the property after Hurricane Irma and the contractor that installed the new HVAC systems and ducts. But in the meanwhile, repairs and remediation will require a substantial layout of funds.

In our opinion, the Management Company should bear this entire cost, at least initially, and the Association should assign to the Management Company all claims it has for insurance reimbursement and against the contractors for breach of contract or negligence. The basis of our opinion is that the Association and its owner-elected directors had nothing to do with the rebuilding project and that management: selected the contractors; drafted the specifications for the work to be done; supervised the reconstruction and the installation of HVAC equipment; and engaged a third party Manhattan International Construction Company, Ltd. to assist with such activities, as well as make inspections to determine completion of the requested work in accordance with the applicable contract documents.

The Management Company, however, was of the view that the Association should pay for the buildings to be repaired. In the interest of moving forward promptly to repair and remediate the damage, as well as mitigate any financial impact to the Association, the Management Company proposed that it would be willing to consider (a) a split 50-50 of the immediate remediation costs with the Association, (b) that the Association and Management Company would jointly select a third-party expert to review who is responsible for the damage, (c) that the ultimate remediation costs would then be allocated based on the expert’s report, and (d) the 50% of the immediate remediation costs provided by the Management Company would be repaid to it from any proceeds from insurance and/or from the contractors that worked on the buildings (either through the Association’s litigation or a settlement of claims) and based on the expert’s report. As we understand it, the Management Company believes that it undertook the post-hurricane repair work and the installation of the new HVAC systems on behalf of the Association and was not negligent in supervising that work and, therefore, the owners should pay for repairs attributable to bad work by the contractors and seek compensation from the contractors or from insurance.

The Management Company’s proposal has some merit, but we did not think we could accept it. We did not think that we had authority to bind owners to paying, upfront, three-quarters of a million dollars for repairs of damage that we had no part in causing, given that eventual reimbursement from the Management Company, insurance or litigation against the contractors was not assured. We, therefore, turned down this proposal.

At a special conference call meeting of the Board of Directors on November 11, one of the Developer-appointed directors moved to spend, for the first phase of this work, the Association’s entire operating surplus of $1,066,826 (net of $30,000 motioned by the owner-elected directors to retain Association counsel), as well as $311,133 of the contingency fund for future contributions toward our share of repairs and replacements in common areas of the resort, such as the tennis courts and pool. This action effectively wipes out the entire operating surplus and common area contingency funds until an insurance or other reimbursement can be received, which is not a guarantee.

We strongly suggested that the Developer-appointed directors should recuse themselves from voting on that motion, because they had a conflict of interest, since, in our opinion, the Management Company or its affiliates pays the salaries of the three Developer-appointed directors and was at fault for not supervising the work properly. The three Developer-appointed directors declined to recuse themselves, and they voted to spend that money from Association funds. We voted against the motion, which carried 3-2. This was the first time in ten years in which the Developer-appointed directors and the owner-elected directors did not reach a decision by consensus on a significant issue.

We fear that the elimination of our surplus and common area contingency funds will necessitate, in the future, an increase in maintenance fees, particularly since we can anticipate that the Management Company will also, and again, vote to use Association funds for the additional costs of repair, including repairs to and remediation of units other than the 22 high-priority units. In addition, we now have no cushion for unanticipated operating expenses, such as increases in the cost of electricity and insurance.

We note that the first motion was made by us to use $30,000 of the operating surplus to retain an independent attorney, who would report only to the owner-elected directors, to undertake a fact-finding review of the contracts and actions taken by management to assess a possible claim against the Management Company for inadequate supervision of the reconstruction, and for breach of fiduciary duty of the three Developer-appointed directors who are employed by the Management Company as a result of their vote to take the funds for the work from the Association’s budget while the owner-elected directors believe that the fault could well lie with the Management Company. The Developer-appointed directors took the view that they were acting in the best interest of the Association by using Association funds to get the 22 units back on-line promptly. The Developer-appointed directors did recuse themselves on the vote to retain counsel to explore a claim against the Management Company or against the Developer-appointed directors, so that motion did carry, 2-0.

*General Manager dismissed*

In September, the Management Company dismissed the Resort’s General Manager, Sam Hugli. The Management Company regards this as a confidential personnel matter and would not share with our Board, or any of the other Association boards the reasons for its action. The Management Company has appointed Eugene Martin as the new General Manager effective January 1, 2020. We have been assured that if you have problems at the Resort that Service Express cannot quickly resolve, calling Extension 5000 will continue to get you directly to a voicemail for the General Manager.

*Maintenance fee increase for 2020*

Although not unexpected post-hurricane, we very much regret that maintenance fees are going up by 9.4 percent (an _average_ of $206.94 per unit week – less for smaller units and more for larger units) and that we anticipate additional increases for the next year or two. All of the increase results from matters beyond the control of either the Virgin Grand Board or the Management Company. Here is an explanation of why maintenance fees are going up this year, and the next section will deal with what we can expect in the future.

By far, the largest part of the increase results from additional insurance premiums, particularly for property insurance at resort destinations. The risk management company that the Management Company uses believes that effective June 1, 2020, property and terrorism premiums will go up by 30 percent, and other insurance premiums will go up between 5 percent and 10 percent; these increases have been factored into the 2020 annual budget. Insurance premium increases account for $150 of the average $207 increase. We would like to point out that we have been told by the Management Company’s Risk Management department representative that insurance costs globally have increased due to the many natural disasters, including in large part the ongoing fires in California.
The second largest part of the increase (nearly $46 of the average $207 increase) results from bad debt – maintenance fees not paid by owners who have been locked out of their units and from whom we are trying, through liens and foreclosures, to recover their unit-weeks so that they can be transferred to maintenance-fee-paying owners. Owners of about 153 unit-weeks are in default for more than one year’s worth of maintenance fees.
The third largest part of the increase is attributable to increases in wages and benefits for the employees of the Resort. Most Resort employees live on St. Thomas and take the ferry to work every day. Hurricane Irma resulted in a mass exodus of the St. Thomas labor pool and, in addition, the Ritz-Carlton St. Thomas is paying premium wages and benefits. In order to keep a labor force at our Resort, the Management Company has had to maintain wage and benefit parity with the Ritz-Carlton St. Thomas and other St. Thomas hotels. About $28 of the average $207 increase is attributable to this factor.
Another $23 of that average results from the fact that, for the first time, the Management Company is charging owners of the four Resort condominium associations for the utilities consumed by the common, non-commercial areas of the Resort. This includes electricity to light the walkways, water for the lawns, fuel for the laundry and so forth. The Management Company will continue to pay a percentage of the utility costs, but Virgin Grand (with about half of the units on the Resort) will pay about 45 percent. This charge is being phased in over three years, so there will be another average $23 increase for 2021 and a final $23 average increase for 2022.
Management fees (10% of the budget under our contract with the Management Company, which we understand is standard for the timeshare industry) are going up by an average of $31 per unit week.
The balance of the increase is from miscellaneous factors that are also beyond our control, such as a 16.63 percent increase in the rate charged by the electric company, effective in June 2019.
On the other hand, we were able to keep the increase in maintenance fees to 9.4 percent (down from a 15.4 percent increase that management initially proposed) by making two adjustments. Without these two adjustments, the average increase per unit week resulting from the factors listed above would have been $339.89:
First, we reduced the annual funding for our replacement reserves by an average of $70 per unit week. Reserve funding remains healthy at the moment, due in part to the extended lives of equipment replaced after the hurricanes, but we will have to increase replacement reserve funding in the next few years to make up this loss to expected reserve funding levels.
Second, we had a small operating surplus for 2019, and we devoted an average of about $43 per unit week of that surplus (a total of $200,000) to the insurance deductible for future hurricanes. We know that there will be another hurricane sooner or later, so we can’t cease funding for this contingency any time soon.
In addition to that transfer of surplus, the 2020 annual budget includes $138,000 to continue to build up the insurance contingency fund at the contribution level we have set for ourselves in the past. In fact, our final deductible expense for Hurricane Irma is expected to be about $1.0 million. Fortunately, we had built up the fund over the past several years to $2.7 million, so we have not needed to levy a special assessment.

*Expected future increases*

Unfortunately, we can expect additional increases next year and probably in 2022 as well:

Even if there is no increase in the _rate_ for property and terrorism insurance, we expect that the insurance companies will assess the property at a much higher _insurable value_ than in the past, bringing the property value more in line with its market value, and raising the premium we have to pay.
We will experience two more years of phased-in costs for utilities attributable to the common areas, as explained above.
We will have to replenish the replacement reserve funds, because we reduced our annual funding this year, as explained above, to keep the maintenance fee increase to a level below 10%.
For the reason described below, we have to continue to fund the special insurance contingency for the property insurance deductible so that we can ride out the next hurricane. Next year, we are targeting the usual contribution from maintenance fees of about $338,000 rather than the $138,000 contributed from maintenance fees under the 2020 annual budget.
As explained above, we no longer have an operating surplus to cushion us against surprises or from the anticipated costs described above, and we no longer have a reserve for common area expenses. So in the future, any unanticipated costs will have to be built into maintenance fees. In addition, we have no idea what the cost of repairs to the non-priority units will be. The Association may recoup some funds from claims against the contractors or from insurers, but that is speculative.
*Concern about owners who have special sensitivities to mold or compromised immune systems*

The Management Company has assured us that no owners or guests will be housed in the 22 most damaged units until they are made fit for occupancy. A remediation company hired by Management Company has not suggested that units other than those 22 should be left unoccupied until repaired, even though some of them have visible microbial growth or water damage. The remediation company advised one of us that it did not test the mold to see what species it is, so we do not know the degree of its toxicity. We are concerned that, although those units may be suitable for occupancy by most owners, they may be dangerous for those who have special sensitivity to mold spores or who have compromised immune systems. We recommend that such owners notify the Resort of their health conditions when making or confirming reservations. Please note that this is a suggestion resulting from an abundance of caution on the part of the owner-elected directors; the Management Company’s view is that we follow the recommended protocol suggested by the environmental consulting firm that it consulted.

*Future property insurance deductible*

Another bit of unfortunate news is in regard to property insurance. The property insurance policy in place during Hurricane Irma limited the exposure under the deductible clause to a total of $10 million for all the Vistana properties. As a result, the maximum deductible for the entire Resort would have been $2.2 million for a “named” tropical storm or hurricane, which Irma was. Our Association’s portion is expected to be finalized at about $1 million, which we had accumulated in our insurance contingency fund.

However, beginning in 2020, the insurance companies will no longer provide that limiting clause, so our maximum exposure will be 5 percent of the total insurable value, which will be computed in the coming months. That figure could be as much as $5 million. After paying for our share of Hurricane Irma’s deductible, our fund will have only about $1.6 million, and we will have to continue to build up the contingency fund for many more years than we originally anticipated.

*On a happier note*

After so many years of good news, including essentially stable maintenance fees, constant Resort improvements, and successful rebuilding after Hurricane Irma, we are sorry that this report could not be more positive. However, there is some good news to report. The tropical storm or category one hurricane that hit the island this fall caused only beach erosion and a few fallen trees.

After many delays attributable to the USVI government, the Management Company expects that the Lemongrass Restaurant will be operational by next summer. Although the Sales Gallery has discontinued Monday cocktail parties for owners and guests, there will be a bulletin board (probably in the centrally located registration office, near the fitness center) on which owners can advertise for bring-your-own cocktail parties or potluck meals at which they can meet other owners who visit at the same time each year.

The tennis courts and all-purpose court (pickleball / basketball) are fully operational except for lighting.
The lights in the pools in buildings 41 through 44 have been repaired.
The Kids Club will reopen this fall.
New sand for the beach is expected soon.
The lock and spring on the door of the freecycle shed are being replaced.
Larger tables will be provided for the pool villas’ decks, so that more occupants of those villas will be able to dine outside.
As your owner-elected directors, we have suggested to the Management Company that it establish some kind of secondary market for unit weeks so that financially distressed owners can sell their unit weeks and the Association can bring maintenance-fee-paying owners into the Resort. That would reduce maintenance fees. For the first time, perhaps because of the Management Company’s new ownership structure, the Management Company agreed to consider the idea and did not immediately reject it.

*Owner posting board*

As you know, for about ten years we have had an owner posting board, accessible from the Vistana website, on which owners can voluntarily register and then exchange unit weeks with each other and rent or sell unit weeks to each other. The site is hosted by a third-party provider. It does not require a moderator, because there are no possibilities for narrative entries, but from time to time Vistana did a small amount of maintenance to the site such as updating the vacation calendars and periodically verifying the site is working properly. For legal reasons, neither Vistana nor the Management Company can no longer provide direction to or interface with the third-party provider. We need a tech-savvy volunteer from among the owner community who would take over this role for the next few years. It involves a very minimal time commitment but might require a phone call or two a few times a year to the provider. If you have had web management experience and would be willing to take on this responsibility, please write to us.

*Annual meeting*

Your Association’s annual meeting will be held at the Resort on March 2 at 9:00 a.m. We look forward to seeing many of you there.
Larry Pelletier
larrypelletierx@gmail.com
Philip G. Schrag
phil.schrag@gmail.com


----------



## alexadeparis

duplicate


----------



## SandyPGravel

alexadeparis said:


> *Annual meeting*
> 
> Your Association’s annual meeting will be held at the Resort on March 2 at 9:00 a.m. We look forward to seeing many of you there.



Yeah, I went to the meeting this year.  It was quite contentious.  I can't imagine how bad  the 2020 meeting will be after receiving this news. I left after almost three hours and it wasn't done.  One guy complaining about not getting daily free coffee took up a bunch of time.  I'm not going to find out, I think I'll just head to the beach.  Although I think I'll be able to listen in even if I'm at Maho(It got kinda loud last time.)


----------



## clsmit

Our fixed week/unit is week 5 (first week in February) in building 42. Even though that building isn't on the no-use list, there's no logical way it's not affected. So we canceled tonight at exactly 61 days out (whew!). I'm immunocompromised and cannot risk getting sick on mold on vacation. It's unacceptable that the Vistana management didn't share this information themselves and that there's no clear timeline for repair.


----------



## kcgriffin

I suppose the meeting is being held on island to keep owner attendance low...sad.


----------



## OCsun

I need some advice from my long time tugger friends.  My husband and I have finally reached the realization that selling our long loved Grand Virgin Pool Villa is the right thing to do.  Traveling can sometimes be difficult when you are in your seventies and family health concerns mean it's time to sell.  
I am seeking suggestions for the best way to go about the task of selling.  Should I use a broker, eBay or just try to price it low and list it myself.  As you know, this property is one of the best Vistanna properties, but I am not sure I want take a year to sell it.  I am afraid if I place and ad I will get nothing but sleazy brokers trying to get me to give them money up front.  I appreciate any help.  
Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## cubigbird

All this and you still have to still add $25/nt for USVI.  How close are we to the breaking point where the cost to rent is comparable to the maintenance fee???

Also given this news, I’d expect delinquencies to rise and some owners selling.


----------



## SandyPGravel

kcgriffin said:


> I suppose the meeting is being held on island to keep owner attendance low...sad.



Yes it is.  But finding out where was like pulling teeth.  No one at the check in desk or concierge seemed to know anything about it when I asked.  I wasn't sure if there were meeting rooms somewhere or a large room used for banquets.  It was in the old Lemongrass area.


----------



## farsighted99

All this makes me sort of glad that I didn't actually get to purchase one of the units at Virgin Grand after all. Though it doesn't mean I won't still go there. The MF are pretty stiff (and I thought Maui was bad). And with all this climate change... meh.


----------



## GrayFal

SandyPGravel said:


> Yes it is.  But finding out where was like pulling teeth.  No one at the check in desk or concierge seemed to know anything about it when I asked.  I wasn't sure if there were meeting rooms somewhere or a large room used for banquets.  It was in the old Lemongrass area.


We were there at the same time.  See my post above.  Sorry to have missed you.


----------



## SandyPGravel

GrayFal said:


> We were there at the same time.  See my post above.  Sorry to have missed you.



Oh no, I thought you had week 7, we were there week 9.  If I had known I would have messaged you.


----------



## GrayFal

SandyPGravel said:


> Oh no, I thought you had week 7, we were there week 9.  If I had known I would have messaged you.


My bad.  I thought you went to the annual board meeting held every October where the hold the elections and vote on the budget.  I own a week 7 but also resort season float 19-50 down tbd hill. We go in the October November timeframe each year. I have ended up renting the week 7 most years.


----------



## NNerland

I do not have the commentary that goes with the 2020 Assessments - but here are the new dues for 2020

3 bed Bay Vista     $3013    vs. $2763.81        Increase of $250.00   9.9% Increase
         Increases to Insurance, Resort Easement (Operating), Wage Harmonization, Federal Income Tax Expense, Electricity       Decrease to Reserve Funding
           * Federal Income Tax Expense - is associated with higher taxable earnings on non-membership revenue
           * Decrease to reserve funding reflects decreased contribution to support overall maintenance fee while maintaining positive cash flow and long term funding objectives.
               Basically - everything is new - so replacement clock is reset.

148,100 Coral Vista      $2645.72      vs.  $2506.38     Increase of $140.00   5.5% Increase
          Basic Fee - Overall was up 10.53% and Per Ownership Point was up 6.5%
          Increases were for the same reasons as above for Bay Vista

Not surprising insurance increase is the largest portion (about 80% of the Bay Vista increase).   Premiums will go higher, there seems to be a plan to replace reserves overtime to protect down the road from another claim and the new deductible.   As with anything, get hit that bad again and it won't be easy...but association in good shape to be protected.

Crappy part is the bogus $25/night fee - adds $175 to the week so up to nearly $3200.    Also with new Tax Reform the nearly $260/week in Property Tax is no longer deductible.   That seems like a lot - annual taxes of about $13,520 for a 3 bedroom unit (annual taxes).    But takes revenue to run an island.


----------



## tomandrobin

NNerland said:


> Crappy part is the bogus $25/night fee - adds $175 to the week.



Or $525 for my three weeks in July 

St John trips are really starting to hurt the bank account.


----------



## cubigbird

MF huge increase + $25/nt fee is starting to add up.  What’s the breaking point where it becomes more economical to rent?

I have found places to rent on VRBO and AirBnB at places like Sapphire Beach, Secret Harbor and Bolongo in St Thomas for 1/2 the cost and no $25 per night tax.


----------



## schafercpa

Something you don't see every day!


----------



## SandyPGravel

What?  Easter Rock?  JK


----------



## carpie99

cubigbird said:


> MF huge increase + $25/nt fee is starting to add up.  What’s the breaking point where it becomes more economical to rent?
> 
> I have found places to rent on VRBO and AirBnB at places like Sapphire Beach, Secret Harbor and Bolongo in St Thomas for 1/2 the cost and no $25 per night tax.



But you have to be in St. Thomas


----------



## DavidnRobin

Photo by Steve Simonsen
(Renowned St John Photographer)

Overlooking Great Cruz Bay 
(Westin St John)






Jenn (News of St John) took similar photo (no filter) - looks like at a slightly earlier time. I think she lives right up the hill from WSJ.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyntravel

OH how breathtaking!


----------



## PainKiller

I was looking for info on WSJ and mold and stumbled onto this blog. A lot of great information here. I emailed Larry Pelletier and Phillp Schrag following the December 2019 letter but I don't think I received a response. I was hoping to find out the extent of the affected WSJ pool units and if they will be ready in June. We have 4411.  Does anyone have a contact and email or phone number, for finding out the affected units. Thanks


----------



## DavidnRobin

PainKiller said:


> I was looking for info on WSJ and mold and stumbled onto this blog. A lot of great information here. I emailed Larry Pelletier and Phillp Schrag following the December 2019 letter but I don't think I received a response. I was hoping to find out the extent of the affected WSJ pool units and if they will be ready in June. We have 4411. Does anyone have a contact and email or phone number, for finding out the affected units. Thanks



I think the WSJ GM could help with this question. Use to be Sam Hugli, but he is unexpectedly gone.
You could call front desk and ask for GM. Not sure Phil or Larry can answer this question as to the specific units beyond what is stated in their email.

Good luck - let us know what you find out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helios

I was told by a rep that all Building 43 and some Building 44 were affected.


----------



## SRG53

We are heading to St John on the 24th. Wondering what the situation is like for parking at Honeymoon Beach. I also wondered if parking in  Cruz Bay is same as before the storm? Thanks


----------



## DavidnRobin

SRG53 said:


> We are heading to St John on the 24th. Wondering what the situation is like for parking at Honeymoon Beach. I also wondered if parking in Cruz Bay is same as before the storm? Thanks



There is no parking for Honeymoon - never was. Did you mean parking at Caneel and walking in? No

But, they are running (or did in June) a shuttle from the Caneel entrance for a small fee. Honeymoon has changed considerably - there is now a concession stand and rentals. This could be good or bad - depending on view of such things. We have done both - we are okay with both.

Cruz Bay parking is bad, and worse than it ever was. The public lot is filled with abandoned cars and police vehicles. Plenty of paid parking though (at least in June).

Check out Lime Out (Coral Bay) - floating taco bar - if you can.  We loved it - the East Enders, not so much...
Not allowed to swim out - we went during a Charter (Island Roots).

Also Maho Crossroads (at Maho Bay) - again... locals seem to have love/hate relationship - depending on outlook (and bias).  Personally, they need more above water activities - the reefs were severely harmed by H.Irma.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SRG53

Thanks for your help, have not been there since Jan 2017. I did mean walking from old Caneel bay parking lot. Guess we knew it would be an adventure to get back and see what's changed. Have rented a Jeep again for this trip. hope it's not a waste of $$.


----------



## DavidnRobin

For those that enjoy The Lime Out (Floating Taco Bar in Coral Bay) - you may want to sign this Change.org petition.









						Sign the Petition
					

Keep Lime Out Open




					www.change.org
				










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okwiater

We arrived to WSJ yesterday for the first time since Irma. Lime Out is closed btw. First impression is the resort looks great overall. Definitely evidence everywhere of the hurricanes but they did a nice job on the restoration, particularly the landscaping. Granted, the landscaping better be nice since the landscaping contractor they hired flies his own helicopter from San Juan. Maybe I’ll be a Caribbean landscaping contractor in my next life. 

We are in a building 44 pool villa. Home resort reservation but not our unit. All the furnishings are new but according to the housekeepers the unit we are in sustained only minor damage. Perhaps that’s why it’s not affected by the HVAC mold issues? Also, does anyone know which units have the “new” pool villa floor plan vs the “old” with sliding wall? We’ve stayed in both, and I had previously thought all building 43 and 44 units were of the “new” variety, but the layout of this  is “old”, save for the sliding wall being replaced by a permanent wall. (Hooray!)

We rented a car from Discount on St. Thomas this time (no availability with Amalie) and the pickup was fine. We arrived via cruise ship and they picked us up from Crown Bay and will take us to the airport upon our return. The Jeep Unlimited we rented is relatively new (12k miles) and in good condition overall.

On a bit of a somber note, while waiting at Snorkels yesterday for our room to be ready, a young man went into cardiac arrest with numerous bystanders attempting CPR. I was surprised how slow the resort’s response was. Don’t the resort staff working near the pool know how to escalate an emergency? I don’t expect top notch emergency response on a somewhat remote Caribbean island, but it took a loooong time for help to arrive. I don’t want to put anything else in writing here, but St. John rescue did eventually take him away. Not sure how things turned out after that, but I hope for the best for his family. :’(


----------



## SRG53

With as many folks around with basic life support or advanced life support training like me, i sure hope they have some AEDs onsite. Scary


----------



## DavidnRobin

Thanks for the update - sorry to hear about the incident.

Lime Out decided to close to resolve DNPR issues - even with an outpouring of support.

They may have replaced the sliding walls (they wanted to anyway) after the H.Irma damage. I recall the sliders being in the 2 older buildings (41 & 42 ?).

Our friend that use to travel with us to STJ stopped going when she discovered there is no hospital on STJ after an incident she had.

The closest is STT and Tortola (and they are not much) with medical evacuations likely to Miami with the devastations in PR.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okwiater

The building 44 mystery is solved. We just spoke to the pool cleaners and they said only one unit in buildings 43 and 44 has the “old” floor plan. The new floor plan (with an additional bathroom and sleeps 10 instead of 8, as well as with a hot tub) was implemented after construction of the newer buildings began. For reference, unit 4415 is the one that still had the “old” building 41/42 style layout.


----------



## alexadeparis

okwiater said:


> We are in a building 44 pool villa. Home resort reservation but not our unit. All the furnishings are new but according to the housekeepers the unit we are in sustained only minor damage. Perhaps that’s why it’s not affected by the HVAC mold issues? Also, does anyone know which units have the “new” pool villa floor plan vs the “old” with sliding wall? We’ve stayed in both, and I had previously thought all building 43 and 44 units were of the “new” variety, but the layout of this  is “old”, save for the sliding wall being replaced by a permanent wall. (Hooray!)


----------



## alexadeparis

This is phase III’s layout; all of building 43 and 44 except 4415.


----------



## cubigbird

Where can we find a resort map of WSJ that includes building numbers?


----------



## SandyPGravel

Map
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mjm1

We plan to rent a car on STT and take one of the car ferries over to WSJ. It appears the options are with Big Red or Love City Car Ferries. Prices are the same and we would reserve a round trip. Any recommendations between the two would be appreciated.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## SandyPGravel

Not exactly a WSJ question, but someone might be able to answer from this thread.

We've gone around the island through Coral Bay to Salt Pond/Ram Head.  We've never gone over Bordeaux mountain to 107 to get to Lamshur.(See thumbnail)  *Can someone that has done this comment on it.* Is it doable? Would we be better off going the long way down 10 and around the edge to get to Lamshur? Will I need valium to handle the road? (DH drives, not me!)

I ask, because once our GPS tried to take us over Bordeaux mountain on 108 to get back to WSJ and we just kept going up and up on narrower and narrower roads until I was convinced we made an incorrect turn and were in someones driveway.  We turned around, not fun, and went back down and through Coral Bay back to Rt 10. (As you all know not a lot of signage even before IrMaria.)    My hands were sweating because of the steepness of the road and turns.  I am very uncomfortable with heights, my hands sweat watching someone else up high on TV.  We do take 104 east, to cut out going through Cruz Bay, to get to Coral Bay.

TIA, Gina (Stay Left)


----------



## DavidnRobin

SandyPGravel said:


> Not exactly a WSJ question, but someone might be able to answer from this thread.
> 
> We've gone around the island through Coral Bay to Salt Pond/Ram Head. We've never gone over Bordeaux mountain to 107 to get to Lamshur.(See thumbnail) *Can someone that has done this comment on it.* Is it doable? Would we be better off going the long way down 10 and around the edge to get to Lamshur? Will I need valium to handle the road? (DH drives, not me!)
> 
> I ask, because once our GPS tried to take us over Bordeaux mountain on 108 to get back to WSJ and we just kept going up and up on narrower and narrower roads until I was convinced we made an incorrect turn and were in someones driveway. We turned around, not fun, and went back down and through Coral Bay back to Rt 10. (As you all know not a lot of signage even before IrMaria.) My hands were sweating because of the steepness of the road and turns. I am very uncomfortable with heights, my hands sweat watching someone else up high on TV. We do take 104 east, to cut out going through Cruz Bay, to get to Coral Bay.
> 
> TIA, Gina (Stay Left)
> 
> View attachment 16619



The trip up to Bordeaux Mtn from Coral Bay is easier than going down.
It does not save time.

I would not depend on a map App.
Just head up (and stay left).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PainKiller

alexadeparis said:


> View attachment 16459
> View attachment 16458
> This is phase III’s layout; all of building 43 and 44 except 4415.


 FYI - I called yesterday Friday to the WSJ to inquire about any unresolved mold issues related to the Pool Villas. I asked for the General Manager and after short wait was transferred to Eugene. I did not get his last name but he was very personable and said all issues related to mold in the Pool Villas had be rectified. Does anyone know who the Mgr. is or Eugene's last name? On a minor note, We've got 4411 but the Master bath toilet and shower area are slightly different than pictured above.


----------



## DavidnRobin

PainKiller said:


> FYI - I called yesterday Friday to the WSJ to inquire about any unresolved mold issues related to the Pool Villas. I asked for the General Manager and after short wait was transferred to Eugene. I did not get his last name but he was very personable and said all issues related to mold in the Pool Villas had be rectified. Does anyone know who the Mgr. is or Eugene's last name? On a minor note, We've got 4411 but the Master bath toilet and shower area are slightly different than pictured above.



Glad the mold issue has worked out.
I think the letter from HOA posted above has the name for the new GM.

I believe that at the bottom of the villa layouts for Westin Vacation Villas that I have seen have a disclaimer stating that the pictorial representation of the villa layout may be different than shown (or something like that).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubigbird

It appears Sunset Bay and Coral Vista phases are 40 year RTU vs the other phases are deeded??  What happens to those SB and CV phases once that 40 years is past?  Would it be renewed?


----------



## cubigbird

PainKiller said:


> FYI - I called yesterday Friday to the WSJ to inquire about any unresolved mold issues related to the Pool Villas. I asked for the General Manager and after short wait was transferred to Eugene. I did not get his last name but he was very personable and said all issues related to mold in the Pool Villas had be rectified. Does anyone know who the Mgr. is or Eugene's last name? On a minor note, We've got 4411 but the Master bath toilet and shower area are slightly different than pictured above.



We are at WSJ now.  Eugene (Martin??) is the new GM.  They had an owner meet the GM breakfast this week.  Lemongrass is still being rebuilt and will be contracted out to Longboard once complete, and looks to be almost done. There is also talk of rebuilding the lost lobby building at some point where the sun deck is, but it’s not a high priority.  They also said they are still working on the hillside villas mold issue but it’s under control, not yet totally complete.  They just brought in 5-6 truck loads of sand and the beach has been rebuilt and looks nice.  Everything else seems to be fully functional and the property looks great.


----------



## SandyPGravel

cubigbird said:


> We are at WSJ now.  Eugene (Martin??) is the new GM.  They had an owner meet the GM breakfast this week.  Lemongrass is still being rebuilt and will be contracted out to Longboard once complete, and looks to be almost done. There is also talk of rebuilding the lost lobby building at some point where the sun deck is, but it’s not a high priority.  They also said they are still working on the hillside villas mold issue but it’s under control, not yet totally complete.  They just brought in 5-6 truck loads of sand and the beach has been rebuilt and looks nice.  Everything else seems to be fully functional and the property looks great.


Any idea if the meet the new GM happens weekly?  What day was the meeting?  I'm guessing it will be scrapped the week I am there because of the Association meeting is that week.  The association meeting was tense last year, with the MF increases I'm guessing it will be worse this year. 

Glad to hear the lost lobby building might be rebuilt.  Personally I don't care for the sundeck.  It looks like a memorial.  Which I guess in some respects it is.  Also I think a sundeck in the Caribbean is redundant. IMHO


----------



## GrayFal

cubigbird said:


> It appears Sunset Bay and Coral Vista phases are 40 year RTU vs the other phases are deeded??  What happens to those SB and CV phases once that 40 years is past?  Would it be renewed?


Good question. I know the Marriott aruba surf club is a 60 year lease. not Sure what happens.


----------



## halsey

cubigbird said:


> We are at WSJ now.  Eugene (Martin??) is the new GM.  They had an owner meet the GM breakfast this week.  Lemongrass is still being rebuilt and will be contracted out to Longboard once complete, and looks to be almost done. There is also talk of rebuilding the lost lobby building at some point where the sun deck is, but it’s not a high priority.  They also said they are still working on the hillside villas mold issue but it’s under control, not yet totally complete.  They just brought in 5-6 truck loads of sand and the beach has been rebuilt and looks nice.  Everything else seems to be fully functional and the property looks great.


I was told on January 20 by the Director of Customer Relations for Marriott that all mold issues were remediated the end of the year. I was specifically asking about building 34 on the hillside as we are returning May 9 for the first time since the hurricanes. I was surprised how quickly issues were addressed as it sounded pretty bad in the report from Phil.


----------



## okwiater

SandyPGravel said:


> Glad to hear the lost lobby building might be rebuilt.  Personally I don't care for the sundeck.  It looks like a memorial.  Which I guess in some respects it is.



While on property a few weeks ago, I heard several employees refer to it as the “9/11 memorial.” It does look like one. It’s a complete waste of space, definitely hope they rebuild at some point.


----------



## cubigbird

I was hoping to get more info on this.  It appears Sunset Bay and Coral Vista phases are 40 year RTU vs the other phases are deeded?? What happens to those SB and CV phases once that 40 years is past? Would it be renewed?


----------



## GrayFal

cubigbird said:


> I was hoping to get more info on this.  It appears Sunset Bay and Coral Vista phases are 40 year RTU vs the other phases are deeded?? What happens to those SB and CV phases once that 40 years is past? Would it be renewed?


I see that you and are are both owners there. 
I think @SandyPGravel is going this month.  If she goes to an update maybe she can ask.  I went to an owners update/ sales meeting in November and they kept telling me that the unsold inventory in Coral Vista and Sunset Bay would be rolled into a “Caribbean Flex”. I called them out on that and they backed down but it will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## SandyPGravel

Has anyone done an update recently?  Is the offer still $125 sand dollars and discounts on cruz bay watersports excursion tickets?  

TIA


----------



## SRG53

$125 in sand dollars or Bonvoy pts. We were offered 20,000 pts. Took sand dollars to buy dinner


----------



## GrayFal

SandyPGravel said:


> Has anyone done an update recently?  Is the offer still $125 sand dollars and discounts on cruz bay watersports excursion tickets?
> 
> TIA


In November we were offered the two day sails to Lovango and Honeymoon Beach valued at  $250.
also offered the evening champagne sail. 
Edit. Can’t remember the dollar amount That was offered as this was the better deal by far.


----------



## SRG53

Our offer was just 2 weeks ago


----------



## DavidnRobin

VGV Owners - don’t forget to vote.
Not sure if it matters after recent anti-VGV actions by Vistana, but...

I gave my vote to Phil.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theiggy

In which section of WSJ is week 26 platinum? Good friends of mine are there now and her husband made an offer and I’m trying to help them figure out what they are buying (for 6k). I told her to not buy, come home and research. But if they are going to do it anyway I want to help them out. All I know is it’s a 2br week 26 and they said platinum. I asked about star options and they don’t know, and she didn’t know which phase/section. I told them many weeks could be had for free!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theiggy

Sorry for duplicate post


----------



## Theiggy

Duplicate sorry


----------



## GrayFal

Theiggy said:


> In which section of WSJ is week 26 platinum? Good friends of mine are there now and her husband made an offer and I’m trying to help them figure out what they are buying (for 6k). I told her to not buy, come home and research. But if they are going to do it anyway I want to help them out. All I know is it’s a 2br week 26 and they said platinum. I asked about star options and they don’t know, and she didn’t know which phase/section. I told them many weeks could be had for free!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check here for season


			https://vistana-web-static.s3.amazonaws.com/vistana-web/assets/pdf/charts/staroptions_value_chart.pdf
		

It would not be Coral Vista or Sunset Bay as these are sold as Home Options not weeks.
Platinum season is 19-33 in Bay Vista. 26 is not Platinum in Virgand Grand (Hillside) Your friend must be negotiating with a private party for that price.


----------



## canesfan

If they are buying from the developer most likely they are buying HomeOptions as that’s what they have been selling for the last couple of years and Sunset is the latest development they have to sell. They probably have some Coral to sell but way more Sunset inventory. Both of those are HomeOptions not Deeds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theiggy

Can you rescind in the USVI? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

Theiggy said:


> Can you rescind in the USVI?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes.  In fact I made copies of the documents I needed to mail in at the lobby.  I printed the rescission letter at the PC's located in the lobby area.   I mailed it from the post office in Cruz Bay.  Easy-peasy.


----------



## Theiggy

SandyPGravel said:


> Yes. In fact I made copies of the documents I needed to mail in at the lobby. I printed the rescission letter at the PC's located in the lobby area. I mailed it from the post office in Cruz Bay. Easy-peasy.



Thank you! I just heard from my friend and they didn’t buy! Thank goodness! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

OK, I'm going to and owners update on Tuesday morning. If anyone has a question they would like me to ask, please post by Monday night and I'll try and ask the questions. 

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

SandyPGravel said:


> OK, I'm going to and owners update on Tuesday morning. If anyone has a question they would like me to ask, please post by Monday night and I'll try and ask the questions.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


We had a post further up the thread about the 40 year RTU and what will happen to unsold inventory under Marriott. 
see below. 

”


> cubigbird said:
> I was hoping to get more info on this. It appears Sunset Bay and Coral Vista phases are 40 year RTU vs the other phases are deeded?? What happens to those SB and CV phases once that 40 years is past? Would it be renewed?


I see that you and are are both owners there.
I think @SandyPGravel is going this month. If she goes to an update maybe she can ask. I went to an owners update/ sales meeting in November and they kept telling me that the unsold inventory in Coral Vista and Sunset Bay would be rolled into a “Caribbean Flex”. I called them out on that and they backed down but it will be interesting to see what happens


----------



## DavidnRobin

SandyPGravel said:


> OK, I'm going to and owners update on Tuesday morning. If anyone has a question they would like me to ask, please post by Monday night and I'll try and ask the questions.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Are all buildings now open? What buildings/villas had mold issues?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubigbird

GrayFal said:


> We had a post further up the thread about the 40 year RTU and what will happen to unsold inventory under Marriott.
> see below.
> 
> ”
> 
> I see that you and are are both owners there.
> I think @SandyPGravel is going this month. If she goes to an update maybe she can ask. I went to an owners update/ sales meeting in November and they kept telling me that the unsold inventory in Coral Vista and Sunset Bay would be rolled into a “Caribbean Flex”. I called them out on that and they backed down but it will be interesting to see what happens



I never received an answer on the 40 year RTU.  I’d love it if someone asked the question about it and finds out what happens at the end of the 40 years.


----------



## GrayFal

@SandyPGravel did you run the 8tuff race?


----------



## SandyPGravel

GrayFal said:


> @SandyPGravel did you run the 8tuff race?



Our friends weren't interested, so no.  Maybe next year.  We were in town for the start of the race.  We jumped off the Willy-T for Leap day instead... (Click thumbnail, should be a GIF)


----------



## SandyPGravel

cubigbird said:


> I never received an answer on the 40 year RTU.  I’d love it if someone asked the question about it and finds out what happens at the end of the 40 years.


The only answer I received was they're not an RTU.  I said I was told it is, he again said they are not.


----------



## SandyPGravel

DavidnRobin said:


> Are all buildings now open? What buildings/villas had mold issues?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The answer I received was that's a question for the resort, not sales.  At this point we pretty much gave each other attitude.  I said this is an owner update, that's what I want to know.  He suggested we talk sports to fill up our allotted time.


----------



## SandyPGravel

My update included the following points.

St John is the only Westin property not in Westin Flex.(Not sure if this is true.)  It is being added in the next few months.(Also, time will tell)  Any St John properties that come back to Marriott via upgrade or otherwise, especially on the hill, are being squirreled away for Marriott exchange. 

Marriott will restrict resale owners from using the entire Marriott network.  Will not effect mandatory owners from continuing to exchange within Vistana.  No mention if they are offering a buy in package for resale owners.

Trying to sell Sunset.  Claiming only two seasons.  Offer was 2 BR,  $62,300 for winter season, $52,500 for summer season.  Offer was to trade in my 81,000 Orlando unit and requal my WSJ VGV final prices were $32,760 for winter & $26,600 for summer.  Then they offered a 148,000 Bay Vista 2 BR float wk 19 - 34 for $19,095, trading in my 81,000 Orlando unit and requal my WSJ VGV.  (When i upgraded my inherited 67,000 Orlando to 81,000 it was $10,000 in 2007.)  Prices were supposedly a discount price for current WSJ owners.


----------



## controller1

SandyPGravel said:


> My update included the following points.
> 
> St John is the only Westin property not in Westin Flex.(Not sure if this is true.)



That is true.





SandyPGravel said:


> It is being added in the next few months.(Also, time will tell)



Yes, time will tell as it was a timeshare salesperson saying this!


----------



## jdent1

Any reports on when the second restaurant on property will reopen?


----------



## SandyPGravel

jdent1 said:


> Any reports on when the second restaurant on property will reopen?


I didn't go to the association meeting I'm assuming it was covered there.  Snorkels is open until 10 serving food. 

Also main lobby is being rebuilt in the previous spot approximately 2023.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SRG53

They said very soon when we were there in Feb. Same owners as longboard


----------



## cubigbird

controller1 said:


> That is true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, time will tell as it was a timeshare salesperson saying this!



If WSJ is added to eventually flex, then that devalues my Sunset Bay 12 mos reservation capability.  I’d now get to compete with all the Westin Flex owners at 12 months?!?!  Do we know what phases might get added to flex?


----------



## cubigbird

SandyPGravel said:


> The only answer I received was they're not an RTU.  I said I was told it is, he again said they are not.



My WSJ-SB docs state 40 year RTU.  It’s in writing.


----------



## controller1

cubigbird said:


> If WSJ is added to eventually flex, then that devalues my Sunset Bay 12 mos reservation capability.  I’d now get to compete with all the Westin Flex owners at 12 months?!?!  Do we know what phases might get added to flex?



It shouldn't devalue your ownership as the Flex owners will be making their Home Resort reservations from a different bucket of units than would you with your Home Resort reservation of Sunset Bay.


----------



## SandyPGravel

cubigbird said:


> If WSJ is added to eventually flex, then that devalues my Sunset Bay 12 mos reservation capability. I’d now get to compete with all the Westin Flex owners at 12 months?!?! Do we know what phases might get added to flex?


The salesperson implied Virgin Grand. Said he hasn't had any VGV to sell since he started selling here a year ago January. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

cubigbird said:


> My WSJ-SB docs state 40 year RTU. It’s in writing.


He said it wasn't I said it was. I didn't have documentation to argue with him so I let it go. Sorry...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

SandyPGravel said:


> The salesperson implied Virgin Grand. Said he hasn't had any VGV to sell since he started selling here a year ago January.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



VGV is fixed weeks/fixed villas - not very FLEXible.
And they are not taking them back.

Lips moving...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farsighted99

so we're booked for a Encore Package for a week during the middle of May at WSJ.  I've paid it in full, but am hesitating about doing the airline tickets because of all this COVID-19 stuff.  I just came back from LAX on the 21st of Feb (and wasn't too thrilled about going there); but things have gotten worse in the last week.  Anyone else have this problem?   I'm wondering if I can buy flight insurance.  Seems like American is allowing refunds on airline tickets, but only until the 31st of March (at least so far).  What a drag.....

We can cancel the hotel portion 14 days before.  I guess I'll be waiting to see how things go in April....


----------



## controller1

farsighted99 said:


> I'm wondering if I can buy flight insurance.



Yes, you can buy flight insurance but it won't cover you just because you decide it is too dangerous to fly.


----------



## applekor

farsighted99 said:


> so we're booked for a Encore Package for a week during the middle of May at WSJ.  I've paid it in full, but am hesitating about doing the airline tickets because of all this COVID-19 stuff.  I just came back from LAX on the 21st of Feb (and wasn't too thrilled about going there); but things have gotten worse in the last week.  Anyone else have this problem?   I'm wondering if I can buy flight insurance.  Seems like American is allowing refunds on airline tickets, but only until the 31st of March (at least so far).  What a drag.....
> 
> We can cancel the hotel portion 14 days before.  I guess I'll be waiting to see how things go in April....


I'm pretty sure the American Airline statement implies that  tickets purchased before 3/31 for travel between march 2020 and Jan 30 2021, can be changed without fee as long as you cancel before the original travel date and new trip needs to happen within 1 year of the original purchase date.


----------



## tomandrobin

I am getting so out of the loop with all the changes, changes, changes of the Vistana/Sheraton/Westin system. We have become so disillusion with the whole system since the spit off, and then event sale to Marriott. We still love the property/resort and the island.....that won't change regardless of the changes.

I just can't wait to get back to the island in July for our two week trip.


----------



## ksqdomer

Just booked flights from Philly the end of June. Scored a nice Discount on AA. Felt I had to pull the trigger as not many seats were left on the Miami to STT leg.


----------



## DavidnRobin

The USVI Governor just closed USVI to visitors for 30 days.









						USVI Governor: Tourists Cannot Visit for the Next 30 Days | News of St. John
					

The Governor released the following information Saturday night, March 21, 2020.




					newsofstjohn.com
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clsmit

DavidnRobin said:


> The USVI Governor just closed USVI to visitors for 30 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USVI Governor: Tourists Cannot Visit for the Next 30 Days | News of St. John
> 
> 
> The Governor released the following information Saturday night, March 21, 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newsofstjohn.com


Hopefully that will give them more time to finish the rehab of the pool villas. We had to cancel our trip in Feb due to the mold.


----------



## halsey

I have been shocked at the lack of recognition by Vistana to COVID-19. We have heard from every possible business including mom and pop stores as to how they are responding and what to expect from them and the services they offer, and this changes daily as the counts rise. There has been zero response from Vistana, including no mention at all on the Vistana website. Mindboggling. We have our annual reservation May 9, that is obviously not going to happen. We just left our winter home in Cozumel, Mexico a month early as flights are shutting down after this weekend. I acknowledge that this is devastating for the island and it's peoples as it is in Cozumel but this is much bigger than an impact to tourism. People need to think globally, not selfishly, and stay home. It may very likely take months. Vistana needs to step up and advise us.


----------



## SRG53

I just hope the virus doesn't ravage the place, the health care system in USVI is still recovering from the storms.


----------



## suzanna945

farsighted99 said:


> so we're booked for a Encore Package for a week during the middle of May at WSJ.  I've paid it in full, but am hesitating about doing the airline tickets because of all this COVID-19 stuff.  I just came back from LAX on the 21st of Feb (and wasn't too thrilled about going there); but things have gotten worse in the last week.  Anyone else have this problem?   I'm wondering if I can buy flight insurance.  Seems like American is allowing refunds on airline tickets, but only until the 31st of March (at least so far).  What a drag.....
> 
> We can cancel the hotel portion 14 days before.  I guess I'll be waiting to see how things go in April....



Yes, we're in the same boat. We are scheduled in late May with the "Encore" package that we bought 3 years ago.   That Encore package has actually already been delayed and extended due to the hurricanes, getting in this May just under the wire for the extended expiration date. ( By the way, it is NOW apparently called an "Envoy" package.) We bought the airfare for this trip back in December. No clue what we're going to do. We always buy trip insurance but actually trying to file a claim would be a new experience for us. Just hope they will either refund our $ for the Encore package or extend the expiration date even further out.
My heart goes out to the island and its residents who have already been through so much already.


----------



## okwiater

Dear Owners and Guests, 

        In response to the unprecedented situation surrounding the spread of the Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19), we wanted to make you aware that the Governor of the U.S. Virgin Islands issued a Supplemental Executive Order and Proclamation  on March 23, 2020 (“Order”), in an attempt to limit the health impacts and mitigate the spread of COVID-19.   

        As a result of the Order, The Westin St. John Resort Villas will be closed to arrivals from March 25 through April 24, 2020 (which date may be extended based on further directives from any governmental authority), and all reservations for arrivals to the property prior to April 25, 2020 will be canceled.

        Due to the unprecedented circumstances surrounding the closure of The Westin St. John Resort Villas, your StarOptions will be returned as Restricted StarOptions and can be used for a future reservation within 60 days of date of travel, subject to the use rules. We are currently waiving cancellation fees due to COVID-19.

        Due to extremely high call volume, we ask that you please refrain from contacting Westin Vacation Club Owner Services at this time. For Owners and guests with immediate questions, please contact Westin Vacation Club Customer Care via email at customer.care@vacationclub.com.

        We appreciate your patience and understanding.

        Sincerely,

        Eugene Martin
        General Manager
        The Westin St. John Resort Villas


----------



## DavidnRobin

halsey said:


> I have been shocked at the lack of recognition by Vistana to COVID-19. We have heard from every possible business including mom and pop stores as to how they are responding and what to expect from them and the services they offer, and this changes daily as the counts rise. There has been zero response from Vistana, including no mention at all on the Vistana website. Mindboggling. We have our annual reservation May 9, that is obviously not going to happen. We just left our winter home in Cozumel, Mexico a month early as flights are shutting down after this weekend. I acknowledge that this is devastating for the island and it's peoples as it is in Cozumel but this is much bigger than an impact to tourism. People need to think globally, not selfishly, and stay home. It may very likely take months. Vistana needs to step up and advise us.



Vistana does have a Covid letter on the Vistana website as well as an email sent out. It has been posted on TUG as well. It is not a good a good letter, but it was sent out.

Cancel prior to 60 days out (we have) as not to get the StarOptions restricted. If restricted  (<60 days) - fee is waived, but need to use within VSN within 60 days.

I see that okwiater just posted letter...
Good luck- stay safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

SRG53 said:


> I just hope the virus doesn't ravage the place, the health care system in USVI is still recovering from the storms.



And St Thomas has very few ICU beds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halsey

DavidnRobin said:


> Vistana does have a Covid letter on the Vistana website as well as an email sent out. It has been posted on TUG as well. It is not a good a good letter, but it was sent out.
> 
> Cancel prior to 60 days out (we have) as not to get the StarOptions restricted. If restricted  (<60 days) - fee is waived, but need to use within VSN within 60 days.
> 
> I see that okwiater just posted letter...
> Good luck- stay safe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halsey

When I wrote that comment a few days ago there was nothing on the site, I have not been on it today but will now check it out. Oddly, I have not received the email that just posted either. Based on the timing, it seems to have taken the government shutting down the borders to elicit a response fro Vistana.


----------



## okwiater

DavidnRobin said:


> Cancel prior to 60 days out (we have) as not to get the StarOptions restricted.



Nice to have that option! I had almost 500K in options booked in St. John for a 3/21 check-in. 

I actually don't mind the restricted options, but it would be nice if they would extend the expiration date. It's a bit ridiculous not to even treat them as banked restricted options. Fortunately, one of my reservations was made with banked options, and even though they're now restricted they don't expire until the end of 2021.


----------



## DavidnRobin

okwiater said:


> Nice to have that option! I had almost 500K in options booked in St. John for a 3/21 check-in.
> 
> I actually don't mind the restricted options, but it would be nice if they would extend the expiration date. It's a bit ridiculous not to even treat them as banked restricted options. Fortunately, one of my reservations was made with banked options, and even though they're now restricted they don't expire until the end of 2021.



You mean you wouldn’t mind restricted StarOptions if they extend the deadline? Or, that you can use 500K SOs before end of year?

IMO - without an extension - Restricted SOs are a serious issue. Especially if shutdown continues for a while.

But... no worries, we will be okay by Easter!?
unbelievable and insane...

Good luck - stay safe  and healthy.
We are on Day 10 of SAH.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okwiater

DavidnRobin said:


> You mean you wouldn’t mind restricted StarOptions if they extend the deadline? Or, that you can use 500K SOs before end of year?



I mean I don't mind that the options are restricted, but the expiration date should be extended. It feels "wrong" that I have only 9 months to rebook my Home Resort reservation but I get 21 months to rebook my Banked Options reservation.


----------



## halsey

okwiater said:


> I mean I don't mind that the options are restricted, but the expiration date should be extended. It feels "wrong" that I have only 9 months to rebook my Home Resort reservation but I get 21 months to rebook my Banked Options reservation.


What are "restricted" star options? Our reservation is May 9, likelt closure will be extended so just waiting on guidance as gets closer. Also waiting on flight cancellation as flight is still on.


----------



## okwiater

halsey said:


> What are "restricted" star options? Our reservation is May 9, likelt closure will be extended so just waiting on guidance as gets closer. Also waiting on flight cancellation as flight is still on.


Generally, "restricted" StarOptions means that you can only use them to book stays checking in within 60 days. This is instead of the usual 8 months extended to "normal" StarOptions. You also can't bank them, convert them to hotel points, etc.

In the case of this public health emergency, it sounds like Vistana intends to extend the expiration date for "restricted" options through 12/31/2021. This gives owners an additional year to use them. In addition, they have stated they will increase the usual 60-day advance booking requirement to 120 days. This gives owners more time (and possibly more availability) in which to search for a reservation using their restricted options. These are exceptions to the rules and the online booking systems aren't updated yet.

I'm happy with this compromise.


----------



## halsey

Thanks, very helpful.


----------



## mpc5473

So, I have been fortunate enough to spend the last 11 days down on St. John.  Unfortunately, The Westin Management teams has done their best to try and curtail that joy. From the incompetent front desk management who thinks I should he thankful I am on "their" property, I get the following letter.  To clarify, no one has complained about the skeleton crew they have been running or the basic functions the owners have performed on their own.  But, now all amenities are shut down. Now we do not have any access to food at all on the property. No access to the workout facility, even thou it has been with staff for the week and the owners have been diligently cleaning the machines post workout.  But, they have plenty of workers hiding on shuttles and carts throughout the property and 3 behind the front desk with no one checking in. New leadership, same old incompetence.  Im almost about to say that this group is worst then the 2 predecessors I have dealt with during my ownership.


----------



## Theiggy

This doesn’t surprise me at all. I’m on some of the St. Thomas and St. John’s Facebook groups and the islanders are not happy at all with tourists coming in during this pandemic, and they are quite vocal about it. I’m sorry you had to deal with this. Hoping you are safe and stay that way! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomandrobin

We belong to several FB groups too, and the locals are becoming hostile. If the outbreak gets worse, I can see them continue the banning of tourists from the islands.


----------



## mpc5473

Most of the locals couldn’t be happier. Most have been quite thankful we are here and spending money. They have been welcoming, friendly and extremely glad we haven’t ruh for the states. I think there is a vocal minority of know it alls on social media. They don’t represent the majority of the people we have interacted with during our stay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomandrobin

mpc5473 said:


> Most of the locals couldn’t be happier. Most have been quite thankful we are here and spending money. They have been welcoming, friendly and extremely glad we haven’t ruh for the states. I think there is a vocal minority of know it alls on social media. They don’t represent the majority of the people we have interacted with during our stay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course......Its always the vocal minority that causes the most noise. I agree that most on the island are happy and welcoming to have us come to the islands and spend our money.


----------



## DavidnRobin

For those with fantasies of going to STT (St Thomas/St John):

btw, bad idea to be a burden - ICU/CCU beds are few







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobpark56

okwiater said:


> Generally, "restricted" StarOptions means that you can only use them to book stays checking in within 60 days. This is instead of the usual 8 months extended to "normal" StarOptions. You also can't bank them, convert them to hotel points, etc.
> 
> In the case of this public health emergency, it sounds like Vistana intends to extend the expiration date for "restricted" options through 12/31/2021. This gives owners an additional year to use them. In addition, they have stated they will increase the usual 60-day advance booking requirement to 120 days. This gives owners more time (and possibly more availability) in which to search for a reservation using their restricted options. These are exceptions to the rules and the online booking systems aren't updated yet.
> 
> I'm happy with this compromise.


That was not Vistana speaking. It was MVCI, imposing its policies on Vistana. Vistana was considerably more owner-friendly back when the hurricanes devastated Westin St John. Don't you enjoy the takeover? I don't.


----------



## okwiater

bobpark56 said:


> That was not Vistana speaking. It was MVCI, imposing its policies on Vistana. Vistana was considerably more owner-friendly back when the hurricanes devastated Westin St John. Don't you enjoy the takeover? I don't.


I own multiple St. John ownerships. Hurricanes devastating a single property is far less catastrophic than the impact COVID-19 is having.

I’ll say it again, but I am happy with the compromise.


----------



## DavidnRobin

April 2020 

Dear Fellow Virgin Grand Villas Owner: 

The coronavirus emergency delayed our usual report to you, but here is an update on our resort. 

Vacations in the Virgin Islands suspended 

As you know, the travel and hospitality industries have been severely affected by the COVID-19 pandemic. There are confirmed cases of COVID-19 on St. Thomas. As of March 31, the governor of the Virgin Islands has extended the State of Emergency through May 12 and the Stay-At-Home order until April 30. These directives may be further extended if the pandemic continues. Timeshares, hotels, villas, etc. cannot accept, receive, check-in, or register any new guests during the period of the Stay-At-Home order. For official and up-to-date information please visit https://usviupdate.com/department-of-tourism/. 

To stay abreast of the latest property updates and reservation cancellation information, owners should visit https://hub.vacationclub.com/. Information on this page will be updated as the need arises. 

Annual and Board meetings on March 2, 2020

As your owner-elected members of the Board of Directors, we recently participated in the annual meeting of the Association and in the Board meeting that followed. This is our report, but if you want more details, you may request a copy of the draft minutes of the meetings by selecting “Governing Documents” in the “Owners Association” widget of your dashboard on vistana.com. Expand the “Association Information” section then follow the instructions provided in “Request Your Association Documents”. During these meetings, the members and the Board approved making the recordings of the meetings available to owners; however, not having had the opportunity to plan for such recordings in advance of the meetings, along with several audio and technical challenges throughout the meetings, the recordings that were rendered are fairly inaudible. Going forward, the management company will be able to plan for the technology and logistics necessary to obtain an audible recording and determine how it will make those recordings available to owners. 

New General Manager Eugene Martin 

Mr. Martin officially took up his post as the new General Manager on January 1, 2020 and he participated actively in the meetings. Many of you have met him as, every Tuesday at 8:00 a.m., he hosts a forum with owners who are at the resort. These forums have been very well attended, and if you haven’t gone to at least one of them, we recommend that you do so. We share the view expressed by many owners that Mr. Martin is an extraordinarily energetic and far-thinking general manager, and we are lucky to have him at the property. He goes the extra mile to make sure that problems are avoided or resolved. There are occasional issues, of course, including some lingering problems from the post-Hurricane Irma reconstruction (such as chandeliers in some units not centered over dining tables). If you discover a problem in your unit and Service Express cannot solve it quickly, please do not leave it unaddressed for the next person to deal with. Instead, leave a message for Mr. Martin at Extension 5000, and do not be shocked if he shows up in person at your doorstep to see for himself what can be done! 

Mold remediation and reconstruction 

In our last report, we described the mold problem that arose in several units because of poor work by contractors who installed the new HVAC equipment and ducting. In particular, 22 units were rendered uninhabitable for a few months, and others were identified by a remediation consultant, contracted by the Management Company, as having “moderate” water damage. Before New Year’s Day, the systems in the 22 most-affected units were rebuilt and remediated, and they were put back into use for owners and guests. The remediation consultant has re-inspected most or all of the other units, and after the pandemic ends, additional work will be done (a “Phase 2”) on any of the moderately damaged units that require it. The consultant has told management that all units are now safe for occupancy, and before Phase 2 ends, every unit will be certified by the consultant as free of both water damage and biological contamination. 

As you know from our last report, we elected directors had a dispute with management about who would assume the cost of inspections and repairs and have the right to try to recover from the contractor based on warranty or other claims. The Management Company took the position that the owners association should initially bear the nearly $2 million cost; however, it did offer to split the costs 50/50 while hiring a 3rd party to assess financial responsibility. While this offer had some merit, we felt we could not accept it. After the 3 Developer-appointed directors outvoted the 2 owner-elected directors to require the Association to bear the cost, we elected directors retained a law firm to conduct an investigation of who was responsible for paying for the repairs. The Management Company then changed course and assumed financial responsibility for the repairs, provided that the Association assign to the Management Company any claims it might have against the contractors or insurers. We are satisfied with this arrangement and are currently in talks with the Management Company to memorialize the agreement in writing. 

Lemongrass restaurant 

As of the March 2, 2020 meeting date, management was still in negotiations with a vendor—a company that has two other restaurants in the U.S. Virgin Islands—to take over operations at Lemongrass (and Snorkels as well). Management hopes to have Lemongrass open before high season next winter. Alas, no vendor was able to make money over an extended period in the more expensive restaurant space that was located above the now-destroyed former main lobby, so it is unrealistic to think that we will see a higher-end restaurant on the property again. On the bright side, the restaurant scene was booming in Cruz Bay before the pandemic hit. Restaurants across the country are struggling for survival, though, because of the COVID-19 crisis. 

The “sun terrace” 

We asked what plans were in the works for the unsightly and mostly unusable “sun terrace”, located where the former main lobby stood prior to the hurricane. The Management Company acknowledged that the area was too hot to sit at during the summer, but said that the ultimate use of that area was still under discussion and that no decision had been made. 

The road up the hill above buildings 33 and 34

Marriott, as successor to Starwood, owns vacant land above buildings 33 and 34, where four or five single-family homes could someday be built. In recent months it has advertised that land for sale. Three inter-related issues regarding access to this land arose at the meeting: 

(1) Marriott wants to terminate the easement agreement which it believes could allow the purchasers of houses on that property to use the road from the street up to buildings 33 and 34 for access to their houses. Many owners have long objected to vehicular traffic other than golf carts on that road, both because of noise and other pollution and because such traffic would pose a hazard to pedestrians, particularly children, who are walking to the hillside units. Terminating the easement agreement therefore seems like a good idea. Management published an advertisement for the sale of the vacant land that stated that the buyer would have access through the road that goes to our units, but it said that the advertisement was a mistake and would be corrected. 

(2) In order to provide alternate access to people who buy those lots, management provided a working document for discussion that considered building a new road alongside the Guinea Grove Ghut (runoff stream) that runs between buildings 42 and 43 and the Mango Grove Apartments. We expressed concern, fearing that when the Guinea Grove Ghut flooded (as it has in the past), the water would flood over the road and cause damage to units in those two buildings. We asked that the Management Company hire engineers and hydrologists to study the potential impact on our units of a new road in that location, taking into account peak rainfall of the type that has occurred in the past. We suggested that a better solution might be to build a new road on high ground, entirely above the area where the hillside buildings are located. 

(3) An owner pointed out to us that for a few yards, the bend in the existing road, just before the road turns uphill toward buildings 33 and 34, is actually on the property that Marriott plans to sell. Unless Marriott retains that bit of land on which the current road exists, the new owner could close our road and cut off access to those two buildings. This is an outcome that nobody would want, so the problem must be addressed. 

These issues remain open and will be monitored and reported on as information becomes available. 

Composition of our Board of Directors 

Our Association’s governing documents were written in accordance with U.S. Virgin Islands law, and recorded in the public records in January 1988, by the initial Developer who is unrelated to the 4th subsequent and current Developer, WVC St. John, Inc. Our Association is an unincorporated U.S. Virgin Islands association. As permitted by our governing documents, the Developer has the right to appoint a majority of members of our Board of Directors so long as it owns at least one timeshare interest in the Association, which means that in practice it could maintain a majority on our Board forever. We asked why the Developer had not elected to give majority control to elected directors of our Association (or the Bay Vista association). Westin St. John Hotel Company, Inc., Developer of the Bay Vista association (a Florida not-for-profit corporation) has a similar right to retain control of that Board. Management acknowledged that our structure was “anomalous” among the Marriott associations but did not explain why the Developer has chosen to retain control of the Board, saying only that the Developer is doing what is allowed by the governing documents. The Coral Vista and Sunset Bay associations are U.S. Virgin Islands non-profit limited liability companies. Their organizational structures are entirely different and a bit complex; however, when the earlier of either 90% of all ownership points are sold or 5 years after their Operating Agreements are adopted, their Boards must expand from 3 to 5 members, comprised of 2 Developer-appointed members and 3 elected members. Coral Vista expanded their Board a few years ago and Sunset Bay will expand their Board this coming year. 

Future flexibility for exchanges 

Marriott manages many vacation properties besides those in the Vistana exchange network. Its goal is to expand exchange opportunities so that owners at the Westin St. John and other Vistana properties will be able to vacation in as many places as possible. However, there are many logistical and legal hurdles before the exchange system can be built out, so it may be some time before new exchange possibilities arise. Through vistana.com, however, it is already possible for owners to exchange options for certain hotel stays and cruises. 

Owner posting board 

Two very qualified owners volunteered to manage the owner posting board in the future, taking over the work from Teri Castleberry, our Board president, who has done this work in addition to her day job since the posting board was created, allowing owners to exchange, rent, or sell their unit weeks to each other. We accepted one of those offers, and we thank Ms. Castleberry for her many years of effort to create and maintain the posting board. 

In addition to the posting board, an owner has started a listserv for owners who want to register and share information with each other. If you want to join, send an email to virgingrandvillas@gmail.com. 

Staff appreciation 

The Management Company has a “Way to Go” staff appreciation program in which you can participate. You have the opportunity to express appreciation for particular staff members who do a great job, and for every 15 expressions of appreciation from owners and guests that a staff member receives, the staff member will receive a $50 award and other recognition. 

Tables in pool villas 

After the hurricane, the large round tables on the pool villa decks were replaced with small square tables that seat only four people, preventing a group of six or eight from dining together on the deck. Mr. Martin has made it a top priority to replace the small tables with large round or oval tables with a single umbrella. 

Freecycle shed news 

The freecycle shed is at the intersection between the road to the hillside villas and the road to the pool villas. The door and lock have now been repaired, and the door opens with your room key. Look in the shed for such items as beach chairs, pool toys, and books; please return them to the shed and resupply the shed with items that you buy on the island and don’t want to take home. There are two items of news regarding the freecycle shed. First, the availability of beach chairs is uneven; on some days the shed has many chairs and on some days it has none. If you need beach chairs and there are none in the shed, call Mr. Martin because he has some in storage. Second, there is a mailbox in front of the shed. Every day, the New York Times Digest is delivered to that mailbox. Feel free to take one to enjoy with your morning coffee. 

Foreclosure procedure

When an owner has not paid maintenance fees for the year, the owner is locked out of the unit and, after a short period of time, the unit week will have a lien placed on it. If the owner still does not pay overdue maintenance fees, the Association begins foreclosure proceedings so that owners who are paying their fees don’t have to pay a higher proportion of the Association’s fixed costs. The cost of foreclosure is borne by the Association, and after we foreclose, we offer to sell the recovered unit weeks to the Developer. If the Developer buys our inventory (as it has done in the past), it pays maintenance fees in full on the unit weeks it buys until it resells them. We have suggested to the Developer, however, that the process should be simplified. When we are ready to foreclose, we would like to assign our rights to the Developer, which would pay the costs of foreclosure and would own the unit weeks as soon as foreclosure was completed. The Developer is considering the proposal but had not made any decision about it by the time of our annual meeting. 

Dogs and smoking on the property 

An owner asked for a reiteration of the dog and smoking policies. Except for authorized service animals, dogs are not permitted at the Westin St. John, and smoking is allowed only in designated areas, not on the beach. Mr. Martin is asking his staff to enforce these policies. 

Resort fee 

For the last several years, individuals who rent units from the Developer have paid a $40 resort fee in addition to the rental. Owners and guests do not pay a resort fee. The proceeds from this fee have been paid to the associations and are reflected on their budget as Resort Services Revenue. Several state attorneys general have considered challenging the validity of resort fees. The Management Company announced that if litigation is initiated, the associations that benefit will have to pay for the cost of defending the lawsuits. It has been reported that prior lawsuits on the mainland have focused on disclosure issues in charging these fees, which does not appear to be an issue at our resort, but we will continue to monitor and report if further developments arise. 

Recycling returning 

Since the hurricane, there has not been recycling at the resort because the Virgin Islands has not had the capacity to deal with recycled materials. However, in the near future, recycling for aluminum cans will begin again at the resort. 

In conclusion 

The resort looks beautiful and, with the exception of an operational restaurant in Lemongrass, it has largely been restored. When travel resumes, come down to St. John and enjoy it!

Larry Pelletier 
larrypelletierx@gmail.com
Philip G. Schrag
phil.schrag@gmail.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomandrobin

Thanks for the update!


----------



## farsighted99

Here's the latest (April 30th) regarding the USVI and opening up the US Virgin Islands.  
Looks like no hotel reservations can be made until at least June 1st.  Maybe later....


----------



## SRG53

Thanks for sharing this


----------



## finztotheleft

I will be curious to see if the resort will indeed be ready, if that is the plan, for June 1st.  Much of the staff was laid off and have yet to hear of a return plan.  There are a lot of moving parts to get the resort re-opened.  Plus what HAS been done in terms of disinfecting the resort and the new normal of disinfecting going forward.  Things that make you go hmmmmm


----------



## DavidnRobin

finztotheleft said:


> I will be curious to see if the resort will indeed be ready, if that is the plan, for June 1st. Much of the staff was laid off and have yet to hear of a return plan. There are a lot of moving parts to get the resort re-opened. Plus what HAS been done in terms of disinfecting the resort and the new normal of disinfecting going forward. Things that make you go hmmmmm



I would be less concerned while on St John and at the resort as long as compliant with good safety and sanitary practices, than the risk of traveling there by air from both the aspect of high-risk activities in flying and having flights canceled/changed.

And then getting sick on an island with very limited health services.

It is way too early to be on a plane or confines of airport based on how Covid is known to be transmitted. But, that might just be me. I canceled our 2-week June vacation in mid-March - got my SOs back unrestricted.

Then again, I am one of those UnAmerican Whack Jobs that put the health of myself, family and others ahead of money and the economy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halsey

Totally agree with you David. Our week was May 9. We cancelled in late March and then the Government closed the island. I received restricted SO, not sure that is fair.


----------



## okwiater

DavidnRobin said:


> Then again, I am one of those UnAmerican Whack Jobs that put the health of myself, family and others ahead of money and the economy.



No need to be provactive.


----------



## tomandrobin

okwiater said:


> No need to be provactive.



I agree, a little harsh.....It was just a general question.


----------



## OCsun

Hi Fellow St John Lover’s,
I just added a bonus of paying for the 2021 fees and all settlement fees for the sale of my unit.  If anyone is interested, I have an ad here on TUG.


----------



## DavidnRobin

I was calling myself a unamerican whack job as I end note to my response to the poster and not the poster themselves - because I have the audacity to put health over wealth or going to the beach or vacation - which I think was obvious.
But thanks for pointing it out.
I should be banned from TUG.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okwiater

DavidnRobin said:


> I should be banned from TUG.


No need to be so dramatic.


----------



## farsighted99

Here's the latest on the Virgin Islands State of Emergency letter from May 14th.     From:    usviupdate.com

effective through July 11, 2020.

It does mention "as part of a phased re-opening, it is anticipated that Leisure Travel restrictions will be lifted on June 1, 2020."

I guess we'll see if that happens soon.


I was supposed to be at the Westin St. John right now.  Sigh.  I'm hoping to be able to go next year.  Hopefully.


----------



## ksqdomer

The resort is still opening to travelers on June 1 but all Encore packages are cancelled through June 30. We had tacked a package onto our week 25. Time to scramble.....


----------



## farsighted99

St. John's is now open. Read all about it here: http://newsofstjohn.com

Also, here's the newest version of USVI Covid19 (below):

So anyone who ends up going, give us a report.  Not planning to really go there until next May.  But hope anyone else has a good time without too many hassles...


----------



## DavidnRobin

Tonight, with 2 bags weighing 50 pounds each, would normally be the time we would be leaving for St John, and looking forward to our annual 2 week stay in the 2Bd TH villa that we have owned since 2006.
Sad.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

DavidnRobin said:


> Tonight, with 2 bags weighing 50 pounds each, would normally be the time we would be leaving for St John, and looking forward to our annual 2 week stay in the 2Bd TH villa that we have owned since 2006.
> Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You’ll be back.  Looking forward to my October trip


----------



## CPNY

I’m looking for airfare. I wanted to go for two weeks but looks like availability is limiting. Looks like Bahamas in July


----------



## ksqdomer

DavidnRobin said:


> Tonight, with 2 bags weighing 50 pounds each, would normally be the time we would be leaving for St John, and looking forward to our annual 2 week stay in the 2Bd TH villa that we have owned since 2006.
> Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn! Now who will hide beach chairs for me???


----------



## tomandrobin

CPNY said:


> I’m looking for airfare. I wanted to go for two weeks but looks like availability is limiting. Looks like Bahamas in July


Airfare is slim to the Bahamas too! If staying at Atlantis, I read somewhere that the amenities are going to be severely limited as to what is open.


----------



## CPNY

tomandrobin said:


> Airfare is slim to the Bahamas too! If staying at Atlantis, I read somewhere that the amenities are going to be severely limited as to what is open.


It also looks like atlantis is pushed to July 7th. Also the protests have the Bahamas possibly pushing the re open date. Maybe Aruba?


----------



## eagle29

alexadeparis said:


> View attachment 16459
> View attachment 16458
> This is phase III’s layout; all of building 43 and 44 except 4415.



Hi, I am considering a Pool villa resale and would like one of the newer units with the hottub and "newer" layout.  Are ALL VG 3 bedroom units FIXED UNIT/FIXED WEEK or would I book within my FLOAT season and just get any unit assigned...How important is it to buy a PARTICULAR UNIT # and WEEK?

Thanks


----------



## carpie99

eagle29 said:


> Hi, I am considering a Pool villa resale and would like one of the newer units with the hottub and "newer" layout.  Are ALL VG 3 bedroom units FIXED UNIT/FIXED WEEK or would I book within my FLOAT season and just get any unit assigned...How important is it to buy a PARTICULAR UNIT # and WEEK?
> 
> Thanks



They are all fixed unit/fixed week ... you can decline the auto booking which would allow you to book a different week in that season between 12-8 months (if they are available).  However you can't tell in the system which unit you would be reserving.


----------



## eagle29

Thanks carpie99!


----------



## DavidnRobin

eagle29 said:


> Hi, I am considering a Pool villa resale and would like one of the newer units with the hottub and "newer" layout. Are ALL VG 3 bedroom units FIXED UNIT/FIXED WEEK or would I book within my FLOAT season and just get any unit assigned...How important is it to buy a PARTICULAR UNIT # and WEEK?
> 
> Thanks



Do not depend on floating your week - treat as a fixed week/fixed villa - the checkin day is also fixed.

It is extremely important to pick a particular villa and week (including checkin day).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle29

Thanks for the advice DavidnRobin!!


----------



## Theiggy

eagle29 said:


> Hi, I am considering a Pool villa resale and would like one of the newer units with the hottub and "newer" layout. Are ALL VG 3 bedroom units FIXED UNIT/FIXED WEEK or would I book within my FLOAT season and just get any unit assigned...How important is it to buy a PARTICULAR UNIT # and WEEK?
> 
> Thanks



Is it an outdoor hot tub? 

Anyone know which unit numbers these are? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B

Virgin Grand Pool Villas
					

Phase I - sleeps 8 Buildings 41 and 42 unit numbers: 4110, 4111, 4112, 4113, 4114, 4115, 4210, 4211, 4212, 4213, 4214, 4215  Phase II - sleeps 8 unit 4415 only All units 2,850 Square Feet



					www.westinstjohnownersinfo.com
				




Unit numbers are posted here.  Scroll down to the Phase III ones.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Theiggy said:


> Is it an outdoor hot tub?
> 
> Anyone know which unit numbers these are?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes to outside hot tub.
B43 and B44 are the layout without moving wall. Although there was an attempt to change B41-B42 villas to a fixed wall between bedrooms - perhaps they were updated after H.Irma.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theiggy

DavidnRobin said:


> Yes to outside hot tub.
> B43 and B44 are the layout without moving wall. Although there was an attempt to change B41-B42 villas to a fixed wall between bedrooms - perhaps they were updated after H.Irma.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think I’ve decided one day I will own one of these 3 br pool units with the hot tub too. The right week/deal would need to come along and I’d probably sell another week to make it possible. Seems like paradise! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpc5473

Post Irma remodel neither added a hot tub nor a permanent wall in building 42.  A couple years ago there was a movement to make the wall permanent.  It never materialized.  I believe it had to do with some owners failing to respond to the vote.


----------



## DavidnRobin

mpc5473 said:


> Post Irma remodel neither added a hot tub nor a permanent wall in building 42. A couple years ago there was a movement to make the wall permanent. It never materialized. I believe it had to do with some owners failing to respond to the vote.



Correct - they actually could not get responses from one/couple of owners.
Thought, H.Irma May have changed that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexadeparis

Theiggy said:


> I think I’ve decided one day I will own one of these 3 br pool units with the hot tub too. The right week/deal would need to come along and I’d probably sell another week to make it possible. Seems like paradise!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That was exactly what I did! Now I spend my birthday there each year.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Theiggy said:


> I think I’ve decided one day I will own one of these 3 br pool units with the hot tub too. The right week/deal would need to come along and I’d probably sell another week to make it possible. Seems like paradise!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I saw a 3Bd Plat+ week on RW for a very low price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theiggy

DavidnRobin said:


> I saw a 3Bd Plat+ week on RW for a very low price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I saw that one! I couldn’t use week 8 bc I’m a teacher but it is a nice chunk of staroptions! Also I don’t believe that unit has the hot tub or sleeping capacity of 10. It still would be a great buy though. 

Do the 3br VGV units have nice views of the water? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gatorfan

First post here so hopefully I don't mess it up. Thank you all for all the great advice as we bought our VGV unit on resale last year. We're 2 weeks away from heading to St. John if everything remains open and we don't bail out. My question relates to the restricted staroptions as I'm within 60 days. Please let me know if I am understanding this right. If I cancel I have 120 days to make a new reservation and the stay tied to that reservation has to take place before 12/31/2021. Is that right? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Theiggy said:


> Do the 3br VGV units have nice views of the water?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



VGV 3Bd pool villas do not have a water view.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

Gatorfan said:


> First post here so hopefully I don't mess it up. Thank you all for all the great advice as we bought our VGV unit on resale last year. We're 2 weeks away from heading to St. John if everything remains open and we don't bail out. My question relates to the restricted staroptions as I'm within 60 days. Please let me know if I am understanding this right. If I cancel I have 120 days to make a new reservation and the stay tied to that reservation has to take place before 12/31/2021. Is that right? Thanks in advance.



Welcome to TUG.

If I understand correctly - that is correct.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gatorfan

DavidnRobin said:


> Welcome to TUG.
> 
> If I understand correctly - that is correct.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, DavidnRobin. I appreciate the welcome and the assist.


----------



## TravelTime

This may have been covered already in this thread but I have not kept up with it. We canceled a trip to Ritz Carlton St Thomas for 7 nights on July 15. I am so bummed we canceled because it looks like USVIs are opening up now. We could have gone after all. But if I would have canceled any later than we did, we would have had all those points go into holding and they would have been hard to use. Now I would like to figure out what I can reschedule for 2020 or 2021 since I still have all these MVC DPs and Star Options. Would anyone be so kind as to share what the travel requirements are for the USVIs? Also, we fly out of SFO on the west coast. What are the flights like to get to STT from SFO? It was complicated pre Covid so I can only imagine how much more effort and expense it will take to get there post Covid.


----------



## Theiggy

DavidnRobin said:


> VGV 3Bd pool villas do not have a water view.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oooh bummer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaRex

TravelTime said:


> Would anyone be so kind as to share what the travel requirements are for the USVIs?



Valid DriveLicense and official birth certificate are good enough but if you want to go to any non US island, you’ll need a passport.  



> Also, we fly out of SFO on the west coast. What are the flights like to get to STT from SFO? It was complicated pre Covid so I can only imagine how much more effort and expense it will take to get there post Covid.



I recommend doing a search on Kayak.com and looking at your options.  Unless you have status with a particular airline, it often makes sense to choose a different airline for your return flight.


----------



## TravelTime

LisaRex said:


> Valid DriveLicense and official birth certificate are good enough but if you want to go to any non US island, you’ll need a passport.
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend doing a search on Kayak.com and looking at your options.  Unless you have status with a particular airline, it often makes sense to choose a different airline for your return flight.



Thank you. What are the Covid requirements to enter and leave the USVI / St Thomas right now? Is there a quarantine or testing required like in Hawaii?


----------



## Gatorfan

TravelTime said:


> Thank you. What are the Covid requirements to enter and leave the USVI / St Thomas right now? Is there a quarantine or testing required like in Hawaii?


Best bet is to follow the USVI Government Health Department. Lots of info at this link: 






						Home | Virgin Islands Department of Health
					






					www.covid19usvi.com
				




They entered the "Open Doors" phase on 6/1. From what I've read and heard from the Governor's press conferences, they would not rule out a roll back to the "Safer at Home" or another earlier phase. 

There are temperature checks and verbal screening at the airport. We have to fly through San Juan and they are supposedly doing the same there and may even have optional rapid testing. 

The USVI have had some new cases after switching to "Open Doors" so hopefully things will not get worse and force a backward status change.


----------



## DavidnRobin

The biggest risk - aside from flying in an enclosed cylinder with other people and lack of health resources in USVI - are the flight logistics. Too many stories of bad experiences- especially when there is any transfer involved (like from SFO/SJC). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ferndale

wow, I missed a lot going on with this forum.  We own a 3 bed pool villa in building 44.  Absolutely love it, and we use the hot tub multiple times a day.  We are avid scuba divers, and snorkelers once we have hit our daily max of compressed air.  I get cold in the ocean, so the hot tub is fantastic.  The upstairs layout is the same for building 43,44, and basically the condo has 3 master suites each with their own bathroom.  Makes trips with other couples or unrelated people upstairs much easier as no shared bathroom. happy to answer any questions about the pool villas for anyone.  Missed our week this year, and our annual drinks and hanging out with DavidnRobin


----------



## DavidnRobin

ferndale said:


> Missed our week this year, and our annual drinks and hanging out with DavidnRobin



We miss you guys as well - hopefully, by June 2021 things will be back to semi-normal. Say ‘Hi!’ to all - and stay safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

Just received this email.  Received my tax bill a week or so ago.


​
​



The Government of the United States Virgin Islands (“USVI”) is mailing out the 2020 property tax bills and has also posted the bills on-line for *“owners of record as of January 1, 2020.”

 Deadline to Pay The 2020 Tax: August 31, 2020*

If you do not receive your bill, you will need to look up your account online to get the Bill Amount. To look up your account, follow these steps:

Go to VI Online Services
Click on “Online Services” at the top right of the page
Under “Searches” click on “Tax Bill Search”
You may search either by Parcel Number, if you know it, or by Last Name
The results will list all years of your account at the bottom of the page. Look for 2020 on the left and click the Account # to the right of the tax year. Next, click Bill # to retrieve Detail. The website indicates a due date of June 30, 2020 and, bills will be considered late if paid after *August 31, 2020*.
Payment of property tax bills issued by the Virgin Islands Government can be made in person at any of the Tax Collector Offices. The Tax Collector’s Office accepts checks, cash, money orders, ATM, debit, and credit cards (Visa and Mastercard only). Credit card payments may be made via e-mail or by mail using the Credit Card Authorization Form found at the Office of Tax Collection website under Forms. The parcel number is required to make payment via credit card.

Mail payments to:
Tax Collector
5049 Kongens Gade #18
St. Thomas, USVI 00802-6487

Be sure to include your parcel number on your check.

Postmark dates will be honored. If you do not receive a tax bill, it may be because the assessor’s office has the incorrect mailing address. You may fill out and submit a _*Request for Change of Address Form*_ found at the Office of the Tax Assessment website and mail it to the office of the Tax Assessor at 5049 Kongens Gade #18, St. Thomas, VI 00802.

*Online Tax Bill Payment (Optional method of payment) Available for 2020*

You will need your *control number and invoice number,*which can be found on the back of your property tax bill, to make payment. You may request a copy of your tax bill through the office of Tax Collection. Follow the instructions below to make a payment:

Go to VI Online Services
Under &quotActivities&quot click on &quotPay Tax Bill&quot
Enter the control number and invoice number highlighted at the bottom
Click on &quotLog in&quot
Click the applicable tax year(s) to add the years to be paid, including any prior year’s unpaid taxes
At the bottom of the page click &quotAdd to Invoice&quot
Scroll to bottom and click &quotPay Invoice&quot
Enter email information for receipt and click &quotContinue&quot
Follow instructions to complete transaction
For questions regarding the assessment, payment of taxes or parcel data, please contact the Office of Tax Assessment at 340-774-2991. For a copy of your tax bill or copy of paid tax bill, please contact the Office of Tax Collection at 340-774-2991 or visit the website Lieutenant Governor.

Sincerely,

Vistana Management, Inc.


----------



## Carolyn

What would you do?....Had 83,000 Star Options showing they expired in 2020 after cancelling a July Vistana reservation. Not ONE, but TWO Vistana Reps told me that was wrong because they were 2018 Star Options and I was a WSJ owner and had 3 years to use them because of the hurricane. I was told they would have to manually move them to a 2021 expiration date since the computer wasn't programmed to do that. I called back today to cancel our Weeks 43 and 44 this year and asked about this again since the Star Options were still showing a 2020 expiration date.  After being on hold for quite a while the Rep came back stated those were from 2017 and they were definitely going to expire at the end of this year......What!! My husband doesn't want to fly this year and wanted to know what my options might be?  Would it help to write a Supervisor? Convert to Bonvoy Points?.....What is the conversion rate? Or maybe book a few hotel nights? Has anyone done this? These are more Star Options than I get for my $2000 plus maintenance fee for our 1 BR at WSJ. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## jabberwocky

If all else fails you could make a reservation for less than 60 days out for that amount and then cancel it. They should then become restricted options with a December 2021 expiry.
Sorry there isn’t much better alternative that I can see as these are unrestricted banked SO so the usual rules would apply.


----------



## Carolyn

jabberwocky said:


> If all else fails you could make a reservation for less than 60 days out for that amount and then cancel it. They should then become restricted options with a December 2021 expiry.
> Sorry there isn’t much better alternative that I can see as these are unrestricted banked SO so the usual rules would apply.


Sounds like a good option at this point. Thanks!
Carolyn


----------



## suzanna945

Just wondering when everyone would feel truly comfortable going back.

Are amenities even open at the resort right now?

We've always been do-it-yourselfers, mostly beach people, and don't hang out a lot at the main pool or eat a lot of meals at the resort, and we've always preferred going during slow season. I'm thinking this might be as good a time as any-considering, but I'm nervous about the tenuous state of the airlines right now: connection/delay/cancellation possibilities.

Any thoughts? Anyone actually staying at the resort right now?

Anyone have trouble getting there or getting back home?


----------



## tomandrobin

I am comfortable going to St John......Its more safe there, then here. 
Resort amenities are mostly open, except the fitness center, sauna, resort activities. 
We like to go May thru November, never been during "peak" season. 
We have a group arriving July 11th. From what I am reading in other forums, getting there and back is fine.....as long as your flight had not been previously canceled.


----------



## bobpark56

We plan to be there for 2 weeks in Oct. Has anyone been to Waterlemon Cay (Leinster Bay) recently? Has it changed. How about Haulover Bay North (my favorite snorkeling spot)? Little Lameshur? Soloman?


----------



## tomandrobin

bobpark56 said:


> We plan to be there for 2 weeks in Oct. Has anyone been to Waterlemon Cay (Leinster Bay) recently? Has it changed. How about Haulover Bay North (my favorite snorkeling spot)? Little Lameshur? Soloman?



We were there over Thanksgiving in 2018, so 1.5 years ago. After the hurricane, everything was changed. But time heals all and I see on other forums that the island is looking good!


----------



## Gatorfan

We just left the resort. Hillside was great although they are tearing up portions of the road pavers on the way up the road and toward buildings 31 & 32 and higher up near 33 & 34. Freecycle is closed due to COVID19. Main resort looked good and check in was fairly easy. It's weird not having the main lobby building anymore. Island and resort were fairly crowded. When we first arrived the parking area near O'Connor's and tennis courts was mostly empty. This morning it was packed. Island in general looks good. Not a lot of shade still on most beaches. All stores and restaurants required masks, spaced out tables and were at reduced capacity, including Snorkles. When out in town there were lots of people not wearing masks or social distancing on the streets. At the pool it was a bit of a mixed bag with some giving more distance than others. Most surprising was the amount of people violating National Park rules at the beaches (amplified music, smoking, standing on corals, etc.).

While we were there the USVI Governor implemented new policies regarding travel including pre-trip testing/testing on arrival from certain states and potential quarantine. Lots of details and policies are very fluid, so check Virgin Islands Government House website before you go to get it all.


----------



## Carolyn

We sold 2 of our 4 WSJ weeks and the new owner has use of the 2020 weeks. Unfortunately I received the tax bills for all 4 weeks. The new owner is not happy about this and wants me to get the names changed on the bills so he can deduct them on his taxes. We had a timeshare closing company I could contact but wanted to know if Vistana can help with this. Could he pay by snail mail and just mark out our names on the bill? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Theiggy

Carolyn said:


> We sold 2 of our 4 WSJ weeks and the new owner has use of the 2020 weeks. Unfortunately I received the tax bills for all 4 weeks. The new owner is not happy about this and wants me to get the names changed on the bills so he can deduct them on his taxes. We had a timeshare closing company I could contact but wanted to know if Vistana can help with this. Could he pay by snail mail and just mark out our names on the bill? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



I’m following bc I am having a similar issue as a buyer of a St. Thomas week. I never received my tax bill and when I search by parcel on the VI site, the previous owners names still show. I contacted my closing agent and she said to contact the VI tax dept. I guess that’s what I’ll do bc I don’t know what to do otherwise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carpie99

There is no reason he couldn't pay the taxes regardless of the name on the bill and file their taxes.  On the slim chance he is audited the paper trail from his closing should be rock solid evidence.


----------



## DavidnRobin

July 2020 

Dear Fellow Virgin Grand Villas Owner: 

As your owner-elected representatives on the Board of Directors, we recently participated in a conference call meeting of the Board. The agenda for this meeting was fairly short, so this is a relatively short report. 

State of resort operations following the COVID-19 shutdown 

During a period this spring of rising numbers of COVID-19 cases nationally, including a few in the U.S. Virgin Islands, the Governor of the U.S. Virgin Islands prohibited new arrivals at hotels and timeshares during parts of April, May, and June. The Governor’s restrictions have partially ended, and the Westin St. John is again accepting guests, with 90% occupancy expected during the July 4 week. 

The resort associates, led by General Manager Eugene Martin, are taking many precautions to prevent an outbreak of the virus at the resort. As of June 22, there have been no instances of virus at the resort, and the precautions in place include:
limitation on the number of people who can ride each ferry, to maintain social distancing
limitation on the number of tables and the number of people at each table, at Snorkels, which is now serving dine-in as well as take-out meals
closing off for use every other machine in the fitness center to promote social distancing
requirement that staff members wear masks in all public buildings and areas of the resort
thorough and enhanced cleaning of every unit after each occupancy, reduced housekeeping during periods of occupancy, and more frequent cleaning of equipment and common areas such as exercise machines and restrooms
closing of some of the grills to maintain social distancing of users
reduced number of lounge chairs at the pool
suspension of certain activities such as spa services and fitness classes
The resort report, prepared by Mr. Martin, shows the precautions being taken at the resort. 

The operational situation at the resort may change from time-to-time in accordance with risk factors associated with the pandemic and directions from the USVI government. 

To stay up-to-date on COVID-19 in the U.S. Virgin Islands, please visit: https://usviupdate.com/coronavirus-disease-2019-covid-19-updates/ 

To stay up to date on the operational status of the resort, please visit: https://hub.vacationclub.com/resort-updates/ 

Remediation project 

Contractors have continued to work to remediate the buildings/units that experienced or were at risk of experiencing microbial damage after the new HVAC equipment was installed. Chilled water pipes are being insulated, attics are being insulated to prevent condensation on the pipes, and temperature and humidity sensors are being installed in the attics. Signs are being posted in all units to remind owners to leave all doors and windows closed and to leave the air conditioning system running at all times. It may be counterintuitive to use electrical energy on air conditioning rather than to allow outside air into the units, but this is essential to keep the humidity at low enough levels to prevent the growth of mold in the units. So once again we add our own request that you not leave patio doors open, as this turns off the air conditioner and lets tropical moisture into the rooms.

Land parcel up the hill from Virgin Grand 

At the March Annual and Board meetings, it was noted that Westin St. John Hotel Company, Inc. (“WSJHC”) was seeking a buyer for a parcel of land above Virgin Grand on which four luxury homes could be built. An issue was raised about road access to those homes, because Virgin Grand has historically been opposed to increased traffic through the Virgin Grand property. WSJHC has informed us that the current land parcel does have easements rights to the road through Virgin Grand but that it is looking for options where access to that property would not be via the existing road. 

Also in March, an owner pointed out that the map showing the property that WSJHC wanted to sell included a few square yards of the access road, at the hairpin turn, to buildings 33 and 34, and that a new owner of property that included those few square yards could cut off access to those buildings. The Management Company assured us that if those square yards were to be included in the property sold, an easement for access to our buildings would be retained.

Developer purchase of unit-weeks that owners no longer desire 

Last September, Marriott Vacations Worldwide (“MVW”) officials informed us that MVW was considering a possible program to purchase some unit-weeks that owners no longer desire. However, the pandemic suspended sales of timeshare properties and of consideration of the plan. MVW hopes to present an update this fall.

Foreclosure process 

At present, when an owner is delinquent in maintenance fee payments, the owner is locked out, the unit-week is liened, and the owner is subject to foreclosure litigation. The Association refers the matter to an attorney who handles the litigation. When the unit-week has been foreclosed upon, it becomes Association-owned inventory and we annually offer it to MVW. If MVW declines to purchase it in bulk, we then offer it to current owners at extremely low prices. 

In September, we proposed to MVW that, instead, we should assign our foreclosure rights to MVW, which would bring the foreclosure actions at its expense and would own the unit-weeks when the foreclosures were completed. MVW has now rejected that proposal but indicated that it was considering a proposal of its own and might suggest it to us at a future meeting. 

Owner access to Board of Directors meetings 

Board of Directors meetings are open to owners to observe, but only if they are present in person at the meeting. In March, in the interest of transparency, we moved that a recording of the March meeting be made available to all owners so that those not personally in attendance could hear what was discussed. This proposal was unanimously approved, but management reports that the quality of the recording of the meeting was too poor for it to be distributed. Since the June meeting was virtual, there were no quality issues, and we again proposed that a recording be made available. This recording is available for your listening purposes.

Larry Pelletier 
larrypelletierx@gmail.com
Philip G. Schrag
phil.schrag@gmail.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY

Any insight on that phase I’m booking or how to tell would be great. I may be booking a 2 bedroom In August either week 33 or 34  The unit is 95,700 SO for the two bedroom so according to the chart it could be any phase in a “2 bedroom”. If I book week 33 i know based on the SO it’s Virgin Grand. If I book week 34 for the same SO it could be anything it feels like.

How can I difference between the townhouse and the premier? Is it luck of the draw? How do I tell when I book? Which is better? Also, the 25 bucks a night I assume is a timeshare tax on the island? Ah the good ole U.S. of A. 

Is there a super market on the island?


----------



## keepgoing

CPNY said:


> Any insight on that phase I’m booking or how to tell would be great. I may be booking a 2 bedroom In August either week 33 or 34  The unit is 95,700 SO for the two bedroom so according to the chart it could be any phase in a “2 bedroom”. If I book week 33 i know based on the SO it’s Virgin Grand. If I book week 34 for the same SO it could be anything it feels like.
> 
> How can I difference between the townhouse and the premier? Is it luck of the draw? How do I tell when I book? Which is better? Also, the 25 bucks a night I assume is a timeshare tax on the island? Ah the good ole U.S. of A.
> 
> Is there a super market on the island?



@CPNY, you already get the bulk of the trick to id phases by SO.  I also use the MAX occupancy to distinguish a 2 bdrm to a 2 bdrm loft as well which they consume the same amount of SO.  Other than these two parameters, I have no way of telling.    When in such situation that multiple phase fit in the SO and Max OCC value, I called in the resort after making the reservation and request to put in a specific phase.  Their standard response is they can't guarantee the request will be filled.  It did get honored that one time I had requested it.  So I am not sure the odd of that.

You are correct that $25 per day is the tax. 

There is a supermarket walkable from the resort called Star Fish Market.   Quite expensive but good to have it (and very well stocked) just in case.    Many people usually stock up in St Thomas before driving (and hop on a car barge) over to St John.


----------



## CPNY

keepgoing said:


> @CPNY, you already get the bulk of the trick to id phases by SO.  I also use the MAX occupancy to distinguish a 2 bdrm to a 2 bdrm loft as well which they consume the same amount of SO.  Other than these two parameters, I have no way of telling.    When in such situation that multiple phase fit in the SO and Max OCC value, I called in the resort after making the reservation and request to put in a specific phase.  Their standard response is they can't guarantee the request will be filled.  It did get honored that one time I had requested it.  So I am not sure the odd of that.
> 
> You are correct that $25 per day is the tax.
> 
> There is a supermarket walkable from the resort called Star Fish Market.   Quite expensive but good to have it (and very well stocked) just in case.    Many people usually stock up in St Thomas before driving (and hop on a car barge) over to St John.


Thank you! Any phases better than others? Do all have W/D? I didn’t see them on some of the floor plans in a few phases. That’s a deal breaker.
This would be my first St. John trip so I’m hoping it works out. Nothing much to do there right? It’s kind of remote? Friends want Cancun but Mexico in pandemic isn’t ideal for me.  I’m thinking take the advantage of not missing out on nightlife since most things everywhere are shut down. Take the opportunity to unplug. 

car barge..... That brings me to my next question, so rent a car at the airport?


----------



## keepgoing

@CPNY ,  I have tried all three phases except the Sunset bay which is kind of beach front.  All phases has W/D in unit.   I just looked at the Sunset bay amenities list and floor plan and they do have W/D in unit.  So I believe you are good to go in any phase in terms of W/D.    The best villa I think is the Virgin Grand three bedroom pool villa (125000 SO in summer).  It is not close to the beach of the resort, but you have your own private courtyard and dipping pool (quite big), this is very helpful especially in this time when you need social distancing.  These unit shows up more often now because of the pandemic.   The next choice I like is the 2 bdrm Loft unit (Bay Vista) which is huge.  If you want to be close to the beach, then the New sunset bay, but they are kind of small.  Overall, Virgin Grand is the phase you have your car parked close by.  Other phases use a common parking lot which is quite a distance from our villa, and you can ask the golf cart (buggee) to drive you to your car.  So If you mostly want to venture out, Virgin Grand (3 bdrm even better) is better choice.   If you plan to stay in the resort and use its beach and common pool, Sunset Bay is the closest, then Coral Vista, then Bay Vista.
St John is the least of nightlife compare to other Vistana resorts.  It is remote and just beautiful calm beaches, very rustic.  Beaches (many of them) are small and never crowded.   Many beaches don't have facilities like bathrooms or food stand, etc, but they are the best for privacy and felt like a private beach for myself.  Most of the beaches are just step away from parking.  Only two or three require a little bit of hike after parking.
There are many car rentals including AVIS (cheapest booking thru costco) and other very good local rental agencies where you just pick them up at the airport.  Just don't use Hertz since they do not allow you to take car over to St John.  Car Barge is about $50 roundtrip or $30 one way.
If you only plan to use a car one day or two and stay in the resort most of the time, you can choose to rent a car the day you need at the Westin Resorts.  Then you need to use the Westin Ferry service for roundtrip transportation to the resort (~$130 per person, never use them before, so price may have changed).


----------



## CPNY

keepgoing said:


> @CPNY ,  I have tried all three phases except the Sunset bay which is kind of beach front.  All phases has W/D in unit.   I just looked at the Sunset bay amenities list and floor plan and they do have W/D in unit.  So I believe you are good to go in any phase in terms of W/D.    The best villa I think is the Virgin Grand three bedroom pool villa (125000 SO in summer).  It is not close to the beach of the resort, but you have your own private courtyard and dipping pool (quite big), this is very helpful especially in this time when you need social distancing.  These unit shows up more often now because of the pandemic.   The next choice I like is the 2 bdrm Loft unit (Bay Vista) which is huge.  If you want to be close to the beach, then the New sunset bay, but they are kind of small.  Overall, Virgin Grand is the phase you have your car parked close by.  Other phases use a common parking lot which is quite a distance from our villa, and you can ask the golf cart (buggee) to drive you to your car.  So If you mostly want to venture out, Virgin Grand (3 bdrm even better) is better choice.   If you plan to stay in the resort and use its beach and common pool, Sunset Bay is the closest, then Coral Vista, then Bay Vista.
> St John is the least of nightlife compare to other Vistana resorts.  It is remote and just beautiful calm beaches, very rustic.  Beaches (many of them) are small and never crowded.   Many beaches don't have facilities like bathrooms or food stand, etc, but they are the best for privacy and felt like a private beach for myself.  Most of the beaches are just step away from parking.  Only two or three require a little bit of hike after parking.
> There are many car rentals including AVIS (cheapest booking thru costco) and other very good local rental agencies where you just pick them up at the airport.  Just don't use Hertz since they do not allow you to take car over to St John.  Car Barge is about $50 roundtrip or $30 one way.
> If you only plan to use a car one day or two and stay in the resort most of the time, you can choose to rent a car the day you need at the Westin Resorts.  Then you need to use the Westin Ferry service for roundtrip transportation to the resort (~$130 per person, never use them before, so price may have changed).


Awesome, this helps so much. I hear the beach at the Westin isn’t the greatest on the island so I’ll probably spent one or two days there. It would be great to go remote, pack a lunch and drinks in a cooler and explore different beaches and snorkel. Having the car close to the room is ideal so Virgin grand may the the best. I think that’s the one in week 33 for 95,700. Thanks for your help, I’ll look into Avis at Costco.


----------



## SandyPGravel

CPNY said:


> Awesome, this helps so much. I hear the beach at the Westin isn’t the greatest on the island so I’ll probably spent one or two days there. It would be great to go remote, pack a lunch and drinks in a cooler and explore different beaches and snorkel. Having the car close to the room is ideal so Virgin grand may the the best. I think that’s the one in week 33 for 95,700. Thanks for your help, I’ll look into Avis at Costco.



We rent through Amalie on STT.  You will be greeted at the airport and taken to your vehicle.  You will then load up, leave the airport and drive to the car ferry. If you have more than two people travelling you will save money by taking the car ferry.  $35 each way for the car ferry.  Taxi will be $20/person to the passenger ferry plus $8/person for the ferry plus a charge for each bag on the ferry, plus the cost of a taxi from the dock in St. John to the Westin.    The other advantage of renting on St. Thomas is you can stop at Cost u less or k mart or Walgreens on St Thomas to pick up supplies.  We went to Cost U less for the first time this year and I was impressed.  (Looks like a Costco, but isn't.)  Another advanatage of Amalie is they do not charge if you get sand in their vehicle.   You return the vehicle to the airport just like when you received it.  Easy-peasy.  You will need to know if your flight arrives so you can catch the last car ferry to St John.  I think the last car ferry is at 6 pm-ish.  You will be required to back onto the ferry, but the people loading the ferry will guide you through if you need help.  We have been very happy since we started renting from Amalie, even with a delay last year because of a shortage of car ferry space due to a horse race on Tortolla.

In almost 10 years, I have never set foot in the water at the Westin beach.  WAY too many awesome beaches on the rest of the island to consider.  We have used the paddle boards and kayaks at the beach, but you must stay in the bay and there are a lot of vessels to navigate around.

If your reservation says 6 people in a two bedroom you will be in the Virgin Grand section.
Look for a book called *St. John Off The Beaten Track: Gerald Singer *if you are looking for some information to guide your plans for exploring the island.  I have several copies of this book and share it with the guests we bring along so they can choose what they would like to see.

Enjoy your stay!!


----------



## CPNY

SandyPGravel said:


> We rent through Amalie on STT.  You will be greeted at the airport and taken to your vehicle.  You will then load up, leave the airport and drive to the car ferry. If you have more than two people travelling you will save money by taking the car ferry.  $35 each way for the car ferry.  Taxi will be $20/person to the passenger ferry plus $8/person for the ferry plus a charge for each bag on the ferry, plus the cost of a taxi from the dock in St. John to the Westin.    The other advantage of renting on St. Thomas is you can stop at Cost u less or k mart or Walgreens on St Thomas to pick up supplies.  We went to Cost U less for the first time this year and I was impressed.  (Looks like a Costco, but isn't.)  Another advanatage of Amalie is they do not charge if you get sand in their vehicle.   You return the vehicle to the airport just like when you received it.  Easy-peasy.  You will need to know if your flight arrives so you can catch the last car ferry to St John.  I think the last car ferry is at 6 pm-ish.  You will be required to back onto the ferry, but the people loading the ferry will guide you through if you need help.  We have been very happy since we started renting from Amalie, even with a delay last year because of a shortage of car ferry space due to a horse race on Tortolla.
> 
> In almost 10 years, I have never set foot in the water at the Westin beach.  WAY too many awesome beaches on the rest of the island to consider.  We have used the paddle boards and kayaks at the beach, but you must stay in the bay and there are a lot of vessels to navigate around.
> 
> If your reservation says 6 people in a two bedroom you will be in the Virgin Grand section.
> Look for a book called *St. John Off The Beaten Track: Gerald Singer *if you are looking for some information to guide your plans for exploring the island.  I have several copies of this book and share it with the guests we bring along so they can choose what they would like to see.
> 
> Enjoy your stay!!


This is great thank you! The bay vista is available so I may book it and go. How long does it take to get from the airport to the hotel, Average time?


----------



## keepgoing

@CPNY The trip from Airport to hotel via car barge (~40mins boat ride) in your rental car should take an hour and a half to two hours, providing you did not miss the car barge.  Check the ship schedule for your day of arrival, they usually have one every two hours.


----------



## CPNY

keepgoing said:


> @CPNY The trip from Airport to hotel via car barge (~40mins boat ride) in your rental car should take an hour and a half to two hours, providing you did not miss the car barge.  Check the ship schedule for your day of arrival, they usually have one every two hours.


Perfect. I will check the schedule. I’m still torn. I’ve never been so confused as to planning a trip ever. Thanks COVID!


----------



## bobpark56

Renting a vehicle from Amalie on St Thomas works for some. We prefer to rent on St J, as (a) we don't need to rent until day 2 or 3 and we can turn the car in a day before we leave...saving mucho $, and (b) renting from an in-town business usually gets us a place to park (Courtesy Car Rentals, for example), which often solves a significant problem when going to town to dine. Then there is the fact that Courtesy gives a 6% discount for paying in cash...if you ask. They also provide shuttle service when picking up and returning your vehicle. Oh...and they offer a 10% discount for off-season rentals, like in Oct.


----------



## CPNY

keepgoing said:


> @CPNY ,  I have tried all three phases except the Sunset bay which is kind of beach front.  All phases has W/D in unit.   I just looked at the Sunset bay amenities list and floor plan and they do have W/D in unit.  So I believe you are good to go in any phase in terms of W/D.    The best villa I think is the Virgin Grand three bedroom pool villa (125000 SO in summer).  It is not close to the beach of the resort, but you have your own private courtyard and dipping pool (quite big), this is very helpful especially in this time when you need social distancing.  These unit shows up more often now because of the pandemic.   The next choice I like is the 2 bdrm Loft unit (Bay Vista) which is huge.  If you want to be close to the beach, then the New sunset bay, but they are kind of small.  Overall, Virgin Grand is the phase you have your car parked close by.  Other phases use a common parking lot which is quite a distance from our villa, and you can ask the golf cart (buggee) to drive you to your car.  So If you mostly want to venture out, Virgin Grand (3 bdrm even better) is better choice.   If you plan to stay in the resort and use its beach and common pool, Sunset Bay is the closest, then Coral Vista, then Bay Vista.
> St John is the least of nightlife compare to other Vistana resorts.  It is remote and just beautiful calm beaches, very rustic.  Beaches (many of them) are small and never crowded.   Many beaches don't have facilities like bathrooms or food stand, etc, but they are the best for privacy and felt like a private beach for myself.  Most of the beaches are just step away from parking.  Only two or three require a little bit of hike after parking.
> There are many car rentals including AVIS (cheapest booking thru costco) and other very good local rental agencies where you just pick them up at the airport.  Just don't use Hertz since they do not allow you to take car over to St John.  Car Barge is about $50 roundtrip or $30 one way.
> If you only plan to use a car one day or two and stay in the resort most of the time, you can choose to rent a car the day you need at the Westin Resorts.  Then you need to use the Westin Ferry service for roundtrip transportation to the resort (~$130 per person, never use them before, so price may have changed).


Going with the Bay Vista, it seems closer than the Virgin Grand for the day or two I want to stay at the resort. I’m sure at the end of August things will be slow there so maybe I can request a change of something with a view if need be. Just hope i can still travel there by end of August.


----------



## tomandrobin

bobpark56 said:


> Renting a vehicle from Amalie on St Thomas works for some. We prefer to rent on St J, as (a) we don't need to rent until day 2 or 3 and we can turn the car in a day before we leave...saving mucho $, and (b) renting from an in-town business usually gets us a place to park (Courtesy Car Rentals, for example), which often solves a significant problem when going to town to dine. Then there is the fact that Courtesy gives a 6% discount for paying in cash...if you ask. They also provide shuttle service when picking up and returning your vehicle. Oh...and they offer a 10% discount for off-season rentals, like in Oct.



We have been visiting St John since 2003. We have rented every which I think you can while visiting. It really boils down to how long you will be there, how much time you spend at the resort, if you visit St Thomas on a day trip, if you eat in or dine out for your meals, etc. This past trip we used the Westin Ferry and rented a safari truck from Sunshine. We had a large group and the truck holds a lot of people and a lot of stuff. Getting free parking in town was a big plus. They delivered and picked up the truck at the Westin, which also was a plus.  We have done trips with no rentals and just used the taxis to get around town and to the beaches.....but only cost effective with a 2 people and multiple resort days.


----------



## tomandrobin

CPNY said:


> Going with the Bay Vista, it seems closer than the Virgin Grand for the day or two I want to stay at the resort. I’m sure at the end of August things will be slow there so maybe I can request a change of something with a view if need be. Just hope i can still travel there by end of August.



We just got back Saturday night after spending two weeks at the resort. The last week we left, we were told the resort occupancy was 30% with many people canceling because of the new testing requirements by USVI government. We stayed in the Bay Vista section.


----------



## CPNY

tomandrobin said:


> We just got back Saturday night after spending two weeks at the resort. The last week we left, we were told the resort occupancy was 30% with many people canceling because of the new testing requirements by USVI government. We stayed in the Bay Vista section.


I actually requested coral vista. How was bay vista? I see the new requirements are no test if you come from a state with a less than 10% positive rate in testing.


----------



## tomandrobin

CPNY said:


> I actually requested coral vista. How was bay vista? I see the new requirements are no test if you come from a state with a less than 10% positive rate in testing.



I like Bay Vista. We have a unit in building 26 and 27, third floor.....nice views. We normally will have three pool days during our two week stay. For the first time in 17 years, we had a child with us, our 6 year old grandson. It was nice to be close to the resort amenities with him. The test requirement did not apply to us or our friends, except two who came in from South Carolina.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Hate Tapatalk- keep missing discussions on VSE TUG.
TnR - color me jealous.
CPNY - TnR’s advice is right on.

Leave only footprints.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobpark56

keepgoing said:


> @CPNY, you already get the bulk of the trick to id phases by SO.  I also use the MAX occupancy to distinguish a 2 bdrm to a 2 bdrm loft as well which they consume the same amount of SO.  Other than these two parameters, I have no way of telling.    When in such situation that multiple phase fit in the SO and Max OCC value, I called in the resort after making the reservation and request to put in a specific phase.  Their standard response is they can't guarantee the request will be filled.  It did get honored that one time I had requested it.  So I am not sure the odd of that.
> 
> You are correct that $25 per day is the tax.
> 
> There is a supermarket walkable from the resort called Star Fish Market.   Quite expensive but good to have it (and very well stocked) just in case.    Many people usually stock up in St Thomas before driving (and hop on a car barge) over to St John.


Do you really walk all the way to the Star Fish Market? I walk to the closer market. It may be a bit smaller, but the prices have been less high.


----------



## bobpark56

SandyPGravel said:


> We rent through Amalie on STT.  You will be greeted at the airport and taken to your vehicle.  You will then load up, leave the airport and drive to the car ferry. If you have more than two people travelling you will save money by taking the car ferry.  $35 each way for the car ferry.  Taxi will be $20/person to the passenger ferry plus $8/person for the ferry plus a charge for each bag on the ferry, plus the cost of a taxi from the dock in St. John to the Westin.    The other advantage of renting on St. Thomas is you can stop at Cost u less or k mart or Walgreens on St Thomas to pick up supplies.  We went to Cost U less for the first time this year and I was impressed.  (Looks like a Costco, but isn't.)  Another advanatage of Amalie is they do not charge if you get sand in their vehicle.   You return the vehicle to the airport just like when you received it.  Easy-peasy.  You will need to know if your flight arrives so you can catch the last car ferry to St John.  I think the last car ferry is at 6 pm-ish.  You will be required to back onto the ferry, but the people loading the ferry will guide you through if you need help.  We have been very happy since we started renting from Amalie, even with a delay last year because of a shortage of car ferry space due to a horse race on Tortolla.
> 
> In almost 10 years, I have never set foot in the water at the Westin beach.  WAY too many awesome beaches on the rest of the island to consider.  We have used the paddle boards and kayaks at the beach, but you must stay in the bay and there are a lot of vessels to navigate around.
> 
> If your reservation says 6 people in a two bedroom you will be in the Virgin Grand section.
> Look for a book called *St. John Off The Beaten Track: Gerald Singer *if you are looking for some information to guide your plans for exploring the island.  I have several copies of this book and share it with the guests we bring along so they can choose what they would like to see.
> 
> Enjoy your stay!!


That is useful advice, but there are alternatives that are cheaper and provide free parking in town, where parking can be hard or impossible to find. If you rent on St John, you usually get free parking in their lot. You can also cut at least the first and last day off your rental, saving significant $. If you are renting in low season (Sept - Nov, for example), you can get a 10% discount (see Courtesy Car Rentals for one). And at least one company (Courtesy) will give you a 6% discount for paying in cash if you ask. Most rentals on St John will either pick you up and return you to the resort or deliver the car to you there. So pay your money and take your choice. Amalie is neat, but more expensive, and you do have to meet the car ferry schedules, so less flexibility there. And you don't get in-town parking. Ask the poster above if discounts are available...or look it up Amalie's web page.


----------



## keepgoing

bobpark56 said:


> Do you really walk all the way to the Star Fish Market? I walk to the closer market. It may be a bit smaller, but the prices have been less high.


I did it once two years ago.  I was not planned to but the item I needed was not available in the closer market (St John Market).  Debated whether to go back to Westin to hop on the car to drive to Star Fish Market or just continue walking towards it.  Decided to walk.  Quite a few locals walking on the roadway as well.  St John usually have no sidewalk so people walks on the side of roadway and drivers are used to keeping a distance from pedestrian.   Everyone drives slow anyway <25mpg.  But I would only do it on a cloudy day and for small and light items.


----------



## CPNY

tomandrobin said:


> I like Bay Vista. We have a unit in building 26 and 27, third floor.....nice views. We normally will have three pool days during our two week stay. For the first time in 17 years, we had a child with us, our 6 year old grandson. It was nice to be close to the resort amenities with him. The test requirement did not apply to us or our friends, except two who came in from South Carolina.


Random question, my friend broke her foot. Do the buildings have elevators? I’d prefer a high floor but only if there are lifts, since Gimpy can’t walk lol.


----------



## CPNY

tomandrobin said:


> We have been visiting St John since 2003. We have rented every which I think you can while visiting. It really boils down to how long you will be there, how much time you spend at the resort, if you visit St Thomas on a day trip, if you eat in or dine out for your meals, etc. This past trip we used the Westin Ferry and rented a safari truck from Sunshine. We had a large group and the truck holds a lot of people and a lot of stuff. Getting free parking in town was a big plus. They delivered and picked up the truck at the Westin, which also was a plus.  We have done trips with no rentals and just used the taxis to get around town and to the beaches.....but only cost effective with a 2 people and multiple resort days.


I’d rent with sunshine for the parking in town. I bring a lot of stuff but it really comes down to going to cost u less or Walgreens in STT on the way to the car ferry. Are there places to shop on SJ that are similar? I’m bringing coolers, that tent you recommended and a beach blanket to keep sand fleas away (hope that works). If I can find a place on SJ for beach chairs to bring to the beaches and a market to buy breakfast and lunch foods to make in the room that’s all I really need. I may cook in the room one or two nights. Of course, alcohol is needed. If it’s not imperative to get to cost u less then I guess renting on SJ May work also.


----------



## SandyPGravel

CPNY said:


> Random question, my friend broke her foot. Do the buildings have elevators? I’d prefer a high floor but only if there are lifts, since Gimpy can’t walk lol.


Bay vista has elevators. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

SandyPGravel said:


> Bay vista has elevators.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Coral vista does, too

Sunset bay two stories no elevator 
Virgin Grand 2/3 stories no elevators. 2 BRs have stairs in most units to get to bedrooms.


----------



## Theiggy

Ok I took the plunge on a WSJ pool villa! It was a smokin deal! Hope it transfers fast.

Anyone have recent pics of 4413? I believe it has the hot tub yay! Was it one of the villas with the mold? 

Hoping maintenance doesn’t go up too much next year! 

If I want to use the fixed week next year what is the timeframe to confirm? 12- 8 months? I don’t want to miss it. Going to see if seller will confirm reservation for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

Theiggy said:


> Ok I took the plunge on a WSJ pool villa! It was a smokin deal! Hope it transfers fast.
> 
> Anyone have recent pics of 4413? I believe it has the hot tub yay! Was it one of the villas with the mold?
> 
> Hoping maintenance doesn’t go up too much next year!
> 
> If I want to use the fixed week next year what is the timeframe to confirm? 12- 8 months? I don’t want to miss it. Going to see if seller will confirm reservation for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!  What week? Dave will answer but reserve by 10 months?  And yes, your seller should definitely confirm for you now.  You can always float it later.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Congrats!
For WSJ-VGV weeks. They are fixed - including checkin day (important!).
Reserve prior to 10 months out.
Don’t depend on 8-10 month Owner Float period. It can be done, but not that easy in many cases.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theiggy

Thank you @GrayFal yes I don’t want to float it. I want to try out my new pool villa! It’s week 32. Anyone else there at that time? 

And thank you @DavidnRobin 
I emailed asking seller to confirm now. 

Edited to add- it’s a Sunday check-in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

Theiggy said:


> Thank you @GrayFal yes I don’t want to float it. I want to try out my new pool villa! It’s week 32. Anyone else there at that time?
> 
> And thank you @DavidnRobin
> I emailed asking seller to confirm now.
> 
> Edited to add- it’s a Sunday check-in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You may be able to move your week back to the low part of low season (Sept-Oct) at 8-10 months out.

You may want to start looking for an adjacent week (same unit) as 2 weeks on STJ is far superior to just 1 week - especially not having to move. We own weeks 23-24 in same villa.

I know someone that owns 4410 - it has a hot-tub, so 4413 probably does as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theiggy

DavidnRobin said:


> You may be able to move your week back to the low part of low season (Sept-Oct) at 8-10 months out.
> 
> You may want to start looking for an adjacent week (same unit) as 2 weeks on STJ is far superior to just 1 week - especially not having to move. We own weeks 23-24 in same villa.
> 
> I know someone that owns 4410 - it has a hot-tub, so 4413 probably does as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You are a bad influence!!! No more timeshare weeks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY

USVI added to the quarantine list. Unreal....... I’m over this virus. I guess NY is so safe I don’t need my mask anymore.


----------



## SandyPGravel

CPNY said:


> USVI added to the quarantine list. Unreal....... I’m over this virus. I guess NY is so safe I don’t need my mask anymore.


I saw someone post on FB last night they are currently on St. John and now must quarantine when they go home on Sunday.  My employer would not be happy if it was me.


----------



## Theiggy

SandyPGravel said:


> I saw someone post on FB last night they are currently on St. John and now must quarantine when they go home on Sunday. My employer would not be happy if it was me.



This is happening to my cousin. He’s in STT now using my Frenchman’s Cove week. He just found out about the quarantine and he is supposed to return to work when he gets back but now can’t. It’s a bummer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY

Theiggy said:


> This is happening to my cousin. He’s in STT now using my Frenchman’s Cove week. He just found out about the quarantine and he is supposed to return to work when he gets back but now can’t. It’s a bummer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s unreal I’m so PO’d


----------



## Theiggy

CPNY said:


> It’s unreal I’m so pissed



It’s just not really a good time to travel right now. It does suck. Are you still going to go? I’m wondering if my cousin will be allowed to wfh. Using 2 more weeks of vacation time does not appeal to him at all... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY

Theiggy said:


> It’s just not really a good time to travel right now. It does suck. Are you still going to go? I’m wondering if my cousin will be allowed to wfh. Using 2 more weeks of vacation time does not appeal to him at all...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Idk what to do. Part of me wants to go since I have TCell immunity (in my own mind).


----------



## GrayFal

We are scheduled for one week Marriott and two weeks Westin in October. 
Since we are retired quarantining is not a problem.  

Just keep in mind the quarantine list changes almost daily.  So no way to know what will be on it when you travel.


----------



## Theiggy

GrayFal said:


> We are scheduled for one week Marriott and two weeks Westin in October.
> Since we are retired quarantining is not a problem.
> 
> Just keep in mind the quarantine list changes almost daily. So no way to know what will be on it when you travel.



How can you leave during fall on LI? It’s my favorite time of the year (2nd only to summer of course). Farm stands, pumpkin picking, and outdoor festivals. 

Okay the USVI are pretty nice too... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY

GrayFal said:


> We are scheduled for one week Marriott and two weeks Westin in October.
> Since we are retired quarantining is not a problem.
> 
> Just keep in mind the quarantine list changes almost daily.  So no way to know what will be on it when you travel.


True but I would think it’s at least 10 days since that’s what they are using.


----------



## SandyPGravel

Theiggy said:


> This is happening to my cousin. He’s in STT now using my Frenchman’s Cove week. He just found out about the quarantine and he is supposed to return to work when he gets back but now can’t. It’s a bummer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe your cousin's employer has a policy similar to my employer...

Our policy (around March/April) if you traveled somewhere and after you were there travel restrictions were enacted it wouldn't count against you.  But if you traveled somewhere knowing that travel restrictions existed it would count against you upon return. i.e. you would have to have PTO to cover the additional time.   I'm not sure if my employer has changed their policy.


----------



## Theiggy

SandyPGravel said:


> Maybe your cousin's employer has a policy similar to my employer...
> 
> Our policy (around March/April) if you traveled somewhere and after you were there travel restrictions were enacted it wouldn't count against you. But if you traveled somewhere knowing that travel restrictions existed it would count against you upon return. i.e. you would have to have PTO to cover the additional time. I'm not sure if my employer has changed their policy.



I doubt it based on where he works but I’m wondering if he can take a test instead of quarantine. Not sure what the rules are on that. I’m guessing he will be finding out all this info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

Theiggy said:


> How can you leave during fall on LI? It’s my favorite time of the year (2nd only to summer of course). Farm stands, pumpkin picking, and outdoor festivals.
> 
> Okay the USVI are pretty nice too...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We normally go late October/November because yes, it is beautiful on Long Island. 

This year I booked earlier because we were going on a 33 day Panama Cznzl and South America cruise leaving Fort Lauderdale 10/31


----------



## DavidnRobin

Latest Covid numbers from USVI







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

Covid-19 Update August 13: back to phase orange "stay at home" - St. John Info -USVI Island &Travel Information
					

Big news from today’s press conference. Governor Bryan “Recent infiltration of virus creates a big risk. While the current outbreak is in STT/STJ district it affects the whole territory. We have already used STX resources to help with the STT... Continue Reading →



					www.stjohn-info.com
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

sad news


----------



## tammymacb

I need some help regarding possibly buying a second week. I currently own week 29 in Hillside 3419. For at least the last two years, I've gone early (this year, I went down a week early and got week 28 too). Both years, my villa (3419) was vacant during week 28 and I was allowed to check in and not have to move. I've been doing some searching to see who owns week 28 and haven't had luck yet. I also looked through some resale sites (since they don't appear to be using it). I'm starting to think that maybe Westin owns the week? Anyway, my hope was that Westin may do a buy back sale and have my week there ( I realize that probably won't happen). How do I find out when that sale is? Also, if anyone else has any info on week 28 - 3419. please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Eric B

Looks like it's owned by Theodore Borromeo with a deed (# 2015000393) recorded January 21, 2015 based on a sale December 29, 2014.  You can look up USVI deeds at the following website:



			USVI
		


You may have to log in as guest, then the best way is to select Condo/Estate and fill in the unit number / week to see the latest info.


----------



## Eric B

Also, @tammymacb, there is a VGV owners' posting site that is accessible through the Vistana web site by selecting governing documents under owners association, the selecting the owners association information link; it's the last link in that category.  You have to register with that site.  There are a few units listed for sale there, but not the one you were interested in.  There's a looking to buy section as well where you could post your interest in that particular week.  I'm not sure how much traffic that site gets; I've only recently purchased there and found it while exploring the Vistana site.


----------



## CPNY

I’m beside myself another trip cancelled. Unreal


----------



## tammymacb

Eric B said:


> Also, @tammymacb, there is a VGV owners' posting site that is accessible through the Vistana web site by selecting governing documents under owners association, the selecting the owners association information link; it's the last link in that category.  You have to register with that site.  There are a few units listed for sale there, but not the one you were interested in.  There's a looking to buy section as well where you could post your interest in that particular week.  I'm not sure how much traffic that site gets; I've only recently purchased there and found it while exploring the Vistana site.


Thank you! I was hoping Westin might have it and sell it as the owner doesn't seem to be using it. Back to the drawing board, I guess.


----------



## Helios

I was able to go last week.  The resort was looking good at about 60% occupancy.


----------



## CPNY

Helios said:


> I was able to go last week.  The resort was looking good at about 60% occupancy.


Well it will be a lot less now


----------



## Helios

It certainly will.  I will say the towel hut people were enforcing the mask policy very closely.  Snorkels was too when placing an order.  Other than that people in the pool were behaving like COVID was not a thing.


----------



## CPNY

Helios said:


> It certainly will.  I will say the towel hut people were enforcing the mask policy very closely.  Snorkels was too when placing an order.  Other than that people in the pool were behaving like COVID was not a thing.


Considering the locals are seeing huge increases in cases and the Gov Just rolled back to extreme quarantine measures Beginning next week, USVI will be hurting for quite a bit. Very sad, especially when the lines were blurred and the quarantine became about eradicating the virus. The world should just shut down for two years, that should do the trick. The virus will be gone but the after effects will be far worse.


----------



## carpie99

tammymacb said:


> Thank you! I was hoping Westin might have it and sell it as the owner doesn't seem to be using it. Back to the drawing board, I guess.



It would be nice to be in the same unit back to back ... the last time we had two consecutive weeks in different units the Westin moved all of our bags from our first unit to the second unit plus all of our food from the fridge to the new fridge while we left for the beach for the day.

That search tool on deeds is great!


----------



## Eric B

carpie99 said:


> ....
> 
> That search tool on deeds is great!



I've got to give credit where it's due; I found that search tool reading through the WSJ Owners site put together by @alexadeparis.  The URL there gets a 404 error from the USVI government web site no doubt due to a change at that site, but got me close enough to find it.


----------



## Helios

Last week they were taking temperatures and allowing the States with low numbers to enter without issues.  Not sure what they were doing with high number states.

Hopefully they reopen soon.


----------



## alexadeparis

Eric B said:


> I've got to give credit where it's due; I found that search tool reading through the WSJ Owners site put together by @alexadeparis.  The URL there gets a 404 error from the USVI government web site no doubt due to a change at that site, but got me close enough to find it.


Hi Eric - thanks for the new link, I have updated it for us all! And also updated the tax bill website because they apparently changed that too.


----------



## captainDan

i lost my paper tax bill and want to pay online but the site is asking for a “control number” in order to pay the bill. Is there somewhere else to get the control number ?

dan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

captainDan said:


> i lost my paper tax bill and want to pay online but the site is asking for a “control number” in order to pay the bill. Is there somewhere else to get the control number ?
> 
> dan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



From previous bill?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theiggy

captainDan said:


> i lost my paper tax bill and want to pay online but the site is asking for a “control number” in order to pay the bill. Is there somewhere else to get the control number ?
> 
> dan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The control number is the same each year. If you don’t have an old bill try emailing them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

States and territories with the highest rates of COVID infections per 100,000 people over the last week. 

The Virgin Islands is at number one. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

Current numbers.
Familiar pattern.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NNerland

TOPIC - BE VERY WORRIED ABOUT COMMITTING TO WESTIN ST JOHN RESERVATIONS -- KNOW YOUR RISKS AND THE LIMITATIONS PRESENTED THAT MAY BE OUT OF YOUR CONTROL

quite a bit at Westin St John.  I have reservations in January and some in February, hoping to rent (made before COVID blew up).    I called today to be sure I knew all my options, as I was reassured this week the airlines are being very fair with no change fees (so my reservation on the books since Feb can be cancelled with NO CHANGE FEE).   Upon speaking with the rep, I learned they are being really unfair.
If you cancel inside of 60 days, which is a long lead time in these COVID times and EVEN IF THEY CLOSE THE RESORT (as they have done with State at Home Orders 2 times already) - you get restricted options and you can't convert restricted options to Bonvoy Points or Bank to 2022.

This is a MAJOR RISK and really a crappy stance.  I get the issues and why they have to do it from a company standpoint - but from the standpoint we are all in this together their stance is RIDICULOUS.   They could close the resort 1 week before we go, we could be totally fine with flying and they will waive the fee but now we are stuck with 250-400,000 in restricted options and have to try and get reservations when everyone else wants them and be limited to inside 90 days.     We are 5STAR and I told him this is borderline criminal.

Curious others views.    Guess we have to decide Nov 1st if we are going to travel in January


----------



## controller1

NNerland said:


> TOPIC - BE VERY WORRIED ABOUT COMMITTING TO WESTIN ST JOHN RESERVATIONS -- KNOW YOUR RISKS AND THE LIMITATIONS PRESENTED THAT MAY BE OUT OF YOUR CONTROL
> 
> quite a bit at Westin St John.  I have reservations in January and some in February, hoping to rent (made before COVID blew up).    I called today to be sure I knew all my options, as I was reassured this week the airlines are being very fair with no change fees (so my reservation on the books since Feb can be cancelled with NO CHANGE FEE).   Upon speaking with the rep, I learned they are being really unfair.
> If you cancel inside of 60 days, which is a long lead time in these COVID times and EVEN IF THEY CLOSE THE RESORT (as they have done with State at Home Orders 2 times already) - you get restricted options and you can't convert restricted options to Bonvoy Points or Bank to 2022.
> 
> This is a MAJOR RISK and really a crappy stance.  I get the issues and why they have to do it from a company standpoint - but from the standpoint we are all in this together their stance is RIDICULOUS.   They could close the resort 1 week before we go, we could be totally fine with flying and they will waive the fee but now we are stuck with 250-400,000 in restricted options and have to try and get reservations when everyone else wants them and be limited to inside 90 days.     We are 5STAR and I told him this is borderline criminal.
> 
> Curious others views.    Guess we have to decide Nov 1st if we are going to travel in January



It's strange that you were surprised by this stance. This has been Vistana's policy (120 days not 90 days) for all their resorts for several months now and has been hashed, bashed and everything else on TUG and several Facebook pages for months. It is not just a Westin St. John policy.


----------



## NNerland

controller1 said:


> It's strange that you were surprised by this stance. This has been Vistana's policy (120 days not 90 days) for all their resorts for several months now and has been hashed, bashed and everything else on TUG and several Facebook pages for months. It is not just a Westin St. John policy.


 Thanks for the sarcastic reply.   I am sorry to not know.  I asked them especially with the Stay at Home orders on the island.  Also thought maybe 5Star could give me some safety valves.
Glad you are so informed, I hope to share with others so they know.   Reservations are booked solid in 2021 and I hope someone who didn't know learns something like I did.  Perhaps I stated incorrectly that I was shocked; I guess when confirming for my own protection I was surprised still their stance.  Glad you keep up on everthing.


----------



## controller1

NNerland said:


> Thanks for the sarcastic reply.   I am sorry to not know.  I asked them especially with the Stay at Home orders on the island.  Also thought maybe 5Star could give me some safety valves.
> Glad you are so informed, I hope to share with others so they know.   Reservations are booked solid in 2021 and I hope someone who didn't know learns something like I did.  Perhaps I stated incorrectly that I was shocked; I guess when confirming for my own protection I was surprised still their stance.  Glad you keep up on everthing.



I apologize for coming across as sarcastic as that was not my intent. I stand by my stance that I find it difficult to understand that a Vistana 5-Star Elite was not aware of the policy. In addition to the places I posted the policy has also had a link on the front page of the Vistana website for months. I hope you are able to either go or find a satisfactory resolution.


----------



## bobpark56

NNerland said:


> Thanks for the sarcastic reply.   I am sorry to not know.  I asked them especially with the Stay at Home orders on the island.  Also thought maybe 5Star could give me some safety valves.
> Glad you are so informed, I hope to share with others so they know.   Reservations are booked solid in 2021 and I hope someone who didn't know learns something like I did.  Perhaps I stated incorrectly that I was shocked; I guess when confirming for my own protection I was surprised still their stance.  Glad you keep up on everthing.


Nothing sarcastic here that I can see. Just statements of facts.


----------



## bobpark56

NNerland said:


> TOPIC - BE VERY WORRIED ABOUT COMMITTING TO WESTIN ST JOHN RESERVATIONS -- KNOW YOUR RISKS AND THE LIMITATIONS PRESENTED THAT MAY BE OUT OF YOUR CONTROL
> 
> quite a bit at Westin St John.  I have reservations in January and some in February, hoping to rent (made before COVID blew up).    I called today to be sure I knew all my options, as I was reassured this week the airlines are being very fair with no change fees (so my reservation on the books since Feb can be cancelled with NO CHANGE FEE).   Upon speaking with the rep, I learned they are being really unfair.
> If you cancel inside of 60 days, which is a long lead time in these COVID times and EVEN IF THEY CLOSE THE RESORT (as they have done with State at Home Orders 2 times already) - you get restricted options and you can't convert restricted options to Bonvoy Points or Bank to 2022.
> 
> This is a MAJOR RISK and really a crappy stance.  I get the issues and why they have to do it from a company standpoint - but from the standpoint we are all in this together their stance is RIDICULOUS.   They could close the resort 1 week before we go, we could be totally fine with flying and they will waive the fee but now we are stuck with 250-400,000 in restricted options and have to try and get reservations when everyone else wants them and be limited to inside 90 days.     We are 5STAR and I told him this is borderline criminal.
> 
> Curious others views.    Guess we have to decide Nov 1st if we are going to travel in January


I think you are being a bit unfair to Vistana here. (a) Protecting against cancellations is what insurance is for. If not insured, that was your decision. (b) If Vistana were to give us unrestricted staroptions back, what would the circus look like next year, and how would it affect owners trying to use those year's staroptions?
...and yes...we, too, have received restricted] staroptions. We might have liked them to be unrestricted, but what would the effect then be on others?


----------



## klatkiew

Theiggy said:


> Ok I took the plunge on a WSJ pool villa! It was a smokin deal! Hope it transfers fast.
> 
> Anyone have recent pics of 4413? I believe it has the hot tub yay! Was it one of the villas with the mold?
> 
> Hoping maintenance doesn’t go up too much next year!
> 
> If I want to use the fixed week next year what is the timeframe to confirm? 12- 8 months? I don’t want to miss it. Going to see if seller will confirm reservation for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We own weeks 1 & 2 in 4413!  We usually rent these two weeks out and stay in 4213 for week 52 so I don't know what the current condition is.  Several years ago it flooded and needed a ton of work.   It does have a hot tub.   Enjoy!!


----------



## alexadeparis

I was looking at a resale SB unit. I did a thread search in this thread and didn't find an answer - do we know why CV/SB staroptions required don't seem to match up to what they should if booked separately in the lower seasons? For Example: CV and SB in platinum or Gold plus don't add up: 196,900 is required for 3 bedroom lockoff - so theoretically,  a 2 bedroom should be 129,800 and a studio should be 67,100. = a 3 bedroom ressie should then = 196,900. but that is not what is happening - the 2 bedroom that locks off is still listed as 148,100, so if you made 2 separate reservations for a studio and a two bedroom then the staroptions costs are 215,200. Similarly, a 3 bedroom is 125,000 in Gold plus if booked together, and 139,700 if booked separately.  It appears to be the same for SB as well. Why is this? Shouldn't they ALWAYS equal up to the components? Is this a skim ala marriott? Platinum Plus staroptions numbers work just fine and all add up, the extra points if booked separately is only happening in the lower seasons. Help me understand why this is?


----------



## GrayFal

alexadeparis said:


> I was looking at a resale SB unit. I did a thread search in this thread and didn't find an answer - do we know why CV/SB staroptions required don't seem to match up to what they should if booked separately in the lower seasons? For Example: CV and SB in platinum or Gold plus don't add up: 196,900 is required for 3 bedroom lockoff - so theoretically,  a 2 bedroom should be 129,800 and a studio should be 67,100. = a 3 bedroom ressie should then = 196,900. but that is not what is happening - the 2 bedroom that locks off is still listed as 148,100, so if you made 2 separate reservations for a studio and a two bedroom then the staroptions costs are 215,200. Similarly, a 3 bedroom is 125,000 in Gold plus if booked together, and 139,700 if booked separately.  It appears to be the same for SB as well. Why is this? Shouldn't they ALWAYS equal up to the components? Is this a skim ala marriott? Platinum Plus staroptions numbers work just fine and all add up, the extra points if booked separately is only happening in the lower seasons. Help me understand why this is?


I own in CV and SB.  And I don’t know why! I have a 148,100 and 95.700 contract and can combine them and stay in a three bedroom In the fall for 125,000.  I feel like I did ask way back when I first purchased.  I know (Think)) they don’t sell a 3BR Ownership.  Only 2BR and studio.


----------



## mclowe

Just purchased 2 weeks (Fixed weeks 11 & 12), 3 BR Bay Vista!  We've been watching for a while and entertained a few resale listings but finally pulled the trigger!  I'm really hoping we can get down there in March 2021....  We shall see I guess.

We are so excited and just wanted to share!  We love St John and are really happy we can count on regular visits there.  We've never done more than 10 days, and usually only go for 7 days, so 2 weeks will be such a treat.

Tell me what you love about WSJ, Bay Vista or mid/late March.....


----------



## cyntravel

Does anyone have a map of the different properties in Westin St. John.
I am a new owner trying to find the different types of units in each section and their locations.

I believe Sunset Bay Villas does not have elevators?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Eric B

cyntravel said:


> Does anyone have a map of the different properties in Westin St. John.
> I am a new owner trying to find the different types of units in each section and their locations.
> 
> I believe Sunset Bay Villas does not have elevators?
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Lots of good info at this website put together by @alexadeparis:









						Westin St John Owners Info
					

If you’ve ever been to St John, you know it’s a magical place. Short of becoming a Millionaire and buying a Villa, Westin St John is one of the only ways to own a piece of Paradise. While there...



					www.westinstjohnownersinfo.com
				




Dig through the site you’ll find the current and past site maps.


----------



## GrayFal

cyntravel said:


> Does anyone have a map of the different properties in Westin St. John.
> I am a new owner trying to find the different types of units in each section and their locations.
> 
> I believe Sunset Bay Villas does not have elevators?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


No elevators 2 story building. There are two ocean front buildings and 4 poolside buildings. These 6 buildings surround the main pool area.


----------



## sachia007

Anyone know how busy the resort was - i.e. at capacity, or not many people there?

I'm looking to post my unit for Feb. 2021 and am wondering if it will rent? Or if I should just bank the points (they would get banked until 12/31/2021, is that correct? Or is it 12/2022)?


----------



## dioxide45

sachia007 said:


> Anyone know how busy the resort was - i.e. at capacity, or not many people there?
> 
> I'm looking to post my unit for Feb. 2021 and am wondering if it will rent? Or if I should just bank the points (they would get banked until 12/31/2021, is that correct? Or is it 12/2022)?


12/31/2023 for 2021 use year.


----------



## sachia007

dioxide45 said:


> 12/31/2023 for 2021 use year.


Do I need to cancel my reservation by a certain date to get the points banked until 12/31/2023? Or pay a fee to get it banked until 2023?


----------



## CPNY

sachia007 said:


> Do I need to cancel my reservation by a certain date to get the points banked until 12/31/2023? Or pay a fee to get it banked until 2023?


You just need to bank available star options by the banking deadline that applies to you. Elite members have a longer time period to bank points.

as long as you cancel the reservation 60+ days before the check in they won’t be restricted and will be able to be banked. If you know you’re not using your 2021 reservation, you can cancel it now and let the star options sit there. You have plenty of time to bank 2021 star options.


----------



## dioxide45

sachia007 said:


> Do I need to cancel my reservation by a certain date to get the points banked until 12/31/2023? Or pay a fee to get it banked until 2023?


Others can confirm, but as long as your reservation is a home resort reservation, you can cancel until the day before and have no issues. AGAIN, others would need to confirm since WSJ is odd with fixed weeks. Special rules may apply.


----------



## CPNY

geeez, I couldn’t have been any faster and the units are gone...... two nights in a row. I guess WSJ isn’t meant to be for me.


----------



## YYJMSP

CPNY said:


> geeez, I couldn’t have been any faster and the units are gone...... two nights in a row. I guess WSJ isn’t meant to be for me.



it's been a few years since we went, but i'm pretty sure it took us 9 consecutive days of trying to finally get a 2BR in the summer time at 8mos out...


----------



## CPNY

YYJMSP said:


> it's been a few years since we went, but i'm pretty sure it took us 9 consecutive days of trying to finally get a 2BR in the summer time at 8mos out...


I can get a two bedroom but not for 148K SO, I’ll go at the end of the summer and save the 51,700 SO. That’s another unit for Bahamas. I just booked 8 nights over Memorial Day week at Atlantis. I’ll try again for Labor Day for WSJ. I was just so close! Timed perfectly, someone just timed it that much better I guess.


----------



## bobpark56

Does anyone know why the Virgin Grand recycle shed is locked? We arrived yesterday, and I tried to get in, only to find that our pool villa key would not work. I asked the concierge about this, and she had no answer. If you can't get in, how can anything be left for others t o use?


----------



## controller1

bobpark56 said:


> Does anyone know why the Virgin Grand recycle shed is locked? We arrived yesterday, and I tried to get in, only to find that our pool villa key would not work. I asked the concierge about this, and she had no answer. If you can't get in, how can anything be left for others t o use?



I would assume it is COVID related in that anything left would need to be cleaned/sterilized prior to someone else using it.


----------



## carpie99

controller1 said:


> I would assume it is COVID related in that anything left would need to be cleaned/sterilized prior to someone else using it.



This is the answer


----------



## Gatorfan

bobpark56 said:


> Does anyone know why the Virgin Grand recycle shed is locked? We arrived yesterday, and I tried to get in, only to find that our pool villa key would not work. I asked the concierge about this, and she had no answer. If you can't get in, how can anything be left for others t o use?


When we were there in early July there was a note attached to the door indicating it had been closed due to COVID.


----------



## Helios

carpie99 said:


> This is the answer


That’s what I was told in early August.


----------



## DavidnRobin

2021 MFs for VGV have been proposed - they rarely are altered from these amounts - so be prepared.

Does not include VSN fee, or Property Taxes - these are paid separately. Also, doesn’t include that BS $25/nite USVI Fee.

Studio: $1722.97
1Bd TH: $2297.40
2Bd TH: $2871.80
2Bd Prem: $3445.93
3Bd Pool: $3446.17


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

DavidnRobin said:


> 2021 MFs for VGV have been proposed - they rarely are altered from these amounts - so be prepared.
> 
> Does not include VSN fee, or Property Taxes - these are paid separately. Also, doesn’t include that BS $25/nite USVI Fee.
> 
> Studio: $1722.97
> 1Bd TH: $2297.40
> 2Bd TH: $2871.80
> 2Bd Prem: $3445.93
> 3Bd Pool: $3446.17
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So... for example - the total cost of our June 2Bd TH (95.7K SOs) is ~$3200/week when PropTax and USVI Fee are included.
Ouch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B

DavidnRobin said:


> 2021 MFs for VGV have been proposed - they rarely are altered from these amounts - so be prepared.
> 
> Does not include VSN fee, or Property Taxes - these are paid separately. Also, doesn’t include that BS $25/nite USVI Fee.
> 
> Studio: $1722.97
> 1Bd TH: $2297.40
> 2Bd TH: $2871.80
> 2Bd Prem: $3445.93
> 3Bd Pool: $3446.17



It's my first year owning at WSJ and I just got the budget proposal, too.  The amounts you listed, @DavidnRobin, are from the bottom line of the revenue side and seem to include revenue from Bank/Investment Interest, Late Fees, Maintenance Fee Interest Income, and Surplus Return along with what I would guess is the Maintenance Fee on the top line.  If that interpretation of the budget is right, I would put them at:

Studio: $1643.47
1Bd TH: $2191.42
2Bd TH: $2739.31
2Bd Prem: $3286.96
3Bd Pool: $3287.18

In your experience, do they generally match the top budget revenue line for the maintenance fees or the Total Maintenance Fee Revenue line?


----------



## DavidnRobin

Eric B said:


> It's my first year owning at WSJ and I just got the budget proposal, too. The amounts you listed, @DavidnRobin, are from the bottom line of the revenue side and seem to include revenue from Bank/Investment Interest, Late Fees, Maintenance Fee Interest Income, and Surplus Return along with what I would guess is the Maintenance Fee on the top line. If that interpretation of the budget is right, I would put them at:
> 
> Studio: $1643.47
> 1Bd TH: $2191.42
> 2Bd TH: $2739.31
> 2Bd Prem: $3286.96
> 3Bd Pool: $3287.18
> 
> In your experience, do they generally match the top budget revenue line for the maintenance fees or the Total Maintenance Fee Revenue line?



The bottom line of budget (the numbers I listed) is the total 2021 MFs. The items you listed are all a part of that bottom-line amount. This is likely what will be billed as MFs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B

DavidnRobin said:


> The bottom line of budget (the numbers I listed) is the total 2021 MFs. The items you listed are all a part of that bottom-line amount. This is likely what will be billed as MFs.



Here's the budget I was referring to.  The revenues are broken out in the upper portion as maintenance fees, bank/investment interest, late fees, maintenance fee interest income, surplus return, and a total maintenance fee revenue line that adds them all up.  There's also a line for club rental revenue, but it is zeroed out.

Looking just at the Townhouse Suite column, the budget includes $2,191.42 for maintenance fees, $1.09 for bank/investment interest, $7.73 for late fees, $2.90 for maintenance fee interest income, and $94.26 for surplus return, totaling up to $2,297.40.  I anticipate that I will be billed the $2,191.42 for my maintenance fees (plus the VSN fees, as appropriate) and that I will be billed separately for the property taxes.  

I would be surprised to be billed for $7.73 for late fees; if I pay late, I expect instead that I'll be billed a $25 late fee for doing so and believe that the $7.73 represents the average amount of late fee collections the COA anticipates collecting from the entire association divided by the number of owners proportionally.  (A total of $41,000 in late fees would be 1,640 owners paying late, divided by the 92 units means about 34% of owners pay late.)

I would interpret the bank/investment income interest and maintenance fee interest income line items to represent what the COA anticipates receiving from long term reserves in bank accounts or investments for the first one and for this year's maintenance fees while they are in a bank account prior to being spent during the year.

I would interpret the surplus return to represent the excess that was collected in maintenance fees beyond what was budgeted for reserves.  (Sometimes those excesses can be retained for reserves just as easily, but it's up to the board to make that determination.)

I could be wrong in how I'm reading it, but if I do wind up being billed for late fees, interest income, and return of surplus from prior budgets I'm sure I will have questions, particularly since they are listed as revenues separate from the maintenance fee line item rather than expenses.  That's just me, though....


----------



## bobpark56

Parking Tip: The visitor center in Cruz Bay has been closed for the last two weeks, due to corona virus. The permit parking spaces there have thus become free to use, which is convenient for anyone visiting Mongoose Junction or using the hiking trails to Salomon Bay or Honeymoon bay...and not too bad for walking to the center of Cruz Bay (there is a shortcut along the waterfront if heading to Uncle Joe's or beyond). Not sure how long this will continue, but check it out if you will be at WSJ in the next few weeks.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Eric B said:


> Here's the budget I was referring to. The revenues are broken out in the upper portion as maintenance fees, bank/investment interest, late fees, maintenance fee interest income, surplus return, and a total maintenance fee revenue line that adds them all up. There's also a line for club rental revenue, but it is zeroed out.
> 
> Looking just at the Townhouse Suite column, the budget includes $2,191.42 for maintenance fees, $1.09 for bank/investment interest, $7.73 for late fees, $2.90 for maintenance fee interest income, and $94.26 for surplus return, totaling up to $2,297.40. I anticipate that I will be billed the $2,191.42 for my maintenance fees (plus the VSN fees, as appropriate) and that I will be billed separately for the property taxes.
> 
> I would be surprised to be billed for $7.73 for late fees; if I pay late, I expect instead that I'll be billed a $25 late fee for doing so and believe that the $7.73 represents the average amount of late fee collections the COA anticipates collecting from the entire association divided by the number of owners proportionally. (A total of $41,000 in late fees would be 1,640 owners paying late, divided by the 92 units means about 34% of owners pay late.)
> 
> I would interpret the bank/investment income interest and maintenance fee interest income line items to represent what the COA anticipates receiving from long term reserves in bank accounts or investments for the first one and for this year's maintenance fees while they are in a bank account prior to being spent during the year.
> 
> I would interpret the surplus return to represent the excess that was collected in maintenance fees beyond what was budgeted for reserves. (Sometimes those excesses can be retained for reserves just as easily, but it's up to the board to make that determination.)
> 
> I could be wrong in how I'm reading it, but if I do wind up being billed for late fees, interest income, and return of surplus from prior budgets I'm sure I will have questions, particularly since they are listed as revenues separate from the maintenance fee line item rather than expenses. That's just me, though....



That is a lot of writing...

The amount on the bottom - Operating and Reserve Fee (the sum of the Total_Net_Operating and Reserve Fee) is the proposed amount of the annual fees. It has been this way for years. I have the amounts going back to 2006, and is in the Historic MF Database put together by Nico.

This amount is what is usually approved by the BOD, and shows up as the amount due on the MF bill (along with VSN fee if applicable).

btw - the Late Fee (as example) that you mention is a revenue that the VGV HOA received - thus revenue. You are not being charged a Late Fee - the HOA received this revenue from those who were late to pay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

My view for the next two weeks. 
Sunset Bay oceanfront


----------



## cyntravel

Hi Pat have a Great Time and send more pictures!
Can't wait to go.


----------



## SandyPGravel

GrayFal said:


> My view for the next two weeks.
> Sunset Bay oceanfront


I thought pets weren't allowed???  

I love the finishes in SB.  Nice view too!


----------



## sachia007

Pat, 

Enjoy your vacation. How busy is the town/shops/resort?


----------



## GrayFal

sachia007 said:


> Pat,
> 
> Enjoy your vacation. How busy is the town/shops/resort?



We spent 5 nights at Marriott's Frenchmens Cove and it felt empty. 
Arrived at Westin yesterday and our general observation is there are many more people here.  On the beach and at the pool. 
Many restaurants are now open, I will post the list. 

We hired a private cab from airport to Marriott to Red Hook. We came on the Westin ferry.  Have not been to town. We used Billy and Cory from Landlubber Logistics to pick up and deliver our order from Starfish Market.  They will also pick up our take out dinners from the restaurants in town and bring to us. It is our personal preference not to eat in restaurants at this time.  

I do plan on going into town to check out some shops and decide if we feel safe/comfortable to come back for drinks.  

There seemed to be a lot of places open in Red Hook and we will likely take the ferry over one evening for happy hour drinks ( and bag of chips)


----------



## GrayFal

Current restaurants as of 10/11/20


----------



## Theiggy

@GrayFal nice view- enjoy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibber161

We are coming down on an Explorer package that guarantees a 1 bedroom unit. It is my understanding that the hillside villas are the only buildings that have 1 bedroom units. Is this correct or have I been misinformed?


----------



## DavidnRobin

Gibber161 said:


> We are coming down on an Explorer package that guarantees a 1 bedroom unit. It is my understanding that the hillside villas are the only buildings that have 1 bedroom units. Is this correct or have I been misinformed?



Correct. Only VGV has 1Bd villas.
However, they could put you in a 2Bd instead.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibber161

DavidnRobin said:


> Correct. Only VGV has 1Bd villas.
> However, they could put you in a 2Bd instead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!! We would actually prefer to be on the hillside.


----------



## GrayFal

I am here on a 3 night SO resie then 11 night HomeOption SB resie.  I was suppose to be in a studio and we were put  in a 2 BR For the entire stay.


----------



## DST

Hi I am new to TUG and also to timeshare ownership - I have so many questions...We are familiar with Westin St John and have stayed here several times. If we purchase resale in sunset bay, my understanding is that we have a deeded ownership but not a specific unit - we are buying in the Diamond season (176,700 options). We are using Concierge Realty for the closing so I feel good that this is the best route. Our options cannot be used at other resorts, which is ok for us - we love St John and that is why we are buying; is that correct? 
My questions - if we buy resale, can we use the options during non-diamond times. We like to vacation in August and September and may want to use the unit during that time, is that allowed or are we restricted to only weeks 1-19, 51, 52?

Here is my biggest concern - we are buying and could take 90 days to close, the membership dues are due January 1st - if we have not closed by then, what happens?

I apologize for all the questions, I am hoping that this is the right place to post these questions. My understanding from Cyntravel is that you all are very knowledgeable and friendly group  
Thank you


----------



## alexadeparis

DST said:


> Hi I am new to TUG and also to timeshare ownership - I have so many questions...We are familiar with Westin St John and have stayed here several times. If we purchase resale in sunset bay, my understanding is that we have a deeded ownership but not a specific unit - we are buying in the Diamond season (176,700 options). We are using Concierge Realty for the closing so I feel good that this is the best route. Our options cannot be used at other resorts, which is ok for us - we love St John and that is why we are buying; is that correct?
> My questions - if we buy resale, can we use the options during non-diamond times. We like to vacation in August and September and may want to use the unit during that time, is that allowed or are we restricted to only weeks 1-19, 51, 52?
> 
> Here is my biggest concern - we are buying and could take 90 days to close, the membership dues are due January 1st - if we have not closed by then, what happens?
> 
> I apologize for all the questions, I am hoping that this is the right place to post these questions. My understanding from Cyntravel is that you all are very knowledgeable and friendly group
> Thank you


Hi, welcome. You should be able to book lesser seasons, but I believe that doesn’t open up until 8 months in advance, whereas in the diamond season you should be able to book 12 months out. Keep in mind you are restricted to Sunset Bay units, So if the weeks you want are not available in Sunset Bay, you will be shut out from booking, if say week 36 (or whatever) is only available at the other phases. There is a resale owner I believe it is GrayFal, that may be able to better explain the restrictions.

If it doesn’t close before the maintenance fee is paid/due, Vistana will notify the closing company that it needs to be paid Before they will conduct the transfer. I had a WSJ closing that took a VERY long time, almost 2 years, to the point where I contacted the sellers personally and we worked out that they would pay, show me the receipt, and I would reimburse them directly, because our closing company was obviously shit. It worked out fine.


----------



## GrayFal

alexadeparis said:


> Hi, welcome. You should be able to book lesser seasons, but I believe that doesn’t open up until 8 months in advance, whereas in the diamond season you should be able to book 12 months out. Keep in mind you are restricted to Sunset Bay units, So if the weeks you want are not available in Sunset Bay, you will be shut out from booking, if say week 36 (or whatever) is only available at the other phases. There is a resale owner I believe it is GrayFal, that may be able to better explain the restrictions.
> 
> .


This is correct.  You can book "resort Season" at 8 months out only at SB. Keep in mind that at 8 months out you are competing with ALL others StarOptions owners; you no longer have any priority. This can be tricky as 8 months prior to August is December - you could get shut out of your years usage of January-April as most owners will have booked their time one year out. 

I am currently closing on a SB 148K contract first use 2021. Vistana requested 2021 fees be put into escrow at start of closing process


----------



## DST

GrayFal said:


> This is correct.  You can book "resort Season" at 8 months out only at SB. Keep in mind that at 8 months out you are competing with ALL others StarOptions owners; you no longer have any priority. This can be tricky as 8 months prior to August is December - you could get shut out of your years usage of January-April as most owners will have booked their time one year out.
> 
> I am currently closing on a SB 148K contract first use 2021. Vistana requested 2021 fees be put into escrow at start of closing process


Great information thank you - we are very flexible on our travel, which is one reason we decided to take the plunge.  We signed the papers this morning and they think it will take about 75-90 days and we may have to put the fees for 2021 in escrow, which is fine.  Do you think we should ask the current owners to book a week now or just wait and see what occurs.  If we could not get a week that would work for us, we could take any week and rent that out and go on our own with out use of the options, correct? 
We are so excited - St John is one of our favorite places in the world


----------



## DST

alexadeparis said:


> Hi, welcome. You should be able to book lesser seasons, but I believe that doesn’t open up until 8 months in advance, whereas in the diamond season you should be able to book 12 months out. Keep in mind you are restricted to Sunset Bay units, So if the weeks you want are not available in Sunset Bay, you will be shut out from booking, if say week 36 (or whatever) is only available at the other phases. There is a resale owner I believe it is GrayFal, that may be able to better explain the restrictions.
> 
> If it doesn’t close before the maintenance fee is paid/due, Vistana will notify the closing company that it needs to be paid Before they will conduct the transfer. I had a WSJ closing that took a VERY long time, almost 2 years, to the point where I contacted the sellers personally and we worked out that they would pay, show me the receipt, and I would reimburse them directly, because our closing company was obviously shit. It worked out fine.



Thanks - I read a lot on the realty company and the closing company and hoping they are better than your experience.  Someone told me that the hardest part to all this is learning the Vistana website (lol) I may need to take a class (lol)


----------



## GrayFal

DST said:


> Great information thank you - we are very flexible on our travel, which is one reason we decided to take the plunge.  We signed the papers this morning and they think it will take about 75-90 days and we may have to put the fees for 2021 in escrow, which is fine.  Do you think we should ask the current owners to book a week now or just wait and see what occurs.  If we could not get a week that would work for us, we could take any week and rent that out and go on our own with out use of the options, correct?
> We are so excited - St John is one of our favorite places in the world


Yes, if you are buying from an actual person ( as opposed to an eBay/ post card company type of sale) ask them to make a resie for you in your season, say week 17 or 18.  Then, when you get to the 8th month mark of 8/15 resie on 12/15, they can check the website to see if sunset bay is available for your preferred date.  If it is, they can call Vistana make the switch for them. If you cancel a resie outside of 60 days, there is no change fee. 

When I look at WSJ to book on Vistana website it first lists availability in Coral Vista and Sunset Bay. After that it generically lists all other availability. So as an owner, you can see What is available in your phase. 

I am not sure what you mean by “go on our own with out use of options” 
If they make a resie for you, that will use your 2021 options. If you make your resie in Resort season 19-50 you will have left over options or else make a 10-12 day resie instead.


----------



## GrayFal

Gibber161 said:


> Thank you!! We would actually prefer to be on the hillside.


I suggest when you get your arrival email that you specify you would like to be up there.  I specified I wanted my two resies in Sunset Bay and they honored my request. My first three day Staroptions resie should have been in Hillside and my 11 day HomeOption resie In SB


----------



## GrayFal

DST said:


> Great information thank you - we are very flexible on our travel, which is one reason we decided to take the plunge.  We signed the papers this morning and they think it will take about 75-90 days and we may have to put the fees for 2021 in escrow, which is fine.  Do you think we should ask the current owners to book a week now or just wait and see what occurs.  If we could not get a week that would work for us, we could take any week and rent that out and go on our own with out use of the options, correct?
> We are so excited - St John is one of our favorite places in the world


I just looked at a closing timeline.  
Won eBay auction 4/6, got closing docs 5/1. Mailed notarized info to them 5/7 and new ownership was in my account 6/25/19. @alexadeparis  I am sorry yours took so long.


----------



## alexadeparis

GrayFal said:


> I just looked at a closing timeline.
> Won eBay auction 4/6, got closing docs 5/1. Mailed notarized info to them 5/7 and new ownership was in my account 6/25/19. @alexadeparis  I am sorry yours took so long.


it was the horrific closing company, every time something happened to move it forward it was because I had to call and ask WTF was going on - then they did the deed wrong twice, then they got it right but taxes were due, then they paid the taxes but didn't pay the fees, etc. I only lost one year of use because i bought it when they were closed - but i contracted for it June 2018 and it wasn't in my vistana account until Jan of this year. a hot mess. I did pay 2019 fees and was a "guest" of the seller. But even getting them to make a reservation through the closing company was insane, so i finally contacted the sellers direct. i ended up having to take the ferry and spend one night at Wyndham Margaritaville because there was a one night gap between my SO ressie and my SO ressie from the seller - they could only do SO because the delays with the closing company cost me the home reservation, with the miscommunication, and when the smoke cleared there was "no room at the inn" for that missing night. WSJ was nice about it and held most of our baggage, we basically packed one carry on between the two of us for that single night on STT and left the 2 big bags. After that fiasco, the sellers and i just basically acted in concert as though it was already in my name, they paid 2020 mf and property taxes and i reimbursed. So all's well that ends well. Basically, I could now close any WSJ unit myself between all the phone calls to the government offices and hounding them at every turn, i know the exact procedure from A to Z now. But i STILL haven't stayed in my Fixed Week Pool Villa yet due to it not arriving in my account until January, the pandemic, and other things in my schedule. Hope to next year.


----------



## DST

GrayFal said:


> Yes, if you are buying from an actual person ( as opposed to an eBay/ post card company type of sale) ask them to make a resie for you in your season, say week 17 or 18.  Then, when you get to the 8th month mark of 8/15 resie on 12/15, they can check the website to see if sunset bay is available for your preferred date.  If it is, they can call Vistana make the switch for them. If you cancel a resie outside of 60 days, there is no change fee.
> 
> When I look at WSJ to book on Vistana website it first lists availability in Coral Vista and Sunset Bay. After that it generically lists all other availability. So as an owner, you can see What is available in your phase.
> 
> I am not sure what you mean by “go on our own with out use of options”
> If they make a resie for you, that will use your 2021 options. If you make your resie in Resort season 19-50 you will have left over options or else make a 10-12 day resie instead.


I was thinking that if worse case scenario and we don't get to make a reservation, we could always just book without using our options but I like your idea better


----------



## DST

GrayFal said:


> I just looked at a closing timeline.
> Won eBay auction 4/6, got closing docs 5/1. Mailed notarized info to them 5/7 and new ownership was in my account 6/25/19. @alexadeparis  I am sorry yours took so long.


WOW - that was fast - our gal is saying 75 days.....hoping to get it for Christmas


----------



## DST

alexadeparis said:


> it was the horrific closing company, every time something happened to move it forward it was because I had to call and ask WTF was going on - then they did the deed wrong twice, then they got it right but taxes were due, then they paid the taxes but didn't pay the fees, etc. I only lost one year of use because i bought it when they were closed - but i contracted for it June 2018 and it wasn't in my vistana account until Jan of this year. a hot mess. I did pay 2019 fees and was a "guest" of the seller. But even getting them to make a reservation through the closing company was insane, so i finally contacted the sellers direct. i ended up having to take the ferry and spend one night at Wyndham Margaritaville because there was a one night gap between my SO ressie and my SO ressie from the seller - they could only do SO because the delays with the closing company cost me the home reservation, with the miscommunication, and when the smoke cleared there was "no room at the inn" for that missing night. WSJ was nice about it and held most of our baggage, we basically packed one carry on between the two of us for that single night on STT and left the 2 big bags. After that fiasco, the sellers and i just basically acted in concert as though it was already in my name, they paid 2020 mf and property taxes and i reimbursed. So all's well that ends well. Basically, I could now close any WSJ unit myself between all the phone calls to the government offices and hounding them at every turn, i know the exact procedure from A to Z now. But i STILL haven't stayed in my Fixed Week Pool Villa yet due to it not arriving in my account until January, the pandemic, and other things in my schedule. Hope to next year.


WOW - sorry to hear baout your experience, this is what made us very cautious to do it without going through Westin but I think we are in good shape.....or at least I hope we are


----------



## DavidnRobin

DST said:


> WOW - sorry to hear baout your experience, this is what made us very cautious to do it without going through Westin but I think we are in good shape.....or at least I hope we are



Many (many) people have bought resale WSJ without issue (including us), but wise to go in eyes-wide-open.
Often times it is the Seller not knowing what they exactly own because Sales is not entirely transparent, and USVI is on island time when it comes to transfer and taxes.
Just do your due diligence and research - like you are doing. 
Unfortunately, too many do not.
Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

DavidnRobin said:


> Many (many) people have bought resale WSJ without issue (including us), but wise to go in eyes-wide-open.
> Often times it is the Seller not knowing what they exactly own because Sales is not entirely transparent, and USVI is on island time when it comes to transfer and taxes.
> Just do your due diligence and research - like you are doing.
> Unfortunately, too many do not.
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Especially if you are buying in VGV you have to deal with the property tax being billed separately and you need a tax clearance to close. 
With CV and SB you are buying X amount home options that are part of a trust? And a certificate of ownership is issued.  No deed to be recorded.  Taxes are included in the MF and paid by Vistana. All transfer paperwork is done in-house by Vistana in Florida.  That is why if you have cooperating parties it can move quickly.


----------



## mclowe

GrayFal said:


> I just looked at a closing timeline.
> Won eBay auction 4/6, got closing docs 5/1. Mailed notarized info to them 5/7 and new ownership was in my account 6/25/19. @alexadeparis  I am sorry yours took so long.



We are in closing right now.

9/22 - Offer accepted
9/23 - Seller sent confirmation of 2021 ressie in our name (fixed unit, fixed week)
9/28 - closing statement signed
9/29 - wired funds to escrow
9/30 - was told everything is done except for the tax clearance letters (Bay Vista so WSJ pays taxes) but they had already been ordered
10/22 (today) - still waiting to hear back but will give it another week or so before I check in with the attorney


----------



## DST

GrayFal said:


> Especially if you are buying in VGV you have to deal with the property tax being billed separately and you need a tax clearance to close.
> With CV and SB you are buying X amount home options that are part of a trust? And a certificate of ownership is issued.  No deed to be recorded.  Taxes are included in the MF and paid by Vistana. All transfer paperwork is done in-house by Vistana in Florida.  That is why if you have cooperating parties it can move quickly.


Thank you - good to know on the property taxes, we are buying in SB. We are working with a great couple so I am hopeful that it goes smoothly


----------



## GrayFal

Just wanted to share this. I am hoping it can be seen without logging in
Ownership Guide Coral Vista and Sunset Bay 



			https://vistana-web-static.s3.amazonaws.com/vistana-web/assets/pdf/guides/OWNERSHIP_GUIDE_WSJ_CV_SB_NON_CLUB.pdf
		


Important part in this photo - How HomeOptions work within your season Diamond/Resort


----------



## GrayFal

mclowe said:


> We are in closing right now.
> 
> 9/22 - Offer accepted
> 9/23 - Seller sent confirmation of 2021 ressie in our name (fixed unit, fixed week)
> 9/28 - closing statement signed
> 9/29 - wired funds to escrow
> 9/30 - was told everything is done except for the tax clearance letters (Bay Vista so WSJ pays taxes) but they had already been ordered
> 10/22 (today) - still waiting to hear back but will give it another week or so before I check in with the attorney


If this is VGV, your deed has to be recorded on STT. It can be a looooong haul as @alexadeparis stated .


----------



## mclowe

@GrayFal we bought Bay Vista.  Is that just as long as VGV or might it be shorter?


----------



## echino

Bay Vista is deeded too.


----------



## GrayFal

mclowe said:


> @GrayFal we bought Bay Vista.  Is that just as long as VGV or might it be shorter?


That is the one section I know nothing about!


----------



## cyntravel

Thank you Pat for all your help!


----------



## RLS50

Quick question.  I think I know the answer, but just looking for confirmation from other owners.   

If one owns a week in Bay Vista or Coral Vista, can the Home Options be used to reserve any available unit in any of these 3 sections (Virgin Grand, Bay Vista, Coral Vista, etc) at the 12 month mark? 

Would this also include Sunset Bay section?   Or is that different.


----------



## GrayFal

RLS50 said:


> Quick question.  I think I know the answer, but just looking for confirmation from other owners.
> 
> If one owns a week in Bay Vista or Coral Vista, can the Home Options be used to reserve any available unit in any of these 3 sections (Virgin Grand, Bay Vista, Coral Vista, etc) at the 12 month mark?
> 
> Would this also include Sunset Bay section?   Or is that different.


Each of the 4 HOA or phases is separate. At 12 months you can reserve in Sunset Bay using only SB HomeOptions in your season. At 12 months you can reserve at Coral Vista using only CV HomeOptions in your season. At 12 months you can reserve your floating week at Bay Vista in your season. Some people paid extra to buy a specific week/unit in Bay Vista but can choose to float it in their season.  Virgin Grand has different rules with fixed weeks that Can float.

See post 1179 above with rules for SB and CV resies.


----------



## RLS50

GrayFal said:


> Each of the 4 HOA or phases is separate. At 12 months you can reserve in Sunset Bay using only SB HomeOptions in your season. At 12 months you can reserve at Coral Vista using only CV HomeOptions in your season. At 12 months you can reserve your floating week at Bay Vista in your season. Some people paid extra to buy a specific week/unit in Bay Vista but can choose to float it in their season.  Virgin Grand has different rules with fixed weeks that Can float.
> 
> See post 1179 above with rules for SB and CV resies.


Got it, thanks for confirming.

One remaining question I need confirmation on...what about at the 8 month mark and in?    Is an owner in CV, BV, or SB ever allowed to use their Home Options for another section?   Or must they always use within their own section one way or the other?


----------



## GrayFal

RLS50 said:


> Got it, thanks for confirming.
> 
> One remaining question I need confirmation on...what about at the 8 month mark and in?    Is an owner in CV, BV, or SB ever allowed to use their Home Options for another section?   Or must they always use within their own section one way or the other?


Bay Vista is not a HomeOption ownership, it is a week based system. As a resale owner you can only reserve a week at a time there.  

Resale owners can only reserve in their owned section.


----------



## mpc5473

Does anyone know what capacity WSJ is operating at? If the units are not all available for usage, has anyone challenged the expiration of usage rights that expire at the end of 2020?


----------



## cubigbird

RLS50 said:


> Got it, thanks for confirming.
> 
> One remaining question I need confirmation on...what about at the 8 month mark and in?    Is an owner in CV, BV, or SB ever allowed to use their Home Options for another section?   Or must they always use within their own section one way or the other?



At 8 months HomeOptions become staroptions and anything in the system can be booked subject to availability.  This includes other phases at WSJ.


----------



## echino

cubigbird said:


> At 8 months HomeOptions become staroptions and anything in the system can be booked subject to availability.  This includes other phases at WSJ.



Not if bought resale.


----------



## GrayFal

cyntravel said:


> Thank you Pat for all your help!


Your welcome @cyntravel


----------



## cubigbird

echino said:


> Not if bought resale.



True.  If bought resale, HomeOptions stay as home options and you can only book in your phase.


----------



## Kventrell

mpc5473 said:


> Does anyone know what capacity WSJ is operating at? If the units are not all available for usage, has anyone challenged the expiration of usage rights that expire at the end of 2020?


We stayed there from Oct 29-Nov 2 and it seemed roughly less than 50% occupied. We were upgraded from a studio to a 2 BR VGV just by asking.  Beaches were not crowded at all. Strict compliance with "no mask, no service" policy everywhere we went.


----------



## letsgomets

Kventrell said:


> We stayed there from Oct 29-Nov 2 and it seemed roughly less than 50% occupied. We were upgraded from a studio to a 2 BR VGV just by asking.  Beaches were not crowded at all. Strict compliance with "no mask, no service" policy everywhere we went.


How would they enforce an occupancy restriction with owners anyway?  Not let half the owners come down?


----------



## GrayFal

letsgomets said:


> How would they enforce an occupancy restriction with owners anyway?  Not let half the owners come down?


I was there 10/15-10/30. They aren’t restricting occupancy as far as I know but I agree having been there the same time in 2019, 40-50%. The last three days there was definitely more people.


----------



## letsgomets

Thanks.  Trying to decide whether to use our xmas week in BV this year.


----------



## GrayFal

letsgomets said:


> Thanks.  Trying to decide whether to use our xmas week in BV this year.


My husband and I are 65+ 
We have health concerns. 
Because of the resorts physical layout we felt safe. 
The pool and beach areas both are following social distancing rules. 
We went in the pool and chatted with others and enjoyed ourselves at a distance.  
We had our groceries delivered from Star Market and my husband walked over to St John market a few times.  We didn’t eat out but had take out a few times. 
Resort employees were all masked and most guests were compliant.  

Looking forward to coming back.


----------



## letsgomets

Thanks.  It's the plane travel that makes us uncertain.  We have plane reservations for xmas week (cancellable), but not sure if we'll go or just rent it out.  Very torn!


----------



## GrayFal

letsgomets said:


> Thanks.  It's the plane travel that makes us uncertain.  We have plane reservations for xmas week (cancellable), but not sure if we'll go or just rent it out.  Very torn!


We felt very safe flying Delta non stop from NYC.  
St Thomas airport was not crowded but everyone had to line up with their Covid testing results.   You were masked and outdoors.  We also wore face shields. Recommend this.  

We felt unsafe connecting thru Charlotte - it was packed! And not the best at mask compliance.  We went into a restaurant where they were following social distancing until they called our boarding.  

You have to do what your are comfortable with.
Going forward will only do nonstop


----------



## letsgomets

Thanks - our flights would be nonstop.


----------



## SMH1968

My searches have returned little-to-no information, so forgive me if this is not the place to ask.  I'd like to use my Staroptions to stay in a 1-bedroom at the Westin St. John, but no matter what dates I plug in there is no availability.  Does anyone have any tips for booking a 1-bedroom here?  Or do the 1-bedrooms no longer exist?  I can't even find availability for one night 12 months out (even though I know I can't book this, it is still showing as unavailable).


----------



## SandyPGravel

SMH1968 said:


> My searches have returned little-to-no information, so forgive me if this is not the place to ask.  I'd like to use my Staroptions to stay in a 1-bedroom at the Westin St. John, but no matter what dates I plug in there is no availability.  Does anyone have any tips for booking a 1-bedroom here?  Or do the 1-bedrooms no longer exist?  I can't even find availability for one night 12 months out (even though I know I can't book this, it is still showing as unavailable).


1 BR do exist.  I just looked entered a random date and a 1-BR came up.  Says low availability though.  When are you looking to go?  In the past I had tried to search for a week that worked with school schedules and could never find anything.  I was able to find weeks once I looked during low season.  October and November I was able to find available weeks.  (After staying on SO a couple times I bought on the resale market so I can go every year.)


----------



## DavidnRobin

SMH1968 said:


> My searches have returned little-to-no information, so forgive me if this is not the place to ask. I'd like to use my Staroptions to stay in a 1-bedroom at the Westin St. John, but no matter what dates I plug in there is no availability. Does anyone have any tips for booking a 1-bedroom here? Or do the 1-bedrooms no longer exist? I can't even find availability for one night 12 months out (even though I know I can't book this, it is still showing as unavailable).



The only 1Bd villas are in VGV (Hillside) phase - so naturally limited in availability. I think there are only around 32 of them (4 buildings x 8 1Bd per building).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexadeparis

according to my notes, there are only 24 one bedroom units. Keep in mind that they are loft like, with the bed upstairs open to below, and the downstairs part is still basically studio sized. If you can spare the points, I would see if you can get a 2 bed.


----------



## DavidnRobin

alexadeparis said:


> according to my notes, there are only 24 one bedroom units. Keep in mind that they are loft like, with the bed upstairs open to below, and the downstairs part is still basically studio sized. If you can spare the points, I would see if you can get a 2 bed.



Your probably right - I was trying to remember from the difference between villa numbers between the 2Bd TH on ends.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexadeparis

DavidnRobin said:


> Your probably right - I was trying to remember from the difference between villa numbers between the 2Bd TH on ends.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Either way, they are scarce and hard to get


----------



## DST

Hi all - everyone here is always so knowledgeable so I am hoping someone here will have some advice:  We are in the process of purchasing a Sunset Bay 2BR privately and have money in escrow (3 weeks). Originally we were told 2 weeks it would go to the closing and they expected it to close in 75-90 days.....When I inquired with the realtor she said the closing agent has said they are waiting on the estoppel from the resort (I also asked the sellers to call and inquire); so my questions:

1) is this typical, anything we can do to make this move faster from the resort end
2) dues will be due around 1st of the year, I am not comfortable paying the fees when we have not closed - what options do we have
3) we are purchasing weeks 1-14 and 51-52 (diamond) with points of 176, 700 (ish) we are concerned that closing will not allow us to use our purchase in 2021 - will everything be booked and we miss out on those weeks (we are very flexible in our vacation time)

Any advice?

We really are thinking of making a trip to the Island January or February but do you think we will be able to use our ownership or should we look at renting something

Thanks all - you really are the most knowledgeable group out there


----------



## GrayFal

DST said:


> Hi all - everyone here is always so knowledgeable so I am hoping someone here will have some advice:  We are in the process of purchasing a Sunset Bay 2BR privately and have money in escrow (3 weeks). Originally we were told 2 weeks it would go to the closing and they expected it to close in 75-90 days.....When I inquired with the realtor she said the closing agent has said they are waiting on the estoppel from the resort (I also asked the sellers to call and inquire); so my questions:
> 
> 1) is this typical, anything we can do to make this move faster from the resort end
> 2) dues will be due around 1st of the year, I am not comfortable paying the fees when we have not closed - what options do we have
> 3) we are purchasing weeks 1-14 and 51-52 (diamond) with points of 176, 700 (ish) we are concerned that closing will not allow us to use our purchase in 2021 - will everything be booked and we miss out on those weeks (we are very flexible in our vacation time)
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> We really are thinking of making a trip to the Island January or February but do you think we will be able to use our ownership or should we look at renting something
> 
> Thanks all - you really are the most knowledgeable group out there


I am currently closing on a 148,100 contract SB. 
Vistana will not do the transfer at this time before the 2021 fees are paid.  I have put the 2021 fee in escrow. If this is private just ask the current owners to make a resie for you.  They will also know you are paying the fee.  They can simply change to your name on the resie. Home option (Not StarOptions) reservations will transfer with the sale

Edit. I am currently busy but will look later tonight to see what SB resies are available.   
I am helping a friend with a Marriott sale and the buyer wanted s January resie.  We made it and since the monies including maintenance fee are in Escrow he is happy to let the buyer use the resie

WSJ SB 2 BR 1/16,17,18,19 2 BR 
1/20,21,22,23,24 2BR 

That’s it is. I searched thru mid May and there were no resies in SB.  
Best to ask your people to reserve one of those dates for you.  You can reserve outside of your season at 8 months out.


----------



## DST

Thanks 
Good idea on them making reservations


----------



## GrayFal

Dear Fellow Coral Vista Owners,

Your Board of Managers met on November 9, 2020to finalize the 2021 Operating Budget. After many hours of conversation and since our budget workshop in September, we have worked with Marriott Vacations Worldwide (MVW) and resort leadership to manage to keep our 2021 fees as low as we could.

As you know, there are two components to the fees for Coral Vista ownership. One part is a fixed fee that is part of each ownership and is for the Condominium Association. The other is a variable fee based on the points package that you purchased as part of the Vacation Owners Association. This year, the Condominium Association fee was reduced as a result of accounting processes that moved some items from the Condominium Association budget to the Vacation Owners Association budget. The overall combined budget amount did not change, just where the items were accounted for. Management listened to the suggestions of the owner-elected Board members and was able to either keep our costs and fees at the same level as 2020 or to find reductions. Therefore, your annual fee will be approximately the same or slightly less than 2020, depending on how many points you own in your package. This was done without reducing services or in ways that would affect your resort experience. We have also seen improvements in things like air filtration on the Westin ferry and enhanced cleaning equipment and protocols throughout the resort.

We have a higher delinquency rate on 2020 fees than we have had for previous years’ fees. If you do not pay your fees, your access to the resort will be restricted and eventually lost. The fees you do not pay will have to be made up in future budgets by those who do pay their share of the costs. If you have not yet paid your 2020 fee, please do so as soon as you can.

Resort occupancy is up and approaching a return to pre-COVID levels. As of this writing, there are no further restrictions to travel in the U.S. Virgin Islands (USVI). Be sure to check with USVI websites, airlines and your home area alerts for information on traveling.

Management is negotiating with an operator for the restaurant space that was formerly Lemongrass. It is unlikely that the space will be rented out before St. John returns to something with fewer restrictions on gatherings, restaurants and bars. Our hope is that we will see a vendor serving breakfast and dinner in the first quarter of 2021, but we have no control over the government policies.

There has been a change in the MVW cancelation policy as of November 1. Please make sure you visit the MVW HUB for the most current information at https://hub.vacationclub.com/.

The annual meeting will be held on March 2, 2021. At the moment, our hope is to hold it at the Westin St. John. A notice of the annual meeting will be sent in Januarywhich will have more details. MVW is working on the idea of “webcasting” the meeting as a way that would allow owners to listen, view a presentation, and submit questions. Please watch your mail in January for more information.

Please feel free to contact any of us with your questions, suggestions or comments.

Have a happy and healthy holiday season.


David Futransky
david.coralvista@gmail.com​

Nancy Gerding
nancy.coralvista@gmail.com​

Mark Schultz
mark.coralvista@gmail.com​


You have received this message as part of your vacation ownership. Please do not reply directly to this system-generated email. Contact Vistana Management, Inc. online or at 9002 San Marco Court, Orlando, FL 32819.

©2020 Vistana Signature Experiences, Inc. ("Vistana") and Marriott International, Inc. ("Marriott"). All Rights Reserved.

Privacy Statement |  Terms & Conditions  |  10051  |  20A  |  20-WSJ-751521


----------



## cyntravel

Thanks Pat
Have you received anything from Sunset Bay yet?


----------



## GrayFal

cyntravel said:


> Thanks Pat
> Have you received anything from Sunset Bay yet?


Not yet.


----------



## GrayFal

Just a reminder that even resale CV and SB can deposit unused Home Options into their II personal accounts until 12/31 of the use year. VSN members can deposit into their corporate II account. 
 I had a recorded new owner certificate for SB sent to Vistana 11/26 and if the ownership gets into my account, I would be able to deposit the 2020 leftovers. Will see what happens; I check my Vistana account each day.


----------



## mclowe

WE CLOSED TODAY!!!! We bought 2 weeks in a 3BR Bay Vista.   

We are ALMOST there.....  And coincidentally, today marks exactly 100 days until we check in!

For those who are wondering about timelines, here's our experience.

9/22 - Offer accepted
9/23 - Seller sent confirmation of 2021 ressie in our name (fixed unit, fixed week)
9/28 - closing statement signed
9/29 - wired funds to escrow
9/30 - was told everything is done except for the tax clearance letters (Bay Vista so WSJ pays taxes) but they had already been ordered
11/5 - Attorney followed up on tax letters and USVI claimed there was an additional $15 in taxes owed.... not sure if this was the stamp tax or what because in Bay Vista, taxes are paid by WSJ.  In any event, lawyer paid them since it wasn't worth fighting (even though she claimed they were wrong.)  By this time, deed was stale so an extra $100 that the realtor graciously ate.
12/4 - Final tax letters received, deed recorded and funds wired to seller

Lawyer said she will forward the recorded deed to Vistana and said "it normally takes them a week or two to process".  That sounds optimistic to me.  Waiting for the seller to send me the dues invoice so we can pay directly.

One step closer.....


----------



## Eric B

Eric B said:


> It's my first year owning at WSJ and I just got the budget proposal, too.  The amounts you listed, @DavidnRobin, are from the bottom line of the revenue side and seem to include revenue from Bank/Investment Interest, Late Fees, Maintenance Fee Interest Income, and Surplus Return along with what I would guess is the Maintenance Fee on the top line.  If that interpretation of the budget is right, I would put them at:
> 
> Studio: $1643.47
> 1Bd TH: $2191.42
> 2Bd TH: $2739.31
> 2Bd Prem: $3286.96
> 3Bd Pool: $3287.18
> 
> In your experience, do they generally match the top budget revenue line for the maintenance fees or the Total Maintenance Fee Revenue line?



Just got my bill for 2021 for the 1 Bd TH.  Total was $2,191.42 and breakdown exactly matched the 2021 Operating Assessment to the Maintenance Fee line item under the Revenue portion of the proposed budget and the 2021 Reserve fee to the Reserve Fee line item of the proposed budget.  I would expect that the remaining unit types will also match those line items.  The approved budget included with the bill matches the proposed one.


----------



## GrayFal

mclowe said:


> WE CLOSED TODAY!!!! We bought 2 weeks in a 3BR Bay Vista.
> 
> We are ALMOST there.....  And coincidentally, today marks exactly 100 days until we check in!
> 
> For those who are wondering about timelines, here's our experience.
> 
> 9/22 - Offer accepted
> 9/23 - Seller sent confirmation of 2021 ressie in our name (fixed unit, fixed week)
> 9/28 - closing statement signed
> 9/29 - wired funds to escrow
> 9/30 - was told everything is done except for the tax clearance letters (Bay Vista so WSJ pays taxes) but they had already been ordered
> 11/5 - Attorney followed up on tax letters and USVI claimed there was an additional $15 in taxes owed.... not sure if this was the stamp tax or what because in Bay Vista, taxes are paid by WSJ.  In any event, lawyer paid them since it wasn't worth fighting (even though she claimed they were wrong.)  By this time, deed was stale so an extra $100 that the realtor graciously ate.
> 12/4 - Final tax letters received, deed recorded and funds wired to seller
> 
> Lawyer said she will forward the recorded deed to Vistana and said "it normally takes them a week or two to process".  That sounds optimistic to me.  Waiting for the seller to send me the dues invoice so we can pay directly.
> 
> One step closer.....


My recorded Sunset Bay document was sent to Vistana 11/25.  I filled out the transfer form so I know my owner number is on there.  I check every day to see if it is in tbe account.  Nothing yet!


----------



## DavidnRobin

Eric B said:


> Just got my bill for 2021 for the 1 Bd TH. Total was $2,191.42 and breakdown exactly matched the 2021 Operating Assessment to the Maintenance Fee line item under the Revenue portion of the proposed budget and the 2021 Reserve fee to the Reserve Fee line item of the proposed budget. I would expect that the remaining unit types will also match those line items. The approved budget included with the bill matches the proposed one.



2.63% increase in MFs for all WSJ VGV villa types compared to 2020.
This follows a large increase (9.38%) from 2019 to 2020.

This does not account for Property Taxes (they vary), VSN fees, or that BS $25/nite USVI ‘Environment’ Fee.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mclowe

GrayFal said:


> My recorded Sunset Bay document was sent to Vistana 11/25.  I filled out the transfer form so I know my owner number is on there.  I check every day to see if it is in tbe account.  Nothing yet!



We are new owners, so we don't have an owner number yet.  I still need to figure out how to pay our annual dues, too.  The seller said he hasn't received the bill yet.


----------



## GrayFal

mclowe said:


> We are new owners, so we don't have an owner number yet.  I still need to figure out how to pay our annual dues, too.  The seller said he hasn't received the bill yet.


Don’t worry, they’ll find you ! 
The important thing is that you have your resies in place for your trip. 
I received my VGV bill 
Edit. Just checked, SB and CV are posted on the website.


----------



## DavidnRobin

GrayFal said:


> Don’t worry, they’ll find you !
> The important thing is that you have your resies in place for your trip.
> I received my VGV bill
> Edit. Just checked, SB and CV are posted on the website.



What are the %increases compared to 2020 for CV and SB?
just curious...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

DavidnRobin said:


> What are the %increases compared to 2020 for CV and SB?
> just curious...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Coral Vista 96.7K resort season 
2019 $1997.30
2020 $1997.30
2021 $1901.85 - Base fee $607.14 plus $0.0135288 per point $1294.70

Coral Vista 148.1K Resort season
2021 $2610.76 - Base $607.24 plus pp $2003.62

Coral Vista 176.7K Diamond season 
2021 $2997.68 - base plus pp

Sunset Bay 67.1K resort season
2020 $1383.92
2021 $1406.48 ($0.0209853 per point)

Sunset Bay 148.1K resort season
2021 $3107.92

Sunset Bay 176.7K Diamond season 
2021 $3708.10


----------



## DST

We are almost there - the "agreement to assign membership" will be sent on Monday for our SB 2BR   Is there anything we can do to help the process move a bit quicker?  I have joined Vistana but of course I don't have the membership number yet, do hey change that number? On the form there is a contract number and a certificate number will those change?

On another note, we are thinking of doing a trip in February (flexible on dates) does anyone have anything available, its just two of us but prefer to be on the ocean side, not across the street

Thanks for all your advice during this purchase


----------



## dioxide45

DST said:


> We are almost there - the "agreement to sign membership" will be sent on Monday for our SB 2BR   Is there anything we can do to help the process move a bit quicker?  I have joined Vistana but of course I don't have the membership number yet, do hey change that number? On the form there is a contract number and a certificate number will those change?
> 
> On another note, we are thinking of doing a trip in February (flexible on dates) does anyone have anything available, its just two of us but prefer to be on the ocean side, not across the street
> 
> Thanks for all your advice during this purchase


The contract number of the ownership won't change. It stays with the deed throughout its lifetime. However, you won't be able to or want to attach that ownership to your Vistana.com account until you actually own the week and Vistana has transferred it on their side.


----------



## DST

dioxide45 said:


> The contract number of the ownership won't change. It stays with the deed throughout its lifetime. However, you won't be able to or want to attach that ownership to your Vistana.com account until you actually own the week and Vistana has transferred it on their side.



Good to know thank you, we are hoping this wont take more than two weeks, is that too optimistic?


----------



## dioxide45

DST said:


> Good to know thank you, we are hoping this wont take more than two weeks, is that too optimistic?


For a property in the USVI, it is very optimistic. If you only have a contract right now, expect a lot longer. Realize, the owner has to sign the deed over (that could take two weeks on its own), then they have to get it recorded in the USVI (think Island Time). Then they have to send it to Vistana to be transferred into your name (think weeks, perhaps a couple months.

Perhaps you are closer than I am thinking. What is "agreement to sign membership"? Is SB ownership not deeded?


----------



## GrayFal

DST said:


> Good to know thank you, we are hoping this wont take more than two weeks, is that too optimistic?


11/16 I received my “agreement to assign membership” papers 
11/19 mailed the executed paperwork to closing company 
11/23 closing company received documents and forward to Chicago Title Company
11/25 closing company received executed documents and sent to Vistana. 
12/13 not in my account yet


----------



## GrayFal

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps you are closer than I am thinking. What is "agreement to sign membership"? Is SB ownership not deeded?


Sunset Bay and Coral Vista Not deeded. You get a Membership Certificate. Transfer done by Chicago Title.


----------



## DST

dioxide45 said:


> For a property in the USVI, it is very optimistic. If you only have a contract right now, expect a lot longer. Realize, the owner has to sign the deed over (that could take two weeks on its own), then they have to get it recorded in the USVI (think Island Time). Then they have to send it to Vistana to be transferred into your name (think weeks, perhaps a couple months.
> 
> Perhaps you are closer than I am thinking. What is "agreement to sign membership"? Is SB ownership not deeded?



we have done everything mentioned above, we are sending the paperwork to vistana Monday (well the closing company is) that’s why we are hoping to have membership in 2 weeks


----------



## dioxide45

DST said:


> we have done everything mentioned above, we are sending the paperwork to vistana Monday (well the closing company is) that’s why we are hoping to have membership in 2 weeks


Based on @GrayFal timeline, two weeks may not be possible.


----------



## DavidnRobin

December 2020 

Dear Fellow Virgin Grand Villas Owner: 

We recently participated in two Board meetings and approved the 2021 budget. We are writing to update you on developments.

Maintenance fee increase

As you know from the budget that you received in the mail, maintenance fees are increasing by 2.6 percent in 2021. We regret that there is any increase in the midst of a pandemic and a national economic downturn, but there was no way to avoid it. The largest driver of the increase was an increase in insurance premiums, which we anticipated and wrote to you about last year. This increase alone accounts for an average charge of $62.23 per unit week (a little less for smaller units, a little more for larger ones). More than 80 percent of the $62.23, however, is attributable to the fact that until 2021, the developer was paying the insurance premiums for the common areas, including the resort landscaping, large pool, fitness center, laundry facility, energy plant, staff cafeteria, staff locker rooms, and roadways. Starting in 2021, the developer, in its continued effort to reallocate common area operating costs, will no longer pay these premiums, and they are being allocated to the four condominium associations, with Virgin Grand bearing the largest percentage (36.51%) of those costs because it has the largest number of units. The second largest driver of the increase (an average total of $54.08 per unit week) is, unlike in past years, we are no longer going to charge a $40 daily “resort fee” to renters, because while there is no litigation against the resort or the association, there is a risk that such fees could eventually be determined not to be consistent with law. We do not want to take a chance on being sued and having to pay legal fees as well as reimbursing renters. Increased benefit costs for staff members (an average total of $38.40) is the third largest driver of the maintenance fee increase. 

One offset to the increase is due to the fact that our contingency fund for paying the deductible on any insurance claim is now fully funded, so we are no longer building charges for such a fund into the maintenance fee. 

Maintenance fee delinquencies 

The maintenance fee delinquency rate is currently 7.65%, up from 4.8% for the same period last year. This means that owners who do not pay their fees are locked out of their units and face liens and foreclosure suits, while those who do pay must experience higher maintenance fees to cover the full amount of expenses incurred by the association. Please pay your bill by its January 8 due date and do not risk being unable to enjoy the resort (or, through exchanges, the other resorts that you can use). 

The good news about COVID-19 

There have been no reports of anyone getting COVID-19 at the resort, and as of the Board Meeting on November 10, management reported that the COVID-19 rate on the island has been stable (even though it has been rising rapidly in the states). The resort has been taking strong measures to keep owners safe, including disinfecting the common areas three times a day, thoroughly cleaning and disinfecting rooms after every use, and encouraging social distancing. The Westin ferry has a new air filtration system that cleans the air more effectively than HEPA filtering. All resorts on St. John and St. Thomas were temporarily closed by the Governor of the Virgin Islands to new arrivals for two periods during the summer. But those closures ended, and the resort contemplates 83% occupancy in December. 

Repurchase agreement 

Many owners have written to us asking whether the developer would repurchase or take back their units. We ask about this at every Board meeting. The developer’s current response is that such a plan continues to be under consideration but that the idea was suspended during the pandemic and economic downturn. It remains a subject of discussion. 

Annual meeting 

Your association’s annual meeting and the board meeting that follows will be held on March 1 at 9:00 am. The meetings will be offered via a webcast for owners to be able to view the presentation, hear the proceedings and submit questions for the Q&A session following the annual meeting. 

Larry Pelletier 
larrypelletierx@gmail.com
Philip Schrag
phil.schrag@gmail.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

DST said:


> we have done everything mentioned above, we are sending the paperwork to vistana Monday (well the closing company is) that’s why we are hoping to have membership in 2 weeks


I contacted member service who sent my email to vacation ownership specialist 
@DST @dioxide45 

Here is the reply 

Dear GrayFal,

I welcome the opportunity to assist with your inquiry. 

Please note that it can take up to 30-45 business days for that information to be reflected on your account. 

Should you have any additional questions, please let me know.

Sincerely,

Ricky V.
Vacation Ownership Specialist


----------



## mclowe

Update - Vistana completed our ownership change!  It's official.

For those who are wondering about timelines, here's our experience (for reference, this is a Bay Vista private resale.  BV is deeded).

9/22 - Offer accepted
9/23 - Seller sent confirmation of 2021 ressie in our name (fixed unit, fixed week)
9/28 - closing statement signed
9/29 - wired funds to escrow
9/30 - was told everything is done except for the tax clearance letters (Bay Vista so WSJ pays taxes) but they had already been ordered
11/5 - Attorney followed up on tax letters and USVI claimed there was an additional $15 in taxes owed.... not sure if this was the stamp tax or what because in Bay Vista, taxes are paid by WSJ. In any event, lawyer paid them since it wasn't worth fighting (even though she claimed they were wrong.) By this time, deed was stale so an extra $100 that the realtor graciously ate.
12/4 - Final tax letters received, deed recorded and funds wired to seller
12/5 - Attorney sent recorded deed to Vistana requesting they update their records
12/16 - Vistana confirmed ownership transfer was complete (only 8 business days from when attorney sent docs)


----------



## dioxide45

mclowe said:


> 12/5 - Attorney sent recorded deed to Vistana requesting they update their records
> 12/16 - Vistana confirmed ownership transfer was complete (only 8 business days from when attorney sent docs)


That is great. I am truly shocked it was so fast!


----------



## GrayFal

dioxide45 said:


> That is great. I am truly shocked it was so fast!


I am not feeling the Vistana love!
Did you use an attorney on the island? Just curious. @mclowe


----------



## mclowe

GrayFal said:


> I am not feeling the Vistana love!
> Did you use an attorney on the island? Just curious. @mclowe


The attorney is based on STT.  She just emailed the deed and requested they make the update.  I was surprised it happened so quickly!  Now, I just need to figure out how to set up an account!!!!


----------



## GrayFal

mclowe said:


> The attorney is based on STT.  She just emailed the deed and requested they make the update.  I was surprised it happened so quickly!  Now, I just need to figure out how to set up an account!!!!


It has been a long time since I have done this but likely you need your ownership number and go to the website to set it up.


----------



## dioxide45

mclowe said:


> The attorney is based on STT.  She just emailed the deed and requested they make the update.  I was surprised it happened so quickly!  Now, I just need to figure out how to set up an account!!!!


You can setup a Vistana.com account without even having ownership. Then all you should need is the contract owner to connect your ownership to the Vistana.com account.


----------



## tomandrobin

mclowe said:


> Update - Vistana completed our ownership change!  It's official.
> 
> For those who are wondering about timelines, here's our experience (for reference, this is a Bay Vista private resale.  BV is deeded).
> 
> 9/22 - Offer accepted
> 9/23 - Seller sent confirmation of 2021 ressie in our name (fixed unit, fixed week)
> 9/28 - closing statement signed
> 9/29 - wired funds to escrow
> 9/30 - was told everything is done except for the tax clearance letters (Bay Vista so WSJ pays taxes) but they had already been ordered
> 11/5 - Attorney followed up on tax letters and USVI claimed there was an additional $15 in taxes owed.... not sure if this was the stamp tax or what because in Bay Vista, taxes are paid by WSJ. In any event, lawyer paid them since it wasn't worth fighting (even though she claimed they were wrong.) By this time, deed was stale so an extra $100 that the realtor graciously ate.
> 12/4 - Final tax letters received, deed recorded and funds wired to seller
> 12/5 - Attorney sent recorded deed to Vistana requesting they update their records
> 12/16 - Vistana confirmed ownership transfer was complete (only 8 business days from when attorney sent docs)



Holy cow! That was a quick settlement. I have friends who have been trying to settler for a year now. 

Can you do me a favor and send me your attorney that handled the closing and filing of the deed?


----------



## Theiggy

mclowe said:


> Update - Vistana completed our ownership change! It's official.
> 
> For those who are wondering about timelines, here's our experience (for reference, this is a Bay Vista private resale. BV is deeded).
> 
> 9/22 - Offer accepted
> 9/23 - Seller sent confirmation of 2021 ressie in our name (fixed unit, fixed week)
> 9/28 - closing statement signed
> 9/29 - wired funds to escrow
> 9/30 - was told everything is done except for the tax clearance letters (Bay Vista so WSJ pays taxes) but they had already been ordered
> 11/5 - Attorney followed up on tax letters and USVI claimed there was an additional $15 in taxes owed.... not sure if this was the stamp tax or what because in Bay Vista, taxes are paid by WSJ. In any event, lawyer paid them since it wasn't worth fighting (even though she claimed they were wrong.) By this time, deed was stale so an extra $100 that the realtor graciously ate.
> 12/4 - Final tax letters received, deed recorded and funds wired to seller
> 12/5 - Attorney sent recorded deed to Vistana requesting they update their records
> 12/16 - Vistana confirmed ownership transfer was complete (only 8 business days from when attorney sent docs)



That’s amazing. I signed a contract to buy a VGV pool villa in August. Since then there has been ZERO progress. They haven’t even got the deed recorded. I had to tell them that the seller needed to pay the taxes. I was supposed to get 2020 usage! Well now it looks like seller will have to pay maintenance fees. 

I’m happy for you that it went so smoothly! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mclowe

tomandrobin said:


> Holy cow! That was a quick settlement. I have friends who have been trying to settler for a year now.
> 
> Can you do me a favor and send me your attorney that handled the closing and filing of the deed?


 I sent you a PM


----------



## mclowe

And my good fortune continues.  I signed up for an account on Vistana but couldn't link my weeks.  I called Owner Services at 9am and got right through (zero hold time) and had it all linked by 9:07am.

Now we are officially official.  Nothing left to do but wait!


----------



## tomandrobin

mclowe said:


> I sent you a PM



Thank you very much! I will be forwarding this to my friends!


----------



## alexadeparis

Theiggy said:


> That’s amazing. I signed a contract to buy a VGV pool villa in August. Since then there has been ZERO progress. They haven’t even got the deed recorded. I had to tell them that the seller needed to pay the taxes. I was supposed to get 2020 usage! Well now it looks like seller will have to pay maintenance fees.
> 
> I’m happy for you that it went so smoothly!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It sounds like you may be repeating the same type of fiasco i went through with my pool villa. Stay on top of it!


----------



## Theiggy

alexadeparis said:


> It sounds like you may be repeating the same type of fiasco i went through with my pool villa. Stay on top of it!



Yes they clearly don’t know what they are doing. I offered to help  but they weren’t receptive to that lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

mclowe said:


> And my good fortune continues.  I signed up for an account on Vistana but couldn't link my weeks.  I called Owner Services at 9am and got right through (zero hold time) and had it all linked by 9:07am.
> 
> Now we are officially official.  Nothing left to do but wait!


Sent you a PM @mclowe


----------



## DST

Hi all - sorry have not been on for a bit; holidays and work have been exhausting!  We have not heard anything on getting the certificate so we can book - I set up an account on Vistana so I am one step ahead there. Is there anyone to contact at Vistana to get the certificate faster?  Any tips
Mclowe that's fast - good for you!


----------



## GrayFal

GrayFal said:


> 11/16 I received my “agreement to assign membership” papers
> 11/19 mailed the executed paperwork to closing company
> 11/23 closing company received documents and forward to Chicago Title Company
> 11/25 closing company received executed documents and sent to Vistana.
> 12/13 not in my account yet


New ownership in my account 12/30,


----------



## mclowe

Does anyone know if the TVs are compatible with Apple TV, Roku or FIresticks?  We are in Bay Vista if that matters.  We are headed down in March (fingers crossed) to spend 2 weeks (long time visitor to STJ, first time to Westin and new owner!). We are thinking we will order takeout from our favorite restaurants and eat at the villa more this visit and would be good to stream movies etc.  Is the wifi even strong enough to support this?


----------



## eagle29

Another question:
I will be staying in a pool villa and am wondering what type of coffee maker (and filters needed) they have. Thank you


----------



## ferndale

mclowe said:


> Does anyone know if the TVs are compatible with Apple TV, Roku or FIresticks?  We are in Bay Vista if that matters.  We are headed down in March (fingers crossed) to spend 2 weeks (long time visitor to STJ, first time to Westin and new owner!). We are thinking we will order takeout from our favorite restaurants and eat at the villa more this visit and would be good to stream movies etc.  Is the wifi even strong enough to support this?



not sure on the tv being compatible, but my son does sometimes stream Netflix to his computer, so the wifi must be pretty good.


----------



## ferndale

eagle29 said:


> Another question:
> I will be staying in a pool villa and am wondering what type of coffee maker (and filters needed) they have. Thank you



the pool villa coffee makers are a black and decker type that brews into a holding reservoir and keeps it warm.  needs pre ground coffee, and pretty sure it is the basket type filter.


----------



## alexadeparis

ferndale said:


> not sure on the tv being compatible, but my son does sometimes stream Netflix to his computer, so the wifi must be pretty good.


Last time we were there we had smart tv in the rooms that could access Netflix Hulu etc


----------



## GrayFal

alexadeparis said:


> Last time we were there we had smart tv in the rooms that could access Netflix Hulu etc


We just did in October at Sunset Bay.


----------



## Helios

@alexaseparis is correct on tv info, I was in a pool villa just before Christmas - Smart TVs with Netflix, etc...


----------



## RLS50

Quick question, and apologies in advance if it is a dumb one...

Say somebody purchases a 3BR/3BA in the VGV phase at Westin St. John during Platinum season, worth 196,900 Star Options. 

However the Owner decides to travel during Gold Season instead one year. 

Do they still retain their full amount of 196,900 Star Options to use towards another unit during Gold season if they wanted to?

And if so, are all 4 phases available to that Owner to use those 196+K Star Options to search availability at 8 months out?

For example, could an Owner take their Platinum season options worth 196+K and book 3+ weeks in a 1BR Premium during Gold season (assuming their was something available)?


----------



## echino

RLS50 said:


> Quick question, and apologies in advance if it is a dumb one...
> 
> Say somebody purchases a 3BR/3BA in the VGV phase at Westin St. John during Platinum season, worth 196,900 Star Options.
> 
> However the Owner decides to travel during Gold Season instead one year.
> 
> Do they still retain their full amount of 196,900 Star Options to use towards another unit during Gold season if they wanted to?
> 
> And if so, are all 4 phases available to that Owner to use those 196+K Star Options to search availability at 8 months out?
> 
> For example, could an Owner take their Platinum season options worth 196+K and book 3+ weeks in a 1BR Premium during Gold season (assuming their was something available)?



Yes, but you will be competing with all other owners with StarOptions at 8 months - not just WSJ owners.


----------



## RLS50

One additional, question, as this would be my first mandatory resort ownership (I currently own at WLR only).   

Can I rent additional Star Options from others owners to add to my account if I need some extra Options to make the reservation I want?    Similar to the way Marriott owners can rent extra points?


----------



## echino

RLS50 said:


> One additional, question, as this would be my first mandatory resort ownership (I currently own at WLR only).
> 
> Can I rent additional Star Options from others owners to add to my account if I need some extra Options to make the reservation I want?    Similar to the way Marriott owners can rent extra points?



No. But you can borrow your next-year points.


----------



## dioxide45

RLS50 said:


> One additional, question, as this would be my first mandatory resort ownership (I currently own at WLR only).
> 
> Can I rent additional Star Options from others owners to add to my account if I need some extra Options to make the reservation I want?    Similar to the way Marriott owners can rent extra points?


There is no way to transfer StarOptions like Marriott owners can transfer Vacation Club (DC) points.


----------



## CPNY

Any shot for 4th of July week opening? I got lucky today with harborside. I was able to piece together 4 nights in a large one bedroom and the last two in a small one bedroom. Wondering if WSJ would ever open up


----------



## GrayFal

RLS50 said:


> Quick question, and apologies in advance if it is a dumb one...
> 
> Say somebody purchases a 3BR/3BA in the VGV phase at Westin St. John during Platinum season, worth 196,900 Star Options.
> 
> However the Owner decides to travel during Gold Season instead one year.
> 
> Do they still retain their full amount of 196,900 Star Options to use towards another unit during Gold season if they wanted to?
> 
> And if so, are all 4 phases available to that Owner to use those 196+K Star Options to search availability at 8 months out?
> 
> For example, could an Owner take their Platinum season options worth 196+K and book 3+ weeks in a 1BR Premium during Gold season (assuming their was something available)?


Tbe other thing you can do is float your ownership during your season. Between 8-10 months out you can reserve in your season/phase only. And your only competition is the small group of gold VGV  WSJ owners.


----------



## denimore2000

I am so sad. I have a Studio booked for 10 days starting April 5 but will probably have to cancel. I’m from Canada and chances of a vaccine in the next few months are looking less and less likely.


----------



## GrayFal

denimore2000 said:


> I am so sad. I have a Studio booked for 10 days starting April 5 but will probably have to cancel. I’m from Canada and chances of a vaccine in the next few months are looking less and less likely.


USVI doesn't require a vaccine.  Negative Covid test 5 days before.  Is it Canada that requires it?


----------



## denimore2000

GrayFal said:


> USVI doesn't require a vaccine.  Negative Covid test 5 days before.  Is it Canada that requires it?


I have COPD, so it’s my choice not to go.


----------



## YYJMSP

GrayFal said:


> USVI doesn't require a vaccine.  Negative Covid test 5 days before.  Is it Canada that requires it?



Canada requires negative PCR test and up to 14days quarantine on return...


----------



## DST

Hi All - quick update on our purchase, we still do not have our VSE number (we bout in Sunset Bay) - we have everything else signed and was sent into VSE. The closing group who handled all of this said that VSE needs to "complete the deal in the system" which I assume means the new certificate and updates the records.  
My concern is that we have to pay fees for 2021 (since this all closed 12.11) and we want to be able to use the resort this year (we have weeks 1-18 and 51/52).  
Does anyone have any advice, anyone that I can call or are we stuck 
Thanks


----------



## SandyPGravel

ferndale said:


> not sure on the tv being compatible, but my son does sometimes stream Netflix to his computer, so the wifi must be pretty good.


Yes I brought my firestick with me last year.  Hulu-live wouldn't work though, 'cause I wasn't at home.


----------



## GrayFal

DST said:


> Hi All - quick update on our purchase, we still do not have our VSE number (we bout in Sunset Bay) - we have everything else signed and was sent into VSE. The closing group who handled all of this said that VSE needs to "complete the deal in the system" which I assume means the new certificate and updates the records.
> My concern is that we have to pay fees for 2021 (since this all closed 12.11) and we want to be able to use the resort this year (we have weeks 1-18 and 51/52).
> Does anyone have any advice, anyone that I can call or are we stuck
> Thanks


If it actually closed you would have online? Or telephone access and would be able to access your ownership online or by calling Vistana.  
So Call Vistana and simply ask if you are in their system.  If you are they will gladly take your  CC info to pay and help you make a reservation if there are any left in your season. If not, you are 8 months out from the resort season when you can also reserve.  Reminder that all owners with SOs can also reserve your season now (8 months out).  
Not sure what would be left at this time?


----------



## DST

GrayFal said:


> If it actually closed you would have online? Or telephone access and would be able to access your ownership online or by calling Vistana.
> So Call Vistana and simply ask if you are in their system.  If you are they will gladly take your  CC info to pay and help you make a reservation if there are any left in your season. If not, you are 8 months out from the resort season when you can also reserve.  Reminder that all owners with SOs can also reserve your season now (8 months out).
> Not sure what would be left at this time?



Thanks Gray - I'm being told it was handed off to Vistana and it can take some time (blah blah blah) - do you happen to have a number that I can call by any chance.

That's my worry by the time we end up getting the info, we wont be able to use it


----------



## alexadeparis

Pandemic Delivery Options
					

STJ To Go - A New Meal Delivery Service



					www.westinstjohnownersinfo.com
				



Hey guys, I added a new feature to my page because I heard about a new restaurant delivery service on island. If you have any other resources, I would love to add them to my page so we WSJers keep everyone up to date on what's available. For now, other than the delivery, I know about Starfish having online ordering, but that's pretty much it. Let me know thanks.


----------



## DST

alexadeparis said:


> Pandemic Delivery Options
> 
> 
> STJ To Go - A New Meal Delivery Service
> 
> 
> 
> www.westinstjohnownersinfo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I added a new feature to my page because I heard about a new restaurant delivery service on island. If you have any other resources, I would love to add them to my page so we WSJers keep everyone up to date on what's available. For now, other than the delivery, I know about Starfish having online ordering, but that's pretty much it. Let me know thanks.


We used Landlubbers when we were on the Island in September, they were awesome. We ordered groceries from Starfish, they picked those up and stopped and picked up some alcohol that Starfish did not carry - the charge was only 35.00. They also offered to stop at a restaurant and pickup dinner on that night as well


----------



## DST

Update - still no information on our purchase. Both the seller and myself have tried to get information but we are striking out - I emailed the realtor that assisted us, we'll see if she can help.  I think I am a patient person, but my patience is running thin.....anyone have any ideas (timeline - 10/21 purchased, 11/27 closing all final monies paid, 12/11 agreement to assign membership completed).


----------



## alexadeparis

DST said:


> We used Landlubbers when we were on the Island in September, they were awesome. We ordered groceries from Starfish, they picked those up and stopped and picked up some alcohol that Starfish did not carry - the charge was only 35.00. They also offered to stop at a restaurant and pickup dinner on that night as well


Thanks I will get them added to the page


----------



## GrayFal

DST said:


> Update - still no information on our purchase. Both the seller and myself have tried to get information but we are striking out - I emailed the realtor that assisted us, we'll see if she can help.  I think I am a patient person, but my patience is running thin.....anyone have any ideas (timeline - 10/21 purchased, 11/27 closing all final monies paid, 12/11 agreement to assign membership completed).


I don't want to seem to be ignoring you.  As per my post #1232 I was told 30-45 business days. 

If your certificate was mailed 12/11 and received 12/15 you are at 30 business days. 

Seems you are in touch with the seller. When they log into their account, they might  still see the ownership. If they still see it, the transfer hasn't been done. 
You could ask the closing company to follow up to confirm Vistana received your documents. 

If the sellers don't see it, then it has transferred to you and Vistana has not acknowledged you as owner yet.
If that's the case, contact Vistana with that knowledge. 

That's all I can think of.....


----------



## HankW

DST said:


> Update - still no information on our purchase. Both the seller and myself have tried to get information but we are striking out - I emailed the realtor that assisted us, we'll see if she can help.  I think I am a patient person, but my patience is running thin.....anyone have any ideas (timeline - 10/21 purchased, 11/27 closing all final monies paid, 12/11 agreement to assign membership completed).



You may have already discussed this, but did you get a copy of the deed and the Vistana transfer documentation?


----------



## SandyPGravel

Wow, looks like I can go to the VGV board meeting on Monday March 1st and the BV board meeting on Wednesday March 3rd during my stay.  Maybe I can get the concierge to schedule my OU on Tuesday!!


----------



## SandyPGravel

*Flexible Cancellation*
In response to changing marketplace conditions, Marriott International is committed to ensuring our customers experience flexibility during these challenging times

*For all Marriott International hotels worldwide, we are extending our flexible reservation policies as follows:*

In general, for guests with existing reservations made before July 6, 2020, for any future arrival date, the policies that were in place at the time of reservation, or as previously communicated, will continue to be honored.
For guests with reservations made on or after July 6, 2020, for arrival dates through March 31, 2021, we will allow the reservation to be changed or cancelled at no charge up to 24 hours before the scheduled arrival date. Reservations with pre-paid rates and other limited exclusions* will be subject to the rate offer rules communicated at the time of reservation. Please note that changes to the reservation will be subject to availability and any rate differences.
For guests making new reservations for arrival dates on or after April 1, 2021, individual hotel cancellation policies in place at the time of reservation will apply.
Please note that this policy does not apply to travel associated with a Group booking. For guests with Group reservations (e.g., for meetings, events or conferences), please review the booking rate rules and contact the group organizer for more information.
Guests who booked via online travel agents or other third-party travel professionals are advised to contact their booking provider directly for further information.


I know this email I just received refers to "hotels worldwide"  but I received this email with an invitation to book at the Westin St John.  So nice of them to allow everyone but actual owners to cancel up until 24 hours prior to arrival.  I was able to use my ownership last year, but so many had to cancel through no fault of their own and received restricted options in return.


----------



## GrayFal

HankW said:


> You may have already discussed this, but did you get a copy of the deed and the Vistana transfer documentation?


I am not @DST but we chatted.  Her recorded documents ( transfer paperwork from title company) was not sent/mailed  to Vistana until 1/5/21. Expected turn around time is 30-45 business days. Sooooo, likely to hear something as they are at about 25-ish days.


----------



## canesfan

SandyPGravel said:


> I know this email I just received refers to "hotels worldwide" but I received this email with an invitation to book at the Westin St John. So nice of them to allow everyone but actual owners to cancel up until 24 hours prior to arrival. I was able to use my ownership last year, but so many had to cancel through no fault of their own and received restricted options in return.



I agree, I had a bunch of restricted options from having our WSJ visit cancel. It wasn’t anything that we could have prevented as we were within 60 days when the pandemic hit. I’m still salty over it. If I had made a conscious choice in making a reservation during a pandemic then I think it’s up to me to assess my risk. But in my WSJ reservation I had absolutely no control. (We were set to arrive May 1st)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DST

Morning - Sorry have been busy at work and traveling.....

So here is our update - happy to say that on Friday the previous owner got notification, I have not heard anything officially yet but went on our Visatana page (we created it a bit ago) and when I logged in we are in! I used the contract number, that does not change, but we do not have the certificate number or any paperwork.

This was certainly a learning process, there are things we would have done differently but the owners we purchased from were really kind. They booked a reservation for this year in August, we were told that would transfer over but it not showing in our account and of course Vistana is closed on weekends. I tried to make a reservation but I keep getting an error message. 

In all this took about 4 months from beginning to end, some say that is good, some say too long - I am just happy to have to complete  

Thanks for all the advice here and patience while I asked all sorts of silly questions - GrayFal, we shall meet one day on the Island


----------



## cubigbird

February 25, 2021

RE: Webcast of 2021 Annual Meeting of
Sunset Bay Vacation Owners Association

Dear Owner:

As a reminder, your Board of Managers approved a webcast for Owners to listen to the Annual Meeting and view the presentation to be held on March 1, 2021 at 2:00 p.m., Atlantic time.  Click here to enter your name and email address and join the webcast.

Please be advised, joining the webcast does not constitute officially attending the Annual Meeting and voting is not available through webcast. However, you will have the opportunity to type in questions for the question and answer session following adjournment of the meeting.

A recording of the Annual Meeting will be available for 60 days through the weblink above.

If you have any questions regarding the Annual Meeting, please contact Eugene Martin, General Manager, by email at Eugene.Martin2@vacationclub.com or by phone at 340-714-6094.

Sincerely,

Board Managers of
Sunset Bay Vacation Owners Association


----------



## Theiggy

Appeals Court Clears Way for Government to Collect Timeshare Fee
					

A ruling handed down on Tuesday by the Third Circuit Court of Appeals cleared the way for the U.S. Virgin Islands to keep collecting a $25 per day occupancy fee on timeshare units, which has been challenged by timeshare groups in the territory.




					stcroixsource.com
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

Theiggy said:


> Appeals Court Clears Way for Government to Collect Timeshare Fee
> 
> 
> A ruling handed down on Tuesday by the Third Circuit Court of Appeals cleared the way for the U.S. Virgin Islands to keep collecting a $25 per day occupancy fee on timeshare units, which has been challenged by timeshare groups in the territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stcroixsource.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was wrong on this one.
I am surprised that this fee was upheld - because this ‘Environment’ fee is the same whether a villa for 4 people or a villa for 10/12 people. This really sucks or those that own a studio.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theiggy

DavidnRobin said:


> I was wrong on this one.
> I am surprised that this fee was upheld - because this ‘Environment’ fee is the same whether a villa for 4 people or a villa for 10/12 people. This really sucks or those that own a studio.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It really is total BS. We pay taxes on our units like the rest of the USVI. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

Looks like the fee/tax was supposed to bring in $19 million a year but they have so far only collected $14 million in four years. As always, expenditures often cost more than expected and revenues always bring in less.


----------



## cubigbird

dioxide45 said:


> Looks like the fee/tax was supposed to bring in $19 million a year but they have so far only collected $14 million in four years. As always, expenditures often cost more than expected and revenues always bring in less.



I’m sure this money isn’t actually making its way to anything “environmental” or to where the locals benefit.  Sounds like another money grab to help fatten the governor’s coffers.  I can’t believe it was actually upheld.  $25/day is quite stuff....


----------



## SandyPGravel

dioxide45 said:


> Looks like the fee/tax was supposed to bring in $19 million a year but they have so far only collected $14 million in four years. As always, expenditures often cost more than expected and revenues always bring in less.


Are there really enough TS in the VI that it could possibly bring in $19 million/year? I wonder where that figure came from? (Granted a large portion of the 4 years was lost to IrMaria & CV19.)

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gatorfan

SandyPGravel said:


> Are there really enough TS in the VI that it could possibly bring in $19 million/year? I wonder where that figure came from? (Granted a large portion of the 4 years was lost to IrMaria & CV19.)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Just doing the math (not my strong suit) you'd need over 2080 units rented 365 days a year at $25 per day to reach $19 million.  I guess its conceivable across the three main islands. What's the Westin have, 225 or so?  St. Thomas has multiple TS resorts (Frenchman's Reef, Bluebeard's, etc). Not sure about St. Croix.

Regardless, it's still a lousy way to double tax owners on the properties.  The 7 nights of fees comes out over $20 higher than our annual property tax.


----------



## dherring

I am considering a purchase at the WSJ Virgin Grand Villas, does someone have a copy of the by-law, CC&R, HOA Doctrine and Rules &Regulations they can share with me?

_[Post and reply moved.] <--SueDonJ_


----------



## DavidnRobin

dherring said:


> I am considering a purchase at the WSJ Virgin Grand Villas, does someone have a copy of the by-law, CC&R, HOA Doctrine and Rules &Regulations they can share with me?



You are posting in a thread that is 5 years old. You should post this question in the WSJ Thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

The Westin St. John Resort Villas - March 2021 Report to Owners

March 2021 

Dear Fellow Member of the Virgin Grand Villas Condominium Owners Association,

As your owner-elected members of the Board, we recently participated virtually in the March 2021 Annual Meeting of the Association and the Board of Directors Meeting that followed. 

New elected director 

Larry Pelletier completed his term of service as an owner-elected member of the Board. We appreciate the time and effort that he contributed, particularly with regard to completion of the agreement between the Association and the management company described below. To replace him, you elected David Futransky, who recently completed 4 years of service on the Coral Vista VOA Board and has been an owner in Virgin Grand since 2002. 

Remediation expenses 

You will recall that after reconstruction work on the resort was done following Hurricane Irma, microbial contamination was discovered in several units, and that a substantial amount of work had to be done to remediate and repair those units. That work was completed and all units were able to be occupied by early 2020. There was dialogue about whether the Association or the management company were to bear the expense of the remediation and repair. As you know from prior communications, the management company agreed to shoulder the expense. The Association and the management company recently completed a formal confidential agreement to that effect. The terms of the agreement are confidential; however, the agreement is part of the Association’s records. Any requests for Association records which could include the agreement will require an owner to sign a confidentiality and non-disclosure agreement, obligating the owner not to share this Association record with any other individual. As an owner, you may obtain a copy of the agreement by sending a request by email to experiences@vacationclub.com.

Resort update 

A copy of the annual meeting presentation given by General Manager Eugene Martin and a summary of the questions and answers session is available in the association information section of the vistana.com website. A recording of the annual meeting and the questions and answers session from members is available through April 2021. Here are some highlights:

Despite the pandemic, occupancy rates are high. Based on reservations, the resort will be at about 90% capacity this spring, and more than 2/3 of that occupancy will be by owners rather than renters.
Eugene’s team has been extraordinarily diligent with their heightened cleaning procedures to help owners, guests and staff stay healthy. Precautions at the resort include social distancing requirements, only carry-out meals from Snorkels, the use of medical-grade disinfectants, the cancellation of mid-week cleaning of units but linens can be requested and delivered to your unit, upgraded HVAC filtering, hand sanitation stations, and the requirement that guests and staff wear masks when in indoor public areas such as the lobby, the deli, and the fitness center. The spa and spa services are temporarily closed, as is our Freecycle Shed, but beach chairs will be delivered to units on request. The shuttle is running, but it takes only one family at a time to reduce possible exposures. If another family needs the shuttle, a second shuttle is called. Please note that the Virgin Island government is also concerned to minimize health risks; owners should visit the USVI travel screening portal at usvitravelportal.com before flying to the Virgin Islands for up-to-date travel information. As a result of these precautions, there have been no reports of any guests contracting COVID while staying at the resort.
The Westin Ferry also observes precautions related to the pandemic, including distanced seating, a mask requirement, and frequent disinfection.
The pandemic slowed down negotiations for an operator of the Lemongrass restaurant. But they have resumed, and the General Manager hopes that it will be open by the summer of 2021.
Road through Virgin Grand

At the 2020 Annual Meeting, Marriott Vacations Worldwide (“MVW”) informed the Board of Directors that Westin St. John Hotel Company, Inc., the developer, owns property up the hill from Virgin Grand that it desires to sell, on which up to four single-family residential dwellings could be built. However, MVW reported that the only current road access to that property for the new owners (and construction companies that would build the houses and provide for utility connections) is the road through Virgin Grand. The owner-elected directors have received opposition from some Association members to the increased traffic during construction and afterward, and we suggested that the road could instead go around the Westin St. John by extending the road that presently goes to the East Chocolate Hole development. The President of the East Chocolate Hole Landowners Association, Kevyn Salsburg, who is also a Virgin Grand owner, welcomed that proposal and noted that under existing covenants, the new owners of the property would become members of that association. MVW is currently investigating the feasibility of that alternate route. MVW has hired an outside company to see whether the terrain is suitable for a road extension through the East Chocolate Hole development, and that company will consult with Ms. Salsburg and Ted Miazga, another Virgin Grand owner, both of whom live on the island and have considerable relevant expertise.

Reselling units to the developer

Some owners who have become unable to use the resort (or any of the resorts available by exchange) have asked that MVW initiate a plan to repurchase units from them. MVW has to date declined to create such a plan, but it is maintaining a list of people who want to resell their units to the developer. In addition, they are willing to discuss personal circumstances with any owner. To get on the list or discuss your personal situation, call the resale department in Orlando at 866-682-4547, Monday through Friday or email Resale.Operations@mvwc.com.

Responses to owner questions 

In response to questions that might be of general interest to owners, the management company provided this information:

Thirteen units in buildings 41 and 42 have sliding dividers rather than a wall between the two bedrooms on the second floor. We know from past surveys that the vast majority of the owners of those units would prefer a wall with a door, rather than sliding panels. The General Manager is taking a new look into whether that change could be made during the next renovation and whether the governing documents will allow it.
No financial credit is being allowed for weeks that were unused during the pandemic but restricted options have been awarded to owners who could not travel.
Zozo’s is reopening in the main building on the beach at Caneel Bay, but otherwise no reconstruction of that resort has commenced, and none is contemplated at the present time. Many other restaurants on the island are open but with limited seating because of social distancing.
Larger patio tables have been ordered for the pool villas and will be in place as soon as they can safely be shipped to the resort.
An owner has set up a listserv through which owners can communicate with each other. Owners can join by emailing virgingrandvillas@gmail.com. This site is not affiliated with the management company or the Association. If you supply your email address to this site, it will be shared with others who do so.
We ourselves have not been to the island since the pandemic began. But we hope to return in 2021 and hope to see many of you there.

David Futransky
david.virgingrand@gmail.com
Philip Schrag
phil.schrag@gmail.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

dherring said:


> I am considering a purchase at the WSJ Virgin Grand Villas, does someone have a copy of the by-law, CC&R, HOA Doctrine and Rules &Regulations they can share with me?
> 
> _[Post and reply moved.] I]_



Now that you are in the correct location...

I do have a paper copy of the VGV CCRs (quite old) - not sure how it would help you?
What is your question regarding VGV Ownership that would help in your decision?
Properties are deeded - fixed week (w/fixed checkin day) and fixed villas.
Booking can be done from ~18 months to 10 months. at 10-8 months out you can attempt to move reservation within your season and villa type.
BonVoy points (formerly StarPoints) do not transfer upon resale.
Not worth it anyway...

I think the more relevant questions would revolve around VSN (Vistana Signature Network) that is common for all VSN resorts. The critical 8 month point for using StarOptions to reserve within VSN including the other WSJ phases.
This document goes into how VGV ownership is linked to VSN through the StarOptions associated with the specific villa.
This is a common document that should be easy to obtain.

Do you have specific questions that Owners here can help with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexadeparis

DavidnRobin said:


> The Westin St. John Resort Villas - March 2021 Report to Owners
> 
> March 2021
> 
> Dear Fellow Member of the Virgin Grand Villas Condominium Owners Association,
> 
> As your owner-elected members of the Board, we recently participated virtually in the March 2021 Annual Meeting of the Association and the Board of Directors Meeting that followed.
> 
> New elected director
> 
> Larry Pelletier completed his term of service as an owner-elected member of the Board. We appreciate the time and effort that he contributed, particularly with regard to completion of the agreement between the Association and the management company described below. To replace him, you elected David Futransky, who recently completed 4 years of service on the Coral Vista VOA Board and has been an owner in Virgin Grand since 2002.
> 
> Remediation expenses
> 
> You will recall that after reconstruction work on the resort was done following Hurricane Irma, microbial contamination was discovered in several units, and that a substantial amount of work had to be done to remediate and repair those units. That work was completed and all units were able to be occupied by early 2020. There was dialogue about whether the Association or the management company were to bear the expense of the remediation and repair. As you know from prior communications, the management company agreed to shoulder the expense. The Association and the management company recently completed a formal confidential agreement to that effect. The terms of the agreement are confidential; however, the agreement is part of the Association’s records. Any requests for Association records which could include the agreement will require an owner to sign a confidentiality and non-disclosure agreement, obligating the owner not to share this Association record with any other individual. As an owner, you may obtain a copy of the agreement by sending a request by email to experiences@vacationclub.com.
> 
> Resort update
> 
> A copy of the annual meeting presentation given by General Manager Eugene Martin and a summary of the questions and answers session is available in the association information section of the vistana.com website. A recording of the annual meeting and the questions and answers session from members is available through April 2021. Here are some highlights:
> 
> Despite the pandemic, occupancy rates are high. Based on reservations, the resort will be at about 90% capacity this spring, and more than 2/3 of that occupancy will be by owners rather than renters.
> Eugene’s team has been extraordinarily diligent with their heightened cleaning procedures to help owners, guests and staff stay healthy. Precautions at the resort include social distancing requirements, only carry-out meals from Snorkels, the use of medical-grade disinfectants, the cancellation of mid-week cleaning of units but linens can be requested and delivered to your unit, upgraded HVAC filtering, hand sanitation stations, and the requirement that guests and staff wear masks when in indoor public areas such as the lobby, the deli, and the fitness center. The spa and spa services are temporarily closed, as is our Freecycle Shed, but beach chairs will be delivered to units on request. The shuttle is running, but it takes only one family at a time to reduce possible exposures. If another family needs the shuttle, a second shuttle is called. Please note that the Virgin Island government is also concerned to minimize health risks; owners should visit the USVI travel screening portal at usvitravelportal.com before flying to the Virgin Islands for up-to-date travel information. As a result of these precautions, there have been no reports of any guests contracting COVID while staying at the resort.
> The Westin Ferry also observes precautions related to the pandemic, including distanced seating, a mask requirement, and frequent disinfection.
> The pandemic slowed down negotiations for an operator of the Lemongrass restaurant. But they have resumed, and the General Manager hopes that it will be open by the summer of 2021.
> Road through Virgin Grand
> 
> At the 2020 Annual Meeting, Marriott Vacations Worldwide (“MVW”) informed the Board of Directors that Westin St. John Hotel Company, Inc., the developer, owns property up the hill from Virgin Grand that it desires to sell, on which up to four single-family residential dwellings could be built. However, MVW reported that the only current road access to that property for the new owners (and construction companies that would build the houses and provide for utility connections) is the road through Virgin Grand. The owner-elected directors have received opposition from some Association members to the increased traffic during construction and afterward, and we suggested that the road could instead go around the Westin St. John by extending the road that presently goes to the East Chocolate Hole development. The President of the East Chocolate Hole Landowners Association, Kevyn Salsburg, who is also a Virgin Grand owner, welcomed that proposal and noted that under existing covenants, the new owners of the property would become members of that association. MVW is currently investigating the feasibility of that alternate route. MVW has hired an outside company to see whether the terrain is suitable for a road extension through the East Chocolate Hole development, and that company will consult with Ms. Salsburg and Ted Miazga, another Virgin Grand owner, both of whom live on the island and have considerable relevant expertise.
> 
> Reselling units to the developer
> 
> Some owners who have become unable to use the resort (or any of the resorts available by exchange) have asked that MVW initiate a plan to repurchase units from them. MVW has to date declined to create such a plan, but it is maintaining a list of people who want to resell their units to the developer. In addition, they are willing to discuss personal circumstances with any owner. To get on the list or discuss your personal situation, call the resale department in Orlando at 866-682-4547, Monday through Friday or email Resale.Operations@mvwc.com.
> 
> Responses to owner questions
> 
> In response to questions that might be of general interest to owners, the management company provided this information:
> 
> Thirteen units in buildings 41 and 42 have sliding dividers rather than a wall between the two bedrooms on the second floor. We know from past surveys that the vast majority of the owners of those units would prefer a wall with a door, rather than sliding panels. The General Manager is taking a new look into whether that change could be made during the next renovation and whether the governing documents will allow it.
> No financial credit is being allowed for weeks that were unused during the pandemic but restricted options have been awarded to owners who could not travel.
> Zozo’s is reopening in the main building on the beach at Caneel Bay, but otherwise no reconstruction of that resort has commenced, and none is contemplated at the present time. Many other restaurants on the island are open but with limited seating because of social distancing.
> Larger patio tables have been ordered for the pool villas and will be in place as soon as they can safely be shipped to the resort.
> An owner has set up a listserv through which owners can communicate with each other. Owners can join by emailing virgingrandvillas@gmail.com. This site is not affiliated with the management company or the Association. If you supply your email address to this site, it will be shared with others who do so.
> We ourselves have not been to the island since the pandemic began. But we hope to return in 2021 and hope to see many of you there.
> 
> David Futransky
> david.virgingrand@gmail.com
> Philip Schrag
> phil.schrag@gmail.com
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 it would be nice if they could finally get those walls in on the older pool villa buildings - i specifically avoided those 2 buildings when buying mine.


----------



## DavidnRobin

alexadeparis said:


> it would be nice if they could finally get those walls in on the older pool villa buildings - i specifically avoided those 2 buildings when buying mine.



The history (iirc) is that they needed 100% agreement, and couldn’t get into contact with all owners as their database sucks for VGV.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B

dherring said:


> I am considering a purchase at the WSJ Virgin Grand Villas, does someone have a copy of the by-law, CC&R, HOA Doctrine and Rules &Regulations they can share with me?
> 
> _[Post and reply moved.] <--SueDonJ_





DavidnRobin said:


> Now that you are in the correct location...
> 
> I do have a paper copy of the VGV CCRs (quite old) - not sure how it would help you?
> What is your question regarding VGV Ownership that would help in your decision?
> Properties are deeded - fixed week (w/fixed checkin day) and fixed villas.
> Booking can be done from ~18 months to 10 months. at 10-8 months out you can attempt to move reservation within your season and villa type.
> BonVoy points (formerly StarPoints) do not transfer upon resale.
> Not worth it anyway...
> 
> I think the more relevant questions would revolve around VSN (Vistana Signature Network) that is common for all VSN resorts. The critical 8 month point for using StarOptions to reserve within VSN including the other WSJ phases.
> This document goes into how VGV ownership is linked to VSN through the StarOptions associated with the specific villa.
> This is a common document that should be easy to obtain.
> 
> Do you have specific questions that Owners here can help with?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







__





						Adobe Acrobat
					






					documentcloud.adobe.com
				




Here's a link to a compressed pdf of the documents from the Vistana HOA site for WSJ.  Couldn't attach the file itself as it is too big for the server settings on TUG.


----------



## dherring

Eric B said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adobe Acrobat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> documentcloud.adobe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to a compressed pdf of the documents from the Vistana HOA site for WSJ.  Couldn't attach the file itself as it is too big for the server settings on TUG.


thank you Eric!


----------



## DST

Hey all - Its been sometime since I was able to post but wanted to circle back around on our experience with purchasing in Sunset Bay (we are still happy we did) We purchased privately, the process started October 21st (the seller had a realtor) with the signed agreement and escrow monies.  we then signed "purchasers acknowledgement" (provided by Time Share Closing Group) on November 27th (paid the balance of the monies owed), we signed the "Agreement to Assign Membership" on December 11th, we received certificate number on March 26th (although it is dated March 5th) - this process was anything but smooth and if I had not continued to follow-up with the realtor and closing company, I am not sure we would have gotten this completed before March 26th.   Every time we called, the typical response was "it will take about 2 weeks" - it was not until I said that our attorney would write a letter to help determine why this was taking so long, that it was completed and sent to us on march 26th. 

The positive side of things was that the previous owner was very helpful and also paid the 2021 Maintenance fee. I have learned that the realtor/closing company should have collected that from us when we paid the final fees otherwise it would have held up the process longer.  We will pay the previous owner directly for the 2021 Maintenance Fees; they were also kind enough to book our trip for August and then we transferred it when everything was final.  We are lucky that we are flexible in getting our time off, otherwise we would have lost the use of the unit for the year of 2021, there was limited availability (none during the Diamond weeks).  

One question  - the previous owner also paid the "membership fee" for Sunset Bay, does that transfer with ownership.  We want to pay them for that fee if it did transfer to us.  Not sure what this fee is or the benefit of it?

We went into the process a bit blind, we did do our research and have stayed in Sunset Bay but was not aware of the process and the timelines that would occur.  Net time, we will know what to expect and will not use the closing group again - hope this timeline helps someone who may be going through the same thing that we did


----------



## GrayFal

Thanks for sharing
At the time the maint fee bill was issued and paid, the Home Options were part of the VSN until the ownership transferred to you March 5th 
As a resale owner, you are not part of the network. It is up to you to decide whether to reimburse the seller for that fee. 

I am glad they were able to “find” your August reservation.


----------



## DST

GrayFal said:


> Thanks for sharing
> At the time the maint fee bill was issued and paid, the Home Options were part of the VSN until the ownership transferred to you March 5th
> As a resale owner, you are not part of the network. It is up to you to decide whether to reimburse the seller for that fee.
> 
> I am glad they were able to “find” your August reservation.



Thanks - makes perfect sense


----------



## DST

Hi all - we will be heading down to STJ in August and we are considering purchasing a studio from Westin directly. If we do that, can they roll our resale purchase into the studio? We are thinking if we do this, there is more benefits to it or is that just silly thinking and we should look again on the resale market?  We learned a lot on our last purchase (many thanks to all of you) and are trying to see the pros/cons of this approach


----------



## ferndale

David - thanks for posting all the info from the meeting!    Looks like Bill and I will be coming this year!  Hope to see y'all and any other tuggers who are at the resort!


----------



## daviator

DST said:


> Hi all - we will be heading down to STJ in August and we are considering purchasing a studio from Westin directly. If we do that, can they roll our resale purchase into the studio? We are thinking if we do this, there is more benefits to it or is that just silly thinking and we should look again on the resale market?  We learned a lot on our last purchase (many thanks to all of you) and are trying to see the pros/cons of this approach


My understanding is that if you make a developer purchase of at least $10,000, they will requalify one resale week as if you’d purchased it from the developer.  I think it’s basically one week requalified for each $10K spent.  I haven’t done it personally and I’m sure somebody will correct me if I’m wrong.

Personally, I think there is value in having fully qualified ownerships, and so I think the strategy of buying resale and then making a small additional developer purchase to get the resale week qualified is a good one.  But if you like to just stay in the resort you own every year and not use your ownership elsewhere, then the benefits of requalifying your resale week are smaller.

if it were me, I’d agree on a price and benefits (“free” Bonvoy points, etc., that they throw in with the deal) and then bring up the resale week and tell them you want that requalified as part of the deal.  Maybe they’ll see it in your ownership and bring it up themselves.  I’m just worried that you’ll get a worse deal if they know you’re eager to requalify the resale week. Let them be desperate to sell to you, don’t be desperate to buy.


----------



## dioxide45

daviator said:


> My understanding is that if you make a developer purchase of at least $10,000, they will requalify one resale week as if you’d purchased it from the developer. I think it’s basically one week requalified for each $10K spent. I haven’t done it personally and I’m sure somebody will correct me if I’m wrong.


$10K for the first week and another $5K for each week you want to requalify. So if one wants to requalify three resale weeks, it would be $20K. I think amounts are higher in Hawaii,


----------



## daviator

dioxide45 said:


> $10K for the first week and another $5K for each week you want to requalify. So if one wants to requalify three resale weeks, it would be $25K. I think amounts are higher in Hawaii,


I'm not sure I'm understanding, wouldn't it then be $20K for three weeks ($10K + $5K + 5K)?  Or is it actually $15K for the first week?


----------



## dioxide45

daviator said:


> I'm not sure I'm understanding, wouldn't it then be $20K for three weeks ($10K + $5K + 5K)?  Or is it actually $15K for the first week?


I fixed my post.


----------



## GrayFal

dioxide45 said:


> $10K for the first week and another $5K for each week you want to requalify. So if one wants to requalify three resale weeks, it would be $20K. I think amounts are higher in Hawaii,


So to requalify 3 weeks you need to spend 20K on new product/unit? Or is the 10/5/5 in addition to the cost of the new unit?


----------



## dioxide45

GrayFal said:


> So to requalify 3 weeks you need to spend 20K on new product/unit? Or is the 10/5/5 in addition to the cost of the new unit?


It is 10/5/5 total in new money.


----------



## DavidnRobin

ferndale said:


> David - thanks for posting all the info from the meeting! Looks like Bill and I will be coming this year! Hope to see y'all and any other tuggers who are at the resort!



Hey!
Look forward to seeing you guys.
A lot to catch up on.
We got a great Biz class ticket - hopefully, the flight will exist when it comes time.
We will be fully vaccinated- be interesting to see what the USVI requirements will be in June.
Covid tested?
BVI still closed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharr7

Does anyone know how they handle 53-week years at WSJ-VGV? We have resale week 51 sat-sat and I was wondering if it would be (or could be) shifted to week 52 (with week 52 shifted to week 53) next year in 2022. Or does week 51 always and forever = week 51? Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Eric B

sharr7 said:


> Does anyone know how they handle 53-week years at WSJ-VGV? We have resale week 51 sat-sat and I was wondering if it would be (or could be) shifted to week 52 (with week 52 shifted to week 53) next year in 2022. Or does week 51 always and forever = week 51? Thanks for any insight!



I just picked up a resale week 51 as well, though it's a sun-sun so I won't have this issue until 2023.  I'm fairly certain these were sold as event weeks covering Christmas, so I'm expecting mine to shift to week 52 in 2023; I would expect yours to shift to week 52 in 2022.  I've been seeing my fixed week VGV reservations showing up at the 18-month point on the Vistana website, so you should be able to tell on June 17th this year whether it's starting December 17th next year and you should know for sure on June 24th if it's starting December 24th next year.


----------



## wjarcher

If they are event weeks like other vistana resorts, then week 51 must have Christmas day and week 52 must have new years day. Like this year, my Friday check in week 52 at WKORVN is 12/31 to 1/7 but my Sunday check week 52 is 12/26 to 1/2.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## CHCH

Hi Everyone, 
This is the first year I am considering renting a vehicle on St. John for my annual stay at the Westin. Question: if I rent from O’Connor on-site, am I guaranteed a parking spot each day? My unit is in Bay Vista. 
Thank you for any help. 
Best, CH


----------



## bobpark56

CHCH said:


> Hi Everyone,
> This is the first year I am considering renting a vehicle on St. John for my annual stay at the Westin. Question: if I rent from O’Connor on-site, am I guaranteed a parking spot each day? My unit is in Bay Vista.
> Thank you for any help.
> Best, CH


We have never had a problem parking at WSJ...and we never rent from O'Conner. We rent from an in-town outfit, where we get to use their parking long when going in to Cruz Bay.


----------



## ferndale

DavidnRobin said:


> Hey!
> Look forward to seeing you guys.
> A lot to catch up on.
> We got a great Biz class ticket - hopefully, the flight will exist when it comes time.
> We will be fully vaccinated- be interesting to see what the USVI requirements will be in June.
> Covid tested?
> BVI still closed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


we arrive the 6th!  and. have friends coming this year.  all of us will also be fully vaccinated, so lets plan to get together.  Successfully got our big car from Amalie!  ready to come!  I feel like I have only seen the inside of my house and a grocery store this year - and plenty of outside labor on the farm, but that doesn't count!!


----------



## CPNY

I booked the room and reserved the rental car through Amalie. My friends had one job......call Amalie and give the CC to secure the reservation for the jeep. Because they are “so busy” they never called Amalie. So I’m looking for other rental cars on St Thomas to shop for food and drive to the ferry. Any other car rental places that will pick us up at the airport and allow us to take the car to St John? Road side assistance and parking on St. John would be great as well


----------



## Theiggy

@CPNY try Paradise or L&L Jeep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

CHCH said:


> Hi Everyone,
> This is the first year I am considering renting a vehicle on St. John for my annual stay at the Westin. Question: if I rent from O’Connor on-site, am I guaranteed a parking spot each day? My unit is in Bay Vista.
> Thank you for any help.
> Best, CH


There is ample parking at the resort.


----------



## CHCH

GrayFal said:


> There is ample parking at the resort.


Thank you bobpark56 and GrayFal. Much appreciated!


----------



## CPNY

What time should one plan on leaving WSJ to catch a 1pm flight?


----------



## GrayFal

CPNY said:


> What time should one plan on leaving WSJ to catch a 1pm flight?


9 am Westin ferry if it is a weekend flight.  10 am Cruz bay is cutting it close.


----------



## CPNY

GrayFal said:


> 9 am Westin ferry if it is a weekend flight.  10 am Cruz bay is cutting it close.


I was planning on taking the Westin ferry. Eesh 9am? Maybe I’ll take the 3 PM connecting and give myself some time to enjoy coffee in the morning


----------



## SRG53

CHCH said:


> Hi Everyone,
> This is the first year I am considering renting a vehicle on St. John for my annual stay at the Westin. Question: if I rent from O’Connor on-site, am I guaranteed a parking spot each day? My unit is in Bay Vista.
> Thank you for any help.
> Best, CH


We have rented many times from OConner and like them. Never had a problem finding parking in February


----------



## GrayFal

CPNY said:


> I was planning on taking the Westin ferry. Eesh 9am? Maybe I’ll take the 3 PM connecting and give myself some time to enjoy coffee in the morning


Check with the resort to see what time they are running the ferry. It varies depending on time of year. We had a non stop at 2:30 and we arrived quite early because of the feet schedule. The later one Left us without enough time before departure.


----------



## CPNY

GrayFal said:


> Check with the resort to see what time they are running the ferry. It varies depending on time of year. We had a non stop at 2:30 and we arrived quite early because of the feet schedule. The later one Left us without enough time before departure.


Thank you! I tend to always run with tight timelines. I’m guessing I cannot do that in St John. I was on a 2pm flight but they moved it to 1pm. I switched to a 3pm connecting to give myself more time in the morning. But if I need to leave so early for a 3pm flight also, I may as well just stick with the direct.


----------



## CPNY

Westin ferry times back to red hook are 8am, 10:30a, 2:45p, 4:45p, and 6:45p.


----------



## sharr7

So this is...close to accurate:



			https://vistana-web-static.s3.amazonaws.com/vistana-web/destinations/schedules/WSJ-temporary-ferry-schedule.pdf


----------



## CPNY

sharr7 said:


> So this is...close to accurate:
> 
> 
> 
> https://vistana-web-static.s3.amazonaws.com/vistana-web/destinations/schedules/WSJ-temporary-ferry-schedule.pdf
> 
> 
> View attachment 35252


How long is the ferry from Westin to red hook and what is the drive to the airport? I’m wondering if it’s better to take a 10:30 ferry for a 1pm flight or maybe head over to Cruz bay and take a ferry to crown bay and take a cab from there


----------



## Eric B

The Westin St. John Resort Villas | Maps
					

Get directions and see resort maps for The Westin St. John Resort Villas.




					www.vistana.com
				




Per the discussion here, the Westin ferry takes 15 minutes and its a 45 minute drive.  That's for going from the airport to WSJ, though.


----------



## sharr7

Ferry is 15-20 min, taxi is about 30-40 min Red Hook to STT Airport.

May want to consider the Crown Bay ferry as well https://www.interislandboatservices.com/
Ferry about 35 min, taxi only 5 min. But you have to taxi to Cruz Bay from Westin too.


----------



## CPNY

sharr7 said:


> Ferry is 15-20 min, taxi is about 30-40 min Red Hook to STT Airport.
> 
> May want to consider the Crown Bay ferry as well https://www.interislandboatservices.com/
> Ferry about 35 min, taxi only 5 min. But you have to taxi to Cruz Bay from Westin too.


I was just looking at the option. The issue is I have an 1pm flight and the first ferry leaves at 11am (I don’t think this would be enough time). I have friends with a rental car so they can drive me to the ferry terminal that morning. If I do the 3PM connecting flight, this would be enough time (I think too much time)


----------



## sharr7

Yeah the 11AM is probably too tight. The 10:30 Westin is probably enough time, so long as they don't enforce anything like the ferry they put you on must be >3 hr before your departure time (though there's probably ways around this if they do have any rules like that...)

I would keep the direct flight and the 1PM time slot. I've been planning for a trip in June and based on the (Saturday) departure times of major flights, you're less likely to run into 2-hour lines at the airport at 1PM than 3PM - most departures are from 3PM-6PM.


----------



## CPNY

sharr7 said:


> Yeah the 11AM is probably too tight. The 10:30 Westin is probably enough time, so long as they don't enforce anything like the ferry they put you on must be >3 hr before your departure time (though there's probably ways around this if they do have any rules like that...)
> 
> I would keep the direct flight and the 1PM time slot. I've been planning for a trip in June and based on the (Saturday) departure times of major flights, you're less likely to run into 2-hour lines at the airport at 1PM than 3PM - most departures are from 3PM-6PM.


Great point. I’ll stick with the 1pm direct.

Do you think the 11am ferry going into crown bay is a better option? I hear the ride to the airport is much closer from crown bay ~5 minute drive? That could get me to the airport by 11:45 for a 1:05 flight?


----------



## sharr7

Maybe someone who tried something similar recently could chime in but I'd hate to tell you to do that, it does go against general flight arrival guidelines and recent anecdotes of horrendous airport lines. I'm not sure I'd be comfortable doing it. The 30 min difference of the westin departure is just enough that I wouldn't stress about every minor delay on the way there. 

You could call that ferry company and see what they say. They occasionally add a 9AM trip.


----------



## GrayFal

sharr7 said:


> Maybe someone who tried something similar recently could chime in but I'd hate to tell you to do that, it does go against general flight arrival guidelines and recent anecdotes of horrendous airport lines. I'm not sure I'd be comfortable doing it. The 30 min difference of the westin departure is just enough that I wouldn't stress about every minor delay on the way there.
> 
> You could call that ferry company and see what they say. They occasionally add a 9AM trip.


You are correct. It isn't enough time. You want to be at that airport 10-10:30 for a 1 pm flight.  When I was arriving 10/2019 we left airport at 1:30 on Westin transport for 2:30 ferry.  Normally 30-40 ride.  There was an accident that closed the two lane road near Bolongo Bay.  Taxi had to turn around, go back into town and take the middle road past K-Mart arriving right at 2:30 as the Westin ferry pulled away.   We could have gotten the 3 pm Public ferry but decide to sit and drink in our terminal with our new friends from Louisiana who had been traveling 2 days to get there because of weather related flight delays. We got the 4Pm Westin ferry. 

It really is island time there, stuff happens and you can't do anything about it.  

If you want you can take the Westin ferry one way and going home take the public ferry at 9 am to get to the airport between 10-10:30. 

I can't wait to hear your travel stories


----------



## jschmeling

On our way Friday, last minute decision and availability lined up for six days! Drawback - no car rentals seem to be available, but we'll deal. When we have a car rental we usually bring our own beach chairs in a large duffel - they weigh about 17 pounds each - and then haul them to the beaches we snorkel at. Having to take taxis alters this equation a bit, I suspect, anyone think it'd be a problem for my wife and I to each lug one on the taxi? Awkward, but will it tick off drivers and others? They're like long boxes when folded up (canopy chairs). We'll leave them behind otherwise, but the canopies are pretty nice for keeping from sunburning!

Separately, how's the resort this month? Looks fully booked, so I'm expecting crowds at the pool and Snorkels. Accurate? We've been coming in September most years recently so lower crowds. How's mask wearing or not at the pool and outside? We're fully vaccinated, but used to wearing masks everywhere where we live, inside and outside. What else is different with COVID? We are going stir crazy at home and so ready to be on a beach and snorkeling and swimming!!!


----------



## DavidnRobin

CPNY said:


> What time should one plan on leaving WSJ to catch a 1pm flight?



Get a Porter at STT.
Early WSJ ferry is likely safest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY

DavidnRobin said:


> Get a Porter at STT.
> Early WSJ ferry is likely safest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was afraid if this lol


----------



## alexadeparis

jschmeling said:


> On our way Friday, last minute decision and availability lined up for six days! Drawback - no car rentals seem to be available, but we'll deal. When we have a car rental we usually bring our own beach chairs in a large duffel - they weigh about 17 pounds each - and then haul them to the beaches we snorkel at. Having to take taxis alters this equation a bit, I suspect, anyone think it'd be a problem for my wife and I to each lug one on the taxi? Awkward, but will it tick off drivers and others? They're like long boxes when folded up (canopy chairs). We'll leave them behind otherwise, but the canopies are pretty nice for keeping from sunburning!
> 
> Separately, how's the resort this month? Looks fully booked, so I'm expecting crowds at the pool and Snorkels. Accurate? We've been coming in September most years recently so lower crowds. How's mask wearing or not at the pool and outside? We're fully vaccinated, but used to wearing masks everywhere where we live, inside and outside. What else is different with COVID? We are going stir crazy at home and so ready to be on a beach and snorkeling and swimming!!!


They will charge you like luggage for the chairs in the taxi a couple bucks each ride


----------



## DavidnRobin

VGV Property Tax Notice:

May 24, 2021

The Government of the U.S. Virgin Islands recently posted a reminder to all property owners on its Lieutenant Governor’s website of the current amnesty of all interest and penalties assessed against all outstanding U.S. Virgin Islands real property taxes. This waiver will expire on June 30, 2021. 

“The amnesty is extended to all property owners covering all delinquent tax years and is intended to provide a waiver of 100% of all interest and penalties,” said Lieutenant Governor Roach. Read more on the amnesty offer from the U.S. Virgin Islands Government. Property tax payments can be paid online at propertytax.vi.gov. 

For additional information regarding property tax payments, please contact the Office of the Tax Collector on St. John at 340-774-2991.

Sincerely,
Vistana Management, Inc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawnwrey

DavidnRobin said:


> Get a Porter at STT.
> Early WSJ ferry is likely safest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We just left there Saturday. We took the 10:30am Westin ferry, and were not at the gate until 1:08pm. That was with first class checking in on delta and TSA precheck. Never seen it so busy! Saw many people miss their flight. Plan ahead!


----------



## CPNY

Dawnwrey said:


> We just left there Saturday. We took the 10:30am Westin ferry, and were not at the gate until 1:08pm. That was with first class checking in on delta and TSA precheck. Never seen it so busy! Saw many people miss their flight. Plan ahead!


WOW! Unfortunately I’m leaving on a Saturday as well. I’m guessing I’ll be leaving at 8AM from Westin to be safe.


----------



## CPNY

Anyone having an issue getting into the USVI travel portal? If I’m leaving on Sunday, is it acceptable to get my test today?


----------



## DanCali

Does anyone know if these home tests are accepted by the USVI portal?

They apparently have a partnership with United (I got a targeted email due to an international itinerary I have). Supposedly they are good for coming back into the US from overseas, so I'd think USVI should accept them. However, from what I can tell the results are received via app so not sure how you present them to USVI portal.

Abbott’s BinaxNOW™ COVID-19 Ag At-Home Test Kit 6 Pack (emed.com)


----------



## Seagila

CPNY said:


> Anyone having an issue getting into the USVI travel portal? If I’m leaving on Sunday, is it acceptable to get my test today?



I believe so or at least I hope so. USVI travel guidance says RT-PCR test taken and negative test results received "both within five days of commencement of travel to the Territory".

Our flight leaves mainland US and arrives in STT on Saturday, May 29th, so took the Covid test yesterday, May 24th, and just uploaded the negative results to https://usvitravelportal.com about 15 minutes ago. Now waiting on their approval.


----------



## CPNY

Seagila said:


> I believe so or at least I hope so. USVI travel guidance says RT-PCR test taken and negative test results received "both within five days of commencement of travel to the Territory".
> 
> Our flight leaves mainland US and arrives in STT on Saturday, May 29th, so took the Covid test yesterday, May 24th, and just uploaded the negative results to https://usvitravelportal.com about 15 minutes ago. Now waiting on their approval.


I can’t get into the portal for some reason. I keep getting spam pop ups


----------



## tborr123

DavidnRobin said:


> VGV Property Tax Notice:
> 
> May 24, 2021
> 
> The Government of the U.S. Virgin Islands recently posted a reminder to all property owners on its Lieutenant Governor’s website of the current amnesty of all interest and penalties assessed against all outstanding U.S. Virgin Islands real property taxes. This waiver will expire on June 30, 2021.
> 
> “The amnesty is extended to all property owners covering all delinquent tax years and is intended to provide a waiver of 100% of all interest and penalties,” said Lieutenant Governor Roach. Read more on the amnesty offer from the U.S. Virgin Islands Government. Property tax payments can be paid online at propertytax.vi.gov.
> 
> For additional information regarding property tax payments, please contact the Office of the Tax Collector on St. John at 340-774-2991.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Vistana Management, Inc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How does one find out what and how much is owing?


----------



## daviator

DavidnRobin said:


> VGV Property Tax Notice:
> 
> May 24, 2021
> 
> The Government of the U.S. Virgin Islands recently posted a reminder to all property owners on its Lieutenant Governor’s website of the current amnesty of all interest and penalties assessed against all outstanding U.S. Virgin Islands real property taxes. This waiver will expire on June 30, 2021.
> 
> “The amnesty is extended to all property owners covering all delinquent tax years and is intended to provide a waiver of 100% of all interest and penalties,” said Lieutenant Governor Roach. Read more on the amnesty offer from the U.S. Virgin Islands Government. Property tax payments can be paid online at propertytax.vi.gov.
> 
> For additional information regarding property tax payments, please contact the Office of the Tax Collector on St. John at 340-774-2991.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Vistana Management, Inc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do owners at WSJ have to pay property taxes directly, separately from their maintenance fees?  Hard to imagine why the local government would want to chase thousands of timeshare owners instead of just collecting from Vistana and having the taxes rolled into maintenance fees like all (?) the other Vistana properties.  Seems like that's also a pain for owners, one more bill to keep track of and pay every year.

I guess I shouldn't try to find logic behind governmental decisions...


----------



## SandyPGravel

daviator said:


> Do owners at WSJ have to pay property taxes directly, separately from their maintenance fees?  Hard to imagine why the local government would want to chase thousands of timeshare owners instead of just collecting from Vistana and having the taxes rolled into maintenance fees like all (?) the other Vistana properties.  Seems like that's also a pain for owners, one more bill to keep track of and pay every year.
> 
> I guess I shouldn't try to find logic behind governmental decisions...


Only the owners in the Virgin Grand Section.  (Of course the VGV section is the only mandatory section at WSJ.)


----------



## GrayFal

CPNY said:


> I can’t get into the portal for some reason. I keep getting spam pop ups


Did you finally get in?


----------



## CPNY

GrayFal said:


> Did you finally get in?


I did, thanks


----------



## Theiggy

tborr123 said:


> How does one find out what and how much is owing?



Tax bill search 





__





						Office of Tax Collector – United States Virgin Islands
					






					ltg.gov.vi
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY

I called today and I was informed I was in a 3 bedroom in the bay vista. I requested coral vista for a 3 bedroom lockoff (more privacy desires in the lockoff), what are the chances they would honor the request if I’m already “assigned”? Check in is this Sunday.


----------



## echino

CPNY said:


> I called today and I was informed I was in a 3 bedroom in the bay vista. I requested coral vista for a 3 bedroom lockoff (more privacy desires in the lockoff), what are the chances they would honor the request if I’m already “assigned”? Check in is this Sunday.



Resort is fully booked, so chances are near zero.


----------



## CPNY

echino said:


> Resort is fully booked, so chances are near zero.


Thought that was the case.


----------



## GrayFal

CPNY said:


> Thought that was the case.


So where are you?
You are missing a lovely weekend here in NY


----------



## CPNY

GrayFal said:


> So where are you?
> You are missing a lovely weekend here in NY


WSJ..... bay vista.


----------



## echino

CPNY said:


> WSJ..... bay vista.



Can you post a photo of your view?


----------



## CPNY

echino said:


> Can you post a photo of your view?


Sure will when I get a chance. Unfortunately I’m on the second floor, but the view is still nice.


----------



## SandyPGravel

I was in bldg 27(I think) in 2017. Whichever is the furthest from main office. We were on third floor. Liked the unit & the view, hated how far the walk was to everything. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY

SandyPGravel said:


> I was in bldg 27(I think) in 2017. Whichever is the furthest from main office. We were on third floor. Liked the unit & the view, hated how far the walk was to everything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I’m in building 26.... would have preferred if I received a 3 bedroom lockout but it is what it is


----------



## GrayFal

CPNY said:


> I’m in building 26.... would have preferred if I received a 3 bedroom lockout but it is what it is


I am curious if you called or contacted Vistana after you made the reservation to request a three bedroom in Sunset or Coral? Or requested it in the Diamond Pre-arrival form? 
I know you mentioned you called a few days before check in to inquire.


----------



## CPNY

GrayFal said:


> I am curious if you called or contacted Vistana after you made the reservation to request a three bedroom in Sunset or Coral? Or requested it in the Diamond Pre-arrival form?
> I know you mentioned you called a few days before check in to inquire.


I did put it in the diamond form. It’s ok, I made it work. Being the owner of the star options and inviting my friends I had some guilt for wanting to take the master (traveling with a couple). I wanted them to have the lockoff portion for privacy. I’m always giving up the master bedroom when I travel with couples. This time I took it and I don’t feel bad haha. Well, I feel bad but that bathroom is too good to pass up.


----------



## CPNY

echino said:


> Can you post a photo of your view?



for some reason the photo I’m trying to post is too large


----------



## SandyPGravel

CPNY said:


> I did put it in the diamond form. It’s ok, I made it work. Being the owner of the star options and inviting my friends I had some guilt for wanting to take the master (traveling with a couple). I wanted them to have the lockoff portion for privacy. I’m always giving up the master bedroom when I travel with couples. This time I took it and I don’t feel bad haha. Well, I feel bad but that bathroom is too good to pass up.


Don't feel guilty. We reserved a 2BR LO at Harborside for us & a couple with a 9 yo child. We still took the larger 1 BR. We're the one's paying for & organizing/arranging everything. (Turns out they were horrible people to vacation with, wasn't ever going to happen again anyway. Was a VERY long week.)

We have a 2BR TH in the VGV section of WSJ. We always use the master with the view. No guilt whatsoever. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY

SandyPGravel said:


> Don't feel guilty. We reserved a 2BR LO at Harborside for us & a couple with a 9 yo child. We still took the larger 1 BR. We're the one's paying for & organizing/arranging everything. (Turns out they were horrible people to vacation with, wasn't ever going to happen again anyway. Was a VERY long week.)
> 
> We have a 2BR TH in the VGV section of WSJ. We always use the master with the view. No guilt whatsoever.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thank you! Yeah it’s my vacation that I invited people on. It’s a free vacation! LOL They have their own room and bathroom is hat should be “good enough” right?


----------



## daviator

SandyPGravel said:


> Don't feel guilty. We reserved a 2BR LO at Harborside for us & a couple with a 9 yo child. We still took the larger 1 BR. We're the one's paying for & organizing/arranging everything. (Turns out they were horrible people to vacation with, wasn't ever going to happen again anyway. Was a VERY long week.)
> 
> We have a 2BR TH in the VGV section of WSJ. We always use the master with the view. No guilt whatsoever.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I decided a long time ago that you don’t really know someone until you vacation with them!  I have vacationed with a few people that were great, with others that I would NEVER travel with again.  And if I were single, I’d move “traveling someplace together“ way up in the dating schedule, it’s really importent to establish travel compatibility before getting too involved.  

And yes, if you’re providing the accommodations, your friends should be happy with whatever they get. Don’t look a gift horse in the mouth, I say!


----------



## GrayFal

SandyPGravel said:


> Don't feel guilty. We reserved a 2BR LO at Harborside for us & a couple with a 9 yo child. We still took the larger 1 BR. We're the one's paying for & organizing/arranging everything. (Turns out they were horrible people to vacation with, wasn't ever going to happen again anyway. Was a VERY long week.)
> 
> We have a 2BR TH in the VGV section of WSJ. We always use the master with the view. No guilt whatsoever.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I was starting to feel bad because I always take the main bedroom when traveling to my TS or my exchange. Glad you other people jumped in to say the same. 
And I would do the same in someone else’s TS, take the other BR.


----------



## SandyPGravel

Does anyone know where smoking is allowed at the resort?  I've never paid attention.  We're considering offering to bring some friends on vacation with us, but one of them smokes.  I know it is specifically stated not in the villas, not on the balconies and not around the pool.  But are there specific areas where you are only allowed to smoke?  Or, for example in the VGV section can you walk outside your villa and lean against your jeep and puff away?

I don't know if I have noticed anyone smoking on the beaches around the island either.  I can't say I have seen butts in the sand except the fully clothed kind. 

Any insight would be greatly appreciated, so I can nip this in the butt


----------



## Seagila

The only designated smoking area at WSJ is by the parking area behind the main lobby. Otherwise, no smoking at the resort. Walked by a few smokers in the area yesterday which prompted our question with the front desk. We thought it was a totally smoke-free resort.


----------



## dioxide45

Seagila said:


> The only designated smoking area at WSJ is by the parking area behind the main lobby. Otherwise, no smoking at the resort. Walked by a few smokers in the area yesterday which prompted our question with the front desk. We thought it was a totally smoke-free resort.


I have never known a resort to be 100% smoke free. There is always some designated smoking area, if not multiple designated areas.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Unfortunately resort is not smoke free - disgusting addiction. (not ‘Habit’)

There there are smoking areas by the ends of B32 and B34.

Unfortunately, people smoke by the upper pool patios (even with No Smoking signs) because I am always picking up butts off the ground.
Weird, because no smoker ever admits to tossing butts on the ground - yet, there they are.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY

Ive decided that virgin grand is prob where I’d want to be since I would spend any time at the resort. The ability to drive to the room in that phase is a huge plus. The island is phenomenal and I cannot wait to come back. What are the chances that a combined program makes it even harder for vistana owners to book in the VSN? I can see all of the Marriott die hards dump FC and try and book this resort.


----------



## SandyPGravel

CPNY said:


> Ive decided that virgin grand is prob where I’d want to be since I would spend any time at the resort. The ability to drive to the room in that phase is a huge plus. The island is phenomenal and I cannot wait to come back. What are the chances that a combined program makes it even harder for vistana owners to book in the VSN? I can see all of the Marriott die hards dump FC and try and book this resort.


It's pretty difficult to book WSJ now, if more are added to the pool it won't get any better.  Before I owned here I was able to book low season (May, October & November without a problem) right at the 8 month mark but was never able to book prime weeks.

VGV are the best(IMHO)  I own in Bay Vista as well, but I have requested VGV for my upcoming stay.  Will see what happens.  I was offered VGV one other time when I had a SO rez, but my guests preferred to have 2 beds instead of one in the second BR so we were in BV.


----------



## Gatorfan

Weird question...I was looking at the Vistana App Dashboard and it lists what my Staroptions Balance is for 2021, 2022, 2023 and 2024. The balance for 2021, 2022, and 2023 are all correct, however 2024 is listed as zero. It's not something I'm terribly worried about (a few years to potentially fix it) but I was curious if anyone else saw the same thing.


----------



## dioxide45

Gatorfan said:


> Weird question...I was looking at the Vistana App Dashboard and it lists what my Staroptions Balance is for 2021, 2022, 2023 and 2024. The balance for 2021, 2022, and 2023 are all correct, however 2024 is listed as zero. It's not something I'm terribly worried about (a few years to potentially fix it) but I was curious if anyone else saw the same thing.


It shows the same when you look at your balances online. They figure StarOptions and VSN will be gone by then in favor of the new Marriott program, so they aren't listing them


----------



## GrayFal

CPNY said:


> Ive decided that virgin grand is prob where I’d want to be since I would spend any time at the resort. The ability to drive to the room in that phase is a huge plus. The island is phenomenal and I cannot wait to come back. What are the chances that a combined program makes it even harder for vistana owners to book in the VSN? I can see all of the Marriott die hards dump FC and try and book this resort.


I have owned Marriott since 2001. It is hard to imagine that Marriott owners would have priority over Vistana owners - and the other way around. The premise of Vistana is that home resort resie is 12-8, Staroptions at 8 months.  It’s highly unlikely Marriott owners would have access at 8 months. At 6 months, possibly.  
But you just don’t know. It is all speculation at this time.


----------



## Gatorfan

dioxide45 said:


> It shows the same when you look at your balances online. They figure StarOptions and VSN will be gone by then in favor of the new Marriott program, so they aren't listing them


I wondered if it was some nefarious scheme to eliminate Staroptions! Glad I caught it early and could bring it to everyone's attention so we can start early to thwart their evil plans!


----------



## SandyPGravel

Gatorfan said:


> I wondered if it was some nefarious scheme to eliminate Staroptions! Glad I caught it early and could bring it to everyone's attention so we can start early to thwart their evil plans!


Better yet, maybe they're busy recalculating how much more they'll be worth once the programs are combined and are just waiting to dump them into our accounts.


----------



## DanCali

Seems like a quick call to customer service may shed some light on this.


----------



## sharr7

2024 Weekly Ownership Interests StarOptions
					

I've searched and didn't see this discussed anywhere. When I look at my Account Balances on Vistana the StarOptions associated with my Weekly Ownership Interests show 0 (zero). The other three years are showing the correct amounts. I've never seen it like this before. Is it this way on others or...




					tugbbs.com
				




I don't think it's anything


----------



## DanCali

GrayFal said:


> I have owned Marriott since 2001. It is hard to imagine that Marriott owners would have priority over Vistana owners - and the other way around. The premise of Vistana is that home resort resie is 12-8, Staroptions at 8 months.  It’s highly unlikely Marriott owners would have access at 8 months. At 6 months, possibly.
> But you just don’t know. It is all speculation at this time.



*(note to moderator:* responding to post in this thread but not really on WSJ topic so feel free to move if needed)

I don't think it would work like this. Just think of it as another exchange company. If you have a 2BR WKORV and decide to go somewhere else you can:

(i) use 148,100 Staroptions via SVN to try Colorado, Atlantis, Kauai etc, in which case your Hawaii week would become available to other SVN owners (in fact, in SVN any unit not reserved at 8 months out becomes available for exchange, which may force some owners to use SOs whether they want to or not)

(ii) Deposit in II, in which case your week would be available to other II exchangers or 

(iii) exchange via the Marriott DC (using maybe 4600 DC points based on rumors), in which case only other Marriott DC members can book that WKORV week

In the latter case it would be subject to those Exchange Company rules. They could also conceivably allow you to covert to the DC points and make a trade even at 12 or 13 months out, in which case other DC members may also book WKORV at 13 months out, even before other WKORV owners making a home resort reservation. I do see that as a potential problem for home resort owners so I actually went and looked at what the formal documents say (this is from WKV Owner Information). Based on my reading, it seems to me that home resort reservations should at least be safe up to 10 months out but I am not a lawyer so I can't tell you how ambiguous it is. I highlighted what seem to be key some statements.

Required Reservation Periods. There must be at least one “Home Resort Reservation Period.”

(i) The Home Resort Reservation Period must permit an Owner having a Floating Vacation
Ownership Interest to request a reservation, without competition from anyone who does not
own a Vacation Ownership Interest in the Plan, for a Vacation Unit that is the same Unit Type
as the Owner’s Unit Type and for any Vacation Period in the same Season as the Owner’s Use
Week, provided that nobody else has reserved the Vacation Period and that no other persons
have the exclusive right to reserve the Vacation Period. The Reservation Period for Floating
Vacation Ownership Interests must last at least sixty (60) days.

(ii) The Home Resort Reservation Period must permit an Owner having a Fixed Vacation
Ownership Interest to have the exclusive right to reserve the Owner’s Use Week. The
Reservation Period for Fixed Vacation Ownership Interest Owners must last at least sixty (60)
days. During this Reservation Period, an Owner may only reserve a Vacation Unit that is the
same Unit Type as the Owner’s Unit Type.

(iii) Owners of Ultra Premium or Event Vacation Ownership Interests do not have a required
Reservation Period, as the Plan Operator will reserve a specific Use Week for the Vacation
Periods associated with the Vacation Ownership Interests of such Owners. However, the Plan
Operator may establish specific Reservation Periods during which Owners of either Event or
Ultra Premium Vacation Ownership Interests may give up their special reservation rights for
that Use Year and instead be treated as if the Owner had a Floating Vacation Period for that
Use Year, pursuant to Section 4.9.

(iv) The Reservation Period for Fixed and Floating Vacation Ownership Interest Owners
cannot begin more than eighteen months before the Check-in Day for any Use Period.

b) Other Reservation Periods. The reservation rules may create other Reservation Periods that are Home
Resort Reservation Periods.

c) Club Reservation Periods. “Club Reservation Period” means a Reservation Period when Club
Members may reserve a Use Period in any Club Unit (including a Vacation Unit in this Plan) that nobody
else has reserved and that no other persons have the exclusive right to reserve. There must be one or more
Club Reservation Periods at any time when the Club is no longer affiliated with an External Exchange
Program. There may also be Club Reservation Periods at times when the Club is affiliated with an External
Exchange Program. The Reservation Rules may give different names to the Club Reservation Periods.

d) Developer and Club Operator Reservations. The reservation rules may create one or more
Reservation Periods during which the Developer and/or the Club Operator may reserve any Use Period in a
Club Unit that nobody else has reserved and that no other persons have the exclusive right to reserve. This
means the Owners and Other Club Members may have to compete with the Developer and/or the Club
Operator for a reservation. This Reservation Period may not start more than sixty (60) days before the
Check-in-Day of a Use Period. It may overlap with other Home Resort or Club Reservation Periods.

e) Additional Reservation Periods. In addition to these reservation periods, there may be other
Reservation Periods. They may appear, for example, when the Developer creates a new Unit Type or a
new kind of Vacation Ownership Interest or when the Club Operator creates new kinds of Reservation
Periods as permitted by the Club Documents.


----------



## CPNY

GrayFal said:


> I have owned Marriott since 2001. It is hard to imagine that Marriott owners would have priority over Vistana owners - and the other way around. The premise of Vistana is that home resort resie is 12-8, Staroptions at 8 months.  It’s highly unlikely Marriott owners would have access at 8 months. At 6 months, possibly.
> But you just don’t know. It is all speculation at this time.


I may just have to pick up a WSJ unit if it becomes harder to get in with SO than it already is. I can see myself easily coming here once a year.


----------



## daviator

Gatorfan said:


> Weird question...I was looking at the Vistana App Dashboard and it lists what my Staroptions Balance is for 2021, 2022, 2023 and 2024. The balance for 2021, 2022, and 2023 are all correct, however 2024 is listed as zero. It's not something I'm terribly worried about (a few years to potentially fix it) but I was curious if anyone else saw the same thing.


Patience, grasshopper.  They just haven’t posted any of the 2024 SOs yet.  There's no way to book that far ahead so it doesn’t matter.  I’m not sure why they even show 2024.  Anyway I’d expect them to post those SOs by early 2022.


----------



## bobpark56

dioxide45 said:


> It shows the same when you look at your balances online. They figure StarOptions and VSN will be gone by then in favor of the new Marriott program, so they aren't listing them


I asked, as my 2024 numbers seemed wrong too. They told me it's just too early for those numbers to be fully correct. So patience seems warranted.


----------



## DavidnRobin

And now back to your regular programming…
May weather in June - rainy here.
More rain in last day than entire year in CA.
Glad we rented a car months ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

Nice sunsets lately 





20 minutes before







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

CPNY said:


> I may just have to pick up a WSJ unit if it becomes harder to get in with SO than it already is. I can see myself easily coming here once a year.


That's what happened to me. I personally love the flexibility of Points in CV and SB with different unit sizes and length of stay  but you have to do you!


----------



## GrayFal

DavidnRobin said:


> And now back to your regular programming…
> May weather in June - rainy here.
> More rain in last day than entire year in CA.
> Glad we rented a car months ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy your stay.  Please continue to share pix of your stay. October can't come soon enough! I have 33 days booked.


----------



## DavidnRobin

GrayFal said:


> Enjoy your stay. Please continue to share pix of your stay. October can't come soon enough! I have 33 days booked.



How about this?
There is a resort evacuation going on for some buildings (not ours, but friends in B44, and heard main pool deck cleared).
No response from Westin yet.
Stay tuned…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

DavidnRobin said:


> How about this?
> There is a resort evacuation going on for some buildings (not ours, but friends in B44, and heard main pool deck cleared).
> No response from Westin yet.
> Stay tuned…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just saw your FB post. 
Please send pictures of the bomb squad response (yikes!)


----------



## DavidnRobin

GrayFal said:


> I just saw your FB post.
> Please send pictures of the bomb squad response (yikes!)



Supposedly a bomb threat.
We took off to Little Lameshur.
Robin missed the shot of all the police action.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomandrobin

DavidnRobin said:


> And now back to your regular programming…
> May weather in June - rainy here.
> More rain in last day than entire year in CA.
> Glad we rented a car months ago.



Really nice to see that you guys made it back to St John!


----------



## controller1

bobpark56 said:


> I asked, as my 2024 numbers seemed wrong too. They told me it's just too early for those numbers to be fully correct. So patience seems warranted.



It appears 2024 numbers were posted this week.


----------



## DavidnRobin

tomandrobin said:


> Really nice to see that you guys made it back to St John!



Great to be back - so nice just to float around in warm water. Too bad for the May weather in June.
Super crowded here for this time of year.
(Covid related due to accessibility compared to other islands and Mexico)

Great meals at Morgan’s Mango and Longboard, and incredible sunset at The Windmill Bar






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

@DavidnRobin what do you mean by May weather? Is it cooler? Rainier? Just curious!


----------



## DavidnRobin

GrayFal said:


> @DavidnRobin what do you mean by May weather? Is it cooler? Rainier? Just curious!



Cooler and Rainy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ferndale

DavidnRobin said:


> Supposedly a bomb threat.
> We took off to Little Lameshur.
> Robin missed the shot of all the police action.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So it was surely a fun day!!  We were asked to vacate our villa and wait in the parking lot for instructions (which never came!).  In the end, the we left for the beach and returned after all was over! So sorry we missed seeing y'all this year!!!


----------



## sharr7

Eric B said:


> I just picked up a resale week 51 as well, though it's a sun-sun so I won't have this issue until 2023.  I'm fairly certain these were sold as event weeks covering Christmas, so I'm expecting mine to shift to week 52 in 2023; I would expect yours to shift to week 52 in 2022.  I've been seeing my fixed week VGV reservations showing up at the 18-month point on the Vistana website, so you should be able to tell on June 17th this year whether it's starting December 17th next year and you should know for sure on June 24th if it's starting December 24th next year.



Following up on this - now that we're 18 months out from week 51 2022, my reservation appeared in the system as still in week 51 (12/17/22-12/24/22). I inquired in the vistana chatbox and received the following response: "Our Hawaii and Colorado properties offer Event Weeks 51 and 52, which cannot be confirmed using StarOptions, as Owners who own at these properties paid a higher premium to secure travel to their Home Resorts during these time-frames."

Thus, St John weeks 51/52 were NOT sold as event weeks and do not shift during 53-week years. Somewhat disappointing. If anyone has heard otherwise at WSJ, let me know.


----------



## GrayFal

sharr7 said:


> Following up on this - now that we're 18 months out from week 51 2022, my reservation appeared in the system as still in week 51 (12/17/22-12/24/22). I inquired in the vistana chatbox and received the following response: "Our Hawaii and Colorado properties offer Event Weeks 51 and 52, which cannot be confirmed using StarOptions, as Owners who own at these properties paid a higher premium to secure travel to their Home Resorts during these time-frames."
> 
> Thus, St John weeks 51/52 were NOT sold as event weeks and do not shift during 53-week years. Somewhat disappointing. If anyone has heard otherwise at WSJ, let me know.


I own week 7 Saturday check in VGV and for 2022 it is 2/12-19.  Not presidents week.  This is the first time in 6 years it has happened.


----------



## SandyPGravel

What is the minimum night requirement for a stay? I've been looking to add 4 nights onto a stay and tonight when I check the dashboard gives me an error that "this resort has a minimum stay requirement" I've been checking for availability for months and now I'm getting an error.  I tried changing to 5 nights, just for giggles and received the same error. Of course it's Sunday...


----------



## CPNY

SandyPGravel said:


> What is the minimum night requirement for a stay? I've been looking to add 4 nights onto a stay and tonight when I check the dashboard gives me an error that "this resort has a minimum stay requirement" I've been checking for availability for months and now I'm getting an error.  I tried changing to 5 nights, just for giggles and received the same error. Of course it's Sunday...


I think it’s 2 but it may very well be 3


----------



## GrayFal

SandyPGravel said:


> What is the minimum night requirement for a stay? I've been looking to add 4 nights onto a stay and tonight when I check the dashboard gives me an error that "this resort has a minimum stay requirement" I've been checking for availability for months and now I'm getting an error.  I tried changing to 5 nights, just for giggles and received the same error. Of course it's Sunday...


I have booked multiple contiguous stays because of my ownerships and the minimum stay is three nights.  
However, in my CV and SB owners manual it says I can book 1-14 nights.  If I needed to I would call to challenge the three night minimum. I suspect that is only for SO resies, not CV snd SB owners


----------



## SandyPGravel

CPNY said:


> I think it’s 2 but it may very well be 3


I think the availability has dried up...but that isn't the error I'm receiving.


----------



## GrayFal

SandyPGravel said:


> I think the availability has dried up...but that isn't the error I'm receiving.


I also checked for months the first time I reserved CV because I had enough points for 15,nights but the max you could book in one resie was 14.  When I tried to book that last night I was told about the three night minimum.  
I believed what they/CS said. 
I have since found out and it is in writing on the website that I am permitted to book as few as one night using HomeOptions. 
Assuming yours is a SO resie to tag onto your owned week, so you would be subject to the three night minimum.  
That doesn't explain why you were getting the error message for 4&5 nights. 
Sorry!


----------



## dokken88

GrayFal said:


> I also checked for months the first time I reserved CV because I had enough points for 15,nights but the max you could book in one resie was 14.  When I tried to book that last night I was told about the three night minimum.
> I believed what they/CS said.
> I have since found out and it is in writing on the website that I am permitted to book as few as one night using HomeOptions.
> Assuming yours is a SO resie to tag onto your owned week, so you would be subject to the three night minimum.
> That doesn't explain why you were getting the error message for 4&5 nights.
> Sorry!


I booked 17 nights in one for this Sept using SO?


----------



## dokken88

DavidnRobin said:


> How about this?
> There is a resort evacuation going on for some buildings (not ours, but friends in B44, and heard main pool deck cleared).
> No response from Westin yet.
> Stay tuned…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since it looks like you are there..are they charging 25$ a night? Maybe its waived for owners I think? As in actual St. John owner. We have never paid it but we were using owners actual week.
Thanks


----------



## GrayFal

dokken88 said:


> I booked 17 nights in one for this Sept using SO?


On one reservation? 
The limit is 14 nights (corrected by @dioxide45) to 21 nights.


----------



## GrayFal

dokken88 said:


> Since it looks like you are there..are they charging 25$ a night? Maybe its waived for owners I think? As in actual St. John owner. We have never paid it but we were using owners actual week.
> Thanks


Everyone pays the sin tax


----------



## dioxide45

GrayFal said:


> On one reservation?
> The limit is 14 nights


I thought StarOption reservations could be up to 21 nights? I can't login to Vistana.com to confirm though.


----------



## GrayFal

dioxide45 said:


> I thought StarOption reservations could be up to 21 nights? I can't login to Vistana.com to confirm though.


Interesting.  The time I wanted 15 nights it was with home options. I know my ownership states 1-14 days.  
If it is 21 that is good to know!


----------



## DavidnRobin

dokken88 said:


> Since it looks like you are there..are they charging 25$ a night? Maybe its waived for owners I think? As in actual St. John owner. We have never paid it but we were using owners actual week.
> Thanks



Every Timeshare stay pays - $25/nite - charged to CC upon checkout.
Been this way for a few years (2017 iirc)
We are Owners







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

Does anyone know if Bay Vista used to be hotel rooms? Trying to figure out some explanation for weird layout at back of two bedroom (sleeps 8) 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## alexadeparis

SandyPGravel said:


> Does anyone know if Bay Vista used to be hotel rooms? Trying to figure out some explanation for weird layout at back of two bedroom (sleeps 8)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Here’s the floor plan, which spot are you looking at?


----------



## SandyPGravel

This area . It's just a strange waste of space.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

SandyPGravel said:


> Does anyone know if Bay Vista used to be hotel rooms? Trying to figure out some explanation for weird layout at back of two bedroom (sleeps 8)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Looking at the floor plan, it certainly looks like it was formerly hotel rooms. It would seem odd to have two balconies on a dedicated 2BR unit. The walls also line up exactly as two halfs. So I would say that these 2BR units were previously two hotel rooms.


----------



## GrayFal

SandyPGravel said:


> This area . It's just a strange waste of space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Coral Vista, on the ground floor units, also has this space.  On the second and third floors it is the entrance from the outside into the unit.
The ground floor units you enter from the patio so this is literally dead space. They don’t even have a closet.  
 Unfortunately it shares a wall with a bathroom.  If it were next to the bedroom they could have made that room bigger. 
It is not as noticeable in the studios because the kitchen area is along one wall. They just placed a large wall mirror where the door would have been.


----------



## SandyPGravel

dioxide45 said:


> Looking at the floor plan, it certainly looks like it was formerly hotel rooms. It would seem odd to have two balconies on a dedicated 2BR unit. The walls also line up exactly as two halfs. So I would say that these 2BR units were previously two hotel rooms.


That makes sense. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

GrayFal said:


> Coral Vista, on the ground floor units, also has this space. On the second and third floors it is the entrance from the outside into the unit.
> The ground floor units you enter from the patio so this is literally dead space. They don’t even have a closet.
> Unfortunately it shares a wall with a bathroom. If it were next to the bedroom they could have made that room bigger.
> It is not as noticeable in the studios because the kitchen area is along one wall. They just placed a large wall mirror where the door would have been.


I didn't think about ground floor vs 2nd & 3rd floor. You're right we were on 3rd floor last time in Bay Vista. 

Not at all impressed with the resort sticking us in a ground floor unit. Time stamp means nothing. I booked at midnight at exactly 12 months!! I requested we be placed in VGV, which they tried the last time when we didn't want to have only 2 kings. We have 4 people, could have put us in a six sleeper unit & made a larger group happy with this unit.

They did provide a bottle of sparkling cider for our guests anniversary. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

SandyPGravel said:


> I didn't think about ground floor vs 2nd & 3rd floor. You're right we were on 3rd floor last time in Bay Vista.
> 
> Not at all impressed with the resort sticking us in a ground floor unit. Time stamp means nothing. I booked at midnight at exactly 12 months!! I requested we be placed in VGV, which they tried the last time when we didn't want to have only 2 kings. We have 4 people, could have put us in a six sleeper unit & made a larger group happy with this unit.
> 
> They did provide a bottle of sparkling cider for our guests anniversary.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



VGV is fixed-fixed (w/ Owner float at 10-8 months out), and can only be reserved as a non-Owner using StarOptions at 8 month point.
There is no TimeStamp for VGV at 12 months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

SandyPGravel said:


> I didn't think about ground floor vs 2nd & 3rd floor. You're right we were on 3rd floor last time in Bay Vista.
> 
> Not at all impressed with the resort sticking us in a ground floor unit. Time stamp means nothing. I booked at midnight at exactly 12 months!! I requested we be placed in VGV, which they tried the last time when we didn't want to have only 2 kings. We have 4 people, could have put us in a six sleeper unit & made a larger group happy with this unit.
> 
> They did provide a bottle of sparkling cider for our guests anniversary.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Weren’t you reserving your Bay Vista unit? At 12 months you should be able to request a building and a floor in your phase. I know there are fixed week owners in BV but I would think you should have gotten your choice. 

Asking to be placed in VGV would not be possible as your floating ownership isn’t there.  As far as I know, you would only be placed outside your phase if there were an issue with your unit in your phase. 

Booking with SO at 8 months you can be placed anywhere but I would still request the area when I make that resie.


----------



## SandyPGravel

I asked to be placed in VGV when I made my reservation since they did that before when I had reserved an 8 person unit they tried to place us in a 6 person unit. I didn't want that for that vacation, this time I was hoping. 

But, since they were keeping us in Bay Vista, placing us on ground floor with no view was kinda shitty when I made the res at midnight 12 months. Only advantage to this unit is proximity to grills.



Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

SandyPGravel said:


> I asked to be placed in VGV when I made my reservation since they did that before when I had reserved an 8 person unit they tried to place us in a 6 person unit. I didn't want that for that vacation, this time I was hoping.
> 
> But, since they were keeping us in Bay Vista, placing us on ground floor with no view was kinda shitty when I made the res at midnight 12 months. Only advantage to this unit is proximity to grills.


The problem is that at 12 months you are making a home resort reservation. I don't think they have the flexibility to be able to move you between phases when you have a home resort reservation like they can do with StarOption reservations.


----------



## Eric B

July 2021 

Dear Fellow Member of the Virgin Grand Condominium Owners Association: 

We recently participated, as your owner-elected directors, in a conference call meeting of the Association’s Board of Directors.

*Status of the resort *

General Manager Eugene Martin reported that the resort has been near full occupancy this spring and summer and is expecting occupancy of more than 96% of the units for the remainder of the year. About three fourths of the expected occupancy is from owners, their guests, or people renting from them; the rest are from Vistana Signature Network exchanges into the resort, users of Bonvoy points, or renters of developer-owned units. The beach is fully open. Snorkels continues to be open and was recently allowed by the Virgin Islands authorities to seat people at the bar as well as at tables spaced four feet apart. The Virgin Islands continues to impose restrictions that have been lifted elsewhere; for example, as of this writing, even fully vaccinated persons must wear masks in indoor public places (such as the resort’s lobby) except when eating or drinking, and a negative COVID test within five days before arrival is still required for travel to the U.S. Virgin Islands. 

As you know from previous reports, progress toward reopening the Lemongrass restaurant was impeded by the pandemic. The management company is now in the late stages of discussions with a vendor who might operate the restaurant starting late in 2021 or early in 2022. If the negotiations fall through, the resort plans to operate the restaurant itself, possibly on a limited basis.

*HVAC-related repairs*

Reconstruction of the resort after Hurricane Irma in 2017 left some units subject to microbial infestation, in part because components of the HVAC systems were not properly located or insulated, causing condensation and water damage. The management company agreed that the work necessary to improve and insulate the HVAC systems would be done at its expense. The first phase of that work, mostly on the pool villas, was completed in late 2019 and very early 2020, before the pandemic took hold. The second and final phase of the work will be done in the remaining months of this year. 

Specifically, new vertical fan coil units will be installed in the 16 hillside end units. This will require building closets for the equipment, and in buildings 32, 33 and 34, the construction will result in the loss of approximately six square feet of usable space. The Board approved the loss of that space because it will result in significantly improved air quality in the units. In addition, the existing fan coil units in buildings 43 and 44 will be moved to spaces above one of the second floor bathrooms that can better be insulated and that will allow them to be more easily serviced.

This work may involve moving a few owners from their units in the affected buildings to similar units in their reserved weeks this fall, while work is done on their units, but Mr. Martin and his staff are working to keep those disruptions to a minimum. 

We want to remind owners not to leave open their front doors, windows, or sliding doors to balconies and decks. Leaving them open lets in the moist tropical air, which facilitates the growth of bacteria and fungus. The air conditioning equipment installed after Hurricane Irma has up-to-date humidity control, but it cannot function as expected if the units are exposed to tropical moisture beyond what is necessary. With the Board’s encouragement, the resort will soon place stickers on the sliding glass doors with reminders to keep them closed.

*The sliding panels in buildings 41 and 42 *

For many years, the vast majority of owners of units in buildings 41 and 42 have asked the Board to replace the sliding panels in the upstairs bedrooms with a solid wall. In 2013, the management company stated that this could not be done without the unanimous consent of owners of the unit in question, as it was considered a material alteration to the unit. For each of the twelve affected units, at least one owner either objected or did not respond to emails and phone calls from management. Marriott Vacations Worldwide (“MVW”) is willing to take a new look at this issue and will report back to the Board in the near future. 

*Foreclosures and resales *

Owners who have not paid their maintenance fees are locked out of their units, and their ownership is liened. Nevertheless, some of these owners have not paid their fees for years, imposing the fixed costs of maintaining the resort on all the rest of us. For the past twelve years, the Board has authorized the initiation of foreclosure proceedings against owners who are seriously delinquent. These lawsuits have resulted in foreclosures by our Association, which is then free to sell the unit-weeks. At our next Board meeting, we will consider authorizing more foreclosure lawsuits against delinquent owners. If you are delinquent, please make arrangements to pay what you owe and avoid the cost and aggravation of having to defend a lawsuit. 

We know that some owners have suffered income losses, some of them pandemic-related, and we remind you of what we said in our March report: MVW has to date declined to create a repurchase plan, but it is maintaining a list of owners who want to resell their units to the developer. In addition, MVW is willing to discuss personal circumstances with any owner. To get on the list or discuss your personal situation, call the resale department in Orlando at 866-682-4547, Monday through Friday or email Resale.Operations@mvwc.com. The elected Board members would be pleased to hear reports of experiences from owners who contact this department.

*The road *

You will recall that MVW plans to sell property it owns up the hill from Virgin Grand, and that in March 2020 it proposed to allow access to the property, for construction and for the purchasers of homes on that property, through the road that leads up to the hillside parking lots. MVW requested that our Board agree to allow the use of that road. All of the Virgin Grand owners we consulted are opposed to opening the road for those purposes and we communicated that to MVW. MVW reported at this meeting that it is not currently considering using the road through Virgin Grand (nor is it considering an alternate route that we’d suggested through Estate Chocolate Hole). Therefore, at least for now, this is no longer an issue for our Association.

*Possible future hurricanes *

We have begun to give some thought to the role of the six owners associations in the event of a future hurricane or other natural disaster comparable to Hurricane Irma in 2017. We think that advance planning is better than decision-making in the immediate wake of a catastrophe. We have asked the management company for its thoughts about how any future disasters should be handled, and it has promised to respond before our September meeting.

*Our personal gratitude to the general manager *

We want to add that we have a great deal of confidence in Eugene Martin, who has now completed more than a year as General Manager. He has been extremely responsive to owner concerns, and he has just reinstated his weekly on-property forums with owners, which he had to discontinue during the pandemic. We encourage you to share with him your thoughts about the resort, both negative and positive. He is trying very hard to make the experience at the resort a joyful one for owners and their families and guests.


David Futransky
david.virgingrand@gmail.com​

Philip Schrag
phil.schrag@gmail.com​


----------



## GrayFal

This is reminding me; has anyone in VGV gotten their tax bill yet? I am going to check the tax website but I feel I have usually gotten it by now.


----------



## SandyPGravel

GrayFal said:


> This is reminding me; has anyone in VGV gotten their tax bill yet? I am going to check the tax website but I feel I have usually gotten it by now.


No, I was wondering the same...


----------



## GrayFal

SandyPGravel said:


> No, I was wondering the same...


I paid June 2020 and July 2019.  
Was reading in the Wyndham STT Facebook group that payment was due 6/30/21….


----------



## Eric B

GrayFal said:


> I paid June 2020 and July 2019.
> Was reading in the Wyndham STT Facebook group that payment was due 6/30/21….



June 30, 2021 was the end of an amnesty for late property tax payments.  Since I just got my weeks there in the last year and wasn't sure about the due dates, I checked on the website and found that there were late ones and had to get them to email me the bills in order to pay them by then.  Still haven't got them in the mail.


----------



## SandyPGravel

GrayFal said:


> I paid June 2020 and July 2019.
> Was reading in the Wyndham STT Facebook group that payment was due 6/30/21….


I thought that was just for overdue tax bills.  An amnesty period.  

Sure would be nice if a consistent tax due date was established.  I think I received notice last year in June that it was due in August.  If it's due in August again, would be nice to know.


----------



## GrayFal

Eric B said:


> June 30, 2021 was the end of an amnesty for late property tax payments.  Since I just got my weeks there in the last year and wasn't sure about the due dates, I checked on the website and found that there were late ones and had to get them to email me the bills in order to pay them by then.  Still haven't got them in the mail.


Thx for the correction. But as my payment history indicates we should have had our bill by now.


----------



## finztotheleft

SandyPGravel said:


> This area . It's just a strange waste of space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


This layout is due to being on the first floor of Bay Vista.  The ground floor units have you enter thru the living room whereas anything on the 2nd and 3rd floors enter from the rear hallway.  This closet would be the entry door in the higher levels.  HTH


----------



## alexadeparis

I got my VGV tax bill a week or so ago


----------



## SandyPGravel

We have been informed that the Government of the United States Virgin Islands (“USVI”) is commencing with mailing out the 2021 property tax bills. The USVI online portal should allow all owners of record, as of January 1, 2021, to pay their property tax bill.

*The deadline to pay the 2021 tax is August 31, 2021.
After this date, late charges of 1% per month will begin to accrue.*

If you do not receive your property tax bill, you will need to look up your account online to get your property tax bill amount. You should be able to access your account through the USVI online portal.

Click on “Public Searches” in the middle of the page.
Search for your property account by parcel or primary Owner.
Parcel results will be displayed. Under "Results," click on "Show Details." Parcel information, assessment, tax bill information, and tax credits should be reflected. Click on "Tax Bill Information."
You should be able to view Tax Account data. The 2021 Tax Account will be displayed at the top, along with both the bill amount and amount due.
We have been informed that property tax payments can be made by check payable to the “Government of the USVI” by mail to:

Office of the Lieutenant Governor/Office of the Tax Collector
5049 Kongens Gade
St. Thomas, USVI 00802-6487

Be sure to include your parcel number on your check. We have been informed that credit card payments may be made using an authorization form.

If you do not receive a property tax bill, it might be because the USVI has an incorrect address on file. We recommend you contact the USVI Division of Real Property Tax at one of the below contact numbers or via the USVI online portal prior to the payment deadline date.

If you are in receipt of your 2021 property tax bill and know both your parcel control number and invoice number, payment may be made through the USVI online portal.


Click on “Pay Tax Bill.”
Enter the control number and invoice number highlighted at the bottom.
Click on “Log in.”
Click “Add to Invoice” for all of the years to be paid, then click “Invoice.”
Upon completion, click “Pay Invoice.”
Enter your email information and preferred communication method, then click "Pay Now."
For questions regarding the property tax assessment, payment of taxes, parcel data, change of address, or control number(s) or invoice number(s), please contact the USVI St. John office at 340-776-6737 ext. 2501 or 2502; or St. Thomas office at 340-776-8505 ext. 4335, 4358, or 4373.

Sincerely,

Vistana Management, Inc.


----------



## SandyPGravel

GrayFal said:


> Thx for the correction. But as my payment history indicates we should have had our bill by now.


Did you receive your tax bill yet?  I haven't.  Just the emails from Vistana for the two sections.


----------



## GrayFal

SandyPGravel said:


> Did you receive your tax bill yet?  I haven't.  Just the emails from Vistana for the two sections.


Nothing yet.


----------



## DavidnRobin

SandyPGravel said:


> Did you receive your tax bill yet? I haven't. Just the emails from Vistana for the two sections.



Your post about property taxes has some weird attachment that just cycles without showing anything.

I am not waiting for VSE to send our property tax bill. It should be online at the USVI Lt Gov website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobpark56

We paid online last week. Never did receive a tax bill. They acknowledged our payment quickly.


----------



## GrayFal

bobpark56 said:


> We paid online last week. Never did receive a tax bill. They acknowledged our payment quickly.


@DavidnRobin 

I thought you needed a number from the back of the paper bill to pay online?
I will check it later today.


----------



## byeloe

Moved


----------



## bobpark56

GrayFal said:


> @DavidnRobin
> 
> I thought you needed a number from the back of the paper bill to pay online?
> I will check it later today.


If you know your plot number, you can get around not having your bill. It takes some looking, though. I go through this every year...and never remember just how I did it.


----------



## KangarooTravel

Does anybody know to find a mandatory 3 bedroom for sale worth 257,700 star options? What’s the going price nowadays?


----------



## mpc5473

KangarooTravel said:


> Does anybody know to find a mandatory 3 bedroom for sale worth 257,700 star options? What’s the going price nowadays?


You have to find a platinum plus 3 bedroom pool villa.  Check the St. John realtors sites.


----------



## GrayFal

KangarooTravel said:


> Does anybody know to find a mandatory 3 bedroom for sale worth 257,700 star options? What’s the going price nowadays?


 CHeck redweek. There was one last week


----------



## GrayFal

GrayFal said:


> @DavidnRobin
> 
> I thought you needed a number from the back of the paper bill to pay online?
> I will check it later today.


I ended up using the payment authorization form since I could see my parcel # and amount due on the USVI website. 

Emailed the form to lgopayments@lgo.vi.gov at 9:30 am and received this reply at 12:30 pm


----------



## ocdb8r

Just got the owners update email from our owner-elected directors.  Does anyone have a copy of the draft budget they refer to?  I don't seem to have received it.


----------



## echino

ocdb8r said:


> Just got the owners update email from our owner-elected directors.  Does anyone have a copy of the draft budget they refer to?  I don't seem to have received it.



Here you go.


----------



## echino

For Bay Vista, the biggest increase is due to:

Operating Capital: $300,000 total, new line item. About $100 per unit per week.
Insurance: about 54% increase, about $90 per unit per week.
Housekeeping: about 10% increase, about $30 per unit per week.


----------



## Carolyn

Does anyone know of a good nail salon on St John, preferably in Cruz Bay? Thanks!


----------



## Carolyn

Heading to WSJ on 10/23. Arriving STT from CABO (overnighting in Dallas). Any issues STT accepting a negative Covid test from Mexico within the required time frame? We are just combining a Westin Cabo trip with a WSJ vacation. We were told they are testing at the Westin Cabo for our flight back to the US. Thanks.


----------



## alexadeparis

Carolyn said:


> Does anyone know of a good nail salon on St John, preferably in Cruz Bay? Thanks!


I believe the name is TNT Nails  -that is the only one i have seen-  can't speak to quality


----------



## alexadeparis

Carolyn said:


> Heading to WSJ on 10/23. Arriving STT from CABO (overnighting in Dallas). Any issues STT accepting a negative Covid test from Mexico within the required time frame? We are just combining a Westin Cabo trip with a WSJ vacation. We were told they are testing at the Westin Cabo for our flight back to the US. Thanks.



From the USVI travel portal:

*International Air Passengers (CDC Requirements)*

All passengers two years of age or older boarding a flight to the United States, including U.S. citizens, permanent residents and fully vaccinated individuals, are required to produce one of the following:


A negative COVID-19 result from a viral test (antigen or nucleic acid amplification) taken no more than three days before travel; or
Documentation of recovery from COVID-19 in the past 3 months
This applies to air passengers arriving in the U.S. Virgin Islands from a foreign country. A foreign country means anywhere that is NOT a state, territory or possession of the United States. More information on the July 6, 2021 CDC requirement can be found here.

These requirements DO NOT apply to persons traveling/returning from the U.S. Virgin Islands _to_ the United States. Visit www.usviupdate.com for more details.


----------



## ConejoRed

We were able to secure a 7 night 3 Bedroom reservation Feb 1-7 last week using Restricted Options from a canceled Hawaii trip last year.  We are WSJ Virgin Grand Owners (2 Bed Townhouse) and this will be our first trip to WSJ (closed on the unit in late 2019 just before COVID hit).  The reservation confirmation indicates it is a 3 Bedroom - Sleeps 8 unit. Given that it is a Tuesday to Tuesday reservation, where are we most likely going to be located based on this 3 Bedroom configuration?  I could only see the VG 3 Bedroom Villas (Pool) listed as "Sleeps 8" as the other phases were all listed as 10 or more, but I know VG units are fixed week units so a Tuesday to Tuesday reservation in a VG would seem to not be likely (?).  Was surprised to even find availability for the first week in Feb (actually when I check later the same day, there was none left) and we are excited to be going next year at a perfect time to celebrate an anniversary and birthday!  

Any insights would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## echino

ConejoRed said:


> We were able to secure a 7 night 3 Bedroom reservation Feb 1-7 last week using Restricted Options from a canceled Hawaii trip last year.  We are WSJ Virgin Grand Owners (2 Bed Townhouse) and this will be our first trip to WSJ (closed on the unit in late 2019 just before COVID hit).  The reservation confirmation indicates it is a 3 Bedroom - Sleeps 8 unit. Given that it is a Tuesday to Tuesday reservation, where are we most likely going to be located based on this 3 Bedroom configuration?  I could only see the VG 3 Bedroom Villas (Pool) listed as "Sleeps 8" as the other phases were all listed as 10 or more, but I know VG units are fixed week units so a Tuesday to Tuesday reservation in a VG would seem to not be likely (?).  Was surprised to even find availability for the first week in Feb (actually when I check later the same day, there was none left) and we are excited to be going next year at a perfect time to celebrate an anniversary and birthday!
> 
> Any insights would be greatly appreciated!



You will likely be in the pool villa. You can check by looking at marriott.com reservation. If you have your Bonvoy account attached to your Vistana account, then all your Vistana reservations will automatically appear in your Bonvoy account and you can see where you are booked. If not, you'll need a Bonvoy confirmation number, which is different form Vistana confirmation number.


----------



## ConejoRed

I checked my Marriott Bonvoy account and it is not listed so it is probably not linked.  I could not find anywhere on the Vistana site to add the Bonvoy account information online (but it could be somewhere I am just not seeing).  If I call Vistana, will they be able to give me the Bonvoy reservation number and also link my Bonvoy account to my profile?  Fairly new to Vistana.


----------



## GrayFal

If anyone is at WSJ right now I need a small favor for tomorrow. Please PM me. TIA


----------



## lfshields

looking to see if there is any value in my BAY VISTA, 3 BEDROOM VILLA; ODD YEAR ULTRA PREMIUM; week 49 unit 2521?
Wood dearly love to sell it. Not sure i care what i get AND/OR will Starwood "buy" this back?
Talked to sellmytimesharenow ppl and they woodn't supply any sales info - guessing thats b/c they have u put high value on TS and let it hatch an egg.... 

Anyboby have a strategy to help me get this TS off my hands?  (not holding a mortgage on it - thank goodness)


----------



## cubigbird

I’m reading rumors on other sites regarding a 2022 12% MF increase at WSJ.  Does anyone know anything more about this?  The MF at this resort are already high and 12% seems quite much.  I haven’t seen anything in writing.


----------



## echino

cubigbird said:


> I’m reading rumors on other sites regarding a 2022 12% MF increase at WSJ.  Does anyone know anything more about this?  The MF at this resort are already high and 12% seems quite much.  I haven’t seen anything in writing.



See my previous post:








						Westin St John Master Thread - Part 3 [Dec. 2017 and forward]
					

This is reminding me; has anyone in VGV gotten their tax bill yet? I am going to check the tax website but I feel I have usually gotten it by now.  No, I was wondering the same...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## cubigbird

echino said:


> See my previous post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Westin St John Master Thread - Part 3 [Dec. 2017 and forward]
> 
> 
> This is reminding me; has anyone in VGV gotten their tax bill yet? I am going to check the tax website but I feel I have usually gotten it by now.  No, I was wondering the same...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com



I own in Sunset Bay.  I wonder what that looks like.  I’m sure similar.  In any case, that % increase is absolutely ridiculous.  It’s becoming harder and harder to want to keep ownership in St John.


----------



## GrayFal

I am trying to do a search regarding porter service at the airport.
My daughter is leaving WSJ tomorrow with two toddlers. Her tsa precheck has expired. They are taking the Westin ferry.
How does it "work" to use a porter? Usual tip? Will it get them thru security easily or do they still wait on line after baggage drop off?  They have their passports. 

Any guidance appreciated.


----------



## DST

Hi knowledgeable folks - We purchase SB last year and the previous owners booked us in August, we stayed and loved it. I am trying to book 8 months out and Vistana is saying that I cannot, I can only book within my weeks 1-18 or 51/52.  Is this accurate; seems odd. I have been on the phone with them all morning (2 hrs). Thought I would ask here since you are all more aware than Vistana (sad)
Thanks


----------



## DST

GrayFal said:


> I am trying to do a search regarding porter service at the airport.
> My daughter is leaving WSJ tomorrow with two toddlers. Her tsa precheck has expired. They are taking the Westin ferry.
> How does it "work" to use a porter? Usual tip? Will it get them thru security easily or do they still wait on line after baggage drop off?  They have their passports.
> 
> Any guidance appreciated.


When we did this in August, we got off the ferry, into the van and when we got there the porter was there waiting for us. They took everything through for us and guided us through (we do have TSA). I know they were taking others items non-TSA all the way through as well. It took the luggage up to the scanning area.  We tipped 10.00 for the two of us.

Hope that was helpful


----------



## GrayFal

DST said:


> Hi knowledgeable folks - We purchase SB last year and the previous owners booked us in August, we stayed and loved it. I am trying to book 8 months out and Vistana is saying that I cannot, I can only book within my weeks 1-18 or 51/52.  Is this accurate; seems odd. I have been on the phone with them all morning (2 hrs). Thought I would ask here since you are all more aware than Vistana (sad)
> Thanks



So here’s the thing. 
You can reserve 8 months out but there has to be availability. 
I just searched for 7/17 studio 2 Br with flexible check in days and the only availability is showing up in VGV for 7/18&7/19.

If there was availability you could book but there isn’t any. 

I just checked June 17 and May 17 and there is no availability. 
Sorry.


----------



## GrayFal

DST said:


> When we did this in August, we got off the ferry, into the van and when we got there the porter was there waiting for us. They took everything through for us and guided us through (we do have TSA). I know they were taking others items non-TSA all the way through as well. It took the luggage up to the scanning area.  We tipped 10.00 for the two of us.
> 
> Hope that was helpful


Thanks. Sitting in the airport now and that’s what we did. We overtipped but appreciated the help.


----------



## DST

GrayFal said:


> So here’s the thing.
> You can reserve 8 months out but there has to be availability.
> I just searched for 7/17 studio 2 Br with flexible check in days and the only availability is showing up in VGV for 7/18&7/19.
> 
> If there was availability you could book but there isn’t any.
> 
> I just checked June 17 and May 17 and there is no availability.
> Sorry.


Thanks I always appreciate your help, they are telling me completely opposite. That we can only book during our diamond weeks.......I told her we are completely flexible in the dates but we are only allowed to book weeks 1-18. I'm so frustrated


----------



## dioxide45

DST said:


> Thanks I always appreciate your help, they are telling me completely opposite. That we can only book during our diamond weeks.......I told her we are completely flexible in the dates but we are only allowed to book weeks 1-18. I'm so frustrated


It sounds like they booked last year using StarOptions last year. You can do that too, but have to book within 8 months of checkin. Right now August 2022 is more than 8 months out.


----------



## GrayFal

DST said:


> Thanks I always appreciate your help, they are telling me completely opposite. That we can only book during our diamond weeks.......I told her we are completely flexible in the dates but we are only allowed to book weeks 1-18. I'm so frustrated


That is incorrect. You can you your HomeOptions in another season at 8 months. I have the owners guide in this thread.  Let me link it.


----------



## GrayFal

GrayFal said:


> Just wanted to share this. I am hoping it can be seen without logging in
> Ownership Guide Coral Vista and Sunset Bay
> 
> 
> 
> https://vistana-web-static.s3.amazonaws.com/vistana-web/assets/pdf/guides/OWNERSHIP_GUIDE_WSJ_CV_SB_NON_CLUB.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Important part in this photo - How HomeOptions work within your season Diamond/Resort


Here is  the owners guide @DST 
You can read it to them. This is, the specific guide for non club members.


----------



## GrayFal

dioxide45 said:


> It sounds like they booked last year using StarOptions last year. You can do that too, but have to book within 8 months of checkin. Right now August 2022 is more than 8 months out.


Resale owners can only use HO at home resort. Does not convert to SO. 
But yes, previous own could have used SO but then there would be no guarantee of what phase you would have been in.


----------



## dioxide45

GrayFal said:


> Resale owners can only use HO at home resort. Does not convert to SO.
> But yes, previous own could have used SO but then there would be no guarantee of what phase you would have been in.


Got it, that makes sense now. So HomeOptions from SB can be used any time of year at SB as long as it is at the 8 month mark. Kind of like StarOptions, but all internal for SB? If you use HomeOptions at 8 months, you are still guaranteed SB?


----------



## GrayFal

dioxide45 said:


> Got it, that makes sense now. So HomeOptions from SB can be used any time of year at SB as long as it is at the 8 month mark. Kind of like StarOptions, but all internal for SB? If you use HomeOptions at 8 months, you are still guaranteed SB?


You can ONLY use your HO in the phase they are "deeded" to (certificate of shares)
I have ownerships in Sunset Bay and Coral Vista. I can only use them in the phase where they are owned.  It does give you flexibility BUT there has to be availability.  Last year was unusual. I went in October and they were at 20-25 % availability. So it stands to reason that a Diamond season owner would have been able to reserve in August. Not do this year. I am leaving after 5 weeks and it was fully occupied.
Owned season 12-8, other seasons 8 or  less.


----------



## DST

dioxide45 said:


> It sounds like they booked last year using StarOptions last year. You can do that too, but have to book within 8 months of check-in. Right now August 2022 is more than 8 months out.


We do not have star options if we purchased privately; right?
Vistana said the previous owner (who had a VSN number) booked it for us and then transferred it to us, which is why they were able to do it. Without VSN ownership, we can only book in the weeks deeded.   
This is what they are telling us anyway, I am so confused


----------



## DST

GrayFal said:


> Here is  the owners guide @DST
> You can read it to them. This is, the specific guide for non club members.


Thank Pat - I actually had this handy and read it to them. She said that did not apply to anyone who purchased outside of Vistana. I thought I understood everything until I got on the phone with them today. I spoke to two people, one was supposed to be a manager.    

I understand that we purchased privately and we knew we could not switch to other resorts, which works for us. But my goodness, this was a hot mess today. I finally gave up -


----------



## DST

GrayFal said:


> You can ONLY use your HO in the phase they are "deeded" to (certificate of shares)
> I have ownerships in Sunset Bay and Coral Vista. I can only use them in the phase where they are owned.  It does give you flexibility BUT there has to be availability.  Last year was unusual. I went in October and they were at 20-25 % availability. So it stands to reason that a Diamond season owner would have been able to reserve in August. Not do this year. I am leaving after 5 weeks and it was fully occupied.
> Owned season 12-8, other seasons 8 or  less.


First, I am jealous you were there for five weeks 

I guess the best thing is to keep trying, I would think August and September would be less busy, which is why we go every year at that time. Hurricanes are a norm for us,, we live in Florida.  
They tried to tell me to call Interval International and join them so I can convert my points to use?


----------



## GrayFal

DST said:


> Thank Pat - I actually had this handy and read it to them. She said that did not apply to anyone who purchased outside of Vistana. I thought I understood everything until I got on the phone with them today. I spoke to two people, one was supposed to be a manager.
> 
> I understand that we purchased privately and we knew we could not switch to other resorts, which works for us. But my goodness, this was a hot mess today. I finally gave up -


She is wrong. 
If you log into your ownership and read the usage terms, it is right there. 
I wonder who this can be escalated to?

That said, if there is no inventory, you can't reserve.


----------



## alexadeparis

GrayFal said:


> Here is  the owners guide @DST
> You can read it to them. This is, the specific guide for non club members.


Thanks GrayFal, I just posted the link to that guide on my site for the future


----------



## GrayFal

alexadeparis said:


> Thanks GrayFal, I just posted the link to that guide on my site for the future


There used to be another one that was for developer purchases which talked about staroptions. Then it was replaced in my account with this one specific to resale purchases.  
That is why it is so frustrating to me to see how resale purchasers are being treated.


----------



## SRG53

Wondering if someone who is at WSJ now or has been there recently could comment briefly on what mask requirements are being enforced on the property and on the Island in general. Thanks!


----------



## alexadeparis

SRG53 said:


> Wondering if someone who is at WSJ now or has been there recently could comment briefly on what mask requirements are being enforced on the property and on the Island in general. Thanks!


We were there last month. Workers are wearing masks at all times. Mask required on the golf carts and when interacting with staff, even if outside. Masks on the taxis seems to vary by the owner of the taxi. Masks required at restaurants even outdoor ones, when walking to be seated. Masks required in indoor and outdoor shops.


----------



## GrayFal

alexadeparis said:


> We were there last month. Workers are wearing masks at all times. Mask required on the golf carts and when interacting with staff, even if outside. Masks on the taxis seems to vary by the owner of the taxi.


Also wore them when entering restaurants and once seated, removed. Back on to go to bathroom. This was even at outdoor venues. All staff masked. Daughter and family did day sail on Jammin. No masks.


----------



## SRG53

Thanks to both of you for the help. We are going to be there in late Jan. and just wondering what to expect. Thanks again


----------



## JCubed

SRG53 said:


> Thanks to both of you for the help. We are going to be there in late Jan. and just wondering what to expect. Thanks again



We're here right now and everything GrayFal and Alexadeparis shared is still in effect. Happy to answer any other questions if needed.


----------



## SRG53

Hopefully no masks on the beaches??


----------



## GrayFal

SRG53 said:


> Hopefully no masks on the beaches??


Buying admission at Trunk bay. At concessions. Yes. 
sitting on beach walking around no.
Came home yesterday.


----------



## SRG53

Thanks so much, appreciate your help


----------



## Eric B

November 2021

Dear Fellow Virgin Grand Villas Condominium Association Owner:

As your owner-elected members of the Board of Directors, we recently participated in a meeting of the Board. The November meeting is traditionally the one at which we settle on and approve the budget for the coming year. Maintenance fees are based on that budget.

*Budget and Maintenance Fees *

This year, the management company proposed a budget that would require a 14.5% increase in maintenance fees. The proposed budget was mailed to you in October. The main drivers of the increase are as follows:


Increased property insurance costs are the main reason. They amount to an average of $441.55 per unit week, a 52% increase over insurance costs for the year 2021. The main reasons for this big increase are as follows:
The value of the property was assessed at $65 million, rather than $41 million. The appraising company had been using mainland rather than Virgin Island replacement costs.
The property had been undervalued in the previous appraisal.
The Developer (Marriott Vacations Worldwide) has now required the condominium associations to pay for insurance on the common areas of the resort, such as the pool and lobbies.
Note: another insurance increase is expected in 2023, because the premium rate was kept flat this year but may increase next year. Property insurance rates are going up nationwide because of the fires in the western U.S. and the condo collapse in Florida.

Maintenance Fees Delinquencies. Nearly 9% of owners have not paid their maintenance fees and are locked out from using their ownership. The management company projects bad debt in the 2022 budget at $734,990. The other owners must pay the delinquent owners’ share of the fixed costs of the resort. Owners therefore must pay an average of $157 per unit week for this bad debt, an increase of 9.9% over 2021.
Increased housekeeping and administrative costs average $23 per unit week. The cost of housekeeping is $271 per unit week, an increase of 6.2% compared to 2021. Part of this is due to higher cleaning standards, and part to market rate adjustments for labor costs as a result of COVID-19.
The condominium associations pay for gas and electricity for the common areas. This amounts to $83 per unit week (in addition to $221 per unit week for the utilities for the villas), an increase of about 75%. This is also impacted by the very high rates charged in the Virgin Islands for electricity.
Our Management Agreement specifies Management Fees are to be 10% of the billed expenses to owners (as computed before that 10% is added). With overall fees increasing, the amount paid to the Management Fee has also increased, now averaging $257.78 per unit week, an increase of $33 per unit week.
*The Hurricane Irma insurance expense *

Our insurance deductible fund, created to cover the 5% deductible on the insurance policy, had a balance of $3,067,659, adequate to cover our maximum risk at the time. In fact, the amount we had to pay was $1,068,311 toward the hurricane damage. Therefore, at the end of 2021, the fund was reduced to $1,999,348. The new insurance policy raises our maximum risk for damages from a tropical storm or hurricane to 5% of $65 million, the new insurable value of Virgin Grand and our proportion of the common areas. So we need to increase the fund, over a period of years, from just under $2 million to $3.25 million, to account for the potential of another large tropical storm or hurricane. In 2022, we are making a very modest start on rebuilding the fund by contributing $100,000 for this purpose, about $20 per unit week.

*Reserves*

An independent company retained by the association reported that our reserves for future replacements of furniture, equipment, and the walls and roof were not adequate. We are adding an average increase of $25 for these reserves. Even with that increase, the reserves will not meet the needs for future replacements. Either additional increases will be required in future years, or the Board will need to invest a portion of the funds in the reserves in equities, as other boards (including the board of Coral Vista) have done, rather than having it all in low-return fixed-return instruments. We took no action on this item but will be considering it in the future.
*
The budget was approved with one abstention *

We recognized that even a 14.5% budget increase, with more increases likely in the future, was not affordable for many owners. We therefore notified the Developer before the meeting that owners in Virgin Grand needed the Developer to establish a reasonable repurchase plan before we could support an increase of that magnitude. As noted below, the developer announced its willingness to accept relinquishment of deeds by owners in good standing, but it is not offering any cash back. We do not regard that as a reasonable “repurchase” plan.

However, the Board of Directors could not refuse to approve any budget for next year because that would have required laying off staff, canceling reservations, and closing Virgin Grand. The two Developer-appointed directors and one of us (Futransky) therefore voted to approve the budget, and the other of us (Schrag) abstained.

*“Repurchase” plans *

Marriott Vacations Worldwide is offering a Foreclosed Inventory Purchase Agreement to the Association which will provide an opportunity for the Association to remove foreclosed inventory from our balance sheet. Based on this agreement, in the Spring of 2022, the Developer will buy from the Association all the units on which the Association has foreclosed and which by then have been transferred to the Association. It will pay a year’s maintenance fee plus up to $2,000 for each such unit and will pay maintenance fees on those units until it sells them. However, if any Virgin Grand owner wants to make a better offer for ALL the unit-weeks in our inventory, the Association is willing to entertain offers of at least $110,000. We are not willing to consider offers for less than all of the unit-weeks. If you want to make a purchase offer, you must contact Philip Schrag (email below) within ten days of receiving this email and be prepared to make a binding commitment to the purchase very soon thereafter. *A list of our current inventory* showing the type of unit and the week is appended to this report.

Additionally, owners who are not current on Association financial obligations, may choose to take advantage of another plan currently being offered. If you are in this category, you may, for a limited time, relinquish your deeds and be freed of past and future obligations. To take advantage of this offer, call Vistana’s Financial Services department at *1-800-895-5386*.

Lastly, owners who have fully paid their maintenance fees may be eligible to relinquish their unit(s) to the Developer. To explore this option, call Vistana’s Resales department at *1-866-682-4547* during normal business hours Monday through Friday. Do not expect to receive cash back for your unit-week(s). If you call, you will probably be required to sign a relinquishment contract very quickly.

As to the future, the developer has stated that the existing offer from Resales reflects current market conditions, relative to available supply of Virgin Grand inventory. As market conditions evolve, and the supply and demand balances shift, the deed back offer could certainly evolve with it in the future. While this is not a firm commitment of a specific change, it is safe to assume future offers for Owners will reflect market conditions at that time.

*Lemongrass*

The Lemongrass restaurant at the resort has been closed since Hurricane Irma in 2017. Since the resort reopened late in 2018, the management company has been exploring various options to reopen Lemongrass. As we relayed in our September report, the management company expected at that time that it would have the restaurant running early in 2022. Management still hopes that will be the case but was unable to assure us that Lemongrass will be fully open by then. However, by December it should be serving breakfast regularly, and it is planning to offer themed dinners on some nights. Lunch and dinner service will remain available at Snorkels.

*COVID*

On November 2, when we met, there were no known cases of COVID-19 on St. John. It is still necessary, however, to have a negative COVID-19 test within five days before traveling to the Virgin Islands. It is possible that in the future travelers will instead be able to upload proof of vaccination.

*HVAC improvements *

A contractor is now completing the improvements to the air conditioning systems that had to be repaired or replaced after the damage caused by and in the aftermath of Hurricane Irma. Many units will have new ducts, filters, and other components of the systems.

*Wall for Buildings 41 and 42 (and 4415) *

For at least ten years, most owners in these buildings have asked for the sliding panels separating the two upstairs bedrooms to be replaced by a solid wall, offering occupants much more privacy. Starwood Vacation Ownership had told us this construction would require the affirmative vote of every owner of a particular unit, but the Board requested an opinion of independent counsel, and the counsel reported that the walls can now be constructed. During 2022, the Board will consider the modest expenditure that will be required so that the walls can be constructed during 2023.
*
Developer turning majority control over to elected directors *

Until now, the Board has consisted of three directors appointed by the Developer and two elected directors. The Developer has decided to complete turnover of the Association, requiring the Board to consist of a majority homeowner-elected representatives. Henceforth, the Board will be comprised of two directors appointed by the Developer and three owner-elected directors. Therefore, at the 2022 Annual Meeting in March, you will elect two directors, one for a three-year term and one for a one-year term. David Futransky is the third elected director, as he was chosen by the membership last year to serve until the Annual Meeting in 2024.


David Futransky
Director
*david.virgingrand@gmail.com*



Philip Schrag
Director
*phil.schrag@gmail.com*


----------



## alexadeparis

Excited that they are finally doing the walls - now we just need to work on the hot tubs for all 3 phases of the pool villas


----------



## sharr7

The Developer (Marriott Vacations Worldwide) has now required the condominium associations to pay for insurance on the common areas of the resort, such as the pool and lobbies.
The condominium associations pay for gas and electricity for the common areas.
As noted below, the developer announced its willingness to accept relinquishment of deeds by owners in good standing, but it is not offering any cash back. We do not regard that as a reasonable “repurchase” plan.
However, the Board of Directors could not refuse to approve any budget for next year because that would have required laying off staff, canceling reservations, and closing Virgin Grand. 


I assume this is just #timesharelife but man does the developer/operator pay for anything or bear any risk? Can they just use their majority board position to adopt that the Associations must insure/power/update all common areas? And the moment the Association asks for any concessions on anything, Marriott can just be like..."wow yeah that's a real pickle with the MF increase, but no sorry, can't help and if you don't agree we'd just have to shut down the entire Virgin Grand and no one could come"

Oh sorry I guess they did make a concession - we'll take back your unit for $0 and then pass the MF onto the next owner when we sell it for $80k.


----------



## Theodore Borromeo

Wonder why they require someone to buy all foreclosed units owned by association. Wouldn’t there be better prices if sold individually? Seems to favor the developer.


----------



## cubigbird

That’s a huge MF increase.  STJ is becoming harder to own.  At what point do more owners start walking? 9% delinquency is already really high!!


----------



## Eric B

cubigbird said:


> 9% delinquency is already really high!!



It's about on par for some other lower end TS I own, but does seem high for the tier WSJ is in.  My reaction to that is that if I'm paying an extra 9% to cover the costs of delinquent owners it sure would be nice to get something for it - it's almost enough for an extra day there per week owned.  I do realize that if they rent out the units or the owners catch up on payments, that contributes to the non-maintenance fee income to a certain extent and could alleviate future increases, so it should come out in the wash over the years, but it is annoying.


----------



## cubigbird

14.5% is quite a MF increase.  Looks like more is coming next year given their insurance premium notes.  I’d imagine the delinquency rate to pop well into double digits with that as more owners may walk.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Based on multiple posts on the FB WSJ Owners Group - there are going to be many more VGV Owners that will be ditching their ownership.

IMO - VGV owners are purposely getting screwed by Marriott/Vistana.
I am out - I will be relinquishing our weeks. Don’t care if I get anything for them. I purchased them with money I never expected to get back.
Time to move on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubigbird

@DavidnRobin Maybe this large increased was intended and Marriott has some sort of strategy in mind here?  Maybe they want owners to walk?  The more they get back, they more they can turn around and sell the full retail price.  Gotta generate sales somehow?   

Reading the explanation from the board, it’s seems there are a lot of excesses and they don’t look like they are acting to put in controls or restraints.   

We haven’t even heard from other phases yet but I’m guessing they will follow suit with massive increases.


----------



## travelhacker

While I do think some of these are valid reasons for the increases, I do think they are putting the squeeze on existing owners. It's ugly now, but could be really, really bad in a few years.

I'm guessing MVW will be able to add quite a bit of inventory to the merged program as a result.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Update - the taking back of WSJ VGV deeds by Vistana Resale Dept is for 2023 and beyond.
They pay all transfer fees.
Takes about 90 days.
Still on hook for 2022 MFs.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubigbird

DavidnRobin said:


> Update - the taking back of WSJ VGV deeds by Vistana Resale Dept is for 2023 and beyond.
> They pay all transfer fees.
> Takes about 90 days.
> Still on hook for 2022 MFs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course...they want that 14.5% increase.  If delinquency was already at 9%, after this increase I wonder what it might spike to??  

We own in Sunset Bay and have not heard a word yet on maintenance fees.  I wonder what kind of increase we are looking at??


----------



## GrayFal

DavidnRobin said:


> Update - the taking back of WSJ VGV deeds by Vistana Resale Dept is for 2023 and beyond.
> They pay all transfer fees.
> Takes about 90 days.
> Still on hook for 2022 MFs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hoping you will offer it for free here on TUG rather than give it back. 
Or even better for you, sell them.  I think two weeks same unit would be very attractive


----------



## DavidnRobin

GrayFal said:


> Hoping you will offer it for free here on TUG rather than give it back.
> Or even better for you, sell them. I think two weeks same unit would be very attractive



You would think with the best 2Bd/3Bd villa in VGV - that it would have value (and it does), but not worth the hassle factor for a few thousand. For Free - they handle everything - vs having to deal with unknown circumstances on TUG, and Title Co, and Vistana Title. If a well-known Tugger (and reliable) came to me - maybe.

I posted for sale ($4K per week) on well viewed Vistana FB page - lots of interest - zero follow through.
Below that amount is not worth my effort. Luckily for us.
I bought these with disposable income, got 15 years of excellent vacations.

But, time to move on. We moved to NorCal (Sonoma Co) - and the RT from SFO to STT is just too much in todays world. STJ has been great, but all good things come to an end.

Kind of like TUG post-Covid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

DavidnRobin said:


> You would think with the best 2Bd/3Bd villa in VGV - that it would have value (and it does), but not worth the hassle factor for a few thousand. For Free - they handle everything - vs having to deal with unknown circumstances on TUG, and Title Co, and Vistana Title. If a well-known Tugger (and reliable) came to me - maybe.
> 
> I posted for sale ($4K per week) on well viewed Vistana FB page - lots of interest - zero follow through.
> Below that amount is not worth my effort. Luckily for us.
> I bought these with disposable income, got 15 years of excellent vacations.
> 
> But, time to move on. We moved to NorCal (Sonoma Co) - and the RT from SFO to STT is just too much in todays world. STJ has been great, but all good things come to an end.
> 
> Kind of like TUG post-Covid
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will be missed as a great resource to this group. I learned a heck of a lot from you over the years.


----------



## cubigbird

Sunset Bay EOY 176,700 Homeoptions
2021 Fees $1851.90
2022 Fees $1998.19
Increase = $146.29 or 7.9%

Looks like the largest increase was driven by growth in total insurable values of the Association’s buildings, resulting from a replacement cost study of the resort by the insurance company.

Management fee per point from the budget went from .0013246 in 2021 to .0014194 in 2022.

Another interesting note from the approved budget total, Board of Directors went from $300 per 2Bd in 2021 to $6500 in 2022.  I wonder why the large increase there and what do we owners get for that?!?!


----------



## schafercpa

On another note.
Bay Vista 24 & 25 buildings has  had its elevator out of service for over a month still waiting for a part.
Never received advanced notice about it.  Can’t imagine what elderly or parents with strollers felt when they arrived!!!
The staff seems to be pretty upset since they must carry bags as well as linens up the stairs!


----------



## schafercpa

schafercpa said:


> On another note.
> Bay Vista 24 & 25 buildings has  had its elevator out of service for over a month still waiting for a part.
> Never received advanced notice about it.  Can’t imagine what elderly or parents with strollers felt when they arrived!!!
> The staff seems to be pretty upset since they must carry bags as well as linens up the stairs!


Elevator is now running!!!!!!


----------



## cubigbird

Heading to WSJ soon but arriving by air in STT from another island / international arrival.  Are we required to have a negative COVID test with 1 day per the new Fed rule or a negative PCR test with a few days per USVI…..or both???


----------



## GrayFal

cubigbird said:


> Heading to WSJ soon but arriving by air in STT from another island / international arrival.  Are we required to have a negative COVID test with 1 day per the new Fed rule or a negative PCR test with a few days per USVI…..or both???


When using the USVI travel portal it took about 18 hours to get my approval to enter the USVI. My daughter mixed up some info on her application so had to resubmit and in total took closer to 48 hours to get approval. 

Although technically if you got your COVID test after midnight on Friday at 1 am you might have time to submit it and get approval for your flight that arrives on Saturday at noon but I personally would not chance it. 

I would do both.


----------



## DavidnRobin

cubigbird said:


> Heading to WSJ soon but arriving by air in STT from another island / international arrival. Are we required to have a negative COVID test with 1 day per the new Fed rule or a negative PCR test with a few days per USVI…..or both???



The USVI Portal deals with Domestic and International Travel. I would go with what the portal requires as this is you determining factor at STT upon arrival.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

Delinquencies are much less in this phase resulting in “only” a 5.5% increase.



 Greetings Coral Vista Owners, 

The Board members recently met onsite in September for the 2022 budget workshop. You will be pleased to know that the property is thriving. 

Resort Update

Great news! The Westin St. John is back in full swing after a challenging period of this worldwide pandemic. The property is averaging 90% occupancy. This comprised of both Owners, exchange guests and rental guests. We observed that the property is continuing to take extraordinary measures to follow CDC protocol and Enhanced Operating Procedures to protect our associates, Owners, and guests. Currently, face masks are required in indoor public areas and on the shuttles, but please understand that these requirements may change at any time on short notice. Currently, midweek tidies are on hold; however, if you need fresh linens, housekeeping will be happy to bring them to your villa upon request. The procedures for cleaning a vacated villa, pool chairs and touchable areas have kept our housekeeping team busy.

Restaurants 

Mango Deli and Snorkels are open for our Owners and guests. Snorkels is offering both carry-out and dine-in services for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. The Lemongrass space is currently being utilized one night per week to host a Caribbean night with featured recipes from around the islands. Additionally, we began serving a Breakfast Buffet 7 Days a week starting December 13th. We encourage you to take part in this unique dining experience. 

Increase in Costs

Your elected representatives have worked with our management team to review and revise our budget for 2022. Insurance and utilities are the two greatest expense increases hitting our budget. 

Electricity - Energy in the Virgin Islands is expensive. Electric rates are an item that is beyond our control. Due to the rising costs, we are once again strongly recommending that Owners keep their sliding doors closed and their thermostats set to a steady temperature to conserve energy. Just like a refrigerator, your villa air conditioning will run most efficiently if set at a constant temperature, 70 degrees, with the doors closed. We encourage you to do your part in helping to manage our utility costs.

Maintenance Fees

Our objective, as always, during the annual September budget workshop and November budget meeting, is to keep maintenance fee increases as low as possible while ensuring the resort’s assets and Owner experience are protected. We worked very hard and evaluated every line item in the budget to look for possible savings. However, due to the cost increases discussed above, we approved a maintenance fee increase for 2022 of 5.5% on average. We felt this was necessary to maintain the strong financial viability of the Association and will ensure that resort services, amenities, and capital improvements will continue to provide us with a superior vacation experience.

Extension 5000

Just a reminder, if you have an issue during your stay, please direct concerns first to Service Express, and if you don’t obtain prompt service, leave a message on Extension 5000. This line goes directly to our General Manager and the heads of all departments. 

Kids Club, Spa

The Westin Family Kids Club will reopen by mid-December, and we hope to have the Spa open in the 1st quarter.

Late Payments of Fees and Foreclosure 

Our collection rate on 2021 maintenance fees is currently 95.7%. Fifty-three accounts are delinquent in paying maintenance fees and these unpaid fees fall on those who do pay in a timely manner. This loss of revenue and associated collection expenses are an additional factor in our 2022 maintenance fee increase, as the money must come from each Owner. Law changes in the Virgin Islands are making it easier to foreclose on units, but this is not a step we wish to take. We ask you to please pay your fees when due. 

We are honored to serve you, 

Your Board of Directors 

Nancy, Jim, Carla, Bill, David, Mark and Sharon


----------



## Island Girl

GrayFal said:


> Delinquencies are much less in this phase resulting in “only” a 5.5% increase.
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings Coral Vista Owners,
> 
> The Board members recently met onsite in September for the 2022 budget workshop. You will be pleased to know that the property is thriving.
> 
> Resort Update
> 
> Great news! The Westin St. John is back in full swing after a challenging period of this worldwide pandemic. The property is averaging 90% occupancy. This comprised of both Owners, exchange guests and rental guests. We observed that the property is continuing to take extraordinary measures to follow CDC protocol and Enhanced Operating Procedures to protect our associates, Owners, and guests. Currently, face masks are required in indoor public areas and on the shuttles, but please understand that these requirements may change at any time on short notice. Currently, midweek tidies are on hold; however, if you need fresh linens, housekeeping will be happy to bring them to your villa upon request. The procedures for cleaning a vacated villa, pool chairs and touchable areas have kept our housekeeping team busy.
> 
> Restaurants
> 
> Mango Deli and Snorkels are open for our Owners and guests. Snorkels is offering both carry-out and dine-in services for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. The Lemongrass space is currently being utilized one night per week to host a Caribbean night with featured recipes from around the islands. Additionally, we began serving a Breakfast Buffet 7 Days a week starting December 13th. We encourage you to take part in this unique dining experience.
> 
> Increase in Costs
> 
> Your elected representatives have worked with our management team to review and revise our budget for 2022. Insurance and utilities are the two greatest expense increases hitting our budget.
> 
> Electricity - Energy in the Virgin Islands is expensive. Electric rates are an item that is beyond our control. Due to the rising costs, we are once again strongly recommending that Owners keep their sliding doors closed and their thermostats set to a steady temperature to conserve energy. Just like a refrigerator, your villa air conditioning will run most efficiently if set at a constant temperature, 70 degrees, with the doors closed. We encourage you to do your part in helping to manage our utility costs.
> 
> Maintenance Fees
> 
> Our objective, as always, during the annual September budget workshop and November budget meeting, is to keep maintenance fee increases as low as possible while ensuring the resort’s assets and Owner experience are protected. We worked very hard and evaluated every line item in the budget to look for possible savings. However, due to the cost increases discussed above, we approved a maintenance fee increase for 2022 of 5.5% on average. We felt this was necessary to maintain the strong financial viability of the Association and will ensure that resort services, amenities, and capital improvements will continue to provide us with a superior vacation experience.
> 
> Extension 5000
> 
> Just a reminder, if you have an issue during your stay, please direct concerns first to Service Express, and if you don’t obtain prompt service, leave a message on Extension 5000. This line goes directly to our General Manager and the heads of all departments.
> 
> Kids Club, Spa
> 
> The Westin Family Kids Club will reopen by mid-December, and we hope to have the Spa open in the 1st quarter.
> 
> Late Payments of Fees and Foreclosure
> 
> Our collection rate on 2021 maintenance fees is currently 95.7%. Fifty-three accounts are delinquent in paying maintenance fees and these unpaid fees fall on those who do pay in a timely manner. This loss of revenue and associated collection expenses are an additional factor in our 2022 maintenance fee increase, as the money must come from each Owner. Law changes in the Virgin Islands are making it easier to foreclose on units, but this is not a step we wish to take. We ask you to please pay your fees when due.
> 
> We are honored to serve you,
> 
> Your Board of Directors
> 
> Nancy, Jim, Carla, Bill, David, Mark and Sharon


----------



## Island Girl

As identified in the notification, insurance and utility costs are the two largest factors impacting the increase in maintenance fees, areas outside the control of owners and the BOD. This is also addressed in the general manager’s communication included in the 2022 annual statement/invoice.


----------



## GrayFal

Island Girl said:


> As identified in the notification, insurance and utility costs are the two largest factors impacting the increase in maintenance fees, areas outside the control of owners and the BOD. This is also addressed in the general manager’s communication included in the 2022 annual statement/invoice.


I assume you were referring to my CV post.
If you see the report from VGV delinquencies is a major issue on top of insurance and utility.  I would have to go back a few pages and check but their increase was closer to 15%
EDIT
"We recognized that even a 14.5% budget increase, with more increases likely in the future, was not affordable for many owners." VGV newsletter


----------



## Island Girl

GrayFal said:


> I assume you were referring to my CV post.
> If you see the report from VGV delinquencies is a major issue on top of insurance and utility.  I would have to go back a few pages and check but their increase was closer to 15%
> EDIT
> "We recognized that even a 14.5% budget increase, with more increases likely in the future, was not affordable for many owners." VGV newsletter


My point being, delinquencies are not the primary factor in the CV maintenance fee increase.


----------



## DavidnRobin

GrayFal said:


> Hoping you will offer it for free here on TUG rather than give it back.
> Or even better for you, sell them. I think two weeks same unit would be very attractive



I did give away to a Tugger. I actually had a few people contact me after reading my post - even one that was willing to buy them, but I am a person of my word.

So… it has been a great 15 years, but time to move on. Hopefully this WSJ thread will be kept alive by someone for this iteration (Part 3) and beyond.
The 3 WSJ threads together are by far the most read/viewed on TUG. I am proud of that and hope it was impactful.

Enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLS50

This might be a dumb question, but here goes.

I inquired about a Coral Vista unit thru a broker.   They told me the purchase was for 74,050 Home Options.   I understand the Home Options thing in the sense that I know I can only use them in the Coral Vista section.

But I asked the broker if there was a default week in that season I could be assured of each year, and just lock that in versus trying to use my Home Options to scramble to make a reservation inside my season each year.   They told me No.   They said I would just get Home Options and I would have to use them to try and book something within my season.    

Is that correct?

The reason I ask is because last year I purchased in the Bay Vista section, and although I can convert to 125,000 Home Options to use in my season if I wanted, I have a default week (WK25) that I can just lock down every year and not have to fight over availability trying to randomly book a Week in my season each year.


----------



## GrayFal

RLS50 said:


> This might be a dumb question, but here goes.
> 
> I inquired about a Coral Vista unit thru a broker.   They told me the purchase was for 74,050 Home Options.   I understand the Home Options thing in the sense that I know I can only use them in the Coral Vista section.
> 
> But I asked the broker if there was a default week in that season I could be assured of each year, and just lock that in versus trying to use my Home Options to scramble to make a reservation inside my season each year.   They told me No.   They said I would just get Home Options and I would have to use them to try and book something within my season.
> 
> Is that correct?
> 
> The reason I ask is because last year I purchased in the Bay Vista section, and although I can convert to 125,000 Home Options to use in my season if I wanted, I have a default week (WK25) that I can just lock down every year and not have to fight over availability trying to randomly book a Week in my season each year.


The broker is correct. 
CV and SB are pure point home option ownerships.  No default week, can reserve any start date of the week and from 1-14 days in your season at 12 months. Outside your season you can reserve at 8 months.  If you bought retail, the home options convert to star options at 8 months. 

Bay Vista is a weeks based system where your can reserve a full week only in your season w a Friday Saturday Sunday check in. If you don't do that your ownership converts to StarOptions that can be used anywhere at 8 months (if you purchased retail)


----------



## RLS50

GrayFal,

Ahhh, got it, thanks.    

How hard is it to book within your season at 12months out?    Is it a rugby scrum on the night at 12am that is exactly 12 months out?

I am concerned with there being so much competition it ends up being a major headache trying to get the week we might want.


----------



## GrayFal

RLS50 said:


> GrayFal,
> 
> Ahhh, got it, thanks.
> 
> How hard is it to book within your season at 12months out?    Is it a rugby scrum on the night at 12am that is exactly 12 months out?
> 
> I am concerned with there being so much competition it ends up being a major headache trying to get the week we might want.


What's your season? 
it would be similar to any other Vistana ownership. 12 midnight for prime time. .


----------



## RLS50

I haven't bought anything yet (at CV or SB), but considering the annual MF's I would be mostly likely consider Platinum Plus (the Westin Star Options Chart)...or the Broker called this Diamond season (1-18, 51-52).   I can only assume it's a different season name for Home Options?


----------



## SRG53

Have always been able to book when I want to if I stay on top of dates.  We book Jan /Feb


----------



## GrayFal

RLS50 said:


> I haven't bought anything yet (at CV or SB), but considering the annual MF's I would be mostly likely consider Platinum Plus (the Westin Star Options Chart)...or the Broker called this Diamond season (1-18, 51-52).   I can only assume it's a different season name for Home Options?


Please check the home option chart for diamond season and this resort phase in general. 74K will get 5-6 nights in a studio, 2BR 7 nights is 176 ish. Seems an odd/unusual number.


----------



## Red elephant

RLS50 said:


> This might be a dumb question, but here goes.
> 
> I inquired about a Coral Vista unit thru a broker.   They told me the purchase was for 74,050 Home Options.   I understand the Home Options thing in the sense that I know I can only use them in the Coral Vista section.
> 
> But I asked the broker if there was a default week in that season I could be assured of each year, and just lock that in versus trying to use my Home Options to scramble to make a reservation inside my season each year.   They told me No.   They said I would just get Home Options and I would have to use them to try and book something within my season.
> 
> Is that correct?
> 
> The reason I ask is because last year I purchased in the Bay Vista section, and although I can convert to 125,000 Home Options to use in my season if I wanted, I have a default week (WK25) that I can just lock down every year and not have to fight over availability trying to randomly book a Week in my season each year.


I own coral vista and I have a specific week 16 that defaults every year that I own and a specific unit as well . I have  home options of 176,700.


----------



## Crasherino

RLS50 said:


> GrayFal,
> 
> Ahhh, got it, thanks.
> 
> How hard is it to book within your season at 12months out?    Is it a rugby scrum on the night at 12am that is exactly 12 months out?
> 
> I am concerned with there being so much competition it ends up being a major headache trying to get the week we might want.


FWIW, I own a BV 2 bdrm (which I bought on the secondary market).  We have it every odd year and I went on line at midnight last night to book for President's Week '23.  I had no problem getting a Fri-Fri unit.  That is the same experience for the past 3x I've done it.  Of course, there was that time about 7-8 years ago that I fell asleep and got on at 12:15am and couldn't get anything, so if you want to reserve a popular week, I would make sure to be vigilant about booking.


----------



## GrayFal

RLS50 said:


> I haven't bought anything yet (at CV or SB), but considering the annual MF's I would be mostly likely consider Platinum Plus (the Westin Star Options Chart)...or the Broker called this Diamond season (1-18, 51-52).   I can only assume it's a different season name for Home Options?


Maint fee is considerably less in CV for the same number of points.


----------



## GrayFal

Red elephant said:


> I own coral vista and I have a specific week 16 that defaults every year that I own and a specific unit as well . I have  home options of 176,700.


You purchased a fixed time/unit. If you wanted, I believe it can float in your season ( correct me if I am wrong) But the ownership isn’t “deeded” in the same way that Bay Vista and Virgin Grand are.


----------



## Red elephant

GrayFal said:


> You purchased a fixed time/unit. If you wanted, I believe it can float in your season ( correct me if I am wrong) But the ownership isn’t “deeded” in the same way that Bay Vista and Virgin Grand are.


I am not sure how Bay Vista and Virgin Grand works but your correct .


----------



## DavidnRobin

Well WSJ fans/readers - our deed transfer went through. 

We loved our years on STJ and at WSJ with many great memories. Sad to leave, but time to move on.

Good luck to all - hopefully someone will keep the WSJ thread alive. We made real change over the years, and proud of that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomandrobin

Holy cow!!!
I don't post or read Tug much these days....Only visiting once every 3-4 months.

This is bigger news to me then the ongoing merger thread. You know, it is sad to me that you are walking away from the place I know you guys loved so much. Your trip reports and expert know




DavidnRobin said:


> Well WSJ fans/readers - our deed transfer went through.
> 
> We loved our years on STJ and at WSJ with many great memories. Sad to leave, but time to move on.
> 
> Good luck to all - hopefully someone will keep the WSJ thread alive. We made real change over the years, and proud of that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daviator

DavidnRobin said:


> Well WSJ fans/readers - our deed transfer went through.
> 
> We loved our years on STJ and at WSJ with many great memories. Sad to leave, but time to move on.
> 
> Good luck to all - hopefully someone will keep the WSJ thread alive. We made real change over the years, and proud of that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m curious whether you’ve always been based in the Bay Area?

We live in SF and have only been to WSJ once, maybe ten years ago.  We had a great time and I wouldn’t mind going back (it’s a little tricky to trade into with SOs, but not impossible) but getting there from the west coast, and back again, is SUCH a long slog that I can’t imagine owning there or doing it regularly. I always assumed that the market for WSJ owners had to be folks on the east coast, or maybe Texas.  It’s even worse than flying to Hawaii from the east coast (which is also a slog) because after you finally get to STT you have the boat ride, etc.  But it’s fantastic once you get there.

So I have to imagine that proximity, along with what I assume are high MFs, played a role in your decision.  Actually, given what it must have cost to rebuild after the hurricane there, I’m surprised they can even get insurance, and it must make the MFs even higher.  The price of paradise I guess!

Anyway, congrats on moving on from WSJ… you are savvy enough to manage to reserve through VSN, I’m sure, if you get the urge to return.


----------



## DavidnRobin

daviator said:


> I’m curious whether you’ve always been based in the Bay Area?
> 
> We live in SF and have only been to WSJ once, maybe ten years ago. We had a great time and I wouldn’t mind going back (it’s a little tricky to trade into with SOs, but not impossible) but getting there from the west coast, and back again, is SUCH a long slog that I can’t imagine owning there or doing it regularly. I always assumed that the market for WSJ owners had to be folks on the east coast, or maybe Texas. It’s even worse than flying to Hawaii from the east coast (which is also a slog) because after you finally get to STT you have the boat ride, etc. But it’s fantastic once you get there.
> 
> So I have to imagine that proximity, along with what I assume are high MFs, played a role in your decision. Actually, given what it must have cost to rebuild after the hurricane there, I’m surprised they can even get insurance, and it must make the MFs even higher. The price of paradise I guess!
> 
> Anyway, congrats on moving on from WSJ… you are savvy enough to manage to reserve through VSN, I’m sure, if you get the urge to return.



Yes - we did live on SF Peninsula, but moved up to Sonoma Co last year (added time to get to SFO). Our new home is like a mini-resort.

We bought the 2nd adjacent week in 2009 from the owners that sold us our 1st week because 7 days was too short.
Two weeks on St John is definitely better than one.

The travel and a few other factors (huge increase in cost/hassle, no reason for forced vacations following retirement…) were our main reasons for moving on.

It was a great run. Enjoy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

Dear Fellow Owner:

The Annual Meeting of Virgin Grand Villas – St. John Condominium Owners Association was held on March 7, 2022 at the Resort.

The Board of Directors, the Resort Staff, the owners present and the Marriott Vacations Worldwide (MVW) team all thanked Phil Schrag for his 12 years of service to the Association. Phil has been a strong advocate for owners throughout his tenure and brought his legal vision and personal experience to the forefront in representing us. He has set a very high bar for current and future Board Members, as we strive to do as well and as much as he has done for all of us. Thank you, Phil.

During the Annual Meeting, General Manager Eugene Martin provided a report on the current state of operations at the Resort. Some of the highlights included:

Marriott Frenchman’s Reef has rebranded to the Westin Frenchman’s Reef and is scheduled to reopen in the fourth quarter of 2022. This may cause staffing opportunities. The Boards of each Association held an associate recognition and thank you event during the week of the Annual Meetings.
COVID-19 updates – The requirements for travel to the Virgin Islands are in the process of easing. Over the past two years, there have been over 33 executive orders issued by the U.S. Virgin Islands Government. Owners should visit the Virgin Islands website for updates as their travel dates approach.
The resort team is working on options to reopen Lemongrass. It is currently being utilized for breakfast seven days a week and Caribbean Buffet every Tuesday. Past events held at Lemongrass included Thanksgiving Dinner and Christmas Festival Buffet. The Board strongly urged management to have something in place before the end of the year, even if MVW needed to operate it themselves.
The resort team is finalizing efforts to secure a Spa operator.
The Westin® Family Kid’s Club is expected to reopen soon.
The heating, ventilation, and air conditioning (HVAC) work in the villas was completed; two vendors were hired to validate the work upon completion.
A new recycling program is soon to kick off and the program will initially accept cans and bottles. New receptacles for recycling and garbage will be place around the pool deck and Snorkels and we ask that they be used appropriately. This initiative is part of a new program on the island.
We encourage owners who have not paid their annual maintenance fee to please do so. The key drivers of the 2022 fee increases are insurance, electricity and labor costs. The Board and Management Company are doing their best to manage these increases, without changing the level of service.
John Hilbert was elected to serve a one-year term on the Board of Directors and Bill Bolton was elected to serve a three-year term. This is the first time owner-elected directors will constitute a majority on the Board. Bill Whelihan and Mike Singley will continue to serve on the Board as Developer-appointed members.
Now that COVID-19 restrictions on gatherings have been modified, the resort team hopes to resume weekly Manager updates for owners in the next few weeks.
*Legal Update*

The Board informed the owners present that the Association, the other Associations of The Westin St. John Resort Villas, and the Developer are involved in litigation filed by Cotton International, Inc., the restoration contractor used to rebuild the resort after Hurricanes Irma and Maria. The litigation is over the gross receipts tax charged by the Government of the U.S. Virgin Islands and the case involving Virgin Grand is in the State Courts of New York. The Association has hired counsel and is working to find a satisfactory resolution. Because the case is pending, we cannot discuss any of the details or strategies, but the Board will continue to inform the owners when appropriate.

The Annual Meeting included a Question-and-Answer session. Items of interest or issues requiring follow up included the following:

Discussion about the process followed by the Nominating Committee to propose candidates for election to the Board. The current Board structure is recommended in the by-laws. The Board has asked the Management Company to assist in completing a review of the by-laws.
Golf carts cannot be driven by owners or resort guests due to both liability and insurance issues.
Concerns were raised over the surface of the pickleball courts. Management will gather information and report to the Board so that we can follow up.
Prior conversation about the access road and easements seems to be off the table. Access to Virgin Grand Estates on the hill above Virgin Grand units will not be through the resort.
The next Annual Meeting is scheduled for March 8, 2023, at the Resort.

At the request of the Management Company, we would like to share the following statement regarding the resort’s Pet Policy:

Service animals that perform work or tasks are welcome at the resort/property, but family pets are not permitted. Bringing a pet to the resort/property will result in a Room Recovery Fee. In the event we discover that you have brought a pet to the resort/property, you will be charged a Room Recovery Fee in the amount of $500 per pet, and you will be asked to take your pet to a local, third-party boarding facility. Please be aware that in some locations, misrepresenting a pet as a service animal is a misdemeanor and will result in a monetary penalty and/or imprisonment.

Should you have questions or comments on any of these, or other matters, please do not hesitate to connect with any of us.

Bill Bolton
Bill.virgingrand@gmail.com

David Futransky
David.virgingrand@gmail.com

John Hilbert
John.virgingrand@gmail.com


----------



## SandyPGravel

SandyPGravel said:


> Prior conversation about the access road and easements seems to be off the table. Access to Virgin Grand Estates on the hill above Virgin Grand units will not be through the resort.


----------



## Mcrobot

Why were they asking for access up the hill? Is Marriott developing something up there as well?

Was also looking for WSJ guidance.  We’re looking to purchase resales in the Bay Vista section. How many two bedroom and three bedroom units are available? We were looking at both, but if three bedrooms are limited we would probably focus on two bedrooms.


----------



## TravelTime

DavidnRobin said:


> Well WSJ fans/readers - our deed transfer went through.
> 
> We loved our years on STJ and at WSJ with many great memories. Sad to leave, but time to move on.
> 
> Good luck to all - hopefully someone will keep the WSJ thread alive. We made real change over the years, and proud of that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Did you give your weeks away for free and, if so, why not sell them?

Just curious, where in Sonoma did you move that is like a mini-resort? We are from the Bay Area and moved out to a small town/golf course community in between Sacramento and Truckee. I have not heard of anywhere in Sonoma that is like a mini-resort.

I totally understand the challenge of flying out of SFO once you live a few hours away. We try to fly out of Sacramento but it is often not possible without a huge expense or many connecting flights.


----------



## DavidnRobin

TravelTime said:


> Did you give your weeks away for free and, if so, why not sell them?
> 
> Just curious, where in Sonoma did you move that is like a mini-resort? We are from the Bay Area and moved out to a small town/golf course community in between Sacramento and Truckee. I have not heard of anywhere in Sonoma that is like a mini-resort.
> 
> I totally understand the challenge of flying out of SFO once you live a few hours away. We try to fly out of Sacramento but it is often not possible without a huge expense or many connecting flights.



Gave away - could have sold, but didn’t want the hassle. We bought these with disposable cash a long time ago. Anyway, saving $10,000+ per year by not going to StJ will quickly make up the small amount we could have made by selling.

The ‘mini-resort’ comment was reference to the home we bought as we remodeled pool/hot tub/deck that is all one level with our single level house (also remodeled to open concept). Luckily I found a lone-wolf contractor dedicated to our remodeling.
We are backed up against Annadel State Park, so now I can mountain bike (eMTB) from our house without having to drive somewhere. The weather here is fantastic - along with having 100s of top notch wineries and breweries all within a 20 min drive.

The Santa Rosa airport (STS) is expanding and can cheaply fly directly to Vegas and Burbank, and also Portland and Seattle. Hopefully the expansion will offer even more flights.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schafercpa

Can anyone recommend a reasonable attorney to close on a friendly sale between two WSJ owners?


----------



## SandyPGravel

schafercpa said:


> Can anyone recommend a reasonable attorney to close on a friendly sale between two WSJ owners?


Sent you a PM.


----------



## CPNY

DavidnRobin said:


> Gave away - could have sold, but didn’t want the hassle. We bought these with disposable cash a long time ago. Anyway, saving $10,000+ per year by not going to StJ will quickly make up the small amount we could have made by selling.
> 
> The ‘mini-resort’ comment was reference to the home we bought as we remodeled pool/hot tub/deck that is all one level with our single level house (also remodeled to open concept). Luckily I found a lone-wolf contractor dedicated to our remodeling.
> We are backed up against Annadel State Park, so now I can mountain bike (eMTB) from our house without having to drive somewhere. The weather here is fantastic - along with having 100s of top notch wineries and breweries all within a 20 min drive.
> 
> The Santa Rosa airport (STS) is expanding and can cheaply fly directly to Vegas and Burbank, and also Portland and Seattle. Hopefully the expansion will offer even more flights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


your “mini-resort” sounds fantastic, pool, hot tub, and mountain biking on site! When can we all exchange in? Haha


----------



## DavidnRobin

CPNY said:


> your “mini-resort” sounds fantastic, pool, hot tub, and mountain biking on site! When can we all exchange in? Haha



Bring your snow shoes…
Yesterday in Sonoma Co.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaH

DavidnRobin said:


> Bring your snow shoes…
> Yesterday in Sonoma Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just got back from Minneapolis visiting our son, DIL and the new grandson. It was hot and humid there. Coming home to a freezing house, we had to turn on the heater. Aye Yai Yai…
Sorry to hear that you gave away your beloved weeks. We did the same a couple years ago (before the pandemic) so I understand.


----------



## marriottdude

I'm curious, does anyone know if WSJ was rebuilt after 2017 to withstand the next hurricanes that will come?


----------



## Eric B

I’m not really sure.  How strong are the winds in those scheduled to be?


----------



## DMoney

Hi - I'm interested in renting out [a timeshare at Westin St. John.] Are there any suggestions on best way to procure a villa during this timeframe?

[Redacted so post doesn't look like advertising.]


----------



## daviator

DMoney said:


> Hi - I'm interested in renting out [a timeshare at Westin St. John.]. Are there any suggestions on best way to procure a villa during this timeframe?


I see at least one 3 BR at Westin St. John (Virgin Grand phase) for those dates on redweek.com.  Suggest you look there.


----------



## DMoney

daviator said:


> I see at least one 3 BR at Westin St. John (Virgin Grand phase) for those dates on redweek.com.  Suggest you look there.



Thanks!


----------



## tamu_bu

DMoney said:


> Hi - I'm interested in renting out [a timeshare at Westin St. John.] Are there any suggestions on best way to procure a villa during this timeframe?
> 
> [Redacted so post doesn't look like advertising.]


I no longer see your specifics however, go-koala is another site to check.








						KOALA: Timeshare Rental Made Easy. Top Resorts Up To 70% Off
					

Rent direct from timeshare owners and book vacations at the world's best resorts for less. KOALA makes timeshare rentals easy, safe, and secure.




					www.go-koala.com


----------



## SandyPGravel

Bay Vista Tax Bill

Received a tax bill today for my BV unit. Very strange...shouldn't get one & it's a very small amount due.

Also received my VGV tax bill. Surprised to receive it. Haven't received it for a couple years & to receive it this early. Due August 30.

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B

VIRGIN GRAND VILLAS – ST. JOHN CONDOMINIUM OWNERS ASSOCIATION REPORT TO OWNERS

August 2022 

Dear Fellow Owners, 

The Board of Directors of Virgin Grand Villas – St. John Condominium Owners Association met on June 28, 2022. This letter will serve as a recap of the board meeting and an opportunity to share information with you about what is happening at the resort. 

COVID-19 Update – As of May 22, 2022, the USVI Travel Screening Protocol was removed. As of the board meeting date, there are still restrictions on travel to and from the BVI. 

The resort plans to expand the offerings at Lemongrass as the year progresses. There is currently a “Caribbean Night” every week and a second themed night will be added in August. In addition, plans are being made to offer at least two more themed nights a week. We have had 130-140 people attending the Caribbean Night each week. There continues to be a breakfast buffet and breakfast options are being continually reviewed. As of this writing, there are no negotiations with any other vendor outsourcing our food service. Snorkels continues to be open for lunch and dinner. 

Negotiations are being finalized with a Spa operator and we hope that the full-service spa will be back to normal in September or October. The workout facility is fully open. 

Recycling has come to St. John. There are new recycling bins that have been available for use since April. The program started at the pool area and the Main Lobby area and will expand to the outdoor villa areas. 

Frenchman’s Reef on St. Thomas is being rebranded as a Westin Resort. It is scheduled to have a staged opening around the first of the year and will have an impact on the island’s labor market. The resort management team is making strong efforts to retain and support all of our team. Please thank the associates for their contributions as you see them and make them feel appreciated. 

In reviewing our financial picture, we continue to have concerns about our collection rate. While we are slightly ahead of our budget forecast on maintenance fee collections, we are still below our historical rates. If you do not pay your fees, the other Association members are having to carry your costs. While recent changes to laws in the U.S. Virgin Islands may enable the Association to modify its foreclosure process to reduce the time and cost it takes to foreclose, it still takes a long time to recapture the uncollected funds. Over 370 accounts have been denied use this year. Most of these have been liened and several are in bankruptcy or foreclosure. The Association currently owns over 20-unit weeks and has an agreement with the Developer to repurchase foreclosed unit weeks. However, the Association does not necessarily collect all of the past due maintenance fees. If you find that you are considering not keeping your ownership interest, please consider contacting *866-682-4547* or email *Resale.Operations@mvwc.com* to discuss surrendering your deed in lieu of a collection action. 

We are keeping a close eye on our replacement schedule and inflation is hitting our island home as hard or harder than it is hitting mainland US. Supply chain issues continue to make procurement of necessary supplies difficult, although management is doing its best to deal with these issues. When we do have significant items on our reserve schedule, we are seeing larger than forecast impacts of inflation. We are doing what we can to manage these expenses and will do all we can to maintain the level of service and amenities we all expect. 

The construction of permanent walls in buildings 41 and 42 are scheduled for the weeks that units are not in service. We hope that all of the construction will be finished in early 2023. 

There is one board seat up for election for a three-year term at the next annual meeting. John Hilbert has served a one-year term as of March and is eligible to run again. Watch your email in late September for information on applications for this seat. The nominating committee reviews applications and interviews candidates who may then be placed on the ballot for the annual meeting next March. 

The board holds its next meeting and budget workshop in September, and your owner-elected Board of Directors will report to you after that session.

William Bolton (Bill) 
*Bill.virgingrand@gmail.com*

David Futransky
*David.virgingrand@gmail.com* 

John F. Hilbert
*John.virgingrand@gmail.com*


----------



## DavidnRobin

Code for MFs going to increase yet again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcrobot

When owners are denied use due to lack of payment, can the homeowners association rent out their week to recoup costs?   Seems like a good way to keep revenue coming in while they foreclose.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Mcrobot said:


> When owners are denied use due to lack of payment, can the homeowners association rent out their week to recoup costs? Seems like a good way to keep revenue coming in while they foreclose.



See the email addresses at bottom of HOA letter — email them and ask them directly and succinctly.
That is your best bet to get a correct answer to whether or not the MFs are paid back to the HOA when week is obtained by Vistana during foreclosure (or non-payment).

I recall (from long time ago) - if used by Starwood (Vistana) they paid the HOA fee, but kept profit if rented out. If not rented - HOA is not reimbursed and all compliant owners take up the loss revenue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobpark56

Mcrobot said:


> When owners are denied use due to lack of payment, can the homeowners association rent out their week to recoup costs?   Seems like a good way to keep revenue coming in while they foreclose.


They can also sell them. That's how we got our 3BR EOY pool villa for $11,000. Family members love it.


----------



## DavidnRobin

bobpark56 said:


> They can also sell them. That's how we got our 3BR EOY pool villa for $11,000. Family members love it.



Hi Bob - the HOA is no longer selling VGV VOIs. It was a great program though.
We decided to give ours away - probably could have recouped some money - just wasn’t worth it to me.
I miss STJ pre-H.Irma, but lost it’s appeal afterwards. Especially with the ever increasing MFs (that held steady for years) and reduction in resort quality.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BluePrelude

Does anybody know what is the problem with the internet at St John?
We got here on August 10th and since then it has been out at night and sometimes during the day.


----------



## bobpark56

Has anyone yet been able to pay their tax bill online?


----------



## GregT

Hello Tuggers,

I suspect this comment is out of the normal range of this thread, but I was intrigued to see that the new points chart for WSJ had everything collapsed into one points chart.

For someone who is not that experienced with the different phases, does that surprise you? Do you think some are more valuable/interesting than others? I was intrigued to see everything collapsed into the one.  Thank you!

Best,

Greg


----------



## DavidnRobin

GregT said:


> Hello Tuggers,
> 
> I suspect this comment is out of the normal range of this thread, but I was intrigued to see that the new points chart for WSJ had everything collapsed into one points chart.
> 
> For someone who is not that experienced with the different phases, does that surprise you? Do you think some are more valuable/interesting than others? I was intrigued to see everything collapsed into the one. Thank you!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Hi Greg - 
Interesting. Looks like you can end up in any phase that has opening - except 1Bds are only in VGV phase.

Our previous weeks (23-24) have the 2nd lowest points. But the season had the lowest SOs associated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobpark56

bobpark56 said:


> Has anyone yet been able to pay their tax bill online?


Update: USVI online payment is still not working. 
I sent a note to the Lt Gov's office asking how to pay. They sent me a form to fill out to tell them how to charge our credit card (see attachment). I completed and returned the form in an email to them. They have now told me our tax billing is being processed.


----------



## daviator

DavidnRobin said:


> Hi Greg -
> Interesting. Looks like you can end up in any phase that has opening - except 1Bds are only in VGV phase.
> 
> Our previous weeks (23-24) have the 2nd lowest points. But the season had the lowest SOs associated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We've only been to WSJ once, about a decade ago, and had a conventional villa (not one of the ones on the hillside.)  But I seem to remember that at least one of the phases has individual pools, and that there are a lot of differences between the different villa types, both in amenities and location.  It does seem pretty surprising that they are homogenizing the whole property.  Maybe they don't have/anticipate having much inventory in some of the categories anyway, and so it's just not worth breaking them down into a bunch of categories when they'll almost never have inventory in some of them?


----------



## SandyPGravel

GregT said:


> Hello Tuggers,
> 
> I suspect this comment is out of the normal range of this thread, but I was intrigued to see that the new points chart for WSJ had everything collapsed into one points chart.
> 
> For someone who is not that experienced with the different phases, does that surprise you? Do you think some are more valuable/interesting than others? I was intrigued to see everything collapsed into the one.  Thank you!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Can you direct me to where you are seeing new points charts?  Thx


----------



## DavidnRobin

SandyPGravel said:


> Can you direct me to where you are seeing new points charts? Thx



I found it in the thread discussing Abound.

Here it is… (I think… this is my download of it)
View attachment 63576

Photo…


----------



## dioxide45

SandyPGravel said:


> Can you direct me to where you are seeing new points charts?  Thx


Here is the chart for WSJ.


----------



## DavidnRobin

dioxide45 said:


> Here is the chart for WSJ.



Hi @dioxide45 -

I am not familiar with these values within MVC - but my former week(s) are given a value of 3675 (2Bd weeks 23-24).
Curious… what would have this given me in MVC (as an example). 
btw - the annual fees per week is currently ~$3200/wk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

DavidnRobin said:


> Hi @dioxide45 -
> 
> I am not familiar with these values within MVC - but my former week(s) are given a value of 3675 (2Bd weeks 23-24).
> Curious… what would have this given me in MVC (as an example).
> btw - the annual fees per week is currently ~$3200/wk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It might help to look at the larger MVC Points chart. The maintenance fees to points ratio on those would have been really poor. The MF on MVC Trust points is around $0.63pp and what you would have had is closer to $0.90. They wouldn't be a good MVC Point generator. Some people own Marriott weeks that have a ratio closer to $0.40pp.

MVC Points Chart


----------



## GregT

DavidnRobin said:


> Hi @dioxide45 -
> 
> I am not familiar with these values within MVC - but my former week(s) are given a value of 3675 (2Bd weeks 23-24).
> Curious… what would have this given me in MVC (as an example).
> btw - the annual fees per week is currently ~$3200/wk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some of the things that 3,675 points would have gotten you:

3,550 - 1BR OF in Aruba (January or April)
3,900 - 1BR OF in Aruba (February or March)
3,500 - 2BR OV in Aruba (May or November)
3,675 - 2BR in Ritz - St. Thomas (Summer)
3,725 - 2BR at Frenchman's Cove - St. Thomas (January or April)

Hawaii properties require higher points, and you would have had success getting 1BRs in Oahu or Maui, but 2BRs require more.

I hope this helps?

Best,

Greg


----------



## DavidnRobin

Thanks @dioxide45 and @GregT

It appears - like SO/MF values - that certain weeks (e.g. Plat+) have a good DC/MF value for exchanging out of WSJ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

DavidnRobin said:


> Thanks @dioxide45 and @GregT
> 
> It appears - like SO/MF values - that certain weeks (e.g. Plat+) have a good DC/MF value for exchanging out of WSJ.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, since weeks based fees are usually flat across seasons, the higher the season the better the MF to SO ratio as you go up in season.


----------



## TravelTime

daviator said:


> We've only been to WSJ once, about a decade ago, and had a conventional villa (not one of the ones on the hillside.)  But I seem to remember that at least one of the phases has individual pools, and that there are a lot of differences between the different villa types, both in amenities and location.  It does seem pretty surprising that they are homogenizing the whole property.  Maybe they don't have/anticipate having much inventory in some of the categories anyway, and so it's just not worth breaking them down into a bunch of categories when they'll almost never have inventory in some of them?



This hypothesis makes total sense. Bummer that if we reserve, we will have no idea what we are getting.


----------



## TravelTime

DavidnRobin said:


> Hi @dioxide45 -
> 
> I am not familiar with these values within MVC - but my former week(s) are given a value of 3675 (2Bd weeks 23-24).
> Curious… what would have this given me in MVC (as an example).
> btw - the annual fees per week is currently ~$3200/wk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What is on the chart is what it costs to book into WSJ. Usually there is skim. Have you heard that you would actually get 3675 for your old week?


----------



## DavidnRobin

TravelTime said:


> What is on the chart is what it costs to book into WSJ. Usually there is skim. Have you heard that you would actually get 3675 for your old week?



Good point. Don’t know, and I was inquiring because I was curious.

Also, VGV seasons are different than the other phases (in regards to SOs)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexadeparis

So for my Gold Pool villas, the sheet I previously got said I would receive 4150 MVC points each. I go first 2 weeks of October. So it looks like I could receive 8300 points for my 2 weeks and only spend 7000 for those 2 weeks (leaving an extra 1300 to spend elsewhere) PROVIDED that I don’t mind giving up my fixed week/ fixed unit guarantee. Meaning I could save those points but be stuck in a Bay Vista or other phase. Not sure that’s worth the risk to me unless I really needed those extra points for my other plans. If this plays out in the final points we receive, this would be a rare case of Reverse Skim.


----------



## GregT

alexadeparis said:


> So for my Gold Pool villas, the sheet I previously got said I would receive 4150 MVC points each. I go first 2 weeks of October. So it looks like I could receive 8300 points for my 2 weeks and only spend 7000 for those 2 weeks (leaving an extra 1300 to spend elsewhere) PROVIDED that I don’t mind giving up my fixed week/ fixed unit guarantee. Meaning I could save those points but be stuck in a Bay Vista or other phase. Not sure that’s worth the risk to me unless I really needed those extra points for my other plans. If this plays out in the final points we receive, this would be a rare case of Reverse Skim.


Yes I agree, Reverse Skim is very rare.    In addition to the risk you've identified (Bay Vista or other phase), I do think the other key risk is general availability at WSJ. 

I am very curious to see what the inventory availability is for WSJ, specifically in the 1BR units.   I love St. Thomas and have only visited St. John.  There are no 1BR units at either Frenchman's Cove or Ritz St. Thomas and while I am happy in a 2BR unit, if it is just Jonell and me, I'd rather find a 1BR.   

From the earlier WSJ threads, it is my understanding that VGV are very desirable and I hope to explore that property one day.

Best,

Greg


----------



## GrayFal

alexadeparis said:


> So for my Gold Pool villas, the sheet I previously got said I would receive 4150 MVC points each. I go first 2 weeks of October. So it looks like I could receive 8300 points for my 2 weeks and only spend 7000 for those 2 weeks (leaving an extra 1300 to spend elsewhere) PROVIDED that I don’t mind giving up my fixed week/ fixed unit guarantee. Meaning I could save those points but be stuck in a Bay Vista or other phase. Not sure that’s worth the risk to me unless I really needed those extra points for my other plans. If this plays out in the final points we receive, this would be a rare case of Reverse Skim.


I have a week 7 1BR VGV that would take 4325 to reserve.   Wonder what I will get for my week?
@alexadeparis, did you receive your points allotment sheet at an update?

and I find it hard to believe that Marriott would lump all the three bedrooms together. A private pool villa is certainly different than a three bedroom in coral or bay vista.


----------



## TravelTime

One possibility is perhaps when the Abound booking system shows the options to book, maybe in the drop down menu, it will then have some coding so you know exactly what phase you are booking. It does this with the penthouse at Ko Olina and with the 2BR vs 2BR suite at Ritz St Thomas. (Unlike WSJ, the points for these options are slightly different though.) I hope they are programming in that feature since the various phases are very different from each other. Personally I like Bay Vista or the other phases close to the beach and main pool.


----------



## alexadeparis

GrayFal said:


> I have a week 7 1BR VGV that would take 4325 to reserve.   Wonder what I will get for my week?
> @alexadeparis, did you receive your points allotment sheet at an update?
> 
> and I find it hard to believe that Marriott would lump all the three bedrooms together. A private pool villa is certainly different than a three bedroom in coral or bay vista.



Yes I posted my sheet in the middle of the huge speculation thread


----------



## GrayFal

alexadeparis said:


> Yes I posted my sheet in the middle of the huge specuration thread


Thanks


----------



## dioxide45

TravelTime said:


> One possibility is perhaps when the Abound booking system shows the options to book, maybe in the drop down menu, it will then have some coding so you know exactly what phase you are booking. It does this with the penthouse at Ko Olina and with the 2BR vs 2BR suite at Ritz St Thomas. (Unlike WSJ, the points for these options are slightly different though.) I hope they are programming in that feature since the various phases are very different from each other. Personally I like Bay Vista or the other phases close to the beach and main pool.


There will certainly be some indication of the underlying inventory. Just like the MKO penthouse units and even all units booked through Interval International. The key here will be, will they honor that underlying unit when doing villa allocations ahead of checkin?


----------



## TravelTime

dioxide45 said:


> There will certainly be some indication of the underlying inventory. Just like the MKO penthouse units and even all units booked through Interval International. The key here will be, will they honor that underlying unit when doing villa allocations ahead of checkin?



In my experience, when I book with Club Points, they always honor what I have booked. Then they usually contact me the week before and ask for my preferences. I do not always get what I prefer but it is nice they ask and try. So the question is whether they will have the drop down menu with options for the phases so you know what phase you will be in before you book. If they do not have this feature, I think they would probably be open to adding it since it is just a programming issue.


----------



## dioxide45

TravelTime said:


> In my experience, when I book with Club Points, they always honor what I have booked. Then they usually contact me the week before and ask for my preferences. I do not always get what I prefer but it is nice they ask and try. So the question is whether they will have the drop down menu with options for the phases so you know what phase you will be in before you book. If they do not have this feature, I think they would probably be open to adding it since it is just a programming issue.


I know they have the coding in the reservation system on Vistana.com to know what section or phase of a resort you are booking into. I think the difference here is that there isn't a different points cost to different phases. As a comparison to Ko'Olina, I think owners had to buy a penthouse unit. They are afforded a different point amount both to elect and to reserve. For WSJ, the cost to reserve is the same regardless of the section. I doubt there will be anything we see online when making a reservation that differentiates between them and will only know after the fact when looking at the reservation on Marriott.com


----------



## TravelTime

dioxide45 said:


> I know they have the coding in the reservation system on Vistana.com to know what section or phase of a resort you are booking into. I think the difference here is that there isn't a different points cost to different phases. As a comparison to Ko'Olina, I think owners had to buy a penthouse unit. They are afforded a different point amount both to elect and to reserve. For WSJ, the cost to reserve is the same regardless of the section. I doubt there will be anything we see online when making a reservation that differentiates between them and will only know after the fact when looking at the reservation on Marriott.com



Yes, I think you are correct. It would be a nice feature if they would do it. I think WSJ is one of the few locations where there will be a huge difference in what you get when you book a unit. It might be in Marriott’s best interests to have some coding to manage customer expectations.


----------



## bice01

regarding the VGV pool villas, the open market cash rental price far exceeds the unit's staroptions, and likely whatever points Marriott assigns to them.  IMO, it will be a very rare occurrence to find a pool villa in the Abound inventory.


----------



## Kimberly614

I guess I am going to have to always be grateful I was able to snag a pool villa in May with star options at the 8 month mark.  It was a great vacation with our college aged kids but might never happen again…


----------



## alexadeparis

bice01 said:


> regarding the VGV pool villas, the open market cash rental price far exceeds the unit's staroptions, and likely whatever points Marriott assigns to them.  IMO, it will be a very rare occurrence to find a pool villa in the Abound inventory.


not for hurricane season


----------



## cubigbird

Reports on the Facebook Owners Group page VGV MF up +20%.


----------



## ConejoRed

Saw that posting as well.  I just checked my account and don’t see any statement posted yet so not sure where they are seeing it?  I did get the proposed budget information sheet, but that is only the proposed amounts and I think they have tended to come in under the proposed amounts in the end (?).  Based on past statement history it will not show up until December…unless Marriott has changed the process.


----------



## cubigbird

We own in Sunset Bay and those maintenance fees have been higher than other phases.  If a 20% increase is in the cards, that'll put a week just under $5,000.  That's quite a jump.  It was already close to $4,000 for 2022.  A 20% increase seems out of control.


----------



## Red elephant

cubigbird said:


> We own in Sunset Bay and those maintenance fees have been higher than other phases.  If a 20% increase is in the cards, that'll put a week just under $5,000.  That's quite a jump.  It was already close to $4,000 for 2022.  A 20% increase seems out of control.


I have Sunset Bay as well. If that happens I am giving that up cause it’s ridiculous .


----------



## sharr7

The proposed budgets have been pretty close or exact to the final billing in recent memory (for VGV at least). Proposed increase is "only" 10% for 3BR pool villas from last year. Is what it is, MF/SO still on lower end for plat+ season. Still love all the options (lower case) I have with 257k SO each year. Looking like not a great Abound trader though so hopefully VSN sticks around in its current status for a long time.


----------



## GrayFal

I Br VGV 95,700 plat plus
2020 $1799 plus $336 replacement reserve = $2135 plus $250 USVI property tax
2021 $1833 plus $358 RR = $2191 plus USVI tax $250ish
2022 $2127 plus $380 RR = $2507 plus USVI tax $250ish
2023 $2377 plus $391 RR = $2783 plus USVI tax - projected

Sunset Bay 148,100 resort season 2BR
2022  $3,349.55

Sunset Bay  67,100 resort season studio
2020 $1380
2021 $1406
2022 $1517

Coral Vista 148,100 resort season 2BR
2021 $2610
2022 $2789

Coral Vista 95,700 resort season 2BR
2020 $1997
2021 $1901
2022 $2017

#grayfal
#maintfee

Just putting here for my own tracking.
Currently all my projected fees are the same as 2022. Sincerely doubt that!


----------



## GrayFal

I also notice Club Dues Posted.
Owner/Select $230
Executive/Presidential $270
Chairman $295
This eliminates a La carte fees such as banking points, reservation cancelation, conversion to Bonvoy, II exchange fees and includes VSN member and II membership 

This is replacing VSN Fee of $170/$236 - you can opt out and just keep VSN but you will have to pay separate transaction fees, will not receive additional exchange opportunities and services they MVC exchange company and will be automatically assigned Owner membership level in VSN and will not receive any benefits as a grandfathered elite member such as reservation windows, bonvoy status etc.


----------



## Eric B

GrayFal said:


> I also notice Club Dues Posted.
> Owner/Select $230
> Executive/Presidential $270
> Chairman $295
> This eliminates a La carte fees such as banking points, reservation cancelation, conversion to Bonvoy, II exchange fees and includes VSN member and II membership
> 
> This is replacing VSN Fee of $170/$236 - you can opt out and just keep VSN but you will have to pay separate transaction fees, will not receive additional exchange opportunities and services they MVC exchange company and will be automatically assigned Owner membership level in VSN and will not receive any benefits as a grandfathered elite member such as reservation windows, bonvoy status etc.



My club dues and MFs haven't posted for any of my ownerships yet and I have a couple of VGV 1 BR weeks. Where did you see these posted?


----------



## sponger76

Eric B said:


> GrayFal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also notice Club Dues Posted.
> Owner/Select $230
> Executive/Presidential $270
> Chairman $295
> This eliminates a La carte fees such as banking points, reservation cancelation, conversion to Bonvoy, II exchange fees and includes VSN member and II membership
> 
> This is replacing VSN Fee of $170/$236 - you can opt out and just keep VSN but you will have to pay separate transaction fees, will not receive additional exchange opportunities and services they MVC exchange company and will be automatically assigned Owner membership level in VSN and will not receive any benefits as a grandfathered elite member such as reservation windows, bonvoy status etc.
> 
> 
> 
> My club dues and MFs haven't posted for any of my ownerships yet and I have a couple of VGV 1 BR weeks. Where did you see these posted?
Click to expand...

Yeah, when I saw that I got excited and went to check Vistana only to see no club dues as of yet.


----------



## GrayFal

Eric B said:


> My club dues and MFs haven't posted for any of my ownerships yet and I have a couple of VGV 1 BR weeks. Where did you see these posted?


I should have specified, It was included in the mailing for the annual meeting and is listed on the bottom of the sheet with the proposed maintenance fees


----------



## GrayFal




----------



## sponger76

GrayFal said:


> I should have specified, It was included in the mailing for the annual meeting and is listed on the bottom of the sheet with the proposed maintenance fees


Yeah, the amounts were already listed in the Abound information previously put out by MVC/Vistana. Everyone's just waiting to see when they actually post to our accounts and become due. For me, this is mainly because it means we're that much closer to launch where we can start mucking around in the system and see what the reality is vs all the speculation.


----------



## GrayFal

sponger76 said:


> Yeah, the amounts were already listed in the Abound information previously put out by MVC/Vistana. Everyone's just waiting to see when they actually post to our accounts and become due. For me, this is mainly because it means we're that much closer to launch where we can start mucking around in the system and see what the reality is vs all the speculation.


I am also a Marriott owner and Club dues are billed end of November due 12/10 each year.  I am waiting to see what ownership mine will be attached to. I believe last year as select level it was $210 but would have to check. I have two Marriott enrolled weeks and one post 2010 resale.


----------



## bobpark56

Snorkelers Beware...Haulover Beach North is no longer worth visiting. 6 years ago (before Irma) snorkeling there was like snorkeling in a coral garden. Most of the hard coral is now dead, covered or sprinkled with sand. Some fan coral and other uprights remain, but not to the extent they used to have. So don't wast your time here. Did see one eel, though.


----------



## marriottdude

Quick WSJ question for Tuggers in this thread. Has anyone rented a dingy from WSJ? Do you know how far you can go with it? Specifically, can you visit the beaches on the north shore if it has the range? Thanks


----------



## DavidnRobin

marriottdude said:


> Quick WSJ question for Tuggers in this thread. Has anyone rented a dingy from WSJ? Do you know how far you can go with it? Specifically, can you visit the beaches on the north shore if it has the range? Thanks



Not sure about WSJ, but friends rented from Low Key Watersports (Cruz Bay) in July and went all the way to WaterLemon.
I would assume same for WSJ rental (CruzBay Watersports?)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobpark56

bobpark56 said:


> Snorkelers Beware...Haulover Beach North is no longer worth visiting. 6 years ago (before Irma) snorkeling there was like snorkeling in a coral garden. Most of the hard coral is now dead, covered or sprinkled with sand. Some fan coral and other uprights remain, but not to the extent they used to have. So don't wast your time here. Did see one eel, though.


Update: My granddaughter reports that Maho Bay is much better than Haulover North for snorkeling this year. They saw 6 turtles, a barracuda, a shark, an eel and numerous other fishes.


----------



## GrayFal

bobpark56 said:


> Update: My granddaughter reports that Maho Bay is much better than Haulover North for snorkeling this year. They saw 6 turtles, a barracuda, a shark, an eel and numerous other fishes.


We did well there last October  Very nice beach and snorkeling


----------



## GrayFal

October 2022

Dear Fellow Owners,

The Board of Managers of the Coral Vista Vacation Owners and Coral Vista Condominium Associations met on September 14th to review resort operations and address the 2023 draft budget. Here is a recap of the board meeting, the budget workshop, and an opportunity to share information with you about what is happening at the resort.

*Budget Workshop*

Every year the boards meet with management to discuss the finances of the resort and the associations. We give input on the budget throughout September and October, with a target date of finalizing the budget by the end of October. Maintenance fee statements are sent out in early December, and 2023 maintenance fees are due in early January.

There are a number of challenges with this year’s budget. As we review the budget proposal, our goal is to provide you with the same level of services as you have known at The Westin St. John Resort Villas in years past. Understaffing challenges in key operational areas and retention of current staff is our primary concern. Anticipated hotel openings in St. Thomas will put additional pressure on the pool of available workers and on wage increases. Our resort runs at a very high occupancy rate. The Management Company, therefore, has needed to add additional staff. St. John is at a disadvantage as there is a significant shortage of affordable housing on the island. As a result of the 2017 hurricanes, many former long-term rental sites have converted to short-term, higher priced rentals. This puts pressure on where our associates can afford to live and has impacted the entire service industry in St. John. Many of our associates live on St. Thomas and commute to the resort and home each day by ferry service.

Insurance costs continue to increase year over year. As a result, we expect double-digit premium increases again this year, putting additional pressure on our operating budget.

Accounts receivable are also a challenge. Even a small percentage increase in delinquent maintenance fee accounts has a negative impact on resort revenues of tens of thousands of dollars. Please make every effort to pay your maintenance fees on time.

Utility costs are another driver of increases. Electricity costs in the Virgin Islands are extremely high. You can help all of us by closing your villa doors while the air conditioning is running. Don’t let air-conditioned air escape. This helps reduce usage and lower the cost of operations.

Pool towels are a significant expense item as well. Towels do wear out from normal usage. However, we experience a significant volume of towel loss each month. Please return towels that you take to a beach, on boat excursions, and transport in rental cars or taxis. This is an area, like electric costs, where we can all be part of the solution to help to control costs.

The Board and Management team are working hard to keep maintenance fee increases to a reasonable level in consideration of the significant challenges we will continue to face in 2023.

Overall, we are facing an anticipated increase of approximately 9.8% for 2023. This is the average increase and will vary depending on the points package you own. We are living through a time of high inflation and island life is more impacted than life at home. We appreciate your understanding of the context in which the budgets and maintenance fees are set.

*Resort Operations*

COVID-19 Update – It is nice to write that COVID-19 is not currently the predominant issue facing the U.S. Virgin Islands. Travel restrictions have lessened. Cases are at very low levels. But this can change at any time, so please check for updates from the USVI as your travel dates approach.

The resort is no longer seeking an external food service vendor for Lemongrass. Staff shortage challenges impact our ability to move from buffet service to ala carte menus. Lemongrass is open daily for buffet breakfast. It offers themed buffet dinners two nights each week and is planning to expand its offerings in the fall. Snorkels will continue to be open for lunch and dinner every day. As more staff becomes available, the menu will expand there as well. The Mango Deli continues to offer its variety of food throughout the day. We are happy to report that the Lemongrass bar will be reopening soon.

The spa is scheduled to reopen this fall. The workout facility is fully open. The Westin® Family Kids Club has also reopened.

Guest satisfaction survey results continue to show a high level of owner satisfaction. Room readiness is a continuing area of improvement. Our management team understands the frustration of arriving after a long day of travel and not having your room ready. They appreciate your patience. Staffing challenges continue to impact room readiness, as mentioned above. Please check out on time so that the housekeeping team can get into the villas and start the cleaning process as early as possible. Midweek tidies have returned.

Recycling has come to St. John! There are new recycling bins that have been available for use since April. The program started at the pool area and the Main Lobby area and will expand to outside the villa areas in the future. More containers are on order. Please take advantage of this opportunity to help lower costs and do good for St. John and our planet.

Supply chain issues continue to make it difficult, and management seems to have a good handle on dealing with these issues.

As was previously communicated to all owners, two board seats for Coral Vista Vacation Owners Association and one for Coral Vista Condominium Association are up for election at the next Annual Meeting. The nominating committee will review applications and interview candidates who may then be placed on the ballot for the annual meeting next March. Please review the application communication for details if you are interested in applying.

Coral Vista Vacation Owners Association, LLC and Coral Vista Condominium Association, LLC, will hold their next meeting in late October and we will report to you again after that session.

Other Items

We have asked management to look into the ferry service and the possibilities of more service in the middle of the day to St. Thomas to reduce wait times at the airport. Also, the management team is exploring using a port location closer to the airport to reduce the ground transportation time to transfer to the ferry. We will let you know what we learn.

We have also asked management to look into adding more umbrellas around the pool deck.

There is concern over the amount of sand that is getting into the pool. Please use the showers between the beach and the pool to rinse off both yourselves and beach toys.

We, your owner-elected Board of Managers of Coral Vista Vacation Owners Association, LLC and Coral Vista Condominium Association, LLC, are honored to serve you and happy to answer your questions and concerns.Sincerely,

Sharon Brumley
Sharon.coralvista@gmail.com

Mark Schultz
Mark.coralvista@gmail.com

Jim Miller
jimmiller@virginc.net

Nancy Gerding
Nancy.coralvista@gmail.com

David Futransky
David.coralvista@gmail.com

You have received this message as part of your vacation ownership. Please do not reply directly to this system-generated email.  Contact Vistana Management, Inc. online or at 9002 San Marco Court, Orlando, Florida 32819.

©2022 Marriott Vacation Club International. All Rights Reserved.

Privacy Statement  |  Terms & Conditions  |  10586  |  20A  |  22-403-1864000


----------



## cubigbird

Ouch, 9.8% is quite a hefty proposed MF increase.


----------



## GrayFal

Please see Coral Vista on page 64...




October 2022

Dear Fellow Owners,

The Board of Directors of Virgin Grand Villas – St. John Condominium Owners Association met on September 14 to review resort operations and address the 2023 draft budget. Here is a recap of the board meeting, the budget workshop, and an opportunity to share information with you about what is happening at the resort.

*Budget Workshop*

Every year the board meets with management to discuss the finances of the resort and the association. We give input on the budget throughout September and October, with a target date of finalizing the budget in early November. Maintenance fee statements are sent out in early December, and 2023 maintenance fees are due in early January.

There are a number of challenges with this year’s budget. As we review the budget proposal, our goal is to provide you with the same level of services as you have known at The Westin St. John Resort Villas in years past. Staffing is a major area of concern. Hotel openings on St. Thomas will shrink the pool of available workers and will put upward pressure on wages. Our resort runs at a very high occupancy rate. The Management Company, therefore, has needed to add additional staff. St John is at a disadvantage as there is a significant shortage of affordable housing on the island. As a result of the 2017 hurricanes, many former long-term rental sites have converted to short-term, higher priced rentals. This puts pressure on where our associates can afford to live and has impacted the entire service industry in St. John. Many of our associates live on St. Thomas and commute to the resort and home each day by ferry service.

Insurance costs continue to increase over the past several years. As a result, we expect double-digit premium increases again this year.

Accounts receivable are also a challenge. Even a small percentage increase in delinquent maintenance fee accounts has a negative impact on resort revenues of tens of thousands of dollars. Please make every effort to pay your maintenance fees on time.

Utility costs are another driver of increases. Electricity costs in the Virgin Islands are extremely high. You can help in this area by closing your villa doors while the air conditioning is running. Don’t let air-conditioned air escape. This helps reduce usage and lower the cost of operations.

Overall, we are facing an anticipated increase of approximately 10.4% for 2023. The Board and the Management team are working hard to keep maintenance fee increases to a reasonable level. We are living through a time of high inflation and island life is more impacted than life at home. We appreciate your understanding of the context in which the budget and maintenance fees are set.

*Resort Operations*

COVID-19 Update – It is nice to write that COVID-19 is not currently the predominant issue facing the U.S. Virgin Islands. Travel restrictions have lessened. Cases are at very low levels. But this can change at any time, so please check for updates from the USVI as your travel dates approach.

The resort is no longer seeking an external food service vendor for Lemongrass. Staff shortage challenges impact our ability to move from buffet service to ala carte menus. Lemongrass is open daily for buffet breakfast. It offers themed buffet dinners two nights each week and is planning to expand its offerings in the fall. Snorkels will continue to be open for lunch and dinner every day. If we don’t have enough staff to provide service in a timely manner, we will not be providing the service you expect. As more staff becomes available, the menu will expand there as well. The Mango Deli continues to offer its variety of food throughout the day. We are happy to report that the Lemongrass bar will be reopening soon.

The spa is scheduled to reopen this fall. The workout facility is fully open. The Westin® Family Kids Club has also reopened.

Guest satisfaction survey results continue to show a high level of owner satisfaction. Room readiness is a continuing area of improvement. Our management team understands the frustration of arriving after a long day of travel and not having your room ready. They appreciate your patience. Staffing challenges continue to impact room readiness, as mentioned above. Please check out on time so that the housekeeping team can get into the villas and start the cleaning process as early as possible. Midweek tidies have returned.

Recycling has come to St. John! There are new recycling bins that have been available for use since April. The program started at the pool area and the Main Lobby area and will expand to outside the villa areas in the future. More containers are on order. Please take advantage of this opportunity to help lower costs and do good for St. John and our planet.

Supply chain issues continue to make it difficult, and management seems to have a good handle on dealing with these issues.

There is one board seat up for election at the next Annual Meeting. The nominating committee will review applications and interview candidates who may then be placed on the ballot for the annual meeting next March. Please review the application communication for details if you are interested in applying.

The board holds its next meeting in early November, and we will report to you after that session.
*
Other Items *

The board approved a motion to adopt the provisions of a change to the Virgin Islands Timeshare Act. This allows us to utilize non-judicial foreclosure to enforce liens applicable to unpaid assessments. This will reduce greatly the time it takes (and the costs) of the current procedures, which have taken many years of uncollected fees before we could take action on delinquent units on behalf of the association. This will have a positive financial impact over time, but we are still better off if everyone pays their dues on time.

We have asked management to look into the ferry service and the possibilities of more service in the middle of the day to St. Thomas to reduce wait times at the airport. Also, the management team is exploring using a port location closer to the airport to reduce the ground transportation time to transfer to the ferry. We will let you know what we learn.

There is concern over the amount of sand that is getting into the pool. Please use the showers between the beach and the pool to rinse off both yourselves and beach toys.

We, your owner-elected Board of Directors of Virgin Grand Villas – St. John Condominium Owners Association, are honored to serve you and happy to answer your questions and concerns.Sincerely,

William Bolton
bill.virgingrand@gmail.com

John F. Hilbert
john.virgingrand@gmail.com

David Futransky
david.virgingrand@gmail.com

You have received this message as part of your vacation ownership. Please do not reply directly to this system-generated email.  Contact Vistana Management, Inc. online or at 9002 San Marco Court, Orlando, Florida 32819.

©2022 Marriott Vacation Club International. All Rights Reserved.

Privacy Statement  |  Terms & Conditions  |  10587  |  20A  |  22-409-1871167


----------



## SandyPGravel

GrayFal said:


> Please see Coral Vista on page 64...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> October 2022
> 
> Dear Fellow Owners,
> 
> The Board of Directors of Virgin Grand Villas – St. John Condominium Owners Association met on September 14 to review resort operations and address the 2023 draft budget. Here is a recap of the board meeting, the budget workshop, and an opportunity to share information with you about what is happening at the resort.
> 
> *Budget Workshop*
> 
> Every year the board meets with management to discuss the finances of the resort and the association. We give input on the budget throughout September and October, with a target date of finalizing the budget in early November. Maintenance fee statements are sent out in early December, and 2023 maintenance fees are due in early January.
> 
> There are a number of challenges with this year’s budget. As we review the budget proposal, our goal is to provide you with the same level of services as you have known at The Westin St. John Resort Villas in years past. Staffing is a major area of concern. Hotel openings on St. Thomas will shrink the pool of available workers and will put upward pressure on wages. Our resort runs at a very high occupancy rate. The Management Company, therefore, has needed to add additional staff. St John is at a disadvantage as there is a significant shortage of affordable housing on the island. As a result of the 2017 hurricanes, many former long-term rental sites have converted to short-term, higher priced rentals. This puts pressure on where our associates can afford to live and has impacted the entire service industry in St. John. Many of our associates live on St. Thomas and commute to the resort and home each day by ferry service.
> 
> Insurance costs continue to increase over the past several years. As a result, we expect double-digit premium increases again this year.
> 
> Accounts receivable are also a challenge. Even a small percentage increase in delinquent maintenance fee accounts has a negative impact on resort revenues of tens of thousands of dollars. Please make every effort to pay your maintenance fees on time.
> 
> Utility costs are another driver of increases. Electricity costs in the Virgin Islands are extremely high. You can help in this area by closing your villa doors while the air conditioning is running. Don’t let air-conditioned air escape. This helps reduce usage and lower the cost of operations.
> 
> Overall, we are facing an anticipated increase of approximately 10.4% for 2023. The Board and the Management team are working hard to keep maintenance fee increases to a reasonable level. We are living through a time of high inflation and island life is more impacted than life at home. We appreciate your understanding of the context in which the budget and maintenance fees are set.
> 
> *Resort Operations*
> 
> COVID-19 Update – It is nice to write that COVID-19 is not currently the predominant issue facing the U.S. Virgin Islands. Travel restrictions have lessened. Cases are at very low levels. But this can change at any time, so please check for updates from the USVI as your travel dates approach.
> 
> The resort is no longer seeking an external food service vendor for Lemongrass. Staff shortage challenges impact our ability to move from buffet service to ala carte menus. Lemongrass is open daily for buffet breakfast. It offers themed buffet dinners two nights each week and is planning to expand its offerings in the fall. Snorkels will continue to be open for lunch and dinner every day. If we don’t have enough staff to provide service in a timely manner, we will not be providing the service you expect. As more staff becomes available, the menu will expand there as well. The Mango Deli continues to offer its variety of food throughout the day. We are happy to report that the Lemongrass bar will be reopening soon.
> 
> The spa is scheduled to reopen this fall. The workout facility is fully open. The Westin® Family Kids Club has also reopened.
> 
> Guest satisfaction survey results continue to show a high level of owner satisfaction. Room readiness is a continuing area of improvement. Our management team understands the frustration of arriving after a long day of travel and not having your room ready. They appreciate your patience. Staffing challenges continue to impact room readiness, as mentioned above. Please check out on time so that the housekeeping team can get into the villas and start the cleaning process as early as possible. Midweek tidies have returned.
> 
> Recycling has come to St. John! There are new recycling bins that have been available for use since April. The program started at the pool area and the Main Lobby area and will expand to outside the villa areas in the future. More containers are on order. Please take advantage of this opportunity to help lower costs and do good for St. John and our planet.
> 
> Supply chain issues continue to make it difficult, and management seems to have a good handle on dealing with these issues.
> 
> There is one board seat up for election at the next Annual Meeting. The nominating committee will review applications and interview candidates who may then be placed on the ballot for the annual meeting next March. Please review the application communication for details if you are interested in applying.
> 
> The board holds its next meeting in early November, and we will report to you after that session.
> *
> Other Items *
> 
> The board approved a motion to adopt the provisions of a change to the Virgin Islands Timeshare Act. This allows us to utilize non-judicial foreclosure to enforce liens applicable to unpaid assessments. This will reduce greatly the time it takes (and the costs) of the current procedures, which have taken many years of uncollected fees before we could take action on delinquent units on behalf of the association. This will have a positive financial impact over time, but we are still better off if everyone pays their dues on time.
> 
> We have asked management to look into the ferry service and the possibilities of more service in the middle of the day to St. Thomas to reduce wait times at the airport. Also, the management team is exploring using a port location closer to the airport to reduce the ground transportation time to transfer to the ferry. We will let you know what we learn.
> 
> There is concern over the amount of sand that is getting into the pool. Please use the showers between the beach and the pool to rinse off both yourselves and beach toys.
> 
> We, your owner-elected Board of Directors of Virgin Grand Villas – St. John Condominium Owners Association, are honored to serve you and happy to answer your questions and concerns.Sincerely,
> 
> William Bolton
> bill.virgingrand@gmail.com
> 
> John F. Hilbert
> john.virgingrand@gmail.com
> 
> David Futransky
> david.virgingrand@gmail.com
> 
> You have received this message as part of your vacation ownership. Please do not reply directly to this system-generated email.  Contact Vistana Management, Inc. online or at 9002 San Marco Court, Orlando, Florida 32819.
> 
> ©2022 Marriott Vacation Club International. All Rights Reserved.
> 
> Privacy Statement  |  Terms & Conditions  |  10587  |  20A  |  22-409-1871167


Yep, MF are going through the roof!!


----------



## DavidnRobin

SandyPGravel said:


> Yep, MF are going through the roof!!



10.8% for VGV !!!
Plus the BS $25/nt “Environmental” Fee.
Plus Property Tax that is paid separately.

And the increased costs overall to travel and vacation there…

We miss StJ and WSJ, but makes us feel better about our tough decision to give our villa up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubigbird

SandyPGravel said:


> Yep, MF are going through the roof!!


At what point do owners just walk and the whole house of cards collapses?  Maybe that’s what Marriott wants??  ‍Those kind of increases are not sustainable….


----------



## SandyPGravel

cubigbird said:


> At what point do owners just walk and the whole house of cards collapses?  Maybe that’s what Marriott wants??  ‍Those kind of increases are not sustainable….


I'm wondering the same...  I've noticed A LOT of weeks up for rent on FB.  More than I have ever noticed before.


----------



## cubigbird

I bet this pushes many WSJ weeks MF well over the $4,000/week range.


----------



## LisaRex

marriottdude said:


> Quick WSJ question for Tuggers in this thread. Has anyone rented a dingy from WSJ? Do you know how far you can go with it? Specifically, can you visit the beaches on the north shore if it has the range? Thanks



Yup. When I rented from WSJ, you could go to Waterlemon. I wouldn’t rent a dinghy again because you weren’t allowed to beach the dinghy, which made going to different beaches a PITA. We brought along a nice picnic and a cooler and getting them to the beach in 4 feet of water was no fun.


----------



## RLS50

I would like to solicit some opinions if anyone is willing to weigh in...

We are already owners at WSJ, but potentially interested in purchasing a 3BR/3BA Virgin Grand Villas unit (mostly for personal usage).    Considering the rapidly increasing pace of Maintenace Fees, what do you think a fair market value is generally to purchase one?   The current decision is just to rent from another Owner vs purchase.   Especially since so many Owners seem willing to rent for not much more than current MF.   Some of the prices I see listed on Redweek appear to be divorced from (financial) reality.

I have a general idea of what I might be willing to pay, but I would be curious to hear from some here.   I have broken it up into 2 categories.   Platinum and Summer seasons.

Weeks 1-17, 51, 52 - ???
Weeks 24-32 - ???


----------



## DavidnRobin

RLS50 said:


> I would like to solicit some opinions if anyone is willing to weigh in...
> 
> We are already owners at WSJ, but potentially interested in purchasing a 3BR/3BA Virgin Grand Villas unit (mostly for personal usage). Considering the rapidly increasing pace of Maintenace Fees, what do you think a fair market value is generally to purchase one? The current decision is just to rent from another Owner vs purchase. Especially since so many Owners seem willing to rent for not much more than current MF. Some of the prices I see listed on Redweek appear to be divorced from (financial) reality.
> 
> I have a general idea of what I might be willing to pay, but I would be curious to hear from some here. I have broken it up into 2 categories. Platinum and Summer seasons.
> 
> Weeks 1-17, 51, 52 - ???
> Weeks 24-32 - ???




Without consideration to buying prior August 2022 due to potential value of Abound (as VGV is VSN Mandatory) and MVC use (depending on associated MVC Points - likely very season dependent…).  The Plat+ (pre-August) have increased in value due to conversion rates to trade into MVC.

Time of year is extremely important at VGV and STJ (depends on what kind of vacation you enjoy). Also, the four 3Bd pool villas have different layouts (moving wall that at some point will be corrected - likely on island time).

As to value? be careful to also to consider property taxes (likely rising) and USVI ‘environment fee’ of $25/nite.
Also fixed weeks including checkin day.
Saturdays can be busy at STT. With Friday the best.

I have no idea of prices for the pool villas - I gave up our 2Bd TH June weeks.

IMO - Rent from Owners… don’t take on the commitment - less so as it won’t be part of Abound - so there will be VSN a fee ($160)

Seasons are not aligned with other resort phases.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharr7

RLS50 said:


> I would like to solicit some opinions if anyone is willing to weigh in...
> 
> We are already owners at WSJ, but potentially interested in purchasing a 3BR/3BA Virgin Grand Villas unit (mostly for personal usage).    Considering the rapidly increasing pace of Maintenace Fees, what do you think a fair market value is generally to purchase one?   The current decision is just to rent from another Owner vs purchase.   Especially since so many Owners seem willing to rent for not much more than current MF.   Some of the prices I see listed on Redweek appear to be divorced from (financial) reality.
> 
> I have a general idea of what I might be willing to pay, but I would be curious to hear from some here.   I have broken it up into 2 categories.   Platinum and Summer seasons.
> 
> Weeks 1-17, 51, 52 - ???
> Weeks 24-32 - ???


Caveat is all the Abound drama creates a bunch of uncertainties but just speaking to the WSJ/Vistana system in expectations that will continue to operate fairly similarly:

The "Platinum" weeks come with more than twice as many SO and it looks like those weeks rent for more $$ and more regularly over MF. I would target those and be willing to put in $10-$15k on a purchase. Obviously it's frustrating that MF keep going up (+$1000 from 2020 to 2023 for 3BR), but still far under what you would have to pay to rent prime weeks. I can also still recoup MF value since I have 257,700 SO to play with - e.g., used SO last year to do multi-room family trip to HRA, got about $10-$12k value from that for sub $5k MF+taxes.

If you knew you wanted to travel in the summer to WSJ every year, you just have to weight the risks of the MF creeping up with the headache of renting (variable prices, availabilities, renters). I'd say you could make an argument for either but given the close proposition and the fact you don't have a large buffer of SO to recoup value, I wouldn't pay very much at all up front to take on those weeks. 

Because the seasons are "off" at WSJ-VGV, it's actually a sweet spot for trading into with SO. You could buy a mandatory VSN resort with lower MF and use the points to get into WSJ (assuming that's still a thing post-Abound?). If you're a bit flexible and can book at 8 months, I've found summer availability pretty good.

At least for the 3BR, the Abound conversion value does NOT appear to be great. So I wouldn't worry about that too much. It would be extremely bad conversion in summer season.


----------



## MOXJO7282

sharr7 said:


> Caveat is all the Abound drama creates a bunch of uncertainties but just speaking to the WSJ/Vistana system in expectations that will continue to operate fairly similarly:
> 
> The "Platinum" weeks come with more than twice as many SO and it looks like those weeks rent for more $$ and more regularly over MF. I would target those and be willing to put in $10-$15k on a purchase. Obviously it's frustrating that MF keep going up (+$1000 from 2020 to 2023 for 3BR), but still far under what you would have to pay to rent prime weeks. I can also still recoup MF value since I have 257,700 SO to play with - e.g., used SO last year to do multi-room family trip to HRA, got about $10-$12k value from that for sub $5k MF+taxes.
> 
> If you knew you wanted to travel in the summer to WSJ every year, you just have to weight the risks of the MF creeping up with the headache of renting (variable prices, availabilities, renters). I'd say you could make an argument for either but given the close proposition and the fact you don't have a large buffer of SO to recoup value, I wouldn't pay very much at all up front to take on those weeks.
> 
> Because the seasons are "off" at WSJ-VGV, it's actually a sweet spot for trading into with SO. You could buy a mandatory VSN resort with lower MF and use the points to get into WSJ (assuming that's still a thing post-Abound?). If you're a bit flexible and can book at 8 months, I've found summer availability pretty good.
> 
> At least for the 3BR, the Abound conversion value does NOT appear to be great. So I wouldn't worry about that too much. It would be extremely bad conversion in summer season.


I'm considering a 4315 unit for week 26 which I know is one of the best 3BDRM units with pool and hot tub. The list pricing for the 3BDRMs are all very high, even for summer weeks, especially for these prime units.  I really like travelling to the USVI in early summer so this is a perfect fit for my 3BDRM Gold MFCs I own.  I wouldn't be so eager if it wasn't a prime 3BDRM summer unit, a good holiday week,  and fits well into my MFC portfolio.

So knowing this I thought $10k was a fair price and a number that wouldn't be outbid.  So my questions are, it is realistic to think I can find a prime unit with pool and hot tub for plat season at $15k or less? And if so, how easy is it to get a summer reservation, a week or 3 or 4 day reservation?

Thanks for any insight. The deal hasn't been consummated so I can still back out if I thought I could realistically find a platinum, prime 3BDRM unit or a prime unit early summer week for less than $10k.


----------



## sharr7

MOXJO7282 said:


> I'm considering a 4315 unit for week 26 which I know is one of the best 3BDRM units with pool and hot tub. The list pricing for the 3BDRMs are all very high, even for summer weeks, especially for these prime units.  I really like travelling to the USVI in early summer so this is a perfect fit for my 3BDRM Gold MFCs I own.  I wouldn't be so eager if it wasn't a prime 3BDRM summer unit, a good holiday week,  and fits well into my MFC portfolio.
> 
> So knowing this I thought $10k was a fair price and a number that wouldn't be outbid.  So my questions are, it is realistic to think I can find a prime unit with pool and hot tub for plat season at $15k or less? And if so, how easy is it to get a summer reservation, a week or 3 or 4 day reservation?
> 
> Thanks for any insight. The deal hasn't been consummated so I can still back out if I thought I could realistically find a platinum, prime 3BDRM unit or a prime unit early summer week for less than $10k.


There's definitely a premium (and/or less availability) on the building 43/44 units, so that was a good find. 

I would never tell someone to back out of a reasonable resale deal they were excited about and planned to use almost every year long term. You'll have the prime unit and you'll know your schedule and won't have to work at all to reserve. That has value. The upfront cost will be almost negligible if you use it to travel for 10-15+ years. St John as a destination is worth it in my opinion to spend a lot to stay there.

I haven't followed the market extremely closely since buying in 2020. After negotiating a bit I paid $16k for a week 51 (sometimes with Christmas break, sometimes too early) in building 44.






						2022 St. John Sales History | Cruz Bay Realty
					






					www.cruzbayrealty.com
				



scroll to the bottom and see actual sales for fractional ownerships by year
nothing at WSJ in the last few years sold for over ~$25k until this year a couple have; however, vast majority of sales are in the 0-15k range


----------



## Watford

We are travelling to St Thomas for a few days next week and then on to the WSJ for a week. I've read that cabs only take cash...does anyone know the availability of ATM's/Banks on the islands? Or is it better to load up before arriving?


----------



## SRG53

There is a convenient ATM in Cruz Bay at the bank. I am sure there are others, buy don't recall exactly where


----------



## GrayFal

We usy


Watford said:


> We are travelling to St Thomas for a few days next week and then on to the WSJ for a week. I've read that cabs only take cash...does anyone know the availability of ATM's/Banks on the islands? Or is it better to load up before arriving?


We usually bring cash with us. I don't know where the bank is in Cruz bay to be honest.  And remember these are not private taxis on St John at least, they are shared so it's not like them would take you to the ATM and wait for you. On St Thomas many people use a private taxi and just arrange transport with one person. You could check on the Marriott board for suggestions.  Depending on the number of people you are if could be cheaper.  Taxi fares  are fixed on St Thomas St John and are per person. You might want to googled that info.  I will see if I have it.  They just went up for the first time in 15 years in October. Used to be $10 for two people from Westin to Cruz Bay, now it is $14


----------



## cubigbird

Here we are into December but Sunset Bay has not posted 2023 maintenance fees due yet.  Seems late?


----------



## GrayFal

> Dear Fellow Coral Vista Owners,
> 
> As addressed in our October communication, your owner-elected Board of Managers committed to reporting to you after our October 31 budget meeting. Therefore, while recognizing our responsibility to provide updates on key areas of operations that are of interest to owners, we can now bring you up to date on the Coral Vista 2023 Budget and The Westin St. John Resort Villas property updates.
> *
> 2023 Budget and Related Maintenance Fee*
> 
> The 2023 Maintenance Fee is budgeted to increase an average of 10.2%, with the actual percent increase dependent upon the points package owned. The 10.2% increase represents a reduction from the initial September Maintenance Fee proposal of 13.3%. Maintenance Fee assessments are targeted for distribution in early December, with a due date of January 6, 2023.
> 
> The Maintenance Fee increase is primarily driven by several uncontrollable factors/challenges addressed in our October communication –
> 
> U.S. inflation continues to run at a 40-year high
> Staffing challenges due to a labor shortage in the hospitality industry
> Retention of staff by increasing wages to a competitive level as hotel openings in St. Thomas impact the pool of available workers
> Double-digit insurance premium increases
> Increasing electric costs in the Virgin Islands
> Default or late payment of annual Maintenance Fee negatively impacting Resort revenue
> Several initiatives are underway to address two key drivers of the 2023 budget. Resort management is undertaking an initiative to place stickers on patio/balcony doors, reminding resort guests to keep doors closed when the air conditioner is running. We hope this gentle reminder aids in conserving electricity and, over time, assists in stabilizing this tremendous expense. The towel tracker project has been delayed until 2024 and will be implemented once approved by all Westin St. John Boards.
> 
> *Resort Updates *
> 
> We are pleased to share with you the Westin Ferry has added an additional midday ferry service to transport guests from The Westin St. John Resort Villas to Red Hook. Many owners have commented on the need for an additional departure time to reduce lengthy wait time at the St. Thomas airport. We hope the additional ferry service will help alleviate the frustration of arriving at the airport five or more hours prior to your flight’s departure time. However, please note that the 10:00 am checkout time remains in place.
> 
> The Resort Spa and the Lemongrass bar are targeted to reopen prior to the end of the year. The Spa will be operated by Arch Amenities Group, a part of WTS International with over 47 years of resort spa operations experience. Resort owners and guests will be able to charge spa services to their Resort account during the stay.
> 
> Recycling efforts continue. There are now, or soon to be, over 20 recycling containers throughout the Resort.
> 
> *2023 Annual Meeting *
> 
> The 2023 Annual Meeting of Coral Vista Vacation Owners Association is scheduled to occur on March 9 and will be held at the Resort. Similar to 2022, owners will be able to listen virtually. Materials and details, including log-in information, will be provided to you closer to the Annual Meeting date.
> 
> We thank you for your continued investment in The Westin St. John Resort Villas. We appreciate receiving feedback and recommendations to ensure the Resort provides a wonderful vacation experience for you and your family for many years to come. We look forward to seeing you in 2023!
> 
> Sincerely, your owner-elected Board of Managers of Coral Vista Vacation Owners Association, LLC and Coral Vista Condominium Association, LLC.
> Sharon Brumley
> Sharon.coralvista@gmail.com
> 
> Mark Schultz
> Mark.coralvista@gmail.com
> 
> Jim Miller
> Jimmiller@viginc.net
> 
> Nancy Gerding
> Nancy.coralvista@gmail.com
> 
> David Futransky
> David.coralvista@gmail.com
> 
> You have received this message as part of your vacation ownership. Please do not reply directly to this system-generated email.  Contact Vistana Management, Inc. online or at 9002 San Marco Court, Orlando, Florida 32819.


----------



## jschmeling

Owner’s Update yesterday, they are sharing the Marriott Abound points updates and have a book with the conversion and the useage throughout that network. They are selling Sunset near the main pool and a few leftovers in Bay Vista, Coral Vista, and Hillside. Also claimed that all inventory still available early next year will convert to Marriott’s currency and prices (Club Points?) and there won’t be deeded time share available anymore. Pitched how hard it is too trade into WSJ as a reason to buy more now. We did not buy, we don’t own a lot, but plan on continuing to travel in the latter part of the year resort season in Coral Vista. We bought in 2015, still love going.


----------



## cubigbird

TWENTY EIGHT PERCENT FEE INCREASE!!!!!!!

Westin St John Sunsey Bay Diamond Season Home Options 176,700 EOY

2022 Fees: $1998.19
2023 Fees: $2564.62

These are the fees for just the HomeOptions.  No club dues or anything else added.

YOY Increase $566.53 or 28%.

Since that’s EOY paid half annually that puts a week well over $5000 for a full week.  A substantial jump!

I understand inflation and Island costs but 28%?!?!?!?


----------



## Red elephant

cubigbird said:


> TWENTY EIGHT PERCENT FEE INCREASE!!!!!!!
> 
> Westin St John Sunsey Bay Diamond Season Home Options 176,700 EOY
> 
> 2022 Fees: $1998.19
> 2023 Fees: $2564.62
> 
> These are the fees for just the HomeOptions.  No club dues or anything else added.
> 
> YOY Increase $566.53 or 28%.
> 
> Since that’s EOY paid half annually that puts a week well over $5000 for a full week.  A substantial jump!
> 
> I understand inflation and Island costs but 28%?!?!?!?


Omg!!! That’s exactly what I own. What does one do? This is ridiculous


----------



## cubigbird

Red elephant said:


> Omg!!! That’s exactly what I own. What does one do? This is ridiculous


I’m not sure there is anything we can do.  Owners are at the mercy of what the BOD (ahemmm Marriott) decides.  The last association newsletter posted is from 2019 so there isn’t any information about it.  I’m sure they just want to keep it quiet.  Other than that we would have to compare the budgets line by line.  Since Marriott took over, the maintenance fees have largely going straight up.  No slight increases…..


----------



## DavidnRobin

In the past - various phases of WSJ had lower MFs for those that were being actively sold due to subsidies by VSE (and SVO). Once active sales were ended - the subsidy ended and MFs increased.

This is stated at the bottom of the budgets for the various phases.

It looks like the subsidy ended for Sunset Bay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubigbird

I was FINALLY able to get access to the statements and compare to last year.  I was unable to until now because of IT login issues.  Surprise?  Anyways it looks like the two largest factors according to Eugene Martin are a one time $950,000 funding to replace the stucco facade on villa buildings that apparently is an urgent matter.  Secondly the increase is due to increases in compensation to existing staff and retention because of competition of labor with the new Westin that is replacing Frenchman’s Reef.  I guess many staff members live in St Thomas and commute to St John via ferry and they are afraid of losing staff due to that hotel opening.

I’ll be curious as to if that one time stucco need results in a decline in fees next year or will they find another “urgent matter?”


----------



## melclark1

It’s been a while since we have visited WSJ.  We have a 3 bedroom Virgin Grand villa.  We have friends that will be renting a house at the same time we will be on the island.  Is there any problem with them coming to visit with us at our villa?  In the past there hasn’t always been someone manning the entry to the Virgin Grand villas, but not sure if that has changed.  Since we will have our own pool and it’s more private I wasn’t sure if this would be a big deal or frowned upon.  Thanks!


----------



## alexadeparis

melclark1 said:


> It’s been a while since we have visited WSJ.  We have a 3 bedroom Virgin Grand villa.  We have friends that will be renting a house at the same time we will be on the island.  Is there any problem with them coming to visit with us at our villa?  In the past there hasn’t always been someone manning the entry to the Virgin Grand villas, but not sure if that has changed.  Since we will have our own pool and it’s more private I wasn’t sure if this would be a big deal or frowned upon.  Thanks!


As long as you plus your guests wouldn’t exceed the room capacity you are fine.


----------



## bobpark56

alexadeparis said:


> As long as you plus your guests wouldn’t exceed the room capacity you are fine.


...and you will need to get them a room key to get through the gate (or go meet them and bring them in).


----------



## alexadeparis

bobpark56 said:


> ...and you will need to get them a room key to get through the gate (or go meet them and bring them in).


In my experience  gate is only enforced in high season but you could always meet them at the gate too


----------



## SandyPGravel

melclark1 said:


> It’s been a while since we have visited WSJ.  We have a 3 bedroom Virgin Grand villa.  We have friends that will be renting a house at the same time we will be on the island.  Is there any problem with them coming to visit with us at our villa?  In the past there hasn’t always been someone manning the entry to the Virgin Grand villas, but not sure if that has changed.  Since we will have our own pool and it’s more private I wasn’t sure if this would be a big deal or frowned upon.  Thanks!


I don't see why you couldn't have guests at your villa.  We get an extra room key to leave in our vehicle just for the convenience of opening the gate.  You could do the same.


----------



## Scotten

Stayed at WSJ earlier this month in the Virgin Grand 3 Bedroom Villa and it was lovely. Can anyone here explain this setup on the second floor in bedrooms 2 and 3? It doesn't show on the maps online, but this is the "wall" that separates these two "rooms" (it's an accordion-type wall that slides away.

I understand the function of this, but each bedroom has 1) a king-sized (IE adult) bed and 2) individual thermostats. In all our timeshare experiences, we've never come across something this bizarre.


----------



## alexadeparis

Scotten said:


> Stayed at WSJ earlier this month in the Virgin Grand 3 Bedroom Villa and it was lovely. Can anyone here explain this setup on the second floor in bedrooms 2 and 3? It doesn't show on the maps online, but this is the "wall" that separates these two "rooms" (it's an accordion-type wall that slides away.
> 
> I understand the function of this, but each bedroom has 1) a king-sized (IE adult) bed and 2) individual thermostats. In all our timeshare experiences, we've never come across something this bizarre.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70531


It sucks, but it definitely shows up on the old papers if you know where to look. That's why everyone avoids bldg 41 and 42 when possible, especially for purchasing resale. It is supposedly finally being replaced with real walls this year during refurbishment according to the newsletter.
I think the original thought was grandma and grandpa who owned the unit would be downstairs while their adult children and their grandchildren would occupy upstairs and enjoy the bs wall as a sort of family co-sleeping arrangement. What fun on vacation! (NOT!) I really can't think of any other scenario why someone would want that bs wall.


----------



## whitedoor

Anyone know how bad the noise will be from the upcoming construction on the Sunset Bay buildings?
We have a 4 night stay coming up Jan 8 and are in buildings 21 & 31 and are debating whether to cancel and pivot to a different location.
The resort is offering shuttle service to Trunk Bay to compensate.
Any advice appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## steve1000

We have a reservation at WSJ in January as well - staying in Coral Vista. We also contemplated canceling and going elsewhere. We were told that construction is from 10:00 am - 4:00pm. I don't know for sure but am assuming it is M-F. We love WSJ and haven't visited for a few years (January 2020). We decided to keep our reservation - realizing the pool will likely be pretty much unusable but the we will go to the beaches on the north shore and over the weekend (and pre or post construction hours) we hope to make use of the beach at the resort.


----------

